# End of Days (PF/3.5 IC Thread)   - Part 3



## Tazmo (Mar 20, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 20, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2014)

"Indeed, a joke or two might be fun, but that was rather rude" Tassara agrees with Drell, but she seems actually glad they are together.


"Everyone ready to move out?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 20, 2014)

Hayao leaps up onto his horse, making quick work of soothing the beast after the harrowing experience of keeping the pixies' company, barding, bags, reigns, and all.

"Hai."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 20, 2014)

Yuki pulls the mask back up onto her face, "Oh Risk, yes.  I want to get going as soon as possible."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 20, 2014)

The group moves on for a few more hours.  The trip is quiet other than one brief encounter, a pair of very-hung-over looking centaurs that took one look at Yuki,  said "by the gods, devil child!  How is it you are up walking already?  You drank more than we did!"  Before charging off at full gallop away from the party.

Soon it's getting dark and the group finds a suitable spot to make camp.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2014)

Tassara looks at the centaurs silently and stares ahead for a second. "Well... I really didn't remember that"


----------



## Muk (Mar 20, 2014)

"See, I told you so," Ricket looks happy being right.


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 20, 2014)

Muk said:


> "See, I told you so," Ricket looks happy being right.



"Oh, you didn't tell anyone shit, Ricket." Troyce says accusationally. "I seem to recall you mentioning a 'horse', not a horse-person"


----------



## Muk (Mar 20, 2014)

"Horse or horse-person, she was still riding it like a wind," Ricket replies.


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 20, 2014)

"Well, frankly, I don't see how _you're _in any position to talk." Troyce folds his arms. "At least _she _was only on _top _of them."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 20, 2014)

Yuki coughs gently, "Yeah, no wonder I can't remember a thing..." she watches in the direction the centaurs galloped  away in.  "I don't even..." she blinks a couple times, still trying to remember anything, pulling a blank, and then turning to the rogue and paladin, “Will you guys just knock it off?” she crosses her arms with a huff.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2014)

Ulysesn is ignoring the usual party chatter and starts talking to himself for a bit
"I wonder what a pixie knight has to face that Nissa cannot do..."
Ulysesn walks over next to Makenna
"How are you doing?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn walks over next to Makenna
> "How are you doing?"



Makenna smiles, "much better than this morning.  Letting loose once in a while can be fun."  She pauses to consider before amending, "I'm not sure that I needed to let quite that loose though."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna smiles, "much better than this morning.  Letting loose once in a while can be fun."  She pauses to consider before amending, "I'm not sure that I needed to let quite that loose though."



"It was a nice change of pace for sure, it's things like that, that really make you feel you made the right decision. Even if it resulted in what happened in that town, I hope you can forgive me for what happened there.
I didn't actually think the town would riot that easily and it was never my original intention... I'm sorry for ruining your peaceful life."
Ulysesn waits until  Makenna replies


----------



## kluang (Mar 20, 2014)

Zozaria looks around the camp and find a place to lie down,  ignoring the others bickering about the centaurs


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "It was a nice change of pace for sure, it's things like that, that really make you feel you made the right decision. Even if it resulted in what happened in that town, I hope you can forgive me for what happened there.
> I didn't actually think the town would riot that easily and it was never my original intention... I'm sorry for ruining your peaceful life."
> Ulysesn waits until  Makenna replies



A pained look flashes across Makenna's face for a moment then for a long pause her face is emotionless as she thinks before speaking, "maybe."  She pauses again, contemplating things once again, "maybe Papa would have grown old and one day I would have inherited the inn.  Maybe married a merchant or a miner, grown old myself all contentedly ignorant of anything else in the world outside of my little life.  I could have liked that."

She continues fluidly not giving Ulysesn a chance to respond, "maybe the mayor would have gotten fed up with Papa and come to arrest him, sparking a riot without any intervention of yours or the others.  Maybe without you there I would have been killed in the fighting, or Papa would have been killed trying to protect me."

"I don't know what to think of what happened in the town.  But I know I can't live my life worrying about maybes.  I also know you.  And you are always fighting and worrying for others, I'm surprised you don't make yourself sick trying.  And sometimes you're so focused on helping others that you miss the bigger picture of what's going on around you."  She smiles softly at him, "it's not my place to make judgements but I have to believe that trying counts for something."

"And after what I've seen of myself now, I can't shake the feeling that it wasn't going to be my fate to grow old in a little town."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> A pained look flashes across Makenna's face for a moment then for a long pause her face is emotionless as she thinks before speaking, "maybe."  She pauses again, contemplating things once again, "maybe Papa would have grown old and one day I would have inherited the inn.  Maybe married a merchant or a miner, grown old myself all contentedly ignorant of anything else in the world outside of my little life.  I could have liked that."
> 
> She continues fluidly not giving Ulysesn a chance to respond, "maybe the mayor would have gotten fed up with Papa and come to arrest him, sparking a riot without any intervention of yours or the others.  Maybe without you there I would have been killed in the fighting, or Papa would have been killed trying to protect me."
> 
> ...


"Trying, trying is all I can do, thank you. 
Okay, that decides it."
Ulysesn shakes his head,looks at one of his hands then takes a deep breath then looks directly into Makenna's eyes.
"How do you feel about becoming a combo?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 20, 2014)

At the camp, Yuki sets her stuff down in quiet, leaning back against a tree.  She will sit in front of it, watching everybody else do their thing.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Trying, trying is all I can do, thank you.
> Okay, that decides it."
> Ulysesn shakes his head,looks at one of his hands then takes a deep breath then looks directly into Makenna's eyes.
> "How do you feel about becoming a combo?"



She looks at Ulysesn confused, "a combo?  What do you mean?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> She looks at Ulysesn confused, "a combo?  What do you mean?"



"A combo is like... well you see... it's when two people form a special unique bond that enables them to work together with one person better than any other. In battle, in life, in anything. I want you to help me see the bigger picture." Ulysesn pulls out a knife that looks brand new (from lack of use) then lightly slashes his inner left hand to where it bleeds then turns the knife around holding it by the flat of the blade, the handle facing Makenna as if in invitation to do the same.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> She looks at Ulysesn confused, "a combo?  What do you mean?"



Duncan leaps infront of the pair with a gleam in his eye.

He wants te put his sword in yer sheath! His flute in your case! He want te bend ye over and  **censored**"

"But not before he **censored**"

"AYe, that's always a good one - especially if ye think of behoovin' afterwards." 

Duncan says tactlessly but with great enthusiasm and gusto.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "A combo is like... well you see... it's when two people form a special unique bond that enables them to work together with one person better than any other. In battle, in life, in anything. I want you to help me see the bigger picture." Ulysesn pulls out a knife that looks brand new (from lack of use) then lightly slashes his inner left hand to where it bleeds then turns the knife around holding it by the flat of the blade, the handle facing Makenna as if in invitation to do the same.



Duncan then looks at Ulysesn

"The fuck are ye doin? When ye exchange bodily fluids - that is the wrong way te go about it. I think we need to have an adult talk."


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 20, 2014)

"Duncan, you bone-headed reprobate!" Troyce angrily lashes his whip at thee ground in front of him. "I know romance is a foreign concept to you, but this a_ touching moment_ and if you make any more lewd comments, you'll get a free ticket to Strangle City, are we clear?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 20, 2014)

Duncan looks at the whip and grins.

"Touching moment indeed."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 20, 2014)

"But...but...wait!  Is that what you do when you love someone?  You cut yourself?"  The look on Kaylee's face was one of disgust and horror.  "I so am never going to do that..."  She looks at Duncan almost apologetically.  "Does loving someone always start with pain?"  She rushes over to Yuki and grabs her hands looking for slashes.  She stands perfectly still, the copper color of the glamor weave sparkling in the gentle breeze, the only sign of movement.  "I don't understand..."  She frowns looking at the monk.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 20, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "But...but...wait!  Is that what you do when you love someone?  You cut yourself?"  The look on Kaylee's face was one of disgust and horror.  "I so am never going to do that..."  She looks at Duncan almost apologetically.  "Does loving someone always start with pain?"  She rushes over to Yuki and grabs her hands looking for slashes.  She stands perfectly still, the copper color of the glamor weave sparkling in the gentle breeze, the only sign of movement.  "I don't understand..."  She frowns looking at the monk.



"No - it's just Ulysesn being a...." and she was not listening.

Duncan looks around to Ulysesn and sighs.

"Aye go share blood or whatever. But just so ye know - if ye do that, that's like being related. And then if ye do any fun stuff, that's like, totally wrong. Unless ye have a sister complex or somethin - but it's still wrong."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2014)

Ulysesn ignores duncan and keeps his eyes on Makenna, knife still in offering.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 20, 2014)

Yuki pulls Kaylee down with her, “No, normally you don't do that.  If there's any cuts, there's ones here.” she points at her own chest, “and they are on the inside.  Normally they are already there, the ones that hurt you before, and it's the other person, the one you...” she pauses, smiling, “The one you love, heals the wounds.” she looks at the druid with a soft look, “The things they do make you grow fonder of them.  But they might not feel the same way at first.”  she glances at the samurai for a split second, before looking back at Kaylee.

“You want to spend all your time you have with them.  It might even hurt to be apart, it could even feel like being stabbed.  But it stops as soon as you see them again.” she grins at the druid, “I guess the easiest way to put it...is you just know.  It's a feeling that's different than every other emotion.  It kind of makes you feel complete.  But I don't have much experience myself, in fact I only started feeling like this since I met you guys.  Hay specifically...” she laughs, rubbing the back of her neck, “But that's what I've felt.”


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 20, 2014)

Makenna blushes beet red while the others talk choosing to focus on the knife.  She takes the knife with a wavering hand eyes still locked on the blood.  "Are you?"  She hesitates, pausing, then continues, "I need to know I'm understanding correctly.  Straight out, are you asking me to wed you?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna blushes beet red while the others talk choosing to focus on the knife.  She takes the knife with a wavering hand eyes still locked on the blood.  "Are you?"  She hesitates, pausing, then continues, "I need to know I'm understanding correctly.  Straight out, are you asking me to wed you?"



"Yes.                             "


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 20, 2014)

Hayao looks on in stony silence, sitting completely still as he leaned back against Shōgo as his horse kneeled and allowed his master to relax. The elf sighed, running his thin, pale fingers through his hair, and closing his eyes as he simply listened to the resolution - or fallout - of what Ulysesn had just done and offered.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 20, 2014)

Duncan looks to the sky and spins around. to Drell. 

"Ye know, I'm beginning te understand yer disdain for this group." He stares at the elven face.

"Just out of interest, why are ye such a turd towards me?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 20, 2014)

"That's a lot of pain..."  Kaylee rubs her hand over her chest where Yuki had showed her where it hurts.  "I have experienced enough pain over the..."  Her words fall off as she listens.  "He proposed to her?  They are getting married?"  The druid now looks really confused as she had not seen any type of mating dance.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2014)

Biting her lip she nods slowly, "I'm not sure what you would see in me, I'm not terribly skilled at anything from your world.  But you've always been kind to me and helped me more than I could have dreamed.  If you want me in your life I'll gladly be a part of it."

She presses the knife into her palm, it takes a couple tries then she cuts deeply, a small spray of blood escaping from the wound.  She holds the hand up to Ulysesn and speaks solemnly, "I never have was much of one for church but Papa always said that Raconteur had blessed me and in Loremaster's name I swear I'll be by your side as long as you'll have me, I'll try to balance your enthusiasm with broader perspective."

She reaches forward and grasps his hand, her blood is surprisingly hot, almost burning, and he could swear he could almost hear music faintly in the wind.

((Makenna has earned the achievement: Marry into Money  ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Biting her lip she nods slowly, "I'm not sure what you would see in me, I'm not terribly skilled at anything from your world.  But you've always been kind to me and helped me more than I could have dreamed.  If you want me in your life I'll gladly be a part of it."
> 
> She presses the knife into her palm, it takes a couple tries then she cuts deeply, a small spray of blood escaping from the wound.  She holds the hand up to Ulysesn and speaks solemnly, "I never have was much of one for church but Papa always said that Raconteur had blessed me and in Loremaster's name I swear I'll be by your side as long as you'll have me, I'll try to balance your enthusiasm with broader perspective."
> 
> ...


Ulysesn is rather surprised she said yes and listens. he replies in turn after her.
"In Loremaster's name I swear I'll always be there to unconditionally support you highs and lows, no matter the form you may take, no matter how others view you, and to try as hard as I can."
Ulysesn takes in the sensation then blushes
"So warm..."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 21, 2014)

Hayao seems...utterly at a loss for words as he watches, hands petting his horse's mane gradually as he watched. His eyes blink open, and he looks from Makenna, to Ulysesn, and back, and simply sits there in silence.

"That which remains here / Of a soldiers dying dreams / Soft rains might come, rest."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2014)

When they pull their hands apart after a moment to clean the blood surprisingly there's no wound, only a stark white scar slashed across their left hands where the cut was.  Something extra remains though.


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 




Ulysesn finds that he can to some extent feel Makenna's presence (permanent 'status' effect between them).  A bit of her essence remains with him as well, granting him a portion of her grace, artistic insight, and her unusual kinship to fire (+2 to Charisma and Dexterity, resistance to fire equal to your character level).




((Anyone interested in the wounds is welcome to make a knowledge: religion check))


----------



## kluang (Mar 21, 2014)

Zozaria slept through the whole thing and have no idea what happened.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 21, 2014)

She watches Makenna and Ulysesn skeptically, “Wait...what?” she raises an eyebrow, not saying a word afterward, shrugging, and leans back against the tree once more.  “Not even a mating dance, or a public ritual at a chapel...Huh, you guys _are_ strange.” she mumbles to herself, closing her eyes, resting her head on her arms behind her.


----------



## Muk (Mar 21, 2014)

Ricket claps his hands in congratulations, "Well congratulations on the engagement or is it a marriage vow already? It went too fast for me to properly tell," he jests. "Wish you both the best of luck and happy life. Not that it will be the safest, but at least the most wild, with what we have encountered and probably will encounter in the future."

religion:
1d20+13
19+13 = 32


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> When they pull their hands apart after a moment to clean the blood surprisingly there's no wound, only a stark white scar slashed across their left hands where the cut was.  Something extra remains though.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_
> ...


Ulysesn looks at the scar then Makenna looking at her presence from up close
"We could... I don't even know if you'd want children." 
Ulysesn is thinking things over and there is quite a bit of excitement in his voice, but the main thought behind it is. 
"What she would want to do right now?"

*Spoiler*: _ignan_ 



"Lets do whatever you want to do Makenna, whatever makes you happy, it's your life. Just because we are wed now doesn't mean I have ownership of you."



He says this gently


----------



## Muk (Mar 21, 2014)

"Just don't run too far off. We just need to stick together one more night and we should be near civilization and safety. Just hold it in for a night," Ricket reminds them on the setup camp and the sleeping Zozaria. "Ulysesn go take your shift later, I'll take double shift for now."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2014)

Muk said:


> religion:
> 1d20+13
> 19+13 = 32



*Spoiler*: _Ricket / K:Religion DC 30_ 




Blood oaths, where the participants mix blood over a promise, while not common are not exactly uncommon.  While general society expects such oaths will be kept they are mostly mundane ritual, enforced only by those that give or witness the oath.

On rare occasion the gods themselves will act as enforcers of the bond.  In such cases the oaths become something more, but the consequences of breaking the oaths can be catastrophic.






Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at the scar then Makenna looking at her presence from up close
> "We could... I don't even know if you'd want children."
> Ulysesn is thinking things over and there is quite a bit of excitement in his voice, but the main thought behind it is.
> "What she would want to do right now?"
> ...


Makenna blushes red again, "here?  I mean I understand that men," she trails off blushing furiously again.  "Maybe once we have a proper bed?"  She seems to realize what she's saying and stops suddenly blushing even deeper.

Pareia bursts out laughing, "beds?  Ground not good enough for your ladyship?  Wouldn't want to get dirt... somewhere sensitive would we?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna blushes red again, "here?  I mean I understand that men," she trails off blushing furiously again.  "Maybe once we have a proper bed?"  She seems to realize what she's saying and stops suddenly blushing even deeper.
> 
> Pareia bursts out laughing, "beds?  Ground not good enough for your ladyship?  Wouldn't want to get dirt... somewhere sensitive would we?"



Ulysesn had completely forgotten about Pareia after getting caught up in this and also grows rather red at the comment.
"I-I agree, a bed sounds much better, but until then... 
We can still sleep together on the ground. Your warmth and presence is enough for me."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 21, 2014)

Tassara goes into overdrive. For all the calm and collected she has been so far, happy occassion seem to make her loose her edge.

"Oh my goodness" she whispers covering her mouth as a huge smile appears on her face.

Religion Check 1d20+7=18

"OH MY GOODNESS" 

"I might not be of the same faith, but... Ehem. I would love to bless you two."

_“Life is full of beauty. Notice it. Notice the bumble bee, the small child, and the smiling faces. Smell the rain, and feel the wind. Live your life to the fullest potential, and fight for your dreams. May the dreams of your past be the reality of your future”_

"Oh, we must celebrate as soon as we get to town. I'll bake you the biggest cake of your favorite flavor. We will also need drinks and music and-..." Tassara goes on an on about preparatives for a huge party.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2014)

Makenna smiles at Tassara and ignores the Nymph, "thank you Tassy, I'm sure we can have a proper celebration when we get somewhere more suitable."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna smiles at Tassara and ignores the Nymph, "thank you Tassy, I'm sure we can have a proper celebration when we get somewhere more suitable."



"Do you feel... a sort of connection between us now Makenna? Perhaps I can help you in your dreams?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 21, 2014)

Tassara glomps Makenna.  

"Oh and..." she leans closer to Makenna to whisper  "_if you need some help with protection and stuff later, I might be able to have something ready tomorrow"_


Tassara lets the two of them alone to talk and moves closer to Kaylee. "Is there something you wanna know Kaylee?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 21, 2014)

Yuki looks at Tassy from her safety shadow, "I don't think I explained anything right.  You might have to explain everything to her.  I think I might have broke her from ever looking for the one." she chuckles at the confused druid.  "She wants to know what love is.  I promised her we'd talk about it, very early on in the dreams.  I just used my experiences...but I don't think I explained it right."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2014)

While the party celebrates and makes plans they're disturbed by a rumbling sound.  There's no subtly whatsoever  in the approach of two giant blue-scaled worm-like lizards.  They run on dozens of tiny legs and their roughly 40' long and near 10' tall with mouths big enough to swallow a man whole.

The nymph swears under her breath, "you all are bad luck!  Behir!  Maybe if we're luckly they're not interested in us."

One of the lizard creatures flickers a forked tongue out as it gazes over at the party, eyes resting on Yuki a moment before talking, "well woman?  You promised us a dozen cattle before nightfall in that card game.  It's time to settle your debts."

((Yes, what-the-hell-did-Yuki-do is officially a thing to the DM now, sorry  ))

(Knowledge: Arcane, DC's are in the , I'm sure Encylopedia Drell will be along eventually to roll a 97 and rattle off the meanings of various scale discolorations)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 21, 2014)

((  That's totally fine with me.  I can roll with it, you know that.))

"Shit." she stands up onto her feet, “Look Guys, I don't have any Cattle.” her voice is shaky for a moment, “It's even unlikely I'd be able to get them in a week's time. Can't we just forget about it?  Or at the least come to some agreement, right?” her shoulders are back, looking the lizard in the eye.

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+8:
20,+8
Total:28
((OMGYES))

'What all did I DO?' she thinks to herself, wondering if anything Ricket said was true.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 21, 2014)

Tassara smiles at Yuki as she seems to have things under control... hopefully.

"I do have some left over pancakes if you prefer" the cleric offers the strange creatures.

Diplomacy 1d20+16=34


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> While the party celebrates and makes plans they're disturbed by a rumbling sound.  There's no subtly whatsoever  in the approach of two giant blue-scaled worm-like lizards.  They run on dozens of tiny legs and their roughly 40' long and near 10' tall with mouths big enough to swallow a man whole.
> 
> The nymph swears under her breath, "you all are bad luck!  Behir!  Maybe if we're luckly they're not interested in us."
> 
> ...


Arcane: 14
Ulysesn wasn't sure what these things were, but they looked dangerous
"On our wedding day as well. Please stay back Makenna..."
Perception: 1d20+17: 27 [1d20=10]
Reflex:1d20+16: 33 [1d20=17]
Ulysesn is watching them carefully.
Readied action, 
If the Behir decide to make a hostile move instead of talking at any point Ulysesn will act by casting entangle(standard action) on both of them as a readied action(not enveloping the party in it that would be stupid), then pelt them with AoO from any movement.(40')

*Spoiler*: _AoO_ 



1d20+28
18+28 = 46

1d20+28
3+28 = 31

1d20+28
2+28 = 30

1d20+28
9+28 = 37

1d20+28
1+28 = 29

1d20+28
17+28 = 45

1d20+28
18+28 = 46

1d20+28
5+28 = 33

1d20+28
7+28 = 35

1d20+28
4+28 = 32

1d20+28
15+28 = 43





*Spoiler*: _AoOdmg_ 



1d8+8
7+8 = 15

1d8+8
6+8 = 14

1d8+8
7+8 = 15

1d8+8
5+8 = 13

1d8+8
3+8 = 11

1d8+8
8+8 = 16

1d8+8
3+8 = 11

1d8+8
6+8 = 14

1d8+8
5+8 = 13

1d8+8
6+8 = 14

1d8+8
2+8 = 10


----------



## kluang (Mar 21, 2014)

Zozaria opens his eyes and sees the Behrs. He jumps from his bed and grab his blade ready to draw it.. "Behrs you say, Pareia? And they wants meat."


----------



## Muk (Mar 21, 2014)

Initiative:
1d20+1
1+1 = 2

Ricket will cast major image and 12 cattle should be 'summoned out of a portal'.

"Let's hope this settles the deal," Ricket says. "You said 12 cattle, now here are 12 cattle."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Shit." she stands up onto her feet, ?Look Guys, I don't have any Cattle.? her voice is shaky for a moment, ?It's even unlikely I'd be able to get them in a week's time. Can't we just forget about it?  Or at the least come to some agreement, right?? her shoulders are back, looking the lizard in the eye.


One of the lizards pauses and lowers its head to look at Yuki, "we had an agreement.  Beef.  You said you could run through the woods and carry them back here."  

The other pipes in, "kinda wanted to see that I did!"

Then the first continues, "and yet here you are, barely away from the village.  No sign of cattle anywhere.  But what do you propose?"



soulnova said:


> Tassara smiles at Yuki as she seems to have things under control... hopefully.
> 
> "I do have some left over pancakes if you prefer" the cleric offers the strange creatures.
> 
> Diplomacy 1d20+16=34


One lizard glances at Tassara with a bewildered look and speaks flatly, "pancakes."  It blows a snort of air out whatever passes for a nose at Tassara, the violent wind threatens to knock her over.



kluang said:


> Zozaria opens his eyes and sees the Behrs. He  jumps from his bed and grab his blade ready to draw it.. "Behrs you say,  Pareia? And they wants meat."


Pareia shrugs slight, "I don't know much about them, they're pretty unusual.  They seem like they should be related to blue dragons."  One of the worms shoots a glare at her and she quickly amends, "but they're clearly not.  Just unusually similar."



Muk said:


> Initiative:
> 1d20+1
> 1+1 = 2
> 
> ...



Both of the creatures immediately look pleased for their 'payment' to arrive.  Until one snaps a bite at the cattle only to catch only air.

It pauses for a moment confused and then exhales violently in the direction of the illusionary cattle, a blast of lightning is expelled from its mouth playing across the cattle and into the woods behind them.

The other worm immediately catches on, "trickery?  You think to welch on our agreement?  I think there is meat plenty to be had here."  It licks its lips and looks at the party with hungry eyes.

((Probably need initiatives and actions at this point.  If Yuki (or anyone really) has a very quick idea at pacifying they can prepend their actions with that, maybe they'll get lucky.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Pareia shrugs slight, "I don't know much about them, they're pretty unusual.  They seem like they should be related to blue dragons."  One of the worms shoots a glare at her and she quickly amends, "but they're clearly not.  Just unusually similar."





EvilMoogle said:


> The other worm immediately catches on, "trickery?  You think to welch on our agreement?  I think there is meat plenty to be had here."  It licks its lips and looks at the party with hungry eyes.
> 
> ((Probably need initiatives and actions at this point.  If Yuki (or anyone really) has a very quick idea at pacifying they can prepend their actions with that, maybe they'll get lucky.))


((still have that readied action))

"You know if I wasn't like a blue dragon.
 I'd be less greedy and less man eating, after all that is something a dragon would be and do isn't it?"
Diplomacy: 1d20+11: 26 [1d20=15]


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 21, 2014)

Drell is the middle of purging the marriage proposal from his memory forever when the Behirs show up, and is unfortunately unable to complete the process.

((Drell's Knowledge Arcana is +36, so you know what? I'm not even gonna roll ))

"Behirs," Drell mutters, standing. "I would advise staying away from them, should it come to blows. They're fearsome in close range, especially if you allow them to grab you." He sighs. "Breath attack, dangerous, etc, etc."

"I'm not going to try and bargain with you," Drell says, turning his attention to the Behirs. "Or intimidate you. I'm just going to state some facts. There are two of you and nearly a dozen of us. You're outnumbered six to one, we're all heavily armed and far more powerful than any adventurers you might've encountered before us. You're not stupid - this is only going to end one way."

He shrugs. "But I'm itching to murder something anyway, so stay if you wish."



> *Drell D'Harron*
> Male  Chaotic Neutral Elven Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 6, *Init* +9, *HP* 64/64, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 15, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 10, *Fort* +5, *Ref* +7, *Will* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* +4 (M) +10 (R)
> *  Bombs * +11 (3d6+14)
> ...



Initiative
Roll(1d20)+9:
7,+9
Total:16

*Round 1*
Drell casts Fly and ascends out of reach of the Behirs. He then proceeds to bomb the shit out of them, because if the shoe fits, wear it.

*Round 2*
1d20+11 → [8,11] = (19)
3d6+14→ [3,2,4,14] = (23)

*Round 3*
1d20+11 → [14,11] = (25)
3d6+14→ [5,1,2,14] = (22)

*Round 4*
1d20+11 → [*20*,11] = (31)
3d6+14→ [4,2,3,14] = (23)

*Round 5*
1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27)
3d6+14→ [3,6,6,14] = (29)


----------



## Muk (Mar 21, 2014)

"Well, Yuki any grand ideas? Or shall we just solve this with muscles? Besides I could always use a new set of plate armor," Ricket will orient whether or not Yuki still wants to try talking her way out of this one.

If Combat:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Initiative:
1d20+1
5+1 = 6

Round 1:
Cast haste on group, separate out so not to get aoe shot by its breath weapon.

Round 2:
Cast slow on Behirs.

Round 3-5: Bounce the hammer on their heads as much as possible (ranged attack). He's using a two handed style, power attack -3.


*Spoiler*: _attack_ 




r3
1d20+14
14+14 = 28

1d20+14
9+14 = 23

r4
1d20+14
10+14 = 24

1d20+14
18+14 = 32

r5
1d20+14
8+14 = 22

1d20+14
18+14 = 32







*Spoiler*: _damage_ 




r3
1d8+21
3+21 = 24

1d8+21
1+21 = 22

r4
1d8+21
3+21 = 24

1d8+21
3+21 = 24

r5
1d8+21
2+21 = 23

1d8+21
2+21 = 23


----------



## kluang (Mar 21, 2014)

"I could use a new belt."

Vaapad Form

Initiative

Roll(1d20)+6:
16,+6
Total:22

Attack

Roll(1d20)+10:
13,+10
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+10:
16,+10
Total:26

Roll(1d20)+10:
12,+10
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+10:
15,+10
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+10:
16,+10
Total:26


Damage


Roll(1d12)+2:
4,+2
Total:6

Roll(1d12)+2:
9,+2
Total:11

Roll(1d12)+2:
6,+2
Total:8

Roll(1d12)+2:
5,+2
Total:7

Roll(1d12)+2:
11,+2
Total:13


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell is the middle of purging the marriage proposal from his memory forever when the Behirs show up, and is unfortunately unable to complete the process.
> 
> ((Drell's Knowledge Arcana is +36, so you know what? I'm not even gonna roll ))
> 
> ...



Ulysesn looks over at Drell, the meaning behind that was pretty clear.
"You heard him, everyone keep your distance."
Ulysesn's crossbow is loaded and ready


> Level 6
> 17764/23,000
> Ulysesn finds that he can to some extent feel Makenna's presence (permanent 'status' effect between them). A bit of her essence remains with him as well, granting him a portion of her grace, artistic insight, and her unusual kinship to fire (+2 to Charisma and Dexterity, resistance to fire equal to your character level).
> Str: 10(+0)
> ...



*Spoiler*: _over 100 dice rolls_ 




((forgot the arrows are masterwork, go ahead and add +1 to hit if you feel it's necessary, also forgot haste bonuses aside from an extra attack +2 to hit for every attack after round 1, +1 to every attack in round 1 )) Clustered shots is as always, in effect.
Round 1
Ulysesn casts entangle on the Behir slowing or stopping their movement, but not catching the party in it if he can help it(meaning he will anyway of they decide to rush into them for close combat,well there are exceptions that are rather obvious.)
Ulysesn then moves a proper distance away to make full use of his AoOs(11) while they are slowed down while spreading out from the party so they will be less of a target for breath attacks

*Spoiler*: _AoO_ 



1d20+28
3+28 = 31

1d20+28
5+28 = 33

1d20+28
15+28 = 43

1d20+28
9+28 = 37

1d20+28
5+28 = 33

1d20+28
3+28 = 31

1d20+28
17+28 = 45

1d20+28
20+28 = 48

1d20+28
2+28 = 30

1d20+28
18+28 = 46

1d20+28
3+28 = 31





*Spoiler*: _AoOdmg_ 



1d8+8
4+8 = 12

1d8+8
6+8 = 14

1d8+8
6+8 = 14

1d8+8
6+8 = 14

1d8+8
4+8 = 12

1d8+8
8+8 = 16

1d8+8
6+8 = 14

1d8+8
3+8 = 11

1d8+8
4+8 = 12

1d8+8
6+8 = 14

1d8+8
8+8 = 16



Round 2

*Spoiler*: _AoO_ 




1d20+28
1+28 = 29

1d20+28
11+28 = 39

1d20+28
16+28 = 44

1d20+28
11+28 = 39

1d20+28
14+28 = 42

1d20+28
17+28 = 45

1d20+28
17+28 = 45

1d20+28
4+28 = 32

1d20+28
14+28 = 42

1d20+28
19+28 = 47

1d20+28
12+28 = 40]




*Spoiler*: _AoOdmg_ 




1d8+8
1+8 = 9

1d8+8
5+8 = 13

1d8+8
4+8 = 12

1d8+8
4+8 = 12

1d8+8
6+8 = 14

1d8+8
5+8 = 13

1d8+8
8+8 = 16

1d8+8
5+8 = 13

1d8+8
2+8 = 10

1d8+8
2+8 = 10

1d8+8
3+8 = 11




*Spoiler*: _full attack_ 




Now ulysesn is hasted as well.
1d20+23: 27 [1d20=4]
1d20+23: 34 [1d20=11]
1d20+23: 25 [1d20=2]
1d20+19: 37 [1d20=18]




*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 





1d8+14: 17 [1d8=3]
1d8+14: 15 [1d8=1]
1d8+14: 17 [1d8=3]
1d8+14: 17 [1d8=3]



Round 3

*Spoiler*: _AoO_ 



1d20+28
15+28 = 43

1d20+28
8+28 = 36

1d20+28
16+28 = 44

1d20+28
19+28 = 47

1d20+28
9+28 = 37

1d20+28
19+28 = 47

1d20+28
17+28 = 45

1d20+28
9+28 = 37

1d20+28
17+28 = 45

1d20+28
3+28 = 31

1d20+28
17+28 = 45




*Spoiler*: _AoOdmg_ 



1d8+8
5+8 = 13

1d8+8
2+8 = 10

1d8+8
3+8 = 11

1d8+8
4+8 = 12

1d8+8
8+8 = 16

1d8+8
4+8 = 12

1d8+8
3+8 = 11

1d8+8
1+8 = 9

1d8+8
3+8 = 11

1d8+8
4+8 = 12

1d8+8
2+8 = 10




*Spoiler*: _full attack_ 



1d20+23: 25 [1d20=2]
 AUTOCRIT!
Roll for extra stuff from auto crit

1d20+19: 30 [1d20=11]




*Spoiler*: _full attack dmg_ 




1d8+14: 17 [1d8=3]
1d8+14: 16 [1d8=2](crit)
1d8+14: 21 [1d8=7]
1d8+14: 15 [1d8=1]



Round 4
More more more bolts

*Spoiler*: _AoO_ 



1d20+28
19+28 = 47

1d20+28
5+28 = 33

1d20+28
5+28 = 33

1d20+28
8+28 = 36

1d20+28
18+28 = 46

1d20+28
19+28 = 47

1d20+28
6+28 = 34

1d20+28
15+28 = 43

1d20+28
4+28 = 32

1d20+28
7+28 = 35

1d20+28
7+28 = 35




*Spoiler*: _AoOdmg_ 



1d8+8
7+8 = 15

1d8+8
8+8 = 16

1d8+8
2+8 = 10

1d8+8
2+8 = 10

1d8+8
8+8 = 16

1d8+8
7+8 = 15

1d8+8
3+8 = 11

1d8+8
6+8 = 14

1d8+8
4+8 = 12

1d8+8
2+8 = 10

1d8+8
8+8 = 16




*Spoiler*: _Fullattack_ 



1d20+23: 42 [1d20=19]
1d20+23: 28 [1d20=5]
1d20+23: 28 [1d20=5]
1d20+19: 37 [1d20=18]




*Spoiler*: _fullattackdmg_ 



1d8+14: 22 [1d8=8]
1d8+14: 21 [1d8=7]
1d8+14: 19 [1d8=5]
1d8+14: 18 [1d8=4]



round 5

*Spoiler*: _AoO_ 



1d20+28
17+28 = 45

1d20+28
7+28 = 35

1d20+28
11+28 = 39

1d20+28
8+28 = 36

1d20+28
16+28 = 44

1d20+28
7+28 = 35

1d20+28
14+28 = 42

1d20+28
5+28 = 33

1d20+28
8+28 = 36

1d20+28
20+28 = 48

1d20+28
6+28 = 34




*Spoiler*: _AoOdmg_ 



1d8+8
6+8 = 14

1d8+8
4+8 = 12

1d8+8
5+8 = 13

1d8+8
1+8 = 9

1d8+8
2+8 = 10

1d8+8
1+8 = 9

1d8+8
4+8 = 12

1d8+8
8+8 = 16

1d8+8
1+8 = 9

1d8+8
4+8 = 12

1d8+8
4+8 = 12




*Spoiler*: _fullattack_ 



1d20+23: 39 [1d20=16]

extra effect confirm

1d20+23: 30 [1d20=7]
1d20+19: 38 [1d20=19]




*Spoiler*: _fullattack dmg_ 



1d8+14: 21 [1d8=7]
1d8+14: 22 [1d8=8]
1d8+14: 15 [1d8=1]
1d8+14: 17 [1d8=3]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 21, 2014)

"She could still buy the cattle. How expensive can they be?" Tassara makes a point. "And she COULD carry them here"


If things go down She will provide continuous healing and order Kathy to stay back with Kaylee. "Don't get close"



Init 1d20+4=12

Round 1 - 5
Channel Energy 3d10=14, 3d10=7, 3d10=10, 3d10=17, 3d10=14


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 21, 2014)

"Not that I can't do that." she chuckles, shaking her head.  "But this ends here.  I've been itching to punch something anyway." she cracks her knuckles.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Staying away from directly in front of them she will strike out with flailing strikes.

Init-
Roll(1d20)+4:
17,+4
Total:21

Round1

Roll(1d20)+10:
12,+10
Total:22
Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Dmg
Roll(1d8)+7:
4,+7
Total:11

Roll(1d8)+7:
5,+7
Total:12

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14

Roll(1d8)+7:
8,+7
Total:15

Round 2

Roll(1d20)+10:
13,+10
Total:23
Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

DMG
Roll(1d8)+7:
3,+7
Total:10

Roll(1d8)+7:
1,+7
Total:8


Round 3

Roll(1d20)+10:
3,+10
Total:13
Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

DMG
Roll(1d8)+7:
6,+7
Total:13

Roll(1d8)+7:
8,+7
Total:15

Round 4
Roll(1d20)+10:
18,+10
Total:28
Roll(1d4)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

DMG
Roll(1d8)+7:
8,+7
Total:15

Roll(1d8)+7:
2,+7
Total:9

Roll(1d8)+7:
3,+7
Total:10

Round 5
Roll(1d20)+10:
18,+10
Total:28
Roll(1d4)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d8)+7:
8,+7
Total:15


----------



## Kuno (Mar 21, 2014)

"Okay, when this is done somebody needs to figure out what happened in those two hours."  Kaylee is snapped out of the thoughts of relationships but remembers to talk to Tassy when things are calm again.

Toward the creatures Kaylee says "She can show you the speed but I don't know if she can get the cattle.  She is really fast."

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+17:
18,+17
Total:35

If there is fighting...
Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
13,+4
Total:17

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:  Kaylee will stand toward the back of the group and cast .

Round 2:  Kaylee will then cast Bull's Strength on Yuki.
((I will put a few rolls for the trees and underbrush, don't know how many are around...so a thirty foot radius...))
Attack:  (Trees)
*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(1d20)+15:
17,+15
Total:32

Roll(1d20)+15:
13,+15
Total:28

Roll(1d20)+15:
15,+15
Total:30

Roll(1d20)+15:
12,+15
Total:27

Damage: (Trees)
Roll(1d8)+10:
1,+10
Total:11

Roll(1d8)+10:
6,+10
Total:16

Roll(1d8)+10:
2,+10
Total:12

Roll(1d8)+10:
2,+10
Total:12



Attack: (Underbrush)
*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(1d20)+15:
20,+15
Total:35

Roll(1d20)+15:
20,+15
Total:35

Roll(1d20)+15:
12,+15
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+15:
16,+15
Total:31

Damage: Underbrush
Roll(1d4)+10:
4,+10
Total:14

Roll(1d4)+10:
3,+10
Total:13

Roll(1d4)+10:
4,+10
Total:14

Roll(1d4)+10:
3,+10
Total:13



Round 3:
Attack: Trees
*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(1d20)+15:
17,+15
Total:32

Roll(1d20)+15:
14,+15
Total:29

Roll(1d20)+15:
16,+15
Total:31

Roll(1d20)+15:
12,+15
Total:27

Damage: Trees
Roll(1d8)+10:
4,+10
Total:14

Roll(1d8)+10:
1,+10
Total:11

Roll(1d8)+10:
4,+10
Total:14

Roll(1d8)+10:
3,+10
Total:13




Attack: Underbrush
*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(1d20)+15:
20,+15
Total:35

Roll(1d20)+15:
20,+15
Total:35

Roll(1d20)+15:
12,+15
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+15:
16,+15
Total:31

Damage: Underbrush
Roll(1d4)+10:
4,+10
Total:14

Roll(1d4)+10:
1,+10
Total:11

Roll(1d4)+10:
2,+10
Total:12

Roll(1d4)+10:
2,+10
Total:12




Round 4-5:
Let me know if you need more...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 21, 2014)

Hayao frowns as the situation starts to escalates and simply offers a rather ineffective lie to try and quell the situation...

"We can get you your cattle within the next town. Have patience and we won't slay you where you stand."





And if that doesn't work, he'll get his shortbow out and start shooting.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2014)

*Round 1:*

The worms and the party begin to mobilize to fight when Pareia quietly steps forward and intones a single word, "_*Enough!*_"  Waves of force rock forward from her in a cone rolling over both worms, Tassara, and Ulysesn stunning all four (10 rounds).

 "I know this is difficult to get through your thick skulls but not everything you face is best dealt with by eating it!"  She snorts and turns away in apparent disgust.  She looks at the party and continues her rant, "I also know you humans like to deal with every problem but gutting it but sometimes you should try exercising a modicum of intelligence.  Is this how your 'civilization' works?"

((You've got ~60 seconds to decide what to do before the monsters, Tassara, and Ulysesn unstun))


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 21, 2014)

"Defending ourselves against things trying to murder us?" Drell asks. "Yes, generally, that's how civilization works. We gave them every opportunity to leave, but they insisted on attempting to eat us so we plan to object violently."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 22, 2014)

Kaylee nods toward Pareia.  "Sometimes people ready only to defend themselves, like Drell stated."  She looks over at the creatures and toward the nymph again.  "Do you see a way to have a peaceful solution?  Maybe we should tie them up at the moment..."  Eying her warily, Kaylee wonders what should be done now and if they should really trust the fae.  "Things aren't always as they seem in the wildes.  The druid will hold back unless she is threatened or one of their group becomes seriously injured.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Kaylee nods toward Pareia.  "Sometimes people ready only to defend themselves, like Drell stated."  She looks over at the creatures and toward the nymph again.  "Do you see a way to have a peaceful solution?  Maybe we should them up at the moment..."  Eying her warily, Kaylee wonders what should be done now and if they should really trust the fae.  "Things aren't always as they seem in the wildes.  The druid will hold back unless she is threatened or one of their group becomes seriously injured.



Ulysesn is too busy seeing stars to do or say anything about the situation


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 22, 2014)

Yuki turns to Pareia, "See here, it might not be what you agree with.  But they became aggressive, and the logical answer when you're threatened is to do one of two things.  Run, or fight.  And you know what, I'm sick of running away when things get ugly." she glares at the nymph, "Unless you have some way to make everything happy and unicorns shitting rainbows randomly appear, I'm keeping my ground." she clenches her fists, ready to punch anything now.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2014)

"And just why did they become aggressive?  Because you broke your word to them and then tried to use magic and trickery to weasel out of it."  She snorts again, "you all just think the world belongs to you don't you?  That it's all your own merry playground that you can do whatever you want?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2014)

Duncan nods "I'm sidin wit Pareia here. Sorry Kaylee, but Yuki did make em a promise - even if she was wasted. I've made plenty promises when I was drunk, but always kept them - like remember the time wit Raven when I lost the arm wrestle? Said the loser stripped - and I stripped."

"Look lads, I'm sorry one of our group tried te trick ye. What can we do te make it up te ye?"

He turns to Pareia - "How would ye suggest we resolve this?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 22, 2014)

Her body tenses at the Nymph's words, “There's nothing you truly know about me, or any of us.  You can't lead the deaf if you're blind.” 

“It wasn't me who used magic.  If I could remember, I would have kept my promise.  But I didn't, and then my friends tried to help.” her gaze is ice cold, “I'm not the best person to talk, I'm the last person anyone wants to speak for them.  But, if it's the safety of my friends, I will fight.” she lets off a low growl, “I couldn't expect a harpy like you to understand that.”


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2014)

"I said....we could... _ugh_...buy the cows..." Tassara mumbles between words, holding her head.

_"What was that?"_ she whispers to Drell unsure of what just hit her.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 22, 2014)

"Don't blame an entire group because of one person."  Kaylee crosses her arms and opens her mouth then Yuki speaks.  The words coming from her had the Druid a bit confused.  "The blind leading the deaf?  What...I don't get it..."  She looks completely baffled.  "Anyway, Tassy is right.  I am willing to give up my gold for Yuki to buy cattle or maybe that orc city..."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2014)

"Ah! How about another card game? Double or nothing!" Duncan blurts out as the idea hits him


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2014)

The stun slowly starts to wear off, the behir scurry backward, obviously cautious of the group, or at least of Pareia.

The nymph laughs openly at Yuki, "you'll fight for your friends will you?  And your friends will fight for you and their friends and on and on and on.  If you had killed one of the behir wouldn't it be right that their mate hunt you down?"  She shakes her head at the monk, "violence just begs more violence."

One of the behir growls, "violence gives food.  We were promised a feast!"  They still keep their distance apparently not willing to brave another battle.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Ah! How about another card game? Double or nothing!" Duncan blurts out as the idea hits him



One of the Behir perks up at this, "another game?  That could be"  He pauses.  "But you have no cattle.  What would you wager?  Up front, this time!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> One of the behir growls, "violence gives food.  We were promised a feast!"  They still keep their distance apparently not willing to brave another battle.



Ulysesn slowly gets up grabbing his crossbow and putting it away.
 That minute gave him time to think.
"That, that isn't true. You played a card game peacefully with a human in an attempt to gain food, 12 cattle when there are only two of you. You attempted to fight a battle in which your death would be assured on a bet for food.

 No one tries to throw their lives away on a bet unless something more important is on the line. You may be behir, but you are smart. That makes no sense by itself, so as far as I can tell... Do you need this food for something besides only you two? Family? Perhaps friends?"


----------



## kluang (Mar 22, 2014)

"I ain't buying no cows." Zozaria looks at Yuki. "But I will defend my comrade."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 22, 2014)

"The nymph," Drell offers the Behir. "You win and she's yours to do with as you wish."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2014)

Duncan thinks on what the Behir say.

"Well we got enough gold te buy the cattle for ye outright, so no need te worry there." Duncan says.

"Or Drell, we could give ye Drell" he responds to his offering of Pareia


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 22, 2014)

Yuki spits at the ground in front of the Nymph, “Without violence there's never peace.  Peace is an illusion.  Violence, though it brings pain, allows us to feel alive.” listening to Duncan and the Behir, “You could have Aries, that fox. I know it's not much more than a snack, but he's well fed.  And the Nymph there.” she points at the fox nearby, she has a slight pained look in her eyes, but otherwise a stone look of anger across her face.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 22, 2014)

"We have platinum bars if you like treasure..."  Taking a deep breath she steps forward. "I'll stand as hostage until the cattle arrive if you prefer..."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2014)

Duncan looks at Kaylee then back at the Behir.

"Please, if ye have any decency in ye, ignore what the druid just said about takin her hostage." Duncan asks


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn slowly gets up grabbing his crossbow and putting it away.
> That minute gave him time to think.
> "That, that isn't true. You played a card game peacefully with a human in an attempt to gain food, 12 cattle when there are only two of you. You attempted to fight a battle in which your death would be assured on a bet for food.
> 
> No one tries to throw their lives away on a bet unless something more important is on the line. You may be behir, but you are smart. That makes no sense by itself, so as far as I can tell... Do you need this food for something besides only you two? Family? Perhaps friends?"


The other Behir perks up, "do you let others steal from you?  Besides you are tiny, your toy would barely pierce my skin."



Nicodemus said:


> "The nymph," Drell offers the Behir. "You win and she's yours to do with as you wish."


Pareia growls, "I'm not yours to barter with elf."



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki spits at the ground in front of the Nymph, ?Without violence there's never peace.  Peace is an illusion.  Violence, though it brings pain, allows us to feel alive.? listening to Duncan and the Behir, ?You could have Aries, that fox. I know it's not much more than a snack, but he's well fed.? she points at the fox nearby, she has a slight pained look in her eyes, but otherwise a stone look of anger across her face.


The nymph snorts, "how very human.  I suppose your parents told you the beatings were for your own good, too?"

The Behir looks at Aries ludicrously, "one tiny fox?  To cover a dozen cattle?  Don't be ridiculous."



Vergil said:


> Duncan thinks on what the Behir say.
> 
> "Well we got enough gold te buy the cattle for ye outright, so no need te worry there." Duncan says.
> 
> "Or Drell, we could give ye Drell" he responds to his offering of Pareia



The two Behir discuss it for a moment before replying, "you can't eat gold but.... how much gold are we talking about?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 22, 2014)

"Oh by the love of the gods..." Drell mutters. "We are not seriously considering paying these creatures, are we? For a bet we don't even remember? For all we know, it didn't happen at all! And if it did, it was done while Yuki was senselessly drunk on a partially magical concoction that was practically forced down her throat by manic pixies! I can't think of a less rational state of mind to be in!"

He jabs his finger at Pareia. "Nonviolence means so much to you, so be it. You have twenty seconds to get these things to go away before I open fire on them." He casts Fly on himself and ascends out of the reach of the Behirs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The other Behir perks up, "do you let others steal from you?  Besides you are tiny, your toy would barely pierce my skin."
> "



"No, but I wouldn't risk my life for it. There is a spell that exists called Dream Feast. If it's casted on you and then you sleep for at least one hour within a 8 period time of the casting you would be full."


Nicodemus said:


> He jabs his finger at Pareia. "Nonviolence means so much to you, so be it. You have twenty seconds to get these things to go away before I open fire on them." He casts Fly on himself and ascends out of the reach of the Behirs.


Ulysesn points up
"Do you know what things that go boom are? That man has bombs that he will simply drop on you until you die. You have no means of range to reach him."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 22, 2014)

While floating, Drell chugs an extract of shield and casts Protection from Energy (Electricity) on himself.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2014)

Duncan looks at Drell flying up and shrugs his shoulders.

"I'm stayin out of it. No way te tell who's tellin the truth and who's lyin. Personally though, I'm no gettin inte a fight where I could potentially be in the wrong. Ye want te get yerself killed cos yer an arrogant shit, go right ahead. Of course if someone would figure out if they are tellin the truth then that might be helpful."

He looks up at the flying Drell and then at Pareia,

"Of course with a statement like that I wouldn't blame ye if ye just shot him down yerself."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2014)

Vergil said:


> He looks up at the flying Drell and then at Pareia,
> 
> "Of course with a statement like that I wouldn't blame ye if ye just shot him down yerself."



"I'm considering it myself, but then I would end up killing him. I can't believe you would all want a repeat of what happened in that town..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 22, 2014)

“No.  No no no.” She stomps on the ground, her gaze sharpening once more, “I don't have family, and most of what I know I decided on my own.  So before you go around acting so high and mighty, think about something for a moment.  Why is it that the Fae and us humans don't get along?” she turns to Duncan, readying a statement to the Dnaltocs man, “The only reason you're siding with Pareia now is because you're just chasing a pretty ass.  Kaylee's never going to get the clue if you keep this up.  I might not be as smart as anyone else, but I can see that's what is going on.” her words laced with poison, Pareia making her angry enough to ignore the Behir.

“Whatever we do.  We're doing it now.  Make a decision before I make one for us.” she barks at the rest of the party.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2014)

The Behir look like they're readying to charge when Pareia steps forward, "fine, our wager."  She walks forward purposefully.  Inexplicably Drell's flight fails, and he finds himself drifting down toward the ground (quickened dispel magic targeting the flight effect, 3e is lame and gives you a free featherfall from this though).

Drell: Will Save:
1d20+4
17+4 = 21

At the same time Drell freezes solid, paralyzed (hold person, for, um, a while, enjoy ).  The nymph gestures at the frozen prize, "perhaps this would do for a wager?  As he's demonstrated he's a talented mage, by elven standards, and quite tasty too I suspect."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> ?No.  No no no.? She stomps on the ground, her gaze sharpening once more, ?I don't have family, and most of what I know I decided on my own.  So before you go around acting so high and mighty, think about something for a moment.  Why is it that the Fae and us humans don't get along?? she turns to Duncan, readying a statement to the Dnaltocs man, ?The only reason you're siding with Pareia now is because you're just chasing a pretty ass.  Kaylee's never going to get the clue if you keep this up.  I might not be as smart as anyone else, but I can see that's what is going on.? her words laced with poison, Pareia making her angry enough to ignore the Behir.
> 
> ?Whatever we do.  We're doing it now.  Make a decision before I make one for us.? she barks at the rest of the party.



Duncan looks at Yuki, his fingers twitch for a second and he exhales. He turns away and slinks into the shadows.

Stealth:
1d20+22
15+22 = 37


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> ?No.  No no no.? She stomps on the ground, her gaze sharpening once more, ?I don't have family, and most of what I know I decided on my own.  So before you go around acting so high and mighty, think about something for a moment.  Why is it that the Fae and us humans don't get along?? she turns to Duncan, readying a statement to the Dnaltocs man, ?The only reason you're siding with Pareia now is because you're just chasing a pretty ass.  Kaylee's never going to get the clue if you keep this up.  I might not be as smart as anyone else, but I can see that's what is going on.? her words laced with poison, Pareia making her angry enough to ignore the Behir.
> 
> ?Whatever we do.  We're doing it now.  Make a decision before I make one for us.? she barks at the rest of the party.


"I don't recall electing a brat for a leader. Hayao will only be able to put up with that for so long..."


EvilMoogle said:


> The Behir look like they're readying to charge when Pareia steps forward, "fine, our wager."  She walks forward purposefully.  Inexplicably Drell's flight fails, and he finds himself drifting down toward the ground (quickened dispel magic targeting the flight effect, 3e is lame and gives you a free featherfall from this though).
> 
> Drell: Will Save:
> 1d20+4
> ...



"Go for it. He never listens to anything anyone else says anyway. Might teach him a lesson. Though if things go awry after the game I'll ask that you don't get involved. I've been watching you for a while. 

You're not strong enough to take everyone on even with those two's help and I certainly wish you no harm. Personally I would have just used non-offensive magic to send them away if I could. Though I have my suspicions you'll take the winners side if you did."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2014)

Ulysesn looks over to Makenna
"Hey Makenna... uhhh how good are you at card games?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I don't recall electing a brat for a leader. Hayao will only be able to put up with that for so long..."



For a moment, it seemed like the woman's heart skipped a beat.  “You're right, you didn't.  But it's not like anyone had come to a conclusion before.  You could have easily done something yourself at any point.” her rage faltering for a moment, “Cards.” her breathing slowing, “Alright, what do we get if we win?” she turns to the giant lizards, tears of guilt welling on the surface, glancing towards where Duncan disappeared in, her anger leveling out, to a simmer.  Unless someone else decides to play with the beasts, she will.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> For a moment, it seemed like the woman's heart skipped a beat.  “You're right, you didn't.  But it's not like anyone had come to a conclusion before.  You could have easily done something yourself at any point.” her rage faltering for a moment, “Cards.” her breathing slowing, “Alright, what do we get if we win?” she turns to the giant lizards, tears of guilt welling on the surface, glancing towards where Duncan disappeared in, her anger leveling out, to a simmer.  Unless someone else decides to play with the beasts, she will.



"I have faith that Makenna could win and I trust Pareia wouldn't let anything happen to her... But that is up to Makenna, I wouldn't force this on anyone.However personally I don't think you are the type to play cards Yuki. I think we should make sure there is no foul play involved in the card game, cards up the sleeve, that kind of stuff. Make sure the cards aren't magic as well."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2014)

((gAh.... too fast... got to sleep))

Tassara will give 120 gp, enough for a dozen cattle to whoever wants to bring them while she volunteer as hostage. "I'm not going to put Drell through that, any of you"


----------



## kluang (Mar 22, 2014)

Zozaria looks at Yuki and sheathed his blade.  "The silence voice within one heart speaks the most profound wisdom. "


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 22, 2014)

"HOLD IT!" Troyce interjects.

"I'm good at card games, even when I don't cheat. If anyone's actaully going through with this it should probably be me!"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 22, 2014)

Kaylee will cast enhance diplomacy on herself then rush forward to protect Drell.  "We will not be putting any of our unwilling party members on the table."  She will then look toward the Behir.  "Do you often make bets with people that aren't in their right minds?  Ones that the pixies have pretty much drugged?  Or are you taking advantage of the situation?"  Kaylee stands in front of Drell with her back straight.  "We will give you one platinum bar and that is all.  You can take that and leave or never bother us again.  Or you can try to play cards with one of us when we are in our right minds.  Would you like to chance that?"  Narrowing her eyes she clears her throat.  "Or you can keep pushing and we will push right back.  Pareia has no right to speak for this group."  She will take a step forward.  "So there are your options.  What say you now?"

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+21:
19,+21
Total:40


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2014)

Duncan appears next to Kaylee, unstealthing

"Fuck - yep can't argue wit the lass there. I'd definitely be happy with that exchange. Kaylee yer awesome!"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2014)

Tassara nods at Kaylee in agreement while she attempts to carry Drell away.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 22, 2014)

Hayao casts a glare like daggers at Pairea. The betting of Drell clearly irritated him, perhaps more so than he cared to let on. He pats Yuki on the shoulder once in passing as he strode towards the two Behir, squeezing it briefly, and bows his head to the pair as he reaches them.

"That is our final offer," he says quietly, glancing towards Tassara to make sure she had Drell safely away.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2014)

Ulysesn sighs
"Oh boy."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2014)

((with STR17 and Kathy 16 I guess this might work)) 

Tassara drags/carries Drell to the safety of the back of the group with the help of Kathy. Once that's done she orders Kathy to stay back and defend him as she comes back and stands just besides Kaylee. 

_"Stay behind me... just in case"_ she tells her in Sylvan, still worried for her non fully recovered state.  

Tassara takes out her own platinum bar. "This is it. Is as real as it gets" she knocks on in at passes to both of her hands to show is not an illusion.


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2014)

"We do have a tasty horse over there," Ricket points to Hayao's horse. "Not sure if Hayao's willing to put it on the table for betting though."

Dispel Magic on Drell:
1d20+6
18+6 = 24

"Hopefully that will do the trick," Ricket looks for any signs of Drell being able to move again.

"And as far as I can tell, we really should just smack the crap out of these behirs and skin them for armor and loot," Ricket whispers to Drell.



Edit:

Ricket will address the Behirs and say "by the way, do you have any written proof of your claim?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2014)

((Reorganizing some of these for better flow))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks over to Makenna
> "Hey Makenna... uhhh how good are you at card games?"





Crossbow said:


> "HOLD IT!" Troyce interjects.
> 
> "I'm good at card games, even when I don't cheat. If anyone's actaully  going through with this it should probably be me!"


Makenna defers to Troyce, "I've seen a lot of card games but I've never really played them much.  Wouldn't be appropriate for me to play with the customers even when I wasn't too busy."



Kuno said:


> She will then look toward the  Behir.  "Do you often make bets with people that aren't in their right  minds?  Ones that the pixies have pretty much drugged?  Or are you  taking advantage of the situation?"


"Hey, we had as much to drink as she did!"  One Behir says, the other one adds, "not our fault human's can't hold their liquor."



Muk said:


> Ricket will address the Behirs and say "by the way, do you have any written proof of your claim?"


"'Written'?  What kind of game do you think this is?  She made the bet, she lost the hand.  Asnif'csdosf'sfpdcoai didn't complain when he had to let that minotaur ride him did he?"

The other Behir turns to the first, "I thought you were going to stop bringing that up!"  After a moment he turns back to the party, "yeah, don't know how humans do it but here our word counts for something.  And if you go around breaking your word, well, that will catch up to you eventually."



Kuno said:


> Kaylee stands in front of Drell  with her back straight.  "We will give you one platinum bar and that is  all.  You can take that and leave or never bother us again.  Or you can  try to play cards with one of us when we are in our right minds.  Would  you like to chance that?"  Narrowing her eyes she clears her throat.   "Or you can keep pushing and we will push right back.  Pareia has no  right to speak for this group."  She will take a step forward.  "So  there are your options.  What say you now?"





Captain Obvious said:


> ?Alright, what do we get if we win?? she  turns to the giant lizards, tears of guilt welling on the surface,  glancing towards where Duncan disappeared in, her anger leveling out, to  a simmer.


The pair considers this for a moment then nods, "giving consideration to human foolishness we'll consider that to balance out your bet."

"One hand, we win we take your bar.  You win your debt is erased, you walk away clean."




soulnova said:


> Tassara nods at Kaylee in agreement while she attempts to carry Drell away.


((Tassara has no problem moving the paralyzed Drell))


Muk said:


> Dispel Magic on Drell:
> 1d20+6
> 18+6 = 24
> 
> "Hopefully that will do the trick," Ricket looks for any signs of Drell being able to move again.


(The dispel has no effect)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2014)

> Makenna defers to Troyce, "I've seen a lot of card games but I've never really played them much. Wouldn't be appropriate for me to play with the customers even when I wasn't too busy."


"I understand Makenna, perhaps we should play some once we get to town?"


> "'Written'? What kind of game do you think this is? She made the bet, she lost the hand. Asnif'csdosf'sfpdcoai didn't complain when he had to let that minotaur ride him did he?"


"Asnif'csdosf'sfpdcoai? You may as well tell us both of your names. It'll make things easier. Name is Ulysesn."


> The pair considers this for a moment then nods, "giving consideration to human foolishness we'll consider that to balance out your bet."
> 
> "One hand, we win we take your bar. You win your debt is erased, you walk away clean."


"Sounds more than reasonable. Troyce your time to shine right?"


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 22, 2014)

Troyce clasps his hands together, grinning. "Alright! So, does anyone..."

"Does anyone here actually have a deck of cards on them, or...?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2014)

((As funny as it would be to say "no" and then just go on to the combat  ))

One of the wurms produces a deck of cards from somewhere.

The 3 of spades is placed on the wurm's forehead.
A card is placed on Troyce's forehead (not posting it to minimize the metagaming, if people intend to cheat let me know and I'll PM you).

Troyce is dealt the Ace of Diamonds face down (aces are low in Gremlin's Grab).
The Wurm is dealt a card facedown.

(Troyce, can I get a bluff check, a sense motive check, and any comments/strategy you want to make?)


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 22, 2014)

Troyce will engage casual small talk as he mentally weighs his options, trying to get in his opponents head without tipping his hand, so to speak.

"So, slick, I caught your friend's name earlier, but don't recall hearing yours."

Bluff 
1d20+15
17+15=32

Sense Motive (Oratory)
1d20+14
3+14=17


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce will engage casual small talk as he mentally weighs his options, trying to get in his opponents head without tipping his hand, so to speak.
> 
> "So, slick, I caught your friend's name earlier, but don't recall hearing yours."
> 
> ...



The wurm puffs up somewhat, "I am she who drove off the dragon Arcingbreath, slayer of the great mountain giant, the one who feasted on the eye of Strogi the Colossus!  I am Jesse."  She's clearly trying to intimidate, or at least impress with her 'titles.'  Troyce isn't sure exactly what her play is though.


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 22, 2014)

"You know I think I knew girl named Jesse back in Emor." Troyce peeks at his card again, then darts his vision between the deck and the card on her forehead for a bit.

"So, are you and Asnif, you know... _an item_?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The wurm puffs up somewhat, "I am she who drove off the dragon Arcingbreath, slayer of the great mountain giant, the one who feasted on the eye of Strogi the Colossus!  I am Jesse."  She's clearly trying to intimidate, or at least impress with her 'titles.'  Troyce isn't sure exactly what her play is though.


Ulysesn doesn't recall there were any rules against outsiders making unrelated comments
"Ever hear of a dragon Named Freezingtail or maybe Turix'ackaurak, Jesse?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2014)

"Asnif'csdosf'sfpdcoai?  The Yeti?"  The creature sounds torn between whether to be confused or insulted.  "Behir only pair up during mating season, that won't be for another decade."

"Trying to confuse me are you?  It won't work.  You really aren't very good at this game.  You should feel fortunate your friends talked us out of wagering with anything more valuable."  Troyce senses that the wurm is reaching there, apparently not confident in whatever card she might have.

Then to Ulysesn, "Freezingtail?  Never heard of it.  We don't attend many dragon social events though."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Then to Ulysesn, "Freezingtail?  Never heard of it.  We don't attend many dragon social events though."


"Ah okay then."
Ulysesn goes over next to Makenna to make small talk


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 22, 2014)

"Trust me, a platinum bar is a MUCH higher wager than the elf. In fact, in another circumstance, I could see myself _paying you_ to take him off our hands."

Troyce silently decides that he will keep his facedown card unless something arises to change his mind


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2014)

((Lets do this then))

The Behir considers his options for a moment longer then opts to take a new card.  Once he gets it he flips it over, revealing the 5 of Diamonds.  He pulls the card from his head to glance as Troyce reveals the 8 of spades from his own head.

"My attack wins by three, yours by two.  Looks like the game is mine."


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 22, 2014)

"Ah, so it seems. Well, I'd hardly call myself a man of my word, but these people probably are. I'm just glad we can all part ways amicably. Perhaps one day you can see how you fare when I'm really expecting a challenge"

"Say, mind if I keep this ace as a souvenir?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah okay then."
> Ulysesn goes over next to Makenna to make small talk



"Favorite color?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2014)

((Drell, your hold person wears off.))

The wurm chuckls, "keep the cards, we'll find more for the next party."  And after picking up the bar the two turn to leave.

The nymph seems content, "see?  Peaceful resolution, just as promised."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Favorite color?"



((To cliche or not to cliche?))
"I've always been partial to orange actually."  Makenna reaches through the layers of fabric to pick out a vibrant orange.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Drell, your hold person wears off.))
> 
> The wurm chuckls, "keep the cards, we'll find more for the next party."  And after picking up the bar the two turn to leave.
> 
> The nymph seems content, "see?  Peaceful resolution, just as promised."


Ulysesn looks at Drell 
"Are you sure?"


EvilMoogle said:


> ((To cliche or not to cliche?))
> "I've always been partial to orange actually."  Makenna reaches through the layers of fabric to pick out a vibrant orange.


((So cliche it works))
"Like a flame. Mine is green like a forest. 
What is your favorite instrument by the way?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2014)

"So Pareia - what's yer take on this? Now that all is said and done - is this how ye would have handled it?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 22, 2014)

Kaylee casts detect magic on the cards.  Something she meant to do before.  If everything is fine she will nod toward them.  "Well played..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 22, 2014)

Drell takes a deep, shuddering breath as the spell wears off, stumbling forwards before finding his footing and regaining a semblance of self control.

"Well," he mutters under his breath. "That was quite the experience."

*Decades ago, A Castle in the Forests of Dnalgne...*

_An elf sits in a chair which floats above the ground below. He is old, for an elf, and is draped in heavy, expensive robes which practically radiate arcane power. Two elves stand in front of him, facing each other. One is a girl, her waist length blonde hair gathered into a ponytail, an expression of quiet concentration on her face. The other is a boy, red haired, a determined scowl marking his features.

"Ready," says the older elf, "begin."

The two younger elves leap into a flurry of stares and strange hand gestures, staring at each other all the while. Thirty seconds pass, and still they stare. A single bead of sweat falls from the bangs of the red haired boy into his eye, but he refuses to blink. More seconds pass. The older elf watches curiously, occasionally glancing at an hourglass set up next to him. The sand flows up, and in spirals. The old elf is not much for things that make sense, and is even less for useful clocks.

And suddenly, it happens. The boy's hair changes from red to a deep purple, and the girl smiles triumphantly. The old elf cackles as the boy curses, running his hands through his hair. 

"Prestidigitation is such an amusing little cantrip," the old elf says, his chair floating over towards the girl. He reaches out and pats her head affectionately. "Excellent work Tessara. As always." He laughs again and floats out the door, vanishing with a loud popping noise.

The girl rubs the back of her neck as the boy stares at his new hair in the mirror, his scowl only deepening as he tries and fails to return it to its old color. "Sorry, Drell," she says. "I can...help you with the dishes, if you want. You've got to be sick of them by now."

"I can handle it," the boy says icily.

The girl nods. "Of course. Right. Should I...change your hair, or-"

"I can handle it," the boy says again, his eyes not leaving the mirror. "I'll see you at dinner."

"Right," the girl says. "Of course. See you then."_

*Right Here, Right Now*

"Wonderful," Drell says as the Behir's depart. "I suppose we should all get some sleep now then, unless we'd prefer to continue to fawn over the love birds for a little while?" He doesn't wait for an answer, instead moving over to the campsite and pulling out his journal.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at Drell
> "Are you sure?"


Pareia shrugs, "that's up to him I guess."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((So cliche it works))
> "Like a flame. Mine is green like a forest.
> What is your favorite instrument by the way?"


"Lutes were most common in the musicians that happened by the inn.  I always preferred the flute though, a strange airy sound that seems to hang heavy even after they're finished playing.  Bards tend tend to avoid them though, can't sing or tell stories while playing the flute."



Vergil said:


> "So Pareia - what's yer take on this? Now that  all is said and done - is this how ye would have handled it?"


"I probably would have simply talked straight from the start.  Or simply avoided them altogether."



Kuno said:


> Kaylee casts detect magic on the cards.  Something  she meant to do before.  If everything is fine she will nod toward them.   "Well played..."


No magic is present on the cards.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 23, 2014)

Clapping a hand on Troyce's shoulder, Kaylee watches the wurms leave.  "I have to wonder..."  She pauses for a moment looking in the direction they left.  "When the ace is the lowest card you can get..."  She turns away from him to head toward her bed.  "Why would you keep the ace?"  She will go lay down thinking for a bit while petting Brox.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Lutes were most common in the musicians that happened by the inn.  I always preferred the flute though, a strange airy sound that seems to hang heavy even after they're finished playing.  Bards tend tend to avoid them though, can't sing or tell stories while playing the flute."


((oh it had to be a flute huh?))
"Say, can't you dance while playing the flute?"
Ulysesn waits for an answer then continues

"You know I realized how little we actually know each other despite all of this. The same goes for all of them despite everything that has happened."

Ulysesn is looking at the party then back to Makenna then takes her hand (the one cut)
"I want to know the things you have never told anyone else, the little things you've always kept to yourself. The things you don't think would ever be important. I'll come clean as well, you can ask me anything you want to and I'll answer it."


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 23, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Clapping a hand on Troyce's shoulder, Kaylee watches the wurms leave.  "I have to wonder..."  She pauses for a moment looking in the direction they left.  "When the ace is the lowest card you can get..."  She turns away from him to head toward her bed.  "Why would you keep the ace?"  She will go lay down thinking for a bit while petting Brox.



Troyce glances at her as he pockets the deck. "Because when cards are opposite colors, the low card wins. It was simply a spout of bad luck that Jesse won by a higher amount."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((oh it had to be a flute huh?))
> "Say, can't you dance while playing the flute?"
> Ulysesn waits for an answer then continues
> 
> ...



"I suppose maybe you could [dance with a flute], it would probably have to be something where your head and torso are held still during the movement otherwise the sound would be off?  I've never had chance to use an instrument though, I just listen."

"About you?  Tell me about your family.  You've already met the closest thing to family that I have but I know nothing of yours.  I'd surely like to meet them someday!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2014)

((And because when it rains it pours we might as well start chapter two in "no rest for the weary"))

While the group chats and otherwise gets ready for the night the camp is visited once again, slightly more subtly this time.

A small cat dressed in red complete with little booties trots into the campsite.  It meows a few times as it enters then, spotting Kathy, trots over to the much larger cat and meows several times at her.

Kathy perks up and her ears slick back, obviously aggravated about something.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "About you?  Tell me about your family.  You've already met the closest thing to family that I have but I know nothing of yours.  I'd surely like to meet them someday!"



"My Family is... Well my mother is an elf and my father is a human. Father is a Noble of fairly high rank, but truth is I don't know that much about them. The servants were more of a family than my father. 

Mother did sneak in from time to time to tell stories of elves in the forests even when she wasn't supposed to. They are hazy now though. All things considered she was extremely kind, but I rarely saw her. 

The only time I saw father was when he wanted to check on my 'progress' or when he tried to force a noble wife on me to expand the family's power, I lost count on the attempts, well no actually, it was around 99 times before he gave up.
He wasn't really pleased with me all things considered, I don't think he expected me to be so stubborn.

 I haven't seen either for over 5 years however. I have no idea if they are alright or even think I'm alive anymore. Is that what you meant or do you mean my family's noble lineage?"
---------------------(before cat)--------------------


EvilMoogle said:


> ((And because when it rains it pours we might as well start chapter two in "no rest for the weary"))
> 
> While the group chats and otherwise gets ready for the night the camp is visited once again, slightly more subtly this time.
> 
> ...



"A cat? In boots?"
(( any checks that can be made?))


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 23, 2014)

Troyce looks at the cat to check for any sort of traps

Perception 
1d20+11
16+11=27


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2014)

((We'll come back to chatting later, assuming we're all still alive  ))


Unlosing Ranger said:


> "A cat? In boots?"
> (( any checks that can be made?))


((Any checks you want to make?))



Crossbow said:


> Troyce looks at the cat to check for any sort of traps
> 
> Perception
> 1d20+11
> 16+11=27


((+1 rogue points  ))

The cat doesn't appear to be trapped and does appear to be a cat as best Troyce can tell.  It does appear to be agitated and doesn't really act at all like most cats Troyce has seen.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 23, 2014)

*Before...*

As the behir leave, Yuki has a slightly hollow feeling, not understanding everything, but knowing her guilt.  The monk walks over and sighs turning to Duncan, "I'm sorry Duncan, I went too far.  I was angry and wasn't thinking straight." she turns back around, heading back to the tree she was at before.  
*
Now...*

"Aww, such a cute kitty, it even has it's own little boots!" her eyes are fixed on the little cat, but she will try to sense it's motives as well, learning from her previous mistakes throughout the day.

Sense motive-
Roll(1d20)+6:
13,+6
Total:19


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2014)

Pareia gives the cat a curious look before offering helpfully, "poor thing does look bothered by something."


*Spoiler*: _Sense Motive DC 22_ 




Pareia's clearly keeping something to herself here.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Aww, such a cute kitty, it even has it's own little boots!" her eyes are fixed on the little cat, but she will try to sense it's motives as well, learning from her previous mistakes throughout the day.



The cat's clearly aggrivated by something.  When it notices Yuki's attentions it looks off in one direction away from the camp with a sense of urgency.  Yuki's pretty sure it wants her to follow it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((We'll come back to chatting later, assuming we're all still alive  ))
> 
> ((Any checks you want to make?))


Ulysesn looks at the cat for a long moment
Perception: 1d20+17: 33 [1d20=16]
Sense motive: 1d20+12: 31 [1d20=19]
Knowledge(nature):1d20+10: 29 [1d20=19]
"Is that ...Fluffykins or a cat that is just like him? Hey everyone, you mind getting back up? Something else might be going on. Cat seems to be trying to say something. Anyone got magic so we can understand him?"


EvilMoogle said:


> Pareia gives the cat a curious look before offering helpfully, "poor thing does look bothered by something."
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sense Motive DC 22_
> ...


Sense motive(BARELY):1d20+12: 22 [1d20=10]
Ulysesn looks over to Pareia
"What are you hiding?"


EvilMoogle said:


> The cat's clearly aggrivated by something.  When it notices Yuki's attentions it looks off in one direction away from the camp with a sense of urgency.  Yuki's pretty sure it wants her to follow it.



"Yes this reminds me of that time."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at the cat for a long moment
> Perception: 1d20+17: 33 [1d20=16]
> Sense motive: 1d20+12: 31 [1d20=19]
> Knowledge(nature):1d20+10: 29 [1d20=19]
> "Is that ...Fluffykins or a cat that is just like him? Hey everyone, you mind getting back up? Something else might be going on. Cat seems to be trying to say something. Anyone got magic so we can understand him?"



As a matter of fact it looks exactly like Fluffykins, at the mention of the name it gives a plaintive howl but otherwise continues the same mannerisms it demonstrated with Yuki.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 23, 2014)

Yuki stands up, "It wants us to follow it." she begins walking in the direction it keeps looking in, stealth, and look for any sort of trouble along the way.

Stealth-
Roll(1d20)+12:
13,+12
Total:25


Perception-
Roll(1d20)+14:
13,+14
Total:27


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sense motive(BARELY):1d20+12: 22 [1d20=10]
> Ulysesn looks over to Pareia
> "What are you hiding?"



Pareia gives an innocent shrug and a not-so-innocent smirk.  "Don't mind me, I'm just curious to see how you'll handle this.  Challenge the cat to a poetry contest?  Or simply flambe it?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Pareia gives an innocent shrug and a not-so-innocent smirk.  "Don't mind me, I'm just curious to see how you'll handle this.  Challenge the cat to a poetry contest?  Or simply flambe it?"


Ulysesn looks at her
"If you're putting someone's life risk on a joke..."


EvilMoogle said:


> As a matter of fact it looks exactly like Fluffykins, at the mention of the name it gives a plaintive howl but otherwise continues the same mannerisms it demonstrated with Yuki.



"What's that Nessa fell down the well again?"
Ulysesn gets up and makes sure everything is on him
"Looks like the night is still young guys, lets go. You as well Drell."



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki stands up, "It wants us to follow it." she begins walking in the direction it keeps looking in, stealth, and look for any sort of trouble along the way.
> 
> Stealth-
> Roll(1d20)+12:
> ...


He follows behind yuki

Stealth: (rolls a one) dammit 1d20+15: 16 [1d20=1]
Perception: 1d20+17: 27 [1d20=10]


----------



## Vergil (Mar 23, 2014)

"Cats. They shit everywhere, throw up, shred yer papers, eat yer food, leave all sorts of fur on yer clothes."

"Ugh - we had a cat in our dorm bback at Magus school They called it Felicia Sexopants. I don't know why. Anyways - I like cats, just so long as they don't mess wit my shit."

"I'm movin on, I can't be arsed with a cat. We'll probably end up givin a platinum bar to that thing too, after we find out that we insulted its grandma or somethin' "


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Cats. They shit everywhere, throw up, shred yer papers, eat yer food, leave all sorts of fur on yer clothes."
> 
> "Ugh - we had a cat in our dorm bback at Magus school They called it Felicia Sexopants. I don't know why. Anyways - I like cats, just so long as they don't mess wit my shit."
> 
> "I'm movin on, I can't be arsed with a cat. We'll probably end up givin a platinum bar to that thing too, after we find out that we insulted its grandma or somethin' "


Ulysesn calls back at Duncan
"Kaylee will like you more if you follow the cat you know."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 23, 2014)

"Kaylee can like me for who I am, I've never gone out te impress or be someone I'm not. Have ye ever had te step in cat vomit barefoot? It's fuckin gross. I mean it's as bad as steppin in human vomit or...ugh...why am I talkin about this. I'm feeling ....ugh....gimmie a sec..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2014)

Drell makes no move to follow the cat, instead keeping his attention focused on his journal.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 23, 2014)

Hayao looks over to the others following the cat, then settles back down on to rest his back on his kneeling horse.  He doesn't make any movement to follow the cat either, but turns to Ricket.

"I didn't appreciate how you didn't consider the immediate consequences of using that illusion spell; nor your suggesting my horse as a bartering trip. Please don't do either in the future." He sits back. "Thank you."


----------



## Muk (Mar 23, 2014)

"Technically I was doing Yuki a favor. They asked for 12 cattle to appear in front of them. My illusion did just that. Contract fulfilled, that they wanted the extra of being able to eat, is a whole different contract.

As to your horse, it was that or a bar of platinum. Guess this group prefers to give away bars of platinum or use them for bolts," Ricket replies.

"Are we really going to follow a cat? Why don't you let us know if you find something first before the whole group goes after a cat."

Ricket will let the stealth people scout ahead first before going after a cat.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 23, 2014)

Looking at the group and shaking her head, Kaylee gets to her feet and follows the cat.  She will cast Speak with Animals and then see if she can't find out what is going on.  "What's the matter?  What can we do to help?"  

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
7,+19
Total:26


----------



## soulnova (Mar 23, 2014)

"You ok?" Tassara pats Drell on the shoulder to check on him as soon as the spell ends. 


Sense Motive 1d20+19=31


"Lead the way " Tassara motions the cat.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2014)

((Don't have time for a long post yet, just woke up a bit ago))

Quick question: In the forest the sky doesn't provide enough light to see; who has lights?

Makenna will come along unless people tell her not to, so that's one light.



Kuno said:


> Looking at the group and shaking her head, Kaylee gets to her feet and follows the cat.  She will cast Speak with Animals and then see if she can't find out what is going on.  "What's the matter?  What can we do to help?"
> 
> Perception:
> Roll(1d20)+19:
> ...



"Mistress Nissa was captured by spider-not-thing.  I tried to help but I got stuck in webbing while the spider-not-thing drug off my master.  By the time I got free it was some ways away.  I was following it when I saw your camp.  Will you help me save my master again?"  The cat seems far more eloquent than the previous time Kaylee talked with it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Don't have time for a long post yet, just woke up a bit ago))
> 
> Quick question: In the forest the sky doesn't provide enough light to see; who has lights?
> 
> Makenna will come along unless people tell her not to, so that's one light.


Ulysesn gives Makenna a thumbs up.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 23, 2014)

"Of course we will."  Kaylee responds to the cat then looks at the others.  "Sounds like a a 'spider-not-thing' has caught Nissa.  We should hurry."  The druid will then cast Dancing Lantern to have light follow them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "You ok?" Tassara pats Drell on the shoulder to check on him as soon as the spell ends.
> 
> 
> Sense Motive 1d20+19=31



"I'm fine," Drell says, largely ignoring her.

((I'd make a bluff check but why bother with that roll  he's obviously not fine, and obviously not interested in discussing it.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2014)

Those that are following the cat head into the woods for several minutes, the cat moves surprisingly swiftly, as if tracking by some unseen force.

Pareia follows along though you get the impression she's more interested in what the party's doing than in any sense of wanting to help.

Okay, I need a full list of who's staying and who's going at this point:

Staying:
Drell, Duncan, Hayao, Ricket

Going:
Ulysesn, Tassara, Kaylee, Yuki, (Makenna, Pareia)

???:
Troyce, Zozaria


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 23, 2014)

((Troyce is going))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2014)

((In the interest of getting this going we'll assume Zozaria stays behind to balance out the numbers.  If he changes his mind we'll roll with it I guess.))

The group soon hears a strange distorted music in the distance in the general direction they're headed.  It sounds somewhat like a very out of tune guitar but the sound echos oddly.  Makenna twists her face uncomfortably apparently not approving of the music.

While the party slows to consider this new event Ulysesn's and Troyce's eyes glaze over and the two rushing towards the source of the sound.  Fluffykins likewise bolts off quickly outdistancing the party.

The source of the music isn't in sight yet, so please just give me one round worth of action.  Ulysesn and Troyce (and Fluffykins) are double-moving away from the party (60'/round for the humans, 160'/round for the kitty).  The humans are at the edge of visible light though they don't seem to notice (or if they do they don't seem to care).

((Ulysesn/Troyce no actions are needed from you))

((The appropriate knowledge check to find out more information is "dungoneering"))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 23, 2014)

Kaylee will quicken her pace a bit but stay with the others.


((Don't have Dungoneering so...))

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+15:
2,+15
Total:17

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
11,+19
Total:30

((Just to annoy Moogle.  ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 23, 2014)

Yuki will speed up a small amount, but keeping with the other girls.  "What's going on?" she whispers, looking for any traps set along the way.

Knowledge: Dungeoneering-
Roll(1d20)+2:
15,+2
Total:17

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+14:
17,+14
Total:31


----------



## kluang (Mar 23, 2014)

Zozaria stays behind


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2014)

@Kaylee: It's clearly not a 'natural' animal.  While there are many cases where music is used to sway minds this doesn't seem to be a good fit for any Kaylee's familiar with.

@Yuki: Stories abound of various creatures that tempt men to their death, but you don't know enough to say anything specific here.

Makenna looks like she wants to bolt forward but ultimately she defers to her more experienced companions.  She mutters under her breath, something about this not being how she envisioned spending her wedding night.

Pareia trails behind the others more casually, though her face is somewhat stern.  One might guess that she knows what they're approaching but she doesn't look like she's going to volunteer any information.

And they don't exactly have time to waste fighting with her.  The girls continue trailing the guys however the less encumbered men quickly leave their sphere of light.  Fortunately stumbling through the darkness slows them down and the girls manage to catch glimpses of them frequently enough to know they're just out of sight.

Then suddenly from the blackness something flies out at Makenna who dodges out of the way at the last second.  A mess of sticky webbing collects where she stood just a moment before.  It came from somewhat higher up, something in the trees ahead maybe?  None of the girls can tell for sure.

((Initiatives and Round 1 please.  You can't see anything to attack yet however if you want to ready an action or otherwise take a more cautious approach now would be the time.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 23, 2014)

“Ah hells...” she growls, picking up a rock, and stepping in front of the other girls.


Initiative-
Roll(1d20)+4:
17,+4
Total:21

She will throw the rock in the direction that the web was shot from.

Roll(1d20)+8:
10,+8
Total:18

Damage-
Roll(1d4)+7:
2,+7
Total:9


----------



## Kuno (Mar 23, 2014)

Kaylee will practically stop, having no qualms standing behind Yuki.  "What do you think that is?  Do you think that might have Nissa and the guys?"  Kaylee scowls and thinks for a moment.

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+15:
1,+15
Total:16

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
5,+19
Total:24


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2014)

*Tassara casts Detect Magic as they walk.*

Sense Motive (1d20+19=33)  vs Sense Enchantment

Knowledge Dungeoneering (1d20-1=10)

Diplomacy (1d20+16=22) for Pareia


"Pareia, Would you please assist us on simply pointing out what is that we are facing and what can we expect? I understand if you wish not to get involved personally on this, but Kathy and I would greatly appreciate it"

Just then, the web almost gets Makenna. 

"Kaylee, stay back. Kathy FETCH-ULYSESN" she orders the cat. The cat should be able to get to them quickly enough and try to DRAG him back from his clothes.  ((are they on earshot?)) "Stop! It is dangerous!"


Free Action - Handle Animal Companion
Initiative (1d20+4=8)

*Round 1*

Tassara casts Bless on the party.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 24, 2014)

Yuki chucks her rock into the darkness.  She can hear broken branches as the rock skips about but it doesn't seem like it hit anything important. 

Makenna apparently has had enough.  She moves forward recklessly, her light reveals a strange sight.  Sheets of webbing cover the trees up into the darkness above.  Something large scurries aside in the light but it's too well hidden to see any detail.

Troyce is stuck in webs strung between two trees, he seems to still be trying to walk but there's no real effort to escape.   Ulysesn has moved a bit further and simply stands gazing up into the darkness. 

Kaylee tries to pierce the darkness with her eyes.  Whatever it is is big, too large for trees.  It's clearly unnatural even considering monsterous creatures.

Tassara sends her cat off as she blesses the party.  Kathy runs up to Ulysesn carefully avoiding the webs.  As she approaches a blast of webbing entangles her, the strand rising up into the trees.

The nymph gives a halfhearted shrug, "your facing death, as is common in the wilds.  I doubt you'll talk your way out of this one though."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2014)

*Round 2*

Her first priority is to get them out of the webs. Tassara casts Spiritual Weapon to try to cut them loose and advances slowly. 

Spiritual Weapon (1d20+15=22, 1d8+2=10) closest would be... Kathy? or Troyce?

"Makenna, try to snap them out it, slap them if you must. Kaylee, is it safe for us to burn the webs that are holding them? Will they catch on fire or the rest of the forest?"


"Kathy, come, _escape_ from there." Tassara orders (free action) the jaguar. She will attempt to use Escape Artist. 
Kathy's Escape Artist (1d20+8=12) Unsuccessfully...


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 24, 2014)

((Makenna isn't trapped in webs.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2014)

Ulysesn continues to look into the darkness


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 24, 2014)

((It's full of stars!))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 24, 2014)

Round 2:

"Makenna stop!"  Kaylee will cast life empowering companion on Brox.  "See if you can help Troyce and Kathy..."  She pauses for a moment.  "Try to keep Makenna safe too.  I know its a big order but..."  She looks at the others.  "Don't burn anything yet!  We don't know if there are other creatures in those webs!  We don't want to hurt them!"

Round 3:

Kaylee will cast wilderness soldier on the trees and brush around her.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 24, 2014)

Yuki cracks her knuckles, “Watch my back.” and uses one ki point in attempt to jump onto a branch above, and see if she can see anything.


Acrobatics-
Roll(1d20)+32:
3,+32
Total:35

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+14:
9,+14
Total:23


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2014)

*Round 2

*Yuki leaps up and pulls herself to a higher vantage point in one of the trees.  In the darkness it's difficult for her to make details out but she can see a mess of webbing snaring various trees together, deep within it is something large moving around.  As it moves it plucks at the threads of the web causing the eery music that's going around.

Makenna jogs over to Ulysesn still muttering under her breath, not wasting any time she gives Ulysesn a full-on smack across the face (*Ulysesn: -1hp*).  "Not even married one day and we're already fighting."

Ulysesn continues to stare up into the darkness without any reaction.

Troyce continues to be stuck in a spider web without any reaction.

Kaylee empowers Brox with some of her own life energy, without it she feels the pangs of her injuries that much more but she will manage for now (no game effect).  Brox darts off with surprising speed to go to help.

Tassara summons her spiritual weapon at Troyce who is closer, the blade of pure force easily slices through the webbing setting him free.  He continues to show no reaction other than to the music though.

Kathy struggles to break free in vain however cannot slip out of the sticky webbing.  While she struggles the thread going up into the trees pulls taught, and a moment later Kathy is pulled up into the blackness above.

((Ready for round 3 whenever you guys are  ))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2014)

*Round 3*

Tassara's eyes widen in surprise. "_*NO!*_" she casts light on the Spiritual Weapon and sends its up to follow the cat so they can finally see what they are dealing with and to release Kathy. 

Spiritual Weapon (1d20+15=30, 1d8+2=9)

Kathy will attempt to break free again on her own. Strength Check (1d20+3=15) and if she's to fall either by breaking free or by the Spiritual Weapon she will use Acrobatics (1d20+8=19) to soften her fall.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 24, 2014)

"I think I see it!"  Yuki will jump foreward towards the thing, attempting to punch it.  Or at least break through the webbing.

Acrobatics
Roll(1d20)+17:
19,+17
Total:36

Unarmed strike

Roll(1d20)+11:
12,+11
Total:23

Damage

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2014)

*Round 3

*The creature is still a ways above Yuki, she climbs higher into the tree until she's about on the level with it.

Makenna simmers angrily looking up at the looming darkness above.  For a moment she considers throwing her sword straight up in a fit of random anger but ultimately she simply grips her fists in impotent rage waiting for a chance.

Ulysesn is joined by the now freed Troyce in milling about staring up into the darkness.

Kaylee animates the trees and brush about her however she can't see to direct a target (yet).

Soul lights up her weapon unfortunately she has to call it back to her to do so (light is a touch spell), it won't be able to move again until next round.

Apparently concerned with the now glowing invisible axe the next blast of webbing is fired at at Tassara but is deflected by her invisible shield of force.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 24, 2014)

The druid will cast Blessing of the Mole on Yuki, to give her darkvision then will look to her hawk.  "Talon, go get the others.  Get Duncan's attention!"  Kaylee says to the hawk, sending him flying back the way they came.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 24, 2014)

Getting angry at it, she will try to get close enough and punch it now.  Hoping to knock it out of the tree.

Unarmed strike.
Roll(1d20)+11:
20,+11
Total:31
((?Roll(1d20)+11:
16,+11
Total:27))

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2014)

Tassara sends the halberd on the way the web came from to get a clear view of the creature and to release Kathy.

((please use the previous roll))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2014)

*Round 4:

*((Yuki holds her initiative until Kaylee's action))

Makenna continues to fume from the ground below giving a rant of choice words that only the daughter of a bartender that grew up in a tavern could know.  Sadly even as creative and obscene a litany as she manages it fails to invoke a response.

Kaylee blesses Yuki and dispatches her hawk to try to summon help (it will arrive on round 19).  Yuki then can see the pattern of the webs and the creature more clearly.  A tendril of webbing runs almost directly from where she's perched to the creature.

Never the one to let a little sanity get in her way she charges across the impromptu tightrope to deliver a charging punch to try to strike the creature.  It lashes out with a claw as Yuki tries to dodge in to strike, she narrowly dodges one claw but a second one catches her (*-9HP*), but her own punch strikes with a satisfying crunch.

Tassara dispatches her now glowing halberd into the darkness above.  It reveals a massive network of webbing through the forest to the canopy above.  In the middle of it is a bizarre creature:
_The bloated white segments of a maggot's body erupt in a torso of mixed feminine and insectile features.  Pale humanoid skin and carapace meld together beneath a face with segmented eyes and mandibles chittering a song of discordant alien clicks and hisses, an overlong carapace of claws weave cords of thick webbing between them.
_​((Quoting the thing because I couldn't do it justice myself))

It absently plucks threads of the web with its clawed hands causing the entire structure to echo with the strange melody in the area.  A number of webbing cocoons hang from branches or threads in the area.  One of the bags wiggles slightly, she directs the halberd to slice at that one, it cuts a hole in the cocoon to which Kathy wiggles her way out, clinging to the now empty pod.

The creature turns its full attention to Yuki clawing again at her, missing with two claws but biting with a massive tooth-filled maw (*-16hp*).

((Next round if you're still awake  ))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 24, 2014)

"Of all things..."  A look of disgust falls across the druid.  Kaylee will direct the trees to begin beating on the creature.



((Let me know if you want me to roll for the trees.)) 

Wilderness Soldiers:
*Spoiler*: __ 




You call on the plants nearby to aid you in combat. This spell is ineffective if no plants you can direct are within the area. You can spend a swift action and/or a standard action on each of your turns to direct one of the following attacks. The attack bonus or CMB for these attacks equals your base attack bonus + your Wisdom modifier. You grant a +1 bonus per three caster levels (maximum +5) on damage rolls due to this spell. Your wilderness soldiers never provoke attacks of opportunity, and they do not count as allies for flanking or other purposes.

Tree: A tree makes a melee attack with a 10-foot reach from its trunk. A hit deals an amount of damage equal to 1d8 points + your Wisdom modifier. The tree can instead attempt a bull rush, drag, or reposition combat maneuver with the same reach, but the tree cannot move itself.

Undergrowth or Hedgerow: Acting as a Medium creature, one square of undergrowth or hedgerow attempts a grapple combat maneuver against an opponent within or adjacent to that square. Heavy undergrowth gains a +2 bonus to its CMD. Undergrowth cannot move the grapple or pin a foe, but it can deal an amount of damage equal to 1d4 points + your Wisdom modifier by making a successful grapple check against a foe it is grappling. The undergrowth's CMD is 5 + its CMB. If you fail to direct the undergrowth to maintain the grapple, it releases its opponent.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2014)

((I can roll for them, that's fine))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2014)

Tassara directs the spiritual halberd towards the abomination to take the heat out of Yuki. "Down with you!" (redirect as a move action)

1d20+15=21, 1d8+2=8

"I can see you now, but I they don't need to hear you anymore" with the line of sight Tassara will cast Silence on the area. "SILENCE!" ((Will DC23))

If Kathy feels it is too high to land safely, she will cling to the cocoon.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 24, 2014)

Nerves rolling in her stomach, she prepares for a flailing strike.  “YOU GUYS SEE THIS THING!?” she practically screams at the others, tones of fear in her voice.

Flailing strike-
Roll(1d20)+9:
17,+9
Total:26


Roll(1d4)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Damage-
Roll(1d8)+7:
8,+7
Total:15

Roll(1d8)+7:
2,+7
Total:9

Roll(1d8)+7:
1,+7
Total:8


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2014)

*Round 5:* (Oh round 5, I'd almost forgotten you existed!)

Makenna silences her swearing in preference if a silent figurative fuming.  Actually she seems to be literally fuming.  Tendrils of smoke rise up from her and the ground around her.  She doesn't seem to notice though, eyes intent above her.

Kaylee directs two of the trees to attack the creature, both whump solid strikes at the creature which growls in response.

Yuki strikes with random punches and kicks striking at whatever soft spots she can find on the creature.

Tassara's glowing halberd strikes one more hit at the creature as Tassara magically silences the area.  The sound of the performance abrubtly changes, it still echos from the more distant parts of the web but it is fading quickly (the guys will still be stunned next round but will be free to act normally on Round 7).

The creature takes a careful step back, farther up into the web away from Yuki and the dangerous trees but maintains it's attack, utilizing its superior reach.  The dangrous bite misses but it connects with both clawing attacks (*-21*).

((Another?))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2014)

"Yuki! Come down!"

 With the target acquired, the Weapon will keep attacking without Tassara needing to direct it. 
Spiritual Weapon 1d20+15=32, 1d8+2=9

If Yuki comes at range, Tassara will spam Channel Positive Energy. The cleric will walk close enough for her healing to reach Yuki. "May our dreams shine through all suffering!" she presents her holy symbol.
Channel Energy 3d10=23

Otherwise if Yuki doesn't decide to come down, Tassara will use Searing Light against the creature and she also throws a challange "COME AND GET *ME*!" she shouts opening her arms, hopefully making herself a tastier target.

Searing Light - [7,2,4]13)


----------



## Vergil (Mar 24, 2014)

"Wonder what the other guys are up to?"

Duncan uses Animal Affinity (PP28/31) to boost his Wisdom and has the ears of a wolf.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+11:
10,+11
Total:21

(Maybe Tassy's yell would be loud enough to hear?)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 24, 2014)

“DIE YOU DISGUSTING THING!” she screams, trying to put all her energy into one more set of attacks, while considering her way out.

One last flailing strike of stupidity.
Roll(1d20)+9:
11,+9
Total:20

Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d8)+7:
2,+7
Total:9

Roll(1d8)+7:
3,+7
Total:10


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Wonder what the other guys are up to?"
> 
> Duncan uses Animal Affinity (PP28/31) to boost his Wisdom and has the ears of a wolf.
> 
> ...



Duncan doesn't hear anything but the normal sounds of the dense woods surrounding the campsite.

((Short answer, no.  If you want the math they're ~1200' away, which through forest means you have a -240 to a perception check to hear them.  Though this does remind me that I did the math wrong for the hawk earlier, the hawk will arrive on round 14.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 24, 2014)

"Most likely arguing amongst themselves about how best to appease the savage beast that hungers for their flesh," Drell monotones, sketching something into his journal. "I'm honestly a bit curious as to how they'll do it. Give the beast the rest of our money? Volunteer limbs so that it can have a solid snack?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 25, 2014)

"Get out of there Yuki!"  Kaylee screams up to her friend as she continues to direct the trees around the creature to attack it.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "Most likely arguing amongst themselves about how best to appease the savage beast that hungers for their flesh," Drell monotones, sketching something into his journal. "I'm honestly a bit curious as to how they'll do it. Give the beast the rest of our money? Volunteer limbs so that it can have a solid snack?"



"Heh. They went and followed a cat. Their probably all fawning on how cute it is or somethin'"

"Still it bothers me that we have no means of communication with them." Duncan looks over at the direction they left in, "Plus Kaylee's still no at 100%, if they ran into trouble then...."

Duncan looks over to Drell, "Ye know I can never tell what's up wit ye sometimes. On one hand ye gave up yer ambition, yer dream, te save Kaylee. I might not like ye but I owe ye - and it takes a lot for me te say that. But then on the other hand, yer as distant as they come and like te just make fun of us. I don't mind cos we just make fn of ye back, but....I dunno....ye don't really feel part of the group do ye?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2014)

"Kaylee, get ready with your trees to catch her!" Tassara warns Kaylee in case of Yuki getting hit badly again.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 25, 2014)

"Right!"  Kaylee will then watch making sure to direct the trees if Yuki needs to be caught.  "Yuki the tree will try and catch you!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 25, 2014)

*Round 6:

*Makenna continues to glare upward, rage evident in her eyes.  Flickers of fire occasionally race across the ground and her clothes

Kaylee directs the trees to ready themselves to catch Yuki in case of the worst (the thing's actually out of range of their attack).  Yuki steps forward carefully pressing the attack, hitting two more good blows against the creature.

Tassara summons a beam of searing-hot light to strike at the creature, burning along the creature's skin as the halberd cuts into its flank.

The creature apparently has had enough, it almost seems to grin at Yuki as it bites at her, however as she easily dodges the attack she realizes the real target was the webbing beneath their feet.  It tears to shreds and both freefall.

One of the trees quickly snatches Yuki from the air, preventing any harm to her.  The creature is less lucky, the ground shakes when it lands however it quickly burrows its way into the ground, leaving only an oddly shaped mound of loose dirt to mark its passing.

((End?  The guy's are free to move again))


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 25, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan looks over to Drell, "Ye know I can never tell what's up wit ye sometimes. On one hand ye gave up yer ambition, yer dream, te save Kaylee. I might not like ye but I owe ye - and it takes a lot for me te say that. But then on the other hand, yer as distant as they come and like te just make fun of us. I don't mind cos we just make fn of ye back, but....I dunno....ye don't really feel part of the group do ye?"



Drell frowns, scribbling violently into his book and turning over to the next page.

"Kaylee is..." he pauses, "important. You were at the well. What we saw implicates her as a major player in something greater than you or I. Greater than this Magebane, even. Allowing her to die in the Astral Realm, when I had the power to reverse it, would have been a...mistake. I am not under any illusions that I am the main character of this story, unlike some who count themselves amongst our number." He shrugs. "The fact that it means she, Ulyssesn, and even you owe me is just another plus."

"As for my place in this group," he continues, "I care little. Allying myself with all of you, while at times infuriating, has brought me more strength than a century studying at my master's school. And I would not be wrong in saying that I have not proven my own usefulness. Eventually this partnership will cease to be mutually beneficial, and it will end. This is the nature of all relationships, and I see no point in making it out to be more than it is."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 25, 2014)

"Ow?" she shakes her head, "That was gross..." she looks towards the mound of dirt, "We almost had it too..." she huffs, adrenaline starting to wear off, feeling a little worse for wear, and giving a sheepish laugh.  Glancing around for any sign of the cat.

Perception
Roll(1d20)+14:
3,+14
Total:17


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Round 6:
> 
> *Makenna continues to glare upward, rage evident in her eyes.  Flickers of fire occasionally race across the ground and her clothes
> 
> ...



Ulysesn looks around despite not knowing how the hell he just got here.
((details etc etc))
He can't hear anything at all for some reason, his face feels like it has been slapped, he feels like he's run something fierce and Makenna appears to be enraged about something.
He walks over to her and attempts to give her a surprise kiss.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell frowns, scribbling violently into his book and turning over to the next page.
> 
> "Kaylee is..." he pauses, "important. You were at the well. What we saw implicates her as a major player in something greater than you or I. Greater than this Magebane, even. Allowing her to die in the Astral Realm, when I had the power to reverse it, would have been a...mistake. I am not under any illusions that I am the main character of this story, unlike some who count themselves amongst our number." He shrugs. "The fact that it means she, Ulyssesn, and even you owe me is just another plus."
> 
> "As for my place in this group," he continues, "I care little. Allying myself with all of you, while at times infuriating, has brought me more strength than a century studying at my master's school. And I would not be wrong in saying that I have not proven my own usefulness. Eventually this partnership will cease to be mutually beneficial, and it will end. This is the nature of all relationships, and I see no point in making it out to be more than it is."



"Well I suppose that's one way of lookin at it." Duncan says not really convinced, "Ye seem te like travellin a lonely road. I mean, I get that yer gonna outlive...probably all of us, but still, when it comes down to it the only thing you have when yer older is the memories ye forge. That's what I think anyway. Make good memories and protect those that are gonna give ye those good memories, by any means necessary."

Duncan looks around, "Iduuno - have ye ever had someone te call a friend? Someone ye can trust wholeheartedly? It's a good feelin'. Not sayin that it's one of us - just....I dunno, be open enough te let someone in when they do arrive. It might not make ye more powerful, but it gives ye a idfferent type of strength, if that makes any sense."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 25, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Ow?" she shakes her head, "That was gross..." she looks towards the mound of dirt, "We almost had it too..." she huffs, adrenaline starting to wear off, feeling a little worse for wear, and giving a sheepish laugh.  Glancing around for any sign of the cat.
> 
> Perception
> Roll(1d20)+14:
> ...


No sign of the cat, there are a half dozen or so other "pods" hanging in the web in the general area where Kathy is currently clinging.  It might not be a bad guess that the cat met a similar fate.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks around despite not knowing how the hell he just got here.
> ((details etc etc))
> He can't hear anything at all for some reason, his face feels like it  has been slapped, he feels like he's run something fierce and Makenna  appears to be enraged about something.
> He walks over to her and attempts to give her a surprise kiss.


((He can see where he is  ))

Makenna looks at the pile of dirt and about the rest of the area with a sense of intense focus.  Ulysesn sneaks up to give her a kiss to find, to their mutual surprise, she's burning hot, (literally, *-1hp*, to your lips).

She jumps back surprised, bits of fire still running up and down her.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 25, 2014)

"Damn thing is gone for the moment."  Kaylee looks around to find Brox then toward Yuki.  "You okay Yuki?  Not hurt too bad?"  She bites her bottom lip for a moment.  "We should figure out what is in those other pods and get Kathy down."  She will have the trees help in getting everything to the ground as safely as possible.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 25, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Well I suppose that's one way of lookin at it." Duncan says not really convinced, "Ye seem te like travellin a lonely road. I mean, I get that yer gonna outlive...probably all of us, but still, when it comes down to it the only thing you have when yer older is the memories ye forge. That's what I think anyway. Make good memories and protect those that are gonna give ye those good memories, by any means necessary."
> 
> Duncan looks around, "Iduuno - have ye ever had someone te call a friend? Someone ye can trust wholeheartedly? It's a good feelin'. Not sayin that it's one of us - just....I dunno, be open enough te let someone in when they do arrive. It might not make ye more powerful, but it gives ye a idfferent type of strength, if that makes any sense."



Drell glances up at Duncan, his face a mix of condescension and amusement. 

"I am not foreign to the concept of friendship," if that's what you're asking. "I had several friends as a child...as much as a child can have friends the way you seem to be defining them. I spent a hundred years amongst my academic equals and there I found...people I could endure to be around, if not friends. I am not some kind of emotionless construct. I simply don't feel the need to express my emotions to everyone around me at all times."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((He can see where he is  ))
> 
> Makenna looks at the pile of dirt and about the rest of the area with a sense of intense focus.  Ulysesn sneaks up to give her a kiss to find, to their mutual surprise, she's burning hot, (literally, *-1hp*, to your lips).
> 
> She jumps back surprised, bits of fire still running up and down her.


((to a +6 resist to fire damage, man she's hot ))
Ulysesn just rubs his lips a bit and smiles then continues to look around the area with a confused look on his face.
The words if read on his slightly singed lips would be "What happened?" if read properly or guessed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 25, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "Damn thing is gone for the moment."  Kaylee looks around to find Brox then toward Yuki.  "You okay Yuki?  Not hurt too bad?"  She bites her bottom lip for a moment.  "We should figure out what is in those other pods and get Kathy down."  She will have the trees help in getting everything to the ground as safely as possible.



((Heh, I totally forgot about Brox, sorry  ))

The trees are able to remove the pods and bring everything down safely just as the spell that animates them expire.

((I'm going to be sleeping soon so dumping this.))

Opening the cocoons reveals the still forms of the tiny Nissa, Fluffykins the cat, and various other bodies in different states of decay.

Many of the long-dead bodies have various equipment and valuables on them ((I'll go ahead and list them, you'll technically have to get them appraised/identified which I'd assume you'd do at camp.))


*Spoiler*: _What's "treasure" mean again?_ 




All items are in market price, meaning they'll typically sell for half the listed price.  The gems will typically sell for their appraised price below.

Coins    452 pp, 2090 gp, 790 sp, 4800 cp
Gems    

    Agate (12 gp)
    Freshwater Pearl (12 gp)
    Malachite (13 gp)
    Rock Quartz (8 gp)
    Sard (50 gp)
    Sardonyx (60 gp)

Total value = 155 gp
Masterwork Items    

    Masterwork Rapier (320 gp)

Total value = 320 gp
Magic Items    

    Bolas (+1 weapon, Ki Focus) (sheds light) (8305 gp)
    Breastplate (+1 armor) (1350 gp)
    Caster's Shield (3153 gp)
    Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 shield) (4157 gp)
    Oil of Arcane Mark (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Cure Light Wounds (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Reduce Person (cr, 25 gp)
    Shortsword (+1 weapon) (2310 gp)
    Wand of Detect Poison (cr, 375 gp)
    Wand of Inflict Light Wounds (cr, 750 gp)
    Warhammer (+1 weapon, Throwing) (8312 gp)


----------



## Vergil (Mar 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell glances up at Duncan, his face a mix of condescension and amusement.
> 
> "I am not foreign to the concept of friendship," if that's what you're asking. "I had several friends as a child...as much as a child can have friends the way you seem to be defining them. I spent a hundred years amongst my academic equals and there I found...people I could endure to be around, if not friends. I am not some kind of emotionless construct. I simply don't feel the need to express my emotions to everyone around me at all times."



"Not some kind of emotionless construct? No that's true - ye have emotions, just none of them ever seem te be anythin but utter dislike for the group." Duncan sighs, "I mean I see that yer only around us because ye want te get stronger - I can respect that, but ye know, whilst ye ARE with us, maybe try te have a little fun? I mean all that power...what are ye gonna do with it if yer not gonna protect those ye care about?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 25, 2014)

She chuckles at Kaylee, “What I want to tell you, is that I'm pine.  But that would be all bark.”  she looks up at the cocoons as they go down.  “But I can move, and talk, so I'm okay.” she looks down at her feet, in thought for a moment.  Then looking at the bodies in the cocoons.  

((She'll pick up the Bolas and her share of coins btw.  and likely be loaded up with most of the other stuff.  Because she's a pack mule.))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 25, 2014)

Kaylee laughed at Yuki and shakes her head until she spots the pods coming down.  "Nissa!  Fluffykins!"  Kaylee races over to them and checks them for life.  "Tassy do something please..."  Tears fill her eyes and she looks toward the other bodies to see if there is life.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
7,+19
Total:26

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
17,+21
Total:38


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 25, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Not some kind of emotionless construct? No that's true - ye have emotions, just none of them ever seem te be anythin but utter dislike for the group." Duncan sighs, "I mean I see that yer only around us because ye want te get stronger - I can respect that, but ye know, whilst ye ARE with us, maybe try te have a little fun? I mean all that power...what are ye gonna do with it if yer not gonna protect those ye care about?"



"I imagine I will do whatever I wish to do with my power," Drell says. "What use is it otherwise? The weak bend to the will of the strong. They do so in the forest, in the city, even in the realm of dreams. The only way to truly be happy is to make sure that you are not the one bending."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 25, 2014)

((Going to sleep now.))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((to a +6 resist to fire damage, man she's hot ))
> Ulysesn just rubs his lips a bit and smiles then continues to look around the area with a confused look on his face.
> The words if read on his slightly singed lips would be "What happened?" if read properly or guessed.



((I'm pretty sure the silence was done on the web, either way it's going to expire in a few seconds))

Makenna recovers from her surprise to look at Ulysesn with a look of relief.  "You ran off, on our wedding night.  To be with some monstrous spider, well, not spider thing!"  Her voice has a tiny hints of anger and concern but mostly vast relief.

She looks down noticing the flickering flames for the first time and jumps back.  Apparently taking notice of her attentions they rush about her more rapidly.  After a moment they collect in her left hand which she holds up somewhat unsteadily, the focused flame shines light brightly adding to Makenna's own radiant aura.

((The effect is 'produce flame' which I'm sure everyone with spellcraft will pass))

((And I had already forgotten about the fire resistance  ))

((But as an old-school DM I never admit fault so yes, she did 7 fire damage.  Or her fire damage bypasses 'resistance'.  She doesn't know, you'll have to experiment if you want to find out))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 25, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Kaylee laughed at Yuki and shakes her head until she spots the pods coming down.  "Nissa!  Fluffykins!"  Kaylee races over to them and checks them for life.  "Tassy do something please..."  Tears fill her eyes and she looks toward the other bodies to see if there is life.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> A look of surprise goes over Ulysesn, he  remembers what he was doing now and there are webs everywhere, meaning  spiders.
> Ulysesn goes over to check Nissa quickly
> Heal check: 1d20+14: 24 [1d20=10]
> If he sees any signs of life he'll do his best to heal her.



To Kaylee's relief she sees the barest signs of breathing from both of their forms.  Carefully inspecting them finds shards of nail coated in some nefarious substance buried in them.

Ulysesn's able to remove the nails, the paralysis should wear off on it's own shortly.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "I imagine I will do whatever I wish to do with my power," Drell says. "What use is it otherwise? The weak bend to the will of the strong. They do so in the forest, in the city, even in the realm of dreams. The only way to truly be happy is to make sure that you are not the one bending."



"Ah so ye just don't want te be beaten eh? Security in power. I'm kinda the same way. One of the monks told me, in the dream realm, that ye have te rely on others to be truly powerful....or somethin like that - I can learn facts and spells, but wisdom just passes over me head - anyway I got te thinking about it. I don't think it's possible te be at a level where ye are all powerful. There's always going te be somethin that's stronger than ye, cos it's not like a ladder that ye climb."

"More like a game of rock, paper, scissors. Ye can be a god but there's always going te be somethin that can topple ye, which is why ye have te have allies te cover yer weaknesses. Of course it has te be people ye like - people who are willin te cover yer weaknesses when ye need it."

"I will, out of debt, even though it's clear that we perhaps don't get on all that well." Duncan shrugs, "Maybe one day we can share some beer and have a laugh. Or...I dunno stand on top of a mountain and laugh maniacally....I'd still have te be drunk though."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Opening the cocoons reveals the still forms of the tiny Nissa, Fluffykins the cat, and various other bodies in different states of decay.


A look of surprise goes over Ulysesn, he remembers what he was doing now and there are webs everywhere, meaning spiders.
Ulysesn goes over to check Nissa quickly
Heal check: 1d20+14: 24 [1d20=10]
If he sees any signs of life he'll do his best to heal her.

((Ulysesn picks the shortsword btw))





EvilMoogle said:


> To Kaylee's relief she sees the barest signs of breathing from both of their forms.  Carefully inspecting them finds shards of nail coated in some nefarious substance buried in them.
> 
> Ulysesn's able to remove the nails, the paralysis should wear off on it's own shortly.


Ulysesn casts delay poison on Makenna


EvilMoogle said:


> ((Going to sleep now.))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Sorry, I wasn't expecting it either. Tassara, mind healing them? I'm slightly hurt as well, that wasp sting didn't go away on it's own."
Ulysesn gets up and walks over to Makenna
"You're learning more control, seems you have a natural knack for fire magic. You're inner beauty shines even brighter than your outer beauty... Do you want to continue that conversation once we get back to camp?"

((lets assume we pick up all the things okay? Yuki gets to be the mule on what we don't pick up after all))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 25, 2014)

Very gently Kaylee puts Fluffykins on the back of Brox, who had just shuffled over then carefully picks up Nissa.  "After you do your healing Tassy I think that we will head towards camp.  If the rest of you want to gather up the things and bring it..."  She isn't giving orders but she is clearly worried over the little brownie and her cat.  She wants them safe and warm by a fire.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 25, 2014)

Yuki grabs one of the emptied cocoons, and sets whatever people aren't grabbing into it.  She will sling the excess threads over her shoulder and use it as a makeshift sled for the loot.  "Alright, let's start heading off, before that thing comes back."  She nods at Kaylee.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2014)

((Sorry, had to run))

Kathy climbs down the web and growls at the place where the spider dissapeared. 

Tassara will heal them with Channel Positive Energy as they walk back and bring the rest of the stuff they found.

3d10 → [7,7,6] = (20)
3d10 → [1,4,8] = (13)
3d10 → [1,10,8] = (19)

"Yuki, you scared me" she says sighing "I'm glad you are ok... but please, if there's nothing else, let me in front. I can protect you while I heal you... yes?"

"Kaylee? You ok?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 25, 2014)

Hayao listens idly to Drell and Duncan's conversation, using his time to scrawl what he now needed to report of his progress to the Order since his last sending. It was a simple note that he wrote out with his charcoal stylus, but still had to be done; protocol and all that. He then looks up as he finished and set the report aside, turning to Duncan.

"What do you see in Kaylee, besides physical beauty? Doesn't her naivety irritate someone like you who seems to boast such...comfort in things having to do with interpersonal relations?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 25, 2014)

"Kaylee is...well she's one of a kind. Never met anyone like her." Duncan says dreamy eyed, "I'm used te girls gettin drunk, bein a bit rowdy or what not - either that or they are on the opposite end of the scale, just good girls; like Makenna or Tassy, just too innocent - they care too much about what someone else thinks. Be it society, or God or...whatever."

"Rare that ye find one who got beauty, brains and a mind set that is similar te yours and who is a free spirit. Someone that'll keep ye guessin.. I argue a lot with the group - but I rarely do with her. And if we have a disagreement it's a discussion. I dunno, she calms me down."

"Honestly I couldn't pinpoint one thing. Her innocence is refreshin' and she's open minded te new things. Not afraid te try it out - not afraid te fall. I like that- - and like I said It's rare that ye find all that."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 25, 2014)

_"Wandering through fall / lost in the dead of winter / rains fall as we wake."_

He does, at the very least, quite clearly understand him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 25, 2014)

The group heads back to camp and reunites with the others.

Shortly after they arrive Nissa and her cat wake up, groggily looking around.  Seeing Kaylee and Ulysesn she does a bit of a double-take, "wha- where am I?  How did I get here?"  The cat meows a few times, "I did?  What?  Oh so you?  Okay."  She turns to the group, "Fluffykins says he brought you to rescue me.  Apparently I'm in your debt again."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Sorry, I wasn't expecting it either. Tassara, mind healing them? I'm slightly hurt as well, that wasp sting didn't go away on it's own."
> Ulysesn gets up and walks over to Makenna
> "You're learning more control, seems you have a natural knack for fire magic. You're inner beauty shines even brighter than your outer beauty... Do you want to continue that conversation once we get back to camp?"
> 
> ((lets assume we pick up all the things okay? Yuki gets to be the mule on what we don't pick up after all))





EvilMoogle said:


> The group heads back to camp and reunites with the others.
> 
> Shortly after they arrive Nissa and her cat wake up, groggily looking around.  Seeing Kaylee and Ulysesn she does a bit of a double-take, "wha- where am I?  How did I get here?"  The cat meows a few times, "I did?  What?  Oh so you?  Okay."  She turns to the group, "Fluffykins says he brought you to rescue me.  Apparently I'm in your debt again."


Ulysesn frowns
"What was the mission assigned to you?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 25, 2014)

((Makenna's game but she's too polite to interrupt you while you're talking with other women  ))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn frowns
> "What was the mission assigned to you?"



"I was sent to investigate a giant spider infestation.   Deal with them if appropriate. "  She looks around a moment before continuing, "somewhere around here I think. I was looking for signs of the nests when something grabbed me, then."  She pauses confused,  "then I don't know.  Next thing I remember I'm waking up here."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "I was sent to investigate a giant spider infestation.   Deal with them if appropriate. "  She looks around a moment before continuing, "somewhere around here I think. I was looking for signs of the nests when something grabbed me, then."  She pauses confused,  "then I don't know.  Next thing I remember I'm waking up here."



"You're kidding right? That's not a fair mission to anyone alone. Nissa that's practically a suicide mission, why would you accept?"
((best start appraising those items))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You're kidding right? That's not a fair mission to anyone alone. Nissa that's practically a suicide mission, why would you accept?"



Nissa sniffs, "the knights do scouting patrols all the time.  It just means I still need to be better.  I'll have to tell them my failure, the village needs to be on alert."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Nissa sniffs, "the knights do scouting patrols all the time.  It just means I still need to be better.  I'll have to tell them my failure, the village needs to be on alert."



"... Guys what would you say the chances are that the thing is going over to the pixie village right now are?"
Ulysesn looks at the party


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 25, 2014)

"No mere spider is a threat to the village,"  Nissa picks herself up and dusts herself off.  "The knights will defend them.  They just need to be warned to expect them and told I failed in my mission. "


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2014)

"We hit it pretty hard. Unless it has some sort of healing ability I don't think it will come back soon. Hopefully"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 25, 2014)

Duncan ses the battle weary group and immediately runs to Kaylee,

"Oi - what...what happened? What's this about spiders? Why does Kaylee look so exhausted? Shit, all ye were doin was followin a cat!"

He looks at the makeshift sled - "Is that a ....wow....that'd have te be one big spider that made that."


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2014)

"What is this about spiders?" Ricket sees the party return. "And is this the pixie you rescued from the exploding tent?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 25, 2014)

Yuki just drops the cocoon, and sits on the ground next to Hayao, "I sure hope not.  That thing was a pain as it was." She sighs, "I don't even know if it could be called a spider.  Looked like a spider, mixed with a corpse, and it smelled like it too.  And it was HUGE!" she shakes her head, stretching her arms out.  "It was way up in the trees.  And it had the guys.  We couldn't even get to it for a while." she explains, obviously exhausted herself, but trying not to show it.  She smiles at Tassara, "Thanks for the healing too Tassy."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 25, 2014)

Getting back to the camp was a relief to the druid.  She hadn't realized how much help the ability she learned from the monk had become.  Stumbling slightly she bumps into Duncan.  "Need to use a bit more than I thought.  Not hurt though still recovering."  Giving the man a shaky smile she sits at her bedroll.  "Nissa I don't think being with those pixies is the best thing for you.  We got rid of that..."  Kaylee was at a loss for words on what that creature had been.  "That thing.  We could really use your help though.  Why don't you travel with us for a while?  At least rest for the night.  You and fluffykins have been through a lot."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2014)

"It even grabbed Kathy, but we managed to take her out. There were plenty of other victims, but they were already gone... The thing was making music out of its web and tried to enchantment us to pick us up to the cocoons. Yuki was a little reckless but very brave."

"She's Nissa." Tassara explains to Ricket. "I believe she told the others about the pixies. I didn't know what was happening until they brought their little bodies to me for healing"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan ses the battle weary group and immediately runs to Kaylee,
> 
> "Oi - what...what happened? What's this about spiders? Why does Kaylee look so exhausted? Shit, all ye were doin was followin a cat!"
> 
> He looks at the makeshift sled - "Is that a ....wow....that'd have te be one big spider that made that."



"Just following a cat? This is the wilderness Duncan.  Does anyone mind appraising all of these new items?"


Muk said:


> "What is this about spiders?" Ricket sees the party return. "And is this the pixie you rescued from the exploding tent?"



"Brownie."


WorkingMoogle said:


> "No mere spider is a threat to the village,"  Nissa picks herself up and dusts herself off.  "The knights will defend them.  They just need to be warned to expect them and told I failed in my mission. "


"Are you resting?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2014)

"You SHOULD rest" Tassara nods to the little brownie and her mount. 

"So... who can appraise these things? I can help with detect magic but, you know, I'm not as good on spellcraft and arcana as others" she asks the party "Drell? Would you mind?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 25, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Getting back to the camp was a relief to the druid.  She hadn't realized how much help the ability she learned from the monk had become.  Stumbling slightly she bumps into Duncan.  "Need to use a bit more than I thought.  Not hurt though still recovering."  Giving the man a shaky smile she sits at her bedroll.  "Nissa I don't think being with those pixies is the best thing for you.  We got rid of that..."  Kaylee was at a loss for words on what that creature had been.  "That thing.  We could really use your help though.  Why don't you travel with us for a while?  At least rest for the night.  You and fluffykins have been through a lot."


Nissa shakes her little head, "I'm going to be a knight, if I can ever stop messing up that is.  You guys are fun and nice and helpful and everything but I can't just abandon the others.  It's a knights duty!"




Muk said:


> "What is this about spiders?" Ricket sees the party return. "And is this the pixie you rescued from the exploding tent?"


"Brownie.  Pixies have wings and are smaller."  She explains politely though there's a hint of explaining-things-a-child-should-know in her voice.  "it would be easier if I was a pixie.  Nobody tells pixies they can't be knights."




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Are you resting?"



She looks around briefly at her tired rescuers, "I can probably stay and keep watch.  I don't need much sleep it really is the least I can do.  But in the morning I have to return."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> She looks around briefly at her tired rescuers, "I can probably stay and keep watch.  I don't need much sleep it really is the least I can do.  But in the morning I have to return."



Ulysesn walks over next to Makenna than plops onto the ground exhausted.
"Thank the gods."
His exhaustion is rather apparent, it's been a long day.
He looks up at Makenna
"Lets finish that talk, I never got a reply."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2014)

"I understand it is your dream" Tassara nods to the brownie.

"Then... what about going out with a partner? It is dangerous to go out alone. Not that Fluffykins isn't great company, mind you."

edit: While they talk, Tassara will help identify the items.

1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19)
1d20+3 → [19,3] = (22)
1d20+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d20+3 → [4,3] = (7)
1d20+3 → [8,3] = (11)

"Oh, OH! I know what this is!" she calls out quite excited showing the item. With the rest of the weapons there's just a mostly puzzled expression. She then lets Drell and the others to check the rest.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn walks over next to Makenna than plops onto the ground exhausted.
> "Thank the gods."
> His exhaustion is rather apparent, it's been a long day.
> He looks up at Makenna
> "Lets finish that talk, I never got a reply."


((Can you link the convo?  Hunting on the phone is painful))



soulnova said:


> "I understand it is your dream" Tassara nods to the brownie.
> 
> "Then... what about going out with a partner? It is dangerous to go out alone. Not that Fluffykins isn't great company, mind you."
> 
> ...



Nissa looks at Tassara sadly, "normally recruits have a squad.   But I can't fly and I'm too big to ride a butterfly so I'd slow down other squads.  It makes things so much harder for the knights, they have to specially pick my training missions and I always seem to mess them up."  She kicks at the ground then puffs up her chest, "I'm not giving up though!  Fluffykins is always there for me!"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 25, 2014)

"The missions seem harder than they should be Nissa.  I mean how could they have sent you out alone after that thing?"  Kaylee shivers thinking about the monster and pulls her animals closer.  "You could earn your knighthood with us."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((Can you link the convo?  Hunting on the phone is painful))





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "My Family is... Well my mother is an elf and my father is a human. Father is a Noble of fairly high rank, but truth is I don't know that much about them. The servants were more of a family than my father.
> 
> Mother did sneak in from time to time to tell stories of elves in the forests even when she wasn't supposed to. They are hazy now though. All things considered she was extremely kind, but I rarely saw her.
> 
> ...


((Here...............))


Kuno said:


> "The missions seem harder than they should be Nissa.  I mean how could they have sent you out alone after that thing?"  Kaylee shivers thinking about the monster and pulls her animals closer.  "You could earn your knighthood with us."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 25, 2014)

"It might be an Idea." she yawns, "I mean, I don't know much about what happened before, but these guys get into some great adventures.  Probably enough for bragging rights with the pixies at least.  Knighthood would be pretty likely."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 25, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki just drops the cocoon, and sits on the ground next to Hayao, "I sure hope not.  That thing was a pain as it was." She sighs, "I don't even know if it could be called a spider.  Looked like a spider, mixed with a corpse, and it smelled like it too.  And it was HUGE!" she shakes her head, stretching her arms out.  "It was way up in the trees.  And it had the guys.  We couldn't even get to it for a while." she explains, obviously exhausted herself, but trying not to show it.  She smiles at Tassara, "Thanks for the healing too Tassy."



After quietly beckoning the monk closer, Hayao idly picks a few stray leaves from Yuki's hair and about her shoulders and back from her scuffle in the branches that resulted in being caught by a tree. He's silent, and pays due respect to each of them as they come to explain whatever it is they'd encountered, unsure what to make of it. He doesn't seem inclined to rush after the creature at the moment, however, though the spark he gets in his gaze is telling.

"It's very possible the pixies did not know how big a threat the creature was," he points out. "Or else they probably would have brought arms to bear in order to kill it. They are whimsical, not cowards."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 25, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "The missions seem harder than they should be Nissa.  I mean how could they have sent you out alone after that thing?"  Kaylee shivers thinking about the monster and pulls her animals closer.  "You could earn your knighthood with us."


"You guys are a lot of fun, I mean who knew humans threw citywide naked drunken parties?"  She beams at Kaylee a minute.  "I could ask the knights but I don't know what they'd say.  They're pretty picky about training, they spend a lot of time with my missions."


Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((Here...............))



Makenna settles down to rest, "sounds like you father could be awful.  I was lucky to have Papa.  He might not have been the best equipped parent but he always cared."


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2014)

"Well you've got motivation and seem to have the dedication, if knighthood is still your goal, maybe becoming a paladin or champion is really what you want," Ricket looks at the energetic brownie.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2014)

"In any case... You should warn the others first about the level of danger this creature poses. Let them know it is quite troublesome. It had reach attacks, it bit, it can burrow and climb, spits webs, and it enchants people with sound... and it looks _quite_ gross" Tassara suggests Nissa. "If you wish to come with us, I wouldn't be against it. It might also be dangerous, but you can count on each other"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 25, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Well you've got motivation and seem to have the dedication, if knighthood is still your goal, maybe becoming a paladin or champion is really what you want," Ricket looks at the energetic brownie.


"Paladin?"  The little brownie beams.  "Do you think?  I don't know if I've ever heard of a fairy paladin.  Most of us don't have the temperament. "



soulnova said:


> "In any case... You should warn the others first about the level of danger this creature poses. Let them know it is quite troublesome. It had reach attacks, it bit, it can burrow and climb, spits webs, and it enchants people with sound... and it looks _quite_ gross" Tassara suggests Nissa. "If you wish to come with us, I wouldn't be against it. It might also be dangerous, but you can count on each other"



"I'll head back in the morning.  I can keep watch for you all tonight so you can rest."  She begins chanting a "keep watch" spell touching herself and her cat.  " Fluffykins will help!"


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2014)

"Though I don't know you, I've got an eye for these sort of things. You've got the heart and dedication of a paladin in the making. Fluffykins already your trusty partner, all you now need is some faith, a few guiding principles and you are ready to walk the thorn road that is the paladin," Ricket says with encouraging words.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 25, 2014)

"He brings a good point Nissa."  Kaylee thinks for a moment and looks toward the others.  "I will wait here for you.  Tell them you will be traveling with us and Pareia for a while.  That we will help with your training that way when you get back you show them how strong you are and that you are more than capable of becoming one of their knights."  She chuckles slightly and stretches out.  "Besides we might be able to find something to help you fly."

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+19:
17,+19
Total:36


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2014)

"What God do you follow Nissa? Some Gods have Paladins, others don't. You should check with your local priests if you have any, they might help you to get in touch with your God"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 25, 2014)

"I bet you could even become a druid!"  Kaylee sits up thinking and looks toward Tassy.  "I wouldn't mind training you and I am sure Tassy would be more than willing!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 25, 2014)

Relaxing as the samurai picked the leaves off of her, she listens into the conversation, her eyelids getting heavy and dozes off against the elf.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2014)

Tassara chuckles. "Hehee, yes, we could train her. But druid and knight are certainly different... hhmm." Tassara thinks deeply about this. 

"I guess it is time to sleep but... hey Kaylee... Do you want to talk about love and marriage then? I believed you wanted to clear some things up. We can talk privately before heading off to rest"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 25, 2014)

"I...uh...yes I guess so..."  Kaylee will talk over and sit next to Tassara.  "Yuki said that love and stuff can really hurt in ways I didn't really understand.  I saw with Makenna that it really can.  I just don't get it.  I mean Duncan..."  She shrugs and looks at the cleric confused.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 25, 2014)

Nissa wilts slightly under the sudden attention, "I just want to be a knight,  wield lance and magic to fend off the bad guys."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 25, 2014)

"Just follow whatever path calls to you. You can't spend your entire life following in the footfalls of someone else. The echoes of their lives aren't the sound of your life."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Makenna settles down to rest, "sounds like you father could be awful.  I was lucky to have Papa.  He might not have been the best equipped parent but he always cared."



"Like I said it's been a while he could be dead."
Ulysesn looks at Makenna's face
"Do you want to talk about what happened in the forest?"


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2014)

"All roads lead to Rome, as the saying goes. The path to your knighthood are yours for the choosing, some are long others are short but hard to climb. I am sure I am able to train you in wielding a lance and throwing magic at bad guys. We even have a grand wizard here, he is surely able to teach you a thing or two about magics," Ricket points to Drell for magics.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "I...uh...yes I guess so..."  Kaylee will talk over and sit next to Tassara.  "Yuki said that love and stuff can really hurt in ways I didn't really understand.  I saw with Makenna that it really can.  I just don't get it.  I mean Duncan..."  She shrugs and looks at the cleric confused.




(( Alright here we go ))



Tassara nods and sits besides Kaylee on a quiet area to talk. "Yes. Romantic love for another person can hurt if they don't love you back."


"Well, I guess you would have figured it by now, but there are many kinds of love. Love for your friends, love for nature, love for your family, love for your partner..." she points in the general direction of Hayao/Yuki and Uly/Makenna. 

"Some people confuse physical attraction for love in a relantionship. While desire for the other one is expected, a marriage requires much more than that."

"Love is a formidable force. It is invisible - it cannot be seen or measured, yet it is powerful enough to transform you. Being deeply loved by someone gives you strength, while loving someone deeply gives you courage to protect them. It is truly a warm emotion that makes you feel life is a better and brighter place when you are close to that special person"

"I do believe Duncan feels that. He feels his world is better with you around..."

"There are many views of what marriage should be. For me and for the followers of The Coddler, Marriage is a wonderful agreement between two people who have decided that they bring out the best on each other. They have a need for each other company and closeness. Life is a long journey with many roads and by marrying, you have made clear you wish to walk on the same path together, work for both of your happiness, dreams and well being... perhaps even have children and form a family"

"Ideally, they will follow that road until the end of their lives, but sometimes roads diverge, dreams change, and that might be sad to part but is fine."

"The knife and the cutting that Uly and Makenna did... if they had asked me first I wouldn't have encouraged that. It is a form of marriage, a blood oath, a promise to be forever faithful to each other and stay together. They did it on their own accord so I have no say on the matter but simply to wish them happiness and joy."

"Love is wonderfully free and unbound. You cannot tame it or control it, like the wildest fire you ever seen. It can burn and burn to no end, consuming everything with that wonderful feeling... but sometimes, with time or actions, it can be quenched. It is natural. But then if you already made such an oath... then what?" she shakes her head. "With luck, even if one stops loving the other, they can still work together well enough. The problem would be if their dreams changes and they drift apart, or if the coals of love rekindle for someone else while you have such vow"

"Under the tradition of The Coddler, we should be free to pursue happiness... if there's no love left, if your dreams have changed and now are incompatible, then the best for both sides if to simply call it off. One should not be forced to stay with someone you don't love, for you will turn bitter and your dreams may die. You cannot force love. "

"That's why it might hurt, because sometimes, you love someone but they don't love you that way, or when one stops loving but the other still has deep feelings and is sad to see it end"

"Going back to Duncan..." she glances back. "He does have feelings for you. He's willing to protect you and die trying. That is the truth. He believes on loyalty to the end of days for the person he loves."

"I don't know if you feel the same way as him. You might as well try things if you are willing, but if you are not sure, if you are discovering a new feeling, I would wait before doing anything more drastic like that oath."

"Because..."

There's something else she wants to say. She looks worried and sad.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Like I said it's been a while he could be dead."
> Ulysesn looks at Makenna's face
> "Do you want to talk about what happened in the forest?"



Makenna shifts uncomfortably,  "I don't know.  I just wanted to be able to do something to help.   It was doing something to you, Yuki was fighting all alone, all I could do was stand there angrily. "



Muk said:


> "All roads lead to Rome, as the saying goes. The path to your knighthood are yours for the choosing, some are long others are short but hard to climb. I am sure I am able to train you in wielding a lance and throwing magic at bad guys. We even have a grand wizard here, he is surely able to teach you a thing or two about magics," Ricket points to Drell for magics.



Nissa gestures in the air and summons a dancing ball of light giggling, "oh I already know basics.  Apparently I have a talent for magic.  I just need practice applying it."

((She casts spells as a wizard if anyone is interested))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Makenna shifts uncomfortably,  "I don't know.  I just wanted to be able to do something to help.   It was doing something to you, Yuki was fighting all alone, all I could do was stand there angrily. "


Ulysesn hugs Makenna
"That feeling of wanting to do something when you can't. 
I don't want you to ever feel that, I'm sorry."
Ulysesn lets go
"Lets try it again, lets see if you can summon your inner fire, your will."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn hugs Makenna
> "That feeling of wanting to do something when you can't.
> I don't want you to ever feel that, I'm sorry."
> Ulysesn lets go
> "Lets try it again, lets see if you can summon your inner fire, your will."



She holds out her hand and focuses on it a moment but nothing happens.  She shakes her head,  "I don't know how I did it before but I don't feel the same. "


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 25, 2014)

Drell watches as Nissa conjures a ball of light, a multitude of emotions flickering across his face before it finally settles on something akin to acceptance. He sighs and closes his journal, approaching the pile of treasure and sitting cross legged in front of it. 

He'll cast Detect Magic and take 10 on his appraise checks, writing down what they have and the value of it as he goes. 
10+18=28

"I suggest we begin a party bank," he says as he appraises. "For now, take any item that you find useful, and I can deduct it from the amount owed to you. Once we reach town, we can liquidate the gems and other items we have no use for, and people can take portions of their share out of the bank if needed." He jots a quick note down in his journal. "I suppose we should look into extra dimensional storage space."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> She holds out her hand and focuses on it a moment but nothing happens.  She shakes her head,  "I don't know how I did it before but I don't feel the same. "



"Well, you looked angry and you were slightly on fire. But when it happened I surprised you, the flames were not that noticeable to you right?"
Ulysesn lays his head down on Makenna's lap and continues looking at her face and speaking
"Well, rushing something like that isn't good, but some amount of effort helps controls it."
Ulysesn sounds tired his eyes are starting to close despite talking
"Makenna... where is...th... plac... zzz."
He falls asleep 
(( ready to move on))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 25, 2014)

Sitting next to the cleric, Kaylee listens carefully but watches Duncan.  "Oh..."  She mutters softly pulling her legs up, she wraps her arms around her legs and rests her chin on her knees.  "Because?"  She urges Tassara to keep going.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2014)

((Sorry, had lunch)) 

Tassara continues...

"Well... as I said, the Silver Mist Church try to keep things more lax regarding the agreement of Marriage. People make mistakes and it is good to learn from them. People sometimes fall in love of one side of a person and then are surprised when they get to know the rest... making them change their mind.  There's nothing wrong on loving someone and get to know him or her before taken the next step. Marriage is an important decision you both make but specially if you do an Oath like they did. They made an oath in the eyes of a God. You _Do Not_ brake those vows..." 

"For example, the devil we found at the temple in fact worked to convince people to break those vows... sacred vows, so she could steal their souls to torment in Hell" she looks sad, her eyes glistening, her lower lip trembling. 

"I really don't believe people should suffer such fate because they made a mistake.  They should be free to love whoever their hearts tells them, and if you are willing, to forgive them and seek repentance"

"Devils like her tempt and make a mockery out of love. She arouses desire... and as I told you before, people confuse desire and physical attraction with love. She makes them think she loves them more than their spouse and... blinded by this new 'love' , they agree to have sex with her, sealing their fate"

"Do you understand now why I wished to keep her there at the temple?"  she holds Kaylee's hands and looks directly at her eyes, worry filling her face. 

"It is not only because she was a devil. It was because... I wished to protect them. I wanted to protect couples like Makenna and Ulysesn. A single mistake with that devil would mean eternal damnation and suffering. The souls of the damned will eventually spawn other devils like her, allowing for that abominable cycle to continue..."


"I'm sorry... There wasn't time to explain any of this to you at the temple. I wasn't able to convince you and Yuki in time not to open the door, at least for a while until we found a workaround. I really wish to fix this. I wish to eventually find her and stop her." she keeps holding Kaylee's hand with a hopeful look. 


"...Would you help me?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 25, 2014)

It was almost a dizzy feeling that Kaylee got after listening to everything Tassara had said.  There was lots of information and somethings seemed to start coming back to her but she couldn't be sure, not with the voices whispering in her ears again.  Then she was asked to help Tassy.  Normally a creature like Blackrose wouldn't bother her.  If the person truly believed in the bonds they had with another they shouldn't be tempted but one thing that Tassara was a dear friend and Kaylee would never say no to friend.  

"Of course Tassara.  I will always help you in your endeavors.  Including setting up the orphanage."  She smiled trying to easy the seriousiness of their conversation.  "Of course it doesn't mean I won't try and get you to help the orphans of the wilds also."  She glanced at Nissa then gave Tassara a hug.  "Thanks Tassy.  I'm glad I can count on and trust you."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2014)

Tassara hugs her back. "Thank you. And I'm sorry if I talked too much. Sometimes I get carried away" she chuckles.

"We should go to sleep then. Regain more of your strength. I also need to cast that spell on Makenna again. She's having bad dreams..."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 25, 2014)

"You said what I needed to hear."  Kaylee stands then scowls toward Makenna.  "Of course, yet I wonder if there is anything else we can do for her.  Maybe we can talk to Drell..."  Kaylee's voice trailed off and she shrugged.  "We will do it in the morning."  Exhaustion was written clearly on her face.  "Thank you again."  She will then wander back to her bed roll and curl up to sleep.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2014)

Tassara casts Pleasant Dreams on Makenna before going to sleep.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 25, 2014)

The group settles down for a good nights rest after their day full of adventures with the little knight patrolling the campsite.  For a few hours all is quiet and peaceful.  Then poor Nissa gets bored.

Not wanting to wake the others she starts exploring the camp the camp quietly.  She pauses by the fire to rest for a moment and notices a bit of stone stuck in the ground by the fire, poking at it with her spear she exposes a bit of arcane writing on it.  Curious she pries on it with her spear hoping to dislodge the rock to read it when it cracks.

Immediately voices echo from the Northeast, hundreds of them singing in unison:











The song echos through the the campsite, easily enough to wake even the soundest sleeper.  The singing gets steadily louder and quickly the source comes into view to the northeast.

Floating severed heads, dozens, perhaps hundreds of them.  Swarming towards the party.

Singing.

Initiatives and go ahead and give me 10 rounds of actions (I don't think it will take that long and of course I'll stop if the situation changes dramatically but might as well get this done in 1).

(Int or knowledge religion DC 10 will identify these as the least sort of undead "Beheaded.")


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 25, 2014)

(/Edit: If you have combat reflexes please remind me.  You'll get your money's worth in this battle!)


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2014)

The singing wakes Tassara and stands up looking around.

*[SIZE=+1]Sister Tassara of the Silver Mist[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Human Cleric/Druid, *Level* 6, *Init* +4, *HP* 139/139, *Speed* 20
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 27, *Fort* +10, *Ref* +2, *Will* +16, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*  Halberd * +8 (1d10+3+8, x3)
*  Dagger * +8 (1d4+1+8, 19-20)
*  Sling * +7 (1d4, x2)
*  Lamellar Horn*, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+5 Armor, +1 Shield, +8 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 10, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 32, Cha 26
*Condition* None
====Kathy - Black Jaguar====
HP54 / AC21
Init+8
F+6,R+9,W+4
Attack +8 Bite (weapon focus) [1d6+3]; 2 claws (1d4+3); Rake (1d4)
Evasion, Weapon Focus, Weapon Finesse, Improved initiative, Devotion
Tricks: Down, Defend

K.Religion 1d20+7=24

"Undead" Tassara warns the others  "Beheaded!" (( anything else?))


Initiative 1d20+4=20

Tassara pulls Kaylee behind her, making Kathy defend her from the other side. "Nissa, behind me with Kathy. They will swarm us. Duncan! Cover Kaylee's other side."

(( If she has the chance before they swarm us, she will cast Magic Circle against Evil centered on Kaylee... and then does the rest. Will this work? ))

If they are in range she will bring forth her Holy Symbol and use her Positive Channel Energy. This reminds her of her dream of the children and the shadows.
1d20+4=20
3d10 → [7,6,3] = (16)
3d10 → [2,5,5] = (12)
3d10 → [4,5,9] = (18)
3d10 → [3,5,2] = (10)
3d10 → [5,1,9] = (15)

That's all her remaining channels for the day.


Then she keeps using her own halberd. 

1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [15,8] = (23)
1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [10,3,8] = (21)

1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [4,8] = (12)
1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [7,3,8] = (18)

1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [18,8] = (26)
1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [5,3,8] = (16)

1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [11,8] = (19)
1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [10,3,8] = (21)

1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [15,8] = (23)
1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [5,3,8] = (16)

If someone needs more healing she will use spontaneous healing at her highest available spell level.

(( I'll be back at night!!))


Kathy will defend Kaylee's back and fight defensively.

1d20+8;1d6+3 → [17,8] = (25)
1d20+8;1d6+3 → [3,3] = (6)

1d20+8;1d6+3 → [11,8] = (19)
1d20+8;1d6+3 → [1,3] = (4)

1d20+8;1d6+3 → [15,8] = (23)
1d20+8;1d6+3 → [3,3] = (6)

1d20+8;1d6+3 → [15,8] = (23)
1d20+8;1d6+3 → [3,3] = (6)

1d20+8;1d6+3 → [15,8] = (23)
1d20+8;1d6+3 → [1,3] = (4)

1d20+8;1d6+3 → [1,8] = (9)
1d20+8;1d6+3 → [1,3] = (4)

1d20+8;1d6+3 → [10,8] = (18)
1d20+8;1d6+3 → [6,3] = (9)

1d20+8;1d6+3 → [7,8] = (15)
1d20+8;1d6+3 → [3,3] = (6)

1d20+8;1d6+3 → [11,8] = (19)
1d20+8;1d6+3 → [6,3] = (9)

1d20+8;1d6+3 → [18,8] = (26)
1d20+8;1d6+3 → [2,3] = (5)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 25, 2014)

soulnova said:


> The singing wakes Tassara and stands up looking around.
> 
> K.Religion 1d20+7=24
> 
> "Undead" Tassara warns the others  "Beheaded!" (( anything else?))



((There isn't really anything else.  They're floating undead severed heads.  Generally they're amongst the first attempts at creating undead for a necromancer that can't control anything terribly powerful but generally you won't see more than a handful of them.  More powerful wizards occasionally imbue the heads with different abilities but these don't look like they have any of those.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 25, 2014)

> *Drell D'Harron*
> Male  Chaotic Neutral Elven Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 6, *Init* +9, *HP* 64/64, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 15, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 10, *Fort* +5, *Ref* +7, *Will* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* +4 (M) +10 (R)
> *Bombs* +11 (3d6+14)
> ...



*Knowledge: Religion* 1d20+37 → [19,37] = (56)
*Initiative* 1d20+9 → [9,9] = (18)


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Round 1*
Drell injects his Cognatogen into his neck, grimacing at the Beheaded.

*Round 2*
Drell will begin bombing, using his newly researched  (fort save DC 27 or staggered next turn)
1d20+11 → [3,11] = (14)
3d6+14→ [5,3,4,16] = (28)

*Round 3*
1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27)
3d6+14→ [4,3,1,16] = (24)

*Round 4*
1d20+11 → [11,11] = (22)
3d6+14→ [6,4,4,16] = (30)

*Round 5*
1d20+11 → [12,11] = (23)
3d6+14→ [4,3,4,16] = (27)

*Round 6*
1d20+11 → [*1*,11] = (12)
3d6+14→ [3,4,4,16] = (27)

*Round 7*
1d20+11 → [17,11] = (28)
3d6+14→ [1,2,2,16] = (21)

*Round 8*
1d20+11 → [*1*,11] = (12)
3d6+14→ [4,5,5,16] = (30)

*Round 9*
1d20+11 → [5,11] = (16)
3d6+14→ [1,6,1,16] = (24)

*Round 10*
1d20+11 → [9,11] = (20)
3d6+14→ [6,5,1,16] = (28)


----------



## Kuno (Mar 25, 2014)

"Oh for the..."  Kaylee practically facepalms before agreeing with Tassy and heading behind her.  "Let's see what I can do..."  Brox will stand beside her and guard her.

Kaylee:
*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 68 28?
Armor Class: 13 (deflection bonus +13)

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted: 10

Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +10

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
7,+4
Total:11

*Round 1:*  She will use Command Undead.  "Halt!"  She will yell at whatever stops.  Kaylee will use her Life Wrought Spells to power it up and hoping to control as many as she can.  "Don't attack!"  

*Round 2:*  Kaylee will use Speak to Dead and ask:  "What do you want?"

*Round 3:* If they are being aggressive and attacking she will use flaming sphere, directing it at the heads.
*
Rounds 4-10:
Attack:*
Roll(1d20)+5:
16,+5
Total:21

Roll(1d20)+5:
20,+5
Total:25

*Crit Confirm:*
Roll(1d20)+5:
8,+5
Total:13 

Roll(1d20)+5:
6,+5
Total:11

Roll(1d20)+5:
13,+5
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+5:
19,+5
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+5:
5,+5
Total:10

*Damage:*
Roll(3d6)+0:
4,1,3,+0
Total:8

Roll(3d6)+0:
1,6,2,+0
Total:9

Roll(3d6)+0:
5,5,1,+0
Total:11

Roll(3d6)+0:
3,2,2,+0
Total:7

Roll(3d6)+0:
4,4,3,+0
Total:11

Roll(3d6)+0:
5,4,2,+0
Total:11

Brox:  He will only bite those that come close to Kaylee.

*Rounds 1-10:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*
Damage:*
Roll(1d20)+1:
10,+1
Total:11

Roll(1d20)+1:
18,+1
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+1:
2,+1
Total:3

Roll(1d20)+1:
15,+1
Total:16

Roll(1d20)+1:
6,+1
Total:7

Roll(1d20)+1:
6,+1
Total:7

Roll(1d20)+1:
1,+1
Total:2

Roll(1d20)+1:
14,+1
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+1:
6,+1
Total:7

Roll(1d20)+1:
3,+1
Total:4
*
Attack:*
Roll(1d4)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d4)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d4)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d4)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d4)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d4)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 25, 2014)

((Since I've got 3 NPCs with the party at the moment and I'm bored I'll do a few quick bits from them getting ready with their first round of actions.  Maybe I'll make a habit of this, we'll see.))

** Intermission 1 - Makenna **

Makenna rolls slowly to her feet groaning, "but I was having good dreams."  After a momentary flash of panic she firms up her resolve and draws her sword, gripped upside-down in her right hand.

She moves forward, slightly distancing herself from the party as she begins her graceful dance.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Since I've got 3 NPCs with the party at the moment and I'm bored I'll do a few quick bits from them getting ready with their first round of actions.  Maybe I'll make a habit of this, we'll see.))
> 
> ** Intermission 1 - Makenna **
> 
> ...



HP: 99/99
Initiative: +11 [Dex] +2 [only Favored Terrain]
Fort: +9 = +5[Class] +4[Con]
Ref: +16 = +5[Class] +11[Dex]
Will: +9 = +2[Class] +7[Wis] +2 to fear saves
Resist fire: 6
AC: 22 (20 touch, 15 flat footed)
10 + armor bonus 4 + buckler bonus 1 + Dexterity modifier 7
Armor training : -1 armor check +1 dex to armor

BAB: +9 (+6 Ranger+ 3 Fighter)
CMB: +9 = Base attack bonus 9 + Strength modifier + special size modifier
Weapon Finesse (Combat)
CMD: 30 = 10 + Base attack bonus 9+ Strength modifier 0+ Dexterity modifier 11+ special size modifier 0 + miscellaneous modifiers 0

Attacks:
Light repeating Crossbow 28+ =+9[BAB] +11[DEX] +7[wis] +1 [class ability to hit]

Ulysesn quickly gets up
"Never a moments rest eh Makenna?"
Then does the same as Makenna, positioning himself slightly away from the party and Makenna herself making himself in line with her. 
"Lets what we can do together!"


All AoO's that are possible will be used here (11 per round if given) instead of using his crossbow like usual he'll use the   shortsword +1 making full attacks with it and any AoO that present themselves.
1d6+1 dmg and +21 to hit for each AoO




*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1 Ulysesn makes full attacks with the sword
1d20+21: 39 [1d20=18]

1d20+16
11+16 = 27

dmg

1d6+1
4+1 = 5

1d6+1
4+1 = 5



Round 2
attacks
1d20+21
1+21 = 22

1d20+16
4+16 = 20



dmg
1d6+1
5+1 = 6

1d6+1
2+1 = 3


round 3
attacks
1d20+21
4+21 = 25

1d20+16
11+16 = 27


dmg


1d6+1
2+1 = 3

1d6+1
5+1 = 6

round 4
attacks

1d20+21
17+21 = 38

1d20+16
10+16 = 26
dmg

1d6+1
2+1 = 3

1d6+1
4+1 = 5

Round 5
attacks
1d20+21
19+21 = 40

1d20+16
18+16 = 34

 dmg

1d6+1
6+1 = 7

1d6+1
5+1 = 6

Round 6
Ulysesn continues to use his shortsword and takes a swing at nearby heads while doing his best to stay near Makenna
attack
1d20+21
15+21 = 36

1d20+16
11+16 = 27

dmg

1d6+1
2+1 = 3

1d6+1
4+1 = 5



Round 7
attacks
1d20+21
7+21 = 28

1d20+16
19+16 = 35


dmg
1d6+1
6+1 = 7

1d6+1
5+1 = 6

round 8
attacks

1d20+21
14+21 = 35

1d20+16
17+16 = 33



dmg
1d6+1
2+1 = 3

1d6+1
6+1 = 7

round 9
attacks
1d20+21
17+21 = 38

1d20+16
2+16 = 18




dmg
1d6+1
3+1 = 4

1d6+1
2+1 = 3
 ROund 10
attacks
1d20+21
16+21 = 37 

1d20+16
13+16 = 29

dmg
1d6+1
4+1 = 5

1d6+1
3+1 = 4


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 25, 2014)

** Intermission 2 - Pareia **

Pareia wakes quietly and quickly, almost as if she wasn't sleeping at all.  Almost immediately upon seeing the swarm of creatures, she swears at the group, "are you guys fucking cursed?  Behir?  A weaverworm?  And now whatever the hell those things are?  I might see something like that once a month normally.  In one night?  That can't be mere incompetence."  While she speaks four glowing lights appear and quickly form themselves into giant ants (summon nature's ally IV, 1d4+1 from the level 2 list).

She then casts a quick spell (burrow) and immediately sinks into the ground.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 26, 2014)

She was sound asleep most of the time, the amounts of energy unleashed in the past couple days finally catching up to her.

The sounds of the singing sending a shiver down her spine as she wakes, “I'm going to have nightmares for a week if this keeps up." she growls, standing to attack the things.  "First those lizards, then that dead bug thing...Now this?  I'm going to punt every single one of you right into Hayao's sword." she wakes up angry.  

Init-
Roll(1d20)+4:
15,+4
Total:19

Round 1- A regular unarmed strike

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+9:
18,+9
Total:27

Roll(1d8)+7:
3,+7
Total:10





2-10 Flailing strike

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+9:
13,+9
Total:22
Total:1
Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d8)+7:
4,+7
Total:11

Roll(1d8)+7:
5,+7
Total:12

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14

Roll(1d8)+7:
4,+7
Total:11


Roll(1d20)+9:
18,+9
Total:27
Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d8)+7:
2,+7
Total:9

Roll(1d8)+7:
8,+7
Total:15


Roll(1d20)+9:
14,+9
Total:23
Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d8)+7:
1,+7
Total:8

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14


Roll(1d20)+9:
16,+9
Total:25
Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d8)+7:
3,+7
Total:10

Roll(1d8)+7:
6,+7
Total:13


Roll(1d20)+9:
8,+9
Total:17
Roll(1d4)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d8)+7:
3,+7
Total:10


Roll(1d20)+9:
10,+9
Total:19
Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d8)+7:
6,+7
Total:13

Roll(1d8)+7:
2,+7
Total:9


Roll(1d20)+9:
17,+9
Total:26
Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d8)+7:
1,+7
Total:8

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14


Roll(1d20)+9:
19,+9
Total:28
Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d8)+7:
6,+7
Total:13

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14


Roll(1d20)+9:
1,+9
Total:11
Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d8)+7:
1,+7
Total:8

Roll(1d8)+7:
3,+7
Total:10

Roll(1d8)+7:
6,+7
Total:13

Roll(1d8)+7:
4,+7
Total:11


----------



## Vergil (Mar 26, 2014)

"So....Kaylee, ye lived in the wildes right - did ye have te deal with this shit everyday?!" He says staying by her side. 


Duncan protects Kaylee primarily but will swap positions with people if they need help through Dimensional Transfer. 

Round 1:
Mage armor on Kaylee.

Round 2-10:

Attack

*Spoiler*: __ 



2. Roll(1d20)+16:
4,+16
Total:20

3. Roll(1d20)+16:
20,+16
Total:36

(Conf: Roll(1d20)+16:
18,+16
Total:34)

4. Roll(1d20)+16:
13,+16
Total:29

5. Roll(1d20)+16:
20,+16
Total:36

(Conf: Roll(1d20)+16:
5,+16
Total:21)

6. Roll(1d20)+16:
17,+16
Total:33 33

7. Roll(1d20)+16:
6,+16
Total:22

8. Roll(1d20)+16:
15,+16
Total:31

9. Roll(1d20)+16:
1,+16
Total:17

10. Roll(1d20)+16:
18,+16
Total:34

(Conf: Roll(1d20)+16:
10,+16
Total:26)




Round 2-10
Damage


*Spoiler*: __ 



2. Roll(1d6)+23:
3,+23
Total:26

3. Roll(1d6)+23:
4,+23
Total:27 (x2=54)

4. Roll(1d6)+23:
3,+23
Total:26

5. Roll(1d6)+23:
4,+23
Total:27 (x2=54)

6. Roll(1d6)+23:
1,+23
Total:24

7. Roll(1d6)+23:
5,+23
Total:28

8. Roll(1d6)+23:
1,+23
Total:24

9. Roll(1d6)+23:
6,+23
Total:29

10. Roll(1d6)+23:
1,+23
Total:24 (x2 = 48)


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2014)

Ricket wakes up without his armor, picks up his new shield and goes to smash some heads, literally. 

He'll start with throwing and cleaving his hammer.

Initiative:
1d20+1
19+1 = 20

Round 1:
Haste

Round 2-10: Bouncing hammers and cleaving


*Spoiler*: _attack_ 




R1
   1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [1,18] = (19) 
   1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [18,18] = (36) 
   1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [14,13] = (27) 

R2
1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [19,18] = (37) 
   1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [15,18] = (33) 
   1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [19,13] = (32) 

R3
1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [6,18] = (24) 
   1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [12,18] = (30) 
   1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [20,13] = (33) 

R4
1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [17,18] = (35) 
   1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [14,18] = (32) 
   1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [6,13] = (19) 

R5
1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [11,18] = (29) 
   1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [17,18] = (35) 
   1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [11,13] = (24) 

R6
1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [7,18] = (25) 
   1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [13,18] = (31) 
   1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [18,13] = (31) 

R7
1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [14,18] = (32) 
   1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [12,18] = (30) 
   1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [2,13] = (15) 

R8
1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [6,18] = (24) 
   1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [19,18] = (37) 
   1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [17,13] = (30) 

R9
1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [4,18] = (22) 
   1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [1,18] = (19) 
   1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [8,13] = (21) 

R10
1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [10,18] = (28) 
   1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [19,18] = (37) 
   1d20+18;1d20+18;1d20+13 → [9,13] = (22) 

*Cleave:*

R1
   1d20+18 → [10,18] = (28) 

R2
1d20+18 → [20,18] = (38) 

R3
1d20+18 → [1,18] = (19) 

R4
1d20+18 → [17,18] = (35) 

R5
1d20+18 → [9,18] = (27) 

R6
1d20+18 → [20,18] = (38) 

R7
1d20+18 → [9,18] = (27) 

R8
1d20+18 → [20,18] = (38) 

R9
1d20+18 → [6,18] = (24) 

R10
1d20+18 → [11,18] = (29) 








*Spoiler*: _damage_ 




   R1
1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [2,11] = (13) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [1,11] = (12) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [8,11] = (19) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [4,11] = (15) Cleave 

R2
1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [4,11] = (15) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [2,11] = (13) 
1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [1,11] = (12)
1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [7,11] = (18) Cleave 

R3
1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [5,11] = (16) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [1,11] = (12) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [8,11] = (19) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [8,11] = (19) Cleave 

R4
1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [1,11] = (12) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [5,11] = (16) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [4,11] = (15) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [2,11] = (13) Cleave 

R5
1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [4,11] = (15) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [6,11] = (17) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [7,11] = (18) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [1,11] = (12) Cleave 

R6
1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [7,11] = (18) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [2,11] = (13) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [8,11] = (19) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [3,11] = (14) Cleave 

R7
1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [7,11] = (18) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [4,11] = (15) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [7,11] = (18) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [8,11] = (19) Cleave 

R8
1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [4,11] = (15) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [3,11] = (14) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [1,11] = (12) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [1,11] = (12) Cleave 

R9
1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [8,11] = (19) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [5,11] = (16) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [2,11] = (13) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [8,11] = (19) Cleave 

R10
1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [2,11] = (13) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [5,11] = (16) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [8,11] = (19) 
   1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11;1d8+11 → [1,11] = (12) Cleave


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 26, 2014)

** Intermission 3 - Nissa **

Nissa gaps in horror as the floating heads appear but quickly recovers reaching down to pat Fluffykins.  "No time for ceremony now, Fluffykins: Destroyer Mode."  ((Casts "summon Eidolon" ))

At her command the cat crouches as golden crackling energy plays across his form.  His fur spikes out making the cat appear to be a slightly larger, fiercer looking... housecat.

Nissa brandishes her tiny longspear like a lance as if challenging the hordes and makes ready to strike.


----------



## kluang (Mar 26, 2014)

"Maybe we are curse, but as long as I can fight, I got no complain."

Makashi Form:
--Add shield bonus to AC and CMD as a dodge bonus


*Spoiler*: __ 



Initiative

Roll(1d20)+6:
5,+6
Total:11

Attack

Roll(1d20)+12:
4,+12
Total:16

Roll(1d20)+12:
5,+12
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+12:
11,+12
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+12:
6,+12
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+12:
17,+12
Total:29

Damage

Roll(1d12)+2:
8,+2
Total:10

Roll(1d12)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d12)+2:
6,+2
Total:8

Roll(1d12)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d12)+2:
11,+2
Total:13


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 26, 2014)

Hayao quietly rises from his sleep, takes a moment to gain his bearings about him, and then flies into a serene, yet savage onslaught, steed right beside him.

Hayao Blizzard-born

HP: 64/64
Initiative: +18 [Dex] +2 [Race] +6Int
Fort: +6 = +6[Class] +0[Con] 
Ref: +13 = +3[Class] +10[Dex] 
Will: +9 = +3[Class] +6[Int]
+2 on all saves vs supernatural abilities, spell like abilities, and spells
+1 on all Will saves against fear

AC: 24 (24 touch, 10 flat footed) (22% Miss Chance)
10 + fighting defensively 3 + dodge bonus 1 + Dexterity modifier 10
Armor training : -1 armor check +1 dex to armor

BAB: +7 (+5 Cavalier + 2 Fighter)
CMB: +9 = Base attack bonus 7 + Strength modifier 2 + special size modifier
Weapon Finesse (Combat)
CMD: 29 = 10 + Base attack bonus 7+ Strength modifier 2+ Dexterity modifier 10+ special size modifier 0 + miscellaneous modifiers 0

Attack Roll: +23 (+7 BAB + 10 Dex + 6 Int + 1 Weapon Focus + 1 Weapon Training - 2 Fighting Defensively)
Damage Roll: 1d8+3 (+2 Strength + 1 Weapon Training)

+18 = 38

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 26, 2014)

Initiative
15+10=25

Troyce sighs heavily and gets out his whip. He considers making a joke about "cracking skulls", but isn't really in the mood and just lashes at the heads silently.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack Rolls
1d20+17
16+17=33
10+17=27
1+17=18
14+17=31
15+17=32
10+17=27
16+17=33
15+17=32
4+17=21
10+17=27

Damage Rolls
1d3+12
2+12=14
3+12=15
3+12=15
3+12=15
3+12=15
2+12=14
3+12=15
2+12=14
2+12=14
1+12=13


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 26, 2014)

*Round 1: *(Messing with initiatives a bit to make more sense)
Duncan enchants Kaylee with an additional layer of magical armor while Tassara projects a circle against evil around her and takes up defense.  Ricket hastens himself and the fighters closest to him.  Nissa empowers her mount, and Pareia summons some defenders and hides.  Talon and Aries flee in a panic, too untrained to face such unnatural offenses.

And then the horde comes.

Targets abound.  The numbers seem endless.  Makenna and Ulysesn lead with a flurry of blades, each hit striking targets.  Tassara, Kathy, Duncan, and the mounted Nissa do what they can to keep them off of the injured Kaylee.  Fluffykins is a whirlwind of claws and bites leaping from head to head leaving ruin behind.

While they swarm Kaylee reaches out, pouring some of her own life-energy into an effort to control, and for a moment the heads in a wide radius stop, she feels the sensation of control.  Then through the heads she feels the presence of something else, another controlling force.  The contact lasts only a second, all of the heads in a wide area burst into a white flame, consumed by the brief struggle for control.

Some injuries are unavoidable (this is pre-DR for anyone with DR effective against blunt attacks, I'm treating this as a single source due to the swarm-like behavior):
Duncan -2, Hayao -1, Troyce -2, Ulysesn -1, Ricket -6, Drell -5, Shogo -12, Brox -2

The opposition also takes severe losses (kill count):
Hayao-4, Shogo-3, Duncan-1, Troyce-3, Pareia-1, Makenna-11, Ulysesn-8, Tassara-1, Kathy-2, Ricket-1, Yuki-3, Drell-0, Nissa-1, Fluffykins-11, Kuno-58, Brox-1, Zozaria-3.  Total: 112

*Round 2:
*Kaylee attempts to speak with the undead, the answer she receives is simply "rest...."

Everyone else continues fighting.  For all the damage they've done it seems to have made little difference.  Those in melee continue to as they were, trying to keep the numbers down, the group safe.

Tassara channels the holy power of the Coddler blasting a group of the heads to ash, buying a brief moment's respite.  Forked blasts of lighting come from the ground where Pareia briefly pokes her head out to the light of day.

But it still seems barely enough.

Damage:
Hayao -5, Ricket -2, Drell -2, Shogo -4, Brox -2

Kills:
Hayao 4, Shogo 3, Duncan 3, Troyce 3, Pareia 25, Makenna 5, Ulysesn 5, Tassara 16, Kathy 2, Ricket 3, Yuki 5, Drell 3, Nissa 3, Fluffykins 10, Zozaria 2.  Total 92.

*Round 3:

*Another few precious seconds tick by.  Tassara blasts another sphere of the heads to dust granting a precious breath to those fighting.  The fighters continue to struggle as Kaylee summons a flaming orb.  Another forked blast of lighting incinerates a group of skulls as Pareia reminds people of her presence.

The pressure seems to be letting up?  The swarm seems thinner at least.  But the battle rages on.

Damage:
Troyce -1, Ricket -2, Shogo -1

Kills:
Hayao-4, Shogo-3, Duncan-3, Troyce-1, Pareia-28, Makenna-4, Ulysesn-3, Tassara-13, Kathy-1, Ricket-4, Yuki-4, Drell-7, Nissa-3, Fluffykins-10, Brox-1, Zozaria-3.  Total: 92

*Round 4:
*The struggle certainly feels easier, the group fits into an sort of routine.  More blasts of lightning, another channeled burst, and always stabbing and slashing at the floating heads.

And then, unexpectedly, quiet.  Fluffykins leaps between the last two heads, intercepting them as they dive at the elven wizard and all is quiet save for the normal forest sounds and the crackling fire.

Damage:
None!

Kills:
Hayao-3, Shogo-3, Duncan-1, Troyce-2, Pareia-29, Makenna-3, Ulysesn-1, Tassara-18, Kathy-2, Ricket-4, Yuki-4, Drell-6, Nissa-2, Fluffykins-5, Kuno-1, Brox-1, Zozaria-3. Total: 88.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2014)

"Huh, that wasn't so bad, aside from interrupting my comfortable sleep."
Ulsyesn searches the area for loot or anything odd.
Perception: 1d20+17: 28 [1d20=11]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 26, 2014)

^ Can you be more specific?  Searching the heads for gold fillings?  Or wandering out alone away from camp to see if they have a lair?  Or?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2014)

"Sleep," Drell mutters, almost feverishly. "I need sleep. This damned day won't end." He rolls up in his sleeping bag and closes his eyes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ^ Can you be more specific?  Searching the heads for gold fillings?  Or wandering out alone away from camp to see if they have a lair?  Or?



Just the area around the party (camp) and the heads themselves( who knows they might have gold fillings).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 26, 2014)

Save the massive quantities of dismembered heads camp looks more or less like it did before.  Searching all the heads would take a long time.  Searching one or two doesn't show anything.  Want to stay up a few hours seaching?


----------



## Kuno (Mar 26, 2014)

"To answer your question Duncan, no this type of thing never happened.  Not that I remember at least."  Kaylee shakes her head and heads toward her bedroll to sit.  "There was something pretty strong controlling them.  Nissa what happened?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 26, 2014)

Nissa pokes at one of the still heads with her spear as if unsure whether to accept it's going to stay dead this time, "I don't know, I think you all woke up about the time I noticed they were coming.  I was--" she pauses suddenly remembering and directs Fluffykins back to the fire.

"There was something here, I was trying to see it when the swarm started."  She pokes at the ground a bit revealing the broken stonework.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 26, 2014)

"Fine, just fine.  I'm not even going to try to sleep.  Not that I could get any with all the nightmares we've faced tonight." Yuki angrily stomps in a circle, even after everything she kicked, she still is irritated.  “Stupid lizards, bugs, dismembered heads.  Now I remember why I was so excited to leave the freaking Wildes.  Hate this place, and it's creatures, and it just suucks.” she rants in her circle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Save the massive quantities of dismembered heads camp looks more or less like it did before.  Searching all the heads would take a long time.  Searching one or two doesn't show anything.  Want to stay up a few hours seaching?


((no))
" Makenna, I know this isn't what you imagined a wedding day would be like, sorry I'll try to have a proper one once we are out of here. Want to help me push all of these heads out of camp so we aren't sleeping with a bunch of dead heads?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 26, 2014)

Moving over to Nissa, Kaylee kneels on the ground looking at the stone but doesn't touch it.  She tries to see what is on it and maybe how big it is.  She will also cast detect magic on it before calling for Drell.  "*Drell*!  You might want to look at this..."

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
17,+19
Total:36


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 27, 2014)

"No Ulysesn, if they were to stay in camp they would be BED heads." she says grumpily, and continues her circling.  "Hidden magic, and more giant bugs and..." her list continues.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((no))
> " Makenna, I know this isn't what you imagined a wedding day would be like, sorry I'll try to have a proper one once we are out of here. Want to help me push all of these heads out of camp so we aren't sleeping with a bunch of dead heads?"


Makenna nods, "I'm not sure I can sleep anymore myself.  I'd hate to think what might be attracted by these.  I can just imagine."  She shudders to herself and gets to work helping haul.



Kuno said:


> Moving over to Nissa, Kaylee kneels on the ground  looking at the stone but doesn't touch it.  She tries to see what is on  it and maybe how big it is.  She will also cast detect magic on it  before calling for Drell.  "*Drell*!  You might want to look at this..."
> 
> Perception:
> Roll(1d20)+19:
> ...



There's a very faint aura of some residual magic that's fading even as she watches.  It may have been magical at one point in time but it's fading now.

She can see some sort of writing on it but it is mostly buried in the dirt, she'd have to unearth it to read it.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 27, 2014)

"It was magical at one point and seems to have writing on it..."  Kaylee shakes her head and looks around the camp.  "I wonder if there is anymore around here and if that was all that thing does..."  Standing she stretches then sighs before her eyes widen.  "There might be more!  Don't touch any rocks!"

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
10,+19
Total:29


Kaylee will tell everyone if she spots anything more.

((Going to bed.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2014)

Drell groans and stands, stumbling over to the rock Kaylee is pointing to.

"I need sleep," he says as he leans down to examine the rock. "Without it, I cannot regain my spells." He works at unearthing the stone without touching it to better read the writing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 27, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna nods, "I'm not sure I can sleep anymore myself.  I'd hate to think what might be attracted by these.  I can just imagine."  She shudders to herself and gets to work helping haul.


Ulysesn starts singing a small tune while helping, he's not very good at it though, the singing that is. Doesn't sound like he could carry a tune if his life depended on it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2014)

((I'm going to bed after this too))



Kuno said:


> "It was magical at one point and seems to have writing on it..."  Kaylee shakes her head and looks around the camp.  "I wonder if there is anymore around here and if that was all that thing does..."  Standing she stretches then sighs before her eyes widen.  "There might be more!  Don't touch any rocks!"
> 
> Perception:
> Roll(1d20)+19:
> ...


Not that Kaylee can see, though before Nissa started poking at this one it would have been mostly invisible looking more or less like a pebble or stone pressed into the ground.




Nicodemus said:


> Drell groans and stands, stumbling over to the rock Kaylee is pointing to.
> 
> "I need sleep," he says as he leans down to examine the rock. "Without  it, I cannot regain my spells." He works at unearthing the stone without  touching it to better read the writing.



Drell carefully unearths the item, it's a small stone plate or disk about six inches in diameter, or it was before it was broken at least.  One side of the disk is covered in mundane writing and has a rough inscription of a floating head.

((Drell takes-10 on linguistics))

The writing is an archaic common, it's hard to read but to Drell's experienced eye it is of minimal challenge.  It says "Undead Swarm - Beheaded.  Number 1 of 13, collect them all!"

The flip side of the plate is covered in magical writing.

((Drell takes-10 on spellcraft))

It's some bizarre mix of conjuration, abjuration, and necromancy.  He'd have to spend some time studying it to find out more but the safe bet is it had something rather direct to do with attracting the undead they just fought.

((*dice clatter, DM swearing*))

Drell notices something unusual about the dirt under the plate, he thinks maybe there might be more buried here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2014)

((How long do those penalties last?))

"...One of thirteen? Collect them all?" Drell asks, staring at the disc. "Is this someone's twisted idea of a game?" He digs further, trying to uncover whatever else is under the disc.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2014)

Take-10, not a penalty.  

Drell digs around for a minute or two and uncovers a midsized moderately ornate chest.

((It has "this is treasure" written on it in every language he recognizes and at least 4 that he doesn't   This of course prompts him to immediately teleport it into the sun.))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2014)

"What kind of twisted mind would do this as a game?"

Tassara reads the word in common. "Do you want to open it? I still have a Dispel available... Troyce, would you check for traps on that chest?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2014)

((I was joking about the "treasure" written on it bit.  It's a normal enough if slightly ornate ceramic chest.  There are no markings or symbols on it that seem to have any meaning beyond artistic design.  The chest is, of course, dirty from being buried but there's no particular way to tell if it's been so for 5 days, 5 years, or 500 years.))


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 27, 2014)

"I'm on it, Tass" says Troyce, moving over to where the chest is.

Perception
1d20+11
3+11=14


----------



## Muk (Mar 27, 2014)

Ricket is kinda tired as such he accidentally swings his hammer and it flies head first at the treasure chest.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 27, 2014)

Troyce kneels down to examine the chest.  He's just about to clear it when Ricket "accidentally" smashes the chest.  Oddly the chest explodes violently (explosive runes) dealing damage to the those near it (18 to Troyce and Ricket.   Tassara and Drell can ref save DC 14 for half damage)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 27, 2014)

/edit: 

The ruins of the chest are mixed with coins and many mostly broken gems.  I'll have to wait until I get home to post the list.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2014)

*Reflex*

Roll(1d20)+7:
2,+7
Total:9

Drell is blow back by the force of the explosion and lies on the ground for a moment before standing. 

"Ricket..." he says, very quietly, feeling his face to make sure there's no permanent damage, "I am very strongly considering enchanting that hammer to shove itself so far down your throat that it comes out the other side. Excellent job, by the way, destroying half the treasure. It's coming out of your share."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2014)

Ref save 1d20+2=8

"What-" is the only thing she manages to say before she's thrown down by the force. "*cough*, *cough*, is everyone alright?" she goes to heal the rest. "This is my last channel for the day..." she warns the rest of the party.

3d10 → [5,1,9] = (15)

She will use spontaneus healing for whoever needs to cure their wounds.


1d8+6 → [6,6] = (12)
1d8+6 → [6,6] = (12)
1d8+6 → [7,6] = (13)
1d8+6 → [7,6] = (13)




"Ricket? Please, if you can't keep that weapon under control, you shouldn't use it... you could hurt more people if you are careless"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 27, 2014)

"Really?"  Kaylee looks at Ricket and shakes her head.  She will cast mend on some of the more valuable objects.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 27, 2014)

((Mend works fine on the gems that are merely damaged,  it's of no use on the ones that are destroyed.   I can't give details as I don't have the list at work.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 27, 2014)

Hayao raises his arms in response to the explosion, then turns his silent gaze towards Ricket."Please help me understand your mindset when you did that just now."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 27, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao raises his arms in response to the explosion, then turns his silent gaze towards Ricket."Please help me understand your mindset when you did that just now."



"He's obviously a spy sent by the magebane to ruin what little teamwork we have." Ulysesn replies in sarcasm while sweeping undead heads out of the camp


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2014)

Tassara will say nothing more and help Ulysesn clear the camp. "We MUST sleep now" she sounds very concerned. "We need to rest" 

As soon as the immediate area is ready, she gives a blessing for the departed and wishes them a peaceful afterlife, then she will lie down again to sleep.


----------



## Muk (Mar 27, 2014)

Ricket will use lay on hands on himself then offer his healing belt for anyone who needs it. "What, it slipped out of my hands," Ricket replies to Hayao. "If you are not tired and feel the weight of your weapon you are welcome to try mine."

Healing Belt:
4d8+0
3,1,7,3+0 = 14


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2014)

"Calling for violence is not the way of a respectable Paladin" Tassara turns about on her place to see them. 

Diplomacy 1d20+16=31 

"We must rest and regain our strength" she urges them. "what's done is done, we will talk about it in the morning"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 27, 2014)

The explosion caused Yuki to pause in her stomping, she stares straight at Ricket, “You've been pretty greedy as of late.  So why break the chest?  Don't give me that, 'I'm tired and my weapon's heavy' stuff, because that isn't going well for you.  I've felt how heavy your hammers are, but should it really have been that close to the chest in the first place?” her eyes narrow, giving the paladin a glare, “I'm not trying to start a fight, but it's something that needed to be brought up.” she returns to her circle.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 27, 2014)

The samurai turned his scrutinizing gaze on the paladin, eyes calm and searching behind the spectacles. He brought his hands behind his back, and he thought carefully about the man before him. It certainly wasn't the first time this had happened. Just earlier he'd jeopardized their lives concerning the Behir, and plenty of times before. So once and for all he asked the question directly. 

"Did you do that on purpose, Ricket? Do you have ill will towards us?"



Success!


----------



## Muk (Mar 27, 2014)

"What ill will?" Ricket looks toward Hayao. "I am tired, that is all. My grip is not as solid as you may think." He swings his hammer and it falls out of his hand to the ground and tumbles on a little bit until it reaches Hayao's feet.

"As you can see, it is a five pound hammer and if I wasn't tired, I certainly would be in more control over it. But I am not."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 27, 2014)

"There is always some sort of reason for why you endanger us, or happen to put us in harm's way. I grow increasingly skeptical with each episode."


----------



## Muk (Mar 27, 2014)

"Or it could just be an accident. But I leave for you to interpret," Ricket says nonchalant.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 27, 2014)

"I've known you for a while longer than everyone else Ricket.  _Nothing_ you do is on accident."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 27, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara will say nothing more and help Ulysesn clear the camp. "We MUST sleep now" she sounds very concerned. "We need to rest"
> 
> As soon as the immediate area is ready, she gives a blessing for the departed and wishes them a peaceful afterlife, then she will lie down again to sleep.



"Thanks for the help Tassara. Well Makenna, lets see if sleep is even possible."
Ulysesn will sleep next to Makenna or if she doesn't sleep near where she is.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2014)

"Enough!" Drell shouts. "I don't care anymore! I haven't slept in days, and if this continues, I will not be able to sleep until we reach civilization! We can settle whatever disputes we have over Ricket's idiocy in the morning."

He stomps over to his sleeping bag and tries to will himself to death.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 27, 2014)

"Bah..."  Kaylee waves a dismissive hand toward Ricket and goes back to her bedroll.  She will try and get as much rest as she can while Brox and Talon curl protectively around her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Treasure List_ 




Items struck out are damaged too badly to repair with 'mend.'

Coins: (All good enough to be used normally)
5437 pp, 6977 gp, 42 sp, 70 cp

Gems:
    Agate (13 gp)
    Aquamarine (550 gp)
    Chrysoberyl (110 gp)
   Lapis Lazuli (8 gp)
    Milky Quartz (60 gp)
   Obsidian (11 gp)
    Zircon (45 gp)
    Alabaster (12 gp)
    Aquamarine (450 gp)
    Black Pearl (450 gp)
    Black Pearl (500 gp)
    Black Pearl (550 gp)
    Carnelian (45 gp)
    Carnelian (55 gp)
    Chrysoberyl (90 gp)
   Chrysoberyl (100 gp)
   Chrysoprase (50 gp)
    Chrysoprase (55 gp)
    Citrine (50 gp)
    Citrine (60 gp)
    Garnet (90 gp)
    Hematite (12 gp)
    Ivory (35 gp)
    Opal (400 gp)
    Opal (450 gp)
    Peridot (35 gp)
    Peridot (40 gp)
    Rose Quartz (45 gp)
    Smoky Quartz (40 gp)
    2 x Smoky Quartz (55 gp)
    3 x Tourmaline (90 gp)
    Alabaster (7 gp)
    Aquamarine (500 gp)
    Aquamarine (550 gp)
    Azurite (9 gp)
    Black Pearl (400 gp)
    Chrysoberyl (100 gp)
    Chrysoprase (40 gp)
    Deep Blue Spinel (100 gp)
    Freshwater Pearl (7 gp)
    Garnet (70 gp)
   Green Spinel (50 gp)
    Ivory (45 gp)
    Ivory (65 gp)
    Jade (90 gp)
    Jasper (55 gp)
    Milky Quartz (50 gp)
    Onyx (40 gp)
    Onyx (60 gp)
    Opal (450 gp)
    Rose Quartz (60 gp)
    Saltwater Pearl (100 gp)
    Sardonyx (55 gp)
    Smoky Quartz (50 gp)
    Smoky Quartz (65 gp)
    Topaz (500 gp)
    Turquoise (7 gp)
   Amber (90 gp)
    Amber (130 gp)
    Aquamarine (450 gp)
    2 x Aquamarine (600 gp)
    Black Pearl (500 gp)
    Black Pearl (550 gp)
    Bloodstone (55 gp)
    Carnelian (40 gp)
    Carnelian (55 gp)
    Chrysoprase (45 gp)
    Citrine (60 gp)
    Coral (100 gp)
    Deep Blue Spinel (100 gp)
    Freshwater Pearl (8 gp)
    Garnet (120 gp)
    Ivory (45 gp)
    Milky Quartz (55 gp)
    Obsidian (9 gp)
    Peridot (55 gp)
    Sard (55 gp)
    Sard (65 gp)
    Smoky Quartz (50 gp)
    Amber (110 gp)
   Aquamarine (550 gp)
    Coral (120 gp)
    Garnet (80 gp)
    Jade (120 gp)
    Jasper (35 gp)
    Jasper (40 gp)
    Milky Quartz (55 gp)
   Moonstone (45 gp)
    Opal (450 gp)
    Opal (600 gp)
   Peridot (55 gp)
    Peridot (60 gp)
    Red Spinel (40 gp)
    Rock Quartz (12 gp)
    Rose Quartz (50 gp)
    Saltwater Pearl (80 gp)
    Saltwater Pearl (90 gp)
    Sardonyx (55 gp)
    Smoky Quartz (55 gp)
    Smoky Quartz (60 gp)
    Tigereye (10 gp)
    Topaz (500 gp)
    Topaz (550 gp)
    Topaz (600 gp)
    Zircon (35 gp)
   Zircon (60 gp)

Mixed in with all of the other items is a simple silver diadem:

It looks rather delicate but miraculously it's completely unharmed by the explosion.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2014)

(( Let's assume Drell was counting these things before he stormed off. All of those pretty gems.  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2014)

((It'll be there in the morning, unless it isn't  ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 27, 2014)

((I'll assume we'll pocket that money at least, also SLEEEEPPP))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2014)

Most of the party settles back to sleep to try to salvage what rest they can for the night.  Nissa and Fluffykins continue their patrol of the campsite, Makenna sits by the fire mostly lost in her own thoughts.

Suddenly Nissa jumps up and calls out into the shadows surrounding the camp, "halt!  Who goes there?"  The little fae is quite loud and surely wakes up anyone that happens to pay her any mind.

Makenna looks up from her thoughts, sounding somewhat confused, "what is it?"  She looks about the camp and into the woods.

Nissa points toward the east, "I saw something or someone, out there!"  She pauses looking again, "or at least I think I did."  Her voice sounds less sure.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 27, 2014)

Yuki wakes up, progressively grumpier than last time.  She stands up, listening to Nissa, “If it is I'm going to kick it's ass so hard it will taste my sandal.” her jaw flexes as she grinds her teeth together.  She watches in the direction that Nissa pointed at.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+14:
5,+14
Total:19


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 27, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Most of the party settles back to sleep to try to salvage what rest they can for the night.  Nissa and Fluffykins continue their patrol of the campsite, Makenna sits by the fire mostly lost in her own thoughts.
> 
> Suddenly Nissa jumps up and calls out into the shadows surrounding the camp, "halt!  Who goes there?"  The little fae is quite loud and surely wakes up anyone that happens to pay her any mind.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn wakes up and puts his hand on his crossbow.
"Whatz this somethin? All I'm asking for is some sleep."
He's mumbling half asleep and sits up looking around
Perception: 1d20+17: 27 [1d20=10]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki wakes up, progressively grumpier than last time.  She stands up, listening to Nissa, ?If it is I'm going to kick it's ass so hard it will taste my sandal.? her jaw flexes as she grinds her teeth together.  She watches in the direction that Nissa pointed at.
> 
> Perception-
> Roll(1d20)+14:
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn wakes up and puts his hand on his crossbow.
> "Whatz this somethin? All I'm asking for is some sleep."
> He's mumbling half asleep and sits up looking around
> Perception: 1d20+17: 27 [1d20=10]



Neither of you see anything other the shadows dancing through the trees.

Makenna replies, "Nissa said she saw something," she can't help but have a tinge of skepticism in her voice.

"I did see something!  A figure, maybe two, in the shadows."  She points again and peers but remains silent apparently having nothing more to add.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 27, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Neither of you see anything other the shadows dancing through the trees.
> 
> Makenna replies, "Nissa said she saw something," she can't help but have a tinge of skepticism in her voice.
> 
> "I did see something!  A figure, maybe two, in the shadows."  She points again and peers but remains silent apparently having nothing more to add.



Ulysesn thinks about it for a moment.
"Maybe your mind is playing tricks on you due to boredom, but perhaps..."
Ulysesn remembers when he tracked then ran right into Duncan despite not being able to see him.
"Nissa can you shed some light in the area you saw shadows?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn thinks about it for a moment.
> "Maybe your mind is playing tricks on you due to boredom, but perhaps..."
> Ulysesn remembers when he tracked then ran right into Duncan despite not being able to see him.
> "Nissa can you shed some light in the area you saw shadows?"



Nissa gets an excited look and nods quickly summoning dancing lights.  She sends them down a path into the forest.  They add some light and some distance to the light from their camp but there's still no sign of anything that they can see.

"Maybe I was just seeing things?"  She frowns unconvinced.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 28, 2014)

She glances at the rest of the party, “Should we take a small group to go figure out if anything's still there?” she questions, eyes giving a look of 'lets go kill something else' as she flips her cloak around her.  "Show yourselves!" she shouts, trying to intimidate whatever it is into showing itself.

Intimidate-
Roll(1d20)+7:
19,+7
Total:26


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa gets an excited look and nods quickly summoning dancing lights.  She sends them down a path into the forest.  They add some light and some distance to the light from their camp but there's still no sign of anything that they can see.
> 
> "Maybe I was just seeing things?"  She frowns unconvinced.



"Hang on? Shadows?" Ulysesn rubs his head, this isn't something you should have to deal with with such lack of sleep.

Ulysesn looks down at his own shadow then goes over to wake up Tassara
"Tassara, you noticed it's been awfully hard to sleep lately right? What would you say shadows that shouldn't be there are an omen of?"


Captain Obvious said:


> She glances at the rest of the party, “Should we take a small group to go figure out if anything's still there?” she questions, eyes giving a look of 'lets go kill something else' as she flips her cloak around her.  "Show yourselves!" she shouts, trying to intimidate whatever it is into showing itself.
> 
> Intimidate-
> Roll(1d20)+7:
> ...


"Please no shouting... my head."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Please no shouting... my head."



She gives a responding expression of, 'do I _look_ like I care?'


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She glances at the rest of the party, ?Should we take a small group to go figure out if anything's still there?? she questions, eyes giving a look of 'lets go kill something else' as she flips her cloak around her.  "Show yourselves!" she shouts, trying to intimidate whatever it is into showing itself.



There's no response to Yuki's cries.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 28, 2014)

"No, I don't want to get up...."  Kaylee groans while borrowing deeper into her blankets.  Bronx doesn't allow this and drags the blanket off.  "Fine!"  The druid pours and looks around.


((Cant roll right now...could someone roll +19 perception please...))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "No, I don't want to get up...."  Kaylee groans while borrowing deeper into her blankets.  Bronx doesn't allow this and drags the blanket off.  "Fine!"  The druid pours and looks around.
> 
> 
> ((Cant roll right now...could someone roll +19 perception please...))



Perception:1d20+19: 33 [1d20=14]


----------



## Vergil (Mar 28, 2014)

Duncan wearily gets up and clumsily puts on his gear. 

"It's just gonna be one of those nights that ye don't get sleep. I've had a few of those. I've got enough juice te last me through the night. Honestly, I reckon we should just give up tryin te sleep and just keep movin'. But as a bit of a sneak meself, I can tell ye that if yer good enough, ye can hide in plain sight. Did that wit the Orcs, I did. Trick is te try an catch them. "


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 28, 2014)

She quiets for a moment, then turns to the rest.  “I'll be back within five minutes.  If I'm not, somebody come find me.  If you hear me scream, just assume, I need help.” She nods at the others, pulling out the glowing Bolas, moving at her full speed towards the shadows.

Stealth-
Roll(1d20)+7:
15,+7
Total:22

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+14:
7,+14
Total:21


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Perception:1d20+19: 33 [1d20=14]



Kaylee's sharp eyes fail to pick up anything in the woods nearby either.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 28, 2014)

"Try sniffin them out." Duncan suggests. "I'd do it but seein as we got good trackers I see no point tryin te use my powers if I don't need te. We just....blew up some treasure. I'm sure there were a few folk interested in that wee box" Duncan sniffs.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She quiets for a moment, then turns to the rest.  ?I'll be back within five minutes.  If I'm not, somebody come find me.  If you hear me scream, just assume, I need help.? She nods at the others, pulling out the glowing Bolas, moving at her full speed towards the shadows.



Yuki quickly moves away from the camp and into the open wilderness alone and separated from the group.  She quickly vanishes into the depths of the forest only able to generally track her position based off of the distant glow.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2014)

"Is it life threating?" Tassara whispers, half opening her eyes.   

"Don't...wake me. Is not... correct. Not nice... it makes the Coddler sad" she mumbles still too sleepy to act. 

She suddenly realizes Yuki is walking away. "uh... wha-!?"

"What!? Yuki? Where did she go? No, no!" She bolts up and calls Kathy to her side and casts Light on her halberd to look after her "YUKI, don't go alone"

"Kathy, Track Yuki" she points at ther tracks. 

Tassara Survival 1d20+11=20

Kathy Survival 1d20+6=18

"Yuki!" she calls the woman.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2014)

(( gotta go to sleep myself  ))


----------



## Muk (Mar 28, 2014)

Ricket was leaning against a tree half a sleep when Yuki shouts him awake. Suddenly she dashes away and Tassara orders Kathy to track her down.

"By the divines, must you make so much noise," Ricket complains. He picks up his weapon and shield then follows kathy to find Yuki.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2014)

"We all can't leave camp, could very well just be a lure. Looks like I'm not sleeping either Makenna."
Ulysesn sighs then sits next to her
"Anyone else going to go chase the monk?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 28, 2014)

"..."


Hayao follows Tassara and Kathy


----------



## Kuno (Mar 28, 2014)

"Why would she..."  Kaylee couldn't even finish her sentence before gets up and starts to follow the others in getting the monk back.  Gesturing for Brox to stay in the camp she picks up speed.  "This is what happens when we don't get sleep..."  The druid will change into a wolf and try and catch up to the others and help Kathy track.

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
18,+21
Total:39

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
8,+19
Total:27


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2014)

Tassara looks back at Hayao and Ricket and nods. "At least to find Yuki we should be enough. If you wish to stay back, that's fine" she tells the rest. She has a tired look on her face. "Stay on the light. Ricket, do you have Dancing Lights? Could you cast them ahead of us to make sure we don't get ambushed?"


----------



## Muk (Mar 28, 2014)

Ricket will cast dancing lights and says, "it won't last long, just a minute or so, let us hope the monk hasn't rushed off too far."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2014)

"Thank you" she rubs her eyes and gives a pained sigh. So tired...


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2014)

*Flashback*

"Troyce, Zozaria, Drell... stay back with Uly and Makena"

"Nissa, you know these lands better than us... would you come with us?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2014)

Ulysesn hands Makenna the magical +1shortsword
"Here it's better than the one I gave you. I'll just use that old beat up blade instead." (referring to the shortsword she currently has)


soulnova said:


> *Flashback*
> 
> "Troyce, Zozaria, Drell... stay back with Uly and Makena"
> 
> "Nissa, you know these lands better than us... would you come with us?"


"Good luck. Try to set off a signal if you think you'll need help."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 28, 2014)

Duncan, will of course, go with Kaylee.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 28, 2014)

If Kaylee can get close enough to Yuki she will use entangle.  If that doesn't work she will use hold person.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 28, 2014)

Drell stays firmly curled up in his sleeping bag.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Tassara, Ricket, Hayao,  Kaylee,  Duncan, Yuki_ 




The group moves out with Nissa and Pareia in tow.  Shortly they meet up with Yuki who I assume slowed down after a quick sprint.

They don't see any signs of disturbance.





*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn Makenna Drell Troyce Zozaria_ 




The group watches the others walk into the woods quickly vanishing into the thick woods.

On edge they cautiously keep watch (or try to sleep).  For a while all is quiet and still when suddenly four sharp javelins fly out, two from the Northeast two from the Southwest.  One strikes Ulysesn from behind (-16hp) one strikes the attempting-to-sleep Drell (-16hp).  Troyce and Makenna uncannily dodge at the last second.

They catch glimpses of four blurry, roughly human sized figures that fall back into the woods after their attack,  quickly becoming lost again.


----------



## Muk (Mar 28, 2014)

"Well, did you find anything?" Ricket asks Yuki.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2014)

"You shouldn't-..." Tassara yawns looking around and covers her mouth. "....-run off like that"

Perception 1d20+20=27


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 28, 2014)

Drell screams in pain as the javelin hits him, standing and ripping it out of him.

"I'm exhausted," he mutters, grabbing an extract of Barkskin and downing it. "I'm down to my last few spells and extracts, I'm bleeding, and I want whatever this night to bloody end." He casts *Summon Monster III* to summon...

Roll(1d3)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Two wolves, then sends them out into the surrounding forest.

*Wolf Rolls*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Perception
Roll(1d20)+8:
18,+8
Total:26

Roll(1d20)+8:
4,+8
Total:12

Survival (scent tracking)
Roll(1d20)+5:
4,+5
Total:9

Roll(1d20)+5:
18,+5
Total:23

Stealth
Roll(1d20)+6:
9,+6
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+6:
13,+6
Total:19


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 28, 2014)

She shakes her head at Ricket, "No I didn't.  But I said I would be back, but I guess nobody heAAAAH-!" the monk flails her arms in the air, falling quickly onto her back at the sight of Kaylee in her wolf form.  Her eyes get watery, covering her head in the direction the druid is in.  "N-nice puppy...Don't eat me puppy..." she whimpers, closing her eyes, and curling into a ball.

((Convince her to go back, shouldn't be hard with Kaylee right behind her.  ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 28, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "You shouldn't-..." Tassara yawns looking around and covers her mouth. "....-run off like that"
> 
> Perception 1d20+20=27



She doesn't see or hear anything unusual.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ulysesn Makenna Drell Troyce Zozaria_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ulysesn looks for any nearby cover that could be taken, even partial
Total defense is now up +4 AC
"Gnggh, like I thought. Anyone who is asleep wake the hell up! Also, I hope these aren't laced with poison else we are in trouble."


----------



## Muk (Mar 28, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She shakes her head at Ricket, "No I didn't.  But I said I would be back, but I guess nobody heAAAAH-!" the monk flails her arms in the air, falling quickly onto her back at the sight of Kaylee in her wolf form.  Her eyes get watery, covering her head in the direction the druid is in.  "N-nice puppy...Don't eat me puppy..." she whimpers, closing her eyes, and curling into a ball.
> 
> ((Convince her to go back, shouldn't be hard with Kaylee right behind her.  ))



"In that case let us return to camp." Ricket suggests and heads back to camp yawning loudly.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2014)

She pats Yuki. "Don't worry, that's Kaylee.... are you afraid of dogs? well, she has the form of a wolf but-...." she seems to forget the rest as she yawns.



Tassara nods at Ricket, even starting to doss off as she walks, guided by the Jaguar.  "Kathy, find the camp" she motions the cat. 

Tassara Survival 1d20+11=18

Kathy Survival 1d20+6=18


----------



## Kuno (Mar 28, 2014)

Kaylee will give a bark at Yuki then head toward camp at a lope.  She will listen and watch around her as she goes.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
1,+19
Total:20

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
18,+21
Total:39


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 28, 2014)

At Tassara's reassuring words, she stood up, reaching a hand towards the canine.  At that exact moment Kaylee barked, causing her to recoil, running over to Hayao, and grabbing onto the elf's arm.  She will walk as fast and in the direction he moves in, quietly sobbing into his shoulder.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2014)

The sobbing immediately gets Tassara's attention. "Yuki... It's only Kaylee. You don't have to be afraid" she moves closer to her to comfort and console her.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 28, 2014)

She looks at Tassara, “I-I-I-I know.  B-but it doesn't matter.” she continues leaning on the elf as she speaks to the cleric.  “Wolves, th-they just...” she pauses, “They really scare me Tassy.” she calms a bit, not crying, but still glancing nervously at the Druid in wolf form.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2014)

Tassara will walk along with her until they are back to the camp. She pats her in her shoulder. "There, there..."


----------



## kluang (Mar 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks for any nearby cover that could be taken, even partial
> Total defense is now up +4 AC
> "Gnggh, like I thought. Anyone who is asleep wake the hell up! Also, I hope these aren't laced with poison else we are in trouble."



Zozaria pulls out his blade and stands next to Ulysesn.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Tassara, Yuki, Hayao, Duncan, Kaylee, Ricket_ 




The group slowly heads back to the campsite-where-certainly-nothing-is-going-wrong while comforting Yuki.

*dice clatter*  Kaylee's sharp canine ears pick up the sound of a scream in the wind coming from the campsite!






*Spoiler*: _Drell, Makenna, Ulysesn, Zozaria, Troyce_ 




Drell summons a pair of wolves which proceed to dart off towards the Northeast where one set of javelins came from.  Immediately as they arrive a pair of javelins strike them and they vanish in a flash back to wherever summoned wolves come from.

Makenna, Ulysesn, Zozaria, and Troyce all look for whatever cover they can find in the camp and keep the best guard they can.

From the South another pair of javelins rain at the group targeting the now obvious spellcaster (Drell -32).  Drell tries to turn to face the other threat but his body feels heavy, almost leaden.  Before he has a chance to consider this new development everything goes black and he drops to the ground.

((This puts Drell at 7/55 hp))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 28, 2014)

The canine ears perk up and Kaylee whimpers.  That was before she gave a growl, barked at the group and took off at a dead run toward the camp.  She will be on a look out for anything suspicious.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
7,+19
Total:26

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
1,+21
Total:22


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 28, 2014)

Yuki cringes at the noises that Kaylee made, then watches her take off.  She pauses for a moment, getting a feeling of what she should do.  She charges off at her top speed, following the druid, knowing as long as she's panicked, she knows she's following the right thing.

Survival-
Roll(1d20)+6:
7,+6
Total:13

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+14:
18,+14
Total:32


----------



## kluang (Mar 28, 2014)

"Cowards." and Zozaria darted towards the northeast.

Acrobatics

Roll(1d20)+11:
17,+11
Total:28


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2014)

"Let's go!" She says in urgency. "Don't run too far!" Tassara sighs trying to run behind them with Kathy. "What is it?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2014)

kluang said:


> "Cowards." and Zozaria darted towards the northeast.
> 
> Acrobatics
> 
> ...



" "Dammit Drell! " Can't take any chances."
Ulysesn rushes towards where Drell is and uses all of his remaining strength and might to drag him to cover with him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2014)

** Makenna's Action for next round **

"Help Drell, I'll try to draw their attention!"  Makenna jumps out from her improvised cover and charges to the Southwest.

** Nissa's Action for next round **
Nissa shrugs as the others charge back and grips Fluffykins tightly, "charge Fluffykins!"  The pair race after Kaylee at full speed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ** Makenna's Action for next round **
> 
> "Help Drell, I'll try to draw their attention!"  Makenna jumps out from her improvised cover and charges to the Southwest.


Ulysesn nods  .


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Kaylee, Yuki, Nissa_ 




Charging ahead at full speed you arrive back at the clearing.   You can act freely next round.





*Spoiler*: _Ricket, Tassara, Pareia, Hayao, Duncan_ 




(I'm making the assumption that those of you that haven't posted are going to move with haste back toward the camp)

You jog after the faster characters but lag behind.  You'll arrive next round and can act the round after that.





*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Zozaria, Makenna, Troyce_ 




Zozaria charges to the Northeast, to his surprise four Javelins are waiting for him.  He manages to deflect two of them with quick parries but two still manage to strike him.

Makenna charges to the Southwest to the same outcome, two shadowy figures hurl their barbed weapons at her.  She manages to dance out of the way of them.

Ulysesn and Troyce move to Drell and attempt to drag him.  With supreme effort they pull the body of the wizard over to their makeshift cover.

Two of the figures by Zozaria pull back hiding farther back in the woods from him.  He can still see one that's not as well hidden as he thinks he is but he loses the other.

The other two charge forward with morningstars.  They have oddly blurred figures, obscured by magic but they appear to be some sort of larger, bulkier relative of a goblin.  They swing dangerously forceful blows but Zozaria manages to evade them, barely.

Four javelins fire from concealment at Makenna who catches glimpses of four blurred figures repositioning in the woods presumably to take shots again.  Makenna manages to dodge the four weapons, seeming to dodge them without even looking at the weapons.





*Spoiler*: _Drell_ 




Zzzzzzzzz......


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kaylee, Yuki, Nissa_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Bastard, don't die here."
Ulysesn attempts to stop any bleeding Drell has before leaving and himself as well
Heal(drell): 1d20+14: 21 [1d20=7]
Heal(self):1d20+14: 28 [1d20=14]
((this will probably take a round right?))
"Troyce mind  keeping an eye on Drell."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 28, 2014)

Bursting into the clearing, Kaylee can immediately smells the blood.  A growl deep in her throat, then she sniffs the air for who might be doing the attacking.  

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
18,+19
Total:37

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
13,+21
Total:34

When she figures out a direction she will charge toward them.  Casting Entangle if/when she spots them.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 28, 2014)

Yuki will continue to follow Kaylee, wherever she goes.  Her heart pounding so hard that it's all the monk can hear, she will continue chase with the canine, if the druid finds/entangles anything worth mentioning, she will punch it.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+14:
11,+14
Total:25

Unarmed strike-
Roll(1d20)+11:
10,+11
Total:21

Damage(if needed)-
Roll(1d8)+7:
5,+7
Total:12

((If the chasing around is one round, then this will be the next round.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2014)

((Everyone can see the two blurred figures in melee with Zozaria, the ranged ones are hidden and require perception checks to see))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 29, 2014)

Tassara realizes something very wrong is happening at the camp. "No, no, no..."

Tassara looks at Kathy who urgently trots beside her. If only she could carry her...

She arrives well behind Yuki and Kaylee.

Perception 1d20+20=28

((assuming she sees Uly and Drell, she will run the hell up to them to help them))


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2014)

After arriving, Ricket will engage with the visible enemies.

(on phone can't roll)


----------



## kluang (Mar 29, 2014)

"What manner of creature is this?" Zozaria grips his blade and attacks his two opponents.

Vaapad Form:
--Increase crit range by 1 for every 3 points of shield bonus.

Initiative

Roll(1d20)+6:
5,+6
Total:11

Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+12:
17,+12
Total:29

Roll(1d20)+12:
7,+12
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+12:
5,+12
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+12:
6,+12
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+12:
19,+12
Total:31



Damage


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d12)+6:
4,+6
Total:10

Roll(1d12)+6:
2,+6
Total:8

Roll(1d12)+6:
4,+6
Total:10

Roll(1d12)+6:
8,+6
Total:14

Roll(1d12)+6:
7,+6
Total:13


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2014)

*Round 3?  4?*

After arriving in the clearing Kaylee spots Zozaria engaged with something, while obviously things are not well at least that's a target she can work with.  She casts Entanglement, one of the creatures is caught up in the vines but the other manages to dodge out of the area.

Yuki, running with Kaylee, charges at the free creature with a flying kick.  She thought her aim was true but their blurred forms are indistinct, and she ends up missing him.  Nissa charges along side, her tiny spear draws a trickle of blood from the target.

Zozaria swings a pair of heavy strikes at the entangled opponent, leaving crippling wounds though the creature stays standing.

Makenna apparently spots something, she moves deeper into the woods to strike at a hidden figure.

Troyce keeps his cover with Ulysesn as Ulysesn does what he can for Drell.

The hidden creatures near Zozaria launce javelins at Yuki and Nissa.  Yuki bats the weapon out of the air while Nissa isn't so skilled (Nissa -8).  The free creature in melee _withdraws_ hiding in the woods while the entangled on struggles to free himself.

The three around Makenna fire their javelins at her while the other also withdraws.  She casually dodges the thrown weapons in her dance.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 29, 2014)

(( Ok, I'm guessing the rest can act in this round ))

Tassara looks horrified at Ulysesn and Drell. She moves to their side to help cover them while ordering Kathy to attack the creatures fleeing.

Bite 1d20+8=25, 1d6+3=8

She touches Drell, spending one of her higher spells for healing. 

(cure serious wounds) 3d8+6=21 

"Drell, Drelll! Wake up! Talk to me!" she slaps him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2014)

"Okay, I think that is the best I can do, make sure the others know Troyce. Now..."



soulnova said:


> (( Ok, I'm guessing the rest can act in this round ))
> 
> Tassara looks horrified at Ulysesn and Drell. She moves to their side to help cover them while ordering Kathy to attack the entangled creature.
> 
> ...



"I'm going to help Makenna."
Ulysesn follows Makenna's presence and light to go and help her in the fight.
Perception:1d20+17: 34 [1d20=17]


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 29, 2014)

"Please."

Hayao picks up the pace, moving to support Makenna. 

"Do _not _kill the one Kaylee captured."

((Guessing that'll be a full round move.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 29, 2014)

She growls in frustration of missing, then follow the ones withdrawing, completely ignoring Kaylee now.  She will strike out blindly, in hopes she gets something.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+14:
3,+14
Total:17

Init-
Roll(1d20)+4:
17,+4
Total:21

Unarmed strike!
Roll(1d20)+11:
18,+11
Total:29

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Okay, I think that is the best I can do, make sure the others know Troyce. Now..."
> 
> "I'm going to help Makenna."
> ]



"...The others know what?" Troyce hoarsely stammers, slowing reaching a point of full awakedness. "I hardly even know what's going besides that we're under attack from _something_."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2014)

*Round 4? 5?

*Hayao and Ulysesn move to support Makenna.  Ulysesn catches a glimpse of the one that withdrew last round (if you want to attack him you may).  Attacked or not he moves at full speed away from the group, quickly vanishing into the woods.

Other than the entangled one there's no sign of the ones that were near Zozaria.  Kathy could probably follow their trail if they want to.

The entangled one struggles against his bonds again, this time bursting free in a moment of raw strength.  Without any hesitation he immediately flees from the group (Zozaria, if you want to take an attack of opportunity you can).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Round 4? 5?
> 
> *Hayao and Ulysesn move to support Makenna.  Ulysesn catches a glimpse of the one that withdrew last round (if you want to attack him you may).  Attacked or not he moves at full speed away from the group, quickly vanishing into the woods.


Ulysesn casts entangle on him right away and continues moving forward after him.
"Not so fast!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn casts entangle on him right away and continues moving forward after him.
> "Not so fast!"



He's snagged, for now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> He's snagged, for now.


"You can't move your feet."
Ulysesn makes a called shot for where the things Achilles tendon would presumably be so it cannot move.
Called Shots:
-As a full-round action can make a single attack targeted at a specific body part of an opponent.
-AC of the target will vary (for a humanoid a general idea might be +4 for a limb, +8 for the head, +12 for an eye)
Called shot to Achilles tendon: 
Dmg: 
"Makenna, back me up! Don't kill this one."


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2014)

Ricket will cast major image and set the entire forest on fire. That should flush out these buggers.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2014)

Muk said:


> Ricket will cast major image and set the entire forest on fire. That should flush out these buggers.



You only have seven 10' cubes available, I'm having trouble picturing how you could make the illusion of the entire forest being on fire with that.

A small area of it perhaps but not much.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 29, 2014)

Kaylee will cast hold person on the man that is entangled.  She will then try and find the other one that ran away.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
14,+19
Total:33 (33)

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
12,+21
Total:33 (33)


----------



## Vergil (Mar 29, 2014)

Duncan uses *Command* to try and have the one that ran away come towards the group

*"Approach!"* Duncan commands


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2014)

In the interest of time we'll push on.



Muk said:


> Ricket will cast major image and set the entire forest on fire. That should flush out these buggers.


Ricket makes the illusion of a roaring inferno, there's no immediate response from those that left though.



Kuno said:


> Kaylee will cast hold person on the man that is  entangled.  She will then try and find the other one that ran away.


Hold person is successful, the creature freezes up.

((I'm going to assume Ulysesn isn't going to bother to shoot him at this point but I guess he wants to he can))

Are you going out into the woods to try and track him down?  Or just looking from the dubious safety of the camp?



Vergil said:


> Duncan uses *Command* to try and have the one that ran away come towards the group
> 
> *"Approach!"* Duncan commands



Duncan needs to be able to see a target to use the spell.  He could target the square a target is in if he knows which (5'x5') square to to target to have a 50% chance, but in this case he doesn't know where to try.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Hold person is successful, the creature freezes up.
> 
> ((I'm going to assume Ulysesn isn't going to bother to shoot him at this point but I guess he wants to he can))


((I'm assuming entangle is still active, but whatever))
"Everyone, lets find out what these are, no use fighting anymore."
Ulysesn pulls out a silk rope made from spider silk and ties it around the creatures neck, hands, and feet also attempting to get a good look at it while it is held in place by magic.

"If you don't mind Makenna. Wouldn't mind you double checking those knots either."
After this he'll return it to camp with Makenna's help.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 29, 2014)

Yuki continues standing where she is for a moment, watching in the direction the other shadows disappeared into.  She then turns around and starts heading back with the rest of them, she will pick Drell up if she passes by, over her shoulder while following.  She'll glance back one more time.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+14:
19,+14
Total:33 (33)


----------



## kluang (Mar 29, 2014)

Zozaria looks at the creature, frozen by magic. "Tie him. I'm pretty sure Ricket can make him talk."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((I'm assuming entangle is still active, but whatever))
> "Everyone, lets find out what these are, no use fighting anymore."
> Ulysesn pulls out a silk rope made from spider silk and ties it around the creatures neck, hands, and feet also attempting to get a good look at it while it is held in place by magic.
> 
> ...



Even close up the creature's features are blurred and indistinct.  It's clearly a magical effect (Blur spell).

The hold person wears off pretty quickly after he's tied up, he struggles against the bonds but they hold, at least for now.  He growls and struggles as they drag him back to the campsite but doesn't say anything intelligible.




Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki continues standing where she is for  a moment, watching in the direction the other shadows disappeared into.   She then turns around and starts heading back with the rest of them,  she will pick Drell up if she passes by, over her shoulder while  following.  She'll glance back one more time.
> 
> Perception-
> Roll(1d20)+14:
> ...


Yuki doesn't see any sign of them.  Whether this means they ran off or whether they're just biding their time for another attack she can't tell.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Even close up the creature's features are blurred and indistinct.  It's clearly a magical effect (Blur spell).
> 
> The hold person wears off pretty quickly after he's tied up, he struggles against the bonds but they hold, at least for now.  He growls and struggles as they drag him back to the campsite but doesn't say anything intelligible.


"If anyone could figure out what these are it's Drell, is he awake yet? All I can tell is it's a spell that blurs, also Ricket I need you to make sure those ropes are tight as possible, don't kill it please."
Ulysesn goes over any knowledge he can think of of creatures that use javelins ,the blur spell and their tactics as well.
As well as what region they are in at the moment to help narrow things down.
Knowledge (Geography): 1d20+9: 29 [1d20=20]
Knowledge (Arcana): 1d20+10: 24 [1d20=14]
Knowledge (nature):1d20+10: 16 [1d20=6]
Knowledge (engineering):1d20+9: 18 [1d20=9]


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 29, 2014)

"Nah, not yet." the monk looks at the wizard on her shoulder, laying him down once more on his bedroll.  "Was it those things that hurt him?" she asks, a determined look in her eye as she questions, worried for Drell. If anything, she'll make sure he's at the least not dying yet.

Heal?(Would that be able to tell her what's wrong?)
Roll(1d20)+6:
6,+6
Total:12


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn goes over any knowledge he can think of of creatures that use javelins ,the blur spell and their tactics as well.
> As well as what region they are in at the moment to help narrow things down.



Any society that has mastered metalcraft has made use of javelins or something similar.  They're mildly more popular with creatures of increased strength as they're simple to use but still take advantage of strength of arm.

*dice clatter*

The creature, whatever it is, manages to break one of the knots holding him, the moment he's free he sprints for the edge of the campsite at full speed (those nearby are welcome to take an AoO if they so choose)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Nah, not yet." the monk looks at the wizard on her shoulder, laying him down once more on his bedroll.  "Was it those things that hurt him?" she asks, a determined look in her eye as she questions, worried for Drell. If anything, she'll make sure he's at the least not dying yet.
> 
> Heal?(Would that be able to tell her what's wrong?)
> Roll(1d20)+6:
> ...


(It would, that roll won't though)

He's stable, Yuki can verify that much.  He's just not responding to any attempt she makes to wake him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 29, 2014)

She will run after that thing and grapple it.

Roll(1d20)+7:
18,+7
Total:25


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The creature, whatever it is, manages to break one of the knots holding him, the moment he's free he sprints for the edge of the campsite at full speed (those nearby are welcome to take an AoO if they so choose)


"Yuki grab the rope!"
Ulysesn makes a single AoO shot at the creature

special effect confirm:1d20+29: 32 [1d20=3]
Dmg:1d8+8: 10 [1d8=2]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She will run after that thing and grapple it.
> 
> Roll(1d20)+7:
> 18,+7
> Total:25


((Your CMB's almost certainly higher than that))

Yuki charges the running creature to tackle it, but her grip again catches the blurry edges of his form.

((Heh, the dice hate you, sorry  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Yuki grab the rope!"
> Ulysesn makes a single AoO shot at the creature
> 
> special effect confirm:1d20+29: 32 [1d20=3]
> Dmg:1d8+8: 10 [1d8=2]



It takes the bolt in the back as it runs, apparently far more concerned with getting away than the damage the bolt might do.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> It takes the bolt in the back as it runs, apparently far more concerned with getting away than the damage the bolt might do.



Ulysesn takes aim again this time aiming making a full attack, called shot, lower right leg
Called shot:
dmg:1d8+8: 14 [1d8=6]


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 29, 2014)

If it doesn't die from Ulysesn's bolt, she will try again for her grapple, growling in anger while doing so.

Grapple-
Roll(1d20)+11:
11,+11
Total:22


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn takes aim again this time aiming making a full attack, called shot, lower right leg
> Called shot:
> dmg:1d8+8: 14 [1d8=6]


((With a run action he actually goes 120' from camp, that's outside of view in "dense woods"  So you'll have to move up to try another shot but we'll address Yuki's grapple first.))



Captain Obvious said:


> If it doesn't die from Ulysesn's bolt,  she will try again for her grapple, growling in anger while doing so.
> 
> Grapple-
> Roll(1d20)+11:
> ...



*Dice clatter*  Yuki chases further and tries again, this time tackling him into a pile.  It struggles and roars with rage but she holds him firmly.

((If your plan is to drag him back give me another 3 grapple checks please.  If your plan is something else go ahead and fill me in))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 30, 2014)

Yuki will drag the thing back, and continue to keep as strong of a grip as she can on it.

Roll(1d20)+11:
19,+11
Total:30

Roll(1d20)+11:
19,+11
Total:30

Roll(1d20)+11:
16,+11
Total:27

(())


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((With a run action he actually goes 120' from camp, that's outside of view in "dense woods"  So you'll have to move up to try another shot but we'll address Yuki's grapple first.))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


((wayyyy too fast))
Ulysesn moves forward and has the shot  readied as a ready action for if it breaks out of the grapple
INI for ready action:1d20+11: 27 [1d20=16]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki will drag the thing back, and continue to keep as strong of a grip as she can on it.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((wayyyy too fast))
> Ulysesn moves forward and has the shot  readied as a ready action for if it breaks out of the grapple
> INI for ready action:1d20+11: 27 [1d20=16]



Yuki manages to drag it a little ways back toward camp as Ulysesn advances, then with a sudden surge of strength it manages to break her grip, freed for a moment it turns to run again only for Ulysesn to put a bolt in its leg with enough force to take the spring out of his step.

The creature apparently weighs the options of running for it anyway or fighting against suicidal odds then apparently resigns itself.  It says something that sounds moderately hostile in goblin.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 30, 2014)

She will glare at it, grab it, and bring it back to the camp, seemingly trying to squeeze it to death, not wanting it to get away again, even if it looks like it resigned.
(Want me to roll again?)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Yuki manages to drag it a little ways back toward camp as Ulysesn advances, then with a sudden surge of strength it manages to break her grip, freed for a moment it turns to run again only for Ulysesn to put a bolt in its leg with enough force to take the spring out of his step.
> 
> The creature apparently weighs the options of running for it anyway or fighting against suicidal odds then apparently resigns itself.  It says something that sounds moderately hostile in goblin.



"Looks like we have another Trog situation. It's unfortunate only Drell likely can speak to it, someone wake him up please. Yuki tie him and drag him back please."
Ulysesn sounds rather irritated
He also has another action readied if it decides to run before brought back
Called shot(other leg):
dmg:1d8+8: 13 [1d8=5]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She will glare at it, grab it, and bring it back to the camp, seemingly trying to squeeze it to death, not wanting it to get away again, even if it looks like it resigned.
> (Want me to roll again?)



((Nah, no need))

The creature puts up minimal resistance as it's brought back to camp.  It eyes everyone around it with suspicion and looks like it still considers a run for it but it seems resigned to its fate at the moment.  It speaks again in goblin.

After a moment of looking around and realizing nobody understands him Nissa pipes up, "he wants to know what you want with him, why he's still alive."  She speaks back to the creature in goblin for a moment longer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> After a moment of looking around and realizing nobody understands him Nissa pipes up, "he wants to know what you want with him, why he's still alive."  She speaks back to the creature in goblin for a moment longer.



"Eh you can talk to him Nissa? Ask him why they attacked us."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Eh you can talk to him Nissa? Ask him why they attacked us."


Nissa nods, "none of you speak goblin?  It's such a common language too!"  She giggles slightly then addresses the goblin presumably asking Ulysesn's question.

The creature snorts and says something that sounds derisive in return.  Nissa and the figure have a brief exchange before Nissa turns back and says "he says because you look like you would have things they might want.  I think it's a raiding group he's not terribly cooperative though."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 30, 2014)

Yuki tightens her grip menacingly.

Intimidate-
Roll(1d20)+7:
20,+7
Total:27


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa nods, "none of you speak goblin?  It's such a common language too!"  She giggles slightly then addresses the goblin presumably asking Ulysesn's question.
> 
> The creature snorts and says something that sounds derisive in return.  Nissa and the figure have a brief exchange before Nissa turns back and says "he says because you look like you would have things they might want.  I think it's a raiding group he's not terribly cooperative though."



"I see. Ask him what his name is and if he'll take that blur down so I can get a good look at him. It's only life or death after all, the more we know the less likely he'll die."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

((The creature's more or less intimidated  ))

Nissa nods and the two go back and forth for a moment once again.  After a moment she replies, "he says he can't.  It's kinda hard to understand him but I think it's a potion?  It'll probably wear off in another minute.  He says his name is Ghnoth.  I think that's a bugbear name, if that's what you're working at?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((The creature's more or less intimidated  ))
> 
> Nissa nods and the two go back and forth for a moment once again.  After a moment she replies, "he says he can't.  It's kinda hard to understand him but I think it's a potion?  It'll probably wear off in another minute.  He says his name is Ghnoth.  I think that's a bugbear name, if that's what you're working at?"



"A bugbear named Ghnoth? 
Ask him how his tribe's relations with other races are and why would he wonder why we wouldn't kill him."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 30, 2014)

She just stays silent as she holds the creature, letting Ulysesn and Nissa do the talking.

((She just wanted to make him...a bit more cooperative.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

Nissa looks at Ulysesn with a look of bewilderment then shrugs and repeats the question to the bugbear.  They again go back and forth for a while before Nissa replies, "he doesn't understand your question.  Bugbears don't really have formal 'relations' they frequently fight with other groups they encounter and might have a sort of truce from time to time but they don't typically trade or work with others outside their tribe."

She pauses and has another interchange with the creature, "I think he's mostly confused why you wouldn't just kill him.  He would gladly have killed all of us, he still would if he thought there was any chance of success."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa looks at Ulysesn with a look of bewilderment then shrugs and repeats the question to the bugbear.  They again go back and forth for a while before Nissa replies, "he doesn't understand your question.  Bugbears don't really have formal 'relations' they frequently fight with other groups they encounter and might have a sort of truce from time to time but they don't typically trade or work with others outside their tribe."
> 
> She pauses and has another interchange with the creature, "I think he's mostly confused why you wouldn't just kill him.  He would gladly have killed all of us, he still would if he thought there was any chance of success."


"Okay pretty clear here that it'd be in our best interest to not negotiate with a bugbear in the future. Ask him if being called more ruthless than a cave trog is considered a compliment for him and why they have never considered combining into a single force like the orcs when it would make them stronger,smarter,richer."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

Nissa complies, and the pair converse again for a moment, during this conversation whatever magic was effecting him comes to an end and his features show through.  After a moment Nissa turns back, "he says he doesn't know what a 'trog' is.  He also says orcs are stupid creatures, he seems vaguely insulted to be compared to them at all.  He doesn't want to talk about the details of his tribe though."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa complies, and the pair converse again for a moment, during this conversation whatever magic was effecting him comes to an end and his features show through.  After a moment Nissa turns back, "he says he doesn't know what a 'trog' is.  He also says orcs are stupid creatures, he seems vaguely insulted to be compared to them at all.  He doesn't want to talk about the details of his tribe though."



"Ha, so he considers himself smarter than an orc. I think we need to head to the pixie village to rest after this Nissa."
Ulysesn scratches what a trog looks like into the ground quickly
"Tell him that is what a trog looks like and that I'll be removing those bolts with his compliance."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

Nissa complies and relays the message then translates, "he's confused, I'm confused.  But we could go to the village, I'm not sure how safe we'd be here."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa complies and relays the message then translates, "he's confused, I'm confused.  But we could go to the village, I'm not sure how safe we'd be here."



"Safer than here and you need to get there, two birds one stone another encounter like that and I'm not sure..."
Ulysesn looks at Parenia
"What would you do with him, the bugbear?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 30, 2014)

"Nissa?  This doesn't have to do with Ghnoth, but...How long has it been since you last saw these guys, y'know Ulysesn and the others?" she asks, ready to do whatever she is told to do.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

((I think I'm sleeping soon, give the others a chance to have input anyway))


Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Safer than here and you need to get there, two birds one stone another encounter like that and I'm not sure..."
> Ulysesn looks at Parenia
> "What would you do with him, the bugbear?"


"The bugbear that's injured and no threat?  I would probably let him go.  But then I don't stay in one place very long, and I rarely let myself be in a position where bugbears try to kill me in my sleep."



Captain Obvious said:


> "Nissa?  This doesn't have to do with  Ghnoth, but...How long has it been since you last saw these guys, y'know  Ulysesn and the others?" she asks, ready to do whatever she is told to  do.



(("600 years!  Give or take a decade!"))

Nissa thinks about this for a moment, "maybe 5 months?  I'm not sure exactly that was a pretty dark time, we all had a lot on our minds."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "The bugbear that's injured and no threat?  I would probably let him go.  But then I don't stay in one place very long, and I rarely let myself be in a position where bugbears try to kill me in my sleep."


Ulysesn replies to Parenia
"I see... Mind giving us a bigger hand? Heal our wounds possibly if you can? It looks like we'll be going back to rest at the pixie village and I'd prefer to not have anything bad happen.
Ulysesn pulls out the javelin still sticking out of him 
Even if she doesn't heal his wounds he'll walk over next to Makenna
"I was considering letting him go to begin with. It'll be decided by what the group wants. That includes you Makenna, Nissa.
 I already know Drell's vote I think."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 30, 2014)

"I think he should die where he stands." she puts a hand on the opposite side of his face as her arm.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I think he should die where he stands." she puts a hand on the opposite side of his face as her arm.



"I'd wait until drell wakes up, he should be able to after Tassara healed him."(28 hp now for drell right?)
Ulysesn goes over to Drell and attempts to wake him up.


EvilMoogle said:


> ((I'll comment on other stuff later but Drell is still unconscious even after Tassara's healing.  Normal attempts to wake him fail.))



"Oh you're kidding me, he's in a coma or something."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'd wait until drell wakes up, he should be able to after Tassara healed him."(28 hp now for drell right?)
> Ulysesn goes over to Drell and attempts to wake him up.



((I'll comment on other stuff later but Drell is still unconscious even after Tassara's healing.  Normal attempts to wake him fail.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 30, 2014)

“If Drell wakes up soon.  If he doesn't wake up in the next minute, I'm not letting go until he's a corpse.” She will wait for Drell to wake up, then roughly rip her arm back towards her.  If he doesn't wake up, she will do it anyway.

Unarmed strike(Necksnap)
Roll(1d20)+11:
20,+11
Total:31
((Roll(1d20)+11:
15,+11
Total:26
Blood spray...?  ))

Roll(1d8)+7:
8,+7
Total:15

((I'm going to fail everything from now on, aren't I?))


----------



## Vergil (Mar 30, 2014)

Duncan looks at the captives.

"Ye know, ye do this everytime. Instead of killin them in battle, which is totally fine, we catch them and then have te figure out whether te let them go or not. And then we let them go at the end of it. So, let's save ourselves a bunchg of shit and just let them go. Sneaky bastards."

He looks at Drell.

"Well let's patch him up too."

Duncan uses Healing Hex on Drell

Roll(2d8)+6:
6,6,+6
Total:18


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2014)

((Tassara did slap him. That didn't work either? ))

"Don't try anything harsh on Drell" Tassara  will cast detect magic  and check on Drell. "Ask him what they used on Drell"  

Spellcraft  1d20+3=16 

"Uhm... Can someone else check him for magic effects?"


"I say, we should turn him over to the nearest town. If they have raided this area before, they might be looking for them."  ((how common is for towns to offer rewards for stopping these types of raiders? What do they usually do if someone caught an orc or a globin?))


----------



## Vergil (Mar 30, 2014)

Spellcraft:

1d20+15
15+15 = 30

Duncan sighs

"But isn't he so much better like this?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

soulnova said:


> ((Tassara did slap him. That didn't work either? ))
> 
> "Don't try anything harsh on Drell" Tassara  will cast detect magic  and check on Drell. "Ask him what they used on Drell"


Nissa chats with the bugbear back and forth for a moment, "he says they use something on the javelins that makes people sleep.  I'm not familiar with the name he uses but I think he's describing blue whinnis, if that's the case Drell will probably sleep for a few hours but he'll probably be fine when he wakes up.



soulnova said:


> Spellcraft  1d20+3=16
> 
> "Uhm... Can someone else check him for magic effects?"


There's no magic about him.




soulnova said:


> "I say, we should turn him over to the nearest town. If they have raided this area before, they might be looking for them."  ((how common is for towns to offer rewards for stopping these types of raiders? What do they usually do if someone caught an orc or a globin?))



It's not uncommon for towns near the wilds to offer bounties on the ears of goblins or orcs or other creatures prone to raiding.  Tassara's never heard of live ones being delivered before.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 30, 2014)

"He's probably pretendin te be asleep cos he's an ass."

"I think it's clear we're no gettin much sleep tonuight. What do ye think Tassy? Keep pushin forward or try and sleep?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 30, 2014)

Kaylee will cast remove sickness on Drell, hoping it might help in waking him up.  Then she will walk over to the bugbear.  It had been a long day, the druid had her life force sucked out of her and still hadn't regain all her health, plus she needed to think about the discussion she had with Tassy.  Things did not bode well for anyone at the moment.

"We are going to discuss you wandering off in a bit."  Kaylee glared at Yuki then looked at the creature she was holding.  Turning toward Ulysesn she shakes her head.  "For a ranger you don't know much about the wilds.  

"Now are you ready to translate for me Nissa?"  She bend down in front of him.  "First find out if he can speak any other language.  If not then tell him we are going to play a little game."  Smiling at Duncan Kaylee will take his sword then move back to the creature.  "He is going to lead us to where his 'tribe' is and we are going to have a discussion with them about how it feels to be woke up and attacked."  

Feeling the edge of the blade she will glare at the creature.  "If he doesn't take us when we want to go he will start losing toes, one at a time.  Then fingers, then limbs..."  She continues to glare at him while Nissa translates.

Intimidate:
Roll(1d20)+19:
20,+19
Total:39


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 30, 2014)

Yuki growls, then states, "After that, we'll let you go, nothing more."

Bluff-
Roll(1d20)+8:
15,+8
Total:23


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "We are going to discuss you wandering off in a bit."  Kaylee glared at Yuki then looked at the creature she was holding.  Turning toward Ulysesn she shakes her head.  "For a ranger you don't know much about the wilds."



"The wilds are large, I can't know everything about them let alone about the many cultures in them, I may be a half-elf but I'm only 25 or is it 26 now? Compared to an Elf like Drell I don't think you'd know that much either."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 30, 2014)

"You're a shit, you know that Pretty boy?  I think I even know more about the wilds than you do." she snorts, "and I'm only like a year older than you are."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 30, 2014)

Duncan looks uncomfortable without his sword but bears with it. 

"Remind me not te piss you off, " he says before turning to Uly.

"She's a Druid. Raised in the wilds. And seems to be older than all of us combined....whichI'm totally fine with. But yeah, I'm pretty sure she's got ye beat"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2014)

> "What do ye think Tassy? Keep pushing forward or try and sleep?"



Her lower lip trembles for a second, as if she was at the verge of crying. 

_"...I need my sleep...please...."_ 

"We can't go to his village right now... we need to sleep"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 30, 2014)

Duncan looks at Tassy and raises an eyebrow.

"Ye've never done an all nighter before? Give it a shot. It's fun feelin all dazed and confused."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 30, 2014)

Yuki sighs, "Duncan, she can't.  She's a cleric of the Coddler.  She HAS to sleep." she continues her grip, "I'm sure I can keep a hold of this guy until morning, as long as nothing else happens.  If anyone has more rope, we can double the constraints..."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 30, 2014)

"Ack, I'm sure the Coddler won't mind one wee transgression. Aren't Gods all forgivin and shit?" Duncan says.

"Heh, we could find some of that poison and just make ye sleep for a while whilst we travel. Seriously, I doubt we're gonna get any sleep."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2014)

"I have more rope" she will give her rope to Yuki and hugs her. "Thank you...."

She will go to sleep close to Drell to have him at reach if anything else happens.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 30, 2014)

"We didn't get all of them Tassy.  I doubt we will get much sleep tonight..."  Kaylee growls still glaring at the creature.

Knowledge Nature:  Bugbear
Roll(1d20)+15:
18,+15
Total:33 (33)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 30, 2014)

Yuki will tie him up in the ropes, after making him sit.  Then grapple him again from behind, to make sure he can't escape.  She will stay there like that, watching for any more trouble from then on.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "You're a shit, you know that Pretty boy?  I think I even know more about the wilds than you do." she snorts, "and I'm only like a year older than you are."



"And I'll still look my youthful self at the age of 70, I think I'd worry more in regards to age for yourself if you are a year ahead of me, especially with..." Ulysesn turns silent for some reason, almost like something appeared in his mind that he hadn't considered.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 30, 2014)

"Go to sleep, Ulysesn."

Hayao sits beside Yuki to help keep an eye on the bugbear, foregoing what little sleep they might be able to obtain for the remainder of the night.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Go to sleep, Ulysesn."
> 
> Hayao sits beside Yuki to help keep an eye on the bugbear, foregoing what little sleep they might be able to obtain for the remainder of the night.


Ulysesn has somewhat of a pained expression.
"That's... probably a good idea. Wake me up once you decide what to do."
Ulysesn goes to take a nap near Makenna.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 30, 2014)

At what Ulysesn says, her heart sunk at the thought.  “Yeah, I know.  That's why I act the way I do.  My life flies past me faster than I can chase it.  I didn't have the greatest first half of my years either.  I have to make up for the lost time.  There are only a few things that I can promise you guys.  One, I will never _ever_ betray any of you.  Two, I won't make a deal with a Demon, even if it would...” her voice trails off, a look of sadness in her eye as she looks at Hayao.  “Everything that happens...It happens for a reason.  I want to make sure, while I'm in his life, Hayao is happy.  Even if he doesn't show it.” she huffs, obviously hurt from dwelling on it.

“Fyre used to tell me, 'Life is suffering.  If you don't suffer, you haven't truly lived.' I never knew what she meant by that.  Live by the beat of your own drum, if you feel pain and suffering while following it...then you can look back, even if your life is short, and laugh.  You can say when you're on your deathbed, 'I lived.' and mean it.  One of the hardest things for me to do, will be to leave Hayao by himself.  I won't go down without a fight.  Even if I'm old and frail, I'll go kicking.” fighting back tears obvious in her voice as she spoke.  But not faltering her grip on the bugbear once.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> At what Ulysesn says, her heart sunk at the thought.  ?Yeah, I know.  That's why I act the way I do.  My life flies past me faster than I can chase it.  I didn't have the greatest first half of my years either.  I have to make up for the lost time.  There are only a few things that I can promise you guys.  One, I will never _ever_ betray any of you.  Two, I won't make a deal with a Demon, even if it would...? her voice trails off, a look of sadness in her eye as she looks at Hayao.  ?Everything that happens...It happens for a reason.  I want to make sure, while I'm in his life, Hayao is happy.  Even if he doesn't show it.? she huffs, obviously hurt from dwelling on it.
> 
> ?Fyre used to tell me, 'Life is suffering.  If you don't suffer, you haven't truly lived.' I never knew what she meant by that.  Live by the beat of your own drum, if you feel pain and suffering while following it...then you can look back, even if your life is short, and laugh.  You can say when you're on your deathbed, 'I lived.' and mean it.  One of the hardest things for me to do, will be to leave Hayao by himself.  I won't go down without a fight.  Even if I'm old and frail, I'll go kicking.? fighting back tears obvious in her voice as she spoke.  But not faltering her grip on the bugbear once.



"Wish I had that determination..." there is sadness in his voice,  he closes his eyes laying down to sleep before dropping like a rock into the land of dreams.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 30, 2014)

For his part, Hayao simply closes his eyes, sitting back to back with Yuki now. Perhaps he is silent out of politeness, or maybe at a loss for words. He whispers something quietly to her in Elven, relaxing as he maintained an alert mind.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Kaylee will cast remove sickness on Drell, hoping it might help in waking him up.


((This has no effect, you'd need a remove poison to wake him before the poison runs its course, which is 1d3 hours))



Kuno said:


> Then she will walk over to the bugbear.  It had been a long day, the druid had her life force sucked out of her and still hadn't regain all her health, plus she needed to think about the discussion she had with Tassy.  Things did not bode well for anyone at the moment.
> 
> "We are going to discuss you wandering off in a bit."  Kaylee glared at Yuki then looked at the creature she was holding.  Turning toward Ulysesn she shakes her head.  "For a ranger you don't know much about the wilds.
> 
> ...


Nissa looks at Kaylee confused, "you want to hunt down their whole tribe?  Okay..."  she converses with the creature for a few moments before turning back, "he says 'come to my tribe I'll guide you myself, our warriors will crush your bones with their teeth.'"



Kuno said:


> "We didn't get all of them Tassy.  I doubt we will  get much sleep tonight..."  Kaylee growls still glaring at the creature.
> 
> Knowledge Nature:  Bugbear
> Roll(1d20)+15:
> ...


Kaylee can guess that these were probably elite warriors of the tribe, going out to strike at promising targets.  The tribe itself is probably another 20 or so lesser warriors plus the chieftain and his guard.

Of course in rare cases the group could be as much as twice that size if it's an abnormally large tribe for some reason.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki will tie him up in the ropes, after  making him sit.  Then grapple him again from behind, to make sure he  can't escape.  She will stay there like that, watching for any more  trouble from then on.


Yuki has no problem holding him now, but he's not really struggling.  There's no way she can maintain a focused grip on him until morning though.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 30, 2014)

Once her energy finally gives, she will let go if the creature, crawling around to set her head in Hayao's lap, and doze off for a little while.  As long as everything permits it, if Hayao gets up for whatever reason, she will wake up groggily.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 30, 2014)

Hayao remains awake, using his *Resolve *to keep a keen mind. He sits still, with his katana unsheathed. Should the creature try to make a move, he'll immediately draw on the bugbear and alert the others. Otherwise he'll sit in silence, resting the hand he doesn't require for iaijutsu on Yuki's cheek. Statue. Still.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

((Moving on then))

Yuki maintains her grapple for a while, the creature occasionally tests his bonds but his heart doesn't really seem to be in it.  Eventually her stamina fails her and she drifts off to catch whatever rest she is allowed to this night.

The bugbear, for his part, stays awake but makes no particular attempts to flee from Hayao's watchful gaze.

For a time those awake see nothing, though every shadow cast by the flickering flames of their fire causes a twinge of tension from the sentries.


*Spoiler*: _Those that stayed awake_ 




Through the shadows in the distance you see a number of small white creatures poking out from the darkness as a bit of light catches their fur.  Once alerted and on the watch it doesn't take long to catch a solid glimpse of them, white-furred foxes, apparently out of season of their normal terrain.

Their actions are unusual.  While they seem curious of the carnage that is your campsite they make no more than casual note of the heads/bodies/etc that litter the campsite, they instead seem to be gathering notes of the camp itself.

As soon as they notice they've been spotted they vanish into the darkness surrounding the campsite but the nagging feeling you're being watched remains.




((Drell is able to be woken up at this point, I'll assume he sleeps naturally until someone does something that would wake him though))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 30, 2014)

Kaylee goes to sleep after the creature is tied up.  She will deal with things in the morning when she is not so grumpy...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

Ulysesn grabs Makenna's leg in his sleep  with both arms and squeezes saying something embarrassing in his sleep
"Teddie bear don't go..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 30, 2014)

“Wux origato gethrisj di sia xarzith vaecaesin wux malsvir, kaldaka itovir wiekr.” she growls in her sleep, digging her fingernails into the dirt, but otherwise sound asleep, completely oblivious to anything happening outside of her dreams.

((Obviously pointed at Pareia, she's even angry at her in her sleep...>_>


*Spoiler*: _Draconic Translation_ 



"You let go of my ice elf you evil, wolf loving fae."


))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 30, 2014)

Hayao observes them from a safe distance, and senses what sort of creatures they are, or what types of powers they might have, or at least attempts it before he is noticed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn grabs Makenna's leg in his sleep   with both arms and squeezes saying something embarrassing in his sleep
> "Teddie bear don't go..."


In shock Makenna immediately twists and kicks her way away from the unexpected grip before realizing what it is, she lets out a brief startled shriek before coming to her senses and quieting up.

Oddly one of the foxes comes back at the sound, apparently checking out the source.  After a moment it trots away again.



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao observes them from a safe distance, and senses what sort of creatures they are, or what types of powers they might have, or at least attempts it before he is noticed.



The foxes are clearly something more than normal foxes.  They have far more "life" than a normal animal would (though not as much as the party members do).  Something about the life sense seems unusually tenacious too, Hayao isn't sure what to make of that though.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 30, 2014)

At the shriek, Kaylee comes awake with a start.  "What's going on?!"  She asks, her sleep was light as they haven't had a good night.

Perception:  Does she spot the fox?
Roll(1d20)+19:
16,+19
Total:35

If she does:
Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+15:
1,+15
Total:16

If nothing important and the others don't say otherwise, Kaylee will go back to sleep.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 30, 2014)

Duncan

"zzzzz.....they're like watermelons...."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

Kuno said:


> At the shriek, Kaylee comes awake with a start.  "What's going on?!"  She asks, her sleep was light as they haven't had a good night.
> 
> Perception:  Does she spot the fox?
> Roll(1d20)+19:
> ...



Kaylee sees the fox that comes back, it's an arctic fox, at a glance it looks normal enough to Kaylee though the behavior is distinctly not normal.

Foxes are generally intelligent creatures though, it's possible this one was trained for some specific purpose or it's possible that this was once someone's pet and still has some sort of kinship with people.

Of course, neither of those options answer why it would be out here or even how it would survive in the wilds.

((There are other foxes but Kaylee saw only the one))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> In shock Makenna immediately twists and kicks her way away from the unexpected grip before realizing what it is, she lets out a brief startled shriek before coming to her senses and quieting up.
> 
> Oddly one of the foxes comes back at the sound, apparently checking out the source.  After a moment it trots away again.


Ulysesn looks around drowsily then sees he has Makenna's leg in both of his arms
"Sorry, didn't know I did that in my sleep."
He then lets go then sits beside her
"I was hoping you would settle down and eventually fall asleep, but you haven't. That isn't good for you, so what's on your mind to keep you up so? You don't have to hold back anything."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 30, 2014)

"I know she said the animals were coming down from the north..."  Kaylee thinks back on what the nymph said and shakes her head.  "Keep an eye out.  That thing isn't acting right.  It might have an owner around..."  She turns to Pareia and if she is awake she will talk to her.  "Are those the kind of animals coming from the north?  From that far north?"  If she is asleep Kaylee will scowl into the forest for a bit and if nobody says anything will go back to sleep.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks around drowsily then sees he has Makenna's leg in both of his arms
> "Sorry, didn't know I did that in my sleep."
> He then lets go then sits beside her
> "I was hoping you would settle down and eventually fall asleep, but you haven't. That isn't good for you, so what's on your mind to keep you up so? You don't have to hold back anything."



Makenna shivers and grips her arms, "I just want out of here.  I feel like every shadow's going to jump out and try and kill us."  She lets out a slow breath apparently trying to calm down, "I'm sorry, I'm just on edge, it's been a long night, I'm not use to this.  Give me a day once we get back to a town and I'm sure I'll be back to normal, or at least whatever goes for normal for me now."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 30, 2014)

Yuki continues to sleep through the shriek, still muttering draconic gibberish, whatever it is it sounds mildly threatening.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "I know she said the animals were coming down from the north..."  Kaylee thinks back on what the nymph said and shakes her head.  "Keep an eye out.  That thing isn't acting right.  It might have an owner around..."  She turns to Pareia and if she is awake she will talk to her.  "Are those the kind of animals coming from the north?  From that far north?"  If she is asleep Kaylee will scowl into the forest for a bit and if nobody says anything will go back to sleep.


Pareia opens one eye when Makenna yells out, again rising so gracefully that it seems like she never slept.

"It is here rather unseasonably.  Could be on the run from something."  Her voice suggests she doesn't believe that but she doesn't elaborate.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 30, 2014)

Hayao smiles down at Yuki with a wry smile for a moment, resting a protective hand on her head as he kept still so that she could sleep, though still keeping his peripheral attention on the bugbear. As Kaylee wakes up and seems to spot one of the foxes, Hayao calls over what he'd just sensed when trying to analyze them with his power.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna shivers and grips her arms, "I just want out of here.  I feel like every shadow's going to jump out and try and kill us."  She lets out a slow breath apparently trying to calm down, "I'm sorry, I'm just on edge, it's been a long night, I'm not use to this.  Give me a day once we get back to a town and I'm sure I'll be back to normal, or at least whatever goes for normal for me now."


Ulysesn looks at the campfire
"You know you saved us back there Makenna when the bugbears attacked and even made it where we can capture one of them to figure out what they were. So you can think about that. Also..."
Ulysesn has a urge to stick his hand into the fire,he pulls his sleeve up, then sticks his hand in it for a 3 seconds then pulls it out.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 30, 2014)

"Really?"  Kaylee raises an eyebrow at Pareia but doesn't say anymore.  She liked her spunk earlier but now she is really thinking the nymph is more of a hindrance than a help.

Just as she was about to lay back down, Hayao told her what he had sensed earlier.  "That is strange."  She frowns and looks around.  "What is your take Pareia?"  She is curious but doesn't know how much faith she would put into her response.  Sitting up she watches the forest for more movement.  

Sense Motive toward Pareia:
Roll(1d20)+19:
16,+19
Total:35

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+15:
16,+15
Total:31

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
4,+19
Total:23


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2014)

Tassara is sleeping soundly.

_"zzzz...Yes... all the cake..."

"...thanks...zzzzz"_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at the campfire
> "You know you saved us back there Makenna when the bugbears attacked and even made it where we can capture one of them to figure out what they were. So you can think about that. Also..."
> Ulysesn has a urge to stick his hand into the fire,he pulls his sleeve up, then sticks his hand in it for a 3 seconds then pulls it out.


Makenna gapes then touches the fire herself, when she pulls out her hand whips of flame dance across her hand for a moment before vanishing.  She looks at Ulysesn curiously, "how are you doing that?"



Kuno said:


> "Really?"  Kaylee raises an eyebrow at Pareia but  doesn't say anymore.  She liked her spunk earlier but now she is really  thinking the nymph is more of a hindrance than a help.
> 
> Just as she was about to lay back down, Hayao told her what he had  sensed earlier.  "That is strange."  She frowns and looks around.  "What  is your take Pareia?"  She is curious but doesn't know how much faith  she would put into her response.  Sitting up she watches the forest for  more movement.


Pareia gives a half-shrug, "they look like normal foxes to me.  Perhaps a bit out of season here I don't know."  Kaylee's pretty sure Pareia's telling the truth, there's a hint of annoyance at the idea that she doesn't know what's going on.

"They do act strange though, I agree.  I don't pretend to be familiar with every strange thing in the wilds, I'd advise a cautious approach when confronting something unknown.  I don't doubt that this means one or more of you will charge off after it."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna gapes then touches the fire herself, when she pulls out her hand whips of flame dance across her hand for a moment before vanishing.  She looks at Ulysesn curiously, "how are you doing that?"



"I don't know really, just had the sudden urge to."
He looks at the mark of the blood oath then shows it to her.
"It must be this, the wound closed by itself remember? 
I remember warmth, a burning heat, and some sort of sound. I think our blood intermingled possibly in the process. I've felt your presence somewhat as well since then, like I don't have to look at you to know where you are.
That's the only explanation I have, maybe Loremaster did take favor on us."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I don't know really, just had the sudden urge to."
> He looks at the mark of the blood oath then shows it to her.
> "It must be this, the wound closed by itself remember?
> I remember warmth, a burning heat, and some sort of sound. I think our blood intermingled possibly in the process. I've felt your presence somewhat as well since then, like I don't have to look at you to know where you are.
> That's the only explanation I have, maybe Loremaster did take favor on us."


"Maybe..."  She looks at her hand hesitantly, "what does Raconteur have to do with fire though?  I mean, Papa always said I was blessed by him but," she trails off unable to finish her thought.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 30, 2014)

"Why are you here with us?"  Kaylee asks Pareia.  "You don't seem to be enjoying yourself over much plus you aren't really doing much..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "Why are you here with us?"  Kaylee asks Pareia.  "You don't seem to be enjoying yourself over much plus you aren't really doing much..."


"That one," she gestures at Duncan, "thought I might find the experience interesting.  I can't say I disagree with his assessment.  You've shown me how you can blunder and fight your way through every inch of the wilds.  Really it's a refreshing perspective, I always thought that the barbaric creatures, orcs, hobgoblins, ogres, belonged here in a way because humans were afraid of them."

She rises, getting a little louder, "but I understand now, it's not fear.  You were just angry that they were edging in on your own morals, a mirror that was too uncomfortable to look into."  She looks at Kaylee and smirks, "why I can almost see a little orc in your features."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Maybe..."  She looks at her hand hesitantly, "what does Raconteur have to do with fire though?  I mean, Papa always said I was blessed by him but," she trails off unable to finish her thought.



"Well... tell me what you know about both of them Makenna.
Your papa and Raconteur. I don't want you doubting yourself. You are strong,kind, and beautiful. Nothing you have shown me has told me otherwise."
Ulysesn parts Makenna's hair


Kuno said:


> "Why are you here with us?"  Kaylee asks Pareia.  "You don't seem to be enjoying yourself over much plus you aren't really doing much..."






EvilMoogle said:


> "That one," she gestures at Duncan, "thought I might find the experience interesting.  I can't say I disagree with his assessment.  You've shown me how you can blunder and fight your way through every inch of the wilds.  Really it's a refreshing perspective, I always thought that the barbaric creatures, orcs, hobgoblins, ogres, belonged here in a way because humans were afraid of them."
> 
> She rises, getting a little louder, "but I understand now, it's not fear.  You were just angry that they were edging in on your own morals, a mirror that was too uncomfortable to look into."  She looks at Kaylee and smirks, "why I can almost see a little orc in your features."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 30, 2014)

"I actually don't take too much offense at being compared to an orc."  Kaylee leans back on her hands.  "I mean at least with an Orc you know what you are getting into.  You know how they feel about you and you can deal with them accordingly."  Shaking her head she looks at the creature.  "It's funny how growing up in the wilds can give you a different perspective on things."  

Raising an eyebrow she stands.  "You judge an entire group on what?  One day?  As you can see we are not all human.  And, yet you hold your judgement.  Funny that..."  She looks at her nails then smiles sweetly at her.  "I don't think that we will believe that all nymphs are conniving manipulating creatures.  Or are you normal for your kind?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well... tell me what you know about both of them Makenna.
> Your papa and Raconteur. I don't want you doubting yourself. You are strong,kind, and beautiful. Nothing you have shown me has told me otherwise."
> Ulysesn parts Makenna's hair



Makenna glances around at the other things going on in camp and apparently decides she doesn't have anything better to do since she's not sleeping.  "Well, Papa is Papa.  I know he went adventuring before I was born, he tried to avoid talking about that when I was around.  I'd hear bits though either from him or other people.  He was part of a group of traveling adventurers, not unlike you all I guess.  He fought monsters and explored ruins and all that.  Then one day he found me when I was very little and he retired to run his inn and raise me."

"Raconteur, well, I'm not a priest or anything.  He's known as the god of the arts, music, dance, even painting and pottery.  I've always been good at dancing, a natural they say, Papa says it's a blessing by Raconteur but that's just Papa being Papa.  I've never been much for church services."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna glances around at the other things going on in camp and apparently decides she doesn't have anything better to do since she's not sleeping.  "Well, Papa is Papa.  I know he went adventuring before I was born, he tried to avoid talking about that when I was around.  I'd hear bits though either from him or other people.  He was part of a group of traveling adventurers, not unlike you all I guess.  He fought monsters and explored ruins and all that.  Then one day he found me when I was very little and he retired to run his inn and raise me."
> 
> "Raconteur, well, I'm not a priest or anything.  He's known as the god of the arts, music, dance, even painting and pottery.  I've always been good at dancing, a natural they say, Papa says it's a blessing by Raconteur but that's just Papa being Papa.  I've never been much for church services."


"Do you want to know the full truth? We can ask your father when we meet him if you want."
Ulysesn glances at Parenia and Kaylee arguing then looks back to Makenna
"Is there a place you always wanted to go to? One you've heard about, even in fairytales?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "I actually don't take too much offense at being compared to an orc."  Kaylee leans back on her hands.  "I mean at least with an Orc you know what you are getting into.  You know how they feel about you and you can deal with them accordingly."  Shaking her head she looks at the creature.  "It's funny how growing up in the wilds can give you a different perspective on things."
> 
> Raising an eyebrow she stands.  "You judge an entire group on what?  One day?  As you can see we are not all human.  And, yet you hold your judgement.  Funny that..."  She looks at her nails then smiles sweetly at her.  "I don't think that we will believe that all nymphs are conniving manipulating creatures.  Or are you normal for your kind?"


"Human, Elf, aren't you all the same," she says with a voice dripping with cynicism.  "As to manipulation, isn't that all anyone ever does?  You 'ask' me what I 'think' about things because you want me to tell you what you should do.  Do you really expect anyone other than yourself to be able to tell you what you should do?"

"'Oh Pareia, we've attracted the attention of a three headed bongo beast, it wants to eat us, what would you do in this situation?'  Well I probably wouldn't offer myself up as a snack in the first place.  I wouldn't sit in a campsite with a fire that signals out for miles that tasty snacks are available here, just peal armor and eat.  I sure wouldn't travel in a pack this large recruiting others at every turn, I'm half surprised you haven't asked the bugbear to accompany you for a few days and learn your ways."

"Now you want to know about foxes.  And the answer is _I don't know._  That may surprise you but the wilds are a big place.  Perhaps they're just normal, if unusual, foxes.  Perhaps they're some sort of creature transformed into the body of a fox.  Perhaps they're foxes controlled by some magical force.  Perhaps they're familiars of some mage that he orders to scout?  Or some druid's trained pets to be abused for their own designs?"

"Go out and confront it and you may get your answers, though you may not like the answers you get.  Wait here and perhaps answers will come to you or perhaps you'll never find the answers you seek."

"Either way I think I've experienced quite enough for one day."  With one last smirk she vanishes through a dimensional door.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Do you want to know the full truth? We can ask your father when we meet him if you want."
> Ulysesn glances at Parenia and Kaylee arguing then looks back to Makenna
> "Is there a place you always wanted to go to? One you've heard about, even in fairytales?"


"Papa?  I suppose we have a lot to talk about with him when we see him."  She smiles at Ulysesn.  "As to travel, I've never really given it any thought, I always assumed I'd stay in town, take over the inn one day when Papa wanted to retire for real."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 30, 2014)

Kaylee's eye twitches at what she had said but was even more irritated that the nymph didn't give her a chance to respond.  Her eyes narrow and she looks at the few that are awake.  "I don't think I'm going to be getting any more sleep this night."  She growls dropping down on to her bedroll.  She decides to help keep watch.  "We need to hurry up and get a move on.  We will give them a couple more hours sleep and I say wake them and move out..."  Glaring at the fire then she turns around with her back to it and watches the forest.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
3,+19
Total:22

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
20,+21
Total:41


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Papa?  I suppose we have a lot to talk about with him when we see him."  She smiles at Ulysesn.  "As to travel, I've never really given it any thought, I always assumed I'd stay in town, take over the inn one day when Papa wanted to retire for real."



Ulysesn sweats a bit 
"Yeah, I guess we do."
Ulysesn pauses
"Then I'll just have to find your favorite place then won't I?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 31, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Kaylee's eye twitches at what she had said but was even more irritated that the nymph didn't give her a chance to respond.  Her eyes narrow and she looks at the few that are awake.  "I don't think I'm going to be getting any more sleep this night."  She growls dropping down on to her bedroll.  She decides to help keep watch.  "We need to hurry up and get a move on.  We will give them a couple more hours sleep and I say wake them and move out..."  Glaring at the fire then she turns around with her back to it and watches the forest.



Hayao smiles over at Kaylee, for once offering an uncharacteristic bit of swearing. Perhaps it was the bluntness of the elf showing through, or maybe he was trying to be comforting. Either way, his response was quick.

"She was a bit of a bitch anyway. Good riddance, yes?"

He glances off in the direction of the foxes, something obviously dwelling on his mind, then looks back to the bugbear. The samurai sighs.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 31, 2014)

The monk blushes in her sleep, letting off a quiet sigh, setting her hand on the samurai's hand, and slowly waking up.  Her grey eyes scanning over him for a moment, then sits up.  “What's...wrong?” she lets off a yawn, looking over in the direction he glances in, she rubs her eyes groggily. 

Perception
Roll(1d20)+14:
1,+14
Total:15

She gives him a quick kiss on the cheek, “Is something over there?  I can keep a watch on this big rock if you want to go check it out.” she looks back at the bugbear, turning to keep an eye on him.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 31, 2014)

Hayao seems surprised at first to see her wake up, but then nods, standing as he returned the kiss to her cheek. "Thank you."

He then departs into the darkness to go and (cautiously) approach the foxes that had somehow jammed his lifesense.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Kaylee's eye twitches at what she had said but was even more irritated that the nymph didn't give her a chance to respond.  Her eyes narrow and she looks at the few that are awake.  "I don't think I'm going to be getting any more sleep this night."  She growls dropping down on to her bedroll.  She decides to help keep watch.  "We need to hurry up and get a move on.  We will give them a couple more hours sleep and I say wake them and move out..."  Glaring at the fire then she turns around with her back to it and watches the forest.


From camp there's no other sign of them.

The survival check could track them, but obviously you'd need to leave camp for that.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn sweats a bit
> "Yeah, I guess we do."
> Ulysesn pauses
> "Then I'll just have to find your favorite place then won't I?"


Makenna smiles, quietly nodding.



Hidden Nin said:


> He then departs into the darkness to go and (cautiously) approach the foxes that had somehow jammed his lifesense.



Heading out into the woods Hayao catches a glimpse of a couple of the foxes almost immediately after setting out from camp, they move away from him deeper into the woods as he approaches though.

He gets the definite feeling there's an intelligence behind their movements.  It feels more of caution than of any fear.

((How far is Hayao going from the camp?))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 31, 2014)

Pure frustration and irritation cause Kaylee to jump to her feet and follow Hayao into the forest.

((Using the survival roll.))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 31, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Pure frustration and irritation cause Kaylee to jump to her feet and follow Hayao into the forest.
> 
> ((Using the survival roll.))



Just like Hayao Kaylee notes the foxes seem to intentionally be keeping themselves just out of sight.  Kaylee can easily follow the tracks they leave, it would be easy to keep up with them or backtrack to wherever they came from.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 31, 2014)

"Hmmm..."

He continues on, tenacious in his pursuit. He'll continue to follow until they seem to act appreciably different in response to him.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 31, 2014)

"Think we should keep going?"  Kaylee whispers toward Hayao as she hesitantly moves forward more.  Gently she calls toward the foxes using just clicks and calls and watches them intently.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
4,+19
Total:23

Handle Animal:
Roll(1d20)+17:
5,+17
Total:22

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+15:
1,+15
Total:16

Sense Motive:
Roll(1d20)+19:
13,+19
Total:32

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
17,+21
Total:38


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 31, 2014)

He nods, the most curious he's been in a while. Were they truly from the far north? Or perhaps this was simply a trap. Either way, he continued further on foot.

"I'm going to follow them. Do not feel obligated to do the same; I recognize the impetuosity in my actions. But perhaps lack of sleep allows me to disregard it."

"Why is your lifeforce so...strong?" he asks them in Sylvan, once he gets another glimpse.  He leaves the tracking and keeping eyes open to Kaylee as she is by far his better in that department. "Stay close, in case there is danger. You have far better eyes than I."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna smiles, quietly nodding.



"Have you loosened up a little? I want to ask you what you think of all the races and people we have met so far."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 31, 2014)

((Long post on my phone, joy))

*Spoiler*: _Hayao and Kaylee_ 




The foxes ignore Kaylee's attempts to get their attention,  if anything they seem amused by it.  Clearly not normal animal behavior, animals don't just ignore druids.

They follow the foxes for a while, the terrain is more friendly to foxes then to humans and elves but they manage well enough.  After a short time they come across something quite different.

While working around a particularly thick bit of undergrowth they're surprised to see light.  A pair of men stand next to a gate in a wooden wall carefully built with the thicket camouflaging much of the structure.  Through the gate they can see a dirt path and general signs of inhabitance.

The men are dressed in simple garments much like Hayao's.  The younger of the two,  a man little more than a boy still in his mid teens, drops his hand to the sword at his waist, a katana not unlike Hayao's, only to be stopped by a gesture from the older of the pair.

The older,  though still young by human standards, calls out, "greetings travelers.  It's unusual to meet anyone here, let alone so late at night.  If you are friend step forward that we might see each other and speak."

There's no sign of the foxes here, they may have snuck through/under the wall in the thick growth.





Hayao and Kaylee are gone for 10-15 minutes, there's no sound or sign from them.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 31, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Night Time Adventures_ 





Hayao observes them silently, hand set carefully away from the hilt of his blade as he gets a polite look over, attempting to get an idea of whether they're ronin, or beholden to some sort of lord back in his home in Dnalgne, as unique as it was among most of the others. He also senses the relative strength of the older man as he strides forward, though he takes a subtle step in a direction that situates him between them and Kaylee.

"We mean you no immediate harm. This one is Hayao Blizzard-born, of the Order of Tajiya, and vassal to the Toyatomi Clan." He bows, waiting for the introduction of the other two, gaze drawn to the gate, and then back to the older man.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 31, 2014)

Yuki glances back in the area that the pair went off in.  “C'mon Ralph, you're going for a ride.” she takes any extra rope and ties the bugbear to her back to back.  “They've been gone for a while, I'm really worried...” she tells the rest of the group, then beginning to follow in the direction the two went off in.

Survival-
Roll(1d20)+6:
17,+6
Total:23

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+14:
5,+14
Total:19


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2014)

Tassara hears or feels nothing. She's completely out this time.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 31, 2014)

Forest Adventures...
*Spoiler*: __ 




"I am simply known as Kaylee."  She will give a slight curtsey to the pair.  For the moment she will remain somewhat behind Hayao.  

Foggy Memories:  Kaylee will try and remember ever hearing about something like this.
Roll(1d20)+10:
10,+10
Total:20

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
18,+19
Total:37

Sense Motive:
Roll(1d20)+19:
16,+19
Total:35


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Have you loosened up a little? I want to ask you what you think of all the races and people we have met so far."


Makenna sniffs, "I think I'm plenty loose all things considered."  She gives him a brief glare then relents, "I didn't particularly care for the orcs, or the bugbears, or spider creature, or really anything that's decided to try to kill us.  I can't say that Pareia did much to change the reputation of the fae in the wilds, though the pixies were fun to hang around with.  Nissa seems strange but I can't say that I mind her being around."



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki glances back in the area that the  pair went off in.  ?C'mon Ralph, you're going for a ride.? she takes any  extra rope and ties the bugbear to her back to back.  ?They've been  gone for a while, I'm really worried...? she tells the rest of the  group, then beginning to follow in the direction the two went off in.


Yuki easily finds the trail, she'll catch up to them soonish, we'll give the two lovebirds a little privacy first though.



Hidden Nin said:


> *Spoiler*: _Night Time Adventures_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kuno said:


> *Spoiler*: _Forest Adventures...[/spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Forest Adventures...[/spoiler_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: _Hayao/Kaylee_ 




The older of the two bows and replies in kind, "I am Hayate of the Tsukino clan," he pauses to jab the younger man who, after a moment's hesitation, also bows, "my rude companion is Katsu.  Greetings Hayao of Toyatomi and Kaylee.  Kitsumura village is small but it's meager offerings are available to any that come and go in peace."

Hayao gets the impression that the man has never heard of the Order of Tajiya or the Toyatomi clan.  Hayao has heard of the Tsukino clan in passing, they're a fairly small family of no terrible importance.

Both the men are clearly trained warriors and their lifeforce shows it though Hayao is confident in his abilities against either (though both at the same time would be a toss up).  They have the same sort of "tenacity" of their lifeforce as the foxes though, again he's not sure what to make of that.

Kaylee has a strange bundle of emotions looking the men.  The way the moonlight sparkles in their eyes gives her a warm, comforting feeling.  But if she focuses on the thought there's a darkness, terror and danger.  A blessing and a curse.

These two men specifically don't seem to mean any harm to her though, they seem earnest in their suggestion that they enter and rest in their village.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna sniffs, "I think I'm plenty loose all things considered."  She gives him a brief glare then relents, "I didn't particularly care for the orcs, or the bugbears, or spider creature, or really anything that's decided to try to kill us.  I can't say that Pareia did much to change the reputation of the fae in the wilds, though the pixies were fun to hang around with.  Nissa seems strange but I can't say that I mind her being around."



"Heh, no need to scorn me. Like you said, I'm used to this. 
I imagine I would know how you feel when I was being pushed in my youth."
Ulysesn looks into the flame
"That's a fair view to have, yeah Nissa is strange. But I'd say most of us are."
Ulysesn sticks his hand in the flames again and pulls it out.
"It's an odd feeling to have fire not burn you, like it actually isn't there yet at the same time relaxing."
Ulysesn lays on his back and points up
"Do you have a favorite star?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 31, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Oh boy..._ 



Hayao seems thoroughly surprised, and nods once, bowing to respect the offer. "We do not travel alone. If you would have us, I have other companions who would very much appreciate your hospitality. We have had...quite a bit of trouble orienting ourselves in this environment."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Heh, no need to scorn me. Like you said, I'm used to this.
> I imagine I would know how you feel when I was being pushed in my youth."
> Ulysesn looks into the flame
> "That's a fair view to have, yeah Nissa is strange. But I'd say most of us are."
> ...


Makenna laughs politely, "you are random tonight, a favorite star?  Can you really tell them apart?"



Hidden Nin said:


> *Spoiler*: _Oh boy..._
> 
> 
> 
> Hayao seems thoroughly surprised, and nods once, bowing to respect the offer. "We  do not travel alone. If you would have us, I have other companions who  would very much appreciate your hospitality. We have had...quite a bit  of trouble orienting ourselves in this environment."




*Spoiler*: __ 




The older man nods, "this is a dangerous place to be at night.  I'm sure we can find room for all your friends, any who come in peace are welcome."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna laughs politely, "you are random tonight, a favorite star?  Can you really tell them apart?"



"Well, I'm not really an expert, but you can tell them apart by their positioning and shapes. It comes in handy, for example."
Ulysesn points at a particular star
"That one is always pointing south, so it helps get around and know where you are. The stars don't really move normally from night to night in my experience. Oh speaking of which, here."
Ulysesn hands Makenna a compass
"It's something fairly useful, I've had it for a while. Never had to use it however. Give it a look."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 31, 2014)

Strange Places...

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Good Sirs, I don't suppose you could tell me exactly where we are?  Or..."  Kaylee chuckles slightly.  "When we are.  We have been lost for a while and are having a difficult getting our bearings."  Smiling at them she also adds; "There are eleven of us all together plus some animal companions."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 31, 2014)

Yuki will continue along at her even pace.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well, I'm not really an expert, but you can tell them apart by their positioning and shapes. It comes in handy, for example."
> Ulysesn points at a particular star
> "That one is always pointing south, so it helps get around and know where you are. The stars don't really move normally from night to night in my experience. Oh speaking of which, here."
> Ulysesn hands Makenna a compass
> "It's something fairly useful, I've had it for a while. Never had to use it however. Give it a look."


Makenna takes the compass and looks at it curiously watching the needle move, after a moment she asks, "how does it work, is it magic?  Does it point somewhere special?"



Kuno said:


> Strange Places...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




The older of the pair smiles, "I'm sure we can find room for everyone, though our accommodations may be sparse.  As to the animals they are welcome as well but I do not know how well we can tend to them, we have no stable for horses."

The younger starts to say something but is quickly silenced by a glare from the older, he falls silent but seems to be almost sulking.






Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki will continue along at her even pace.


Yuki continues on her path when the bugbear suddenly starts thrashing against his bonds again, statementing to break free.  He fails for now but he's apparently decided his chances for freedom will never be better.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 31, 2014)

Yuki growls at the beast thrashing in his bonds, she turns her back to a tree, then slams the bugbear into it.

Tree slam-
Roll(1d20)+11:
17,+11
Total:28

damage-
Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna takes the compass and looks at it curiously watching the needle move, after a moment she asks, "how does it work, is it magic?  Does it point somewhere special?"



"Uh well..."
Ulysesn is silent for a moment. 
((I see no knowledge table rolls for this, so I'll assume))
"Well it always points at the strongest pole which is, which is North.  See?"
Ulysesn points at it and the red arrow is pointing at a big N where north would be from here.
"The Northern most magnetic pole the planet has usually unless it's strong, no magic at all, I think... There is also a south pole opposite to it.
I don't really know how to describe what magnetism actually is to you besides it simply being so, it simply exists for some reason.
It was too complicated for me to understand beyond that when I was younger, 15, I think I could now if I looked into it further. Erm, sorry I couldn't give a good explanation."
Ulysesn scratches the back of his head


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki growls at the beast thrashing in his bonds, she turns her back to a tree, then slams the bugbear into it.


There's a satisfying crunch when he hits the tree and he pauses for a moment before getting more frantic in his attempts to escape.  Again to no avail.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Uh well..."
> Ulysesn is silent for a moment.
> ((I see no knowledge table rolls for this, so I'll assume))
> "Well it always points at the strongest pole which is, which is North.  See?"
> ...



"So it always points North because of some invisible force like magic that's not magic?"  Makenna scratches her head, "if you say so.  I think I'll leave its use to you though."  She hands the compass back to him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 31, 2014)

She will do it again, giving the faintest smirk, finally allowing the killing drive to come out.  Having only held back before because of the others.

Roll(1d20)+11:
20,+11
Total:31

Roll(1d8)+7:
5,+7
Total:12

And again if he doesn't die or escape.

Roll(1d20)+11:
11,+11
Total:22

Roll(1d8)+7:
5,+7
Total:12


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She will do it again, giving the faintest smirk, finally allowing the killing drive to come out.  Having only held back before because of the others.
> 
> Roll(1d20)+11:
> 20,+11
> ...


With the first (second, I guess) crunch he goes limp and ceases his struggling.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "So it always points North because of some invisible force like magic that's not magic?"  Makenna scratches her head, "if you say so.  I think I'll leave its use to you though."  She hands the compass back to him.


Ulysesn hesitantly takes it back
"I-I guess that would be the easiest explanation."
Ulysesn is looking into Makenna's eyes. The fire in his eyes can be seen
"Is there anything else you don't know about like those stars and compass? Anything you always wondered about or haven't given much though to? I never get to talk to anyone about this kind of stuff!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn hesitantly takes it back
> "I-I guess that would be the easiest explanation."
> Ulysesn is looking into Makenna's eyes. The fire in his eyes can be seen
> "Is there anything else you don't know about like those stars and compass? Anything you always wondered about or haven't given much though to? I never get to talk to anyone about this kind of stuff!"



Makenna sniffs again, her voice icy, "I'm sure there's no end to the things I don't know about."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 31, 2014)

She lets off a low chuckle, and goes back to tracking the others again.

Survival again?-
Roll(1d20)+6:
7,+6
Total:13


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna sniffs again, her voice icy, "I'm sure there's no end to the things I don't know about."


Suddenly Ulysesn looks rather upset like he's about to cry and his voice is straining somewhat to keep it's normal tone.
"You're not alone..."
Ulysesn slowly puts his arms around Makenna in a soft hug and holds her
"I'll just hold you, hold you to let you know you are not alone."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 31, 2014)

Strange Places...

*Spoiler*: __ 




"We thank you for anything you might be able to offer though as to the where and when we are?"  She gives a slight smile to put them at ease.  "It would be great help to get our bearings."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Suddenly Ulysesn looks rather upset like he's about to cry and his voice is straining somewhat to keep it's normal tone.
> "You're not alone..."
> Ulysesn slowly puts his arms around Makenna in a soft hug and holds her
> "I'll just hold you, hold you to let you know you are not alone."


Makenna stiffens initially, but after a moment relents, "you really don't know anything about wooing a girl do you?  Even I know more than that."  She ruffles his hair.  "Just this once I'll forgive you, it's been a long day for everyone."



Kuno said:


> Strange Places...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The older man hesitates slightly, "I've never been far from the village myself, as I understand it the river crossing is about a days travel south of here.  Michi or one of the others in town likely can tell you more precisely."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna stiffens initially, but after a moment relents, "you really don't know anything about wooing a girl do you?  Even I know more than that."  She ruffles his hair.  "Just this once I'll forgive you, it's been a long day for everyone."


Ulysesn sniffs a bit then lets go of Makenna rubbing both of his eyes with his hands
"Thank you.

Yea, I don't I'm used to turning down women really despite all of the flirting everyone has seen me do and it has been a long day. 
I feel like I'm going to fall apart at any moment in more ways than one. All the showboating I do is just an act, I did the same thing at home to try to impress everyone. I keep thinking about how long lived my kind is as well and I decided to just...
I'm terrified Makenna, those events in that dream showed my true colors, I don't want to return home in truth."

Ulysesn sniffs again, he appears to be calming down after talking about what has been bothering him for a long time albeit it isn't in detail do to his emotional state
"I-I'm sorry, I'm being disgusting aren't I?"
Ulysesn chuckles there is a slight apprehension and nervousness to it
"I'll just be quite for a while, I, I don't want to offend you further."
Ulysesn's stare centers on the forest.
Perception: 1d20+17: 33 [1d20=16]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn sniffs a bit then lets go of Makenna rubbing both of his eyes with his hands
> "Thank you.
> 
> Yea, I don't I'm used to turning down women really despite all of the flirting everyone has seen me do and it has been a long day.
> ...



Makenna wraps her arms around Ulysesn from behind hugging him tight, "with me it's enough for you to be yourself.  That's part of what I'm here for, right?  To provide perspective?  I don't have all the answers, sometimes it seems like I don't know how I'll stand up in the morning.  But slowly I try to change.  Do you think that I'm the only one that's changing?  If there's some 'true' you I'd say the one you are becoming is more important than the one you once were."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna wraps her arms around Ulysesn from behind hugging him tight, "with me it's enough for you to be yourself.  That's part of what I'm here for, right?  To provide perspective?  I don't have all the answers, sometimes it seems like I don't know how I'll stand up in the morning.  But slowly I try to change.  Do you think that I'm the only one that's changing?  If there's some 'true' you I'd say the one you are becoming is more important than the one you once were."


Ulysesn cries silently and puts his hands over hers and holds them. 
His voice doesn't waver this time however
"You're right, it doesn't matter who I was in the past, but the person I am now. The person I am now loves Makenna Rens'hka and desperately wants to change for her so he can lead a fulfilling life with her until his death. *So I will.*"
There is a certain resolve in the last 3 words.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 1, 2014)

"Thank you much."  Kaylee gives a small curtsey and gestures behind her.  "We will return to our group and be back shortly."  Smiling sweetly she heads back into the forest the way they had come. 

If Hayao comes with her she will wait until they are way out ear shot and look toward the elf and shake her head.  "I don't know..."  She crosses her arms and thinks for a moment.  "Something seems wrong just as well as right..."

For the walk back and making sure they aren't being followed.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
17,+19
Total:36

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
3,+21
Total:24


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 1, 2014)

"I feel we'll be better off with them either way. I know of the Tsukino Clan but...I did sense something odd about their lifeforce. It wasn't just heir strength, it was also the tenacity they possessed...similar to those foxes. It's odd that they'd never heard of the Toyatomi...but I have never known it to be unwise to trust a man who carries a katana. Based on the winter foxes that lead us there, and what the pixies have told us...I believe that to be the Vanishing Village they spoke of. It's questionable if we'll even be able to return successfully."

And that was certainly quite a bit of talking for the samurai to do all at once...clearly the excursion had him curious.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 1, 2014)

@Hayao/Kaylee: You bump into Yuki on the way back (and can otherwise return to camp unhindered).  You don't appear to be followed by man or fox.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 1, 2014)

*deliciously sleeps*

Tassara won't wake up. She will be required to be carried if they are to move into the village. Any attempts to wake her will end up in her whimpering and Kathy growling at you.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 1, 2014)

"Um...Yuki..."  Kaylee scowls as they walk back to the camp.  "Why do you have a limp bugbear tied to your back?"  There is confusion and possible disgust written all over her face.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 1, 2014)

"What happened?  You guys were gone for a while, so I was getting worried." she asks the pair as she walks with them, then turns to Kaylee, "Well, you see...He was trying to escape, and I had to stop him.  Is he dead?  I can't tell...  But I'm not looking at him, so I couldn't tell." she has a look of guilt on her face, "You find what you were looking for?" she laughs nervously, wishing she planned ahead to this.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 1, 2014)

"Why didn't you leave him..."  Kaylee shakes her head and chuckles before checking to see if he is dead or what is going on with him.  "We found a village...we think it might be the disappearing village the pixies were talking about.  I don't know though.  It is a good thing but I get a bad feeling too..."

If the creature is dead she will make Yuki drop him.  If he isn't she will probably tell Yuki to drop him anyway.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 1, 2014)

"Really?" she begins untying the ropes on herself, "I don't know what to say.  if you have doubts, then maybe we shouldn't.  What's the feeling you get first?  You know the rules of the wilds, trust your instincts." she shrugs, dropping the bugbear, and looting the creature's body.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+14:
16,+14
Total:30


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 1, 2014)

((It's dead.  Loot is masterwork morning star, one masterwork javelin, masterwork armor (studded later I think will verify at home) and shield, and a fair amount of gold (240?  Again will get exact number at home) ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 1, 2014)

She'll pick up the loot, "If I could wear armor, then this would be helpful." she lets off a laugh, holding the javelin like a walking stick, hooking the morning star on her hip, putting the armor in her backpack, giving the gold to the other two to keep an eye on.  "Whatever you guys want to do I guess.  If Tassy doesn't wake up when we get there, I can carry her if someone holds the javelin."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 1, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((It's dead.  Loot is masterwork morning star, one masterwork javelin, masterwork armor (studded later I think will verify at home) and shield, and a fair amount of gold (240?  Again will get exact number at home) ))


Hey, I'm good.


> 240gp
> Masterwork Morningstar
> Masterwork Heavy Wooden Shield
> Masterwork Studded Leather Armor
> 1x Masterwork Javelin


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 1, 2014)

"Are you alright?" Hayao asks, beheading the bugbear with one swift strike and draw in the blink of an eye, just to be sure. He takes out a thin bamboo flask, pours it over the edge of his katana, then wipes it clean, flicking the moisture from his blade carefully before re-sheathing.

He looks Yuki over carefully for a moment, before continuing on to the camp, and looking to Kaylee. "I did not sense the darkness you seem to have glimpsed from their hearts; and I know your mind's eye is often times sharper. If you feel it a poor decision to seek refuge with them due to seeing something I have not, I defer to your judgement, as we are in the Wilds. But I do honestly believe sanctuary with them would be our best option for now."

He's quiet so as to not wake anyone else, looking to Kaylee for her choice before he proceeded.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 1, 2014)

"It feels like both a blessing and a curse at the same time."  Shaking her head she sighs.  "Though with as tired as everyone is, I'm sure your right in it being the better choice.  I just suggest that we either camp just outside the town or make sure that we still post guards..."  Kaylee scowls and looks around at the group of people she has become fond of.  "I just don't want to take any chances..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 1, 2014)

Yuki nods, unloading the loot as quietly as possible.  "Alright, should we start packing up camp then, get people moving, or what?" she looks around at the sleeping comrades.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 1, 2014)

Tassara curls up, perhaps sensing people wished to move her. _"mmrghgrmmm..."_

Kathy perks up when they come back into the camp.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn cries silently and puts his hands over hers and holds them.
> His voice doesn't waver this time however
> "You're right, it doesn't matter who I was in the past, but the person I am now. The person I am now loves Makenna Rens'hka and desperately wants to change for her so he can lead a fulfilling life with her until his death. *So I will.*"
> There is a certain resolve in the last 3 words.


Ulysesn watches as everyone enters camp and continues to hold Makenna's hands.
At this point he's stopped crying before they came by though if you were perceptive enough you'd notice the signs that they were there.
"So running into the woods has seemed to become our favorite past time. What is it this time?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 1, 2014)

"These two buggers found us a place to stay.  For once we were rewarded for running off." the monk smirks at the ranger and his new wife.  "Supposedly it might be safer than out here, Pretty boy.  You might be able to have some alone time with your girl when we get there."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 1, 2014)

"I don't think we should let our guards down at this place though.  We should all stay together."  Giving the 'newly weds' a look that says that she was very sorry for saying that.  "I'm sure we will find a place soon that they can have privacy.  I just don't overly trust this place..."  Kaylee will go around and wake the others up, starting toward Duncan.  "Wake up those two would you please?"  She looks toward Ricket, Troyce, Zozoria, and Drell.  "We'll tell everyone about it and the feeling we get and go from there."  She smiles weakly before going to wake Duncan up.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 1, 2014)

"zzzz...I know it's scary but it will fit eventually...." Duncan murmurs before waking up to Kaylee.

"Aye, I could get used te seein you wake me up everyday. What are we doin?" Duncan yawns and stretches.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 1, 2014)

Hayao begins with Zozaria, then Drell, explaining the situation to him in Elven quickly and quietly. He leaves Troyce and Ricket to Yuki.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 1, 2014)

She wakes up Troyce, quickly explaining what was told to her, then walks over, kicking Ricket's face gently, explaining what is needed, and then waiting.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "I don't think we should let our guards down at this place though.  We should all stay together."  Giving the 'newly weds' a look that says that she was very sorry for saying that.  "I'm sure we will find a place soon that they can have privacy.  I just don't overly trust this place..."  Kaylee will go around and wake the others up, starting toward Duncan.  "Wake up those two would you please?"  She looks toward Ricket, Troyce, Zozoria, and Drell.  "We'll tell everyone about it and the feeling we get and go from there."  She smiles weakly before going to wake Duncan up.


"I don't mind there is time for other more important things because of it. I've been waiting for a long time, I can wait just a little bit more."
Ulysesn blushes a bit
"*Cough* Anyway, I say we take the offer. I don't think we could take another encounter in the condition we are in, Nissa can go home, and I could use an actual bed for a change and I'm sure Makenna could as well."
Ulysesn turns his head to the side to look at her
"Does this sound good to you Makenna?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2014)

Drell nods to Hayao, gathering his things quickly and quietly. He waits for the rest of the party to be ready and then heads towards the village without comment.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 1, 2014)

After telling the others, Yuki nods, scooping Tassara up into her arms. "Kid's pretty asleep." she chuckles, looking at Kathy nearby, she stands there, waiting for everyone else.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 1, 2014)

Kathy is confused a little for a second sniffing Yuki as she picks up Tassara. She gets up and starts following the monk and her human.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 2, 2014)

((Moving on since I have a minute, I'll probably be going to sleep after this so I'll introduce a whole @#$@load of stuff all together   If you have stuff to add at any point go ahead and add it as needed))

The group loads up the campsite, somehow finding room for the vast pile of gems and coins and random items in their existing backpacks and containers.

Nissa gives her goodbyes and heads back toward the fae village ((does Nissa get a share of treasure out of curiosity?)) leaving the rest of the group free to travel to the strange village.  She says she'll talk to the knights about the group and otherwise won't owe the party her life twice regardless but for now they part.

The travel through the woods is uneventful if slightly longer encumbered by loot, larger numbers, etc.  The guards greet them politely and by the time the party gets there a guide named Sayuri is there to show them to the village.


*Spoiler*: __ 





No cat-god statue in the center of town though, that would be totally gauche 




Despite the late hour there's still an unusual amount of traffic going on in the village.  People mill about, a small group goes through sword drills in the courtyard, it seems like by-in-large normal village traffic.  At one end of town is a small shrine to the Shimmering One.

The group attracts a lot of curious looks, especially from the younger townspeople, however respecting that the group is exhausted they have the good sense to not say anything.

The group is offered rooms in the four houses at the bottom of the map, if the group insists on staying together Sayuri politely acquiesces.  One way or another they're given space in the homes (they're normal occupied, if spartan, homes), mats are laid out for them (if everyone's in one room it's probably incredibly crowded but it works).

It's not what anyone would consider posh but it's far more comfortable than anything they've had recently.

((I'll move on to the morning in the morning, feel free to bombard me with dice rolls and questions before that point though Sayuri will defer most of them to the elder who will be available in the morning))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2014)

Ulysesn insists on sleeping next to Makenna and pushes his mat next to hers.
He tries his best to make it easier for her to fall asleep, but falls asleep instead.
((no questions, just sleep, why would you even want to ask questions, sleep ))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 2, 2014)

Hayao will pray to the shrine of the Shimmering One as the others get situated, then returns as they all get sleep, insisting Kaylee do so as well. He keeps watch over the party, spending more *Resolve *to stay up for as long as it takes for them to regain their strength or whatever else, and ignore fatigue. He bows generously to all he meets giving extreme thanks whenever the opportunity presents itself, and keeps an eye out for those damn foxes.

In the morning the samurai _finally _knocks out to sleep himself...


----------



## Vergil (Apr 2, 2014)

Duncan. Sleep. 

"Mind if I sleep next te you Kaylee? I like wakin up next te ye, brightens my day ye know?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 2, 2014)

She will set Tassara down on one of the mats, and makes sure she's comfortable.  Afterwards, she will lie down in a corner of the room, falling asleep while watching the elf stay awake for them.  "Thank you ..." she yawns before dozing off, "Hayao..."  Come morning, she will make sure that the elf can get his rest, so long as her exhaustion doesn't cause her to sleep too long.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2014)

Kathy will lie down besides  Tassara and lick her head as if she was her kitten.

Tassara will get her 8 hours of rest.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 2, 2014)

The rest of the night passes uneventfully.  Hayao and anyone else that might wake up would notice the oddity that the level of activity keeps up all night and into the morning, apparently people choose to keep whatever hours work for them.

Nonetheless the sleep is well received and the party wakes refreshed.

Once they are ready to venture outside they'll find most people are busy with various chores and tasks.  The fields are filled with workers struggling with a harvest before winter sets in in full.  A man leads a class of students in swords, mostly young teens but some so small they're barely walking (with wooden practice swords of course).  A woman dressed as a shrine maiden sits on the steps of the shrine idly strumming a strange sort of lute.  And somewhere nearby is the rhythmic of a hammer on metal.

More kids are out and about in the morning, most play near their parents while they go about chores but the kids eye the party with a look of excitement, clearly interested in the new figures.

((There aren't explicitly merchants here but people are willing to trade for their labor.  I'm going to set a meager 500 gold piece limit for goods as the don't have a lot to work with.  Potions within this limit are available from an old woman however other magical items are not.  Metal weapons and armor are not available (metal is a scarce commodity) however the Smith will gladly lend his forge for use if the party has items to reforge.  He'll also perform the labor for 1/4 market price (again assuming you provide the raw materials) ))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2014)

Tassara will wake up later that morning, slowly. "Mrghrrmmm... *yaaawn*....*yam-yam*" she stretches in her place, Kathy almost copying her movements. 

She opens her eyes slowly, suddenly realizing things are not the same. "Huh?"

"Where...? Is, is everyone...?" she looks around counting heads. Seeing everyone there Tassara will wonder what just happened. She will not wake up anyone and simply start her morning praying.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2014)

Drell wakes, refreshed, and sets about preparing his spells and extracts. ((I'll post the list a little later.))

He approaches Tassara after he's done. "I have to admit," he says, taking a seat near her, "I find myself somewhat curious about this wedding you intend to perform. I've seen a few weddings in my days, but they were done in the eyes of the Watcher, and presided over by a madman. I imagine a ceremony done for the Coddler, or Ranconteur, whoever, would be vastly different."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 2, 2014)

That night...

"Of course..."  Kaylee smiles at Duncan and shakes her head.  "Though I don't think I look all that great when I first wake up."  She wrinkles her nose slightly then collapses on her bed.  She is still concerned but is too tired to care anymore.

Next morning...

Waking up slowly, Kaylee stretches but remains in her bed, enjoy the quiet comfort and not having to fear what is in the forest ready to attack them.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2014)

"Oh, well, I have never done the ceremony myself. I saw it performed a couple of times at home, but the Followers of The Coddler usually don't require a big ceremony. Is mostly symbolic. We give them a blessing, they exchange vows and we throw a big party to celebrate the union and wish them the best. We celebrate the pursuit of love and their happiness together. To be honest, they already made most of the work..." she chuckles and glances back at Makenna and Uly. "But I really want to throw them a party. They have been through a lot, they deserve it" 


"A madman, you say? Who would let him preside a ceremony?" she's a little surprised by his comment.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2014)

Ulysesn stretches, checks his equipment making sure it's still in good condition along with all of the items on his person.
"Finally decent sleep."
Then meditates for his spells

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/s/speak-with-animals
Whispering Lore
Entangle



After preparing for an hour inside he'll walk outside after casting 
"Tell me everything you know."
Nature check: 1d20+14: 32 [1d20=18]


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn stretches, checks his equipment making sure it's still in good condition along with all of the items on his person.
> "Finally decent sleep."
> Then meditates for his spells
> 
> ...



((A village would be knowledge local))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((A village would be knowledge local))


(( I wasn't sure, place is weird. Don't mind if I make a +0 check do you? It's outside info after all. Say how far away is the forest?))
Local: 1d20+4: 9 [1d20=5] ((lol))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> (( I wasn't sure, place is weird. Don't mind if I make a +0 check do you? It's outside info after all. Say how far away is the forest?))
> Local: 1d20+4: 9 [1d20=5] ((lol))



Ulysesn learns nothing from the muddled voices of the land other than what he can see with his own eyes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Ulysesn learns nothing from the muddled voices of the land other than what he can see with his own eyes.



Ulysesn dismisses the spell and walks back inside to check on Makenna.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 2, 2014)

She stretches when she wakes up, noticing the others up and moving, she stands up.  She goes outside to warm up, so she doesn't wake the other sleepers.  She begins with basic stretching, then making movements reminiscent of Tai chi.  She seems to be watching everything going on as she does so, trying to make heads or tails of the village.

Knowledge: Local-

Roll(1d20)+2:
9,+2
Total:11
(Not much more than Ulysesn I guess.)


----------



## Kuno (Apr 2, 2014)

"I don't think we should remain here very long."  Kaylee sits up and pets Brox and checks on Talon.  "We should what needs to be done and then go on our way..."  She frowns down at the wolverine curled up next to her.  "We can throw a party when we get to a bigger city..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2014)

"Yeah, I guess that would be for the best... by the way.."

"How did we ended up here?" Tassara asks Kaylee very intrigued.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn dismisses the spell and walks back inside to check on Makenna.


Makenna is inside helping the homeowner prepare breakfast, apparently happy with the relative normalcy of the village.



Captain Obvious said:


> She stretches when she wakes up, noticing the others up and moving, she stands up.  She goes outside to warm up, so she doesn't wake the other sleepers.  She begins with basic stretching, then making movements reminiscent of Tai chi.  She seems to be watching everything going on as she does so, trying to make heads or tails of the village.
> 
> Knowledge: Local-
> 
> ...



Yuki doesn't recognize anything unusual about this place other than the normal quirks one might expect anywhere.

She does see a strange sight while doing her exercises,  a familiar looking red fox hops out from one of the houses carrying a bit of meat in his jaws.  He runs over to the shrine maiden who pauses her playing to idly pet the fox as he goes to work on his breakfast.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 2, 2014)

"We spotted some arctic foxes prowling around the camp."  Kaylee thinks for a moment while petting Brox.  "And, after the argument Pareia and I had, Hayao went out to track them and I was so agitated I followed."  The young druid chuckles.  "Anyway, after tracking them for a while they led us here...I think anyway..."  She shaking her head clear of the foxes she chuckles again.  "We came back to get the rest of you so we could be here in the village though Yuki had to carry you since you wouldn't wake up."  Kaylee laughs at the memory.  

After a moment she quiets down.  "As much as a blessing this place is, I get an odd feeling about it.  I don't think we should dally long..."  Getting up she will go about her morning rituals and then sit outside to watch the village.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 2, 2014)

As soon as his watch is over, Hayao knocks out for a few hours, promptly collapsing when the first of the party wakes.

"..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Makenna is inside helping the homeowner prepare breakfast, apparently happy with the relative normalcy of the village.


Ulysesn sits down for breakfast
"Nice to see you are feeling better, did you get peaceful sleep this time?  How do you feel about some practice outside after we eat Makenna? It'll probably give us the chance to meet some of those children and quite a few other people."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2014)

_"Two great joys visitors grant; one when they arrive, the other when they depart"_  the cleric chuckles saying something she heard a long time ago.  

(( My sister actually has that saying in spanish at her porch. ))


"Yeah, we shouldn't stay here long. We were close to the other town, we should ask around if they are willing to trade for stuff and then leave. If this is the hidden village, well..." she lets the question linger.

"I'll help with breakfast." Tassara will gladly assist Makenna and the owner of the house to make breakfast. 

Prof. Cook 1d20+15=21


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn sits down for breakfast
> "Nice to see you are feeling better, did you get peaceful sleep this time?  How do you feel about some practice outside after we eat Makenna? It'll probably give us the chance to meet some of those children and quite a few other people."



Makenna smiles and nods, "I suspect I was too tired for dreams good or bad.  It will be nice to get back to a place where a village is always nearby."  She continues working while he talks, "practice?   Fighting you mean?"  She wavers, "I'd hate to hurt you accidentally,  I'm still getting used to fighting."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Makenna smiles and nods, "I suspect I was too tired for dreams good or bad.  It will be nice to get back to a place where a village is always nearby."  She continues working while he talks, "practice?   Fighting you mean?"  She wavers, "I'd hate to hurt you accidentally,  I'm still getting used to fighting."


Ulysesn looks at Makenna zooming about working
"Heh, it'd just be those wooden swords they are using. I want to see how much you have improved since last time myself to know you even better. But you don't have to, I know you don't like fighting. I just think it's a nice experience together when it's done with no ill intent."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2014)

Tassara interrupts them. "Hey, Uly, Makenna. I was thinking on making the party later when we get to the other town. I wouldn't like to stretch the hospitality of the village. They have been very helpful letting us stay here to rest. Is there anything in special you would like me to cook for then? You favorite cake flavor? Dish? Ale?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 2, 2014)

Makenna says hesitantly,  "if you want to, sure."  She smiles reassuringly.

She then turns to Tassara,  "cake?  It has flavors?"  She sounds as if unsure to be confused or in awe.  "As to ale I never drank much, saw enough of what too much can do at work with Papa.  On holidays sometimes I'd drink a cup or two.  I prefer a darker mead, a mix of sweet and complex."



((Makenna, black widow coming up ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara interrupts them. "Hey, Uly, Makenna. I was thinking on making the party later when we get to the other town. I wouldn't like to stretch the hospitality of the village. They have been very helpful letting us stay here to rest. Is there anything in special you would like me to cook for then? You favorite cake flavor? Dish? Ale?"



"Erm... Flambe cake?"



WorkingMoogle said:


> Makenna says hesitantly,  "if you want to, sure."  She smiles reassuringly.
> 
> She then turns to Tassara,  "cake?  It has flavors?"  She sounds as if unsure to be confused or in awe.  "As to ale I never drank much, saw enough of what too much can do at work with Papa.  On holidays sometimes I'd drink a cup or two.  I prefer a darker mead, a mix of sweet and complex."
> 
> ...


"Okay, once we go outside after eating we'll take a look around."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "A madman, you say? Who would let him preside a ceremony?" she's a little surprised by his comment.



"Ah," Drell says with a slightly pained smile. "The madman was my headmaster during my time studying the arcane. The weddings were either students or former students, and he...insisted. It was..." he pauses, considering his next words carefully, "an experience."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 2, 2014)

Yuki gives a look that is both full of excitement and skepticism.  She tilts her head, looking at it, and she slowly moves towards where is sits.  "A-Aries?  Is that you?" she questions the fox, focusing in on the small creature.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2014)

*Flashback*

"That doesn't sound too good" Tassara shakes her head hearing Drell. "Ok, I'll make something for breakfast, then I'll see what we can get around here"


=================================


"Darker mead, a mix of sweet and complex, gotcha... I'll need to write that down"

After finishing breakfast for everyone and saving some for the rest who are still asleep, Tassara will ask the house owner who she can talk to buy paper and charcoal/ink. 

Also she has some other mundane stuff she would like to purchase if available:


Wandermeals (x12 ) 0.12 gp
Travel cake mix (x10) 1gp
Trail Rations (x10) 5 gp
Cooking Kit 3gp
Fishing Kit .5 gp
Ink 8gp
Scrivener's Kit 2gp
CHRONICLER'S KIT 40gp
Journal .03 gp
Oil x30  3gp
Teapot .1 gp
WAFFLE IRON 1 gp  (( OMG, there's a Mithral version: As with other mithral cookware, food rarely sticks to a mithral waffle iron. *SQUEEEEE* pek))
Alchemy crafting kit		25
Surgeon's tools		20
Veterinarian's Kit		25
MIDWIFE'S KIT		10
CAMPSITE KIT x2 24gp (for 8 people)

Total 167.25 gp

She will give the alchemist kit to Drell. 

Tassara will visit the temple and make a small talk with the priestess/maiden there to get a feeling of the village. She will also offer her healing skills if there are any sick people in the village.

Diplomacy 1d20+16=28


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 2, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki gives a look that is both full of excitement and skepticism.  She tilts her head, looking at it, and she slowly moves towards where is sits.  "A-Aries?  Is that you?" she questions the fox, focusing in on the small creature.



The fox looks up at Yuki and yip happily at her approach, she can clearly see it is indeed Aries.   The woman turns toward Yuki as she idly scratches the fox.  The woman is slightly paler than most in the village and keeps her long hair neatly tied back.  Surprisingly her eyes are gray and have a glassy, unfocused look to them.  Yuki realizes the woman must be blind.

She speaks with a polite and refined voice, "you must be this little one's master.  He came came here in such a fright last night.   Once he calmed down he he was fine though he was quite worried about you."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 2, 2014)

@Tassara : I'll have to look at the kits when when I get home but I don't expect expect any problems with your list.  The shrine maiden is the woman introduced above she's the apprentice to the priestess who is still asleep.  There's no particular sickness in town but the offer is appreciated.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 2, 2014)

"I was worried about him too...After everything that happened, I thought something bad came of him." her tone is quiet and sincere.  "Thank you for allowing all of us to stay in your village." she gets closer, sitting near the woman.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 2, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I was worried about him too...After everything that happened, I thought something bad came of him." her tone is quiet and sincere.  "Thank you for allowing all of us to stay in your village." she gets closer, sitting near the woman.



The woman smiles politely, "your friend was lucky to find his way here, he's quite clever really.  And we're happy to help visitors when we happen across them."


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 2, 2014)

As Troyce rises, rubbing his eyes, he takes a moment to assess his surroundings.

First, if that studded leather armor is still in the room, he'll go ahead and pick that up.

Then, after breakfast, he'll poke his head out the front door, see if the place has anything he would be interested in

Knowledge (Local)
1d20+16
2+16=18

(Will post shopping list later)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2014)

Tassara will listen to Yuki's and the blind maiden's conversation close to them while she works on some scrolls.

x2  Lesser Restoration
x1 Zone of Truth

225 gp


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 2, 2014)

She stays quiet for a moment, reaching over to pet the fox, "Oh, that's quite rude of me.  My name is Yuki.  His is Aries." she wonders if she should introduce Tassara, but knows she wouldn't say it right, so she doesn't, and waits for a response from the maiden.  "What's the story of this place?  If you don't mind me asking."  she looks at the woman as she speaks.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+14:
16,+14
Total:30

((She's looking for anything else strange about the woman.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2014)

"Er, thank you," Drell says as Tassara gives him the Alchemist's crafting kit. "I could have purchased the materials myself but..." he shrugs. "It's much appreciated." He gather heads out to the market and gathers together 600 gp worth of alchemical components.

He returns to the room the party has rented, careful not to disturb Hayao. He takes one of his gold coins and runs it through his hands a few times, focusing his mind on the knowledge ad abilities he gained in the Dream Realm.

Drell uses his *Formula Vitae* with the *gold coin* as a core. He'll apply the valet template to his creation, and attempt to influence it into a form with hands and thumbs.

Spells/Extracts

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spells
Detect Magic
Prestidigitation
Mage Hand
Dancing Lights
Arcane Mark

Ear Piercing Scream
Mage Armor (2)
Unseen Servant (2)
Protection From Chaos (2)
Silent Image (2)
Grease 
Mount (2)

Glitterdust (4)
Resist Energy (3)
Web (2)
Invisibility (4)

Aqueous Orb (2)
Wind Wall (2)
Summon Monster III (2)
Fly (6)

Extracts
Crafter's Fortune
Shield (2)
Enlarge Person (2)
Disguise Self
Polypurpose Panacea
Endure Elements

Fox's Cunning (3)
Barkskin (3)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 2, 2014)

((If I missed anything in here it's not intentional, nudge me and I'll reply))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Okay, once we go outside after eating we'll take a look around."


They have a pleasant meal with family-I'm-not-going-to-bother-to-name and after cleaning up Makenna smiles offers, "are you ready to go outside?"



Crossbow said:


> Then, after breakfast, he'll poke his head out the front door, see if the place has anything he would be interested in
> 
> Knowledge (Local)
> 1d20+16
> ...


By some respects it's a kind of interesting village, the way people move around armed kind of reminds Troyce of a military fort, but then given the trouble the party encountered that might not be surprising.

What would Troyce be interested in?



Captain Obvious said:


> She stays quiet for a moment, reaching  over to pet the fox, "Oh, that's quite rude of me.  My name is Yuki.   His is Aries." she wonders if she should introduce Tassara, but knows  she wouldn't say it right, so she doesn't, and waits for a response from  the maiden.  "What's the story of this place?  If you don't mind me  asking."  she looks at the woman as she speaks.
> 
> ((She's looking for anything else strange about the woman.))


Other than her sight there's nothing really "unusual" about the woman.  She seems very polite and collected.  Even with Aries she seems almost formal.

"It is very nice to make your acquaintance Yuki," she pauses to ruffle the fox, "and to be formally introduced Aries.  I am Rin of the Tsukino clan.  As to this place's story," she pauses and "looks" at the shrine hesitantly, "I assume you mean the village?  Most outsiders do.  I understand our situation is unusual to you.  But it is not so complicated.  Our ancestors founded the village many years ago, and when conditions outside changed, well, they were not willing to abandon it."

"I don't really know much more than that myself, you should ask Grandfather.  He prefers to meet outsiders himself anyway."




Nicodemus said:


> Drell uses his *Formula Vitae* with the *gold coin* as a core. He'll apply the valet template to his creation, and attempt to influence it into a form with hands and thumbs.



Drell carefully mixes the formula from his the depths of his mind.  He quickly mixes ingredients, processing the chemicals in ways he's done so many times before but in an entirely new order.  Soon he produces a small amount of liquid, so clear and colorless it would almost be invisible.

He applies the liquid to the coin offered up as the sample for the liquid to perform its work.  The liquid bubbles across the surface for a moment, then the coin itself bubbles and warps.  It grows, a bubbling formless golden mass. Drell struggles to shape it as it quickly grows, *dice clatter* he does expertly.

The mass quickly takes the form of a small humanoid, tanned flesh mixed with golden links of chain, like some sort of flesh-stiched chainmail.  The flesh gives an appearance of clothing, formal-wear.  An expressionless face marks the bald belies the intelligence that Drell can feel lurks within.

The entire process takes perhaps an hour, then Drell's creation stands, waiting patiently for a command.


*Spoiler*: _Statblock_ 




Size: Small
Move: 30'
HP: 27/27
AC: 27/Tc: 12/FF: 25
Attacks:
+13 Slam (1d6+6), Stun
+11 Light Ray (Ranged Touch, 1d4+1)
Languages: Common
Special Qualities: (As valet familiar), Staggered, Cannot Run
Skills: Appraise +8, Craft (pick one) +8


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> They have a pleasant meal with family-I'm-not-going-to-bother-to-name and after cleaning up Makenna smiles offers, "are you ready to go outside?"



"Sure, lets go over to where those kids are training. It reminds me of the monks, rather interested in what is going on there."


> Once they are ready to venture outside they'll find most people are busy with various chores and tasks. The fields are filled with workers struggling with a harvest before winter sets in in full. A man leads a class of students in swords, mostly young teens but some so small they're barely walking (with wooden practice swords of course).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Sure, lets go over to where those kids are training. It reminds me of the monks, rather interested in what is going on there."



The pair leaves and go to the courtyard.  There's maybe 20 students working under the leadership of a middle-aged man who calls out commands on strikes and patterns correcting a stance or a strike here and there as he walks around.

Most of the students are in their early teens though there are a handful of older and younger students as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The pair leaves and go to the courtyard.  There's maybe 20 students working under the leadership of a middle-aged man who calls out commands on strikes and patterns correcting a stance or a strike here and there as he walks around.
> 
> Most of the students are in their early teens though there are a handful of older and younger students as well.



Ulysesn goes up to the middle aged man
"Hello Mr..." 
There is a slight pause indicating Ulysesn wants a name.
"What are you instructing these children in specifically?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 2, 2014)

Duncan goes up to Kaylee. 

"Eh, I was wonderin - ye got some interestin spells. Fancy teachin me a couple? If yer interested in a couple of mine then yer more than welcome te learn them! Could uh....teach ye a couple of other things too...ye know..."

Duncan looks at Kaylee and sighs.

"Ye don't know do ye?" 

Proposed spell for Duncan to learn:

Fear
ray of sickening
summon monster 3
hold person


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 2, 2014)

"Nice to meet you as well, Rin.  I might do that when our companions wake up." she sits there for a moment, "Where would we find him?" she watches the activity around them.  “And who is this shrine for?” she asks, chatting with the woman.  Aries making quiet noises as he sits there.

Knowledge: Religion-
Roll(1d20)+8:
14,+8
Total:22


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn goes up to the middle aged man
> "Hello Mr..."
> There is a slight pause indicating Ulysesn wants a name.
> "What are you instructing these children in specifically?"


The man calls out, "sheath" and all the children perform a sheathing maneuver with their swords.  He then instructs them, "go and meditate, we'll pick up after."

Turning to Ulysesn he bows politely, "Shinobu, honorable visitor.  I am instructing fledglings in the art of the sword.  All here are instructed in sword, bow, and spear that they might help in the defense of our village."



Vergil said:


> Proposed spell for Duncan to learn:
> 
> Fear
> ray of sickening
> ...


((Duncan needs actual scrolls to learn spells as a witch, he can't learn them directly from Kaylee))



Captain Obvious said:


> "Nice to meet you as well, Rin.  I might  do that when our companions wake up." she sits there for a moment,  "Where would we find him?" she watches the activity around them.  ?And  who is this shrine for?? she asks, chatting with the woman.  Aries  making quiet noises as he sits there.



"Grandfather is usually around somewhere, he lives in the large house in the center of town, you could probably ask around if he's not there.  I'm sure someone would point you in the right direction."  She then rises and walks gracefully over to the alter, "this is a shrine to the Shimmering One, god of beauty and the moon.  Long ago our clan took her as patron, I help to maintain her and ask for her blessing on our village."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man calls out, "sheath" and all the children perform a sheathing maneuver with their swords.  He then instructs them, "go and meditate, we'll pick up after."
> 
> Turning to Ulysesn he bows politely, "Shinobu, honorable visitor.  I am instructing fledglings in the art of the sword.  All here are instructed in sword, bow, and spear that they might help in the defense of our village."



"Every single child? How odd. Do they get a choice in the matter?"
UIysesn waits for an answer

"Well none of our business I suppose, but I always thought choice gives a certain strength. Do you perhaps have wooden swords the size of these shortswords? I'm wishing to spar with my wife Makenna, but without the risk of great injury to either of us or do you have something else less deadly that is just as light?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Every single child? How odd. Do they get a choice in the matter?"
> UIysesn waits for an answer
> 
> "Well none of our business I suppose, but I always thought choice gives a certain strength. Do you perhaps have wooden swords the size of these shortswords? I'm wishing to spar with my wife Makenna, but without the risk of great injury to either of us or do you have something else less deadly that is just as light?"



"The choice to fight is always up to each individual, my task is only to make sure they have an informed opinion."  His tone is neutral but does little to disguise his obvious discomfort with the idea that someone might choose not to fight.

He looks at their shortswords, "I suppose a child's practice sword might be alike in size."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "The choice to fight is always up to each individual, my task is only to make sure they have an informed opinion."  His tone is neutral but does little to disguise his obvious discomfort with the idea that someone might choose not to fight.
> 
> He looks at their shortswords, "I suppose a child's practice sword might be alike in size."



"So you wouldn't mind if we borrowed two then?"
Ulysesn looks over at Makenna for a moment then back to the mid aged instructor
"By the way, who is your strongest student?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2014)

"Primus," Drell says, examining his new familiar. "Primus. Excellent." He claps his hands together and stands. "I suppose we might as well explore the village, while we're at it. Purchases to make." He sets out. ((I'll post a shopping list later.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So you wouldn't mind if we borrowed two then?"
> Ulysesn looks over at Makenna for a moment then back to the mid aged instructor
> "By the way, who is your strongest student?"



He gestures to one side of the courtyard where spare practice blades lay, "help yourself."  At the inquiry at the students he frowns and speaks with suspicion, "everyone in the village is my student as everyone in the village has a stake in its defense.  Ranking one against another is counterproductive to that.  If you just mean the fledglings here I won't be a party to an adult beating down on a child."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 2, 2014)

“The Shimmering one?” she pauses, “Oh, that's Hay's patron too...” she states to herself, reminding herself why it sounded familiar.  “Thank you again for everything, Rin.” she stands up, walking into the shrine, and praying to The Shimmering One out of respect, Aries hopping in with her and laying down as if praying with her, afterwards she says quick goodbyes, and heads out of the shrine.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> He gestures to one side of the courtyard where spare practice blades lay, "help yourself."  At the inquiry at the students he frowns and speaks with suspicion, "everyone in the village is my student as everyone in the village has a stake in its defense.  Ranking one against another is counterproductive to that.  If you just mean the fledglings here I won't be a party to an adult beating down on a child."


Ulysesn picks up two of the small swords and gives one to Makenna.
"We'll start it out how we first trained, I want to see the difference, just don't hold back and tell me when you are ready."
Ulysesn makes a 5 foot distance from Makenna while speaking to the man
"One sword can sharpen another. Competition can bring about new ideas,build friendships, create rivals or make enemies."

Ulysesn looks at the man oddly and frowns
"Do I look scary enough to where I would beat a defenseless child for sport? Of course I wouldn't mean the children. Perhaps a better question would be has any of the students surpassed or would replace the master if it was called for."
Ulysesn tests the weight of the sword in his hand a bit adjusting it his gaze lingers on the man waiting on a answer.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2014)

((I'm going to be turning in soon))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn picks up two of the small swords and gives one to Makenna.
> "We'll start it out how we first trained, I want to see the difference, just don't hold back and tell me when you are ready."
> Ulysesn makes a 5 foot distance from Makenna while speaking to the man
> "One sword can sharpen another. Competition can bring about new ideas,build friendships, create rivals or make enemies."
> ...



Makenna picks up one of the practice blades testing the weight of it in her hand.  

The man speaks while she prepares, "my apologies, I misunderstood.  You may misunderstand as well, while I lead the class here I am not the 'master.'  There are no single masters here, we all learn from each other, and we all feel the pain of loss when one falls.  In this way we support each other and we bring the common defense of the town."

After he finishes Makenna seems content with her selection and holds it, grip reversed, in a readied stance against Ulysesn.  "I'm ready whenever you are," her previous hesitation seems gone, she's focused on the fight.

((However you want to do this is fine))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 3, 2014)

((I assumed Tassara would have of course given her name to the maiden))

"The shimering one" Tassara whispers trying to remember the specifics about that particular religion.

K. Religion 1d20+7=17

She had just finished her scrolls. "I'm glad we found this village... or that you found us. I believe the pixies in the wild talked about this place. The Vanishing Village, I believe they called it..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((I'm going to be turning in soon))
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HP: 99/99
Initiative: +11 [Dex] +2 [only Favored Terrain]
Fort: +9 = +5[Class] +4[Con]
Ref: +16 = +5[Class] +11[Dex]
Will: +9 = +2[Class] +7[Wis] +2 to fear saves
Resist fire: 6
AC: 22 (21 touch, 16 flat footed)
10 + armor bonus 4 + buckler bonus 1 + Dexterity modifier 7
Armor training : -1 armor check +1 dex to armor

BAB: +9 (+6 Ranger+ 3 Fighter)
CMB: +9 = Base attack bonus 9 + Strength modifier + special size modifier
Weapon Finesse (Combat)
CMD: 30 = 10 + Base attack bonus 9+ Strength modifier 0+ Dexterity modifier 11+ special size modifier 0 + miscellaneous modifiers 0

"Okay then, I just want you to watch and tell me what you think about the spar then. I want you to judge things from your experience."
Ulysesn looks over at Makenna taking a purely defensive stance ((+4 AC))
"Alright then, I want to see if you can actually hit me now unlike before. Ready!"
((the first round will just be to test the waters))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 3, 2014)

After leaving the shrine, she picks up some supplies, giving her trademark grin as she does so.  Obviously happier that she has Aries back, and she had more sleep.  She watches around at everything going on around her as she passes by.  Her energy finally giving a bounce to her step, she has her hood and mask down.  She won't go to find 'Grandfather' until after Hayao is awake.

After getting the supplies, she will dance around, amusing people while playing the lute.

Trail Rations (x10) 5gp
Canteen 2gp
Waterskin (x5) 5gp
Lute 5gp

Total- 17gp

Perform (Stringed)-
Roll(1d20)+9:
19,+9
Total:28


----------



## Vergil (Apr 3, 2014)

"Well I guess we need te be able te scribe scrolls before we can learn each other's spells eh? Well I'm off te explore, might be a bit early in the day but I'm up for a drink. M ight even buy me a couple. Also gonna look for some basic stuff te make some potions out of this stuff I got, when I was pickin at plants."

((What stuff would I need to make some basic potions and stuff?))

Duncan walks around, looking for a tavern specifically.

Perception
Roll(1d20)+8:
6,+8
Total:14


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2014)

soulnova said:


> ((I assumed Tassara would have of course given her name to the maiden))
> 
> "The shimering one" Tassara whispers trying to remember the specifics about that particular religion.
> 
> ...


((Tassara of course knows the basics of the Shimmering One))

Rin bows politely to the cleric, "I am glad you found your way here as well, we help those who we can but so many others suffer without us."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> HP: 99/99
> Initiative: +11 [Dex] +2 [only Favored Terrain]
> Fort: +9 = +5[Class] +4[Con]
> Ref: +16 = +5[Class] +11[Dex]
> ...



((*snicker*  You realized you doomed yourself to bad dice Karma right?))

Makenna nods and grips the hilt of her faux-shortsword tightly, moving gracefully at Ulysesn in her dancing manner, she easily weaves through his defenses, the wooden sword cracking into his side sharply, she then cuts up rapidly under his own blade slamming the hilt of her sword into his chin ((62 nontlethal )).

Realizing she hit him far harder than she intended to she gasps and pulls back, "oh my!  I'm sorry!  I thought you'd dodge those!  I didn't mean to hit you so hard!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Well I guess we need te be able te scribe scrolls before we can learn each other's spells eh? Well I'm off te explore, might be a bit early in the day but I'm up for a drink. M ight even buy me a couple. Also gonna look for some basic stuff te make some potions out of this stuff I got, when I was pickin at plants."
> 
> ((What stuff would I need to make some basic potions and stuff?))
> 
> ...



((You'd want an "alchemy crafting kit" (25gp) in order to prepare stuff with herbalism if that's what you're asking.  They're technically not potions in that they're not actually magical but alchemical/"natural"))

((There is no tavern in town))

((Someone will be around to pick up Duncan shortly I'm sure while he recovers from shock))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 3, 2014)

Duncan falls in shock and now has a mission. To set up a tavern in town.

"Right first we need te find outr why in this day and age there is no tavern in a town. Ridiculous. Who's the man or woman in charge here?!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((*snicker*  You realized you doomed yourself to bad dice Karma right?))
> 
> Makenna nods and grips the hilt of her faux-shortsword tightly, moving gracefully at Ulysesn in her dancing manner, she easily weaves through his defenses, the wooden sword cracking into his side sharply, she then cuts up rapidly under his own blade slamming the hilt of her sword into his chin ((62 nontlethal )).
> 
> Realizing she hit him far harder than she intended to she gasps and pulls back, "oh my!  I'm sorry!  I thought you'd dodge those!  I didn't mean to hit you so hard!"



After getting hit so hard Ulysesn stands still for a moment processing what happened then rubs his chin then smiles. The words "ow" come to his mind but he decides to bare it.
"That was amazing you went through all the openings I had like it was nothing. If you hit me like that again I think you'd knock me out. 
So... you don't mind if I only go on the attack instead from now on? I need to test some things out, erm try not to hit me."
Round two
Full attack
1d20+20: 30 [1d20=10]
1d20+15: 29 [1d20=14]
Round 3 attempted disarm
1d20+20: 35 [1d20=15]
round 4 attempted trip
1d20+20: 39 [1d20=19]
round 5 attempted Disarm
1d20+20: 38 [1d20=18]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2014)

((Okay, I apologize but I'm crashing after this, I'm at near lethal doses of coffee as it is))


Vergil said:


> Duncan falls in shock and now has a mission. To set up a tavern in town.
> 
> "Right first we need te find outr why in this day and age there is no  tavern in a town. Ridiculous. Who's the man or woman in charge  here?!"


A random passer-by chirps in, "that would be Elder Masaru, he's usually by the village square this time of morning."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> After getting hit so hard Ulysesn stands still for a moment processing what happened then rubs his chin then smiles. The words "ow" come to his mind but he decides to bare it.
> "That was amazing you went through all the openings I had like it was nothing. If you hit me like that again I think you'd knock me out.
> So... you don't mind if I only go on the attack instead from now on? I need to test some things out, erm try not to hit me."
> Round two
> ...



Makenna gracefully dances around Ulysesn's attempts to attack.  He slaps at her sword however years of carrying heavy trays and mugs have strengthened her grip and she maintains hold of her weapon.  He tries to trip her however her experience in dancing through crowds allows her to stay on her feet.

One of the kids that was practicing earlier chirps up, "sensei, they're cheating, she's dodging before he's even committed to his attack!"  The teacher gives him a rough tap with his practice blade grumbling something about supposed-to-be-meditating but doesn't otherwise comment.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 3, 2014)

"Is it the goal of this village to help those in need? That is a wonderful thing"

"I have never heard of a village vanishing before... I guess this is some part of the Blessing of the Shimering One then. Is that right?" Tassara is very curious as to why the village moves. If the topic seems to make her unconfortable she will change subject.

"May I ask, what is your dream?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Okay, I apologize but I'm crashing after this, I'm at near lethal doses of coffee as it is))
> Makenna gracefully dances around Ulysesn's attempts to attack.  He slaps at her sword however years of carrying heavy trays and mugs have strengthened her grip and she maintains hold of her weapon.  He tries to trip her however her experience in dancing through crowds allows her to stay on her feet.
> 
> One of the kids that was practicing earlier chirps up, "sensei, they're cheating, she's dodging before he's even committed to his attack!"  The teacher gives him a rough tap with his practice blade grumbling something about supposed-to-be-meditating but doesn't otherwise comment.


Ulysesn whistles and lowers his sword down
"That's about the best I can do with a sword and I wouldn't dare use a crossbow unless there was an alternative that wasn't deadly in ammo. Looks like I don't have to worry about you in combat at all anymore regarding ordinary things like blades and swords. If you were going all out you'd have hit me before I even had the chance to do those."
He walks over and puts the sword back where it was and looks at Shinobu
"Can you give me your evaluation of both us from your experience in combat?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2014)

*Knowledge: Local*
Roll(1d20)+32:
15,+32
Total:47

Drell takes the village in, trying to see if he can remember hearing anything about it. He also keeps an eye out for anything that looks like arcane magic being practiced. Surely they have wizards, sorcerers, something.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 3, 2014)

After a while of amusing people, she heads back to the building that they slept in with Aries on her heels.  She sets the lute down just inside the door where all the mats were in, and crawls over next to Hayao.  “C'mon sweetie, we don't want you messing up your schedule too bad.” she smiles at the sleeping elf, rubbing his cheek with her thumb, trying to wake him up gently.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 3, 2014)

Hayao squints in his sleep, doggedly refusing to be woken up for a little while until finally he relents. Sitting up, he puts his glasses back on, blinking a few times as he notices it is Yuki.

"Has something happened?" He immediately notices the lute, but his gaze flickers back to Yuki instinctively.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 3, 2014)

"No, everything's okay." she reassures him, "I just think it's for the best if we try to keep a normal enough schedule.  Even after last night." she gives him a gentle smile, holding his hand with both of her's. 

"The maiden at the shrine told me where we could find the elder.  Not like we have to hurry." she looks the elf in the eyes, just a look of complete contentedness in the bit of quiet.  

She sits there, obviously thinking about something, "Hey, Hayao.  What's your opinion about what Ulysesn and Makenna did?  I mean, I never heard of that sort of thing...Frankly, a lot of things going on with this group is nothing like what I was always told.  I did meet you, so it isn't bad, just...strange I guess."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 3, 2014)

"Am I not strange?" he asks at first, hinting at a smile. He then shrugs, standing as he begins to go through his kata for the morning.

"I think it was a very abrupt decision, and that it was difficult for her to say no for many reasons. I also think that they're stubborn enough to support each other, and it will work out in the end due to the nature. They're literally bond by blood, whether they like it or not."

He glides through the forms fluidly, his katana making deft swishes as he cut in graceful arcs as he continued practicing his form and stance carefully. "So, in the end, it doesn't matter. They'll get used to each other. They're young enough to grow to like one another anyway."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 3, 2014)

"Oh, now you're acting like you aren't young enough to do something that impulsive." she sticks her tongue out, getting up and picking up the lute, playing an upbeat song she comes up with on the fly.  "It would have been better if they reached a decision together first, I realize that.  Personally, something like that should be thought about long before." She glances at the floor for a moment, then looking back at him.

"As impulsive as I am...This is the first intimate relationship I've been in.  It does help being around a bunch of monks with the vow of celibacy." she smiles, "I count myself lucky that it was somebody like you that I..."  She pauses, trying to find the words, "Fell in love with.  Everything about you, just makes me smile.  Even that emotionless streak you have." she gives a grin, "I'll get through that eventually, just you wait.  I might even be able to make you laugh." she stands just outside his reach with the blade.

"When will you tell me more about you, Hayao?" she continues playing the music while talking to the samurai.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 3, 2014)

His expression doesn't change as he listens, but his strokes and swings slow down gradually, until he glances at her for a moment, pausing. He blinks a few times, pats down his neck with a piece of cloth, then he continues. "Perhaps I am young. Perhaps we were just as impulsive a choice. And perhaps you will come to make a stone mask laugh."

The elf flows through a few more of the forms, then takes a short break. "What about me do you want to know?" He takes a sip of water from his bamboo flask, before beginning again, his swings and strokes out of sync with the melody of her improvised song.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 3, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> By some respects it's a kind of interesting village, the way people move around armed kind of reminds Troyce of a military fort, but then given the trouble the party encountered that might not be surprising.
> 
> What would Troyce be interested in?



((Valuable village treasures, I suppose. ))

But if there's nothing along those lines, he'll just scour the market. Troyce had apparently jotted down some ideas when he was pixie-drunk, and some of them seemed pretty good.


Lockpicking tools (~30gp)
An accordion (~5gp)
A few wigs (??gp)
A puppet (??gp)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Is it the goal of this village to help those in need? That is a wonderful thing"
> 
> "I have never heard of a village vanishing before... I guess this is some part of the Blessing of the Shimering One then. Is that right?" Tassara is very curious as to why the village moves. If the topic seems to make her unconfortable she will change subject.
> 
> "May I ask, what is your dream?"


"Well, I can't say it's exactly the 'goal' of the village to help others.  But it's the right thing to do."  Rin goes back to her seated position on the stairs considering how to respond to the rest, finally she replies, "the village isn't blessed by the Shimmering One, not in that way at least.  Most accurately you would call it a curse, as I understand it our village exists only from when the first cold winds come down from the North until the first warm breath comes from the South.  I admit that is little more than poetry to me though, this is the warm season in our village, the snows won't start in earnest for another month."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn whistles and lowers his sword down
> "That's about the best I can do with a sword and  I wouldn't dare use a crossbow unless there was an alternative that  wasn't deadly in ammo. Looks like I don't have to worry about you in  combat at all anymore regarding ordinary things like blades and swords.  If you were going all out you'd have hit me before I even had the chance  to do those."
> He walks over and puts the sword back where it was and looks at Shinobu
> "Can you give me your evaluation of both us from your experience in combat?"



Makenna beams with pride from the praise.

Shinobu considers the pair, "my initial assessment would be to agree with my student, that this was choreographed before.  It wasn't though was it?  You're both fine with your weapons you should do well.  From a technical standpoint the girl's movements are too big, it looks like she would get tired in an extended fight.  The tiny swords lack power, I imagine tough creatures would give you both pause.  But it's tough to argue with what works for you."



Nicodemus said:


> *Knowledge: Local*
> Roll(1d20)+32:
> 15,+32
> Total:47
> ...


The village seems to match the vague rumors Drell had heard of an "oasis" in the wilds. 

There's an older woman that makes (and trades in) potions that is a wizard, other than that there's no particular sign (it's a village of less than 100, can't expect much in the way of magic here).



Crossbow said:


> ((Valuable village treasures, I suppose. ))
> 
> But if there's nothing along those lines, he'll just scour the market.  Troyce had apparently jotted down some ideas when he was pixie-drunk,  and some of them seemed pretty good.
> 
> ...


They keep their valuable treasures, if there are any, out of sight apparently.

If you're looking for wigs specifically they'd be a few coppers to maybe 1gp depending on how good you want them to look (well, again the sky's the limit I guess but 1gp is probably a practical "this is a good quality wig" limit for people that aren't simply bragging about the source).

A puppet as in a marionette?  Or a puppet as in a child's doll?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna beams with pride from the praise.
> 
> Shinobu considers the pair, "my initial assessment would be to agree with my student, that this was choreographed before.  It wasn't though was it?  You're both fine with your weapons you should do well.  From a technical standpoint the girl's movements are too big, it looks like she would get tired in an extended fight.  The tiny swords lack power, I imagine tough creatures would give you both pause.  But it's tough to argue with what works for you."


Ulysesn smiles at the reaction Makenna has

"Oh no she beat me completely, but going by your words it looks like she could improve even more though. By the way what does the village have in regards to bathing?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 3, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn smiles at the reaction Makenna has
> 
> "Oh no she beat me completely, but going by your words it looks like she could improve even more though. By the way what does the village have in regards to bathing?"



"Most just bathe in the stream, you could probably find someone with a proper tub if you feel like hauling water though."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 3, 2014)

Duncan makes his way to find the Elder at the square.

"Excuse me sir, may I have a moment of yer time to highlight a grave mistake within yer village? I'm no sure if yer aware but....there's no tavern here. Like that goes against my very being! I am compelled te rectify this."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 3, 2014)

She shrugs, “I've told you about my past, I want to know at least a bit about your's.  How were things growing up, and how did you end up becoming a samurai, that kind of thing.”  she watches the elf's movements, trying her best to synchronize the music to his swings, but not doing well with it.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 3, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> If you're looking for wigs specifically they'd be a few coppers to maybe 1gp depending on how good you want them to look (well, again the sky's the limit I guess but 1gp is probably a practical "this is a good quality wig" limit for people that aren't simply bragging about the source).
> 
> A puppet as in a marionette?  Or a puppet as in a child's doll?



(If those are the only options, then the former)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 3, 2014)

"Then the village ceases to exist for that time?  I had simply tough the entrance would change from time to time and then be sealed. What happens to you? Do you have a recollection of what happens meanwhile?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 3, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan makes his way to find the Elder at the square.
> 
> "Excuse me sir, may I have a moment of yer time to highlight a grave mistake within yer village? I'm no sure if yer aware but....there's no tavern here. Like that goes against my very being! I am compelled te rectify this."


The Elder is a man of perhaps 70.  He's sweeping out front of the large home when Duncan approaches,  unlike everyone else he doesn't carry a sword.  Despite his age he has a solid build and Duncan suspects he is as capable as the rest of the villagers.  As Duncan nears he smiles, "I had heard something about guests.  A tavern you say?  Whatever for?  If it's drink you are wanting I'm sure we can accommodate. "


Crossbow said:


> (If those are the only options, then the former)


what do you mean then?  Apparently I don't understand. 



soulnova said:


> "Then the village ceases to exist for that time?  I had simply tough the entrance would change from time to time and then be sealed. What happens to you? Do you have a recollection of what happens meanwhile?"



"From our point of view nothing changes.  I don't know what the outside world sees."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 3, 2014)

"I see" Tassara ponders about the answer "Has anyone left before? Are they allowed to?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Most just bathe in the stream, you could probably find someone with a proper tub if you feel like hauling water though."


He looks over at Makenna
"Makenna do you feel like going to the stream?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 3, 2014)

Duncan smiles broadly at the Elder,

"Well aye a couple of drinks would be great, but drinkin alone is a bit of a bore. Taverns are great for chattin to the local folk, havin a few contests, and generally makin a bit of trouble with other folk!"

"Plus it's good te talk te the local folk and ask opinions and find fun jobs. I dunno, it's always the first place I go te. But if yer up for it how about you an me have a couple of drinks and a chat, unless yer havin fun sweepin there."


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 3, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> what do you mean then?  Apparently I don't understand.



((i originally had in mind like the kind where the hand goes in the puppet and you can move the mouth, but if that isn't feasible for whatever reason, i could easily settle for a regular marionette))


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2014)

Drell will head to the market, looking to liquidize the wasp venom he'd harvested (6 doses at 200 gp market price, so 600 gp if they'll buy it?) and pick up a few items for himself. Primus tags along, assisting silently when his help is needed.

*Shopping List*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Spring Loaded Wrist Sheath  5gp
Silken Ceremonial Armor [x] 30 gp
2 Bandoliers  1 gp


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "I see" Tassara ponders about the answer "Has anyone left before? Are they allowed to?"


"Of course they're allowed to,"  Rin sounds slightly offended at the idea, "we're not slavers.  There have been times when someone desires to go abroad.  But it's difficult.  This is a dangerous land, even with all of us working together it can be hard at times to maintain our lives here.  If someone leaves they're leaving knowing it will get that much harder for the rest of us."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> He looks over at Makenna
> "Makenna do you feel like going to the stream?"


She gives Ulysesn a wry smile, "I don't know our last bathing experience didn't work out quite as expected.  But I can tag along if you'd like."



Vergil said:


> Duncan smiles broadly at the Elder,
> 
> "Well aye a couple of drinks would be great, but drinkin alone is a bit  of a bore. Taverns are great for chattin to the local folk, havin a few  contests, and generally makin a bit of trouble with other folk!"
> 
> "Plus it's good te talk te the local folk and ask opinions and find fun  jobs. I dunno, it's always the first place I go te. But if yer up for it  how about you an me have a couple of drinks and a chat, unless yer  havin fun sweepin there."


"It's not a fancy city my friend.  We need no grand structure to have an excuse to share a drink amongst neighbors and it's more friendly to do so under the open sky."  He produces a ceramic jug seemingly out of nowhere and offers it to Duncan, "I'd love the chance to share a drink with a new friend, here, you first."



Crossbow said:


> ((i originally had in mind like the kind where  the hand goes in the puppet and you can move the mouth, but if that  isn't feasible for whatever reason, i could easily settle for a regular  marionette))


Ah, certainly they'd have materials to make something for say 1sp, you've easily got the skills to fashion it however you want.




Nicodemus said:


> Drell will head to the market, looking to  liquidize the wasp venom he'd harvested (6 doses at 200 gp market price,  so 600 gp if they'll buy it?) and pick up a few items for himself.  Primus tags along, assisting silently when his help is needed.



They're not interested in the venom here, attempting to sell the poison raises more than a few people's concerns though no one challenges you directly on it.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 3, 2014)

> "Of course they're allowed to," Rin sounds slightly offended at the idea, "we're not slavers. There have been times when someone desires to go abroad. But it's difficult. This is a dangerous land, even with all of us working together it can be hard at times to maintain our lives here. If someone leaves they're leaving knowing it will get that much harder for the rest of us."



"I meant no disrespect" Tassara apologizes. "What I tried to say was, I would have thought people to be magically bound to this place... as you said it was somewhat of a curse."

"Is there a reason why you all must stay here then? I know the importance of defending one's home. But I would consider the avoidance of loss of life for those around me if there was another safer alternative for all of them"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2014)

The woman hesitates clearly torn on what to say, "we are bound here by obligation not by magic.  Please excuse, this is not something that we generally talk with outsiders about it tends to create tension.  You should find Grandfather if you wish to speak about such things."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> She gives Ulysesn a wry smile, "I don't know our last bathing experience didn't work out quite as expected.  But I can tag along if you'd like."


Ulysesn gives the same kind of smile back as if he can't help it
"Haha we'll just have to see then won't we?Lets go~"
Ulysesn starts heading towards the stream
"How are you with swimming?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn gives the same kind of smile back as if he can't help it
> "Haha we'll just have to see then won't we?Lets go~"
> Ulysesn starts heading towards the stream
> "How are you with swimming?"


"Not a stroke," Makenna says cheerily.  "I'm from a mining town, remember?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Not a stroke," Makenna says cheerily.  "I'm from a mining town, remember?"



"Well you never know. Looks like I'll have to try teaching you, but you know what a stroke is, so maybe that won't be so hard. About time we have sort of fun."
Ulysesn smirks and goes along the stream picking this area

He examines it and everything around as best as he can
Perception: 1d20+17: 37 [1d20=20]
"Does bathing here look fine to you?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 3, 2014)

"No, it's alright. I was just curious"

"In any case... Excuse me if this sounds strange, but, what kinds of dreams do you have here? What do you strive for?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well you never know. Looks like I'll have to try teaching you, but you know what a stroke is, so maybe that won't be so hard. About time we have sort of fun."
> Ulysesn smirks and goes along the stream picking this area
> 
> He examines it and everything around as best as he can
> ...



Makenna looks at the falls skeptically, "I don't know, there's a lot of commotion here, and it's kind of deep."



soulnova said:


> "No, it's alright. I was just curious"
> 
> "In any case... Excuse me if this sounds strange, but, what kinds of dreams do you have here? What do you strive for?"



The woman pauses in thought and "looks" into the distance.  "sometimes I wonder about the outside world, the stories I hear sound so interesting.  But more than anything I just want my family here to be safe."


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 3, 2014)

(assuming that the puppet request will take some time...)

Troyce gathers up the goods he's already purchased and wanders town a bit, see who he runs into.

(if it doesn't take much time, he'll probably do the same thing, actually)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna looks at the falls skeptically, "I don't know, there's a lot of commotion here, and it's kind of deep."


"Hmm, lets have you pick the spot then. Though it's possible it's all rather like this, we might have to take water back and forth to a tub after all."
While looking around with Makenna, Ulysesn describes how to swim without swimming the best he can. The best way to stay afloat and keep one's head above the water, never to panic, what movements along with showing how to do them the best he can without water, etc.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 3, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The woman pauses in thought and "looks" into the distance.  "sometimes I wonder about the outside world, the stories I hear sound so interesting.  But more than anything I just want my family here to be safe."



"I see... is there anything I can do to help about that? You took us in for the night and provided a safe place to sleep. There must be something-"

"Oh wait....I know!" Tassara takes out her two newly scribbed scrolls of Lesser Restoration and hands them to her. "They are divine scrolls of restoration. One never knows when they can come in handy. Please, take them. I'm a Cleric of The Coddler, and as such, I would like to see people achieve their dreams... "


----------



## Vergil (Apr 3, 2014)

Duncan grins but wonders just where he pulled the jug from.

"You always carry a jug of booze wit ye old man? I thought yer supposed te be the responsible one here?"

He casts *detect poison*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> (assuming that the puppet request will take some time...)
> 
> Troyce gathers up the goods he's already purchased and wanders town a bit, see who he runs into.
> 
> (if it doesn't take much time, he'll probably do the same thing, actually)


Depends on where he's wandering.  Most of the adults are working in the fields during the day (those that are awake at least).  The very young kids generally in the same area.

The younger teenagers are practicing sword work in the courtyard, Duncan is there as well talking to the elder.

Makenna and Ulysesn are near the falls by the stream.  Some of the older children are farther downstream playing by the water.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm, lets have  you pick the spot then. Though it's possible it's all rather like this,  we might have to take water back and forth to a tub after all."
> Why looking around with Makenna, Ulysesn describes how to swim without  swimming the best he can. The best way to stay afloat and keep one's  head above the water, never to panic, what movements along with showing  how to do them the best he can without water, etc.


Makenna will suggest heading downstream a bit to where the water's not as turbulent.  The current's faster but it's shallow and you can clearly see the bottom.



soulnova said:


> "I see... is there anything I can do to help  about that? You took us in for the night and provided a safe place to  sleep. There must be something-"
> 
> "Oh wait....I know!" Tassara takes out her two newly scribbed scrolls of  Lesser Restoration and hands them to her. "They are divine scrolls of  restoration. One never knows when they can come in handy. Please, take  them. I'm a Cleric of The Coddler, and as such, I would like to see  people achieve their dreams... "


Rin accepts the scroll gratefully, "I'm sure the priestess will make great use of it."



Vergil said:


> Duncan grins but wonders just where he pulled the jug from.
> 
> "You always carry a jug of booze wit ye old man? I thought yer supposed te be the responsible one here?"
> 
> He casts *detect poison*


"Don't you?"  The elder seems honestly surprised, "you never know when it might come in handy!"

The jug detects faintly of poison like all alcoholic beverages do.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna will suggest heading downstream a bit to where the water's not as turbulent.  The current's faster but it's shallow and you can clearly see the bottom.



"That sounds perfectly fine~"
Ulysesn goes with Makenna downstream


----------



## Vergil (Apr 3, 2014)

"Aye, I normally do but I ran out a while back. Been a rough journey ye know. Really rough."

"So tell me a bit about the village. Most places have a mining operation or rely on passin trade te get by, but since ye don't have a tavern then I doubt it's the latter. I only ask cos I'd like te make myself useful round here. I'm good with eh....well... uh...killin things. Pretty decent at sneaky stuff too. Pretty unsavoury type, me, wish I could say I was good at makin things grow or producin stuff, but eh - ye live by yer choices."

"Sorry, I ramble when I get near alcohol."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That sounds perfectly fine~"
> Ulysesn goes with Makenna downstream


He looks that there aren't any fish that could be deadly to certain... areas then Ulysesn starts undressing himself( the weapons and equipment/clothes are near the river and in sight I'd assume)
Perception: 1d20+17: 35 [1d20=18]
"Time to go skinny dipping! Woooo!"
Ulysesn jumps into the water naked
Acrobatics:  1d20+13: 32 [1d20=19]
Swim:1d20+9: 26 [1d20=17]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Aye, I normally do but I ran out a while back. Been a rough journey ye know. Really rough."
> 
> "So tell me a bit about the village. Most places have a mining operation or rely on passin trade te get by, but since ye don't have a tavern then I doubt it's the latter. I only ask cos I'd like te make myself useful round here. I'm good with eh....well... uh...killin things. Pretty decent at sneaky stuff too. Pretty unsavoury type, me, wish I could say I was good at makin things grow or producin stuff, but eh - ye live by yer choices."
> 
> "Sorry, I ramble when I get near alcohol."


The man gives a hearty laugh, "well fortunately nothing needs killing right now.  Enjoy the moment while it lasts I always say."

More seriously, "as to the village there's nothing you need worry about.  We enjoy guests the rare chances we get to see them.  Rest for a few days, share with us stories of your travels, how the world has changed, give the kids a few dreams of the outside world and we will call it even."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> He looks that there aren't any fish that  could be deadly to certain... areas then Ulysesn starts undressing  himself( the weapons and equipment/clothes are near the river and in  sight I'd assume)
> Perception: 1d20+17: 35 [1d20=18]
> "Time to go skinny dipping! Woooo!"
> Ulysesn jumps into the water naked
> ...



The water is as cold as you might expect from a stream in Winter.  Makenna watches Ulysesn splash around a moment before disrobing to join him, taking great care how she steps.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The water is as cold as you might expect from a stream in Winter.  Makenna watches Ulysesn splash around a moment before disrobing to join him, taking great care how she steps.


Ulysesn continues to swim around and does so near Makenna swimming gently,  keeping an eye on her making sure she doesn't slip
"The water reflects your inner beauty so well, of course your natural beauty is just as stunning."
Ulysesn floats next to her and smiles
"How does the water feel?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn continues to swim around and does so near Makenna swimming gently,  keeping an eye on her making sure she doesn't slip
> "The water reflects your inner beauty so well, of course your natural beauty is just as stunning."
> Ulysesn floats next to her and smiles
> "How does the water feel?"


"Fine I suppose, the mud is squishy," she shuffles her feat in the river bottom.  "If it's all the same I probably prefer a tub but the scenery is nicer here."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Fine I suppose, the mud is squishy," she shuffles her feat in the river bottom.  "If it's all the same I probably prefer a tub but the scenery is nicer here."


"I'll say. You could just lift your legs and I could easily help you move around so you don't have to have your feet touch mud. You do float pretty well after all." 
Ulysesn seems to be complimenting her figure while extending his arm in an offer
((it's a way to not have to make a swim check, but if you roll at least a 10 she should be able to))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 4, 2014)

Duncan looks at the elder,

"Don't worry about it? Mate, we've been in dream realms, fought all sorts of things, got folk killed and made irreversible decisions - I used to be the type te not worry about it, but....not anymore. Not after I lost someone close te me."

"So you'll forgive me if I press the issue. Trust is no something that I give out too easily these days."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 4, 2014)

Yuki looks at the practicing samurai mischievously, slowly taking her strumming to a stop, and setting the instrument down.  She tries to sweep the samurai off his feet, attempting to knock him onto his back.

Trip-
Roll(1d20)+11:
20,+11
Total:31
((Woot?))

She will quickly leap on top of him if she does, sitting on his stomach, trying to keep him down with her weight while giving her impish grin.  “I'm not getting off until I get an answer.” her face slowly flushes but doesn't falter her expression.
((If it doesn't work, ignore this second part.  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'll say. You  could just lift your legs and I could easily help you move around so you  don't have to have your feet touch mud. You do float pretty well after  all."
> Ulysesn seems to be complimenting her figure while extending his arm in an offer
> ((it's a way to not have to make a swim check, but if you roll at least a 10 she should be able to))


With her svelte build Makenna quickly vanishes beneath the surface when she tries to lift up her feet.  She rapidly stands back up and sputters and after a moment of clearing her face says, "I don't think swimming's for me.  Nice dry land."



Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at the elder,
> 
> "Don't worry about it? Mate, we've been in dream realms, fought all sorts of things, got folk killed and made irreversible decisions - I used to be the type te not worry about it, but....not anymore. Not after I lost someone close te me."
> 
> "So you'll forgive me if I press the issue. Trust is no something that I give out too easily these days."



The old man shakes his head slightly muttering something about outsiders, "this village exists, in part, to guard what must be guarded.  It is the task of my clan.  It may not be impossible for you to join in our task if it's your desire to stay here but there is no particular threat at this time."

"I'm sure eventually Orcs or some other threat will 'discover' us again and there will be some fighting before Winter sets in in full and shuts down such activities, soon after Spring will arrive and we will be gone until next year."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 4, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> With her svelte build Makenna quickly vanishes beneath the surface when she tries to lift up her feet.  She rapidly stands back up and sputters and after a moment of clearing her face says, "I don't think swimming's for me.  Nice dry land."


"I guess I'll have to do something about that someday, maybe give you gills."
Ulysesn laughs
"But, yea this water is freezing. Didn't really think that through."
Ulysesn sticks his tongue out some then chuckles giddily
"Lets go back to town and warmup near a warm fire so we don't freeze to death."
Ulysesn quickly cleans himself as best as he can then goes back on shore to dress, making sure Makenna gets out first okay as well.
"After that I think we'll look around this nice town some more. Maybe buy a few things."


----------



## kluang (Apr 4, 2014)

"Is there an armorer here?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I guess I'll have to do something about that someday, maybe give you gills."
> Ulysesn laughs
> "But, yea this water is freezing. Didn't really think that through."
> Ulysesn sticks his tongue out some then chuckles giddily
> ...



" Is it?  I didn't really notice. "  Makenna exits the stream and re dresses drying herself as best she can.



kluang said:


> "Is there an armorer here?"



((There's a Smith that can make armor, but they don't have metal available.   Not from unwillingness to trade they just don't have much.  If you can provide the metal he'll forge whatever you need. ))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 4, 2014)

"I see." Duncan says, noting the sour mood of the elder, "Apologies for bein pushy. It's been a long journey and we got ambushed more than once. I am grateful that ye let us sleep in peace - somethin I took for granted, an certainly I'll do what I ccan round here te help out."

"I'm all about protectin things that mean a lot te ye. It's pretty much the sole reason I do things. But ye gotta have power te do so - so Elder, what strength do ye have?" Duncan asks taking a swig of the drink ((If it's still being offered.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 4, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She shrugs, “I've told you about my past, I want to know at least a bit about your's.  How were things growing up, and how did you end up becoming a samurai, that kind of thing.”  she watches the elf's movements, trying her best to synchronize the music to his swings, but not doing well with it.



Hayao stops swinging, and slowly turns to face her taking a deep, meaningful breath. He closes his eyes as he continues his kata with her there, thinking back.

*During days long past, the Northern most mountains of Dnalgne...*

_There were quick footsteps through the snow, a sharp, rapid fire staccato of crunching echoes through the snow. A young elf, clearly a boy, strode like the wind, though no sound came from what pursued him.

It was night time. The elf boy had always felt most comfortable at night.  It was the time his strange powers manifested easiest, and he could speak to others through their dreams. It was the time the Shimmering One favored, the time he could see clearest, with the Drow blood that lingered in his veins. The same reason he was out there, on his own, at that moment, and running for his life.

A branch snapped under his reckless sprinting, and he could hear the creature shift direction. He knew it didn't make a sound, nor follow him through sight...but it somehow just was.  He pulled out his long bow, dipping low and towards the underside of a felled tree as he knocked an arrow. He waited, watching the path. A few seconds, a dozen, half a minute...a minute. Slowly, he realized the creature wasn't going to approach from the way it'd pursued him.

This was no beast. It possessed intelligence at least equal to his.

It suddenly lashed out from behind, plowing through the dead tree and knocking the elf flat, and tearing a solid gash through his thigh. His bow was snapped in half, and he stared up wide eyed at the creature as it approached, the thing shifting its shape vaguely in the darkness. The child edged away, his blood trailing in the snow as he lacked the will to stand now. He could feel his nerves being wrangled, fear seeping its way into his bones. It stalked towards him slowly, sniffing furiously at the air to get an idea of where he lay. Finally gaining purchase with the trail of his blood, the beast lunged at the him, and he raised his arms, looking away as he recoiled from his end.

A pause, for just a beat. All was still, and the elf could feel himself not actually gored. He slowly lowered his arms, and gave a cautious look upward to see exactly what happened...

And before him, there stood a man in full, plated armor, holding a sleek, slim blade. It had a subtler curve than the Elven curve blade, though at the same time more obvious. The figure wore plated armor that seemed composed of scales on the shoulders and thighs, and held his blade firmly; it was stuck into the creature, holding it at bay. The abomination seemed to be shifting forms rapidly, though in vain at the moment; it couldn't seem to maintain its power for long at all. The figure's katana had a faint glow about it, and he twisted it with a sickening crunch.

"Correct your stance, Ozu," a stern, weathered voice called from behind the small elf, and then he felt himself being picked up. He squinted in the darkness despite his ability to see clearly, and felt a sharp cry as he heard the sound of steel cleaving cleanly through what might have been flesh once. The sword wielding figure flicked his wrist, scattering the blood on his blade into the snow with a flourish, then resheathing his blade. There were no words offered for the strange creature's passing.

He looked up at the figure who held him, difficult to make out details. The man had greying hairs despite looking to be perhaps in his late twenties. He wore the same type of armor as the one who'd felled the beast, but he had a certain gravity about him. His cold steel eyes had a certain softness behind them, but he stood rigidly, back straight as he then carried the young elf on his back. "What's your name, young one? I am called Kazuo, of the Toyatomi Clan, and Order of Tajiya."

The elf silently shook his head numbly in response. The gravity of what had just happened was still affecting him, partly. What would they do to him now? Were they even allies? He didn't even have a name, honestly. Not anymore.

The armored figure continued to walk in silence for a little while longer, before nodding. With each step, it seemed like a grand gesture, moving further into an acute duty, and even if they were the same height about, he seemed to tower over the other armor glad figure. Not once had he drawn his blade, but the danger about him was tenfold compared to who was perhaps Ozu.

"Your steps are swift, like the wind. Hayao."_

*Present Day*

Hayao's eyes lost focus, and he continued to pick up speed on his katas after a moment, swift strokes, chops and slices, before being tripped, and having to deal with a monk plopping on top of his stomach. His eyes narrow behind his spectacles as he watches her, but he seems to relent, after a little struggling. If anything, he didn't enjoy being told what to do.

"It all began with my leaving my home. It was a frozen tundra in the furthest reaches of Dnalgne. Nights lasted for weeks, stranger horrors roamed the empty expanse. I was born during the heart of a blizzard, to my mother Nori, and father Vii. I was the youngest of seven sons..."

And the elf began to for the first time open up about his past to her, his persecution from his community when his strange powers were discovered, and what happened not long after. And by the time he was done explaining the smallest part of how he'd come to meet Kazuo, he figured he was finished his stance training for the day anyway, looking up at his other half.

"I'm going to go seek out the Elder. You may accompany me if it suits you."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 4, 2014)

“Sound's like you've had a tough life.  No wonder you don't want to show any emotions, you've got a scarred heart.” her voice is gentle as she looks into his eyes, then nods decidedly, “You'll be Aratoamin from now on, I think it fits you.” She leans down, giving him a kiss, lingering for a moment before standing.  She offers her hand down to the elf to help him up.  

“The shrine maiden told me that we would find him around the large house in the center of town.”  She will follow the samurai, giving a contented smile as she does so.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 4, 2014)

If Hayao and Yuki want to join in go ahead whenever



Vergil said:


> "I see." Duncan says, noting the sour mood of the elder, "Apologies for bein pushy. It's been a long journey and we got ambushed more than once. I am grateful that ye let us sleep in peace - somethin I took for granted, an certainly I'll do what I ccan round here te help out."
> 
> "I'm all about protectin things that mean a lot te ye. It's pretty much the sole reason I do things. But ye gotta have power te do so - so Elder, what strength do ye have?" Duncan asks taking a swig of the drink ((If it's still being offered.))



"Family," the man answers without hesitation.   "I suppose you could say.  We have been together here longer than you can imagine,  for much of it forced to endure the harshness of this land.  That by itself is a sort of strength I guess but true strength comes from more than that.  For years we've shared every pain.  Celebrated every happiness.  Mourned every passing.  United as only a family could, though our blood might not all be shared.  This land demands you be hard but it is the heart that truly makes one strong.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 4, 2014)

"I don't...have a scarred heart. It's their loss."

He stands, and then (after looking around carefully) hip checks Yuki gently. "And don't trip someone wielding a sword..."

Hayao goes to find the Elder in the center of the village. He doesn't interrupt Duncan's conversation at first, waiting a polite distance away.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 4, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> " Is it?  I didn't really notice. "  Makenna exits the stream and re dresses drying herself as best she can.



"Must be that burning blood."
Ulysesn fully equips himself and heads back to town.
He heads towards the shops in search of a masterwork flute.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 4, 2014)

"Family gives ye strength. I suppose you and I are quite similar in that regard, my strength comes from protectin ones I love. I'm just curious on yer thoughts, what lengths would ye go to protect those that ye care about? It's a question that's been on my mind a bit - like, in terms how far would ye compromise yerself to protect those ye care about..."

He turns and looks at Hayao,

"I suppose that question could be directed at you Hayao, ye seem te be quite fond of Yuki - where do ye draw the line? Personally I'd do literally anythin te protrect those that mean a lot te me. Nothin else matters, ye know?"


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 4, 2014)

Troyce notices Hayao's waiting and watches the four of them quietly from an even more polite distance


----------



## soulnova (Apr 4, 2014)

After finishing talking with Rin, Tassara will excuse herself to walk around more. She notices Duncan and Hayao close to the Elder, and Troyce at a distance.

"Hey there, waiting for your turn?" Tassara chuckles and pats Troyce in the back. "I was thinking... I don't know if you have discussed this with the rest, but, I would like to visit your mother as soon as possible. If she has any normal illness, I should be strong enough now to channel the illness away. "


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 4, 2014)

Yuki stands quietly next to Hayao, just listening to what goes on, with Aries sitting on one of her feet.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 4, 2014)

Hayao doesn't exactly respond to Duncan's query, simply standing nearby, and searching the elder's soul.

"I allow my actions to speak for my ideals." He looks at Yuki standing beside him, and his gaze lingers a moment as if considering her, but then he rips it away, striding forward as he's given purchase into the conversation. He bows to the elder. "Greetings. This one is Hayao, of the Toyatomi Clan, and Order of the Tajiya," he greets, seeing if the man showed any different reaction than the two from before. "It is an honor to be allowed sanctuary in your village. But I had a matter I wanted to inquire on, pertaining to a few foxes we had noticed. They spurned our discovery of your home." He notices Troyce, nodding to the man.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 4, 2014)

Troyce jumps at the pat, being so lost in thought that he didn't notice Tassara's approach.

"Huh, me? Oh, no, I was just... I mean yes, of course, that would be..."

Troyce brings up his hood to hide his face. "Wow I didn't think you've remembered that..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 4, 2014)

She blinks several times a little surprised. "How could I not? You asked me for help and even on your dream, your mother was sick. Of course I'm going to remember when someone needs help" she chuckles as if the mere thought was funny.  

"I might not be able to cure all types of sickness, but I'll do what I can" she nods to him. "Just... hang in there, alright?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Must be that burning blood."
> Ulysesn fully equips himself and heads back to town.
> He heads towards the shops in search of a masterwork flute.


Ulysesn finds a carver that can make a wooden flute for him, it will probably take a bit of time though (end of the day or tomorrow).

If he's looking for a metal flute there's none available in town.



Vergil said:


> "Family gives ye strength. I suppose you and I  are quite similar in that regard, my strength comes from protectin ones I  love. I'm just curious on yer thoughts, what lengths would ye go to  protect those that ye care about? It's a question that's been on my mind  a bit - like, in terms how far would ye compromise yerself to protect  those ye care about..."


The man considers Duncan's question, or perhaps his own words carefully for a moment before answering, "when I was younger I would have answered anything to protect those around me, no matter what cost it might have to myself.  A part of me still believes that.  But age and perspective has taught me that you can never truly do something without impacting those around you.  That even self-sacrificing actions can place a toll on the souls of those around you.  For if one truly cares for you how can your suffering not impact them?"



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao doesn't exactly respond to Duncan's  query, simply standing nearby, and searching the elder's soul.
> 
> "I allow my actions to speak for my ideals." He looks at Yuki  standing beside him, and his gaze lingers a moment as if considering  her, but then he rips it away, striding forward as he's given purchase  into the conversation. He bows to the elder. "Greetings. This one is Hayao, of the Toyatomi Clan, and Order of the Tajiya," he greets, seeing if the man showed any different reaction than the two from before. "It  is an honor to be allowed sanctuary in your village. But I had a matter  I wanted to inquire on, pertaining to a few foxes we had noticed. They  spurned our discovery of your home." He notices Troyce, nodding to the man.



The man is stronger than the others that Hayao has viewed, perhaps not overwhelmingly stronger but the man would prove a challenge for any individual in the party.

The "tenacity" in the lifeforce is present in the man as well but there's a general difference in the tone, it feels somehow wilder, less a part of the man and more a separate entity that might jump free of its own accord.

"Toyatomi?" He gives Hayao an appraising look, Hayao suspects the man recognizes the name.  "welcome to our village, it has been a long time since we have had any visitors from your clan."

"Foxes are a symbol of good fortune, or so I have heard.  At least so long as chickens aren't about.  If they led you here then surely it was a lucky sign."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 4, 2014)

> Ulysesn finds a carver that can make a wooden flute for him, it will probably take a bit of time though (end of the day or tomorrow).
> 
> If he's looking for a metal flute there's none available in town.


Ulysesn looks over at Makenna
"Looks like that gift will have to wait a while I was looking for one made of metal or are you okay with a wooden flute?"


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 4, 2014)

The red in Troyce's face nearly grew bright enough to shine through the shadow of his hood. "No, it's fine, I just... Guess I'm not used to this sort of kindness from a person of the cloth."

He clears his throat, giving the blood a chance to leave his cheeks before putting his hood back down. "At any rate, i've still got that bottle, if it comes to it. But I, uh, very much appreciate your help, Tass..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 4, 2014)

"Is nothing, but you are welcome. Is the right thing to do. We are each made for goodness, love and compassion. Our lives are transformed as much as the world is when we live with these truths"  she smiles at him and looks head, also waiting for Hayao and the rest to finish.

"Did you want to talk to the Elder too?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2014)

Drell joins Troyce and Tassara, a look of annoyance on his face. ((I'm going to assume there was no trouble with finding all the stuff he was trying to buy.))

"Nobody wants to buy all this wasp venom," he says, crossing his arms. "What am I supposed to do with over a thousand gold worth of venom if nobody wishes to purchase it?" He rolls his eyes. "Oh, yes, we teach our children to fight and die for the village, but the gods help us if we use _poison_."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 4, 2014)

She tilts her head, "I didn't think about it in that way." she then looks at Aries, "I guess so.  My luck really turned around after Aries came around." the confused look turning back to the contented smile.  She looks at the elder, then back to Hayao, "You knew a Toyatomi?" she asks, trying to get a feeling of the older man.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+15:
15,+15
Total:30

Sense motive-
Roll(1d20)+6:
17,+6
Total:23


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 4, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Is nothing, but you are welcome. Is the right thing to do. We are each made for goodness, love and compassion. Our lives are transformed as much as the world is when we live with these truths"  she smiles at him and looks head, also waiting for Hayao and the rest to finish.
> 
> "Did you want to talk to the Elder too?"



"Oh no, I actually wanted to talk to Hayao about something but..."

Troyce trails off as he gets wind of Drell's whining, then sighs. "Good morning to you as well, sunshine."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 4, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man is stronger than the others that Hayao has viewed, perhaps not overwhelmingly stronger but the man would prove a challenge for any individual in the party.
> 
> The "tenacity" in the lifeforce is present in the man as well but there's a general difference in the tone, it feels somehow wilder, less a part of the man and more a separate entity that might jump free of its own accord.
> 
> ...



"They have similar life energy to you, and your people. Or had. I'm curious...do you know anything more of them?" Hayao's eyes glide over the elder again as he turns, nodding along with Yuki's query.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks over at Makenna
> "Looks like that gift will have to wait a while I was looking for one made of metal or are you okay with a wooden flute?"


"Flute?  But I don't even play?"  Makenna sounds confused.



Captain Obvious said:


> She tilts her head, "I didn't think  about it in that way." she then looks at Aries, "I guess so.  My luck  really turned around after Aries came around." the confused look turning  back to the contented smile.  She looks at the elder, then back to  Hayao, "You knew a Toyatomi?" she asks, trying to get a feeling of the  older man.


"Many years ago, from my perspective.  Even longer from yours I would think.  Is that really so odd?"  The old man sounds honest about this to Yuki, if anything he sounds pleased to shift the conversation to this topic.



Hidden Nin said:


> "They have similar life energy to you, and your people. Or had. I'm curious...do you know anything more of them?" Hayao's eyes glide over the elder again as he turns, nodding along with Yuki's query.



"Healthy living would think.  I'm sure foxes have a harder time than people surviving in a place like this, or maybe not?  Foxes do have a reputation for being tricky too."  He's clearly being evasive here though there's an air of politeness about it.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 4, 2014)

"I guess not." she states, her shoulders relaxing a bit, "If you don't mind me asking, what was their name?" It's obvious to the others that she's asking for Hayao.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 4, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Flute?  But I don't even play?"  Makenna sounds confused.


"You can always learn right? I remember saying you liked the flute in camp... You're probably a natural and don't know it. I want to hear the music you can play Makenna. I'm sure it would be fantastic."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 4, 2014)

"Aye, fair enough," Duncan says, "By the way de ye have any mages around, or at least folk that sell scrolls. I'm guessin no, ye seem more about the way of the sword."

He looks at Hayao,

"I wonder who the better swordsman is between us. Ack, it's probably you. But maybe we'll have a spar later eh?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 4, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I guess not." she states, her shoulders relaxing a bit, "If you don't mind me asking, what was their name?" It's obvious to the others that she's asking for Hayao.


((Ha!  I see your game!  But I've had a "common Japanese names" tab open for a while now so I don't actually have to come up with them myself!))

The man searches his memory for a while before coming up with, "it was a while ago, I believe it was Ayumu though?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You can always  learn right? I remember saying you liked the flute in camp... You're  probably a natural and don't know it. I want to hear the music you can  play Makenna. I'm sure it would be fantastic."



Makenna blushes a little from the praise, "if you say so.  I can try at least."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 4, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Aye, fair enough," Duncan says, "By the way de ye have any mages around, or at least folk that sell scrolls. I'm guessin no, ye seem more about the way of the sword."



"You could check with the mage Kaori, she has been known to make potions and support us with her magic I don't know if she can or would make scrolls.  Or you could check with Moonknight Manami."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 4, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna blushes a little from the praise, "if you say so.  I can try at least."


Ulysesn turns to the carver
"Can you make a wooden flute for her by the end of the day please?"
Ulysesn sets down a platinum piece.
Diplomacy: 1d20+11: 19 [1d20=8]


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 4, 2014)

Listening to the man say the name, she glances over to Hayao, knowing she wouldn't have a clue who it was.  Then listens to what the Elder says to Duncan, and chuckles.  "Moonknight just sounds cool.  I just want to know what their duties are."  She sits there giggling uncontrollably at something she imagined about it.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 4, 2014)

With everyone grouped up near the elder, made Kaylee bite her lip.  She walked over to the large group and bowed to the elder.  "Thank you so much for allowing us to stay the night in this village.  Though I do believe we should be going soon..."  Letting the sentence go for the others to hopefully get the hint she will look around and back to the old man.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
18,+19
Total:37


Kaylee will try to read the elder as he speaks and to figure out if she has ever heard of him or this place.

Sense Motive: 
Roll(1d20)+19:
6,+19
Total:25

Foggy Memories:
Roll(1d20)+10:
19,+10
Total:29


----------



## Vergil (Apr 4, 2014)

"Moonknight..."

Duncan snorts out a laugh and then clears his throat having a strange mental image in his head. "Lett's hope there ain't no werewolves around her." he whispers to Yuki. 

"Alright, well thanks for the pick me up. I'm off te see Kaori."

He approaches the mage,

"Ho there. Lookin for someone named kaori, wonderin if ye got any scrolls for sale? Lookin te add te my arsenal."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 4, 2014)

"If that is what you wish for, Duncan, certainly." He bows his head to the man, and turns back to the elder, looking between him and Yuki. 

"Their tenacity had nothing to do with survival, and neither did their behavior. They were _intelligent_. And from the name of your village, I feel you may have something to do with them..." He bows again. "Please, if there is anything I must do in order to prove my trust, do not hesitate to ask. This matter draws out a great curiosity in me."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 4, 2014)

At Duncan's comment, she snorts, going into hysterical laughter.  She leans against the samurai beside her, trying to gain composure again, failing, and just covers her face with her mask and hood, shoulders shaking in silence.

Knowledge: Nobility?- (does she know anything about Ayumu?)
Roll(1d20)+8:
14,+8
Total:22
((Probably not but it doesn't hurt to try.))


----------



## kluang (Apr 5, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Aye, fair enough," Duncan says, "By the way de ye have any mages around, or at least folk that sell scrolls. I'm guessin no, ye seem more about the way of the sword."
> 
> He looks at Hayao,
> 
> "I wonder who the better swordsman is between us. Ack, it's probably you. But maybe we'll have a spar later eh?"



"Heh." Zozaria snarks at Duncan and looks to sell his stuff.


Masterwork Rapier x1
Deep Blue Spinel x1
Onyx x1
Peridot x1 
Topaz  x1 
Chrysoprase x1
Silver chalice with dragon carvings x 1


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell joins Troyce and Tassara, a look of annoyance on his face. ((I'm going to assume there was no trouble with finding all the stuff he was trying to buy.))
> 
> "Nobody wants to buy all this wasp venom," he says, crossing his arms. "What am I supposed to do with over a thousand gold worth of venom if nobody wishes to purchase it?" He rolls his eyes. "Oh, yes, we teach our children to fight and die for the village, but the gods help us if we use _poison_."




"well...." Tassara ponders for a second "You could wait until we get to the other town. I don't think we will be staying here for long anyway. Kaylee feels we shouldn't push our luck here.... (with reason)"

"I'll talk to you privately there then too" she reminds him.





Crossbow said:


> "Oh no, I actually wanted to talk to Hayao about something but..."
> 
> Troyce trails off as he gets wind of Drell's whining, then sighs. "Good morning to you as well, sunshine."



Tassara shrugs.  "If there's anything else I can help with, don't doubt on asking"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn turns to the carver
> "Can you make a wooden flute for her by the end of the day please?"
> Ulysesn sets down a platinum piece.
> Diplomacy: 1d20+11: 19 [1d20=8]


The carver agrees, it should be no problem being done by nightfall.



Captain Obvious said:


> Listening to the man say the name, she  glances over to Hayao, knowing she wouldn't have a clue who it was.   Then listens to what the Elder says to Duncan, and chuckles.   "Moonknight just sounds cool.  I just want to know what their duties  are."  She sits there giggling uncontrollably at something she imagined  about it.


"Moonknight is the title for a cleric devoted to the Shimmering One.  I'm sure she'd be happy to tell you about her duties, it's not often she gets the chance to."



Kuno said:


> With everyone grouped up near the elder, made  Kaylee bite her lip.  She walked over to the large group and bowed to  the elder.  "Thank you so much for allowing us to stay the night in this  village.  Though I do believe we should be going soon..."  Letting the  sentence go for the others to hopefully get the hint she will look  around and back to the old man.
> 
> Kaylee will try to read the elder as he speaks and to figure out if she has ever heard of him or this place.


"Leave so soon?  You're of course free to go whenever you wish but it's a hard day's travel to civilization, it will be well past dark before you get there."  The man sounds mostly concerned and perhaps a little disappointed at the idea.


*Spoiler*: _Kaylee's Memory_ 




Kaylee has a flash of memory of one of her other, travels?  Shall we say?

While traveling she happened across a small group, devastated by some sort of great battle.  Many of them would not survive their injuries and most of the rest would be maimed because of them.  One of the least wounded, a young man barely into his twenties that she recognizes as the Elder now, begged for her help but she did not have the magic or skills to help him in this life.

She did know of a creature nearby that might help though.  If the man could survive the encounter with it, though it would forever change their fate.  The man was desperate though, willing to risk anything if it meant he might save those he loved....






Vergil said:


> He approaches the mage,
> 
> "Ho there. Lookin for someone named kaori, wonderin if ye got any scrolls for sale? Lookin te add te my arsenal."


The mage is an older woman, probably about the age of the elder.  She gives him a sour look when he approaches.  "No," she says flatly offering no explanation.



Hidden Nin said:


> "Their tenacity had nothing to do with survival, and neither did their behavior. They were _intelligent_. And from the name of your village, I feel you may have something to do with them..." He bows again. "Please,  if there is anything I must do in order to prove my trust, do not  hesitate to ask. This matter draws out a great curiosity in me."


"Foxes are cleaver."  The man nods again seeming to deflect the question.  After a moment he sighs slightly, looking more serious, "it is not a matter of trust Hayao of Toyatomi, it is just some things are matters of," he pauses considering a moment before finishing, "family.  As I said, for now take the moment to rest and enjoy yourselves."



Captain Obvious said:


> Knowledge: Nobility?- (does she know anything about Ayumu?)
> Roll(1d20)+8:
> 14,+8
> Total:22
> ((Probably not but it doesn't hurt to try.))


The name doesn't mean anything to Yuki, but that easily could mean that it's just not a famous name.



kluang said:


> "Heh." Zozaria snarks at Duncan and looks to sell his stuff.
> 
> 
> Masterwork Rapier x1
> ...


Zozaria has no problem finding buyers for his things.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The carver agrees, it should be no problem being done by nightfall.


Ulysesn gives a thumbs up to Makenna
"You heard him, by nightfall you'll have your own flute to play. Now lets look around a bit."
Ulysesn wanders with Makenna around the village until he sees most of the group gathered near an old man and then approaches them.
"Well you guys seem to be having fun, what is this about?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 5, 2014)

Catching her breath, the monk looks skeptically at the old man, but then nods,  "I'm going to go find her then.  See how different clerics are." she turns, whispering a 'be careful' into Hayao's ear as she leaves to find Manami.  Passing Ulysesn, she smirks, "They're talking to the elder, Pretty boy.  Getting some wise information.  You might need it." she states as she leaves.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Catching her breath, the monk looks skeptically at the old man, but then nods,  "I'm going to go find her then.  See how different clerics are." she turns, whispering a 'be careful' into Hayao's ear as she leaves to find Manami.  Passing Ulysesn, she smirks, "They're talking to the elder, Pretty boy.  Getting some wise information.  You might need it." she states as she leaves.


Ulysesn just raises his eyebrow then goes to the elder and offers a handshake
"Nice to meet you, nice village you have here. Looks like we'll be staying here another day while the crafter makes a gift for Makenna. Speaking of gift how do you guys have fun for wedding parties?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 5, 2014)

He considers this for a moment, then bows his head. "Please excuse my impetuousness. I will take time to meditate on what you've said, however. And perhaps pursue speaking to you about it later." He didn't look pleased in the slightest, however.

He steps back, whispers something to Yuki, and then moves off to find the local Moonknight. He moves past Troyce, giving the rogueish bard more than enough time to gain his attention if he needs to.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> He considers this for a moment, then bows his head. "Please  excuse my impetuousness. I will take time to meditate on what you've  said, however. And perhaps pursue speaking to you about it later." He didn't look pleased in the slightest, however.
> 
> He steps back, whispers something to Yuki, and then moves off to find  the local Moonknight. He moves past Troyce, giving the rogueish bard  more than enough time to gain his attention if he needs to.





Captain Obvious said:


> Catching her breath, the monk looks skeptically at the old man, but then nods,  "I'm going to go find her then.  See how different clerics are." she turns, whispering a 'be careful' into Hayao's ear as she leaves to find Manami.  Passing Ulysesn, she smirks, "They're talking to the elder, Pretty boy.  Getting some wise information.  You might need it." she states as she leaves.


The elder nods politely to both as they leave.

The pair find that Rin has been joined by a middle-aged woman at the shrine.  She's dressed in silken robes dyed silver and embroidered with fine stitching of an an owl across most of the back of the robes.  Unlike the other villagers the woman has a lighter brown hair and blue eyes.  She's chating idly with Rin as the pair approaches.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn just raises his eyebrow then goes to the elder and offers a handshake
> "Nice to meet you, nice village you have here.  Looks like we'll be staying here another day while the crafter makes a  gift for Makenna. Speaking of gift how do you guys have fun for wedding  parties?"



"Well we don't have much in the way of ritual if that's what you're asking.  But we tend to get everyone together to celebrate with feast and song and ask for the blessing of the moon if the Shimmering One is so inclined."

"Most of the time it's just an excuse to have a celebration though, people tend to know when a couple is meant for each other long before they're ever marked by some sort of ritual."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 5, 2014)

Yuki bows at the waist at the new woman, “It's nice to see you again Rin.” She pauses, gesturing for Aries to go run over to the blind woman, “May I assume you are Moonknight Manami?” she inquires, politely, "I would like to know more about your duties."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2014)

Duncan stares at the woman intensely.

"It's cos I'm drop dead gorgeous isn't it?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 5, 2014)

Hayao raises a thin eyebrow at Yuki's introductions, and hides a small smile at her manners and conduct. He bows as well. "This one is Hayao, of the Toyatomi Clan, and Order of Tajiya. An honor to meet you both."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Leave so soon?  You're of course free to go whenever you wish but it's a hard day's travel to civilization, it will be well past dark before you get there."  The man sounds mostly concerned and perhaps a little disappointed at the idea.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kaylee's Memory_
> ...


"Yes, well we should..."  Kaylee became a little flustered when her memory came back to her but remained silent when Ulysesn spoke.  "We shall see."  She made the comment distractedly and turns toward the Elder.  "When you have a free moment, would you mind conversing in private?"  Bowing towards him she will move away to a secluded spot under a tree.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki bows at the waist at the new woman, ?It's nice to see you again Rin.? She pauses, gesturing for Aries to go run over to the blind woman, ?May I assume you are Moonknight Manami?? she inquires, politely, "I would like to know more about your duties."


The woman nods and smiles as she speaks, "oh, the visitors from last night!  Yes I am Manami, I carry out the Shimmering One's will in this village."  She chuckles somewhat, "mostly that means presiding over ceremonies or the occasional bit of healing.  Is there something that I can do for you?"



Vergil said:


> Duncan stares at the woman intensely.
> 
> "It's cos I'm drop dead gorgeous isn't it?"



The woman snorts, "I haven't had my nethers handled in longer than you've been alive but your horse is more likely to handle that then you.  But no.  I've been known to sell a potion or two to outsiders, if you want that perhaps we can arrange something but I don't trade spells themselves.  I won't have my magic being used for ill out in the world, I won't even take on an apprentice from the village here."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao raises a thin eyebrow at Yuki's introductions, and hides a small smile at her manners and conduct. He bows as well. "This one is Hayao, of the Toyatomi Clan, and Order of Tajiya. An honor to meet you both."


The blind Rin and the cleric both bow politely to Hayao and introduce themselves in turn.



Kuno said:


> "Yes, well we should..."  Kaylee became a little  flustered when her memory came back to her but remained silent when  Ulysesn spoke.  "We shall see."  She made the comment distractedly and  turns toward the Elder.  "When you have a free moment, would you mind  conversing in private?"  Bowing towards him she will move away to a  secluded spot under a tree.



The elder nods to Kaylee, "if you wish.  Though I can't promise anything we say will stay secret for long, things have a way of spreading in small villages."  He turns to the others bowing slightly, "if you'll excuse me?  I may be old but I won't have it said I leave a young lady wanting, I'm sure I'll be back in a moment."

He heads over to Kaylee assuming nobody protests overly.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2014)

Conversation with the Elder...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Once the elder walks over and becomes comfortable Kaylee will begin to speak.  "I...don't know exactly what is going on but do you by chance ever remember seeing me before?"  She will look at him and give him a moment to think on the matter.  "I see you have recovered and lived for quite some time..."  Saying the last thing as if to refresh a memory.  

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
4,+19
Total:23

Sense Motive:
Roll(1d20)+19:
4,+19
Total:23


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 5, 2014)

She straightens from the bow, "They call me Yuki, I was once a monk from the Order of the Circle." she shakes her head, then looks at the Moonknight again, "I wish to learn more about the Shimmering One," she looks at Hayao, giving a smile, "It is the patron of...My companion...Well, more than just a companion but..." she doesn't know what else to call the elf, her face begins to turn red, she shakes her head again, "In any case, I would like to learn more about the Shimmering One.  And the views that they have."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Conversation with the Elder...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




The man starts to say no then pauses as if something suddenly occurred to him.  His face is a complex mix of emotions before he speaks, "I remember a woman who looked much like you on a dark day in my youth.  A young woman, atop a horse with a shining silver lance she," he hesitates, "gave some advice on a crisis my clan was having at the time."

He smiles politely, "surely you don't suggest this was actually you?  This would have been generations ago, a relative perhaps?"







Captain Obvious said:


> She straightens from the bow, "They call  me Yuki, I was once a monk from the Order of the Circle." she shakes  her head, then looks at the Moonknight again, "I wish to learn more  about the Shimmering One," she looks at Hayao, giving a smile, "It is  the patron of...My companion...Well, more than just a companion but..."  she doesn't know what else to call the elf, her face begins to turn red,  she shakes her head again, "In any case, I would like to learn more  about the Shimmering One.  And the views that they have."


The woman nods and smiles, obviously excited to have the chance to talk to someone that didn't grow up in the village.  "Well the Shimmering One is the goddess of beauty in all forms.  She values the natural beauty of a waterfall in the moonlight or an artists work as well as a persons physical beauty or pureness of spirit.  She's also the goddess of the moon as the moon is supposed to be the pinnacle of all of these forms of beauty."

"In a large city her temple would be a grand museum full of works of art from around the world.  Our village is of more meager existence, we set the shrine outside such that at least the moon can light it in the night."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2014)

Conversations with the Elder...

*Spoiler*: __ 




"How long ago exactly?  The vision I see says it is a memory."  Frowning she shakes her head.  "I can not be sure but I must ask about what I said to you..."  Kaylee looks up at him and scowls slightly.  "What was said to the creature and what deal did you work out?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 5, 2014)

"Hmm..." she nods, giving a look of understanding of what the cleric had mentioned.  "There's lots of beauty outside in such a small place." she smiles, "I think I'd prefer the one here rather than in a large town." she looks at the shrine, taking a quiet breath and turning to Hayao for a moment, "You should be in a shrine for her.  Beauty illuminates from you, and the night favors you.  Though I'd call you more handsome than beautiful." she smiles, then turns back.  "What are the celebrations for Her like?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The elder nods to Kaylee, "if you wish.  Though I can't promise anything we say will stay secret for long, things have a way of spreading in small villages."  He turns to the others bowing slightly, "if you'll excuse me?  I may be old but I won't have it said I leave a young lady wanting, I'm sure I'll be back in a moment."
> 
> He heads over to Kaylee assuming nobody protests overly.



Ulysesn decides to wait where the elder was sitting and talks things out with Makenna, before continuing his talk with the elder.
"How does a wedding celebration here sound to you Makenna? 
The people here seem nice enough and it looks like it could be fun."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Conversations with the Elder...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




The old man is silent for a moment, apparently deep in thought.  "To this day I'm not entirely sure how to answer that, it's a question I've spent a lot of time thinking about.  Our actions that day surely saved lives.  Without it most of us would have perished that day.  But at the same time the course of our lives was unavoidably altered, as was the course of life for our ensuing families and children.  I can't say I would have chosen for my granddaughter Rin to live this way, but at the same time would she even exist if I had died before her father was more than a twinkle in my eye?"

He shrugs, "such questions are nothing but philosophy at this point.  What was done is done.  I was 21 at the time, so that makes it 63 years ago from my perspective.  From the perspective of the outside world that must have been 200, maybe 250 years ago?  I'm afraid it's difficult for us to gauge."






Captain Obvious said:


> "Hmm..." she nods, giving a look of  understanding of what the cleric had mentioned.  "There's lots of beauty  outside in such a small place." she smiles, "I think I'd prefer the one  here rather than in a large town." she looks at the shrine, taking a  quiet breath and turning to Hayao for a moment, "You should be in a  shrine for her.  Beauty illuminates from you, and the night favors you.   Though I'd call you more handsome than beautiful." she smiles, then  turns back.  "What are the celebrations for Her like?"


"They are celebrations of beauty.  Usually at night so that the moon might cast her gaze on them.  There's no real rule but music, dancing, good food, and good friends are typical staples."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn decides to wait where the elder  was sitting and talks things out with Makenna, before continuing his  talk with the elder.
> "How does a wedding celebration here sound to you Makenna?
> The people here seem nice enough and it looks like it could be fun."


"We should have a proper celebration.  I suppose here could be as fun as anywhere else."  She smiles, "we should ask the others though, I'm not sure everyone feels they can let their guard down here."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "We should have a proper celebration.  I suppose here could be as fun as anywhere else."  She smiles, "we should ask the others though, I'm not sure everyone feels they can let their guard down here."



"No one said we couldn't celebrate it more than once. I mean is there some kind of rule against it?" Ulysesn smiles back 
"I haven't noticed anything amiss. We even stripped naked and were defenseless for a while and last night we were pretty much exhausted and at our wits end, if they ever meant harm that would have been the time. I'd prefer not to be paranoid of every little thing even after all we've been through even if that was a normal reaction. I mean unless there is something I'm missing."
Ulysesn starts giving himself a look over medically trying to reduce any damage on his body while listening to Makenna. (nonlethal damage 63)
Heal check: 1d20+14: 31 [1d20=17]


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 5, 2014)

She nods, "That sounds like the perfect celebrations.” she turns her grey eyes down to the ground, “Thank you very much for telling me so much." She bows once more, "Do you mind if I just sit over here for a while, and collect my thoughts?” she points at an area, unhooking the lute from her backpack.  If she can, she will sit over there and strum on the lute quietly, thinking to herself.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "No one said we couldn't celebrate it more than once. I mean is there some kind of rule against it?" Ulysesn smiles back
> "I haven't noticed anything amiss. We even stripped naked and were defenseless for a while and last night we were pretty much exhausted and at our wits end, if they ever meant harm that would have been the time. I'd prefer not to be paranoid of every little thing even after all we've been through even if that was a normal reaction. I mean unless there is something I'm missing."
> Ulysesn starts giving himself a look over medically trying to reduce any damage on his body while listening to Makenna. (nonlethal damage 63)
> Heal check: 1d20+14: 31 [1d20=17]


"It seems like a nice place to me, I just know some of the others were looking to rush on as soon as possible."

((Ulysesn just needs time to recover, nonlethal damage heals at 1pt/hour/level, so you'll be back to full in about 10 hours.))




Captain Obvious said:


> She nods, "That sounds like the perfect  celebrations.? she turns her grey eyes down to the ground, ?Thank you  very much for telling me so much." She bows once more, "Do you mind if I  just sit over here for a while, and collect my thoughts?? she points at  an area, unhooking the lute from her backpack.  If she can, she will  sit over there and strum on the lute quietly, thinking to  herself.


The woman nods happily, "of course, you can stay as long as you would like, this is a place for contemplation as much as anything else."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conversation with an Elder...

*Spoiler*: __ 




A frown creased Kaylee's brow when she heard his response.  "You are right.  What is done, is done, and can't be undone.  I only wonder if my friends and I are in any danger being in this village?"  Playing a bit with the hem of her skirt.  "This creature..."  She looks toward the man.  "What was it and is it nearby still?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2014)

"Bloody hell lady I didn't ask about yer snatch, I just wanted a couple of spells! Mind ye, ye must have been a fine lass when ye were younger."

"Whats the difference between sellin potions and teachin spells? Aw come on! I promise I'll only use them fer good and mischief."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Conversation with an Elder...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




"I can promise you none in this village mean you or your friends harm unless they do something to provoke it first.  I can't promise you it's 'safe' here anymore than anyone ever can.  We face attacks here as often as others in the 'wilds,' by that measure you'd probably be safer in civilized lands.  But you're safer here than you would be camping in the woods."

"The creature," he hesitates looking at Kaylee with some suspicion.  "I killed it many years ago, as part of my encounter with it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Bloody hell lady I didn't ask about yer snatch, I just wanted a couple of spells! Mind ye, ye must have been a fine lass when ye were younger."
> 
> "Whats the difference between sellin potions and teachin spells? Aw come on! I promise I'll only use them fer good and mischief."



"Potions are bad enough," she speaks with a bit of ice in her voice.  "But a potion, once used, expires in a few minutes or perhaps a few hours.  A scroll can be copied to a spellbook from which point it can be used for any use good or bad.  I've seen magic used for horrible, horrible things and I want no part in mine being used for such things."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conversation with an Elder...

*Spoiler*: __ 




"I only have snatches of memory.  I remember talking to you but don't remember exactly what I said."  Frowning again she goes back to playing with the hem of her skirt.  "I am glad to know you were able to survive.  Remember there is no reason to think about the what ifs.  Just think about the things that you have..."  Quickly she looks up at him.  "Is there a way we could change how this village vanishes?  Any way that I may be of assistance again?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2014)

"I suppose, but then the same could be said about swords and things. But up te ye who ye want te teach, I'm no gonna push the issue. Power can corrupt and I suppose if ye took on an apprentice there's always the danger that they may be seduced by power. With great power comes great responsibility - read that in a book once!"

"Magic is dangerous indeed - I suppose it might be argued that this magebane is doin the world a favour? Killing those that have the power to destroy villages without a thought, perhaps the world would be a safer place. Just have it so that everything is settled by swords and bows. But then I came across a lass who had a weapon using gunpowder - usin it like a missile. It was like magic. My point bein that even if ye try and stop it - even if there was someone that was going to erase all magic from the world - there would be a pursuit of power. Human crave it."

"The only thing that we can do is try te balance it. Have it so that the people who are doin good have the power te stop the ones doin bad things. Of course there's that risk that they might use it for evil, but likewise there is that chance that it might be used te save lives too. We've saved a few - or at least I think we have. I will always try and protect the ones I care for. And sure that might mean crossing a line when things get desperate, but to ensure that my love is safe....well..."

"Ack sorry, I ramble, I can see yer bored."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "It seems like a nice place to me, I just know some of the others were looking to rush on as soon as possible."



"I don't know why, Kaylee is still healing even now.
So Makenna want to tell the children around here some stories and play some games with them after we talk to the elder about considering a celebration? Maybe a few drinking contests?"
It sounds like Ulysesn is challenging her on the last part.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Conversation with an Elder...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




"The village vanishing is a different matter, Kaori could undo her work if she wished, but it has been a good protection for our village.  Most of the creatures in this land can bother us very little, they seem to forget about us by your next arrival."






Vergil said:


> "I suppose, but then the same could be said about  swords and things. But up te ye who ye want te teach, I'm no gonna push  the issue. Power can corrupt and I suppose if ye took on an apprentice  there's always the danger that they may be seduced by power. With great  power comes great responsibility - read that in a book once!"
> 
> "Magic is dangerous indeed - I suppose it might be argued that this  magebane is doin the world a favour? Killing those that have the power  to destroy villages without a thought, perhaps the world would be a  safer place. Just have it so that everything is settled by swords and  bows. But then I came across a lass who had a weapon using gunpowder -  usin it like a missile. It was like magic. My point bein that even if ye  try and stop it - even if there was someone that was going to erase all  magic from the world - there would be a pursuit of power. Human crave  it."
> 
> ...


"I suppose the same could be said for the swordsmith.  But I don't make swords now do I?  I have no idea how you'd use my magic, it could be good like you say or you could be selling me a story."

"The truth is I don't care one way or the other.  I don't trust the very members of this village for the same simple reason I can't trust you: can you promise me that when you take magic that I taught you that you won't go off and get killed and end up buried in some dungeon somewhere for your own spells to be found later?  Can you promise me that whoever finds them will have the same noble reasons for using magic that you claim?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I don't know why, Kaylee is still healing even now.
> So Makenna want to tell the children around here some stories and play  some games with them after we talk to the elder about considering a  celebration? Maybe a few drinking contests?"
> It sounds like Ulysesn is challenging her on the last part.



Makenna smiles, "I think I'd enjoy that."  Her stare narrows mischievously, "though weren't you the half-elf that didn't drink when you came in?  You might not know what you're getting into with contests."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




"Then what deal did you make with the creature?  You beat him.  You are alive..."  Kaylee looks around at the age of the people.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2014)

Kuno said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




The old man shakes his head, "you know things you couldn't, if you weren't really there.  But you don't remember do you?"  He smiles at her somewhat sadly, "there was no 'deal' the trick was to survive the encounter and have the will to survive what came next.  Not all of us were lucky enough to do so.  None of us came away the same as we were."

"It's not something I like to dwell on, you understand, those were dark times."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




"Of course, my apologies for bringing it up."  Kaylee pulls her knees up.  "I am trying to understand the memories that I seem to have..."  A scowl creases her brow.  "Forgotten?  For a lack of better term."  Shrugging she lays her head on her knees.  "I don't know what has happened to me but I am trying to figure it out.  Thank you for talking to me."  Confusion and wonder shine in her eyes as she smiles at him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2014)

Kuno said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



The old man smiles and bows deeply to her, "all must at times struggle with understanding themselves.  I can't claim to understand your personal struggles but I wish you well.  I hope you feel at ease during your time here, at least."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna smiles, "I think I'd enjoy that."  Her stare narrows mischievously, "though weren't you the half-elf that didn't drink when you came in?  You might not know what you're getting into with contests."



"Hehe you remembered. " Ulysesn blushes a bit and scratches the back of his head
"Yea, after that explosion in town and that dream with the dragon I feel a lot easier about it. Apparently I can hold it well enough. I want to see if I can beat Duncan at least, I'd never let him hear the end of it."
Ulysesn laughs
"But most of all I want everyone to loosen up. I haven't seen them be really happy in... well a while. I think they need this."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2014)

"No, I can't guarantee that, nor can ye guarantee that someone won't do the same te ye once ye die. So what, ye gonna burn yer spellbook and kill yerself right now? Cos that's the only way yer gonna put any sort of guarantee. Besides, there's scrolls lyin around, and legendary weapons and armor - dangerous things will fall inte the wrong hands whether ye do anythin or not. Such acts are simply stoppin the folk that can do some good from doin them. Evil will happen, the choice is whilst the good folk are still alive ye can empower them te fight evil, rather than them be defeated simply because of yer flawed reasonin'.

"Listen, I'm no even here for spells for my own sake anymore. I spoke with the elder - he said that his sole purpose in life was te protect the village and that family gave him strength. This village would benefit no end if ye passed down yer teachings. Ye speak wit too much fear - 'what if this happens, what if that happens' Well let's see - 'what if a spell could have saved someone's life? What if a a person who wasn't that great wit a sword but would have been a great spellcaster, dies simply because ye decide not to teach them? What if a victory is dependant on a spell that someone may have been able te cast but ye didn't teach it to them?"

"Askin all those what ifs will never allow ye te see and appreciate what ye have in the present." Duncan says, keeping his voice calm but as expected having a great deal of passion in his voice.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hehe you remembered. " Ulysesn blushes a bit and scratches the back of his head
> "Yea, after that explosion in town and that dream with the dragon I feel a lot easier about it. Apparently I can hold it well enough. I want to see if I can beat Duncan at least, I'd never let him hear the end of it."
> Ulysesn laughs
> "But most of all I want everyone to loosen up. I haven't seen them be really happy in... well a while. I think they need this."


"Tensions have been high."  Makenna nods sadly, "I certainly agree with the need for a good party to let loose.  We'll see who all is up for it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "No, I can't guarantee that, nor can ye guarantee that someone won't do the same te ye once ye die. So what, ye gonna burn yer spellbook and kill yerself right now? Cos that's the only way yer gonna put any sort of guarantee. Besides, there's scrolls lyin around, and legendary weapons and armor - dangerous things will fall inte the wrong hands whether ye do anythin or not. Such acts are simply stoppin the folk that can do some good from doin them. Evil will happen, the choice is whilst the good folk are still alive ye can empower them te fight evil, rather than them be defeated simply because of yer flawed reasonin'.
> 
> "Listen, I'm no even here for spells for my own sake anymore. I spoke with the elder - he said that his sole purpose in life was te protect the village and that family gave him strength. This village would benefit no end if ye passed down yer teachings. Ye speak wit too much fear - 'what if this happens, what if that happens' Well let's see - 'what if a spell could have saved someone's life? What if a a person who wasn't that great wit a sword but would have been a great spellcaster, dies simply because ye decide not to teach them? What if a victory is dependant on a spell that someone may have been able te cast but ye didn't teach it to them?"
> 
> "Askin all those what ifs will never allow ye te see and appreciate what ye have in the present." Duncan says, keeping his voice calm but as expected having a great deal of passion in his voice.



The old woman laughs, "I like you ugly boy, you've got spirit.  That's exactly the reason I've left instructions for my things to be burned when I die, to make sure that they can't fall into the wrong hands.  I suppose I can't guarantee that will happen but at least I'll have done everything I could while living."

She peers at him with narrow eyes, "you've never seen magic gone bad have you?  I mean truly bad.  Abominations created by people for little more reason than they can?  Creatures worse than your darkest nightmare given form and set upon a population?  Whether out of malice of incompetence?  Live long enough and you will."

"I don't fault all practitioners, or even most.  I am one myself.  But the fact that such horrors exist means that caution is required."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Tensions have been high."  Makenna nods sadly, "I certainly agree with the need for a good party to let loose.  We'll see who all is up for it."


"Yea, that sounds good. The way things have been won't do. I still need to apologize to Drell. It's because of him I'm alive right now and still with you..."
Ulysesn walks over to the elder talking to Kaylee Intruding upon them
"Excuse me, I know we may be outsiders. But would you be willing to have a celebration. It would give Makenna and I a chance to celebrate our recent marriage and to relieve some stress of my party. We'll even help you set things up if we don't get in the way."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2014)

Kaylee's eye twitches slightly at Ulysesn's intrusion.  "I don't think that would be a good idea Uly.  These good people have opened up their homes to us already besides we don't know how much time we have left..."  She slows her speech thinking about the village vanishing.  "And, we really should set off.  Besides we just had a party with the pixies."  Chuckling Kaylee points to her owlbear hide.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Kaylee's eye twitches slightly at Ulysesn's intrusion.  "I don't think that would be a good idea Uly.  These good people have opened up their homes to us already besides we don't know how much time we have left..."  She slows her speech thinking about the village vanishing.  "And, we really should set off.  Besides we just had a party with the pixies."  Chuckling Kaylee points to her owlbear hide.


Ulysesn shakes his head
"What are you so worried about that you won't give yourself a break or anyone else? Everyone is at the breaking point mentally. One more day in a nice village wouldn't hurt. I sure they haven't celebrated anything in a long while either."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2014)

"Fair enough ye old bat." Duncan grins whilst shaking his head, "Still, ye could convince one of the younger folk te take the same precautions you did. Ye seem like real nice folk, I'd hate for somethin te happen te ye guys. Despite the fact that ye don't have a tavern."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2014)

"Ulysesn, don't you understand the danger we could be putting the village in?  How many of those bugbear escaped last night?  How many are in their tribe and can track the majority of people."  She runs a hand through her hair trying to calm herself down.  "Besides, the danger we might be in if the village vanishes again..."  Her voice was quiet as she said the last part.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "Ulysesn, don't you understand the danger we could be putting the village in?  How many of those bugbear escaped last night?  How many are in their tribe and can track the majority of people."  She runs a hand through her hair trying to calm herself down.  "Besides, the danger we might be in if the village vanishes again..."  Her voice was quiet as she said the last part.


"We had to fight those bugbears when we were very tired. I don't think they are as a big of a threat as you'd think. Especially with the many people in training here that could help us in battle and I think those bugbears would attack anyway. I talked to one of the instructors, they have to deal with constant attacks from the outside."
Ulysesn is silent for a moment.
"Hang on did you say 'Vanishing'? 
What would make an entire village vanish? Isn't that some sort of tall tale the pixies were just saying to mess with us?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Fair enough ye old bat." Duncan grins whilst shaking his head, "Still, ye could convince one of the younger folk te take the same precautions you did. Ye seem like real nice folk, I'd hate for somethin te happen te ye guys. Despite the fact that ye don't have a tavern."


"It's," she pauses, searching.  "Safer if I don't train anyone to replace me.  No replacement means the magics I have done will remain in place forever."

"The village will survive my passing, even if it is weaker for it.  But the security that is in place makes it worth it."





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn is silent for a moment.
> "Hang on did you say 'Vanishing'?
> What would make an entire village vanish? Isn't that some sort of tall tale the pixies were just saying to mess with us?"



The man chuckles, "Winter is just arriving, yes?  We recognize the signs.  It will be months before we vanish.  And I think a celebration would be a wonderful idea.  Simply having visitors is probably cause for celebration.  I'll let the others know!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man chuckles, "Winter is just arriving, yes?  We recognize the signs.  It will be months before we vanish.  And I think a celebration would be a wonderful idea.  Simply having visitors is probably cause for celebration.  I'll let the others know!"



"See Kaylee, nothing to worry about."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2014)

"Up te ye. I'm no about te start tellin someone how te do somethin - especially if they're dead set on doin it. Still, it's been enlightenin, I thank ye for yer time." Duncan says politely. 

((unless she has anything else to say Duncan will head back to Kaylee.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Up te ye. I'm no about te start tellin someone how te do somethin - especially if they're dead set on doin it. Still, it's been enlightenin, I thank ye for yer time." Duncan says politely.
> 
> ((unless she has anything else to say Duncan will head back to Kaylee.))


The woman gives her polite goodbyes and goes back to whatever she was doing.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2014)

"I just have a bad feeling."  Kaylee sighs and shrugs.  "I have a good feeling also but the bad..."  She rubs her forehead.  "The village is only here for..."  Giving up she shakes her head.  "Don't make them do it all themselves."  Waving toward the village, she leans back against the tree, lost in thought.

Sense Motive:  On the old man before when he gets excited.
Roll(1d20)+19:
15,+19
Total:34


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2014)

"Kaylee! What's goin on here?" Duncan says

(Can I assume I've bought the alchemy crafting kit for 25gp?)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Sense Motive:  On the old man before when he gets excited.
> Roll(1d20)+19:
> 15,+19
> Total:34


You're pretty sure the man was honest in his conversations with you.  He's obviously not happy about that period of time in his life but he seems truthful when he suggests staying as a safer alternative to travel through the wilds.

There does seem to be something that he's avoiding talking about.  You can't more than speculate as to what or why he would be doing that.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2014)

Vergil said:


> (Can I assume I've bought the alchemy crafting kit for 25gp?)


((Sure              ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Kaylee! What's goin on here?" Duncan says
> 
> (Can I assume I've bought the alchemy crafting kit for 25gp?)



"I was discussing a possible celebration here, but she keeps saying she has a bad and good feeling. I don't get it. I see nothing wrong with this place at all on it's own and apparently it still has several months until it..."
Ulysesn eyes widen a bit
"Maybe it's not the village itself, but something to do with the village or rather it's location at this time? They say bad feelings are a premonition of bad things to come sometimes right?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2014)

"I'd rather hold off on the celebration, if at all possible," Drell says, approaching the rest of the group. "Besides Ulyssesn, would Makenna truly wish to celebrate her wedding in a tiny village in the middle of the wilds? Surely she'd prefer the grandeur of the big city for what's supposed to be the most important day in her life."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2014)

Duncan strokes his chin and turns to Kaylee

"Bad feelin ye say? Like a really bad feelin? ye think we should leave? Or do ye think we should be ok for another night?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2014)

Once again the ranger was able to make Kaylee's eye twitch.  "Right, it is a bad feeling.  Like if you were both blessed and cursed."  The druid's eyes quickly glance over her shoulder and then back to the small group.  "There is something not right here.  Something they aren't telling us...I don't know how to explain it..."  Kaylee looks towards Duncan with her eyes large and full of worry, hoping that he might remember the things that they had talked about before.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "I'd rather hold off on the celebration, if at all possible," Drell says, approaching the rest of the group. "Besides Ulyssesn, would Makenna truly wish to celebrate her wedding in a tiny village in the middle of the wilds? Surely she'd prefer the grandeur of the big city for what's supposed to be the most important day in her life."



"Everyday is the most important day of her life."
Ulysesn eyes Drell keeping in mind what he said earlier.
"I know you want us to move on, but for some reason I think you mean that. Okay then, lets get everyone else and ask them. If you and Kaylee think it's best to go I think I might have to agree. But it is rather dangerous in the wilds after all, I hope you remember last night where Troyce and I has to save you from dying."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2014)

"Aye, I got that feelin too...."

Duncan looks around then back at Kaylee, "Maybe it would be better te leave. Aye let's head out."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2014)

A small smile graces Kaylee's face when she looks up at Duncan.  "Thank you Duncan."  She gets to her feet and glances toward Drell then Ulysesn.  "I suppose if you want to stay you can Uly but at least the three of us are going to head out I think.  If not more..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2014)

Kuno said:


> A small smile graces Kaylee's face when she looks up at Duncan.  "Thank you Duncan."  She gets to her feet and glances toward Drell then Ulysesn.  "I suppose if you want to stay you can Uly but at least the three of us are going to head out I think.  If not more..."


Ulysesn starts coughing on his own spit
"Just the 3 of you *'IF'*? I think you are getting ahead of yourself there. See this is what I'm talking about, I know it's Normal for Drell. But aren't you a bit to paranoid lately? I mean I may had been asleep all night while you guys were finding this place, but I've seen nothing wrong anywhere. You know besides it vanishing,"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 6, 2014)

"Really?  Because you don't see anything wrong there is nothing wrong?"  Kaylee straightens a bit as she becomes more ruffled.  "It isn't just Drell being an ass or me being..."  She actually glares at him.  "Paranoid.  There is something going on here Uly.  I swear it...Look its just that..."  Biting her lip she looks toward the ground and lowers her voice.  "From what I get this village was founded a couple hundred years ago.  That elder made a deal with some creature to save lives...something isn't right here."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2014)

"I just had a discussion about caution with Kaori - it is better to err on the side of caution than anythin else."

 Duncan  gathers his things.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 6, 2014)

The monk sits there quietly thinking to herself as she plays vacantly.  Staring out into the sky, she slowly comes to a stop.  “I still don't know what to do,  but thank you for allowing me to stay here and think.” she smiles, standing slowly, she glances back at the women, whistling for Aries as she steps away.  “I'm going to go find the others again.  I'll come find you after while, if you don't find us, Hay.” she waves at the elf, going to find the rest of the party, but taking her time at it.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+15:
7,+15
Total:22


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "Really?  Because you don't see anything wrong there is nothing wrong?"  Kaylee straightens a bit as she becomes more ruffled.  "It isn't just Drell being an ass or me being..."  She actually glares at him.  "Paranoid.  There is something going on here Uly.  I swear it...Look its just that..."  Biting her lip she looks toward the ground and lowers her voice.  "From what I get this village was founded a couple hundred years ago.  That elder made a deal with some creature to save lives...something isn't right here."


"Hmm, just a moment."
Ulysesn looks around the village again making sure Makenna was with him as well.
Perception: 1d20+17: 34 [1d20=17]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> The monk sits there quietly thinking to herself as she plays vacantly.  Staring out into the sky, she slowly comes to a stop.  ?I still don't know what to do,  but thank you for allowing me to stay here and think.? she smiles, standing slowly, she glances back at the women, whistling for Aries as she steps away.  ?I'm going to go find the others again.  I'll come find you after while, if you don't find us, Hay.? she waves at the elf, going to find the rest of the party, but taking her time at it.
> 
> Perception-
> Roll(1d20)+15:
> ...


((The party's in/near the center of town not trying to hide themselves.  Finding them should be trivial))




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm, just a moment."
> Ulysesn looks around the village again making sure Makenna was with him as well.
> Perception: 1d20+17: 34 [1d20=17]



((Makenna is with Ulysesn.  She just hasn't had anything in particular to say))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Makenna is with Ulysesn.  She just hasn't had anything in particular to say))



((Roll is to look around town and towns peoples activities at this time.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 6, 2014)

Hayao continues to meditate in front of the shrine to the Shimmering One. He doesn't actively respond to her as she takes her leave of him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((Roll is to look around town and towns peoples activities at this time.))



((Most of the townspeople are still in the fields, granted a fair number of them have stopped for lunch.  The blacksmith is still working wherever he is.  The kids are still mostly playing though again many of them have paused for lunch.  The elder is talking to the priestess, presumably organizing the celebration.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao continues to meditate in front of the shrine to the Shimmering One. He doesn't actively respond to her as she takes her leave of him.



Ulysesn walks next to Hayao and looks at the shrine.
"I wonder how old that shrine is."
Ulysesn walks  into the shrine and looks around.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2014)

"So Kaylee, fancy headin off?" Duncan says ready to go with his backpack on


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 6, 2014)

Hayao doesn't react to Ulysesn in anyway as he stays seated and in a deeply meditative trance.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 6, 2014)

Yuki slowly wanders over to the center of town, seeing Duncan with his backpack, she tilts her head, "What's going on?  We leaving already?" she questions, turning to Kaylee "That our plan?  Hay's pretty out of it...But I don't think he would fight it that much if we decided to leave." she plucks at the strings of the instrument in her hand.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 6, 2014)

"I...uh..."  Kaylee looks at Duncan surprised.  "Yeah...just let me grab a few things.  Coming Drell?"  It is then that Yuki approaches them.  "We think it would be best if we moved on while we still have daylight."  She will run grab her things and purchase a few things.

Purchase:
Rations x 5
Pet Rations x 10
Waterskin
Druid kit (If they have one)
Onyx  (If they have any)

(Will do the money later...)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 6, 2014)

She nods, "Alright, I'll go talk to Hay.  I'll meet you back here." she turns back to go back to the shrine where she left Hayao.  

After getting there she nods to Ulysesn and Makenna, she crouching down in front of the samurai.  “Aratoamin...Kaylee really wants to leave.  Really soon.  I mean as soon as she gets her supplies.” she puts her hand on the elf's leg, “I know you would like to stay, but...Please, I don't want to leave you here, but I don't want to leave the others.”  She glances back at the married pair, then back again, “If you want to sleep or meditate while we travel, I can carry you on my back without any problem.” she smiles at him, “Don't make me tickle you again.” she lets off a giggle and silences from the focus of Hayao.

If he doesn't acknowledge her, or refuses to move, she will gently take off his glasses, smile at him sweetly.  Turn around and take off at a dead run while giggling maniacally to get him motivated.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She nods, "Alright, I'll go talk to Hay.  I'll meet you back here." she turns back to go back to the shrine where she left Hayao.
> 
> After getting there she nods to Ulysesn and Makenna, she crouching down in front of the samurai.  ?Aratoamin...Kaylee really wants to leave.  Really soon.  I mean as soon as she gets her supplies.? she puts her hand on the elf's leg, ?I know you would like to stay, but...Please, I don't want to leave you here, but I don't want to leave the others.?  She glances back at the married pair, then back again, ?If you want to sleep or meditate while we travel, I can carry you on my back without any problem.? she smiles at him, ?Don't make me tickle you again.? she lets off a giggle and silences from the focus of Hayao.
> 
> If he doesn't acknowledge her, or refuses to move, she will gently take off his glasses, smile at him sweetly.  Turn around and take off at a dead run while giggling maniacally to get him motivated.


Ulysesn sighs and looks at Makenna
"I was really looking forward to a bit more rest and some celebration. Looks like we are gathering everyone and leaving. The group has to stick together. The wilds are too much danger for us to just split up. Lets go with them to the entrance and leave. We'll have to apologize for even suggesting celebrations." 
There is a rather visible look of disappointment on Ulysesn's face.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2014)

"Well, let me know when yer ready. I still have a couple of things I need te do as well."

Duncan puts his backpack away again and then uses 

Stealth:
Roll(1d20)+23:
16,+23
Total:39

He will creep to the Elder's house and look for a way in

Perception:

Roll(1d20)+9:
18,+9
Total:27


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "I...uh..."  Kaylee looks at Duncan surprised.  "Yeah...just let me grab a few things.  Coming Drell?"  It is then that Yuki approaches them.  "We think it would be best if we moved on while we still have daylight."  She will run grab her things and purchase a few things.
> 
> Purchase:
> Rations x 5
> ...



No onyx, the rest should be available.




Vergil said:


> He will creep to the Elder's house and look for a way in



The Elder's house is the large house in the center of town.  It's surrounded by a covered walkway.  It has a main entrance right up front.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2014)

Duncan will approach the main entrance and attempt to open the door quietly.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 6, 2014)

The absolute look of disappointment on Ulysesn's face tore at Kaylee's heart.  Of everyone the ranger had always helped her and made sure she got what she needed or wanted.  'What would one more night hurt?' Biting her bottom lip in indecision for a moment she sighs.  "Alright Uly.  I will relent.  But, promise me we will leave on the 'morrow."  Crossing her arms she waits for Ulysesn's promise.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2014)

Tassara sighs and nods to Kaylee and Ulysesn. "Alright... I guess we can wait until tomorrow. I'll talk to Rin and see if I can help with the details of the party. Makenna, would you like to come?"


The Cleric will look after the food and drinks and leave any special rituals for the local priest as a sign of respect. Most likely than not, she will be very busy until the party.

Cook 1d20+16=27


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 6, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She nods, "Alright, I'll go talk to Hay.  I'll meet you back here." she turns back to go back to the shrine where she left Hayao.
> 
> After getting there she nods to Ulysesn and Makenna, she crouching down in front of the samurai.  ?Aratoamin...Kaylee really wants to leave.  Really soon.  I mean as soon as she gets her supplies.? she puts her hand on the elf's leg, ?I know you would like to stay, but...Please, I don't want to leave you here, but I don't want to leave the others.?  She glances back at the married pair, then back again, ?If you want to sleep or meditate while we travel, I can carry you on my back without any problem.? she smiles at him, ?Don't make me tickle you again.? she lets off a giggle and silences from the focus of Hayao.
> 
> If he doesn't acknowledge her, or refuses to move, she will gently take off his glasses, smile at him sweetly.  Turn around and take off at a dead run while giggling maniacally to get him motivated.



Hayao sighs for a moment as his glasses are taken, and then fluidly stands in one motion. He bows to the shrine in general, and then moves on to gather his things and saddle up Shogo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2014)

Kuno said:


> The absolute look of disappointment on Ulysesn's face tore at Kaylee's heart.  Of everyone the ranger had always helped her and made sure she got what she needed or wanted.  'What would one more night hurt?' Biting her bottom lip in indecision for a moment she sighs.  "Alright Uly.  I will relent.  But, promise me we will leave on the 'morrow."  Crossing her arms she waits for Ulysesn's promise.


Ulysesn's face lights back up.
"Yea, I promise we'll leave by the morrow. Thanks Kaylee."


soulnova said:


> Tassara sighs and nods to Kaylee and Ulysesn. "Alright... I guess we can wait until tomorrow. I'll talk to Rin and see if I can help with the details of the party. Makenna, would you like to come?"
> 
> 
> The Cleric will look after the food and drinks and leave any special rituals for the local priest as a sign of respect. Most likely than not, she will be very busy until the party.
> ...



"Let me help as well in anyway I can."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 6, 2014)

Yuki's plan of motivating Hayao succeeded, though not knowing that they are staying, is a problem.  She charges around the town, trying to stop when she sees Ulysesn, and Kaylee.  She trips, curled around the samurai's glasses before falling to the ground and sliding a good five feet before stopping completely.  She stands up, looking at the others.  “Okay, I think we're ready now.” she states, dusting herself off with her free hand.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 6, 2014)

"There has been a change of plans Yuki..."  Kaylee gives her a sigh.  "We are going to stay one more night, but we are leaving first thing in the morning."  Dropping back down to the seat under the tree she looks up at the monk.  "Would you mind telling everyone that there is going to be a party tonight?  Also, please tell them not to get too out of control."  The druid chuckles slightly then goes back to her musing.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 6, 2014)

She nods at the druid, ?Well...man.? she looks at the spectacles in her hand, then chuckles.  ?Hay's gonna kill me.? Sighing, giving a pained look, she will run around, finding everyone but Duncan and telling them the plan.  When it comes down to Hayao, she will hand him his glasses and apologize as well.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 6, 2014)

Hayao takes the glasses back, and looks over Yuki for a moment, and he closes his eyes, pinching the bridge of his nose silently.

"Ok. Sure. Whatever."

He begins unpacking all the saddlebags and such that he'd just slung onto his horse, a neutral expression on his face.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 6, 2014)

"Do you want any help?  I mean, it's my fault anyway, I didn't wait and Kaylee changed her mind." she pauses, standing at a distance, "I'll go help out with the celebrations if you want your peace." she gives a nod to him and goes to leave unless he says otherwise, having left telling him for last.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 6, 2014)

"I can handle this. Go see if they need help with the celebratory measures, I suppose." He looks over his shoulder at the village proper, and shivers once, then goes back to unloading his things from Shogo's saddlebags.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan will approach the main entrance and attempt to open the door quietly.



*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




Duncan approaches unseen and carefully slides the door open, the it opens directly into the great room.  A sparsely furnished room that's probably used for multiple functions, meetings, training, celebrations when the weather won't permit outside use.

There's three doors on the left side of the room, one on the right.  The back wall is covered in hanging tablets with names carved in them.

There's no sign of any people in the house at the moment.






soulnova said:


> Tassara sighs and nods to Kaylee and Ulysesn.  "Alright... I guess we can wait until tomorrow. I'll talk to Rin and see  if I can help with the details of the party. Makenna, would you like to  come?"
> 
> 
> The Cleric will look after the food and drinks and leave any special  rituals for the local priest as a sign of respect. Most likely than not,  she will be very busy until the party.
> ...



Makenna nods, "I'll be happy to help!"  The group will find ample people willing to help organize and prepare.  Food is a big part of the celebration (since they don't really have much other items to work with).


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 6, 2014)

After waving gently back at Hayao, Yuki will go ask Manami if there is anything that she would need help with.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> After waving gently back at Hayao, Yuki will go ask Manami if there is anything that she would need help with.


Manami happily accepts help in cleaning and decorating the village center.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2014)

"Wonderful, so there's going to be a party," Drell groans, rolling his eyes. "The Magebane could've killed half of Aurum while we've been away, but no, we should delay ourselves with unnecessary celebrations."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 6, 2014)

"I agree with you that we should be going Drell."  She looks up at the elf.  "If for different reasons."  Smirking she shrugs her shoulders.  "I'm sorry but I can't refuse Ulysesn on many things.  He has always been there to help me whenever I needed him."  Glancing down then back up again she looks at Drell.  "I apologize that I have not been able to thank you properly.  I will always be in your debt for what you did for the two of us."  She nods toward him then looks out at the village square and all the preparations.  "I promise we will leave first thing in the morning.  With or without the rest of the group."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Duncan approaches the tablets and reads the names on them


Knowledge History
Roll(1d20)+14:
19,+14
Total:33 (33)


Knowledge Nobility:
Roll(1d20)+10:
13,+10
Total:23


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2014)

Vergil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




Duncan recognizes the Elder's and the wizard's name amongst the others right away.  Looking more closely at them he recognizes the name 'Daichi Tsukino' as a minor noble that vanished leading an expedition a long time ago.

He might surmise that these are the names of the original group that went out.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Duncan goes into the door on the right, opening it, again being as quiet as he can and checking for traps before he does:

Perception
Roll(1d20)+9:
16,+9
Total:25


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2014)

Vergil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




It leads to a largish dining room, to the right is an open entrance toward what appears to be a small kitchen area.

Give me an int check if you would (or a knowledge: architecture/engineering check if you happen to have that)


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just an Int check:

Roll(1d20)+8:
6,+8
Total:14

(Not a very good one)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 6, 2014)

Vergil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Duncan notices nothing unusual about the room.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Duncan uses the potion *Detect secret rooms*

((I've had it for ages!))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna nods, "I'll be happy to help!"  The group will find ample people willing to help organize and prepare.  Food is a big part of the celebration (since they don't really have much other items to work with).



Ulysesn whistles while helping Makenna with organizing and preparations.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2014)

Vergil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




((Metagame much  ))

Duncan quaffs his potion however he detects no hidden or concealed doors in the dining room.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Duncan curses under his breath over the wasted potion and moves out of the dining room and goes to one of the other rooms on the left. Specifically he is searching for any clues over what the elder might be hiding from them and perhaps anything of value too.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+9:
2,+9
Total:11


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2014)

Vergil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




The first door (closest to the front) leads to a pair of small empty rooms, presumably guest rooms, and a small privy.  The second door leads to a small bath chamber.  The third leads to a larger bedroom made up with simple furnishings.  A decorative katana hangs on a mounting on the wall but otherwise there's not anything overtly valuable in the room.

((One more chance at the int check *innocent whistle*))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Int check:

Roll(1d20)+8:
19,+8
Total:27


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2014)

Vergil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




It occurs to Duncan that both the dining room and the "master bedroom" go back further than the main chamber does, there's probably another fairly large room he hasn't found.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Duncan looks around for signs for access to this other room

Animal affinity Eyes of a hawk! (Wisdom mod)

PP28/31

Perception: 
Roll(1d20)+10:
15,+10
Total:25


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2014)

Vergil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Searching the main room Duncan locates fine lines of a masterfully hidden door amongst the nameplates.  A brief longer search finds a small switch behind the plate for 'Haruto Tsukino' that should open the door.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Duncan goes through the steps to open the area, keeping his stealth in place.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2014)

Vergil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Duncan goes through the steps to open the area, keeping his stealth in place.



*Spoiler*: __ 




The door opens to a fairly small square room.  The floor is entirely covered in magical runes and symbols making a circular pattern that climbs about halfway up the walls as well.  Runes glow randomly "blinking" on and off in no pattern that Duncan can decipher.

*dice clatter*  It's too complicated for Duncan to make out what it is exactly.  It's powerful abjuration magic though.  Perhaps related to whatever it is that makes the town vanish?


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Knowledge Arcane:

Roll(1d20)+17:
20,+17
Total:37


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2014)

Vergil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




It's powerful and complicated, it's not something that Duncan or even Drell would be able to piece together in a few minutes of looking at it.

That said abjuration encompasses a few different roles in magic.  The most common is protecting the mage (the humble 'shield' spell or the "protection from" line of spells).  It's also commonly used in sealing away creatures (as you saw with the Devil back at the temple).  And it has a role in blocking magical travel ('dimensional anchor' or 'banish').

This has bits of all of that but it doesn't squarely fit into any of those slots.  Whatever it is is powerful.  Having something to do with the town's vanishing seems plausible but just that feels incomplete to Duncan.

But it would take hours or days of research to come up with a more specific answer.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Duncan will memorize the runes exactly as they are laid out:

Autohypnosis - memorize:

Roll(1d20)+11:
18,+11
Total:29

He will exit the room and close the door behind him (assuming it's the same way as opening it)

He will then exit the house, closing all opened doors behind him, whilst stealthed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2014)

Vergil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Duncan has no problem sneaking out the way he came in.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2014)

Duncan approaches Kaylee making sure they were alone,

"Hey hon, I uh...snuck inte the old man's house - definitely somethin fishy goin on. Ye know cos ye had a bad feelin - just wanted te make sure we weren't in any immediate danger. Found a whole bunch of runes, could be used te make the village disappear but....there's somethin else. It could be somethin like te trap something - like how we saw Blackrose. These seem crazy powerful though. Not somethin I can get a grasp of, don't think even Drell could. Still I reckon we should tell Drell, probably Tassy or Hayao about it."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2014)

After preparing the main dishes for the party, Tassara will take advantage of her free time and find Drell.

"Hey, now that everyone is busy with the party arrangements I guess it might be as good time as any to have our little private chat... if you don't mind"

If Drell agrees, she will look for a secluded and quiet area to talk.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2014)

Ulysesn turns over to Makenna
"Anything you need help with?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 6, 2014)

"That does sound strange..."  Kaylee frowns at her hands while she thinks about it.  "Something isn't right, I just wish I could remember what exactly is going on..."  Climbing to her feet she looks at Duncan sheepishly.  "Or rather exactly what I said all those years ago..." She starts to walk away to look for Drell.

Perception:  Looking for Drell.
Roll(1d20)+19:
9,+19
Total:28

Foggy Memory:  Trying to remember more.
Roll(1d20)+10:
10,+10
Total:20


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2014)

"All those years ago?I know yer a wee bit older than ye look....like ye should look like Kaori....maybe worse. I know its impolite te ask a lady her age but I reckon after the age of 100 it's ok." Duncan says with a smile.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn turns over to Makenna
> "Anything you need help with?"


Makenna's busy helping with some cooking she glances up at Ulysesn, "I think we're good here, but if you're bored more hands always help."



Kuno said:


> Perception:  Looking for Drell.
> Roll(1d20)+19:
> 9,+19
> Total:28
> ...



((I don't imagine Drell's hiding exactly, it's a small village, finding him shouldn't be hard.))

((Nothing more for you on the memories front at the moment.))


----------



## Kuno (Apr 6, 2014)

A bubble of laughter escaped Kaylee and she shook her head.  "I'm sorry.  I wish I knew."  She shrugged at Duncan still wearing a smile.  She will look over the secluded areas until she finds Drell and Tassy.

"We really need to speak to the two of you...privately...about this place..."  Kaylee looks around the small group and waits to see what they will say.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2014)

"Aye...sorry if we're...uh interruptin anythin. I mean...uh...the two of ye? Like....I'm no bein funny Tassy but I reckopn ye could do a wee bit better." Duncan says looking at the pair in confusion.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna's busy helping with some cooking she glances up at Ulysesn, "I think we're good here, but if you're bored more hands always help."


Reflex: 1d20+16: 17 [1d20=1]((twitches))
Acrobatics: 1d20+13: 19 [1d20=6]
Ulysesn goes over and gives Makenna a kiss on the cheek.
"Well I'm not really a cook, but I think I could grab anything you ask me to so you don't have to move around as much. Maybe help keep all of the kids our of your hair if it comes to that."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2014)

"Alright, I understand. Seems destiny wants to hold us on that talk after all" she glances at Drell.

"Duncan, this is not what you might be thinking... and even then, there would be nothing wrong on that" she chuckles.

"...but tell me, have you found anything about this village?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2014)

"Ah, no, ye know whatever floats yer boat...."Duncan blinks a few times and shakes his head as if trying to get some sort of mental imagery out of his head.

"Well, ye might not agree with it, but I snuck inte the Elder's house te find out what's going on with this village. Found a small room full of magic runes...."

Duncan gets something to write on and a writing device and draws the runes that he saw. 

Autohypnosis
Roll(1d20)+11:
18,+11
Total:29

Drell will tell ye that these type of runes are like the ones that held BlackRose; Abjuration spells, if I remember what I learned back in school.Ye can use it to explain the vanishing of the village, but the runes are crazy powerful, just doesn't seem te fit."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 6, 2014)

"The elder told me that Kaori deals with the vanishing of the village."  Kaylee tucks a stray tress behind her ear.  "But I'm still not quite clear on why.  Protection is what he said.  I don't know if she would put those runes in his house though..."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 7, 2014)

"When I spoke te her it sounded that caution was her biggest concern, ensurin that her magic was lost with her, going as far as te make sure that her body was cremated. Maybe inconsequential but pieces te a puzzle maybe."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2014)

"Well... the village itself vanishes from this world when its not winter. I would guess powerfull magic is responsible for such thing. I hope you didn't touch the rune cirlce Duncan."

"In any case... the pixies don't seem to mind them. I guess that if they meant trouble the little knights would have sought them every season to stop them" Tassara shrugs. 

"I guess Drell would have to check the runes you just draw, Duncan. I'm not very good a spellcraft... Not as good as any of you at least. Beyond that... unless they were placing people in danger, I see no reason to make a fuss"

"They have secrets, yes. Everyone has. But nothing so far has been proof that those secrets are a danger to us... am I right?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 7, 2014)

"No proof no, just that - this seems like something we could maybe help with. Walking away from a bad situation is just as bad as causin it I reckon."

"I dunno, maybe it's somethin we can help out with, maybe help these folk lead normal lives - or do ye think we should just keep our noses out of it?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2014)

soulnova said:


> After preparing the main dishes for the party, Tassara will take advantage of her free time and find Drell.
> 
> "Hey, now that everyone is busy with the party arrangements I guess it might be as good time as any to have our little private chat... if you don't mind"
> 
> If Drell agrees, she will look for a secluded and quiet area to talk.



Drell shrugs. "If you insist, I suppose I have little better to do with such limited resources. Lead the way."



Vergil said:


> "Aye...sorry if we're...uh interruptin anythin. I mean...uh...the two of ye? Like....I'm no bein funny Tassy but I reckopn ye could do a wee bit better." Duncan says looking at the pair in confusion.



Drell fixes Duncan with an "I am not amused" look. "Tassara is not exactly my type," he says. "However, she has requested my time. Whatever you need of me, I would prefer you make it quick. I'm sure you're...quite accustomed to that."

He examines the runes.

*Spellcraft*
Roll(1d20)+34:
5,+34
Total:39

*Knowledge: Arcana*
Roll(1d20)+37:
10,+37
Total:47


----------



## Muk (Apr 7, 2014)

Ricket goes around town to see if he can fill his shopping list.

Shopping list:
crowbar - 2gp
grappling hook - 1gp
manacles, mw - 50gp
piton x10 - 1gp
soap x10 - 5gp
spell component pouch - 5gp
mule - 8gp
feed x10 - 5gp
saddlebags x2 - 4gp
cart - 15gp
_________________________
total: 96 gp

"Nice runes you found there, Duncan. Also I *don't* want to know how you found them," Ricket takes a look at the runes.

arcana:
1d20+13
14+13 = 27

spell craft
1d20+13
7+13 = 20


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> He examines the runes.
> 
> *Spellcraft*
> Roll(1d20)+34:
> ...


Drell's at-a-glance view can tell him little more than what , working from a copy isn't quite the same as seeing the real thing.

Drell's experience as a conjurer does key him in on something, there's definitely a component that is focused on blocking a connection _somewhere_.

The warding elements are also unusually heavy-handed in their approach.  If there's a dimensional travel concern blocking that would generally be sufficient without need to try and ward creatures away as well.

It leaves him with the feeling that perhaps the creator has power that exceeded their skill, a dangerous combination in a mage.



Muk said:


> Ricket goes around town to see if he can fill his shopping list.


((Yup yup no problem))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2014)

"We can offer our help, but I doubt they will accept it or we can do much about it. If such powerfull protection is in place, it might also be better not to attempt to disrupt it like last time..." Tassara says on a serious tone.

"Now, I want to ask you Kaylee. How do you feel? Helping them dealing with whatever is they are blocking might be too dangerous. In any case you would have to wait until you are fully recovered. You haven't rest enough."


----------



## kluang (Apr 7, 2014)

Zozaria went shopping for a mount

Hammock-3sp
soap 10-5gp
Light Horse - 75gp
Bit and Bridle- 2gp
Saddle - 2gp
Saddle Bag - 1gp

total:  85gp 3sp


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 7, 2014)

kluang said:


> Zozaria went shopping for a mount
> 
> Hammock-3sp
> soap 10-5gp
> ...



Horses (and related items) aren't available in the village.

Once you escape from the wilds you'll be able to pick them up easily enough.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 7, 2014)

"Well, it's gonna be a delicate matter to even see if they want help."

"'Oh by the way, we broke inte yer house, and found this. Any way we can lend a hand?' Doesn't sound all that genuine. Ack I'll be honest; the people don't seem all that unhappy about their situation - part of why I want te do this is just out of sheer curiosity."

"That said....now that ye know about this, are ye comfortable stayin in a village with that large of an explodin powder keg beneath it? Ye know whilst we are around, the worst case scenario should usually be assumed."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2014)

Drell _tsks_, disgusted. "Whoever created these is a brute," he says, handing the runes back to Duncan. "Someone with power but not understanding, wielding forces they cannot fully control. It's clumsy and heavy handed - like it's author didn't understand what their work actually did, just the purpose of them." He shrugs. "Are we honestly surprised to find shoddy workmanship and reckless irresponsibility in this kind of little backwater though?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2014)

"Well, Kaylee...the night party is underway and I doubt it would be wise to bring the issue up at that moment. We already said we will be leaving tomorrow. The only thing I would suggest is that we offer our help in the morning, with you and me trying to get more details. If they refuse, then the only thing we can do is leave... I really don't want to antagonize them."


----------



## kluang (Apr 7, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Horses (and related items) aren't available in the village.
> 
> Once you escape from the wilds you'll be able to pick them up easily enough.



ok


"No mount...." grumbles Zozaria as he headed back to the party


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 7, 2014)

Yuki excitedly helps out cleaning and decorating the area, using her height, strength and acrobatics to an advantage with whatever's needed.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 7, 2014)

"When I talked to the elder he seemed evasive on things."  Kaylee scowls remembering the conversation.  "I also asked if we could help with anything and again he basically said no.  The village was founded..."  She sighs and looks at the ground.  "I believe would be 250 years or so ago in our time.  About 60 or so in theirs.  He is the one that founded the village, along with other survivors.  Though only he and Kaori are left..."  She scuffs her foot against the ground and looks back at them.  "Like said before, I trust this village and at the same time I don't.  Let's try to be on our guard until we leave, at the very least."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2014)

"I believe that would be for the best. We can try to offer our help one more time before we leave, but I doubt it will make a difference as you say... Let's relax and have a good time until then"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 7, 2014)

"Works for me! A party is a party after all!" Duncan goes over to help with the preparations.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 7, 2014)

Hayao, having not heard about the party, goes back to meditating at the shrine of the Shimmering One in prayer.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 7, 2014)

Duncan spots Hayao slinking into the temple and follows him.

"Hey man, how's it goin? No helpin with the party prep?"

Duncan looks around the temple "Dieties eh? Ye think they are actually watchin over us?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 7, 2014)

He stops on the humble temple steps, turning to the other man. "There is beauty in all things, Duncan. If one makes the effort to look long enough."

He then narrows his eyes behind his glasses. "Am I to assume this party is the reason for our departure being delayed? To what ends?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 7, 2014)

Duncan looks at Hayao, "There's no beauty in dog shit. I challenge ye te find beauty in dog shit. Either that or mosquitoes. Seriously, fuck mosquitoes."

"But aye, we're havin a party for Uly and Makenna sharing blood....or whatever the hell we witnessed. He wanted to go nuts here - I dunno, I'm a bit uncomfortable with all the shit we found." Duncan proceeds to tell Hayao about the runes and what Kaylee discussed with the elder. 

"Ye know when ye have a feelin that somethin is going te go horribly wrong? I'm kinda getting that feelin now. No basis to it, but....well let's say I'll be curbing my drinkin tonight."

"I'll still be up for that spar though."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 7, 2014)

((Going to move on to party stuff, feel free to continue conversations as needed))

The party preparations continue until dusk.  The center of town is lit by torches and a variety of different excellent meals and drinks are set out for people to partake of.  The townspeople don their finest clothes (though still armed) and soon the area is filled with music, dancing, conversion,  and laughter.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 7, 2014)

Hayao listens a bit longer, and his frown deepens as he looks about, stepping closer to Duncan. "I can see within him...something that might just. Break free of him, when it feels like it. He isn't as he seems, certainly..." He lowers his voice to a conspiratorial whisper.

The samurai frowns, drawing his hands into the sleeves of his robes in front of him. "I don't see the sense in foregoing both safety and grandeur for immediacy. Youths are always so concentrated on immediate gratification...such is what birthed the union in the first place..." He shakes his head, and for the moment he was finished complaining to Duncan. "We will simply tread lightly, for now. And I will be around, when you find the desire to spar. But be warned, I will hold nothing back." Then the elf goes to find the growing congregation of party goers and preparers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((Going to move on to party stuff, feel free to continue conversations as needed))
> 
> The party preparations continue until dusk.  The center of town is lit by torches and a variety of different excellent meals and drinks are set out for people to partake of.  The townspeople don their finest clothes (though still armed) and soon the area is filled with music, dancing, conversion,  and laughter.


"Hey uh Makenna... Can you teach me how to dance?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2014)

Tassara will spend most of her party time around the children (if any were allowed) and sing and dance with them.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 7, 2014)

Duncan grins at Hayao as he walks by, "Hold back? As if I would."

Later.

Duncan sits with Kaylee with drink in hand. He looks at Makenna and Ulysesn then turns to the druid,

"What are yer thoughts on that? Ye know the whole bonding of two people?"

Duncan stares off into tho space, "I don't like it myself. Don't need some ceremony te tell the other person yer gonna be wit them for the rest of yer life. The need te do so is only for folk that are a wee bit insecure wit the relationship. I think it's actually more of a test in not doin the ceremony..."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 7, 2014)

While sitting on the outskirts of the party, Kaylee is very careful and very subtle in not letting the village people know she isn't drinking or eating anything they prepared.  Not being pretentious just cautious.  She keeps her animal companions close at hand.

When Duncan approaches and sits next her she listens carefully then nods.  "I don't need a ceremony.  Though like the animals of the wilds you should pledge yourselves to each other.  No one has to be around just those involved."  Shrugging she leans back against a tree.  "A bonding is what those two individuals decide it is..."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 7, 2014)

"Aye a lass after me own heart." Duncan smiles and notes that Kaylee isn't eating or drinking as he looks down at his cup and puts it to the side.

"Ye know, ye've mentioned this Stamar character a lot. Seems like ye cared for that person a great deal. What happened to them? Still in the Wildes or ...uh....well, ye don't have te answer that if ye don't want te."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 7, 2014)

"I did.  She was wonderful she actually..."  Kaylee's eyes were shining happily but at the thought that plagued her the light faded quickly.  "I thought she had raised me but now I wonder exactly what her role in my life was..."  Shaking her head to clear it she smiled at him again.  "Unfortunately she passed on not too long before we met..."  Making sure to look at him so he knew she wasn't upset she asks him about his past.  "How about you?  Anybody special in your life growing up?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 7, 2014)

"Oh...well, I'm glad she influenced ye the way she did. Yer such a lovely person." Duncan says scratching his face.

"My life? Not much of interest. Me and the old man didn't get on. Was always about doin honor to the McAllistar name and becoming a Magus or a Mage or somethin like that. Tradition and all that bollocks.I envy yer life - so much freedom and I'm only just discoverin mine. He died and with that I left the Magus school and went on me merry way. Didn't even look back. I am lookin for my mother though. No idea where I'll find her, Maybe Ylati?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hey uh Makenna... Can you teach me how to dance?"


"Teach?"  She giggles as she pulls him to an open area.  "There's nothing that needs taught with dancing.  Just listen to the music and move with it."  She closes he eyes and begins dancing.  First a gentle swaying that quickly becomes a flowing ancestors with the music. 


soulnova said:


> Tassara will spend most of her party time around the children (if any were allowed) and sing and dance with them.



The children are of course there and they're overjoyed to have the attention of one of the visitors, laughing and pulling at her all wanting their turn.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2014)

After playing with the kids Tassara will then move ((AGAIN)) to Drell. 

"Do you think the universe will let us to finally have our talk?" Tassara chuckles. "...I really don't know if that's a good sing or not... anyway, let's go over there"

She will move with him to a quiet area.


*Spoiler*: _Tass/Drell_ 





"Well, I guess there's no point on going around this. So I'll put it as clear as I can. I need your help Drell. Your knowledge of magic is far superior than mine and I really need your input on this"

"Back when we had just met with Ricket, he did something that has been in my mind ever since. He used what he claimed was the ability to Smite Evil on me... and it hurt me. How would this be possible? You have know me long enough to realize I'm not. I wouldn't be able to stay on the good side of The Coddler and use her power if that was the case. And yet, it struck the very core of who I am..."

"It worries me because the only other explanation I can think of is that he used some kind of different Smite power... not Smite Evil, but Smite Good or... what? Humans? _*Spellcasters*_?"

"This is troublesome... the smite ability is usually granted by a divine power... and so far he has said he has _none_. He sometimes is helpful... then he seems to hinder our actions and place us in danger. He took me as a human shield. He ordered the killing of the innocent sacrifice in his dream... whatever his reasons, such actions have grave repercussions for a normal Paladin, and yet..." she grows quiet, her face shows real worry as she glances on the general direction of the party. "There's something off and we might be in danger from the inside..."

"Do you have any idea of what could it be?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2014)

*Tassara*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Drell frowns, rubbing at his chin.

"The most obvious answer would be that Ricket has found another deity willing to "sponsor" him, so to speak," he says. "If one god can give followers the ability to harm others in the way you describe, why not another? And yet..." he shakes his head. "I cannot see why he would hide this new deity from the rest of us. I cannot ever remember him praying to it, so unless he's going to great pains to hide it from us I doubt that's the case."

He glances up at the sky. "It's possible that he's internalized this power, and is now free to turn it against whomever he chooses. That would be unusual, but hardly earth shattering. Stranger things have happened. Whatever his power may be, we can be assured it is not your standard smite evil. It would not have worked against you otherwise." Drell falls silent and begins sifting through the memories of his past lives, looking for an answer he hasn't yet considered. 

*Knowledge: Religion*
Roll(1d20)+37:
16,+37
Total:53


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 7, 2014)

Troyce decides to put all the secret stuff going on at the back of his mind and take some time to enjoy himself. He undoes his vest a bit and starts cutting some proverbial rug across the partygrounds, trying to impress people.

Perform (Dance)
1d20+15
13+15=28


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Teach?"  She giggles as she pulls him to an open area.  "There's nothing that needs taught with dancing.  Just listen to the music and move with it."  She closes he eyes and begins dancing.  First a gentle swaying that quickly becomes a flowing ancestors with the music.


Ulysesn had no idea what to do or what she was talking about, so he just tried his best.
Dance: 1d20+2(cha): 10 [1d20=8]
Dancing wasn't really something he's ever done.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 7, 2014)

After everything was set up, Yuki may have had a drink or two.  She picks up her lute and begins to play with any other music that may have been going on.  Trying to forget her worries for a little while. 

Perform stringed-
Roll(1d20)+9:
15,+9
Total:24


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> *Tassara*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Conceptually the "smite" charges attacks with energy in such a way as to disrupt some fundamental aspect of the target.

Most commonly the Paladin's smite works by imbuing the pure goodness that is the paladin into a tangible energy that causes grievous harm to any evil that comes in contact with it.

There are also less common elemental smites that work the same way exposing on elemental weaknesses earth vs. air, fire vs. water.

From at least a theoretical standpoint anything that is a fundamental aspect of one's nature could be smote.  So "smite humans," "smite clerics of the Coddler," "smite women" all might be valid abilities.  However things that are subjective or not part of a person's core self would not be so no "smite people I hate," or "smite people who's names begin with 'T'" or "smite people who's favorite color is purple."

Unfortunately there's no way by simple observation to tell what is being smote.  In theory the user themselves might be confused on the issue (though how they would get a rare ability and not know its source is a different question).






Crossbow said:


> Troyce decides to put all the secret stuff  going on at the back of his mind and take some time to enjoy himself. He  undoes his vest a bit and starts cutting some proverbial rug across the  partygrounds, trying to impress people.
> 
> Perform (Dance)
> 1d20+15
> 13+15=28


People are suitably impressed, a group starts clapping to the music apparently trying to goad the musicians and Troyce faster and faster.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn had no idea what to do or what she was talking about, so he just tried his best.
> Dance: 1d20+2(cha): 10 [1d20=8]
> Dancing wasn't really something he's ever done.


People are less impressed with Ulysesn.  Makenna doesn't seem like she minds though, happily dancing around and with Ulysesn however awkwardly he flails.



Captain Obvious said:


> After everything was set up, Yuki may  have had a drink or two.  She picks up her lute and begins to play with  any other music that may have been going on.  Trying to forget her  worries for a little while.
> 
> Perform stringed-
> Roll(1d20)+9:
> ...


The various musicians are more than happy to play with Yuki.  And while their music might be different from what Yuki's used to they make up for the cultural differences with enthusiasm.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2014)

(( Gotta run. Be back in half an hour or so. ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> People are less impressed with Ulysesn.  Makenna doesn't seem like she minds though, happily dancing around and with Ulysesn however awkwardly he flails.



_"She doesn't even mind how bad I am at this."_ are among Ulysesn's thoughts.
Ulysesn turns slightly pink and starts to loosen up. He lets Makenna take the lead completely, not resisting and letting her guide him in the dance.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 7, 2014)

The monk gets into the music, fully immersing herself in the beat of it.  She lets the other musicians take the lead, since she doesn't know much more than improvised songs.  "Let's take it up a notch." she grins, watching Troyce, Makenna and Ulysesn dance.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2014)

*Tassara*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Drell scratches at his head. "Simply put, your smiting power works by summoning some kind of metaphysical concept - in a regular paladin's case, his goodness - and forcing it onto it's opposite - the evil of the target. Obviously, Ricket is targeting something else, which means he's also using a different metaphysical concept with which to attack." He shrugs. "Unfortunately, this could be any number of things. It's possible Ricket's experience with the Witch imprinted him so deeply that he is able to turn his distrust into a weapon against those that worship the Coddler. It's possible he can strike Clerics no matter their spiritual leanings. It's certainly interesting, on an abstract level."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2014)

*Drell*


*Spoiler*: __ 




"I guess it does have some logic behind it. He does seems really affected by that incident but if he's actually drawing his power from an inner force, that might be trouble..."

"With any divine power there's an understanding between a god and its followers when granting us abilities and spells: they are to be used for a cause...  if what you say is true then his cause might as well be -against the clerics or followers of The Coddler- which I guess means danger only for me in our group; that, I can handle."  she sighs and crosses her arms.

"One thing is sure... if we are to visit a temple of the Coddler or my  orphanage, I wouldn't want him anywhere near them."


----------



## kluang (Apr 7, 2014)

Zozaria grabs a drink and started drinking as he tap his feet to the beat.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 7, 2014)

Yuki goes to get a drink before continuing on with her music, she downs the drink, before returning.

Fortitude-
Roll(1d20)+11:
1,+11
Total:12

She's starting to feel a bit giddy, coming back, she watches the dancing a bit, then looks around for Hayao, if he is found, she'll go running over to him.  “Hay, Hay...Can you dance?  I can't for the life of me.  C'mon I'm not humiliating myself alone.” she starts giggling, pulling on his arm.

((Commence the inexperienced, buzzed monk trying to bed the likely sober samurai.))  ((Totally kidding ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _"She doesn't even mind how bad I am at this."_ are among Ulysesn's thoughts.
> Ulysesn turns slightly pink and starts to loosen up. He lets Makenna take the lead completely, not resisting and letting her guide him in the dance.


"Just a moment I'll get us both drinks."
Ulyesesn breaks away to grab two drinks then comes back and gives one to Makkena
"I'm no expert on Alcohol so I don't know what this is exactly, bottoms up."
Ulysesn drinks a glass of the mystery alcohol then sets it back down
Fort save: 1d20+9: 11 [1d20=2] 
"*Hic* Whoops, how is it?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2014)

*Tassara*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Drell nods. "Were I you, I would likely think the same. Still, the source of Ricket's power is...certainly intriguing. I'll keep an eye on his use of power in the future. Perhaps if I obtain enough examples, I can determine what exactly he targets."

He sighs. "Now, if there's nothing else you wish to speak to me about, I suppose we should be getting back to the party. I hate to deny the children the chance to assault you with a million tiny hands. Come along, Primus." If Tassara doesn't say anything else, he'll walk off towards the party, but keep his distance from the festivities.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Just a moment I'll get us both drinks."
> Ulyesesn breaks away to grab two drinks then comes back and gives one to Makkena
> "I'm no expert on Alcohol so I don't know what this is exactly, bottoms up."
> Ulysesn drinks a glass of the mystery alcohol then sets it back down
> ...


((Going with the theme it would probably be Sake or maybe Plum wine ))

Makenna drinks her glass wrinkling her nose at it, "awfully sweet."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 7, 2014)

Hayao mostly kept off to the side by himself, chatting up some villagers here and there, and not partaking in any food for now. He was content to simply be a wallflower at parties. And that's when he's pounced by Yuki.

"No, I don't really know how to dance," he says quietly to the monk, taking her hand and standing with her to help her not look like a silly drunk. "Follow my lead, I guess? Come on." He holds her close at first and then takes off to the sound of the music, spinning the monk along with his movements and such as he drew the duo towards the middle of the clearing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Going with the theme it would probably be Sake or maybe Plum wine ))
> 
> Makenna drinks her glass wrinkling her nose at it, "awfully sweet."


"Hmm, I could get used to that actually, but for you I'll see if they have something harder."
Ulysesn looks around for the village elder.
Perception: 1d20+17: 34 [1d20=17]
Tracking(if needed): 1d20+16: 34 [1d20=18]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm, I could get used to that actually, but for you I'll see if they have something harder."
> Ulysesn looks around for the village elder.
> Perception: 1d20+17: 34 [1d20=17]
> Tracking(if needed): 1d20+16: 34 [1d20=18]



((If you're just looking for drink there's probably a brandy or something with the other drinks.  If you're specifically looking for the Elder he's around dancing or something somewhere.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((If you're just looking for drink there's probably a brandy or something with the other drinks.  If you're specifically looking for the Elder he's around dancing or something somewhere.))


Ulysesn grabs a bottle of brandy and goes back to Makenna
"I recognize this one, Brandy right?"
Ulysesn takes a swig then gives the bottle to Makenna
Fort save: 1d20+9: 19 [1d20=10] (decent, tell me if I fail any.)
Ulysesn starts giggling a bit.
"What else should we try?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn grabs a bottle of brandy and goes back to Makenna
> "I recognize this one, Brandy right?"
> Ulysesn takes a swig then gives the bottle to Makenna
> Fort save: 1d20+9: 19 [1d20=10] (decent, tell me if I fail any.)
> ...


((It increases by 2 per drink, so 12 for the second, 14 for the 3rd, etc))

Makenna sips the brandy appreciatively, "different, but good."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 7, 2014)

"Do you not have any hint on where your mother could be?  Did your sire never tell you?"  Looking toward Duncan she shrugs.  "Well, to be honest it isn't like most creatures have both parents..."  Fiddling with the hem of her skirt again she decides to add to that statement.  "But, if you would like I would be willing to help you search for her."

Turning her gaze toward the dancers, Kaylee couldn't help but laugh at the antics of her companions.  "Come on!  That looks fun!"  The druid grabs Duncan's hand pulls to where the others are dancing.

Dancing:
Roll(1d20)+8:
1,+8
Total:9     Kaylee doesn't mind making a fool of herself.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((It increases by 2 per drink, so 12 for the second, 14 for the 3rd, etc))
> 
> Makenna sips the brandy appreciatively, "different, but good."


"Wonder if they have any games they play for celebration."
Ulyesen looks around for any native games, you know stuff like pin the tail on the Duncan, darts or something.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 7, 2014)

Her face turns a gentle red as he pulls her out to dance, standing so close to him, she could swear she could hear his heartbeat over the music.  She keeps dancing with him, staying as close as she can while doing so.  She will be happy dancing as long as he wants to.

Dance!-(untrained, being led.)
Roll(1d20)+0:
16,+0
Total:16


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Wonder if they have any games they play for celebration."
> Ulyesen looks around for any native games, you know stuff like pin the tail on the Duncan, darts or something.



Ulysesn sees no such things.
"Say Makkena, You've seen all kind of games in that Tavern right? Want to go teach them a few?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 7, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Her face turns a gentle red as he pulls her out to dance, standing so close to him, she could swear she could hear his heartbeat over the music.  She keeps dancing with him, staying as close as she can while doing so.  She will be happy dancing as long as he wants to.
> 
> Dance!-(untrained, being led.)
> Roll(1d20)+0:
> ...



"You're doing well, Yuki." He watches her with a look of approval, but has to actually _smile_. He spins her about, twirls her out, and then pulls her back in quickly. "Are you nervous?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 8, 2014)

"Dance? Bloody hell girl, ye really don't need yer alcohol te have fun do ye? Hah, alright, I'll show ye the ways of the Tocs!"

Perform Dance
Roll(1d20)+1:
5,+1
Total:6

"See? Fuckin great dancer I am!" Duncan says 'getting down' in his own....special way. He either doesn't care how he looks or doesn't know just how bad it is.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2014)

Drell buries his face in his hands.

"What am I doing with my life?" He whispers to himself. "I hate these people. Ultimate Arcane power cannot come soon enough."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 8, 2014)

Being twirled around causes her to let off a giggle, "Well, maybe just a little..." she glances away, and back to him.  “What about you, how're you feeling?” she leans heavily into him, looking up at his eyes just slightly, through his spectacles.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2014)

Tassara will dance with the children making a circle. 

Dance (untrained) 1d20+8=19


----------



## Vergil (Apr 8, 2014)

Duncan looks at Drell and grins.

"Ack you'll never get anywhere unless ye loosen up. *Ye really should loosen up and come up and dance like an idiot with the rest of us"*

((Bolded has *Suggestion* spell behind it.))


----------



## Muk (Apr 8, 2014)

Sitting next to Drell Ricket overhears his complaint. "Well, what does ultimate arcane power mean to you? Summoning meteors to smite your enemies? Stop time at a whim to do what ever you want?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2014)

The party is suddenly interrupted by the sound of splintering wood.  Figures explode out of the Elder's house, literally smashing through the walls, flying into the air.

Three creatures land in the open area of the party scattering dancers and revilers away from them.

The first, and largest, stands at least 12 feet tall with a squat, pot-bellied body, massive arms, and thick, rounded legs. Its head resembles that of a trunkless and tuskless elephant. Four great backward curving horns sprout from its head behind its eyes. Its skin is slate gray with darker areas on its underbelly and back.

*Spoiler*: _DC 23 Knowledge Religion/Planes/Arcane_ 




Identifies as a Balban, a Brute Demon




The second being's body is obscured by darkness, but its glorious wings glow brilliantly around it, outlining the silhouette of a stern individual with shining yellow eyes.

*Spoiler*: _DC 23 Knowledge Religion/Planes/Arcane_ 




Identifies as a Balisse Angel




The last is a six-armed woman with three fanged faces on her head. She wears colorful robes, and her hands wield several exotic weapons.

*Spoiler*: _DC 24 K: Religion/Planes/Arcane_ 




Identifies as an Upasunda Asura.




All three look odd, at first it seems they're wearing odd patchwork bits of armor but after a moment's consideration it becomes apparent that the metal is actually crafted into them, in some cases entire limbs replaced with bronze or steel.  

All three have a look of madness in their eyes, you don't think they clearly are aware of what's going on.

The villagers, for their part, seem as surprised as anyone else.  A few panic but for the most part their training does them well.  A handful of them shout orders to the others, where to attack, move the kids, etc.

Some of the quicker-reacting draw their swords and, for lack of a better description, shift.  Their flesh ripples as white-fur emerges from it, their face warps growing into a fox-like maw, even their entire skeleton shifts to a subtly different, more animal stance.  They turn to face the intruders.

*Spoiler*: _DC 20 Knowledge: Arcane_ 




Identifies this as lycanthropy, were-foxes in this case.





Initiatives and actions please.  If you have questions/knowledge checks/etc go ahead and ask I'll answer what I can throughout the day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2014)

*Drell Will Save*
Roll(1d20)+7:
5,+7
Total:12 - Fail

Drell stands up, utterly convinced that he should be doing what Duncan says, and dances a bit.

Perform (Dance) (untrained)
Roll(1d20)+0:
14,+0
Total:14

He doesn't actually do half bad.

((Will post battle response next))


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2014)

> *Drell D'Harron*
> Male  Chaotic Neutral Elven Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 6, *Init* +9, *HP* 64/64, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 16, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 10, *Fort* +5, *Ref* +7, *Will* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* +4 (M) +10 (R)
> *Bombs* +11 (3d6+14)
> ...



*Knowledge: Arcana* - Resistances? Weaknesses?
Roll(1d20)+37:
13,+37
Total:50

"We're looking at a Balban Demon, a Balisse Angel, and an Upasanda Asura!" Drell relays to the others. He tosses an extract of *Enlarge Person* to *Ricket* and injects his *Cognatogen* (+4 INT, +2 Natural Armor, -2 STR)

"The Balban hits hard, but it's stupid!" He continues. "It can teleport, so watch out! The Balisse is probably geared more towards fighting evil - our purer of heart should take it on. The Upasunda's the most mobile. See if we can't pin it in, but it also teleports!"

*Initiative* 1d20+9 → [6,9] = (15)

*Round 1*
Drell *shifts* away from the fight and casts *Glitterdust* on the Balban Demon

*Round 2*
Drell targets the Upasunda Asura with Frost Bombs (fort save or staggered)
1d20+11 → [18,11] = (29)
3d6+16→ [5,1,5,16] = (27)

*Round 3*
1d20+11 → [4,11] = (15)
3d6+16→ [1,3,6,16] = (26)

*Round 4*
1d20+11 → [9,11] = (20)
3d6+16→ [6,3,5,16] = (30)

*Round 5*
1d20+11 → [14,11] = (25)
3d6+16→ [6,2,1,16] = (25)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> *Knowledge: Arcana* - Resistances? Weaknesses?
> Roll(1d20)+37:
> 13,+37
> Total:50


It's a safe bet that Drell knows all the information from the stats sheets for "typical" members of the species.  These have been unnaturally (if such a term applies) modified, it's not immediately clear what that means.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2014)

K. Religion 1d20+7=24

((Omg she got them all.   This is a benchmark for her))

Tassara immediately steps infront of the children. "Leave now!" 


"Balban, a Brute Demon; Balisse Angel, Upasunda Asura!" she shouts


"*The Balisse Angel... is supposed to be GOOD!* But there's something wrong with it! Upasunda Asura regenerate, you would have to get rid of her quickly! And-"

K. Arcana 1d20+3=13 (( nope)) 

"GASP!" Tassara is surprised for a second when all the other fighters change shape. "That's _*not *_a druid's shape change..."


Init 1d20+4=15


*[SIZE=+1]Sister Tassara of the Silver Mist[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Human Cleric/Druid, *Level* 6, *Init* +4, *HP* 139/139, *Speed* 20
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 27, *Fort* +10, *Ref* +2, *Will* +16, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*  Halberd * +8 (1d10+3+8, x3)
*  Dagger * +8 (1d4+1+8, 19-20)
*  Sling * +7 (1d4, x2)
*  Lamellar Horn*, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+5 Armor, +1 Shield, +8 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 10, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 32, Cha 26
*Condition* None
====Kathy - Black Jaguar====
HP54 / AC21
Init+8
F+6,R+9,W+4
Attack +8 Bite (weapon focus) [1d6+3]; 2 claws (1d4+3); Rake (1d4)
Evasion, Weapon Focus, Weapon Finesse, Improved initiative, Devotion


*Round 1* 
Align Weapon Good for *whoever else is going into melee*. 


*Round 2*
Blesses  all allies within a 50-ft. burst, centered on her. 


*Round 3~5* 
Channels Energy as needed. She will move to help the wounded out of danger. 

Heals
3d10 → [7,8,5] = (20)
3d10 → [6,2,4] = (12)
3d10 → [3,2,7] = (12)

Tassara keeps Kathy close defending her.  She will bite to protect Tassara. 

1d20+8;1d6+3 → [17,8] = (25)
1d20+8;1d6+3 → [5,3] = (8)

1d20+8;1d6+3 → [12,8] = (20)
1d20+8;1d6+3 → [6,3] = (9)

1d20+8;1d6+3 → [3,8] = (11)
1d20+8;1d6+3 → [6,3] = (9)

1d20+8;1d6+3 → [16,8] = (24)
1d20+8;1d6+3 → [1,3] = (4)

1d20+8;1d6+3 → [15,8] = (23)
1d20+8;1d6+3 → [4,3] = (7)

(( Jesus Christ, that cat can bite ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 8, 2014)

Yuki slides her hand in the back of Hayao's collar, hooking it around to his shoulder, nuzzling the elf's neck.  She would have tried to go somewhere more private had the creatures not shown up.  She hears the noises, and she looks in the direction they are in, she softly sighs, "I'm not just imagining this am I?” she takes her arm back, stepping away from him. 

 “So there are three weird demon things, and a lot of the people here are fox lycanthropes?” she sighs, with a bit of a growl mixed in, “Awesome.” she rubs her forehead, settling down into a strange, drunken variation to her battle stance.

Knowledge-Arcane on the villagers.
Roll(1d20)+5:
15,+5
Total:20

Initiative-
Roll(1d20)+4:
12,+4
Total:16

Round 1- 
She'll close the distance of Balban with a charge, then make a flailing strike attack directly afterward.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+8:
19,+8
Total:27

Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d8)+7:
5,+7
Total:12

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14

Roll(1d8)+7:
6,+7
Total:13

Roll(1d8)+7:
2,+7
Total:9




The rest of the attacks are based on flailing strike as well.
Round 2-


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+8:
2,+8
Total:10


Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d8)+7:
5,+7
Total:12

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14




Round 3-

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+8:
20,+8
Total:28

((Confirm?
Roll(1d20)+8:
20,+8
Total:28  OMFG HOW IN THE--))

Roll(1d4)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d8)+7:
6,+7
Total:13

Roll(1d8)+7:
8,+7
Total:15

Roll(1d8)+7:
3,+7
Total:10




Round 4

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+8:
2,+8
Total:10

Roll(1d4)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d8)+7:
8,+7
Total:15



Round 5-

*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(1d20)+8:
9,+8
Total:17

Roll(1d4)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d8)+7:
1,+7
Total:8


----------



## Kuno (Apr 8, 2014)

"Great!  Really?  Does nobody listen?"  Kaylee rolls her eyes and prepares to help out.

*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 68 ????
Armor Class: 13 (deflection bonus +13)

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted: 10

Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +10

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
11,+4
Total:15

Round 1:  Kaylee will cast Bull's Strength on Yuki.  Giving her a +4 to strength.

Round 2:  Using her Life Wrought ability she will cast Murderous Command on the Balisse Angel telling her to go after the Upasunda Asura.

Round 3:  Still using her Life Wrought ability she will cast flaming sphere and go after the Upasunda Asura.  (Don't know the bonus that will be used.)

Flaming Sphere:

Rounds 3-5:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+5:
16,+5
Total:21

Roll(1d20)+5:
7,+5
Total:12

Roll(1d20)+5:
14,+5
Total:19

Damage Rounds 3-5:
Roll(3d6)+0:
5,5,4,+0
Total:14

Roll(3d6)+0:
5,6,3,+0
Total:14

Roll(3d6)+0:
5,1,6,+0
Total:12


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> *Knowledge: Arcana* - Resistances? Weaknesses?
> Roll(1d20)+37:
> 13,+37
> Total:50
> ...





> ULYSESN
> HP: 99/99
> Initiative: +11 [Dex] +2 [only Favored Terrain]
> Fort: +9 = +5[Class] +4[Con]
> ...



Ulysesn draws his crossbow
"Makenna don't worry about the villagers they are still good, just worry about those things and stay close to me."
Ulysesn follows Drell's lead focusing all of his full attacks on the Balban Demon.
Cluttered shots is in effect.
AoO +29 to hit 1d8+8 dmg. 
11 attacks of Opportunity per round only on the weird 3 threats in response to movement within a 40' range ( + 10 to AC if they stop)
+2 to hit and + 2 to dmg to all attacks to evil outsiders.



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Round 1* Full attacks on Balban demon + 2 to hit and dmg
Take -2 to hit and dmg off if not evil outsider on dmg and hit
attacks
1d20+26
18+26 = 44

1d20+26
12+26 = 38

1d20+22
18+22 = 40

Dmg

1d8+16
7+16 = 23

1d8+16
1+16 = 17

1d8+16
2+16 = 18

*Round 2*
attacks
1d20+26
13+26 = 39

1d20+26
18+26 = 44

1d20+22
4+22 = 26

DMG
1d8+16
5+16 = 21

1d8+16
4+16 = 20

1d8+16
4+16 = 20

*Round 3*
1d20+26
13+26 = 39

1d20+26
14+26 = 40

1d20+22
1+22 = 23

DMG

1d8+16
8+16 = 24

1d8+16
6+16 = 22

1d8+16
6+16 = 22

*Round 4*
Attack
1d20+26
11+26 = 37

1d20+26
19+26 = 45

1d20+22
8+22 = 30

DMG
1d8+16
7+16 = 23

1d8+16
1+16 = 17

1d8+16
1+16 = 17
*round 5*

1d20+26
17+26 = 43

1d20+26
11+26 = 37

1d20+22
2+22 = 24

DMG

1d8+16
1+16 = 17

1d8+16
7+16 = 23

1d8+16
5+16 = 21


----------



## Vergil (Apr 8, 2014)

Having listened to Drell and Tassy's info, he decides on a course of action.


> HP: 116/116
> PP: 28/31
> Init: +12[Dex]
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



*Init*:
Roll(1d20)+12:
19,+12
Total:31

*Stealth:*
Roll(1d20)+23:
14,+23
Total:37

*R1:*
He will test to see if *Suggestion *works on the Brute. "Fight the Belise Angel"

*R2:* If that works he will turn his attention to Asura, either way he will use *Prevenom Weapon*, (AUG 6 additional PP to make it last 3 rounds) (PP=22/31)

*R3-5*
Roll(1d20)+17:
8,+17
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+17:
1,+17
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+17:
18,+17
Total:35

Conf: 
Roll(1d20)+17:
2,+17
Total:19

*DMG:* 
Roll(1d6)+23:
2,+23
Total:25

Roll(1d6)+23:
3,+23
Total:26

Roll(1d6)+23:
4,+23
Total:27 (x2=54)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 8, 2014)

Hayao blinks once as Yuki's inhibitions, or what normally passed for such start to evaporate, and he seems about ready to respond one way or another when...madness. It always _was _ during the night time that he'd fought best.

He silently locks eyes with the Asura as Drell identifies them, hand hovering over his katana. His intent is obvious as he surges forward to meet the demon. It's a *Challenge* as he enters the *Crane Wing* stance. "Show me your stance, demon," he spoke quietly in Infernal, the edge of his katana beginning to gleam with a subtle mystical aura and hoarfrost. 

(-2 on my AC from attacks by any other targets, Asura must make Concentration check at DC 12 to cast spell like abilities or spells while engaged with Hayao)



> *Hayao Blizzard-born*
> 
> HP:80/80
> Initiative: +18 [Dex] +2 [Race] +6Int
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 






Round 1

Hayao moves towards the Asura, and uses *Wave Strike* with* Elemental Fist*, 



If feint is successful, +1 dodge bonus AC against the Asura for a turn

 Total: 23

Round 2 to 5 

Full Attack 






Reminder because you said I'd have to remind you when it came up: 

*Pox on the Blight* (Su)
A 4th level tajiya can infuse her attacks with mystical energy allowing them to more effectively fight their dedicated foes. When challenging an aberration, outsider or undead, the attacks of the tajiya ignore an amount of DR equal to 1/2 the tajiya' class level. Furthermore, if the creature has the regeneration ability, a successful strike by the tajiya suppresses this ability for one round.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> *Pox on the Blight* (Su)
> A 4th level tajiya can infuse her attacks with mystical energy allowing them to more effectively fight their dedicated foes. When challenging an aberration, outsider or undead, the attacks of the tajiya ignore an amount of DR equal to 1/2 the tajiya' class level. Furthermore, if the creature has the regeneration ability, a successful strike by the tajiya suppresses this ability for one round.


For reference this is exactly what I want people to do.  There's no way I'll be able to keep up with all the abilities you guys pick up as you get higher levels so if something likely applies the more you let me know the more likely it is I won't forget about it.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 8, 2014)

Initiative+10
14+10=24

Troyce first tries to figure out which creature is named what, since Drell's advice is effectively useless otherwise.

Knowledge (Religion) 
1d20+11
1+11=12

...Armed with effectively useless advice, he decides to just try and sneak up on the things as best as he can and whip them from a safe distance in the shadows.

Stealth
1d20+22(also the cloak bonus maybe)
19+22=41


*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack rolls
1d20+17
8+17=25
16+17=33
5+17=22
12+17=29
10+17=27

Damage rolls
1d3+12 (+3d6 if sneak attack)
1+12=13 (+2,3,4=22)
2+12=14 (+1,6,4=25)
1+12=13 (+6,1,4=24)
2+12=14 (+2,5,1=22)
1+12=13 (+6,1,3=23)


----------



## Muk (Apr 9, 2014)

Init:
1d20+1
18+1 = 19


"I'll manacle the angel!" Ricket tells the group and anyone who listens.

Round 1:
Haste and drink enlarge potion

Round 2: grapple angel

CMB
1d20+19
12+19 = 31

Round 3: pin angel

CMB
1d20+19
15+19 = 34

Round 4: manacles angel

CMB
1d20+19
17+19 = 36

Round 5: smack the angel if he doesn't comply
ATK:
1d20+18
19+18 = 37

DMG:
2d6+12
5,5+12 = 22


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 9, 2014)

*Round 1:* 

Hayao charges at the six-armed devil drawing his sword as as he runs, the blade cuts deeply and to the creatures surprise does not start healing automatically.  It howls unintelligibly in rage.

Duncan tries his suggestion on the brute demon however there's no response, whether due to strength of will or madness there's no telling.  Makenna darts at it a step later, drawing a trickle of blood from the creature with her short sword.  Ulysesn fires a cluster of arrows into the huge creature burying the bolts deep into the large monstrosity's hide.

Troyce sneaks up to flank the multi-armed creature, his metal whip drawing a surprisingly deep cut in the hide while Ricket casts his spell and drinks his potion.

The angel attacks a random nearby person, his flaming mace seriously injuring the fox-man as he moves to engage.  Surprisingly the injuries start to heal all on their own.

Yuki charges the brute demon striking with flailing attacks.  Seeing the limited impact Tassara and Kaylee enchant the monk, blessing her with increased strength and holy strikes.

The cleric who's name I totally haven't forgotten blesses the allies on the battleground.  Drell shifts to a better vantage point and glitterdusts the multiarmed warrior blinding the Upasunda (I shifted your target since the Balban is seriously injured).

In a blind fit of rage the creature strikes at Hayao however he easily dodges most of the attacks (*-9hp*, the blindness saved you a ton here).  The Elder (who isn't a fox) approaches the Upasunda from behind striking a flurry of strong blows at the creature.

The brute demon strikes out at one of the fox-men attacking.  His claws draw deep wounds but again the man seems more focused on attacks than caring about his wounds.

The katana wielding fox-men swarm the otherworldly creatures striking with a style of brutal offense almost disregarding personal defense.

*Round 2*:

Hayao picks two careful hits against the asura, the wounds are slight but his skill is still able to neutralize the dangerous regeneration.  Duncan envenoms his weapon carefully making ready to engage.

Makenna picks two more slight wounds on the Balban and the large creature finally succumbs to its injuries (yeah, it was that close to dead in round 1).

Troyce flicks his whip striking at blind warrior-devil again the metal whip cuts another deep cut in the increasingly feeble creature as Ulysesn puts a cluster of bolts into its head, dropping it dead to the ground.

Ricket moves forward to grapple the angel.  He grabs the creature and it strikes at him with its mace, the burning weapon leaves serious injuries despite the awkward grapple (*-23*).  The people swarming around the angel take no missed chance stabbing at it with their blades until it lies still.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 9, 2014)

Ulysesn lowers his crossbow and looks around (without moving) particularly at those injured
"Everyone okay? Have to say Demons are much easier than I remember them being."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2014)

"I'm more interested in what they were doing here," Drell says, crossing his arms and returning to the center of the action. "You have an interesting way of celebrating matrimony here, Elder."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 9, 2014)

The elder gives Drell an annoyed look as most of the town goes about taking inventory and making sure everything's okay.

"That was not part of the evening's entertainment."  His voice is flat apparently taking measure of the party as well.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 9, 2014)

Hayao frowns at the wound he'd incurred, and sheaths his blade after flicking off any of the gore, if any. He then runs a hand through his hair, closing his eyes with a quiet sigh.

"No one who just fought was expecting it, I would gauge from the reactions. Whatever just happened was an...oversight. An accident, I feel."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2014)

Drell rolls his eyes. "I was not actually suggesting that the things were intentionally summoned. I am simply wondering what kind of magic you're messing with that accidentally summons demons and crazed angels. I am simply wondering what a tribe of were-foxes is doing so isolated from the rest of the world, dabbling in such dangerous magic."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 9, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The elder gives Drell an annoyed look as most of the town goes about taking inventory and making sure everything's okay.
> 
> "That was not part of the evening's entertainment."  His voice is flat apparently taking measure of the party as well.



Ulysesn puts his weapon away.
"Well it was entertaining anyway."
Ulysesn then looks at the demons.
"Could probably make good weapons out of them if you bothered. Though I have to wonder why an angel is here."

Then looks back at the elder
"So you are werefolk? Well I guess that is why everyone felt at unease. Doesn't bother me though, we could get back to the evening's entertainment once everyone's wounds are tended to and those things are cleaned up."



Nicodemus said:


> Drell rolls his eyes. "I was not actually suggesting that the things were intentionally summoned. I am simply wondering what kind of magic you're messing with that accidentally summons demons and crazed angels. I am simply wondering what a tribe of were-foxes is doing so isolated from the rest of the world, dabbling in such dangerous magic."



Ulysesn sighs
"But I figure everyone has other plans now."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 9, 2014)

"I've just given up tryin te figure out what's goin on anymore. Whatever happened to fightin bandits and orcs. 

Still that battle lasted like...what? Under a minute?" Duncan says, "I didn't do much, but holy hell there was barely enough time te do anythin."

"Makenna, since when did ye become such an ass kicker? Ye were waitin tables not too long ago. Fuckin nice job!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 9, 2014)

The elder frowns obviously giving consideration to what he wants to say, the others defer to him.  After a minute he speaks, "clearly this was not an accident.  Nor was it the doing of anyone in the village.  This was the work of my brother."  The statement has the simple sound of truth to it.

"Many years ago before the village was founded there was a division within our clan.  Sparing you politics of ages ago it ended with him summoning a some sort of creature from the beyond.  We managed to fight it off however our clan was shattered, most of us crippled.  We heard of an option that might save us," he pauses to glance at Kaylee curiously before continuing.

"I traveled with a handful of the others, those of us in the best shape, and found a creature nearby.  Some sort of primal fox spirit.  We fought, a couple of us survived and were changed.  But our wounds healed.  We brought this," he pauses again, obviously struggling with terms, "condition back to the others.  The clan was saved.  But also forever changed."

"We fought with my brother and forced him into another place, I know not how to describe it.  We were able to seal him away, though he pushes at the seal with his creations.  It has been years since he managed an attack, to be honest I hoped he was dead.  Clearly not."

One of the villagers approaches interrupting the Elder, he's wounded though you don't remember him in the fight, "elder!  There was a fourth, in the shadows.  It took Rin back, I couldn't stop it."

The elder turns wordlessly and runs into his home while the others look about in shock.

((And thus ends the Exposition for the moment  ))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 9, 2014)

Hayao watches the Elder as he explains, and his eyes instinctively are drawn to the messenger. He narrows his gaze, turning to the leader of the Clan and follows after with swift steps to see what was going on in there...


----------



## Vergil (Apr 9, 2014)

Duncan sighs and looks around for any alcohol lying around. Then he'll search the area for loot.

Perception:

Roll(1d20)+9:
6,+9
Total:15


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 10, 2014)

Yuki wipes any blood off her face and clothes, looking around at the fox creatures.  She tilts her head, her eyes glancing over one of them.  She tugs on their ear, completely ignoring what the elder and messenger said, "That's so cool.  Can you change me into one of you guys?" she grins, pulling at tufts of fur.  "Please?  That would be awesome." her adrenaline slowing down slightly as she pats them on the head.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 10, 2014)

"Hah! Then we might _actually_ have te get a leash fer ye."

"Uhhh....no offense or anythin'" Duncan says looking up from his searching around


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 10, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Makenna, since when did ye become such an ass kicker? Ye were waitin tables not too long ago. Fuckin nice job!"



Ulysesn chuckles.
"You have no idea."


EvilMoogle said:


> The elder turns wordlessly and runs into his home while the others look about in shock.
> 
> ((And thus ends the Exposition for the moment  ))



"Looks like they need our help. I'm betting on a clear trap here. But he clearly didn't factor us in at all. So are we going to help him?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 10, 2014)

She sticks her tongue out at Duncan, "You wouldn't even be allowed near it." she snorts, continuing the patting of the were-fox's head.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 10, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn chuckles.
> "You have no idea."



"Don't think you do either mate." Duncan grins and points at his chin.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 10, 2014)

"We are so not done with this conversation!"  Kaylee yells after the elder.  Not only had he not told the truth of the situation but he put the lives of her companions at risk.  With a sharp whistle, Kaylee calls Brox to her.  "Talon stay here and keep an eye on people but don't get to close."  Then with a glare she will take off after the elder.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
7,+19
Total:26


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 10, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Don't think you do either mate." Duncan grins and points at his chin.


Ulysesn raises his eyebrow
"Funny, I don't recall anyone else being around for that? None the less, I'd think she'd do the same to you."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2014)

Drell follows Hayao and Kaylee, glowering silently.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 10, 2014)

Ulysesn goes over to the demon and angel corpses and loots them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan sighs and looks around for any alcohol lying around. Then he'll search the area for loot.
> 
> Perception:
> 
> ...


The alcohol from the party's still out, the damage to the area was minimal (given the battle lasted like 12 seconds  ).

The only loot is the weapons the creatures were carrying:
The angel had a flaming heavy mace (+1 flaming heavy mace).  The Upasunda had a masterwork longsword, spear, and kukri (though how the description comes up with "exotic" for a longsword and spear I'll never know).

It might be possible, at least theoretically, to salvage the metal components into a useful form but it would take time to dissect them.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki wipes any blood off her face and  clothes, looking around at the fox creatures.  She tilts her head, her  eyes glancing over one of them.  She tugs on their ear, completely  ignoring what the elder and messenger said, "That's so cool.  Can you  change me into one of you guys?" she grins, pulling at tufts of fur.   "Please?  That would be awesome." her adrenaline slowing down slightly  as she pats them on the head.


The werefox shifts into the form of a young woman about Yuki's age.  She's blushing beet red and puts a hand to her mouth, "I didn't, I mean I couldn't, I mean, I'm too young to partner with someone.  And a woman, I'm not even interested, not that there's anything wrong with you!"  She's clearly flustered at the suggestion.
((Incoming derail in 5... 4... 3....))



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao watches the Elder as he explains, and his eyes instinctively are drawn to the messenger. He narrows his gaze, turning to the leader of the Clan and follows after with swift steps to see what was going on in there...


The elder exits the house apparently rushing even as Hayao tries to follow.  He's carrying a highly decorative sword, Hayao would probably recognize as a family's heirloom.

He tosses it roughly to one of the men while speaking quickly, "Katsu, I am going after Rin.  I name you as my successor in leading the clan.  Take care of things and do honor to our family."  He picks up one of the wooden training swords and after testing its weight gives Hayao a curious look.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 10, 2014)

Duncan keeps note of where the alcohol is and leaves the loot for the others instead Duncan looks up at Kaylee walking to the Elder's house.

"Last time she went off on her own, she followed a cat and next thing I know there's a group coming back wit giant spider pods and a butt load of injuries....."

Duncan gets up and follows Kaylee into the house.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 10, 2014)

Hayao stops and locks eyes with the other man, and recounts the strength he'd been able to gauge of the Elder. He frowns. "If what you've said is true, do you really think what you're doing is such a good idea? His array of demon..._creations _are probably similar in strength to your entire village, if I had to guess. Do you truly think going after him with a bokken will prove successful?"

He folds his arms before him, shaking his head. "You'll die. You're similar enough in strength to me, and I know I would die doing what you're about to attempt. Reconsider this."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 10, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The only loot is the weapons the creatures were carrying:
> The angel had a flaming heavy mace (+1 flaming heavy mace).  The Upasunda had a masterwork longsword, spear, and kukri (though how the description comes up with "exotic" for a longsword and spear I'll never know).


Ulysesn picks up the items then gives them to Ricket to hold, except for the kukri.
He hands that to Makenna.
"If you don't mind Ricket. Makenna I believe this is more suited to you, now lets see how we can help."
Ulysesn follows after Hayao and waits.
He thinks about something while waiting then turns to Makenna.
"Actually I should probably take that back, it was wielded by a devil after all, could be cursed. I was making sure that is wasn't with that shortsword I gave you as well."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 10, 2014)

"We got yer back old man. Killin yer brother though....don't envy ye. Any heads up so we know what type of enemy we'll be facin? And don't try and talk us out of it either."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 10, 2014)

Yuki looks at the young woman, listening to what she had to say, and lets off a laugh with a confused look, "I don't even know what you're even talking about.  I don't how you guys turn others into them.  It just looked cool, and I thought it could be really useful." she keeps her stupid grin, Aries comes running over, tilting his head.  The monk blushes, thinking about Hayao, “Sorry for making you so embarrassed.  I do that to people some times.  But that's a really cool thing that you can do.  Keep up the good work.” she gives a thumbs up.  She looks at the group getting ready to head off.  Looking at her hand, she walks over, going to grab another drink before turning to the woman again.  She downs the drink, giving her toothy grin while shaking her head, she's obviously not letting this go.

“Lookie here, I think that you should be able to turn somebody, whether they're your partner or not.  I mean, it's not like it's given to them in some strange form, right?  It's just a bite I think.” she pokes the woman's chest looking at the ground, then back, “I know lots about...l-lycanthropy.  It's the same thing, just with foxes instead of...wolves.” she had to pause, even in her inebriated state.  “But I don't know how it could work any other way.  Explain it to me if it's more than biting someone and then woo, they're foxy people.” she gives a confused grin, waving her arms with the last portion of the statement.  “Or don't you trust someone like me, who just runs in and punches things without a care in the world?  But I did just help save the village.”

Fort-
Roll(1d20)+11:
1,+11
Total:12

Diplomacy-
Roll(1d20)+7:
17,+7
Total:24

Accidental Intimidate attempt-
Roll(1d20)+6:
9,+6
Total:15


----------



## Muk (Apr 10, 2014)

Ricket puts the newly found gear in his newly purchased chart. "More demons to kill. Great more justice to be delivered!" Ricket goes into justice mode.


----------



## kluang (Apr 10, 2014)

"Does justice means kill everything that is different from you?"


----------



## Muk (Apr 10, 2014)

"Or doesn't it?" Ricket replies with a question of his own.


----------



## kluang (Apr 10, 2014)

"I don't know.  I always imagine that you are the kind of paladin that will not save a baby goblin just because of its species. "


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao stops and locks eyes with the other man, and recounts the strength he'd been able to gauge of the Elder. He frowns. "If what you've said is true, do you really think what you're doing is such a good idea? His array of demon..._creations _are probably similar in strength to your entire village, if I had to guess. Do you truly think going after him with a bokken will prove successful?"
> 
> He folds his arms before him, shaking his head. "You'll die. You're similar enough in strength to me, and I know I would die doing what you're about to attempt. Reconsider this."


"The strength of a sword, young Hayao, is in its wielder not the blade."  The old man gives the slightest shrug, "as to the other I suspect you are right, I do not feel I will return from this journey.  But I cannot leave my granddaughter to this fate while I still breathe."



Vergil said:


> "We got yer back old man. Killin yer brother  though....don't envy ye. Any heads up so we know what type of enemy  we'll be facin? And don't try and talk us out of it either."


"In the past he has conjured creatures from beyond much like these" he gestures at the fallen outsiders.  "These seem different somehow, altered?  But otherwise I don't know.  Others have said they have faced living machinations, creatures of metal give life?  Such creatures have never escaped his domain before though."



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki looks at the young woman, listening  to what she had to say, and lets off a laugh with a confused look, "I  don't even know what you're even talking about.  I don't how you guys  turn others into them.  It just looked cool, and I thought it could be  really useful." she keeps her stupid grin, Aries comes running over,  tilting his head.  The monk blushes, thinking about Hayao, ?Sorry for  making you so embarrassed.  I do that to people some times.  But that's a  really cool thing that you can do.  Keep up the good work.? she gives a  thumbs up.  She looks at the group getting ready to head off.  Looking  at her hand, she walks over, going to grab another drink before turning  to the woman again.  She downs the drink, giving her toothy grin while  shaking her head, she's obviously not letting this go.
> 
> ?Lookie here, I think that you should be able to turn somebody, whether  they're your partner or not.  I mean, it's not like it's given to them  in some strange form, right?  It's just a bite I think.? she pokes the  woman's chest looking at the ground, then back, ?I know lots  about...l-lycanthropy.  It's the same thing, just with foxes instead  of...wolves.? she had to pause, even in her inebriated state.  ?But I  don't know how it could work any other way.  Explain it to me if it's  more than biting someone and then woo, they're foxy people.? she gives a  confused grin, waving her arms with the last portion of the statement.   ?Or don't you trust someone like me, who just runs in and punches  things without a care in the world?  But I did just help save the  village.?



The woman stammers again, "I well, that is."  

Another, a slightly older man, comes to her rescue.  "What you ask has been done from time to time when outsiders want to join our village.  It is usually reserved for husband and wife."

"You should know that outsiders have a harder time with the transformation than those of us born to it.  The elder says the spirit of the fox must be held in check by will, that it doesn't rest naturally in the body of one not born to it."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 10, 2014)

"A master with a rock will slay a novice with a throwing star, true. But you must equip yourself properly, and move with due support, when you face an enemy of similar strength."

He glances back at his companions affirmations to help, and then nods to the Elder. "We're resolved to assist you. Let us simply hope we do not have to fight a host of succubi. Then our fight is nearly already lost..."

Yea, he still hadn't let that one go, apparently.

"There may be words concerning your...lycanthropy, later. But for now, haste."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2014)

After quietly sobbing for the fallen angel, Tassara stands up and walks to Hayao and the Elder. 

"We will help you to stop him. We must save Rin and He must answer for this abomination against the forces of good" she says in a serious tone and full of resolve. It's been a while... but people can tell that she is angry.


----------



## Muk (Apr 10, 2014)

kluang said:


> "I don't know.  I always imagine that you are the kind of paladin that will not save a baby goblin just because of its species. "



"And I got the impression you don't know what you'd do if you see a baby goblin crying on the ground," Ricket returns.


----------



## kluang (Apr 10, 2014)

Muk said:


> "And I got the impression you don't know what you'd do if you see a baby goblin crying on the ground," Ricket returns.



"Well, I wont kill it or eat it. I probably sell it."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 10, 2014)

“I have lots of willpower when it's needed.” she crosses her arms looking at the man, “I was a Monk, and I went against my order.  THAT'S MY WILL!  I CAN DO THINGS THAT OTHERS CAN'T!”She raises one hand to the sky, then lowers it again, “I don't feel like I have enough strength to protect my friends, let alone my partner.” she turns her eyes towards the ground.  “He's always better at everything I try to do.  If something were to happen that he couldn't handle...I know I couldn't either, no matter what it is.   He's better at talking, and fighting.  All I can do is run around and jump.  I don't want to be known for running away.”  She shakes her head, looking them.

“Please let me.  I know I can handle whatever gets thrown at me.  I have the will to keep going, even with the odds against me.  I can handle the spirit of a fox.  There's no such thing as, 'give up.'”  she gives a hollow thunk to her chest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 10, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "A master with a rock will slay a novice with a throwing star, true. But you must equip yourself properly, and move with due support, when you face an enemy of similar strength."
> 
> He glances back at his companions affirmations to help, and then nods to the Elder. "We're resolved to assist you. Let us simply hope we do not have to fight a host of succubi. Then our fight is nearly already lost..."
> 
> ...


Ulysesn nods and checks his crossbow making sure it's fully loaded.(42)
"I couldn't turn down someone who is so kind as to help some strangers."
Ulysesn looks over at Makenna
"We're going to be fighting many demons like the ones before, do you want to come with us or stay here?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 10, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> ?I have lots of willpower when it's needed.? she crosses her arms looking at the man, ?I was a Monk, and I went against my order.  THAT'S MY WILL!  I CAN DO THINGS THAT OTHERS CAN'T!?She raises one hand to the sky, then lowers it again, ?I don't feel like I have enough strength to protect my friends, let alone my partner.? she turns her eyes towards the ground.  ?He's always better at everything I try to do.  If something were to happen that he couldn't handle...I know I couldn't either, no matter what it is.   He's better at talking, and fighting.  All I can do is run around and jump.  I don't want to be known for running away.?  She shakes her head, looking them.
> 
> ?Please let me.  I know I can handle whatever gets thrown at me.  I have the will to keep going, even with the odds against me.  I can handle the spirit of a fox.  There's no such thing as, 'give up.'?  she gives a hollow thunk to her chest.


The man hesitates and there are murmurs in the crowd clearly conflicted on her request. While they hesitate the woman steps forward,  "the world can be cold and hard, one should be able to fight for what they believe in. "  She leans forward to Yuki with only slight hesitation apparently intending to kiss her.

*Spoiler*: _If she accepts_ 



The woman kisses tenderly though with little passion, after a moment there's a slight pinch and Yuki can taste a trickle of blood from her lip.  There's little pain, the cut almost feels numb but otherwise she doesn't feel any different.   The woman blushes furiously and runs off.

The crowd for their part doesn't seem to approve but they keep silent save for murmurs.



((See now it's a party ))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn nods and checks his crossbow making sure it's fully loaded.(42)
> "I couldn't turn down someone who is so kind as to help some strangers."
> Ulysesn looks over at Makenna
> "We're going to be fighting many demons like the ones before, do you want to come with us or stay here?"


Makenna glances at the villagers,  some still transformed.  "I think I'll come, danger seems to find us anyway, at least we'd be together when it happens. "



Hidden Nin said:


> "A master with a rock will slay a novice with a throwing star, true. But you must equip yourself properly, and move with due support, when you face an enemy of similar strength."
> 
> He glances back at his companions affirmations to help, and then nods to the Elder. "We're resolved to assist you. Let us simply hope we do not have to fight a host of succubi. Then our fight is nearly already lost..."
> 
> ...



The Elder frowns slightly,  "watch and learn then Hayao Blizzardborn, perhaps I will teach one more lesson before I leave this world."

"You are welcome to come if you will, but do not underestimate the danger."  One of the villagers jumps up but he waves him away, "not you Shinto I will not allow this to weaken the village."

The elder turns and leads the party into his home, through the secret chamber, and walks out onto the great seal.  " If you are coming join me, but know that less than a quarter of those that last made this journey returned. "


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2014)

(( Is Yuki's action visible to the rest of the party, am I little confused on that. ))

Tassara does not stops Yuki but comments to her... "I do hope Hayao understands this decision. You might  change your life forever if you accept. If you are planning to stay with him, until the end, this is something he might have a concern with. He might not want that life changing act for you... I personally wouldn't."  


She will then move with the other into the house.  Tassara shoots a glance at Kaylee. "If we are going ahead together, you must stay on guard at all times. I will tell Kathy to protect you" Tassara orders the big cat to stick to Kaylee as defense. "Do we expect danger as soon as we cross?" she asks the Elder.

Tassara will offer bless to the party.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 10, 2014)

soulnova said:


> (( Is Yuki's action visible to the rest of the party, am I little confused on that. ))
> 
> Tassara does not stops Yuki but comments to her... "I do hope Hayao understands this decision. You might  change your life forever if you accept. If you are planning to stay with him, until the end, this is something he might have a concern with. He might not want that life changing act for you... I personally wouldn't."
> 
> ...



((Should be visible yes))

The elder frowns, "the last group faced no immediate fight.  I cannot say for sure this will be the case this time."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2014)

"I understand" she nods and looks back at the rest "Are you ready?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 10, 2014)

She looks at Tassara, "Well, I guess it's time to test it and us." she has a strange look of determination in her eyes as she says it.  She accepts the motion of the woman.

Yuki gives a smirk, licking the blood off her lip, "Thanks." she states as the woman runs away.  She turns to where everyone else went, “Now.  To follow the rest.” she looks around at the crowd, giving a clumsy bow, “I will remember the kindness of you all for everything, thank you.” she kneels down at Aries, “You be a good boy and stay here.  We'll be back, and I know they'll take good care of you while I'm gone.” she stands quickly, making herself dizzy.  The fox companion lets off a grunting noise and sits down.  After the world stops spinning, she goes to where the others are.

((Not like it wasn't a party with demons being summoned. ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 10, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Makenna glances at the villagers,  some still transformed.  "I think I'll come, danger seems to find us anyway, at least we'd be together when it happens. "


"Heh, that's right, no regrets."
Ulysesn looks at the elder.
"I need more crossbow bolts, 42 of these might not be enough. Do you have any I can be given?"


Captain Obvious said:


> She looks at Tassara, "Well, I guess it's time to test it and us." she has a strange look of determination in her eyes as she says it.  She accepts the motion of the woman.
> 
> Yuki gives a smirk, licking the blood off her lip, "Thanks." she states as the woman runs away.  She turns to where everyone else went, ?Now.  To follow the rest.? she looks around at the crowd, giving a clumsy bow, ?I will remember the kindness of you all for everything, thank you.? she kneels down at Aries, ?You be a good boy and stay here.  We'll be back, and I know they'll take good care of you while I'm gone.? she stands quickly, making herself dizzy.  The fox companion lets off a grunting noise and sits down.  After the world stops spinning, she goes to where the others are.
> 
> ((Not like it wasn't a party with demons being summoned. ))


Ulysesn just shakes his head from side to side.
"Well, at least I'll have my own nickname in response to Pretty Boy now."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2014)

"Why am I not surprised," Drell mutters as he sees Yuki accept the Lycanthropy, shaking his head. "This should be...enlightening." 

He turns back to the Elder. "We should leave immediately then. Your brother will be expecting us, and I do not wish to give him time to bolster his defenses. What kind of magic does he employ? Is he a wizard? A sorcerer? A...divine mage?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 10, 2014)

Hayao has his attention squarely on the Elder as preparations are made, not seeming to notice Yuki's acceptance of the fox spirit over where the party had started. He rubs his chin in silence to consider the last lesson he might receive, but nods. "We're determined, just like your villagers. But there's a major difference between us and them."

Hayao looks about appreciatively at the imagery of the house, blinking as he realizes what had been hidden inside, but maintains his silent resolve as he waits for what came next. He steps onto the seal with the leader of the Tsukino Clan.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> He turns back to the Elder. "We should leave immediately then. Your brother will be expecting us, and I do not wish to give him time to bolster his defenses. What kind of magic does he employ? Is he a wizard? A sorcerer? A...divine mage?"



"He studied for his magic, that is about all I can say, the distinction between them means little to me."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2014)

The elder waits for everyone that is going to step onto the seal (which I'm going to assume is everyone because why not?  ) then taps a few specific symbols with his sword.  There's a strange sensation of movement while everyone is transported somewhere.

They find themselves in a small room lit by glowing green orbs built into the wall.  A similar seal plays across most of one wall, presumably this is the "exit" point.  There's only one exit, a long tunnel also lit by the eery green lights and after taking a moment to ensure there's no sign of an ambush the elder quickly starts walking down the tunnel.

The elder sets a brisk pace, barely allowing the slower members of the party to keep up.  After a few hundred feet the tunnel ends at a T-intersection.  A large "door" dominates the wall where they're at, formed into a yin-yang symbol.  To the right of the door is written "the perfection of form" in common.  To the left "the perfection of essence."

The elder frowns, "too late, it's already locked."  His voice is neutral though his demeanor displays his displeasure.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 10, 2014)

"Tell me of your brother," Hayao begins as they start towards the end of the corridor. "What kind of man was he, before he split himself from your Clan for...this." As they come to the two paths and the door, he narrows his eyes at either, then looks down either hall.

"Which did he value? Essence?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 10, 2014)

"For some reason I find myself attracted to the left. What about you guys?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Tell me of your brother," Hayao begins as they start towards the end of the corridor. "What kind of man was he, before he split himself from your Clan for...this." As they come to the two paths and the door, he narrows his eyes at either, then looks down either hall.
> 
> "Which did he value? Essence?"


"He was always very... driven.  Focused in whatever he did, it was admiral in a way."  He pauses shrugging slightly, "and very intelligent, all mages are I suppose."

"One would guess that magic comes from 'essence' but he was more open minded.  Perfection was the goal one cannot perfect the mind without perfecting the body as well.  He may not have dedicated himself to the sword but I don't doubt he would have been my equal or better if he had."  There's a hint of sadness in the Elder's words.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "For some reason I find myself attracted to the left. What about you guys?"



"Ultimately we must go both ways.  Those that survived the last visit here told some of what we will encounter here."  He taps the left side of the yin-yang symbol, "to the left are three chambers.  In each is a switch that will open access to the central chamber," he taps the colored circle in the door.  "Inside is some sort of magical device, that will open half of the door.  When they were here before they faced otherworldly summoned creatures in the rooms, I can only speculate that is what is there now."

He taps the right side of the symbol, "to the right is a gauntlet, three rooms each leading to the next before finally moving to the counterpart's central chamber.  They were filled with devices, traps, mechanical contraptions.  More subtle than the other way but no less deadly."

"We should hurry, Rin may not have much time.  You may go one way, I will face the other, we will meet back here and the door will lead the way to my brother's chambers."


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 10, 2014)

Troyce perks up from his apathetic silence. 

"...Traps, you say?"


----------



## kluang (Apr 10, 2014)

"I'll take left. " and he draws his blade.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 10, 2014)

Yuki nods, listening to the elder, standing there in silence, slowly leaning in a direction, straightening up, then leaning in the other direction.  Her eyes mildly unfocused, “I'll...follow you guys.” she lets off a random giggle, then looking away, waiting for a large portion of the group to go somewhere, or somebody to tell her where to go.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce perks up from his apathetic silence.
> 
> "...Traps, you say?"


"Devices, contraptions, things of metal.  An unusual hobby my brother picked up somewhere.  I know little of such things myself but apparently they were quite problematic."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2014)

"Troyce, that sounds like a job for you" Tassara nods to him. "Seems like the Elder will handle the other side then...but... are you sure about this? Don't you want someone with you?" she asks the elder.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 10, 2014)

“Traps...Monsters.  Either way we'll get messed up.  We've had a better record with the monsters.”she tilts her head, watching Zozaria leave.  She grabs a hold of the elven samurai's arm, pulling him with her, partially using him as balance as she walks towards the left.  If he doesn't move, she'll just drop him and move on her own.  “Hey Kid, we might be better off going here.  Least we won't have to disable any traps.” she glances back at Tassara.  Anyone could probably stop her at this point though, at the least to buy enough time for everyone to seriously decide.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 11, 2014)

"Well....traps aren't really for me, but I've got a few things that might help....plus some healing.  Drell seems te be able te know about everythin too, which could help a great deal. Monsters ye really just have te hit them till their dead." Duncan says scratching his head. 

"I reckon a group no larger than 4 for the traps, the rest fight the beasties?" Duncan suggests, but ultimately waits on Tassy or Hayao's judgement on it.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 11, 2014)

Hayao raises an eyebrow with regards to Yuki's antics, but remains silent, steadying her. "I will move to support you, then." he tells the Elder.

He scans the others, then settles his gaze on Troyce. "You understand traps best. Who do you feel would work best to help you? Or would you rather not have someone along. Ricket will not accompany you, at the very least."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 11, 2014)

“Pfftch...” she snorts, pulling her hood up over her head, and her mask over her shaken smirk.  She clears her throat, “I-I know how to deal with traps too.  I can go with him...” she puts an arm around Hayao's shoulders, leaning against him.  “Unless you think I should come to help you guys.”

“I don't even know if I can do either.” she mumbles, then lets off another amused snort.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 11, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> ?Pfftch...? she snorts, pulling her hood up over her head, and her mask over her shaken smirk.  She clears her throat, ?I-I know how to deal with traps too.  I can go with him...? she puts an arm around Hayao's shoulders, leaning against him.  ?Unless you think I should come to help you guys.?
> 
> ?I don't even know if I can do either.? she mumbles, then lets off another amused snort.



Ulysesn looks over to Drell, 
"Please tell me you have something to make Faux Monkey here sober."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 11, 2014)

"Oi oi!" she points at Ulysesn, "That's a good one Pretty Boy.  Be glad I'm not one.  Least I don't throw poop at you.  As funny as that would be.  Wait, wait, we should stop monkeying around.  They might go ape shit." she starts laughing hysterically.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 11, 2014)

Duncan walks over to Yuki. 

"Ye may be the key te this."

(?_?)
( ?_?)>⌐■-■
(⌐■_■)

"The Monk-key."

[YOUTUBE]6YMPAH67f4o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 11, 2014)

She gives Duncan a very serious look, "That was chimply amazing." she starts laughing so hard she's silent, patting her other hand gently on Hayao's chest as she laughs into his shoulder.


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2014)

"Traps eh? I'll go with Troyce. Four eyes are better than two," Ricket says.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 11, 2014)

"You have no affinity for traps. You've neither the sharpest eyes, nor the best reflexes, or any way of disabling them. If anything Ulysesn, Drell, and Kaylee should accompany Troyce. Ulysesn is running low on  bolts. If anything a Paladin is best suited to fighting monsters."

He holds Yuki, glancing over at Duncan with a questioning look, as if to affirm that this was normal for her puns. Then he looks to Ricket. "It just doesn't make sense to send you that way. You may 'lose your grip' on your hammer, again. Best to send the most alert, and the quickest."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 11, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "You have no affinity for traps. You've neither the sharpest eyes, nor the best reflexes, or any way of disabling them. If anything Ulysesn, Drell, and Kaylee should accompany Troyce. Ulysesn is running low on  bolts. If anything a Paladin is best suited to fighting monsters."
> 
> He holds Yuki, glancing over at Duncan with a questioning look, as if to affirm that this was normal for her puns. Then he looks to Ricket. "It just doesn't make sense to send you that way. You may 'lose your grip' on your hammer, again. Best to send the most alert, and the quickest."


"You'd be more suited with the group that fights... But the choice is yours Makenna. Hayao is right, I may have enough bolts to help you fight everything on the left, maybe. But after I'd be unable to help when it's needed most."
Ulysesn looks over Makenna while speaking then closes his eyes sighing a deep breath that has hints of wanting to stay together then gives a reply to Hayao

"If Yuki isn't* Drunk* she'll also be helpful with her agility and strength. More so than Ricket could ever be. However that lack of restraint she has is a problem. Talk to her a bit if she is able to be turned sober by Drell. I'd advise everyone to use any spells that enhance one's self before going in either Yin or Yang."


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2014)

"Not like you can stop me to go which ever way I chose boy," Ricket replies to Hayao. "Besides I've got a few spells that may come in handy."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 11, 2014)

Hayao cants his head, and a slight smile plays at his lips, or at least the beginnings of one; it fades just as quickly. "I'm many times your senior, Ricket. Please try and be reasonable instead of oppositional or confrontational, if just for this moment. Troyce doesn't trust you, if I had to gauge his opinion from how he responds to you. And if I were to be completely honest, I would say I do not trust you entirely either, moving with a smaller group. I can already imagine the 'accident' that will come about, and your explanation when you are the only one to return."


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2014)

"And yet it was my hammer that aided Troyce's little trap twice, if I recall. And you are a child aren't you Hayao. You pretend to be a senior counting human years, but you are but a lost child to your own race. So do not tell me where to go and what to do if you yourself are lost in your way," Ricket replies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 11, 2014)

Muk said:


> "And yet it was my hammer that aided Troyce's little trap twice, if I recall. .


Some chuckling is heard from Ulysesn from that remark specifically.
"I'm not going over into that trap ridden place with him if he thinks that sort of thing actually works. You're welcome to charge in first Ricket before any of us actually enter though. Give your method a try."


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2014)

"And we'd still be stuck at Troyce's dream if not for my hammer," Ricket replies to Ulysesn. "You don't like, you don't have to. You still need a hammer from time to time."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 11, 2014)

"No, we honestly _don't_. And if we can't trust you, then it's a simple matter to part ways."


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2014)

"No one's stopping you to head back the tunnel," Ricket points towards the runes. "Be my guest."


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 11, 2014)

"That's enough bickering for now, thank you", Troyce interjects

"Now, I agree with Hayao on what kinds of people should accompany me here, but if Captain Hammer thinks he's best suited for the path of subtlety, then there's nothing I can do to stop him. Ergo, I propose two comprimises:

A.) Ricket leaves his hammer with someone else; since he won't need it, it would be best to prevent another 'mistake'.

B.) He marches in alone and sees how many spikes can fit into his thick paladin skull, and some actually qualified people will do clean-up about five minutes later.

Of course, he could always just go on the side that was _meant _for him, but it's his choice."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2014)

"Maturity has more to do with what types of experiences you've had, and what you've learned from them, and less to do with how many birthdays you've celebrated.... And still..." she lets the comment linger for a second.

"Troyce, If you are ok with Ricket coming along, then I'm sure he can leave the hammer if that's what makes you feel safer. I'm sure we can come to a compromise... Ricket's strength should not be affected even without the hammer... although I would agree with Hayao you would be much more needed in a battle, Ricket. Do you still want to go with Troyce leaving the hammer behind, Ricket?"

Diplomacy 1d20+16=25

"I would go with you, but I have no reflexes to speak of... If something was to happen I would only be able to stand there and just soak the damage... I'll be needed in battle."

She turns to the Elder. "Do you actually have the skills to disable or evade the traps on the other side?"


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2014)

"Hey if he wants the hammer by all means he can have the hammer," Ricket hands Troyce his hammer. "Not like I'll be needing it to disabling if Troyce wants to swing it around."

He'll go and have a look at the trap path with dancing lights to see if he can't see what could come his way.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 11, 2014)

soulnova said:


> She turns to the Elder. "Do you actually have the skills to disable or evade the traps on the other side?"


"I have no particular skill with devices,  I imagine evading them might be no different than other weapons.  Simplier with no mind to guide them."


Muk said:


> "Hey if he wants the hammer by all means he can have the hammer," Ricket hands Troyce his hammer. "Not like I'll be needing it to disabling if Troyce wants to swing it around."
> 
> He'll go and have a look at the trap path with dancing lights to see if he can't see what could come his way.



The path to the right goes on for a short distance before ending with a door to the left.  The door does not respond to the light's approach (in case you were worried about that).


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2014)

"Oh yes, arguing," Drell says. "It's good to see that the group's back in top form."

He pulls an extract out of his bandolier and hands it to Yuki. "This is an extract of Polypurpose Panacra. Consuming it will delay your intoxication for an hour, but that's all I can do."

He then follows Troyce silently.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2014)

"Good luck" Tassara nods to them. 

"We shall go this way then. Let's make haste" Tassara motions the other to the path with the monsters.


----------



## kluang (Apr 11, 2014)

"Let's go." says Zozaria as he follows Tassara to the left.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 11, 2014)

Yuki stayed silent during the argument, watching everyone argue.  She nods at Drell, taking the extract, "You're awesome Drell." she lets off one more laugh before drinking the extract.  "Ew." she shakes her head, looking back and forth between the two tunnels.  "Alright, so where do you want me to go?" she immediately says something elven at Ricket's back after he headed through the tunnel, waving her arm in that direction.  If she goes that way, she'll never admit what she said.


*Spoiler*: _Elven threats_ 




“Remember what happened last time we didn't see eye-to-eye.  I won't go easy on you if it happens again.  You're a terrible paladin, and an even worse team member.”


----------



## Vergil (Apr 11, 2014)

"Eh, well whatever the case may be I'm goin wit Kaylee. Heh that rhymed..." Duncan says, "Honestly Ricket does have a point, but I really don't care enough. As long as Troyce goes wit the traps, whoever accompanies him is inconsequential. I'd only suggest someone who knows healing spells, just in case."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2014)

"While Kaylee and I can offer healing, is so just happens we tend to split and that complicates things a lot"  Tassara comments to Duncan. "We need wands of healing and perhaps a couple of healing belts when we have the chance"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 11, 2014)

"That would be a good idea Tassy."  Kaylee scowls at Ricket but for the moment keeps her mouth shut.  "Tassy why don't you and Yuki go with the other group and I will go with Troyce and them.  That way we have healers in both groups."


((Not to mention the highest perceptions are in each group.))


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2014)

"See dear Hayao, I am useful. I do so happen to posses a healing belt in my possession," Ricket points towards the healing belt he's wearing. "If you need even more healing, ask Tassara but emergency healing is within my power."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 11, 2014)

Rubbing her forehead Kaylee looks at the paladin.  "Please Ricket, could you go with the other group and allow Yuki to come with this one...Please?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 11, 2014)

Hayao nods to Ricket's comment absently, and stays silent. He is thinking, rubbing his chin for a moment, and perhaps ignoring the paladin for now. Then the elf continued towards the room with the monsters, and maybe his doom.

"You can give your healing belt to those over there if it truly suited you. If you were trying to be of assistance. Your strength would be more useful in combat. That's all I will say on the matter. Do as you wish."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 11, 2014)

Yuki passes a look, unsure of what to do.  She will sigh, rubbing her face and go in the direction Ricket doesn't.  If she goes left, she'll be fighting, if she goes right, she will be watching for and disabling traps.  Either way she is okay at what she does.  She feels confident in her abilities whichever way she gets sent to, as long as there's someone she trusts there.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2014)

Tassara seems uncomfortable letting Kaylee go with the trap team. "Just... stay in the back. Kathy wouldn't be of much help with traps... she would stay with me then"

"You have two great skills Ricket. One with battling and the other with talking. Your strength is better suited to the combat ahead... unless you are planning to talk to the traps on the other side"


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 11, 2014)

"Mister Elder sir, i'd like to apologize for bringing our pedantic conflicts into your affairs", Troyce grumbles. He seems to grow weary of holding the hammer himself.


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2014)

"Nope, going with the traps. I already am relinquishing my hammer for someone else to carry. Why should I give my belt as well? I prefer keeping it on person. And sure I bet I can talk a trap into not shooting all of us to death, you never know what you encounter," Ricket replies sarcastically.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 11, 2014)

Rubbing her lip gently, she thinks about going either way.  After Ricket comments, she nods towards Kaylee, “Right, I'll go with these guys.  You be careful, watch the ceiling, walls and floor.  Bear traps too, those hurt.” she pulls her mask up again, following the others to the left.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 11, 2014)

"Whatever..."  Kaylee shakes her head and will follow Troyce.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 11, 2014)

"Troyce you be careful okay, you need to give that cure to your mother."
Ulysesn walks to the left for battle next to Makenna.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2014)

Okay, so just so I've got things right:
Duncan, Troyce, Ricket, Kaylee, Drell: Team "Trap"
Elder, Makenna, Tassara, Hayao, Yuki, Zozaria, Ulysesn: Team "Fight"
((, both leaders and both NPCs going the same way ))


*Spoiler*: _Team Trap_ 




As mentioned the passage to the right travels for a while curving to the left before dead ending at a door.  The door is solidly built but otherwise is unremarkable.  It doesn't react in any way to your approach (because doors don't do that).





*Spoiler*: _Team Fight_ 




The passage to the left curves around to the right traveling for quite a while.  Spaced out are three doors on the right-hand side of the hall, each are about 100' from each other.

The doors are all fairly typical if heavy looking doorways none are marked in any way that would give indication as to what's behind them.




If you're going to correct anything now would be the time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 11, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Elder, Makenna, Tassara, Hayao, Zozaria, Ulysesn: Team "Fight"
> ((, both leaders and both NPCs going the same way ))
> 
> 
> ...


"Anyone have some dice or something to decide which is first, maybe a bottle?"


----------



## kluang (Apr 11, 2014)

"Nope. I'' take the mid then." Zozaria looks at the team.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 11, 2014)

Nearing the door Kaylee will inspect it.  She will look carefully at the edges, the handle, hinges, floor and ceiling around it looking for something odd or strange.  

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
15,+19
Total:34

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
20,+21
Total:41


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 11, 2014)

Yuki crosses her arms, standing at the front of the group, "I think we should take the right one first.  I got a good feeling." she nods, then walks over towards that door, standing halfway between the group and the door.  

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+15:
12,+15
Total:27


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 11, 2014)

kluang said:


> "Nope. I'' take the mid then." Zozaria looks at the team.


Ulysesn looks at the old man
"Well he says the center one first, wanna go for it?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Nearing the door Kaylee will inspect it.  She will look carefully at the edges, the handle, hinges, floor and ceiling around it looking for something odd or strange.



*Spoiler*: _Team Trap_ 




As best Kaylee can tell it looks like an ordinary door.  Not breathing or drooling or anything because doors do not do any of these things!






Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki crosses her arms, standing at the  front of the group, "I think we should take the right one first.  I got a  good feeling." she nods, then walks over towards that door, standing  halfway between the group and the door.



*Spoiler*: _Team Fight_ 




The door looks ordinary enough, it doesn't appear to be trapped to Yuki.  She hears the sound of something large moving about inside it.






Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at the old man
> "Well he says the center one first, wanna go for it?"



*Spoiler*: _Team Fight_ 



"One is as good as another."  The elder moves forward swiftly and pulls the door open with one hand, wooden sword at the ready.

Inside is a bare-chested angel, he has a chiseled, monk-like frame but wields a flaming great-sword.  There's a look of madness in his eyes, any semblance of what he once was seems to have fled.

He charges at the elder sidesteps into the room narrowly dodging the flaming greatsword.

Initiatives and actions please.


*Spoiler*: _Knowledge Planes or Religion 25_ 




Identifies this as a Movanic Deva Angel along with the standard angel traits (immune acid, cold, petrification, resist electricity, fire, and poison, resistant to evil creatures).

DC 30 reveals the full 'defense' block.

DC 35 the full abilities from the sheet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 11, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Fight_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> HP: 99/99
> Initiative: +11 [Dex] +2 [only Favored Terrain]
> Fort: +9 = +5[Class] +4[Con]
> Ref: +16 = +5[Class] +11[Dex]
> ...


"Let us put you out of this misery."
No AoO to save bolts, only full attacks on the angel with the effects of clustered shots in place. Ulysesn is of course keeping his distance and letting the melee fighter do their work.


*Spoiler*: _round 1_ 




attacks
1d20+24
14+24 = 38

1d20+24
12+24 = 36

1d20+19
5+19 = 24

dmg
1d8+14
3+14 = 17

1d8+14
6+14 = 20

1d8+14
1+14 = 15




*Spoiler*: _round 2_ 




attacks
1d20+24
17+24 = 41

1d20+24
9+24 = 33

1d20+19
10+19 = 29

dmg
1d8+14
6+14 = 20

1d8+14
2+14 = 16

1d8+14
1+14 = 15




*Spoiler*: _round 3_ 




attacks
1d20+24
13+24 = 37

1d20+24
15+24 = 39


1d20+19
11+19 = 30

dmg
1d8+14
8+14 = 22

1d8+14
2+14 = 16

1d8+14
8+14 = 22




*Spoiler*: _round 4_ 




attacks
1d20+24
17+24 = 41

1d20+24
4+24 = 28

1d20+19
17+19 = 36

dmg
1d8+14
8+14 = 22

1d8+14
3+14 = 17

1d8+14
2+14 = 16




*Spoiler*: _round 5_ 




attacks
1d20+24
4+24 = 28

1d20+24
15+24 = 39

1d20+19
15+19 = 34

dmg
1d8+14
6+14 = 20

1d8+14
6+14 = 20

1d8+14
2+14 = 16


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 11, 2014)

Troyce will check the door for any traps, just to be safe.

Perception +12
9+12=21


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2014)

Tassara is just to dismayed there's ANOTHER angel here. "No, no, no!" 

K. Religion 1d20+7=10

*[SIZE=+1]Sister Tassara of the Silver Mist[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Human Cleric/Druid, *Level* 6, *Init* +4, *HP* 139/139, *Speed* 20
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 27, *Fort* +10, *Ref* +2, *Will* +16, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*  Halberd * +8 (1d10+3+8, x3)
*  Dagger * +8 (1d4+1+8, 19-20)
*  Sling * +7 (1d4, x2)
*  Lamellar Horn*, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+5 Armor, +1 Shield, +8 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 10, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 32, Cha 26
*Condition* None
====Kathy - Black Jaguar====
HP54 / AC21
Init+8
F+6,R+9,W+4
Attack +8 Bite (weapon focus) [1d6+3]; 2 claws (1d4+3); Rake (1d4)
Evasion, Weapon Focus, Weapon Finesse, Improved initiative, Devotion
Tricks: Down, Defend


((PEOPLE SHOULD STILL HAVE BLESS ))

*Round 1*
Tassara casts Blindness on the Angel (DC24)


*Round 2*
Casts Cat grace on Yuki.


*Round 3 - 5*
She channels the rest of the rounds
3d10=14, 3d10=16, 3d10=13


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce will check the door for any traps, just to be safe.
> 
> Perception +12
> 9+12=21



*Spoiler*: _Team Trap_ 




Troyce doesn't detect any traps on the door either.  Or arms, doors don't have arms.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 11, 2014)

Her grey eyes become full of killing intent as she clenches her fist.  She charges forward, ready to strike at the creature.  "Time for this angel to fall."



> *Yuki of the Order of the Circle*
> Female Chaotic Neutral Human Chaos Monk/Ninja, *Level* 6
> *Init* +4,
> *HP* 104/104
> ...



Init-
Roll(1d20)+4:
8,+4
Total:12


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1
Disarm-
Roll(1d20)+11:
20,+11
Total:31

Round 2-
Flailing strike-
Roll(1d20)+8:
14,+8
Total:25

Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d8)+7:
2,+7
Total:9

Roll(1d8)+7:
4,+7
Total:11

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14

Round 3-
Acrobatic jump-
Roll(1d20)+19:
18,+19
Total:37

Unarmed strike-
Roll(1d20)+11:
15,+11
Total:26

Round 4-
Roll(1d20)+11:
5,+11
Total:16

Roll(1d4)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14

Round 5-

Roll(1d20)+11:
18,+11
Total:29

Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d8)+7:
1,+7
Total:8

Roll(1d8)+7:
3,+7
Total:10


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 11, 2014)

"Well, this side's clear at least. If we just head through, we'll be in business" Troyce says, but doesn't actually open the door.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 11, 2014)

"Alright then.  Sounds good to me."  Kaylee steps forward and opens the door, quickly jumping back as it is still swinging open.

Perception:  For what is beyond.
Roll(1d20)+19:
16,+19
Total:35


----------



## kluang (Apr 11, 2014)

"A mad angel huh..."

Niman Form (Add shield bomus to attack roll. 12+4=16)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Initiative

Roll(1d20)+6:
6,+6
Total:12

Attack

Roll(1d20)+16:
15,+16
Total:31

Roll(1d20)+16:
16,+16
Total:32

Roll(1d20)+16:
2,+16
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+16:
16,+16
Total:32

Roll(1d20)+16:
7,+16
Total:23


Damage

Roll(1d12)+6:
3,+6
Total:9

Roll(1d12)+6:
9,+6
Total:15

Roll(1d12)+6:
7,+6
Total:13

Roll(1d12)+6:
5,+6
Total:11

Roll(1d12)+6:
3,+6
Total:9


----------



## Muk (Apr 12, 2014)

Ricket sends another pair of dancing lights through the door and along the path as far as he can see after kaylee opened it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "Alright then.  Sounds good to me."  Kaylee steps forward and opens the door, quickly jumping back as it is still swinging open.
> 
> Perception:  For what is beyond.
> Roll(1d20)+19:
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Team Trap_ 




A pair of crossbows on the far wall pan and point at the doorway when it opens, they don't fire yet however.

The room revealed rectangular, it's about 40' across and a good 250' long.  

There are two crossbows mounted on devices attached to the wall opposite the door.  A third is far down at the other end of the room but as the door opens it moves rapidly towards the opening, apparently drawn by the movement.

At the far end of the room is some sort of largish mechanical device and a door on the opposite wall.

The floor is a complex mosaic of tiles, the layout is apparently artistic though not particularly impressive.

The ceiling is very high, 50' or so but otherwise unremarkable.  The room is well lit by the green lights like the rest of the area.

So:
|---C---C---------------------------C------------D-|
|                                                                   |
| 40'                                                            X|
|                               250'                               |
|--D-------------------------------------------------|

(Ugly ASCII art for the win!)


----------



## Kuno (Apr 12, 2014)

Kaylee looks at the design on the floor and tries to figure out if there is any type of pattern or path.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
4,+19
Total:23


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Kaylee looks at the design on the floor and tries to figure out if there is any type of pattern or path.
> 
> Perception:
> Roll(1d20)+19:
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Team Trap_ 




No particular pattern stands out to Kaylee.

The part of it near the doorway seems safe, it hides no mechanism or trap that Kaylee can see.  It's impossible to get the sort of detail required to search farther without advancing into the room.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 12, 2014)

Kaylee will cast wind wall.  She will send it straight down the middle as far as it will go.  "Maybe that will protect whoever ventures out there first.  Make it quick though, it will only last so long..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2014)

Drell casts Mage Hand on the crossbow, trying to get it to fire into Kaylee's Wind Wall. If that works, and the crossbow doesn't reload itself, he'll do it to the other one as well.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 12, 2014)

"Tiles activate the crossbows I guess? Either that or they are magic crossbows that home in on us....or something. Well, no point tryin te figure it out from here." 

Duncan looks at the wall of wind kaylee cast and gives her a thumbs up.

"I wonder if they'll follow if I stealth...."

*Chameleon (30/31)
 Stealth:*

Roll(1d20)+33:
7,+33
Total:40


----------



## Muk (Apr 12, 2014)

Ricket will have a look up the ceiling. Is the ceiling also covered in a pattern? 
If not he'll cast spider climb and see if the crossbow follow him up the ceiling as he moves towards the windwall.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Trap_ 






Kuno said:


> Kaylee will cast wind wall.  She will send it straight down the middle as far as it will go.  "Maybe that will protect whoever ventures out there first.  Make it quick though, it will only last so long..."


Kaylee's wind wall covers 60' down the 250' hallway.



Nicodemus said:


> Drell casts Mage Hand on the crossbow, trying  to get it to fire into Kaylee's Wind Wall. If that works, and the  crossbow doesn't reload itself, he'll do it to the other one as  well.


The crossbow fires and, as expected, the wind wall blocks the bolt.  After a few seconds the crossbow reloads itself (1/round).



Vergil said:


> "Tiles activate the crossbows I guess? Either  that or they are magic crossbows that home in on us....or something.  Well, no point tryin te figure it out from here."
> 
> Duncan looks at the wall of wind kaylee cast and gives her a thumbs up.
> 
> "I wonder if they'll follow if I stealth...."


There's no cover in the room for Duncan to take stealth behind.  He would need actual invisibility or an ability like 'hide in plain sight' in order to use stealth within it.



Muk said:


> Ricket will have a look up the ceiling. Is the ceiling also covered in a pattern?
> If not he'll cast spider climb and see if the crossbow follow him up the ceiling as he moves towards the windwall.


As soon as Ricket moves into the room the crossbows fire at him, the shots are blocked by the wind wall but they don't seem to be triggered by anything.  They continue to track him on the wall.


----------



## Muk (Apr 12, 2014)

Ricket drops back down from the ceiling and heads back to the group.
"Well they seem to be auto targeting us," Ricket looks at the bolts being stopped by windwall. He'll cast invisibility on Duncan and tells him, "go try out if they still follow you."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 13, 2014)

"Let's try to keep moving..."  Kaylee looks at Brox then the other side of the room.  "We have to disable those things...."  Looking up and down the room she sighs.  "I think that machine down there controls things.  If not..."  She doesn't say any more and changes into a cheetah form.  Nodding at the others she steps out onto the floor.

Taking a couple of tentative steps, if nothing happens on the floor she will sprint to the other door.  If something happens to the floor she will jump back toward the group.

Once on the other side she will change back and use her sling, shooting the acid bullets at the machine.

Attack:
Roll(1d20)+5:
19,+5
Total:24

Cheetah - Sprint (Ex) Once per hour, a cheetah can move at 10 times its normal speed (500 feet) when it makes a charge.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 13, 2014)

Duncan watches Kaylee as she runs off.

"Wait!" Duncan yells as he casts *Mage armor* on Kaylee.

He will run to the crossbows on the other side of the windwall, casting *Blink *on himself as he gets into the line of fire.

He will attack the crossbow hoping to smash it or disable it somehow.

Attack
Roll(1d20)+17:
16,+17
Total:33 (33)

Roll(1d20)+17:
16,+17
Total:33 (33)

Dmg: 
Roll(1d6)+23:
5,+23
Total:28

Roll(1d6)+23:
5,+23
Total:28


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> HP: 71/80
> Initiative: +18 = +10 [Dex] +2 [Race] +6Int
> Fort: +7 = +7[Class] +0[Con]
> Ref: +14 = +4[Class] +10[Dex]
> ...





Rounds 1-5 = Full Attack





Fixed d2020 ----->


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2014)

Ricket will follow Duncan and go smash the crossbow with his 2nd hammer, if need be with bouncing hammers.


*Spoiler*: __ 





atk:
1d20+17
17+17 = 34

1d20+17
4+17 = 21

1d20+17
18+17 = 35

dmg:
1d8+10
8+10 = 18

1d8+10
6+10 = 16

1d8+10
1+10 = 11


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan watches Kaylee as she runs off.
> 
> "Wait!" Duncan yells as he casts *Mage armor* on Kaylee.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Team Trap_ 




((I'm working under the assumption that Duncan managed to successfully stop Kaylee))

Duncan invisibly steps into the room, the crossbows don't appear to notice his entrance.  However a few steps into the room one of the tiles he steps on depresses slightly, he has only a moment to jump back before steel spikes shoot up where he was standing a moment before.


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2014)

"Hmm, let us try this," Ricket will cast invisibility on himself and use his remaining spider climb duration to move all the way to the crossbows from the ceiling. Then he'll smash all the crossbows.

((want me to roll damage or can you just use the rolls from my previous roll?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Fight_ 




*Round 1:* 
The angel responds first, swinging his greatsword rapidly at the old man who manages to stay one step ahead of it each time.  Hayao steps in to assist landing two solid blows on the angel however his sword doesn't seem to be able to harm the creature.

Tassara tries to blind the angel but there's no apparent effect.  Ulysesn fires a volley of bolts, the creature howls with rage when they hit.  Yuki steps in to try to knock the dangerous sword from its hands but it manages to keep its grip on the prized blade.

Zozaria steps in carefully striking a precise strike with his magical blade.  From inside the room the Elder strikes a series of rapid blows with the wooden sword but there's no apparent impact from them.

Makenna gracefully dances around the crowded doorway and into the room landing a scratch on the angel as she moves by (Makenna crits her dance check and says @#@$ your AoOs).


*Round 2: 
*The angel moves to strike at the elder again when four gouts of blood erupt from cuts where the elder struck it earlier.  Enraged it tries to hit the elder again failing to connect (heh, it hasn't rolled above a 5 on attacks yet).

Hayao strikes again, his weapon managing to draw narrow trickles of blood this time.  Tassara enhances Yuki with the grace of a cat while Ulysesn fires another volley of arrows.

Yuki and Zozaria step forward together and deal the finishing blows dropping the angel to the ground.

-----------------

Entering the room they see a scene of mass carnage.  The bodies of various minor demons litter the floor, apparently cut apart by the mad angel before the party arrived.  In one corner is a large device, a broken glass tube connects metal platforms on the floor and ceiling, it's quite large and the metal is covered in magical inscriptions.

On one side of the room is a heavy looking stone door, it's closed and there's no obvious way to open it.  On the wall near it is a lever.  The elder wastes no time walking over and pulling the lever,  there's a sound of something shifting but nothing in the room changes.  "That's one," he says neutrally.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Hmm, let us try this," Ricket will cast invisibility on himself and use his remaining spider climb duration to move all the way to the crossbows from the ceiling. Then he'll smash all the crossbows.
> 
> ((want me to roll damage or can you just use the rolls from my previous roll?))



*Spoiler*: _Team Trap_ 




Ricket spider-man's his way over to the crossbows.  His first cleave takes out two of the crossbows, the third fires at him as he becomes visible, however the bolt bounces off his armor.  A third hammer throw takes out the remaining crossbow.

The device at the far end of the room starts making noise, it's obviously doing something but it's not immediately clear exactly what.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 13, 2014)

"Well that's a few crossbows less to worry about. The spikes coming out of the tiles are a worry. A few of us can get across without triggering them, but that doesn't help all of us. Anyone got something heavy to test the tiles as we move forward?"

Looking at the tile that triggered Duncan casts *prehensile hair* and presses the tile with it to test how much pressure it needs to trigger.

Int:
Roll(1d20)+8:
14,+8
Total:22

"Anyone know stuff about engineerin or anythin?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 13, 2014)

Kaylee looks at the tile that caused the spikes to jump out and sees what color it is or if she can tell anything about a pattern.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
14,+19
Total:33


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Well that's a few crossbows less to worry about. The spikes coming out of the tiles are a worry. A few of us can get across without triggering them, but that doesn't help all of us. Anyone got something heavy to test the tiles as we move forward?"
> 
> Looking at the tile that triggered Duncan casts *prehensile hair* and presses the tile with it to test how much pressure it needs to trigger.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Team Trap_ 




Duncan reaches out with his hair and pushes down on the tile, it takes little force to push down and again the spikes spring up as before.






Kuno said:


> Kaylee looks at the tile that caused the spikes to  jump out and sees what color it is or if she can tell anything about a  pattern.



*Spoiler*: _Team Trap_ 




The tile was orange.  There's an artistic pattern to the tiles, which includes orange tiles.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 13, 2014)

Duncan starts to test the tiles using his hair (not all of them, just enough to try and make it as far down the room towards the other door)

He watches the crossbow on the other side of the room to see if it is doing anything strange

Perception:
1d20+9
2+9 = 11


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 13, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Fight_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ulysesn goes over and loots the angel


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Trap_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How far away is Ricket from the otherside?

Ricket will search for any hidden device/traps/mechanism. 

Search:
1d20+13
17+13 = 30

1d20+13
16+13 = 29

1d20+13
14+13 = 27


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Fight_ 





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn goes over and loots the angel


As with the previous creatures it just has its weapon, a +1 Flaming Greatsword.  Unlike the previous creatures this one isn't "altered."








Vergil said:


> Duncan starts to test the tiles using his hair (not all of them, just enough to try and make it as far down the room towards the other door)
> 
> He watches the crossbow on the other side of the room to see if it is doing anything strange



*Spoiler*: _Team Trap_ 




Duncan with a few tests Duncan sets off a number of other traps, a pitfall, a burst of fire, and a set of concealed darts launched from the wall.  Fortunately he's out of range of all of them so far.

It had moved over with the other crossbows.  Ricket crushed it with the others.

While he tests the machine continues to churn for a minute then releases a new crossbow like the others.  It immediately scurries up the wall and loads.  It's on the far side wall with the device (the right edge by my previous "map").






Muk said:


> How far away is Ricket from the otherside?
> 
> Ricket will search for any hidden device/traps/mechanism.




*Spoiler*: _Team Trap_ 




230' or so.

Ricket finds a couple trap devices (holes that darts might fire out of, concealed sawblades, etc).  They all seem to be triggered elsewhere (presumably the floor) so the all appears to be "safe" assuming Duncan doesn't trigger something while Ricket's on top of it.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 13, 2014)

"Duncan, try pressing on different colors.  See if it is certain ones that trigger it."  Kaylee scowls out at the pattern, having returned to human form.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
15,+19
Total:34

"Crack that machine Ricket!"  Kaylee calls having watched the new crossbow come out.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2014)

Tassara gives a silent prayer for the fallen angel. 

"What's next?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 13, 2014)

Ulysesn gives the +1 Flaming Greatsword for Yuki to carry.

((yay loot))


----------



## kluang (Apr 13, 2014)

Zozaria looks around for a way out


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2014)

Ricket shouts to the back group: "Oi, stop pressing random buttons. I am standing on top of another dart trap! The mechanics seem to be at the end of the room."

Ricket will cast another invisibility and spider climb his way all the way to the end of the room and search for an off switch. If his spider climb has run out he'll recast it.

Search:
1d20+13
19+13 = 32

1d20+13
9+13 = 22

1d20+13
2+13 = 15


----------



## Vergil (Apr 13, 2014)

Duncan looks up at Ricket grins, and starts pressing the floor tiles quickly with his hair. 

"Oh no...will you look at that, it looks like my hair is out of control...whatever shall I do..."


----------



## kluang (Apr 13, 2014)

" That sound after you pull the lever,  is it an exit?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 13, 2014)

Yuki nods when given the greatsword, "Right.  Now we go defeat the others, right Grandpa?" she turns to the elder, stretching her shoulder idly.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 13, 2014)

Troyce silently shakes his head at Duncan's actions, trying to make heads or tails of the chamber before someone he doesn't hate gets killed.

Knowledge (Engineering) +17
7+17=24

Perception (For traps) +12
13+12=25


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2014)

kluang said:


> Zozaria looks around for a way out


The only obvious way out currently available is the way they came in.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki nods when given the greatsword,  "Right.  Now we go defeat the others, right Grandpa?" she turns to the  elder, stretching her shoulder idly.


The old man nods and moves out into the hallway apparently ready to move on to the next room.



Vergil said:


> Duncan looks up at Ricket grins, and starts pressing the floor tiles quickly with his hair.
> 
> "Oh no...will you look at that, it looks like my hair is out of control...whatever shall I do..."


It takes quite a bit of effort to push the tiles, Duncan manages to set off a few traps but none of them fire from (or impact at) where Ricket is at.



Muk said:


> Ricket shouts to the back group: "Oi, stop pressing  random buttons. I am standing on top of another dart trap! The mechanics  seem to be at the end of the room."
> 
> Ricket will cast another invisibility and spider climb his way all the  way to the end of the room and search for an off switch. If his spider  climb has run out he'll recast it.


((Spider Climb is 10 minutes/level, it hasn't expired yet  ))

Ricket climbs his way over to the far end of the room.  The large device continues to whir presumably making a second crossbow.  There's no overt sign of an "off" switch, it would need to be more directly stopped (either by disable device or by sufficient application of force).

((And technically Duncan is invisible too  ))



Crossbow said:


> Troyce silently shakes his head at Duncan's  actions, trying to make heads or tails of the chamber before someone  he doesn't hate gets killed.



From what he can see from the doorway there's two separate obstacles.  The crossbows apparently attack anyone they can "see" inside the room, thus encouraging a quick traversing of the room.

Random traps triggered by the floor tiles trigger far more dangerous devices, clearly discouraging moving without care.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 13, 2014)

She follows the elder out of the room, brushing past Hayao gently.  She messes up Ulysesn's hair as they wait for everyone else.  "Did good out there Pretty Boy." she smirks, "Let's see who does more damage to the next one." she gives him a competitive look, moving toward the door she checked earlier.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 13, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She follows the elder out of the room, brushing past Hayao gently.  She messes up Ulysesn's hair as they wait for everyone else.  "Did good out there Pretty Boy." she smirks, "Let's see who does more damage to the next one." she gives him a competitive look, moving toward the door she checked earlier.


Ulysesn reloads his crossbow while he reloads his hair gets ruffled, then he starts straightening his hair back out.
"Hey don't do that."
Ulysesn gives Yuki a strange look at the challenge then a laugh
"I'll do way more than you monkey girl! Go ahead and open the door so I can defeat whatever it is."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 13, 2014)

"Hah!" she scoffs, "Try me Pretty Boy.  Bet you'll miss most of them." she turns toward the door, pulling her leg up, and trying to kick it open.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 13, 2014)

"So what shall we do Troyce?"  Kaylee puts a hand on his shoulder and casts guidance.  "I can summon an archon to teleport Brox and I can turn into an air elemental."  She rubs her head for a moment thinking.  "Could someone cast invisibility on Troyce then spider crawl?  That way he can get across also?  Maybe he can do something about that machine?"

Kaylee will then summon a lantern archon.  "My friend, can you help us get across this room of traps?  See if the cross bows will target in your direction but be sure to not get hit."  The druid bows toward it then continues.  "Then if you could be so kind as to teleport Brox,"  She gestures toward the wolverine.  "Over to the other door?  I will forever be in your debt."  

 Archon:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Lantern Archon CR 2

LG Small outsider (archon, extraplanar, good, lawful)
Init +4; Senses darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision; Perception +4
Aura aura of menace (DC 13)

Defense:
AC 15, touch 11, flat-footed 15 (+4 natural, +1 size; +2 deflect vs. evil)
hp 13 (2d10+2)
Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +0; +4 vs. poison, +2 resistance vs. evil
DR 10/evil; Immune electricity, petrification

Offense:
Speed fly 60 ft. (perfect)
Ranged 2 light rays +3 ranged touch (1d6)

Spell-Like Abilities (CL 3rd):
*At Will?aid, continual flame, detect evil, greater teleport (self plus 50 lbs. of objects only)*

Statistics
Str 1, Dex 11, Con 12, Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 10

Base Atk +2; CMB ?4; CMD 6
Feats Improved Initiative
Skills Diplomacy +5, Fly +14, Knowledge (planes) +3, Perception +4, Sense Motive +5



Guidance - This spell imbues the subject with a touch of divine guidance. The creature gets a +1 competence bonus on a single attack roll, saving throw, or skill check. It must choose to use the bonus before making the roll to which it applies.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 13, 2014)

"I think I have a plan..." says Troyce, fingers on chin.

"Once the replenishing device can be disabled and the existing crossbows are broken, I could use my whip to find which tiles are rigged and casually guide you all across."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 13, 2014)

"Aye give it a shot. I've used my hair to map out a few of the tiles but more help with this could definitely be handy. See if ye can find a pattern..." Duncan says


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Trap_ 




Kaylee summons the lantern archon, as soon as it enters the room the crossbow on the far end fires at it, the bolt catches the glowing ball of light directly.

It dims slightly and returns fire with two beams of light, both strike the crossbow but they seem to do minimal damage to the device.

The large device ceases its churning for a moment and a second crossbow moves out to join the first.  It immediately beings churning again on presumably a third crossbow.






Captain Obvious said:


> "Hah!" she scoffs, "Try me Pretty Boy.  Bet you'll miss most of them." she turns toward the door, pulling her leg up, and trying to kick it open.


Yuki kicks the door open revealing a second room similar to the first.  A large creature covered in scaly, armored skin paces about in the room, it immediately moves to charge when the doorway opens.

((Init's and actions once again))


*Spoiler*: _Knowledge: Religion or Knowledge: the Planes DC 26_ 




Identifies this as a "Hezrou" demon along with the basic Demon traits (immune electricity, poison, resistant to acid, cold, fire).

DC 31 identifies more specific details about the "Hezrou" race (DR 10/good, the 'stench' grapple ability).

DC 36 identifies everything in the description.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 13, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Yuki kicks the door open revealing a second room similar to the first.  A large creature covered in scaly, armored skin paces about in the room, it immediately moves to charge when the doorway opens.
> 
> ((Init's and actions once again))
> 
> ...


"Try not to die monk."
The exact same actions as last combat, safe in the back, only full attacks

*Spoiler*: _round 1-5 attack_ 




*1*
1d20+24
11+24 = 35

1d20+24
6+24 = 30

1d20+19
10+19 = 29
*2*
1d20+24
7+24 = 31

1d20+24
2+24 = 26

1d20+19
6+19 = 25
*3*
1d20+24
6+24 = 30

1d20+24
12+24 = 36

1d20+19
14+19 = 33
*4*
1d20+24
5+24 = 29

1d20+24
20+24 = 44

1d20+19
13+19 = 32
*5*
1d20+24
12+24 = 36

1d20+24
11+24 = 35

1d20+19
12+19 = 31





*Spoiler*: _round1-5 dmg_ 




*1*
1d8+14
8+14 = 22

1d8+14
3+14 = 17

1d8+14
3+14 = 17
*2*
1d8+14
5+14 = 19

1d8+14
2+14 = 16

1d8+14
2+14 = 16
*3*
1d8+14
7+14 = 21

1d8+14
1+14 = 15

1d8+14
3+14 = 17
*4*
1d8+14
3+14 = 17

1d8+14
6+14 = 20

1d8+14
3+14 = 17

*5*
1d8+14
5+14 = 19

1d8+14
8+14 = 22

1d8+14
7+14 = 21


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 14, 2014)

"Watch yourselves." 
She'll go on a rampage of attacks on the creature, shouting at it most of time.

Initiative-
Roll(1d20)+4:
16,+4
Total:20


*Spoiler*: _Flailing blows_ 



Round 1
Roll(1d20)+8:
14,+8
Total:22

Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14

Roll(1d8)+7:
8,+7
Total:15


Round 2

Roll(1d20)+8:
11,+8
Total:19

Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d8)+7:
3,+7
Total:10

Roll(1d8)+7:
1,+7
Total:8

Roll(1d8)+7:
8,+7
Total:15

Roll(1d8)+7:
2,+7
Total:9

Round 3

Roll(1d20)+8:
15,+8
Total:23

Roll(1d4)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14

Round 4

Roll(1d20)+8:
6,+8
Total:14

Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d8)+7:
5,+7
Total:12

Roll(1d8)+7:
8,+7
Total:15

Round 5

Roll(1d20)+8:
19,+8
Total:27

Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d8)+7:
6,+7
Total:13

Roll(1d8)+7:
8,+7
Total:15


----------



## Muk (Apr 14, 2014)

"Bah screw this, the device is a goner!" Ricket says. He'll caste haste and then power attacks with two hands the crap out of the device in front of him.

*Spoiler*: __ 




atk: power attack - 7
1d20+11
18+11 = 29

1d20+11
14+11 = 25

1d20+6
16+6 = 22

dmg: power attack +14 dmg
1d8+30
8+30 = 38

1d8+30
5+30 = 35

1d8+30
6+30 = 36


----------



## soulnova (Apr 14, 2014)

Init 1d20=5


*Round 1*
Tassara will cast Spiritual Weapon. 


*Spoiler*: _Atk and Dmg for 5 rounds_ 




1d20+15; 1d8+2 → [8,15] = (23)
1d20+15; 1d8+2 → [3,2] = (5)

1d20+15; 1d8+2 → [16,15] = (31)
1d20+15; 1d8+2 → [6,2] = (8)

1d20+15; 1d8+2 → [16,15] = (31)
1d20+15; 1d8+2 → [7,2] = (9)

1d20+15; 1d8+2 → [6,15] = (21)
1d20+15; 1d8+2 → [5,2] = (7)

1d20+15; 1d8+2 → [20,15] = (35)
1d20+15; 1d8+2 → [4,2] = (6)





*Round 2~5*

Tassara will cast Channel Energy for the rest of the rounds, stay out of the range of the creature and direct the Spiritual Weapon as needed.


Channel Healing
3d10 → [2,9,5] = (16)
3d10 → [4,9,6] = (19)
3d10 → [1,8,7] = (16)
3d10 → [5,7,7] = (19)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 14, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Bah screw this, the device is a goner!" Ricket says. He'll caste haste and then power attacks with two hands the crap out of the device in front of him.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Ricket quickly reduces the machine to a pile of junk.   The crossbows both fire at him, one hits but fails to do enough damage to hurt him, the other misses entirely.

Ricket (I assume) then takes out the crossbows with a hurled hammer.

Now there's nothing left but the crossing.


----------



## Muk (Apr 14, 2014)

Is there a door where Ricket is near? And how was the machine attached? Floating in the room or attached to a wall or lying on the floor?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 14, 2014)

Muk said:


> Is there a door where Ricket is near? And how was the machine attached? Floating in the room or attached to a wall or lying on the floor?


There's a door near Ricket (25 feet or so).  The large machine was on the floor and against the wall.  The crossbows were attached to the wall.


----------



## Muk (Apr 14, 2014)

While wait for the rest of the group to cross the trap filled room, Ricket will examine the destroyed machine and its surrounding. Maybe there are hidden secrets behind or underneath it.

(Looting the machine if possible.)


*Spoiler*: _search_ 




Search:
1d20+13
20+13 = 33

1d20+13
9+13 = 22

1d20+13
19+13 = 32

1d20+13
16+13 = 29

1d20+13
20+13 = 33


----------



## kluang (Apr 14, 2014)

"Scaly skin...."

Makashi Form


*Spoiler*: __ 



Initiative

Roll(1d20)+6:
4,+6
Total:10

Attack

Roll(1d20)+12:
1,+12
Total:13

Roll(1d20)+12:
18,+12
Total:30

Roll(1d20)+12:
5,+12
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+12:
7,+12
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+12:
18,+12
Total:30

Damage

Roll(1d12)+6:
11,+6
Total:17

Roll(1d12)+6:
7,+6
Total:13

Roll(1d12)+6:
6,+6
Total:12

Roll(1d12)+6:
7,+6
Total:13

Roll(1d12)+6:
2,+6
Total:8


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2014)

((Working on combat after this post))



Muk said:


> While wait for the rest of the group to cross the trap filled room, Ricket will examine the destroyed machine and its surrounding. Maybe there are hidden secrets behind or underneath it.
> 
> (Looting the machine if possible.)



Well, someone bashed it up pretty good with a hammer 

It's mostly gearing and mechanics that mean nothing to Ricket, it certainly would be worth scrap prices of metal if he wants to haul it out however nothing jumps out at him as especially valuable.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Fight_ 




*Round 1:* 
The giant scaly demon charges at Yuki as soon as the door is open, the bite wound is terrifying (*-18hp*), it tries to lift her up and shake her but she manages to scramble out of the grip.

Yuki attempts to counter but she's off balance and her blows glance off the creature's scaly hide.  Ulysesn follows up behind her with a volley of arrows pinning a tight cluster in the creature.

Makenna dances by the creature into the room barely dodging the deadly maw and scoring a trivial wound on it as she passes.  Zozaria moves forward to back up Yuki but he swings early catching only air with the blade.

The elder charges at the creature swinging his wooden sword with a single vicious swing gripped in both hands.  Impossibly the wooden blade cuts into the scaly hide though the damage is minimal.  Tassara summons her spiritual halberd which tries to catch the creature but it dodges with surprising agility for such a large creature.

*Round 2:* 
The creature continues it's assault on Yuki, catching her again in a mighty bite (*-16hp*), again she manages to scramble out of the grasp and evades two swinging claws at the same time.  Yuki again tries to counter but it's all she can do to avoid being ripped apart.

Ulysesn fires his second volley of bolts, ripping into the creature.  Makenna stabs the creature deeply with her sword and struggles to hold on to the blade, drawing a ragged cut as it pulls free.

Zozaria swings a brutal cut into the flank of the giant lizard, it howls with range and struggles to grasp him only to run into an expert slice from the elder decapitating the demon and dropping it to the ground still.


This room is much like the first, the strange device is larger but otherwise the same metal and broken glass.  The elder walks over and pulls the lever, like with the first one there's the sound of something moving but no visible change.

He glances at the others apparently considering if they need a rest and says simply, "one left."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 15, 2014)

Yuki lets off an angry shout, stomping on the decapitated head.  "The stupid thing.  Freaking gods looking down on me today." she stomps on it, cringing at the bite wounds, and huffing at the elder.  "Yeah, I'll be there in a minute." she lets off one more kick, trying to make it roll away, then scanning over it for anything worth taking.

Perception- Search for loot-

Roll(1d20)+15:
19,+15
Total:34


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Perception- Search for loot-


Nothing this time, the creature fought unarmed.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 15, 2014)

"Not even a thing." she growls, "Oi, Hay.  We could've used your help a bit over here." she snorts, turning to talk with Ulysesn while she waits patiently for Tassara's healing, "Hey Pretty boy.  You did pretty decent there." she pauses, looking at his ears, "I know you're a half breed.  But do you identify yourself more human or more elf?"

((What's the damage on her clothing and stuff?))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 15, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ulysesn reloads the crossbow.
"Looks like I win Monkey."


Captain Obvious said:


> "Not even a thing." she growls, "Oi, Hay.  We could've used your help a bit over here." she snorts, turning to talk with Ulysesn while she waits patiently for Tassara's healing, "Hey Pretty boy.  You did pretty decent there." she pauses, looking at his ears, "I know you're a half breed.  But do you identify yourself more human or more elf?"
> 
> ((What's the damage on her clothing and stuff?))


"... I've never thought about it."
Ulysesn goes over to the old man
"Lets get it over with."


----------



## kluang (Apr 15, 2014)

"Heal first. Then we kill the last beast."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team fight_ 




((If Tassara wants to heal before they move on that's fine, or if people have other quick things they want to do that's good.  I just want to post while I have a keyboard so I'm going ahead.))



Captain Obvious said:


> ((What's the damage on her clothing and stuff?))


Well you got a couple of big lizardy bites so probably a lot of punctures.  Nothing a _mend_ spell won't fix eventually.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn goes over to the old man
> "Lets get it over with."


The elder nods and moves on to the last room.  He roughly kicks open the door and is greeted by the room's inhabitant, a man-sized creature covered in dangerous looking barbs and spikes.  It wastes no time in charging at the Elder.

((Normal routine  ))


*Spoiler*: _DC 26 K:Religion or K:The Planes_ 




Identifies it as a "Hamatula Devil" (Barbed Devil)

A DC 31 check identifies all the characteristics in it's sheet.


----------



## Muk (Apr 15, 2014)

Ricket will check the door for traps.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Search:
1d20+13
15+13 = 28

1d20+13
5+13 = 18

1d20+13
13+13 = 26

1d20+13
6+13 = 19




If there are no traps on the door he'll open it and have a look at the next room.

He'll also shift through the metal stuff and see if there is anything valuable.

appraise:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+8
12+8 = 20

1d20+8
2+8 = 10

1d20+8
13+8 = 21

1d20+8
15+8 = 23

1d20+8
10+8 = 18


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 15, 2014)

Troyce will start using his whip to find which tiles are trapped from a safe distance

((Let me know if this requires any rolls))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2014)

(( Who was wounded from the previous fight? I only see Yuki was wounded.))

Before opening the last door, Tassara will use up her spontaneus healing for Yuki. "wait... those wounds, let me treat them before we do anything else" 

3d8+6=24, 3d8+6=22

Later.....

k. Religion 1d20+7=21



INIT 1d20=17


*Round 1-5*

As her spells are running out, this time Tassara will attempt to* flank it* and attack with her Halberd (10ft reach). "Die foul creature!" 

She might not do much damage, but surely it will help for the others. (+8  damage is from Force bonus)


1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [10,8] = (18)
1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [1,3,8] = (12)

1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [6,8] = (14)
1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [7,3,8] = (18)

1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [10,8] = (18)
1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [9,3,8] = (20)

1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [16,8] = (24)
1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [2,3,8] = (13)

1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [11,8] = (19)
1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [3,3,8] = (14)


If she sees anyone getting too wounded (below 50%), she will give a 5ft step back and cast a Channel Energy.
Channels if needed: 3d10=17, 3d10=17, 3d10=7


----------



## kluang (Apr 15, 2014)

Makashi Form Add shield bonus to AC and CMD as a dodge bonus


*Spoiler*: __ 



Initiative

Roll(1d20)+6:
20,+6
Total:26

Attack

Roll(1d20)+12:
6,+12
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+12:
19,+12
Total:31

Roll(1d20)+12:
13,+12
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+12:
11,+12
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+12:
20,+12
Total:32

Damage

Roll(1d12)+6:
9,+6
Total:15

Roll(1d12)+6:
4,+6
Total:10

Roll(1d12)+6:
8,+6
Total:14

Roll(1d12)+6:
7,+6
Total:13

Roll(1d12)+6:
10,+6
Total:16


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 15, 2014)

Muk said:


> Ricket will check the door for traps.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Crossbow said:


> Troyce will start using his whip to find which tiles are trapped from a safe distance
> 
> ((Let me know if this requires any rolls))



The group makes their way over while Ricket picks through the machinery.  Some of the parts are probably salvageable but still not worth much more than scrap value.

They check the door, surprisingly it's untrapped.  Opening it reveals a squarish 50'x50' room.  In it are a dozen humanoid figures crafted of gears and metal.  At the far end of the room is a large device similar to the one destroyed in the previous room.

The constructs raise weapons as the door opens, crossbows and crude longswords, the apparently mean to attack!

((Inits and actions please.))

((Drell/others don't recognize these as any sort of "typical" construct but they have no particular DR or special abilities.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"My attention was drawn elsewhere. Allow me to make it up to you now."


Hayao moves swiftly, and lets out a sharp kiai as he draws and slashes in the way he's most comfortable. He stays in the *Crane Stance* after drawing on the creature, and if his quick draw is successful, his AC gains a +1 Dodge Bonus for the next round.



> HP:71/80
> Initiative: +18 [Dex] +2 [Race] +6Int
> Fort: +7 = +7[Class] +0[Con]
> Ref: +14 = +4[Class] +10[Dex]
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 15, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team fight_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


full attack, clustered shots, same routine.
+2 dmg and hit added to evil outsiders

*Spoiler*: _attacks_ 




*1*
1d20+24
15+24 = 39

1d20+24
1+24 = 25

1d20+19
3+19 = 22

*2*
1d20+24
8+24 = 32

1d20+24
2+24 = 26

1d20+19
4+19 = 23
*3*
1d20+24
3+24 = 27

1d20+24
20+24 = 44
crit confirm
1d20+24
19+24 = 43

1d20+19
8+19 = 27




*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 




*1*
1d8+14
4+14 = 18

1d8+14
8+14 = 22

1d8+14
6+14 = 20




*2*
1d8+14
5+14 = 19

1d8+14
8+14 = 22

1d8+14
8+14 = 22
*3*
1d8+14
5+14 = 19

1d8+14
1+14 = 15

1d8+14
3+14 = 17


----------



## Muk (Apr 15, 2014)

Init:
1d20+1
16+1 = 17


"Well, my suggestion is this: We all hide underneath my invisibility sphere spell and sneak pass the constructs. Then we let the rogue do his work on the device, disable it and just move on without having to fight these constructs," Ricket suggests.

If the group agrees, he'll cast Invisible sphere on his turn and guides the group to the device to let Troyce do his work.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 15, 2014)

((Troyce please give me a disable device roll assuming you're going with the no smashy plan))


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 15, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((Troyce please give me a disable device roll assuming you're going with the no smashy plan))



Disable Device +19
11+19=30


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> Disable Device +19
> 11+19=30



As soon as the group is concealed by the invisibility the creatures in the room stop their movements, apprently unable to processes the idea of invisibility.  They easily "sneak" across the room to the device.

Troyce has no problem popping open a panel on the device, he finds a mess of entwined gears and mechanical contraptions.  After a few moments study he identifies a part that stands out as unusual, he carefully pulls it out and the device grinds to a halt, powerless.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 15, 2014)

Giving a thumbs up to Troyce, Kaylee gestures at the door they need to exit from.  She doesn't want to stick around and see what the constructs could actually do such a squishy group.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She just stays quiet, staying in the center of the group, upon seeing the creature she'll charge it.




> *Yuki of the Order of the Circle*
> Female Chaotic Neutral Human Chaos Monk/Ninja, *Level* 6
> *Init* +4,
> *HP* 104/104
> ...



Init-
Roll(1d20)+4:
4,+4
Total:8

Round 1-
She'll make a charge towards it, followed by a flailing strike.
Roll(1d20)+8:
14,+8
Total:22

Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d8)+7:
3,+7
Total:10

Roll(1d8)+7:
5,+7
Total:12

Roll(1d8)+7:
2,+7
Total:9

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14


Round 2-
She'll use a stunning fist on it.

Roll(1d20)+11:
14,+11
Total:25

Roll(1d8)+7:
6,+7
Total:13



> You must declare that you are using this feat before you make your attack roll (thus, a failed attack roll ruins the attempt). Stunning Fist forces a foe damaged by your unarmed attack to make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10 + 1/2 your character level + your Wis modifier), in addition to dealing damage normally. A defender who fails this saving throw is stunned for 1 round (until just before your next turn). A stunned character drops everything held, can?t take actions, loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, and takes a ?2 penalty to AC.



Rounds 3-5-
More flailing strikes.

Roll(1d20)+8:
11,+8
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+8:
14,+8
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+8:
5,+8
Total:13


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d8)+7:
4,+7
Total:11

Roll(1d8)+7:
2,+7
Total:9

Roll(1d8)+7:
1,+7
Total:8

Roll(1d8)+7:
3,+7
Total:10


Roll(1d4)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d8)+7:
5,+7
Total:12

Roll(1d4)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d8)+7:
2,+7
Total:9

Roll(1d8)+7:
4,+7
Total:11

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14


----------



## Vergil (Apr 16, 2014)

Duncan resists the temptation to make ghost noises and also carries on with the group.


----------



## Muk (Apr 16, 2014)

Ricket checks the last door for traps and opens it.

search:
1d20+13
14+13 = 27


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2014)

((Gonna try to do combat after this post))



Muk said:


> Ricket checks the last door for traps and opens it.
> 
> search:
> 1d20+13
> 14+13 = 27




*Spoiler*: _Team Trap_ 




The group moves to the door, opens it, and enters into the third room.  This room is rectangular, 20' wide, 60' long.  Roughly in the middle of the room is a 10' wide pit.

Giant saw blades shoot from inside the pit into a device in the ceiling and back on a somewhat complicated but regular pattern.  On the far end of the room there's another device similar to the other rooms, and a door presumably leading on.


----------



## Muk (Apr 16, 2014)

Ricket checks the ground floor, the wall and the ceiling. How much durability do these walls, floor and ceiling have?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Fight_ 




*Round 1: 
*Hayao reacts first, charging in to strike the barbed creature, he iaido draws a fair wound but the creature shifts as he's struck barbs drawing blood from Hayao as well (Hayao *-17hp*).  Zozaria follows up behind the samurai however he again gets ahead of himself and misses with his opening swing.

The spiked devil swings twice at the Elder however in its madness catches only air.  Tassara moves in to flank with her polearm but she isn't able to get through the creature's thick hide.

Makenna rolls in driving her shortsword into the creature's knee releasing a spray of blood in the attack.  The same as Hayao the creature shifts its spines to defend as she hits (Makenna *-13*hp).  At the same time Ulysesn fires his volley of arrows, two deflect off the hide of the creature but one manages a minor wound.

Yuki comes in swinging her flurry of attacks but the random strike catches only air.  The elder bides his time carefully focusing his attack and gives one violent and brutal strike. (Elder *-10hp*).

*Round 2:
*Hayao continues his onslaught, he manages to hit twice but the Katana can't seem to damage the opponent.  This doesn't stop the creature from countering with his spines. (Hayao *-21*hp).

Zozaria takes advantage of the opening and delivers a swift stunning kick to its chest, drawing from the momentum he cleaves upward with his sword and spilts the creature's head into a shower of devil blood.  The spines punish him for the action (Zozaria -*14*hp) but the creature drops dead and still after.


----------



## kluang (Apr 16, 2014)

Zozaria staggers back and he walks towards the creature and look for any loot. Then he ask Tassara to heal him.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 16, 2014)

Muk said:


> Ricket checks the ground floor, the wall and the ceiling. How much durability do these walls, floor and ceiling have?


The walls are stone like the rest of the area they seem sturdy enough.



kluang said:


> Zozaria staggers back and he walks towards the creature and look for any loot. Then he ask Tassara to heal him.



The creature had no loot.

The room is like the other two, a broken device in one corner of the room and a closed stone door with lever nearby.

The elder walks over and pulls the third lever.  This time the sound of movement is accompanied by the door sliding open revealing a short hallway to a chamber beyond.  The elder spares the others a glance making sure they're okay and heads through.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2014)

"Eww" Tassara moves away from the mess of the devil.

"Come closer everyone, I'll heal you" she should be able to cure them with one single channel, but for Hayao she also uses on spell of spontaneus healing to bring him up.

((Will  use the previous channeling))
Channel  3d10=17 everyone +

Cure Serious Wounds 3d8+6=20 for hayao


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 16, 2014)

Yuki scratches her head frustratedly, looking at Hayao's wounds.  She stomps over, going to hold on to the samurai, hugging him loosely.  “I'm sorry you got that hurt.  Now we're back to me being in your debt.” she smirks, “I'll make it up to you soon.”

She turns to the elder, “So, now what Grandpa?”


----------



## Kuno (Apr 16, 2014)

Approaching the pit, Kaylee will watch the saws and try and detect the pattern.  Trying also to see how close to the walls the saw blades actually get.  Most importantly she is trying to figure out a good timing for Troyce to move across the line.  Also, Kaylee wonders if she used shape stone to cover the holes if it would by enough time to help.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
18,+19
Total:37

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
18,+21
Total:39


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 16, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki scratches her head frustratedly, looking at Hayao's wounds.  She stomps over, going to hold on to the samurai, hugging him loosely.  ?I'm sorry you got that hurt.  Now we're back to me being in your debt.? she smirks, ?I'll make it up to you soon.?
> 
> She turns to the elder, ?So, now what Grandpa??



((The elder already exited to the adjoining area))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 16, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Approaching the pit, Kaylee will watch the saws and try and detect the pattern.  Trying also to see how close to the walls the saw blades actually get.  Most importantly she is trying to figure out a good timing for Troyce to move across the line.  Also, Kaylee wonders if she used shape stone to cover the holes if it would by enough time to help.
> 
> Perception:
> Roll(1d20)+19:
> ...



The pattern of the blades is complicated but consistent.  There are holes in to that one could jump/fly through as long as they're careful.  Falling would, obviously, be devastating. 

Stone Shape could make a bridge (I think don't have the description in front of me).  It should hold up for a time against the blades, how long would depend on how thick one could make it.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 16, 2014)

"I can make a stone bridge that could span the distance.  If you could move fast Troyce it will get you across.  It should also stall the blades long enough."  Kaylee muses at it for a moment.



Stone Shape -
*Spoiler*: __ 




Range touch
Target stone or stone object touched, up to 10 cu. ft. + 1 cu. ft./level
Duration instantaneous
Saving Throw none; Spell Resistance no 

You can form an existing piece of stone into any shape that suits your purpose. While it's possible to make crude coffers, doors, and so forth with stone shape, fine detail isn't possible. There is a 30% chance that any shape including moving parts simply doesn't work.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 16, 2014)

You've got 16 cubic feet to work with, you could totally seal it about an inch thick (probably wouldn't hold long).

A 3' wide bridge would be about 6" thick.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2014)

"Let's go with the Elder" Tassara follows the old man as soon as Hayao is with most of his health back.

"What do we do now?" she asks him looking around at the chamber.

Perception 1d20+20=39


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 16, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Let's go with the Elder" Tassara follows the old man as soon as Hayao is with most of his health back.
> 
> "What do we do now?" she asks him looking around at the chamber.
> 
> Perception 1d20+20=39



A short hallway leads to a large circular chamber.  It's perhaps 30' across and has a ceiling suspended high in the air maybe 50' above.

Floating in midair about halfway up is some sort of humanoid golem crafted of metal and wood.  Bands of glowing energy play across the creature trailing back to three points on the wall far above.

The only feature on the ground is some sort of stone podium.  The elder stands at it looking perplexed.


----------



## Muk (Apr 16, 2014)

"Anyone got a spell that would allow us to dig a hole underneath this pit and then we could just walk pass this whole contraption and let Troyce disable to main device once again?" Ricket asks the group.

"I really don't feel like filling this pit with floor tiles, since it would take rather a lot of time."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2014)

Tassara frowns looking at the golem.

K.Arcana + Spellcraft
1d20+3=13, 1d20+3=4 (( going to assume it's a big NOPE))

"...I guess Drell would know what's that exactly..." she looks back at the rest of the party "Anyone has any idea about that" she points at the golem. 


"Is something wrong? Is that not supposed to be there?" Tassara asks the elder intrigued.

EDIT: Tassara will cast Detect Magic.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 16, 2014)

Following Tassara out, she runs her hand down Hayao's arm as she leaves.  Once in the room, “I'm just as clueless as you are Kid.” she shrugs, walking forward and taking a look at the podium.


Knowledge Arcana-
Roll(1d20)+6:
9,+6
Total:15

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+15:
14,+15
Total:29

Disable device(If needed for the stone podium)-
Roll(1d20)+12:
18,+12
Total:30


----------



## Kuno (Apr 16, 2014)

"I have a spell that shapes stone.  I was thinking of a bridge but I suppose I could form a tunnel going around the blades...."  Kaylee thinks for a moment and judges the width that she would need and if she could shape a tunnel at all.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
11,+19
Total:30


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 16, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara frowns looking at the golem.
> 
> K.Arcana + Spellcraft
> 1d20+3=13, 1d20+3=4 (( going to assume it's a big NOPE))
> ...



The Elder frowns at the podium apparently ignoring the golem.  "This is supposed to open the door, or half of it at least, but it doesn't seem to do anything. "

Tassara recognizes nothing about the golem.  It doesn't seem to react to the party though if it's even aware of them.

Magically she detects powerful magic in the energy around the golem and very faint magic on the podium.



Captain Obvious said:


> Following Tassara out, she runs her hand down Hayao's arm as she leaves.  Once in the room, ?I'm just as clueless as you are Kid.? she shrugs, walking forward and taking a look at the podium.
> 
> 
> Knowledge Arcana-
> ...



As the elder says the podium doesn't seem to do anything.   Yuki recognizes the basic characteristics of a golem from the creature but it doesn't seem like any she has seen or heard of.



Kuno said:


> "I have a spell that shapes stone.  I was thinking of a bridge but I suppose I could form a tunnel going around the blades...."  Kaylee thinks for a moment and judges the width that she would need and if she could shape a tunnel at all.
> 
> Perception:
> Roll(1d20)+19:
> ...



The pit is the width of the room (20') and 10' across.  It's about 10' deep before hitting the blade launching mechanics, how far those go down isn't clear.  Going under it probably wouldn't work (10' down, across, and up would give you about a 8"x8" tunnel.  Maybe if Nissa were here....)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2014)

"Would you come closer with me?" Tassara asks the Elder and moves a little closer, just enough to check the magic on the throne. "This has some kind of magic to it..."

Spellcraft
1d20+3=5

((   No one else has spellcraft? ))

".... I'm sorry, I don't know what this is... " she sighs deeply "I guess we didn't expect to check this kind of thing... otherwise I would have asked at least Duncan to stay with us"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 16, 2014)

Yuki will look around at everyone, grin wildly, then take a running leap towards the top of the Golem.


Acrobatics-
Roll(1d20)+19:
19,+19
Total:38

Climb(Just to be safe)-
Roll(1d20)+15:
16,+15
Total:31

If she gets on top of it, she'll take a spellcraft check.

Roll(1d20)+2:
18,+2
Total:20

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+15:
10,+15
Total:25


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 16, 2014)

OOC: Finally time to shine with Drell gone 

Hayao looks over the barbed devil's body as it is felled, committing its tactics to memory, and bowing his head to Tassara. "Thank you, Tassara. Your support is well met." He pauses a moment to meditate on his foolishness, and resolves to get an idea of a creature's abilities before charging next time. Then he continues on with the rest. He shoots Yuki a small smile when no one is looking, but is otherwise stoic as normal.

Casting *Detect Magic* on the Golem, he narrows his eyes behind the spectacles to try and understand just what he's looking at.

"I'm not quite sure what that is either."

Knowledge Arcana; Spellcraft = 1d20+14=27, 1d20+20=36

He then tries to sense if the golem is perhaps organic or some such.

Lifesense 1d20+15=31


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 16, 2014)

"I could allow Troyce to fly through, although with little practice I imagine it would prove difficult," Drell says, frowning. "I think a tunnel may be our best option, or a bridge."

Drell watches the saws for a little, trying to judge if there's any room to make a bridge that would allow them to avoid the saws completely.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 16, 2014)

"I think the most direct route would probably be best", Troyce offers his input as he watches the saw mechanism with awe-filled eyes.

Knowledge (Engineering) +17
10+17=27



Nicodemus said:


> "I could allow Troyce to fly through, although with little practice I imagine it would prove difficult," Drell says, frowning. "I think a tunnel may be our best option, or a bridge."
> 
> Drell watches the saws for a little, trying to judge if there's any room to make a bridge that would allow them to avoid the saws completely.



"Actually - and I know this may sound preposterous - but I think my dancing skills _might _transfer into flight skills if I do it right. I have no experience to base this on, of course, but I have a feeling."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2014)

"A golem... I don't like the looks of it and for some reason I think we have to kill it."
Ulysesn taps his foot.


WorkingMoogle said:


> As the elder says the podium doesn't seem to do anything.   Yuki recognizes the basic characteristics of a golem from the creature but it doesn't seem like any she has seen or heard of.


"Hey Old man, do you think that this has anything to do with those glass tubes each room had?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Would you come closer with me?" Tassara asks the Elder and moves a little closer, just enough to check the magic on the throne. "This has some kind of magic to it..."


((It's not a throne, it's a podium, like the sort of thing speakers use when addressing an audience.  Well, it's not really a podium but that's what it looks like))

The Elder helpfully steps aside to allow Tassara to inspect it.  She's pretty sure it runs on some sort of magic. [/captainamericaavengers.jpg]



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki will look around at everyone, grin  wildly, then take a running leap towards the top of the Golem.


Yuki leaps an impressive 10' in the air but unfortunately is still out of reach of the golem to pull herself up.




Hidden Nin said:


> Casting *Detect Magic* on the Golem, he narrows his eyes behind the spectacles to try and understand just what he's looking at.


The golem itself is a humanoid type, looking very much like a man crafted of iron reinforced wood.  He can't really say without an up-close inspection but it would appear to be crafted for more general use than merely combat.  The golem itself doesn't radiate magic (they generally don't) however the energy around it is clearly powerful magic.

It appears to be a mix of divination and abjuration magics.  It appears to be focused on keeping the creature in stasis and studying it, although to what end he can only speculate.



Nicodemus said:


> Drell watches the saws for a little, trying to judge if there's any room  to make a bridge that would allow them to avoid the saws  completely.


There's no "safe" passage for a bridge, any place it is put would be struck by blades.  Assuming the blades are infinite they would eventually tear through any artificial blockade.



Crossbow said:


> "I think the most direct route would probably  be best", Troyce offers his input as he watches the saw mechanism with  awe-filled eyes.
> 
> Knowledge (Engineering) +17
> 10+17=27


It's a fascinating machine to be honest.  The pit projects the blades up to the upper device that "catches" them.  With study it does seem to be a frail balance though, one would think that if it was disrupted it would at least take some effort to recover from.

Granted that assumes one could survive the "disrupting" process.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hey Old man, do you think that this has anything to do with those glass tubes each room had?"



The elder shrugs slightly, "I don't know.  The others that returned, well, none of them wanted to talk very much about this place so I don't know much detail.  For them they worked with this device and opened the door."


----------



## kluang (Apr 16, 2014)

"Interesting. ...."

Zozaria looks at the room they're in.

K. Dungeoneering

1d20+13
10+13= 23


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2014)

kluang said:


> "Interesting. ...."
> 
> Zozaria looks at the room they're in.
> 
> ...



Other than the size/shape it's a pretty typical room.  It feels "natural" to Zozaria, he gets the feeling they're still on the same plane, but there's a sort of presssure in the air that suggests they're underground somewhere.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 16, 2014)

Duncan attempts to memorize the way the blades move and crack the pattern.

Animal Affinity: (27/31) +2 to wisdom modifier.

Perception:

Roll(1d20)+11:
4,+11
Total:15

Memorize: 

Roll(1d20)+11:
17,+11
Total:28


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2014)

^ Sure thing, Duncan has the pattern down.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 16, 2014)

"Right so, I got the pattern of the blades" He will tell Troyce and the others the pattern.

"You could fly through during certain points once Drell casts fly on ye, but we got more skill with flyin so I don't know if it's better for us to just try and destroy the machine rather than disable it."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 16, 2014)

"Actually - ye could summon one of yer pals, Kaylee and I could swap positions with that and Troyce usin my Dimensional swap power - ye think that might work?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 16, 2014)

"It's very possible."  Kaylee thinks for a moment and nods.  Walking near the edge of the pit but staying far enough back to keep away from danger she will use Summon Nature's Ally.  

Summoning a small air elemental Kaylee will speak to it in auran.  


Auran
*Spoiler*: __ 




"My friend please remain still.  We only need you for a moment to trade places with one of my companions then you will be free to leave as you wish.  Thank you..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2014)

((Yup yup no problem))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 16, 2014)

"Alright,"

Duncan uses Dimensional Swap (24/31) with the air elemental and Troyce.

((From the pattern is there a safe way to fly cross?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Alright,"
> 
> Duncan uses Dimensional Swap (24/31) with the air elemental and Troyce.
> 
> ((From the pattern is there a safe way to fly cross?))



Yeah there are "holes" in the pattern that one could fly/jump through as long as they don't dilly-dally.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 17, 2014)

Yuki gets frustrated as her leaps keep missing, sighing and stepping away.  She looks at the glowing energy that trails to the three points on the wall, she walks towards it.  “Can anybody help me figure this out?  This stuff might have something to do with the golem.”

Knowledge Arcana-
Roll(1d20)+6:
4,+6
Total:10

Spellcraft-
Roll(1d20)+2:
20,+2
Total:22

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+15:
7,+15
Total:22

Use magic device?-
Roll(1d20)+8:
15,+8
Total:23


----------



## soulnova (Apr 17, 2014)

Tassara will check the lines of energy with Detect Magic.

K.Arcana+Spellcraft 1d20+3=9, 1d20+3=13 ((nope, nope, nope))

"Hayao?" she looks back "What do you think it would happen if we disrupt these? Do you think the golem would wake up?* Did you also check the podium?*"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 17, 2014)

"The golem is of a simple humanoid design; similar to a man crafted of iron reinforced with wood. I can't be 100% certain without a closer look but my guess is that it was created for more than use in combat. It doesn't radiate magic. However, the energy around it is powerful mix of divination and abjuration magics. It appears to be focused on keeping the creature in stasis and studying it, but I do not know to what end."

He looks over at the podium and shakes his head. "I can only Detect Magic once a day; it is not a spell, simply a skill I picked up through disciplining myself." He moves over to inspect the podium anyway, however.

"If you disturb the magics, there is a strong chance it will indeed wake up. These are not trivial spells keeping it in place, logic dictates it is a powerful creature being contained here."



OOC: Sorry, still scrambling in terms of schedule! Posts will be sporadic at best. You can assume anything he learns he immediately relays though, if I don't post it within like 15 minutes of when EM does.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 17, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki gets frustrated as her leaps keep missing, sighing and stepping away.  She looks at the glowing energy that trails to the three points on the wall, she walks towards it.  ?Can anybody help me figure this out?  This stuff might have something to do with the golem.?
> 
> Knowledge Arcana-
> Roll(1d20)+6:
> ...


You have use magic device?  

The amount of magic being manipulated by the points on the wall looks impressive to Yuki.  There doesn't seem to be a way to control them though, normally she'd expect some sort of interface.


Hidden Nin said:


> "The golem is of a simple humanoid design; similar to a man crafted of iron reinforced with wood. I can't be 100% certain without a closer look but my guess is that it was created for more than use in combat. It doesn't radiate magic. However, the energy around it is powerful mix of divination and abjuration magics. It appears to be focused on keeping the creature in stasis and studying it, but I do not know to what end."
> 
> He looks over at the podium and shakes his head. "I can only Detect Magic once a day; it is not a spell, simply a skill I picked up through disciplining myself." He moves over to inspect the podium anyway, however.
> 
> ...


((No worries on the schedule,  I'm just teasing because I was bored.   I know rl has priority. ))

Assuming Hayao didn't drop concentration his detect magic should still be functioning.  The podium has a very faint aura, like that of an expired spell or depleted magic item.  It doesn't stand out as any particular school.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 17, 2014)

She bites her lip, looking at the things, and if Hayao tells them about the spell, she'll walk over there again.  "Stand back.  I'm going to try some magic." she pops her knuckles, using a Ki point, focusing it into her fist.  She'll punch the podium with her magical attack, to try to jumpstart it

Attack!
Roll(1d20)+11:
8,+11
Total:19



> At 4th level, ki strike allows his unarmed attacks to be treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.


((Should be able to be used like this.  ))

And then she'll see if she can use it or activate it.

Use magical Device.
Roll(1d20)+8:
10,+8
Total:18


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 17, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She bites her lip, looking at the things, and if Hayao tells them about the spell, she'll walk over there again.  "Stand back.  I'm going to try some magic." she pops her knuckles, using a Ki point, focusing it into her fist.  She'll punch the podium with her magical attack, to try to jumpstart it
> 
> Attack!
> Roll(1d20)+11:
> ...



( ( you actually don't have to use a ki point for that, you just have to have at least one available in your pool))

There's the barest glimmer of response from the podium.  Yuki thinks it's expecting magical power to be supplied in a different manner.  She might be able to force a reaction this way but it will be dangerous and unpredictable.

((Which is basically Yuki's middle name  ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 17, 2014)

((Yuki 'Dangerous and unpredictable' Zensoku!    Do I need any more attack rolls?))

Unless anyone forcibly makes her stop she will continue punching it with the magic, since there really isn't any spellcasters, other than Tassara.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 17, 2014)

((No attack rolls are needed, I'll post results when I get home and have access to my d10000 random-magical-effects table.  Though it feels wrong using it when Duncan isn't here))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 17, 2014)

Tassara carefully stands back, and slightly pushes the Elder behind her. "I don't think we should be this close...." she glances at Hayao.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 17, 2014)

Troyce quickly composes himself after the shift and goes to town on the machine.

Disable Device +19
10+19=29


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 17, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce quickly composes himself after the shift and goes to town on the machine.
> 
> Disable Device +19
> 10+19=29



Similar to the previous machine Troyce quickly locates one key part that seems to drive the machinery.   Pulling it gently free the machine grinds to a halt.  A moment later the blades cease their movement.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 17, 2014)

"Alright then", Troyce hollers to the folks across the pit. "If you guys can use you rock magic or flight powers or whaever to get over here, the door's waiting."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 17, 2014)

Using her shape stone spell, Kaylee quickly creates a bridge for the rest of them to cross the pit.  She doesn't waste time but hurries both herself and Brox across the platform to stand next to Troyce.  "Good job Troyce."  Smiling at him for a moment then she sighs.  "Mind checking the door to be safe?"  She says glancing at the door.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 17, 2014)

"I don't...think this is a good idea..." Hayao remarks quietly as he takes a step back away from the podium as well. He lacks any alternatives, however, and so defaults to Yuki's method in the end.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 17, 2014)

Duncan hurries across the bridge and goes to the door, listening for what might be on the other side:

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+11:
16,+11
Total:27


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 17, 2014)

"Gladly" Troyce bows his head a bit to Kaylee before going over to the door.

Perception +12
13+12=25


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2014)

((@#$@ing Firefox crash in the middle of this))


*Spoiler*: _Team Fight_ 






Captain Obvious said:


> ((Yuki 'Dangerous and unpredictable' Zensoku!    Do I need any more attack rolls?))
> 
> Unless anyone forcibly makes her stop she will continue punching it with the magic, since there really isn't any spellcasters, other than Tassara.


((*cracks knuckles*))
Yuki gives the machine another punch.  Nothing appears to happen though.  She punches again.  Again nothing seems to happen.

She tries a third time.  And a fourth.

*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 




Next time you check you'll find you have a sixth finger on each hand.




And a fifth.  99 drops of sticky ooze rain down in the room gluing people to the floor.  Committed now she tries a sixth, seventh to no effect, then an eight... waves of energy emit from the podium  everyone in the room.

Keep going?






*Spoiler*: _Team Trap_ 




Neither Duncan nor Troyce find any traps in the room.  They open the door to reveal a circular room about 30' across with a 50' high ceiling.  A strange creature is suspended in the air about halfway up.

It is roughly man-sized but is winged and has vaguely draconic features, and four arms.  It hangs in the air from three thick metal cables that crackle with energy that drains away into the walls.

On the floor in the center of the room is a small device covered in levers, switches, dials, and buttons.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 17, 2014)

"I guess that won't work either" Tassara makes her best to unstick herself from the floor.  "Do you think I can try it?"


If able, Tassara will channel energy through the machine to see how it reacts. If there's no reaction, she then will go to the lines of energy coming from the golem and poke/scratch it with with the tip of her halberd. _"Hold on to your butts"_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "I guess that won't work either" Tassara makes her best to unstick herself from the floor.  "Do you think I can try it?"
> 
> 
> If able, Tassara will channel energy through the machine to see how it reacts. If there's no reaction, she then will go to the lines of energy coming from the golem and poke/scratch it with with the tip of her halberd. _"Hold on to your butts"_



There's no reaction from channeling energy.  The points where the energy is on the wall are a good 30' in the air, Tassara can't reach them from the floor.

As to unstickying, nothing seems to work, you'll probably need to leave your shoes/boots behind


----------



## Kuno (Apr 17, 2014)

Ignoring the small device, to let others more knowledgeable in those types of things deal with it, Kaylee stares up at the creature.  "Hello?"  She says softly trying to gauge if it is friendly, intelligent, or knows common at least.  Thinking for a moment she ponders what it is and why it might be up there.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
15,+19
Total:34

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+15:
19,+15
Total:34


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 17, 2014)

Yuki growls, and if nobody comes up with another idea...She'll continue her attacks through the stickiness.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 17, 2014)

"That's a bit fucked up." Duncan looks around at the device and goes to the control panel. "Last time I pulled a lever my eyes fell out. This might cause this guy a bit of harm."

((Is there an exit door in the room?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Ignoring the small device, to let others more knowledgeable in those types of things deal with it, Kaylee stares up at the creature.  "Hello?"  She says softly trying to gauge if it is friendly, intelligent, or knows common at least.  Thinking for a moment she ponders what it is and why it might be up there.


((Bah, I knew I missed something from the crashed post))

The creature isn't anything Kaylee recognizes as part of nature.  It appears to be unconscious though occasionally it seems to wince as the energy is especially strong.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki growls, and if nobody comes up with  another idea...She'll continue her attacks through the  stickiness.



She tries again ((nothing?)), and again, ((nothing?)), and again ((nothing?)), then finally and suddenly the energy about the golem clicks off.

It becomes alert simultaneously as it falls and lands with surprising agility, rising up to its feet.  It's eerily motionless but you get the impression that it's observing the group.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "That's a bit fucked up." Duncan looks around at the device and goes to the control panel. "Last time I pulled a lever my eyes fell out. This might cause this guy a bit of harm."
> 
> ((Is there an exit door in the room?))



((Just the one the group entered through.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 17, 2014)

“Hello?  Can you understand me?” she takes the golem waking up in stride, waving her hand above her head at it.  “Why were you put here?” she only asks if it gives a response.

Diplomacy-
Roll(1d20)+8:
17,+8
Total:25

Sense motive-
Roll(1d20)+6:
5,+6
Total:11


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 17, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> She tries again ((nothing?)), and again, ((nothing?)), and again ((nothing?)), then finally and suddenly the energy about the golem clicks off.
> 
> It becomes alert simultaneously as it falls and lands with surprising agility, rising up to its feet.  It's eerily motionless but you get the impression that it's observing the group.


Ulysesn waves
"Helloooooo, why do I have an extra finger?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 17, 2014)

Tassara will leave her shoes behind with a sigh.  

"Greetings..." she tells de Golem, keeping her distance and waiting to see how it reacts. "What are you doing here?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 17, 2014)

Duncan looks at the energy being drawn from it, wondering if this is a magical device extracting magic from the creature:

Knowledge arcana: Roll(1d20)+17:
16,+17
Total:33 (33)

Spell Craft:
Roll(1d20)+15:
2,+15
Total:17


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> ?Hello?  Can you understand me?? she takes the golem waking up in stride, waving her hand above her head at it.  ?Why were you put here?? she only asks if it gives a response.


"Understand.  Dialect, common.  Human.  Female  Young adult."  It speaks common though the accent is somewhat archaic and the phrasing is unusual.  It pauses for a moment before continuing, "memory corruption present.  Missing information.  Attempting recovery.  Recovery failed.  Attempting restore.  Restore failed.  Insufficient information to answer query."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn waves
> "Helloooooo, why do I have an extra finger?"


The creature looks at Ulysesn, "insufficient information to answer query."

Makenna peers at Ulysesn oddly, apparently torn between horror and laughing.



soulnova said:


> Tassara will leave her shoes behind with a sigh.
> 
> "Greetings..." she tells de Golem, keeping her distance and waiting to see how it reacts. "What are you doing here?"


"Query response: Standing.  This one is designed for creation and destruction, what is required?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at the energy being drawn from it, wondering if this is a magical device extracting magic from the creature:
> 
> Knowledge arcana: Roll(1d20)+17:
> 16,+17
> ...



The device doesn't look like any sort of magic Duncan has seen before.

The conclusion that it's somehow draining magical energy from the creature does seem correct however.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 17, 2014)

Frowning Kaylee casts Detect Magic, for some reason all she can think of was what had introduced them to Nissa.  "We need to help it."  She looks at the cable and see how they are hooked up and if they could let it down.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
18,+19
Total:37


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 17, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Understand.  Dialect, common.  Human.  Female  Young adult."  It speaks common though the accent is somewhat archaic and the phrasing is unusual.  It pauses for a moment before continuing, "memory corruption present.  Missing information.  Attempting recovery.  Recovery failed.  Attempting restore.  Restore failed.  Insufficient information to answer query."
> 
> 
> The creature looks at Ulysesn, "insufficient information to answer query."
> ...


Ulysesn shakes his head
"Okay another finger... guess that just means I can afford to lose one?"
Ulysesn looks to the golem
"You're a construct designed for creation yes? I can think of something you could help create. There is something broken the way we came in 3 rooms, can you repair it?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 17, 2014)

"Explain your abilities first" Tassara asks certainly worried about the desctruction part.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Frowning Kaylee casts Detect Magic, for some reason all she can think of was what had introduced them to Nissa.  "We need to help it."  She looks at the cable and see how they are hooked up and if they could let it down.


The cables are rather thick and anchored into the wall but presumably they could simply be severed.  They're clasped to the creature's shoulders and neck though, it would probably take some care to let it free without hurting it.

Mere visual observation can't say what the energy might do if one came in contact with it too.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn shakes his head
> "Okay another finger... guess that just means I can afford to lose one?"
> Ulysesn looks to the golem
> "You're a construct designed for creation yes? I  can think of something you could help create. There is something broken  the way we came in 3 rooms, can you repair it?"


The creature raises a three-fingered hand, each finger splits into two extra-articulate smaller fingers there's a small arc of energy between them, "creation, this one was designed with repair elements in mind.  Further observation required to estimate capability to repair."



soulnova said:


> "Explain your abilities first" Tassara asks certainly worried about the desctruction part.


"Enumeration: Creation mode: This one is was designed to facilitate repairs of all materials.  This one was designed with the ability to create items of metal, stone, wood, ceramics, mechanics, alloys.  This one can constructed enhanced quality weapons, armor, tools, and constructs."

"Destruction mode: this one was designed with the ability to facilitate combat at short, medium, and long range.  This one utilizes a variety of devices and styles to optimize against opponents."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 17, 2014)

Duncan inspects the control panel for anything that might help them

Perception
Roll(1d20)+11:
13,+11
Total:24


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan inspects the control panel for anything that might help them
> 
> Perception
> Roll(1d20)+11:
> ...



Unfortunately the device has no markings or labels to indicate what any of the levers, buttons, dials, etc do.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 17, 2014)

"Guys...I don't even know if Flint can even get through the door." She scowls, stepping out of her sandals.  "I'm sure he'll be able to fix anything we need fixed...but, that's a big issue."  She looks at the golem, "What do you think big guy?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Guys...I don't even know if Flint can even get through the door." She scowls, stepping out of her sandals.  "I'm sure he'll be able to fix anything we need fixed...but, that's a big issue."  She looks at the golem, "What do you think big guy?"



"Flint: brittle when exposed to heat.  Suitable for engraving.  Suitable hinges and mechanics.  Flint door decorative; destruction mode," the tiny more agile fingers join back together and additional paneling opens to plate the hands, elbows, shoulders, knees, and feet.  "Should be sufficient for bypassing door problem."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 17, 2014)

"Uh...so...should I just....?" Duncan turns a dial counter clockwise and sees what happens.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 17, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Flint: brittle when exposed to heat.  Suitable for engraving.  Suitable hinges and mechanics.  Flint door decorative; destruction mode," the tiny more agile fingers join back together and additional paneling opens to plate the hands, elbows, shoulders, knees, and feet.  "Should be sufficient for bypassing door problem."



"Well he seems cool, let him at the door if he wants to."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Uh...so...should I just....?" Duncan turns a dial counter clockwise and sees what happens.



Nothing in particular happens... this time.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 17, 2014)

Yuki nods, grinning, "Alright, if you guys are ready, Let's do this." she turns around, with a look of power in her expression.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 17, 2014)

"Eh...well let's try this one then..." Duncan presses a button


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2014)

"Interesting," Drell murmurs, glancing up at the wires and the energy running through them. "This is...I've read theoretical papers concerning this kind of thing. Kaylee, is this at all similar to the machine you and Ulyssesn encountered when freeing the fae held captive by the alchemist?"

*Spellcraft*
Roll(1d20)+34:
3,+34
Total:37

*Knowledge: Arcana*
Roll(1d20)+37:
11,+37
Total:48


----------



## Vergil (Apr 17, 2014)

"Uh Drell, ye think ye can....like cast fly on him and then we can sever the cables safely?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2014)

Drell arches an eyebrow. "Cut it down? For all we know this machine is essential to keeping the fabric of this hideaway intact. I'd prefer to know what I'm dealing with before I decide to go in like a monkey swinging a stick."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2014)

((Doing this out of order because, well, you'll see  ))



Nicodemus said:


> "Interesting," Drell murmurs, glancing up at  the wires and the energy running through them. "This is...I've read  theoretical papers concerning this kind of thing. Kaylee, is this at all  similar to the machine you and Ulyssesn encountered when freeing the  fae held captive by the alchemist?"


The device/contraption is actually purely mechanical but it does appear to be manipulating the magical energy of the creature.  It's manipulating vast amounts of magical energy drawing it elsewhere in the complex.  To what end Drell can't be sure.




Vergil said:


> "Eh...well let's try this one then..." Duncan presses a button


There's a slight shock when Duncan pushes the button and the energy along one of the chains shifts for a moment playing across the room...  striking Drell.  The light is blindingly bright for a moment, when their vision clears...

... where Drell stood a moment before is a now a delicate looking girl with exotic almost alien features.  Her eyes are sullen and full of tears and she looks as if she might weep at any moment.


*Spoiler*: _Drell_ 




You have been transformed into a .

Character sheet changes:
Elf attribute modifiers are undone (-2 int, -2 dex, +2 con?).  Any abilities/immunities due to being an elf are removed.

You gain the following attribute modifiers: +10 Dex, +8 Con, +4 Int, +6 Wis, +10 Chr
Type changes to 'fae'
Darkvision 90', low light vision
Sex changes to female
Guarded: Add your Charisma to your AC as a deflection bonus

Insane Beauty: This ability affects all humanoids within 30 feet who are viewing a lampad in conditions brighter than dim light. Those who look directly upon the lampad must succeed at a DC (13+Chr) Will save or gain the confused condition for 1d6 rounds. A creature that succeeds at the save is immune to the same lampad's insane beauty for 24 hours.  Given time you can learn to suppress the ability (sufficient clothing can suppress it in the meantime).

You feel a pool of magical energy within you, given time (and desire  ) you can learn to cast spells as a druid (up to eventually 5th level).

Weep: You can cry as a standard action causing any creature within 30' that can hear you must will save (DC 13+Chr) or become shaken.

Your equipment, feats, skills, class abilities, hp, HD, saves are unchanged (except as modified by your attribute changes)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 17, 2014)

Hayao is careful as he tries to chop what remains of his sandals from the goo, even if it ruins them, but just doesn't want his kukri stuck in the ooze as well. If successful, he brings the mangled broken and rent asunder remains over to the golem, fearless as he places them in front of it, and takes a step back.

"Begin Creation Mode. Repair." The elf indicates his sandals, and watches for the reaction.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao is careful as he tries to chop what remains of his sandals from the goo, even if it ruins them, but just doesn't want his kukri stuck in the ooze as well. If successful, he brings the mangled broken and rent asunder remains over to the golem, fearless as he places them in front of it, and takes a step back.
> 
> "Begin Creation Mode. Repair." The elf indicates his sandals, and watches for the reaction.



The goo is no longer sticky (or even really present), the items are simply attached to the ground.  Still Hayao can chop out the bits of his sandals.

The construct takes the sandles and runs his hands over them.  A moment later they're completely repaired as if undamaged.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 17, 2014)

Hayao raises a thin eyebrow in a momentary fit of surprise, but regains his composure quickly. "Thank you," he remarks, putting his geta back on with a bow towards the golem.

"Shall we?" he inquires of the others now.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 17, 2014)

Duncan would have burst out laughing but looked at the new form of Drell and found himself eeriely drawn to it. He looks at Kaylee with a look of horror and his gaze is once again pulled towards fae Drell.

Will Save:
Roll(1d20)+4:
2,+4
Total:6

(Oh man)

Duncan becomes confused. He hurt himself in the confusion


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2014)

Drell glances at his new form, his face a mixture of confusion and curiosity. "Did you just change me into a _fae_?" He asks, his voice high pitched and feminine. "How many times will it take for you to learn that pressing random buttons on magical machines isn't a rational thing to do?"

He sighs. "This is ridiculous. The...benefits of this new form are...interesting. The appearance, less so. I don't know what the machine is harvesting magic for, but it is taking it somewhere else within the compound. We should continue to investigate. Unless, of course, you'd prefer to ogle my breasts."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 18, 2014)

"Be careful Dun..."  Kaylee wasn't able to finish the statement before the blinding light appeared.  Shielding her eyes she looks around.

Will:
Roll(1d20)+10:
4,+10
Total:14


Kaylee's eyes grow wide and she looks around.  "What happened to Drell?  What is you?"  She says confused and not making very good statements.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2014)

Drell rolls his/her eyes at Kaylee. "This is going to be a thing now, isn't it?" He/She asks, rubbing the bridge of his/her nose. "Please don't let this be a thing. I have enough difficulty with you all already, I don't need my mere presence to reduce you to stumbling imbeciles."


----------



## Muk (Apr 18, 2014)

WIll save:
1d20+13
19+13 = 32

After the blinding light Ricket looks over. "Er .. nice going Duncan. Let me show you how you look, Drell." He'll put up a silent image that is a mirror for Drell to look at himself.

"Maybe if I smash the cables from afar, it shouldn't bounce magic off randomly? Or we can keep trying to push buttons."

He'll use his spider climb to get up and then use bouncing hammer to smash the cables.


*Spoiler*: _atk_ 




1d20+18
19+18 = 37

1d20+18
19+18 = 37

1d20+18
20+18 = 38

1d20+18
12+18 = 30

1d20+18
8+18 = 26





*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 




1d8+11
4+11 = 15

1d8+11
3+11 = 14

1d8+11
2+11 = 13

1d8+11
6+11 = 17

1d8+11
3+11 = 14


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

Muk said:


> WIll save:
> 1d20+13
> 19+13 = 32
> 
> ...



The thrown hammer is caught by the crackling energy and then thrown randomly and violently across the room.  It doesn't appear to cause any damage.


----------



## Muk (Apr 18, 2014)

"Or I guess there is some sort of magical shield protecting the cables," Ricket observes. "Duncan go press some more buttons." In the meantime Ricket climbs back down or if Duncan is still confused Ricket will press a whole bunch of buttons, turn dials and pull levers.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Or I guess there is some sort of magical shield protecting the cables," Ricket observes. "Duncan go press some more buttons." In the meantime Ricket climbs back down or if Duncan is still confused Ricket will press a whole bunch of buttons and pull levers.



((Because why not, right?  ))

Ricket goes and starts randomly pulling levers, a blast of energy strikes Kaylee leaving her charred as if burned at the stake.


*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




No damage, just cosmetic.  You'll "heal" naturally over the course of a few days.




After a moment more of working with the levers and dials the chains holding the creature suddenly come undone and the creature falls roughly to the floor.

Oddly the multi-armed draconic appearance melts away a moment after she's released leaving behind a young short-haired unconscious woman.


----------



## Muk (Apr 18, 2014)

Ricket takes a look at the woman and tries to examine her.

Heal:
1d20+3
2+3 = 5

Knowledge arcana
1d20+13
10+13 = 23

Spellcraft:
1d20+13
5+13 = 18

And he'll spend a charge from the healing belt. Maybe it'll do the trick.

1 charge of healing:
2d8+0
3,6+0 = 9


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

Muk said:


> Ricket takes a look at the woman and tries to examine her.
> 
> Heal:
> 1d20+3
> ...



Ricket isn't sure what's wrong, she doesn't seem injured and doesn't respond to healing.  The transformation was clearly magic but Ricket doesn't recognize the source.


----------



## Muk (Apr 18, 2014)

"Drell, what sort of illness befalls her? I can't figure it out," Ricket directs his attention to Drell.

The woman is still alive and breathing, right?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Drell, what sort of illness befalls her? I can't figure it out," Ricket directs his attention to Drell.
> 
> The woman is still alive and breathing, right?



Yes, just unconscious.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2014)

"Well, off the top of my head, she was having magical energy ripped out of her," Drell says, kneeling next to the woman. "That just might have something to do with it." He/She casts detect magic on the woman.

*Knowledge: Arcana*
(Take 10)
10+39=49

*Spellcraft*
(Take 10)
10+35=45

*Heal*
Roll(1d20)+3:
4,+3
Total:7


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "Well, off the top of my head, she was having magical energy ripped out of her," Drell says, kneeling next to the woman. "That just might have something to do with it." He/She casts detect magic on the woman.
> 
> *Knowledge: Arcana*
> (Take 10)
> ...



Drell recognizes the transformation as an obscure ritual magic known as a synergist, a spell caster that makes a pact of some sort with a powerful outsider, allowing it a measure of access to this world in exchange for power and protection.  The nature of these beings and their agreements vary dramatically.

He can venture a guess that being unconscious is a result of the magic drawing contraption but he is unable to diagnose the extent of her injuries.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 18, 2014)

Duncan regains his focus and looks at Kaylee's charred form. Blinks and then looks at Ricket. Then back at Kaylee.

Spellcraft on Kaylee
Roll(1d20)+15:
9,+15
Total:24

Spellcraft on Drell
Roll(1d20)+15:
14,+15
Total:29

"Uh...Ye know I'd normally fly off inte a rage but all things considered...." without looking he points at Drell. 

"That's powerful magic - I mean te turn someone from one race to another....and gender too. I mean he lost his little elf stick, not that he was gonna get much action out of it anyway - now though with those looks, he gets to know what it feels like to be on the...receiving end of it though."

He goes over to Kaylee and winces "Does it hurt?" he asks concerned, "At least it wasn't me that did this to you!" he laughs very awkwardly.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 18, 2014)

"No...it's just..."  Scowling she holds her arms out and looks down at herself before glancing at Brox.  He just returns her look with wide eyes.  "What is..."  Not confused because of Drell just confused with life for a moment.  Shaking her head Kaylee looks toward the creature.  "What is wrong with her?"  She asks moving over to her and looking down.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
13,+19
Total:32

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+15:
11,+15
Total:26

Looking her over, Kaylee will use cure moderate wounds and try adding some of her life force to maybe 'jump start' the creature into consciousness.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 18, 2014)

"Alright, before we proceed... Do you have a name? I would like to refer to you on other way than simply... 'this one'"

"Should he check the broken tubes first? Can you explain what they are? I guess that would be better, right?" she looks at the rest of the party. "That way we can see if there's anything else linked to them before opening the door"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "No...it's just..."  Scowling she holds her arms out and looks down at herself before glancing at Brox.  He just returns her look with wide eyes.  "What is..."  Not confused because of Drell just confused with life for a moment.  Shaking her head Kaylee looks toward the creature.  "What is wrong with her?"  She asks moving over to her and looking down.
> 
> Perception:
> Roll(1d20)+19:
> ...



There's no response from the healing.  Her breathing is strong and steady though, Kaylee doesn't see anything wrong with her physically.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Alright, before we proceed... Do you have a name? I would like to refer to you on other way than simply... 'this one'"
> 
> "Should he check the broken tubes first? Can you explain what they are? I guess that would be better, right?" she looks at the rest of the party. "That way we can see if there's anything else linked to them before opening the door"



"Data missing.  This one lacks designation, please provide designation."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 18, 2014)

"I...Did call him Flint, but I don't think he liked that.  Clay maybe?  Can create, yet destroy." Yuki rubs her arm while chuckling.  "But yeah, I think having him check that stuff out first would be a must."


----------



## Muk (Apr 18, 2014)

Ricket will take another look around the room and see if there is anything else they need to do.

If there isn't anything else he'll try pushing a few more buttons. If nothing else happens he'll pick up the woman and say: "Let's have Tassara take a look at her, I don't think we can do much else here."

He'll head back out the way they came.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 18, 2014)

"I don't think we can do anything else..."  Kaylee stands agreeing with Ricket.  "We better be careful in the room with the robots.  We don't know if they were deactivated."  She will follow him out of the room.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

Muk said:


> Ricket will take another look around the room and see if there is anything else they need to do.
> 
> If there isn't anything else he'll try pushing a few more buttons. If nothing else happens he'll pick up the woman and say: "Let's have Tassara take a look at her, I don't think we can do much else here."
> 
> He'll head back out the way they came.



There's no response from the controls this time.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I...Did call him Flint, but I don't think he liked that.  Clay maybe?  Can create, yet destroy." Yuki rubs her arm while chuckling.  "But yeah, I think having him check that stuff out first would be a must."



( ( in the interests of keeping the group together I'll move forward a bit. ))

The construct examines one of the broken tubes and replies, "device is functional.  Missing component as source of energy.  Unable to power connected device without."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 18, 2014)

"Designation..."

"Uhmm.... what about... _Talon_?" she suggests hoping is of his liking.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Designation..."
> 
> "Uhmm.... what about... _Talon_?" she suggests hoping is of his liking.



"Acknowledged.   This one will use designation: Talon."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "That's powerful magic - I mean te turn someone from one race to another....and gender too. I mean he lost his little elf stick, not that he was gonna get much action out of it anyway - now though with those looks, he gets to know what it feels like to be on the...receiving end of it though."



"It is powerful magic," Drell says. "Very powerful. The Elder's brother seems to have made contact with some kind of extraplanar being, granting it access to this plane in exchange for power and protection. I can theorize that this woman's magical energy was being...fed to that being, for lack of a better word, but I have no way to prove it."

He/She fixes Duncan with a steady, unamused look. "You are not a bright man Duncan. I am not..." he/she pauses, "unfamiliar with being on the 'receiving end' as you so wonderfully put it." He/She shrugs. "But it's moot. I have little interest in physical relationships. This...transformation should not prove overly inconvenient once I can get rid of these ridiculous eyes."

He follows Ricket back the way they came.


----------



## Muk (Apr 18, 2014)

"Hey Tassara, take a look at this woman," Ricket lays the woman on the floor once he's back at the entrance. "This woman had her magic drained earlier, maybe you can figure out why she's like unconscious and stuff."

((assuming nothing bad happens on the way back to the entrance))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

Muk said:


> ((assuming nothing bad happens on the way back to the entrance))


Depends, are you using another invisibility sphere?


----------



## Vergil (Apr 18, 2014)

Duncan was about to look at Drell as he spoke but stopped himself

"Oh yeah....yer an elf, ye like te explore each others caverns. Well even if you've traveled down the dirt road, bein penetrated as a woman is totally different. Also ye got te sit down when ye pee now so writin yer name in the snow is gonna be harder."


----------



## Muk (Apr 18, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Depends, are you using another invisibility sphere?


((Sure I'll pop another invisible sphere against the constructs))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

Muk said:


> ((Sure I'll pop another invisible sphere against the constructs))



Then the trip back is uneventful.  The door is open when they return to it, there is no sign of the other group, it's unclear if they have yet to return or have already moved on.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 18, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ( ( in the interests of keeping the group together I'll move forward a bit. ))
> 
> The construct examines one of the broken tubes and replies, "device is functional.  Missing component as source of energy.  Unable to power connected device without."


"Right Talon.  What kind of component do we need?  Can you tell what kind of energy is needed?" she asks, standing next to the golem, looking at the tubes.

Knowledge: Engineering-
Roll(1d20)+2:
14,+2
Total:16

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+15:
10,+15
Total:25


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Right Talon.  What kind of component do we need?  Can you tell what kind of energy is needed?" she asks, standing next to the golem, looking at the tubes.
> 
> Knowledge: Engineering-
> Roll(1d20)+2:
> ...



"Designed to process high energy being.  Other being may serve at reduced capacity,  likely result in degradation of energy source."  It point as the body of whichever creature was slain in this room.


----------



## Muk (Apr 18, 2014)

"So ... the door opened ... let's jam it in so it won't close again," Ricket looks at the open doors. He'll try and find something to jam the doors in, and if can't find anything, he'll break something to jam it.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

Ricket doesn't carry pitons?  For shame!

Ricket can wedge some rubble into the doorway, it's better than nothing but probably won't hold too much.


----------



## Muk (Apr 18, 2014)

Ricket goes into his backpacks and pulls out ten pitons! Then he wedges them into the doorway to block it from closing off.

((totally forgot about the new stuff i bought ;p))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 18, 2014)

Yuki nods, "Guys, should we try to fix it or not?" she turns to the others, for once waiting before deciding to do something.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

Hammering in pitons will keep the door securely open if anything will.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2014)

"Let's see what out other half has been up to then, shall we?" Drell asks, pointedly ignoring Duncan's remarks. He/She walks through the door the other group had gone through.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "Let's see what out other half has been up to then, shall we?" Drell asks, pointedly ignoring Duncan's remarks. He/She walks through the door the other group had gone through.


((May as well get it over with))
Will save: 1d20+9: 17 [1d20=8] 
((Welp))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 18, 2014)

((sorry guys, I'll be out for most of the day. Is my BF birthday))

Tassara will check on the woman (?) they just brought. "Did you provided magical healing already?" she ask to the others.

Heal check 1d20+16=23

Perception 1d20+20=29

"Talon, do you know her?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

soulnova said:


> ((sorry guys, I'll be out for most of the day. Is my BF birthday))
> 
> Tassara will check on the woman (?) they just brought. "Did you provided magical healing already?" she ask to the others.
> 
> ...



( ( about to run home.  Will elaborate if needed later.  ))

Talon doesn't but Tassara probably recognizes her.

She's mostly suffering from exhaustion with a few hours rest she should wake, might be a couple days to fully recover.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

The elder follows Tassara he begins towards the open door then hesitates a step seeing the unconscious woman, "why, where did you find her?  What was her name?"  He pauses a moment in thought, "Max?  Maxima?  I think?  Part of an adventuring group that came through--" he hesitates for a moment before continuing, "when the group entered here before.  I thought she must be dead.  How could she survive so long?"

Makenna follows as well, her exhaustion deep in her eyes, "you picked up two girls?  Duncan must be thrilled."  She looks around noting the numbers and her eyes sink, "wait, what happened to Drell?"


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 18, 2014)

Troyce raises an eyebrow at Makenna's comment. "What's this about two girls?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce raises an eyebrow at Makenna's comment. "What's this about two girls?"



Makenna points at the unconscious woman "this one," and then at Drell, "and this one."  She looks at Troyce carefully, "you can see both, right?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 18, 2014)

A charred face looks at Makenna and shakes her head at Troyce.  "She was being drained kind of like the pixies."  Kaylee points at the unconscious woman.  "That is actually...um...Drell..."  She doesn't look at him but does try to contain her giggle.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

Makenna gasps, "Kaylee?  What happened to you, are you okay?  Drell?"  She peers at the former Elf and barely suppresses a chuckle.  "You guys apparently had it harder than we did, traps were that tricky?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 18, 2014)

"Surprisingly it doesn't hurt."  Kaylee shrugs then shoots a glare toward Duncan then Ricket.  "The traps easily dealt with especially with Troyce there.  It is just then we found a control panel of some sort, dumb and dumber over there decided to not let Troyce look at it and start pressing random buttons."  She giggles slightly.  "Of course it was kind of fun."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "Surprisingly it doesn't hurt."  Kaylee shrugs then shoots a glare toward Duncan then Ricket.  "The traps easily dealt with especially with Troyce there.  It is just then we found a control panel of some sort, dumb and dumber over there decided to not let Troyce look at it and start pressing random buttons."  She giggles slightly.  "Of course it was kind of fun."



Makenna tries to suppress another giggle, failing this time, "well I'm glad everyone's okay, relatively speaking.  I'm sure Drell and Tassy will get you both sorted out once we get back to town."

((I'm not  ))


----------



## Kuno (Apr 18, 2014)

"I'm sure I'll be fine in a couple a days and I'm not sure that Drell is adverse to his new..."  She thinks for a moment.  "Um...roll in life."  Kaylee once again tries to hide a giggle then looks at the giant moving rock.  "And, what happened to you guys?  What happened to your shoes?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 18, 2014)

Yuki coughs, "That would be me...We didnt have any way to power some magic stuff...And so I had to punch it cause I can make them magic.  And so one of the times I punched it, sticky stuff rained down and our shoes got stuck to the floor." she shrugs, "I don't mind it, sandals were just a formality.  But the others..." she laughs.

(Will Save for Drell-
Roll(1d20)+11:
17,+11
Total:28)


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 18, 2014)

Kuno said:


> A charred face looks at Makenna and shakes her head at Troyce.  "She was being drained kind of like the pixies."  Kaylee points at the unconscious woman.  "That is actually...um...Drell..."  She doesn't look at him but does try to contain her giggle.



"Of _course _that's Drell, but I don't get this talk of..."

Troyce gives Drell a second, more thorough glance. "...Well I'll be damned. Breasts. Is that what that racket back there was about? Honestly, I wouldn't have noticed a change for weeks unless my attention was brought to it."

"So, what's the situation now?" he says with a smirk and a shrug. "We've got a magic lady and some sort of construct, but we're no closer to doing whatever we're here for, I don't think."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

The Elder speaks up after the others have had a moment to recover, "the way forward is open.  I will go to confront my brother and, hopefully, save my granddaughter.  I understand if you wish to remain here, I cannot express my thanks for your help so far."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2014)

All that is heard from Ulysesn is spurts of confusion and other things caused by Drell's current form.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 18, 2014)

"We've come this far old man, besides your life was spared many years ago.  No point in letting it go to waste now."  Kaylee says and steps up beside him.  "Of course we still need to have our talk when this is done.  Honesty deserves honesty.  You shouldn't omit answers to somebody that was willing to help."  Looking around at the others she waits.  "Are we ready to go?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2014)

Drell rolls his/her eyes at Makenna, but at least she isn't sputtering like an idiot.



Crossbow said:


> Troyce gives Drell a second, more thorough glance. "...Well I'll be damned. Breasts. Is that what that racket back there was about? Honestly, I wouldn't have noticed a change for weeks unless my attention was brought to it."



"It's quite alright Troyce, I didn't expect you to be intelligent enough to tell the difference between a man and a woman anyhow," Drell says. "Now if we're all quite done giggling about breasts, I suggest we hurry and kill this mage. The more time we give him, the more time he has to prepare for us."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 18, 2014)

She facepalms, "Makenna, get your husband under control." she sighs, "I think I can handle one more big battle today.  but not much more." she pops her back out, "Hey big guy, can you come with us?  You could be a big help." she grins at the Golem, before making a fist, "I'm good to go." 

((About how much time has elapsed?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She facepalms, "Makenna, get your husband under control." she sighs, "I think I can handle one more big battle today.  but not much more." she pops her back out,


Makenna grabs Ulysesn by the nose dragging leading him over, "come on honey.  I might understand even married men's eyes wander from time to time but I'm not sure I can handle you drooling over a guy on the second day of my marriage."



Captain Obvious said:


> "Hey big guy, can you come with us?  You could be a big help." she grins at the Golem, before making a fist, "I'm good to go."


"This one's designation 'Talon.'  Order accompany acknowledged.  Additional operational parameters?"



Captain Obvious said:


> ((About how much time has elapsed?))


Since you entered?  Not much.  Probably 15-20 minutes?  Really probably less than that.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "It's quite alright Troyce, I didn't expect you to be intelligent enough to tell the difference between a man and a woman anyhow," Drell says. "Now if we're all quite done giggling about breasts, I suggest we hurry and kill this mage. The more time we give him, the more time he has to prepare for us."



"Oh please, you're an elf - or at least you were. It took me a week of your company before I was certain you weren't a woman"

Troyce shakes his head, wanting to get off this preposterous topic. "So, we're helping with this fellow's magehunt, huh?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna grabs Ulysesn by the nose dragging leading him over, "come on honey.  I might understand even married men's eyes wander from time to time but I'm not sure I can handle you drooling over a guy on the second day of my marriage."



"Hmm where?" Ulysesn continues to mumble


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 18, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna grabs Ulysesn by the nose dragging leading him over, "come on honey.  I might understand even married men's eyes wander from time to time but I'm not sure I can handle you drooling over a guy on the second day of my marriage."


"Put it that way 'Kenna and I think pretty boy might be more elf than we all thought." She smirks at the couple.



EvilMoogle said:


> "This one's designation 'Talon.'  Order accompany acknowledged.  Additional operational parameters?"


"Wait for orders before assault, or creation.  Only listen to our orders, Talon."



EvilMoogle said:


> Since you entered?  Not much.  Probably 15-20 minutes?  Really probably less than that.



((Right, okay.  Just making sure.))


----------



## kluang (Apr 18, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "We've come this far old man, besides your life was spared many years ago.  No point in letting it go to waste now."  Kaylee says and steps up beside him.  "Of course we still need to have our talk when this is done.  Honesty deserves honesty.  You shouldn't omit answers to somebody that was willing to help."  Looking around at the others she waits.  "Are we ready to go?"



"Let's end this."


----------



## Muk (Apr 19, 2014)

"Oh Troyce, let me have my other hammer back," Ricket asks back for his old charred hammer. 

"Spells, check; hammers, check; luggage, ..." he looks at the unconscious woman "are we taking her with us or leaving her here to rest?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2014)

Tassara pales as she realizes who the girl is. "Oh my goodness...Max!?" Tassara checks her twice again.

"Oh no..." she looks quite worried. "She's-.... She's a friend of mine. We met at the orphanage but she left years ago" she looks around confused and taken back. "Max was...supposed to be studying magic"

She shakes her head. "...She.... she will be alright, she only needs to rest"

Tassara will also look after Kaylee and Drell. "Woah. Well, I guess I shouldn't be surprised... It seems like Uly got 6 fingers instead of 5 on a hand"

The cleric looks at Ricket. "I don't think it would be safe for her to carry her with us... We still need to find a way to the Elder's brother. I could leave Kathy guarding her though"


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 19, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Oh Troyce, let me have my other hammer back," Ricket asks back for his old charred hammer.



"Yeah, sure, whatever" Troyce grumbles, doing as Ricket asks.


----------



## Muk (Apr 19, 2014)

Ricket is ready to move on after receiving his hammer back.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 19, 2014)

"I will also leave Brox if it would make you feel better.  I would hate to leave someone unprotected."  Gently chewing on her bottom lip she thinks for a moment.  "I can also stay behind if you want..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 19, 2014)

((I'll post the scene change a little later today when I have more free hands))



Captain Obvious said:


> "Wait for orders before assault, or creation.  Only listen to our orders, Talon."


"Understood, will await further instruction."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 19, 2014)

"Well, this past 15 minutes has been a new record in randomness for us. We have Kaylee well done, Drellissia, Mutant Ulysesn and a Golem, who has the same name as Kaylee's bird." Duncan nods his head, "not bad for us."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2014)

"Oops, I forgot about that....." Tassara chuckles. "Well, if his _designation_ can be corrected I guess we could find him another name"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2014)

"Why not simply Golem?" Drell asks. "It would simplify things, at the very least, which is something our ragtag little group could probably use right now."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 19, 2014)

"Where am I, why do I keep blacking out lately?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 19, 2014)

Leaving the animals behind to guard the unconscious Max the others follow the elder down a narrow hallway.  It goes for quite a while before opening into a large room, the mage's sanctum.

The room is roughly cross-shaped with each of the split-offs from the center furnished for a specific task.  In the center air is a large stone table apparently used for experiments.

Or at least you say this because Rin is currently chained to it with a glowing creature standing next to her.

The creature is a glowing figure that appears to be little more than a child.  It floats about a foot off the floor contently working though you get the impression it notices your approach.  Despite the roughly human appearance the creature has twisted features and is clearly unnatural.  Beyond this it has silver components worked through it's body including viscous looking claws over its hands.  It's similar to the creatures fought outside but done far more masterfully.

In one corner of the central chamber is a corpse, it's charred to a crisp and sliced open by an apparently viscous claw swipe.  The elder stops, hesistating when he sees the corpse presumably recognizing it.



*Spoiler*: _Tactical map!_ 






The "C" is the sliced open/burned corpse, it surely won't participate in combat. 

The "G" is the glowing creature.

The "R" is Rin, she's currently chained to the table, but otherwise conscious.

The "E" is the Elder.

Feel free to place yourselves anywhere in the red shaded area.  Moving outside of that will likely result in a reaction by the creature (as will attempts to spell up, please include initiatives with such attempts).  Feel free to "deploy" Makenna and Talon (or whatever we're calling it now).





*Spoiler*: _Knowledge Religion or The Planes 27_ 




Will identify the creature as a "Shining Child" a chaotic evil outsider that isn't a demon.  This one is clearly modified from a typical member of it's "species" however they are normally famous for cruelly wielding a corrupted light that "burns" by corrputing the lifeforce within.





*Spoiler*: _Knowledge Arcane 27_ 




Will identify the silver components as similar to those found within Silver golems, an unusual type of golem known mostly for its speed.


----------



## Muk (Apr 19, 2014)

"Let me take a guess, old man. The corpse is your brother," Ricket looks at the corpse.

"So what's the plan? Break the chains and save Rin or just focus on this glowing thing first?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 19, 2014)

Duncan will allow the more diplomatic people to talk


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 19, 2014)

Yuki knows she's exhausted, she sighs, "I'm really slowed down from waking up the big guy.  And I know I'm not as strong right now.  But I still might be able to get in there and break those chains, probably get her out of here too."



*Spoiler*: _Only if a battle begins_ 




"Talon, Kill, but make sure not to injure that one on the table."

Init-
Roll(1d20)+1:
13,+1
Total:14


*Spoiler*: _Attacks_ 




Closing the distance, then unarmed strike.
Roll(1d20)+5:
4,+8
Total:12

Flailing blows.
Roll(1d20)+5:
15,+5
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+5:
13,+5
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+5:
11,+5
Total:16

Roll(1d20)+5:
20,+5
Total:25

((OMFG AGAIN!?
Roll(1d20)+5:
20,+5
Total:25))




*Spoiler*: _How many?_ 




Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d4)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4




*Spoiler*: _Damage_ 




Roll(1d8)+4:
5,+4
Total:9

Roll(1d8)+4:
8,+4
Total:12

Roll(1d8)+4:
7,+4
Total:11

Roll(1d8)+4:
8,+4
Total:12

Roll(1d8)+4:
3,+4
Total:7

Roll(1d8)+4:
7,+4
Total:11

Roll(1d8)+4:
1,+4
Total:5

Roll(1d8)+4:
2,+4
Total:6

Roll(1d8)+4:
6,+4
Total:10

Roll(1d8)+4:
7,+4
Total:11

Roll(1d8)+4:
1,+4
Total:5

Roll(1d8)+4:
6,+4
Total:10


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 19, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Let me take a guess, old man. The corpse is your brother," Ricket looks at the corpse.



"Was."  The elder's voice is subdued but clearly quite angry.  "We frequently did not see eye to eye but it shouldn't have ended like this."  He grips his sword tightly clearly ready to charge, "rescue Rin, get her out of here.  I will buy you time for that."


----------



## Muk (Apr 19, 2014)

"Yuki, let me cast invisibility on you then go and break free Rin. Meanwhile we shall distract this creature," Ricket says to Yuki.


*Spoiler*: _combat_ 




Init:
1d20+1
2+1 = 3

Round 1:
Invisibility on Yuki

Round 2:
Haste

Round 3:
Slow on creature

*Atk*
Round 4:
1d20+18
19+18 = 37

1d20+18
10+18 = 28

1d20+18
8+18 = 26

Round 5:
1d20+18
6+18 = 24

1d20+18
20+18 = 38

1d20+18
12+18 = 30

*Dmg:*
Round 4:
1d8+11
6+11 = 17

1d8+11
5+11 = 16

1d8+11
5+11 = 16

Round 5:
1d8+11
2+11 = 13

1d8+11
1+11 = 12

1d8+11
4+11 = 15


----------



## kluang (Apr 19, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Was."  The elder's voice is subdued but clearly quite angry.  "We frequently did not see eye to eye but it shouldn't have ended like this."  He grips his sword tightly clearly ready to charge, "rescue Rin, get her out of here.  I will buy you time for that."



"That's not the plan.  We rescue Rin, kill that floating kid and loot the place."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 19, 2014)

Makenna takes a half-step backwards as she catches sight of the creature, she looks pale and almost a little sick at the sight of it, "what is-- that?"  Her voice is quiet and weak.  A little firmer but still quiet, a forceful whisper, "we have to kill it, it's wrong."  Her voice has hints of anger and disgust, it seems more an instinctive reaction than based on anything.

Makenna's Init: 20


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 19, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna takes a half-step backwards as she catches sight of the creature, she looks pale and almost a little sick at the sight of it, "what is-- that?"  Her voice is quiet and weak.  A little firmer but still quiet, a forceful whisper, "we have to kill it, it's wrong."  Her voice has hints of anger and disgust, it seems more an instinctive reaction than based on anything.
> 
> Makenna's Init: 20





> Level 6
> 22524/23,000
> Ulysesn finds that he can to some extent feel Makenna's presence (permanent 'status' effect between them). A bit of her essence remains with him as well, granting him a portion of her grace, artistic insight, and her unusual kinship to fire (+2 to Charisma and Dexterity, resistance to fire equal to your character level).
> Str: 10(+0)
> ...


"I agree something is wrong about that thing. Not all that far away..."
Ulysesn positions himself behind the elder to get a clear line of  sight and loads his crossbow.
Ini: 
Clustered shots is in effect.
Full attacks, bonuses already applied this time.

*Spoiler*: _attacks 1-5_ 




*1*
1d20+26
20+26 = 46
1d20+26
12+26 = 38
1d20+22
16+22 = 38
*2*
1d20+26
13+26 = 39
1d20+26
4+26 = 30
1d20+22
3+22 = 25

*3*
1d20+26
13+26 = 39
1d20+26
16+26 = 42
1d20+22
18+22 = 40

*4*
1d20+26
11+26 = 37
1d20+26
16+26 = 42
1d20+22
16+22 = 38

*5*
1d20+26
4+26 = 30
1d20+26
7+26 = 33
1d20+22
11+22 = 33




*Spoiler*: _dmg 1-5_ 




*1*
1d8+16
6+16 = 22
1d8+16
8+16 = 24
1d8+16
6+16 = 22

*2*
1d8+16
2+16 = 18
1d8+16
1+16 = 17
1d8+16
6+16 = 22


*3*
1d8+16
6+16 = 22
1d8+16
4+16 = 20
1d8+16
1+16 = 17


*4*
1d8+16
3+16 = 19
1d8+16
8+16 = 24
1d8+16
2+16 = 18
*5*
1d8+16
3+16 = 19
1d8+16
7+16 = 23
1d8+16
2+16 = 18


----------



## kluang (Apr 19, 2014)

Initiative

Roll(1d20)+6:
13,+6
Total:19

Djem So Form


*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack

Roll(1d20)+12:
3,+12
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+12:
18,+12
Total:30

Roll(1d20)+12:
15,+12
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+12:
20,+12
Total:32

Roll(1d20)+12:
12,+12
Total:24

Damage

Roll(1d12)+6:
9,+6
Total:15

Roll(1d12)+6:
8,+6
Total:14

Roll(1d12)+6:
1,+6
Total:7

Roll(1d12)+6:
12,+6
Total:18

Roll(1d12)+6:
4,+6
Total:10


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 19, 2014)

The creature finally pauses its work to look up at the party.  With a wordless hiss it turns smoothly to face the party.  The glowing light about it intensifies almost painfully.

((Initiatives and actions if you haven't already given them.))

Makenna lets out a whimper in response, clearly unnerved about something.  She looks almost as if she is about to be sick.  Despite her misgivings the light coming off of her grows as well, whether in response to something she's doing or something from creature isn't clear.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2014)

> *Drell D'Harron*
> Female  Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist
> *Level* 6, *Init* +13, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 25, *Touch* 26, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* +10, *Ref* +11, *Will* +8,
> ...



*Knowledge Checks:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Auto-pass 




"It's a Shining Child," Drell informs the rest of the party. "The silver lines seem to indicate that it's been modified. It will be very, very fast. Hit it with everything you have. Killing this thing should be our number one priority. It's immune to fire, by the way, so avoid any fire based attacks."

She proceeds to bomb the shit out of the Shining Child with frost bombs. If the thing comes after her she'll beat a hasty retreat with Shift.

*Initiative* 1d20+13 → [3,13] = (16)

*Round 1*
1d20+15 → [7,15] = (22)
3d6+17→ [6,1,5,17] = (29)

*Round 2*
1d20+15 → [8,15] = (23)
3d6+17→ [4,1,6,17] = (28)

*Round 3*
1d20+15 → [3,15] = (18)
3d6+17→ [6,3,5,17] = (31)

*Round 4*
1d20+15 → [14,15] = (29)
3d6+17→ [1,6,3,17] = (27)

*Round 5*
1d20+15 → [5,15] = (20)
3d6+17→ [4,2,3,17] = (26)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 20, 2014)

Yuki'll still command Talon to kill the creature while avoiding harming Rin and the rest of the party.  "Thanks Ricket." She'll move forward towards the table with Rin on it while invisible.  She'll try to break the chains while the chaos ensues. _ 'Don't worry Rin, we'll get you out of this.  And you'll get home safely with your Grandpa.'_ she assures herself in her mind, while trying her best to pick the locks.

Disable device-
Roll(1d20)+12:
18,+12
Total:30

EDIT- If she unlocks all the chains, she'll pick up the blind woman, and move back towards where the party was, letting off a whispered,"Don't be frightened." so that Rin recognizes her voice


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 20, 2014)

As the others begin to try diplomacy, Hayao *Challenges* the creature, and once violence seems unavoidable, he flies into motion against the foe, entering *Crane Stance.*

*Pox on the Blight (Su)
*
A 4th level tajiya can infuse her attacks with mystical energy allowing them to more effectively fight their dedicated foes. When challenging an aberration, outsider or undead, the attacks of the tajiya ignore an amount of DR equal to 1/2 the tajiya' class level. Furthermore, if the creature has the regeneration ability, a successful strike by the tajiya suppresses this ability for one round.



> HP:70/80
> Initiative: +18 [Dex] +2 [Race] +6Int
> Fort: +7 = +7[Class] +0[Con]
> Ref: +14 = +4[Class] +10[Dex]
> ...





Round 1: Hayao uses *Wave Strike* and *Crane Wing/Riposte* with the One Draw Stance (while fighting defensively) on the creature, then follows up his full attack. (Cold Iron for the purposes of DR on top of Pox on the Blight)







 (Critical!)



Round 2 - 5: Full Attack


----------



## Vergil (Apr 20, 2014)

> Fort: +9 = +5[Psychic Warrior] +4[Con]
> Ref: +14 = +2[Psychic Warrior] +12[Dex]
> Will: +2 = +2[Psychic Warrior] +0[Wis]
> 
> ...



Init

Roll(1d20)+12:
5,+12
Total:17

Duncan goes to hell with tactics and charges at the spooky thing. Duncan is still focused (+2 to dmg).


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1:
Augmented Prevenom weapon ((you can use this power to produce a mild venom that coats one of your claws. On your next successful melee attack, the venom deals 1 point of Constitution damage per round for 2 rounds. A target struck by the poison can make a Fortitude save each round to negate the damage and end the affliction.

Augment For every 3 additional power points you spend, the poison?s duration increases by 1 round.)) *(PP23/31)*

Round 2-5

Roll(1d20)+17:
6,+17
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+17:
1,+17
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+17:
1,+17
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+17:
17,+17
Total:34

Dmg:
Roll(1d20)+25:
12,+25
Total:37

Roll(1d20)+25:
2,+25
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+25:
17,+25
Total:42

Roll(1d20)+25:
12,+25
Total:37

((Bah!))

Will using - Life Linked Power: ((Positive Energy healing (IE clerics channel, paladin's lay-on-hands, cure spells) restore 1PP/10HP healed)). as appropriate.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 20, 2014)

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
12,+4
Total:16

"Stand down and release the girl!"  The druid snaps at the creature, trying to at least gain its attention.

Intimidate:
Roll(1d20)+19:
16,+19
Total:35  (Plus whatever extra moogle gives for being charred.  )

"Don't get too close Makenna.  Uly you better watch her!"  Kaylee calls seeing the strange reaction she seems to be having.



Round 1 (or would it be 2?):  Kaylee will summon a Celestial Cheetah.  When it arrives she will have it use smite evil on the creature.

Celestial Cheetah:
*Spoiler*: __ 



N Medium celestial/fiendish animal
Init +8; Senses darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent; Perception +5
 DEFENSES
AC 15, touch 14, flat-footed 11 (+4 Dex, +1 natural)
hp 19 [25] (3d8+6) [3d8+12]
Fort +5 [+7], Ref +7, Will +2
SR 7
Celestial - Resist Acid, Cold, and Electricity 5
Fiendish - Resist Cold and Fire 5
 OFFENSE
Speed 50 ft.; sprint
Melee bite +6 [+7] (1d6+3 [1d6+5] plus trip), 2 claws +6 [+7] (1d3+3) [1d3+5]
Special Attack Smite evil/good
 STATISTICS
Str 17 [21], Dex 19, Con 15 [19], Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Base Atk +2; CMB +5 [+7]; CMD 19 [21] (23 [25] vs. trip)
Feats Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse
Skills Acrobatics +8, Perception +5, Stealth +8 (+12 in tall grass); Racial Modifiers +4 Stealth in tall grass
 SPECIAL ABILITIES

Sprint (Ex) Once per hour, a cheetah can move at 10 times its normal speed (500 feet) when it makes a charge.

Smite evil/good 1/day as a swift action (adds CHA bonus (+0) to attack rolls and damage bonus equal to HD (+3) against evil/good foes; smite persists until target is dead or the celestial/fiendish creature rests).




Rounds 2/3+ - Kaylee will step back and assist Yuki with Rin if she needs it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 20, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Round 1 (or would it be 2?):  Kaylee will summon a Celestial Cheetah.  When it arrives she will have it use smite evil on the creature.


((Just FYI the summoning spells have a casting time of 1 round, so Kaylee starts casting during her turn on Round 1 and will finish right at the start of her turn on Round 2.  The cheetah arrives at that point and both Kaylee and the Cheetah can act normally on Round 2.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 20, 2014)

*Round 1:

*Hayao reacts first, elven reflexes allowing him to lead the pack charging the strange creature.  He draws as he charges and his aim is true, striking a thin line across the creatures face.  It gives a wordless howl in response, sadly the wound isn't deep enough to end the battle instantly.

Makenna staggers forward, clearly fighting both exhaustion and some instinct to run away.  She holds her sword defensively in front of her in a white-knuckled grip.

Zozaria advances into the room moving to flank the creature with Hayao, exhaustion prevents him from charging to strike.  Ulysesn fires three bolts into the shoulder of the creature, pinning them in a tight cluster.

At the same time glow around the childlike creature becomes blindingly bright, flowing out as if to fill the room with white-hot pain.  Zozaria manages to get an arm up to shield his face, Hayao isn't so lucky and the last thing he sees is the silhouette of the creature against the white-hot light (*Hayao: Blind*).

In the same instant the light flows towards the rest of the party however at the point where it comes into contact with Makenna's light the two lights collide with a thunderous explosion and for an instant it simply hangs as a shimmering curtain of light before it fades back to normal levels.  Makenna lets out a yelp, a small sound that's a mix of fear and surprise but holds her ground.

The creature lets out a telepathic flood of profanities and the creature moves to engage Makenna.

Troyce moves into the room cautiously, letting his whip engage the creature from a range, he manages a hit the metal whip cutting a long bleeding wound on the creature.  Duncan envenoms his weapon and advances cautiously to get ready to flank behind the creature.

Drell's bomb goes wild and strikes the ground below the child, the frost still hits the child but the impact seems minimal.  Kaylee begins her spellcasting at the same time, conjuring her celestial cheetah.

The elder charges forward, clearly willing to sacrifice defense for damage.  His wooden sword hits but the damage doesn't seem impressive.  At the same time Tassara calls upon the Coddler to bless the party (casts bless, I've modified rolls as appropriate).

Ricket renders Yuki invisible who then moves forward to Rin's side and quickly frees her from the chains.  Rin seems slightly surprised by the presence but clearly understands from the sounds of combat what is going on.  She helps to work her way free from her bonds.

Finally given the go-ahead to engage Talon charges forward with surprising speed and agility.  The child sees him coming and shifts and Talon's strike deflects off of a shield of light.

((End Round 1))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2014)

*Round 2* 

Hayao stumbles blindly, unable to tell where his quarry has gone.  Rin surprisingly springs forward in the direction of the glowing child.  As she runs she shifts, transforming into a giant fox larger than a man.  The Elder lets slip a curse as she moves however in an instant she on the creature.  When she collides with it its light darkens slightly, as if a black mist shrouds it.

Makenna starts her dancing combat but it feels awkward, lacking something of her usual spark.  She still manages a slight hit on the creature though the damage seems negligible.  Zozaria advances on the creature to drive his sword into its back while its attention is diverted.  Ulysesn fires another volley of arrows however his aim is off and only one connects.

The child launches a flurry of attacks against Makenna, apparently discounting everyone else.  Two of the glowing claw strikes manage to catch her tearing lines of blood across her torso.  The wounds glow brightly and she screams out, as if the child's light was burning its way into her (Makenna -45).

Troyce circles further around the child letting his whip crack again, this time it's deflected by the glowing shield about the creature.  Duncan moves in to assist however his attack catches only air.  Drell throws another bomb but again his aim is off and it shatters prematurely.

Kaylee finishes her spell, summoning her cheetah to attack, it attempts valiantly however fails to connect.  Kaylee segues into another spell summoning a bolt of lightning down on the child.

The elder lets loose a flurry of cuts with his wooden sword, striking with precision and apparently planning to shatter bone if that is what is needed to protect his granddaughter.

Tassara channels energy healing (+11).  Ricket Hastens himself, Tassara, Makenna, and the Elder (touch range).  Yuki moves forward to join the party but her fists bounce off the deflective force about the child.

Talon launches a flurry of attacks of his own.  He strikes with a simple style but with pinpoint precision and overwhelming force.

((End round 2))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 21, 2014)

"You go Rin!" she shouts, taking everything in stride until she realizes what happened to Hayao.  From there...She'll go berserk towards the child-like creature.  "NOBODY HURTS MY HAYAO!"

((Go ahead and continue with the rolls from before... ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 21, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The creature lets out a telepathic flood of profanities and the creature moves to engage Makenna.


Round 2
Ulysesn moves behind Makenna sticking close to her using her as a shield, but still protecting.
"You won't touch her!"


> Dragon monk training: Ulysesn gains the ability to make a special attack of opportunity with his crossbow within 1/2 of a range increment (40' with his current bow) in response to movement. Opponents can choose to halt their movement in exchange for an AC bonus(10+) (or continue moving if they don't consider the crossbow a threat).


AoO range 40'
Attacks: 1d20+31
Damage per bolt: 1d8+10


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Round 2
> Ulysesn moves behind Makenna sticking close to her using her as a shield, but still protecting.
> "You won't touch her!"
> AoO available in response to movement of the creature if it decides not to stop, 11 attacks, AoO stop if he stops movement and he gains +10AC to the current bolt. (still enough bolts)
> ...



((Oh yeah, I meant to do the AoO, it hits.  You only get to take one shot per opportunity though.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 21, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Oh yeah, I meant to do the AoO, it hits.  You only get to take one shot per opportunity though.))



((In that case I'm applying an AoO on every turn in addition to my full attacks, go ahead and roll them.))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 21, 2014)

Round 3 (If needed Duncan will use empathic transfer on Makenna PP20/31)

(If he needs to be able to 'hit' Makenna" then he will use the blunt end of the sword and use his martial power to channel the power through the sword, but do it lightly.)

Atk: 
Roll(1d20)+17:
19,+17
Total:36 (I wonder what would have happened had that been a crit )

Roll(4d10)+0:
9,8,7,6,+0
Total:30


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2014)

*Round 3:* 

Rin bites the glowing creature from behind with her large maw.  She tries to grip with it however the creature shrugs off the attack.  Makenna lets out another yelp from the burning wounds (Makenna -13) as she manages to strike another minor wound on the creature.

Zozaria lands another skillful chop to the back of the creature, it's not enough to put it down however.  The creature continues its assault on Makenna, she fares better this time but it still lands one more cut on her (Makenna -29) with another strange burning wound.

At the same time Ulysesn fires another cluster of arrows and Troyce strikes with his whip drawing more wounds from the dangerous creature.

Duncan touches Makenna drawing some of her wounds into him (Makenna +30, Duncan -15).

Drell spikes another bomb at the floor near the child as Kaylee summons down a second bolt of lightning before the elder steps in with one last swing striking the glowing creature to the ground, broken.

((End combat))

((I've got to run to work so I'll leave it there for now, Makenna's wounds will continue to burn for a few rounds though.  She's at 32/76 at the moment.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 21, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Drell spikes another bomb at the floor near the child as Kaylee summons down a second bolt of lightning before the elder steps in with one last swing striking the glowing creature to the ground, broken.



Ulysesn goes over to where the creature is, pulls out his shortsword and cuts it's head off. Making sure it is indeed dead.


----------



## Muk (Apr 21, 2014)

Ricket will spend the rest of his healing belt charges of the day to heal the wounded.

3d8+0
1,4,4+0 = 9


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2014)

Tassara goes over Makenna . "Everyone get closer" she will channel an additional time and help Makenna with her wounds. "Rin? Can you transform back?... Yuki, can you help out Hayao this way?"

Channel


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2014)

"Worthless," Drell mutters to herself, clenching her fists tightly at her sides. "That was...not a performance I'd like to repeat."

She cracks her knuckles and sighs. "If at all possible, I'd like to keep the corpse relatively intact," she says to Ulyssesn. She then glances down at Primus. "First priority should be locating the dead mage's spellbook. Primus, I entrust this task to you." Primus nods wordlessly, shuffling off to check the bedroom, then if nothing is there, the study.

Drell, meanwhile, busies herself with the Lab area. She'll cast detect magic and begin with whatever registers the most powerful magical signature and begin studying it.

*Perception*
Roll(1d20)+13:
6,+13
Total:19

*Knowledge: Arcana*
Roll(1d20)+39:
6,+39
Total:45

*Spellcraft*
Roll(1d20)+35:
11,+35
Total:46


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> She cracks her knuckles and sighs. "If at all possible, I'd like to keep the corpse relatively intact," she says to Ulyssesn.


Ulysesn puts away the shortsword
"I don't want the thing to get any ideas after what it did. It's just beheaded..."
Ulysesn walks over to Makenna and hugs her
"Are you okay?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 21, 2014)

((I'll post a longer response later but how many channels does Tassara have left?  Makenna will "burn" for 5 rounds after combat.))


----------



## Kuno (Apr 21, 2014)

After the battle Kaylee will cast Cure Serious Wounds on Makenna.

Roll(3d8)+6:
7,1,8,+6
Total:22

Then she will go over to the corpse in the corner.  Seeing first if he truly is dead.  Afterward she will cast Speak with Dead.  "What happened here?"  Kaylee will ask him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 21, 2014)

After the body of the creature falls, Yuki runs over to the blind samurai, nodding to what Tassara says, she hooks her hand around his waist, pulling him close as she leads him, "How...do you feel Hay?" she quietly asks as they move to the rest of the party.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2014)

((I don't know how many did you use in this fight, but she had like 5 channels left when they entered the lab. She still has some spells left for spontaneous healing.))


Tassara will do her best providing healing magical and mundane to Makenna with the assistance of Kaylee.

Heal 

Cure Serious Wounds

3d8+6 → [4,6,1,6] = (17)
3d8+6 → [1,1,1,6] = (9)
3d8+6 → [6,3,7,6] = (22)


((How much is she burning per round? ))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 21, 2014)

Duncan looks at his sword in amusement, "Sure ye can hit Makenna lightly, but when it comes te the bad guy ye just don't want te. Bad sword."

He looks at Makenna, "Ye alright lass? That was quite a beatin ye took there. She really was pissed off at ye, but ye held firm and didn't run off screamin - good lass."

Duncan then begins to look around for anything of use/value.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 21, 2014)

((Again I'll reply to other stuff more when I have time.  Treasure list will need to wait for me to get home))



soulnova said:


> ((How much is she burning per round? ))



((I used one during the fight.  6d6 for 4 rounds, 2d6 for the last.  Yeah.  Ouch.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2014)

((Would water help out? Tassara has create water as orison, she could douse her... ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 21, 2014)

soulnova said:


> ((Would water help out? Tassara has create water as orison, she could douse her... ))


((No, it's not really fire it's light that is "corrupted positive energy."  It it were merely fire, well...  ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 21, 2014)

((Going to do a series of posts since that's easier on my phone.   Let's start with Drell shall we?))

Drell studies the lab equipment,  most of it is fairly typical magical paraphernalia however a large summoning circle dominates much of the floor.  It apparently was one of the things powered by the device found before.  At one point it greatly amplified the power of summoning magics, now it is mostly powerless though it could be used as a typical circle if desired.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 21, 2014)

Duncan runs off to search the study (since Drell is in the lab and Primus in the bedroom).  The study is full of texts, mostly of magical and technical nature.  He finds a number of what appear to be journals on various devices found in the area.  There's also a large amount of study devoted to the study of the golem "Talon" who was apparently the source of inspiration for many of the devices.

There's also a number of scrolls scattered about as well as a large ornate spellbook sealed with a masterful lock.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 21, 2014)

Kaylee approaches the burnt corpse.  It resists her attempt at interrogation however after a brief battle of wills replies to her question with a single word, "betrayal."

((She can ask 2 more questions if she has the desire to))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 21, 2014)

As soon as the creature is struck down Makenna drops her sword limply and falls to the ground clutching in a fetal position clearly in too much pain to talk.  The light surrounding her flickers weakly as if it too was struggling.

Rin transforms back to her natural (of at least her human) form as Tassara begins her healing and withdraws a silver amulet from within her robes holding the symbol of the Shimmering One and silently lending her strength in the form of a trickle of energy (14 points over 5 rounds if anyone needs it).

The Elder kneels silently watching the others work, clearly wanting to address Rin but aware enough to wait for the danger to clear.

Makenna trembles, sobbing trough the process.  The foreign light burns almost as fast as the healers heal.  Then after half a minute they go out, leaving only Makenna's normal glow behind.  She seems to relax a bit but continues to lay quietly crying.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2014)

Tassara motions Ulysesn to hold his wife and comfort her as she provides more healing. "There, there. It's over now... we are here with you. Breathe..."

Diplomacy to help her calm down? 

Cure Serious Wounds 
3d8+6 → [8,3,3,6] = (20)
3d8+6 → [3,7,4,6] = (20)

That should be all of her CSW for the day.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 21, 2014)

((She doesn't really need more healing, the first would put her to full either way.))

She calms down a bit but is still trembling.  She gives Tassara a weak smile, "thanks Tassy, I just want to rest for a bit now.  I'll be ready to go when everyone else is."  She continues to rest on the floor unless someone forces the issue.

Rin stands and steps back politely giving the others their privacy.   The elder rises a moment later, a mix of concerns on his face and firmly guides Rin to the side to talk.


----------



## Muk (Apr 21, 2014)

Ricket will explore the lab and try and find something valuable to take. (looting)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 21, 2014)

Muk said:


> Ricket will explore the lab and try and find something valuable to take. (looting)



( ( There's plenty,  I don't have the list at work though.  Will post it in 5 hours or so.  Unless I forget.))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 21, 2014)

Duncan snags the spellbook  and looks at the scrolls.

Spellcraft:

Roll(1d20)+15:
18,+15
Total:33 (33)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 21, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> After the body of the creature falls, Yuki runs over to the blind samurai, nodding to what Tassara says, she hooks her hand around his waist, pulling him close as she leads him, "How...do you feel Hay?" she quietly asks as they move to the rest of the party.



He brings his hands to his eyes, and slowly removes his spectacles, sighing, and shrugging off Yuki's arms. "I'm fine, Yuki. Fine." He begins to use his katana its saya as a makeshift walking stick as he moves towards the sounds of the others, looming near Makenna, and then moving over to the sound of Kaylee's voice, standing vaguely close to the burnt corpse. He tries to use his Lifesense to help himself around as well.

He then tries to make his way over to the Elder, standing at an appropriate distance while he speaks to Rin, but making it obvious he'd like a word.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2014)

If Makenna is already being taken care by Ulysesns she will look around to make sure everyone is alright. She then moves to Kaylee to assist her on the interrogation of the head.

Tassara suggests another question to Kaylee "_What about... "Did he do anything to Rin?"_"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 21, 2014)

"That is a good idea."  Kaylee thinks for a moment then speaks up louder.  "Old man, come here."  She is still irritated with him so she really doesn't care all that much about him having a discussion with his now rescued granddaughter.

When the elder approaches she gestures toward the corpse.  "Two questions remain..."  She waits to see if he has anything he wants to ask his brother.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 21, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "That is a good idea."  Kaylee thinks for a moment then speaks up louder.  "Old man, come here."  She is still irritated with him so she really doesn't care all that much about him having a discussion with his now rescued granddaughter.
> 
> When the elder approaches she gestures toward the corpse.  "Two questions remain..."  She waits to see if he has anything he wants to ask his brother.


The Elder leads Rin over and considers the corpse a moment,  "aside from some personal questions of little consequence I have little I would say.  I suppose I would ask what he intended for Rin and why he did it."


----------



## Muk (Apr 21, 2014)

Ricket will examine the corpse and see how old it is.

heal:
1d20+3
8+3 = 11

"Tassara can you determine this corpses cause of death and when it happened? Don't want to leave it to any other surprises do we now."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 21, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> He brings his hands to his eyes, and slowly removes his spectacles, sighing, and shrugging off Yuki's arms. "I'm fine, Yuki. Fine." He begins to use his katana its saya as a makeshift walking stick as he moves towards the sounds of the others, looming near Makenna, and then moving over to the sound of Kaylee's voice, standing vaguely close to the burnt corpse. He tries to use his Lifesense to help himself around as well.
> 
> He then tries to make his way over to the Elder, standing at an appropriate distance while he speaks to Rin, but making it obvious he'd like a word.



Yuki shakes her head, "No, you aren't." she growls to herself, while following him.  ?Hayao.  You're too stubborn to admit that you're not okay.? she pauses, knowing full well she's guilty of it as well, ?How would you feel if the Lord you were vowed to protect, did this exact same thing?? she questions him, making sure he's going where he's supposed to.  

?You wouldn't just say, 'Oh, alright, do it your way.'? she says in a mocking tone, then her voice becomes serious again, ?You aren't shaking me.  I've pretty much sworn myself to you as if you were a Lord.  If what happened to Makenna happened to you...I would have lost it worse than Ulysesn did.?

?I'm going to be your eyes, whether you want me to or not.? she stays right by the elf's side.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 21, 2014)

All the samurai can do for a moment is stay silent as what she says hits him and takes on full impact. "Stubborn." Hayao stays still for a moment as he looms near the Elder. He crosses his arms in front of him, opening his eyes again. "I'm not your Lord. But do as you wish."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2014)

Tassara will look at the details of the corpse to establish time and cause of death.

Heal


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 21, 2014)

"Of course you aren't, otherwise I couldn't do this." she steps in front of him, giving him a gentle kiss on his eyebrow, since his eyes were open.  She steps back beside him, and quietly explains what's happening in the direction he's faced in.  Giving a bit more focus on the Elder.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Treasure!_ 





Coins    4339 pp, 35870 gp, 15630 sp, 73100 cp
Gems    

    Agate (11 gp)
    Agate (12 gp)
    Amber (100 gp)
    Amethyst (80 gp)
    Amethyst (90 gp)
    3 x Amethyst (100 gp)
    3 x Amethyst (110 gp)
    Aquamarine (550 gp)
    Aquamarine (650 gp)
    2 x Black Pearl (400 gp)
    Black Pearl (550 gp)
    Black Pearl (600 gp)
    2 x Bloodstone (35 gp)
    2 x Carnelian (55 gp)
    Carnelian (65 gp)
    Chrysoberyl (70 gp)
    Chrysoberyl (90 gp)
    4 x Chrysoberyl (100 gp)
    Chrysoberyl (130 gp)
    Chrysoprase (50 gp)
    Citrine (45 gp)
    Citrine (60 gp)
    Coral (70 gp)
    2 x Coral (90 gp)
    2 x Coral (100 gp)
    2 x Coral (120 gp)
    Deep Blue Spinel (90 gp)
    2 x Deep Blue Spinel (110 gp)
    Deep Blue Spinel (130 gp)
    Garnet (90 gp)
    2 x Garnet (100 gp)
    Hematite (8 gp)
    Ivory (40 gp)
    Ivory (45 gp)
    Ivory (50 gp)
    Jade (70 gp)
    Jade (90 gp)
    Jade (100 gp)
    2 x Jade (110 gp)
    Jade (130 gp)
    Jasper (40 gp)
    Jasper (45 gp)
    3 x Jet (100 gp)
    Jet (120 gp)
    Lapis Lazuli (10 gp)
    Milky Quartz (45 gp)
    Moonstone (50 gp)
    Obsidian (9 gp)
    Obsidian (12 gp)
    2 x Onyx (50 gp)
    Onyx (55 gp)
    2 x Opal (400 gp)
    2 x Opal (550 gp)
    Opal (650 gp)
    Pyrite (9 gp)
    Red Spinel (50 gp)
    Rose Quartz (35 gp)
    Rose Quartz (45 gp)
    Rose Quartz (50 gp)
    2 x Rose Quartz (55 gp)
    2 x Rose Quartz (65 gp)
    3 x Saltwater Pearl (70 gp)
    2 x Saltwater Pearl (90 gp)
    Saltwater Pearl (120 gp)
    Sard (45 gp)
    Sard (55 gp)
    2 x Sardonyx (40 gp)
    Shell (9 gp)
    Smoky Quartz (40 gp)
    Topaz (550 gp)
    2 x Topaz (650 gp)
    2 x Tourmaline (80 gp)
    2 x Tourmaline (90 gp)
    2 x Tourmaline (120 gp)
    Tourmaline (130 gp)
    Zircon (45 gp)
    Zircon (55 gp)

Magic Items    

    Adamantine Banded Mail (15250 gp)
    Breastplate (+1 armor, Balanced) (4350 gp)
    Buckler (+1 shield, Ramming) (4155 gp)
    Buckler (+2 shield) (4155 gp)
    Heavy Steel Shield (+1 shield) (1170 gp)
    Leather Armor (+1 armor, Spell Storing) (4160 gp)
    Mithral Heavy Shield (1020 gp)
    Padded Armor (+1 armor, Brawling) (4155 gp)
    Scale Mail (+1 armor) (1200 gp)
    Studded Leather Armor (+1 armor) (1175 gp)
    Studded Leather Armor (+1 armor, Spell Storing) (4175 gp)
    Full Plate (+1 armor) (2650 gp)
    Full Plate (+1 armor) (2650 gp)
    Full Plate (+1 armor) (2650 gp)

    Battleaxe (+1 weapon) (2310 gp)
    Greataxe (+1 weapon) (sheds light) (2320 gp)
    Greataxe (+1 weapon) (sheds light) (2320 gp)
    Greater Slaying Arrow (outsiders, chaotic) (4057 gp) (design provides clue to function)
    Greater Slaying Arrow (humanoids, human) (4057 gp)
    Javelin of Lightning (1500 gp)
    Scythe (+1 weapon) (2318 gp)
    Shortbow (+1 weapon) (2330 gp)
    Tangle Bolt (226 gp) (sheds light)
    Sai (+1 weapon, Shock) (8301 gp)

    Staff of Radiance (23200 gp)

    Oil of Ablative Barrier (uc, 300 gp)
    2 x Oil of Arcane Mark (cr, 25 gp)
    Oil of Bless Weapon (cr, 50 gp)
    Oil of Flame Arrow (cr, 750 gp)
    3 x Oil of Keen Edge (cr, 750 gp)
    Oil of Light (cr, 25 gp)
    Oil of Mage Armor (cr, 50 gp)
    2 x Oil of Magic Weapon (cr, 50 gp)
    Oil of Purify Food and Drink (cr, 25 gp)
    Oil of Stone Shape (cr, 750 gp)
    Oil of Warp Wood (cr, 300 gp)
    Potion of Acute Senses (um, 300 gp)
    Potion of Aid (cr, 300 gp)
    Potion of Bear's Endurance (cr, 300 gp)
    Potion of Blur (cr, 300 gp)
    Potion of Bull's Strength (cr, 300 gp)
    Potion of Certain Grip (uc, 300 gp)
    Potion of Countless Eyes (um, 750 gp)
    Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (cr, 750 gp)
    2 x Potion of Darkvision (cr, 300 gp)
    Potion of Eagle's Splendor (cr, 300 gp)
    2 x Potion of Endure Elements (cr, 50 gp)
    2 x Potion of Enlarge Person (cr, 50 gp)
    Potion of Gaseous Form (cr, 750 gp)
    2 x Potion of Guidance (cr, 25 gp)
    Potion of Haste (cr, 750 gp)
    Potion of Invisibility (cr, 300 gp)
    2 x Potion of Levitate (cr, 300 gp)
    Potion of Magic Fang (cr, 50 gp)
    Potion of Nondetection (cr, 800 gp)
    2 x Potion of Protection from Chaos (cr, 50 gp)
    Potion of Protection from Cold (5th) (cr, 750 gp)
    Potion of Protection from Fire (5th) (cr, 750 gp)
    Potion of Protection from Good (cr, 50 gp)
    Potion of Remove Blindness/Deafness (cr, 750 gp)
    Potion of Remove Sickness (um, 50 gp)
    Potion of Resist Electricity (3rd) (cr, 300 gp)
    Potion of Resist Fire (3rd) (cr, 300 gp)
    Potion of Resistance (cr, 25 gp)
    Potion of Shield of Faith (cr, 50 gp)
    2 x Potion of Stabilize (cr, 25 gp)
    Potion of Tongues (cr, 750 gp)
    Potion of Vanish (apg, 50 gp)

    Scroll of Acid Arrow (cr, 150 gp)
    Scroll of Baleful Polymorph (cr, 1125 gp)
    Scroll of Bane (cr, 25 gp)
    2 x Scroll of Burning Hands (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Call Lightning (cr, 375 gp)
    Scroll of Command (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Continual Flame (cr, 200 gp)
    Scroll of Cure Moderate Wounds (cr, 150 gp)
    Scroll of Detect Good (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Divine Favor (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Fire Storm (cr, 2275 gp)
    Scroll of Form of the Dragon I (cr, 1650 gp)
    Scroll of Greater Scrying (cr, 2275 gp)
    Scroll of Greater Spell Immunity (cr, 3000 gp)
    2 x Scroll of Inflict Light Wounds (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Jump (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Locate Object (cr, 150 gp)
    Scroll of Mass Charm Monster (cr, 3000 gp)
    Scroll of Power Word Kill (cr, 3825 gp)
    Scroll of Protection from Good (cr, 25 gp)
    2 x Scroll of Read Magic (cr, 12 gp 5 sp)
    Scroll of Shatter (cr, 150 gp)
    Scroll of Shield (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Shillelagh (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Sleep (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Spectral Hand (cr, 150 gp)
    Scroll of Summon Monster VII (cr, 2275 gp)
    Scroll of True Strike (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Tsunami (apg, 3825 gp)
    Scroll of Unholy Aura (cr, 3000 gp)

    Wand of Alarm (cr, 750 gp) (inscription provides clue to function)
    Wand of Aspect of the Falcon (apg, 750 gp)
    Wand of Bane (cr, 750 gp) (inscription provides clue to function)
    Wand of Bless (cr, 750 gp)
    Wand of Bless (cr, 750 gp) (design provides clue to function)
    Wand of Bull's Strength (cr, 4500 gp)
    Wand of Cat's Grace (cr, 4500 gp)
    Wand of Charm Animal (cr, 750 gp)
    Wand of Cure Light Wounds (cr, 750 gp)
    Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds (cr, 4500 gp) (inscription provides clue to function)
    Wand of Daylight (cr, 11250 gp)
    Wand of Desecrate (cr, 5750 gp) (inscription provides clue to function)
    Wand of Detect Poison (cr, 375 gp) (inscription provides clue to function)
    Wand of Disguise Self (cr, 750 gp)
    Wand of Divine Favor (cr, 750 gp)
    Wand of Ghost Sound (cr, 375 gp)
    Wand of Hold Animal (cr, 4500 gp)
    Wand of Magic Missile (cr, 750 gp)
    Wand of Mending (cr, 375 gp) (inscription provides clue to function)
    Wand of Prestidigitation (cr, 375 gp)
    Wand of Protection from Good (cr, 750 gp)
    Wand of Restoration (cr, 71000 gp)
    Wand of See Invisibility (cr, 4500 gp)
    Wand of Shocking Grasp (cr, 750 gp)
    Wand of Spider Climb (cr, 4500 gp) (design provides clue to function)
    Wand of Spiritual Weapon (cr, 4500 gp) (inscription provides clue to function)
    Wand of Spiritual Weapon (cr, 4500 gp)
    3 x Wand of Stabilize (cr, 375 gp)
    Wand of Suggestion (cr, 11250 gp) (inscription provides clue to function)
    Wand of Summon Swarm (cr, 4500 gp) (design provides clue to function)
    Wand of Vanish (apg, 750 gp)





((All of it needs to be identified/appraised which you probably won't have time to do down here (the Elder would prefer to leave _now_ to be honest).  I'm not going to bother placing everything in locations but we can assume there are sufficient mundane containers to hold the bulk of it.))

((Don't worry, I'm sure every brigand Eomr will be happy to help you carry your baskets full of platinum once you leave the wilds))



Hidden Nin said:


> He then tries to make his way over to the Elder, standing at an appropriate distance while he speaks to Rin, but making it obvious he'd like a word.


((Sorry, I missed this earlier, downside of posting from the phone))
The elder excuses himself from the others to speak with the elven samurai.



soulnova said:


> Tassara will look at the details of the corpse to establish time and cause of death.
> 
> Heal



It's tough to say for sure but it's been a while.  At least six months.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 21, 2014)

Duncan would like 

Potion of gaseous form
Scroll of greater scrying
Wand of Suggestion
scroll of true strike
Scroll of power word kill
Scroll of read magic


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 21, 2014)

Yuki'll tell Hayao what the elder does, and unless bluntly dismissed, she will continue standing there, being his eyes.

((You guys can figure out if she should do a perception or sense motive.  She is mirroring Hayao's inner feelings.  Any visual based checks, you can have her do for him.  )

She'll want to take these for herself-
Javelin of Lightning
Potion of Darkvision
Potion of Bear's Endurance
Potion of Blur


----------



## Kuno (Apr 21, 2014)

Shaking her head Kaylee turns back toward the corpse.  "What was going to happen to Rin?"  She will await his answer then look around the room.  Once he answers she will ask her final question.


Kaylee will take:  (As long as she can use the Scrolls.)
Staff of Radiance
Potion of Tongues
Scroll of Form of the Dragon I
Scroll of Mass of Charm Monster
Scroll of Summon Monster VII
Scroll of Tsunami
Scroll of Sleep
Wand of Summon Swarm
*2x Sardonyx
2x Onyx
Onyx*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 21, 2014)

Ulysesn takes Tangle Bolt (226 gp) (sheds light) and whatever else he can carry to shoulder the weight.
"We really need to go to a town now... we're going to attract attention with this for sure."



> She calms down a bit but is still trembling.  She gives Tassara a weak smile, "thanks Tassy, I just want to rest for a bit now.  I'll be ready to go when everyone else is."  She continues to rest on the floor unless someone forces the issue.



"It's all right rest a bit. You're not used to that... I could barely do anything there... I need to prepare better so that doesn't happen again. I don't want to lose you."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "It's all right rest a bit. You're not used to that... I could barely do anything there... I need to prepare better so that doesn't happen again. I don't want to lose you."



Makenna offers him a weak smile but continues resting.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2014)

Drell will want the:

Wand of Disguise Self
Wand of Magic Missile
Scroll of Baleful Polymorph

She's clearly not excited with everyone's rush to leave, but doesn't say anything about it.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 21, 2014)

"Eh - ye mind if we stay a bit longer? I mean, there's a lot here that I want te have a look at. Ye guys can go on ahead...or back...or whatever we're doin now. Um....what ARE we doin now?" Duncan says a little confused.

He walks to Drell, careful not to look at her.

"So, I'm gonna let ye have this Spellbook I found. I was gonna let the old woman have it - all things considered that would be the right thing te do but I owe ye for givin up a bunch for Kaylee. So, this makes us even right? It's locked but I reckon ye could figure out how te open it."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2014)

Drell arches an eyebrow at Duncan's speech, but accepts the spellbook. "...Thank you," she says after a moment, examining the lock. "Why you would want to give this knowledge to that woman, who would most likely destroy it, baffles me, but I suppose I'm in no position to question your thought process. Whatever debt you feel you owe me for Kaylee's life, consider it settled, I suppose." 

She attempts to open the lock binding the book shut. 

*Disable Device* 
Roll(1d20)+10:
10,+10
Total:20

"For the record," I agree with Duncan," she continues. "There's a wealth of information to be explored here. I urge us not to leave it behind without the chance to examine it."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 21, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Shaking her head Kaylee turns back toward the corpse.  "What was going to happen to Rin?"  She will await his answer then look around the room.  Once he answers she will ask her final question.



If the answer doesn't leave much for other questions she will ask her last question.  "Do you have a hidden cache anywhere around here?"  Kaylee wants to make sure they don't forget anything but she adds with a mumble.  "Something that has a bag of holding in it..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Shaking her head Kaylee turns back toward the corpse.  "What was going to happen to Rin?"  She will await his answer then look around the room.  Once he answers she will ask her final question.


((Sorry, I saw this earlier but forgot to reply when I had a chance))

"What was started would be finished.  All forms would be brought into the light."

Rin shifts uncomfortably as the corpse speaks.




Nicodemus said:


> She attempts to open the lock binding the book shut.
> 
> *Disable Device*
> Roll(1d20)+10:
> ...



Drell has no problem unlocking the book.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2014)

Drell gives a small smile of satisfaction and starts flipping through the spellbook. Anything that stands out?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell gives a small smile of satisfaction and starts flipping through the spellbook. Anything that stands out?



The first thing that stands out to Drell is the words shifting and a  lashing out at her, however her new found speed allows her to just barely dodge the strike (literally, Elf Drell would have been snagged).

The book contains the following spells:
1st:
- Protection from Good
- Protection from Evil
- Infernal Healing
- Mage Armor
- Summon Minor Monster
- Summon Monster 1
- Anticipate Peril
- Flare Burst
- Interrogation
- Ant Haul
- Blood Money

2nd:
- Resist Energy
- Acid Arrow
- Summon Monster 2
- Summon Swarm
- See Invisibility
- Admonishing Ray
- Brow Gasher
- Whispering Wind

3rd:
- Dispel Magic
- Magic Circle against Good
- Magic Circle against Evil
- Ice Spears
- Sepia Snake Sigil
- Summon Monster 3
- Vengeful Comets

4th:
- Dimensional Anchor
- Minor Creation
- Summon Monster 4
- Vitriolic Mist

5th:
- Contact Other Plane


----------



## Kuno (Apr 21, 2014)

"What forms?"  Kaylee glances toward Rin and the elder and hopes she can get an answer to the last question.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "What forms?"  Kaylee glances toward Rin and the elder and hopes she can get an answer to the last question.



((Is that to Rin/Elder or your third question to the dead mage?))


----------



## kluang (Apr 22, 2014)

"My damage still isn't adequate." He looks at the treasure. 

"I want that Studded Leather Armor +1, that BBattle axe and that Sai"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 22, 2014)

((The dead mage, as she doesn't think she will get an honest answer from the other two.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 22, 2014)

She awaits the conversation, tilting her head, and looking at her elven lover.  She interpret any visual components, slowly sneaking behind him while doing so.  In the middle of the conversation, slowly a mischievous look will cross her face and...She will attempt to steal Hayao's pants mid conversation.

Sleight of hand, Hayao pants stealing-
Roll(1d20)+12:
18,+12
Total:30


----------



## Vergil (Apr 22, 2014)

Duncan will put back the scroll of read magic and gives the scroll of greater scrying to Kaylee.

He also takes a few potions (unless others want them, then he'll give them except the bolded ones)

*Potion of acute senses*
Potion of darkvision
Potion of Vanish
Wand of Cat's Grace
Oil of Mage armor
Potion of Invisibility


----------



## Muk (Apr 22, 2014)

"I've got an idea, keep this dimension open will you!" Ricket says and heads back out. He'll pull his new cart into the new dimension and loads up all the treasure into the cart.

Once he's back he'll ask, "found anything else interesting while I was fetching the cart?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 22, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "What forms?"  Kaylee glances toward Rin and the elder and hopes she can get an answer to the last question.


"The forms of the ancient spirit that lay within their blood."  And with the last 'answer' the corpse once again lay silent.



Captain Obvious said:


> She awaits the conversation, tilting her  head, and looking at her elven lover.  She interpret any visual  components, slowly sneaking behind him while doing so.  In the middle of  the conversation, slowly a mischievous look will cross her face  and...She will attempt to steal Hayao's pants mid conversation.


Yuki gropes around Hayao's pants a while however she's unable to get them off of him (unless Hayao's letting her, which I'm going to go out on a limb and assume he isn't).



Muk said:


> "I've got an idea, keep this dimension open will  you!" Ricket says and heads back out. He'll pull his new cart into the  new dimension and loads up all the treasure into the cart.



((What?  No   Ricket doesn't know how to leave or how to return and the cart wouldn't fit into the hidden room of the elder's house.))

((Hauling out the treasure will be manageable, you can load it in the cart once you're outside.))


----------



## Muk (Apr 22, 2014)

In that case Ricket will take 20 and search all of the lab for secret doors and other secrets until the others are  done with examining the lab.

Search +13


----------



## Kuno (Apr 22, 2014)

Standing up after communicating with the corpse, Kaylee will walk over to the elder and Rin and demand to know what was going on.  "After everything that _we_ have done for the two of you, I want to know the truth.  What was he talking about exactly?"  The druid emphasized the word we so that the old man would know she was including the fact that he survived all those years ago.

Foggy Memory:
Roll(1d20)+10:
17,+10
Total:27  (Seeing if she can decipher what was said.)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2014)

"Alrght... I pick these, but they will be used for everyone"
Wand of Bless (cr, 750 gp)
Wand of Bless (cr, 750 gp) (design provides clue to function)
Wand of Bull's Strength (cr, 4500 gp)
Wand of Daylight (cr, 11250 gp)
Wand of Divine Favor (cr, 750 gp)
Wand of Restoration (cr, 71000 gp) "_OH MY GOD!!_" Tassara seems overly excited for this wand. "This is much better than the spell I have" 
Wand of Spiritual Weapon (cr, 4500 gp) (inscription provides clue to function)
Wand of Spiritual Weapon (cr, 4500 gp)



"Ok, Uly, this one you should get..." Tassara will hand him this wand.
Wand of Aspect of the Falcon (apg, 750 gp)



"Who else can use healing wands??" ((or Use Magic Device??)) "We need someone else who can be able to heal, is always good to have back up"

Wand of Cure Light Wounds (cr, 750 gp)
Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds (cr, 4500 gp) (inscription provides clue to function)



"Guys, if you are finishing here I would like to go back and check on Max" she asks the party.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 22, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Standing up after communicating with the corpse, Kaylee will walk over to the elder and Rin and demand to know what was going on.  "After everything that _we_ have done for the two of you, I want to know the truth.  What was he talking about exactly?"  The druid emphasized the word we so that the old man would know she was including the fact that he survived all those years ago.
> 
> Foggy Memory:
> Roll(1d20)+10:
> ...



Rin shifts uncomfortably and "looks" over in the direction of the Elder before speaking,  "it isn't proper to speak of such things.  But the dishonor is mine and it drew the rest of you up in it I owe you at least an explanation."  She twists again clearly not comfortable talking about this.

"I was born flawed.  The light does not touch my eyes, I live in a world of touch and sound and smell instead.  And I should have been content in this but like the others of my village I was also born blessed and cursed."  She pauses and then shifts, white fur growing on her face and body, limbs twisting, face warping to grow a foxes maw.  Her eyes also subtly change, gaining a look of focus.  "Like this I can see, but it is a faded half sight, the others have spoken of how the world is brighter, more alive normally."  She shifts back to normal. 

"For years I spoke with the magic users of the village, hoping that something might be done.  But they could do nothing  for me but to console acceptance.  But I could not understand how I could be both blessed by the Shimmering One and cursed to never look upon her works.  And so with foolish pride I went to ask Great-Uncle if he could help.  The village came in force to rescue me.  Many friends died for my foolishness."

"And Great-Uncle too apparently."


*Spoiler*: _Memory_ 



Kaylee feels a brief flash of something complicated.  An animal in a cage.  A kinship with a beloved pet.  A wild animal stalking easy prey.  Something similar to her kinship with Brox.

it's complicated and confusing jumble of mixed emotions.   She's not sure where it comes from exactly.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 22, 2014)

"When did you seek your Great-Uncle's help?"  Kaylee wonders how long this situation was going on.  "And, what was going on tonight?"  She glances back at the corpse and crosses her arms.  "He also mentioned a betrayal.  What was that about?  I want some truths and I don't care if you aren't suppose to talk about it.  We put our lives on the line, some of us more than once."  Glaring at the elder she glances back to Rin.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
6,+19
Total:25

Sense Motive:
Roll(1d20)+21:
17,+21
Total:38


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2014)

"Hayao, hold on until tomorrow. I believe I can remove your blindness then. I'll have to pray for the correct spell for that"

Tassara will look around one last time to see if there's anything more of interest. (more hidden stuff or what not)

Perception 1d20+20=33


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 22, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "When did you seek your Great-Uncle's help?"  Kaylee wonders how long this situation was going on.  "And, what was going on tonight?"  She glances back at the corpse and crosses her arms.  "He also mentioned a betrayal.  What was that about?  I want some truths and I don't care if you aren't suppose to talk about it.  We put our lives on the line, some of us more than once."  Glaring at the elder she glances back



She sniffs at the inference,  "I am very sorry to have involved you in our troubles.  It was never my intent for anyone to get harmed."  Her words have the sound of an oft repeated apology.  "Trust me when I say I feel the bitter sting of loss from them as keenly as any."

"As to a betrayal I do not know, I can at best speculate it had to do with his death.  I know little of his 'work.'"

As best Kaylee can tell she's telling the truth.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 22, 2014)

Drell closes the spellbook with a satisfied smile and rejoins the party as a whole. "Your Great-Uncle was dealing with dangerous forces. So little is know about Shining Children...it seems he tempted this one to this plane with promises of modifications." She bends down and runs her finger along the silver lines in the thing's body. "But once the creature got what it wanted, it would most likely see little reason to leave your great-uncle alive. It's ironic, in a way...in the end, all he did was make it more capable of killing him." 

She shrugs. "It matters little. We achieved a great victory here today. I would request, of course, the knowledge of how exactly we got here, so that I might access the lab and study at a later date."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2014)

"Is that even possible? Can we have access to this place from somewhere else?" Tassara asks Drell quite surprised. "I would have thought the entrance was only possible from the Elder's house"

"That would be of great help... if there are no more outsider creatures poping up here, that is..."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> She shrugs. "It matters little. We achieved a great victory here today. I would request, of course, the knowledge of how exactly we got here, so that I might access the lab and study at a later date."



The Elder responds cautiously, "I can show you how to use the seal to travel.  I have no understanding of how it works magically."  After a moment he amends, "I can't even say we will remain here.  Much of our reason to stay is gone now.  But that will be a long conversation for the village. "


----------



## Muk (Apr 22, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Is that even possible? Can we have access to this place from somewhere else?" Tassara asks Drell quite surprised. "I would have thought the entrance was only possible from the Elder's house"
> 
> "That would be of great help... if there are no more outsider creatures poping up here, that is..."



"Well we did leave some active constructs on our path, but if you manage to take control over them I am certain we could makes this a base of operations. And I am pretty sure we should be able to recreate this summoning circle the elder has, though I am not so sure if he's willing to reveal its secret," Ricket comes to join their talk with the Elder and Rin.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2014)

"We would need to clean this up first..." Tassara sighs remembering the corpses of demons, devils and angels on the previous rooms. 

Is there a special action she should do with the angel, tho? Should they burn the remains or...?  

K.Religion 
1d20+7=12

She will ask Drell about it. "I never thought I would need to make a funeral rite for an angel... any ideas?"


----------



## Muk (Apr 22, 2014)

K. Religion:
1d20+13
17+13 = 30

K. Arcane:
1d20+13
17+13 = 30

Any rituals Ricket could remember on how to deal with angels, demons and outsiders corpses?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 22, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "We would need to clean this up first..." Tassara sighs remembering the corpses of demons, devils and angels on the previous rooms.
> 
> Is there a special action she should do with the angel, tho? Should they burn the remains or...?





Muk said:


> Any rituals Ricket could remember on how to deal with angels, demons and outsiders corpses?



It's actually unusual that there are corpses at all, normally when an outsider is killed there's very little tangible left.  An angel would have normally immolated itself so fire probably as good a way as any.


----------



## Muk (Apr 22, 2014)

"Wait did you say corpses, Tassara? Normally there should not be any corpses for outsiders at all. None for demons nor angels. Drell this could be a break through. You'll never get another chance to examine outsiders again," Ricket suddenly realizes at the unique situation.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 22, 2014)

Yuki will have a few things to ask Rin about the lycanthropy.  After the conversations with her are finished, she'll ask, leaving Kaylee and Hayao to talk to the elder.  "How long do you have to wait after being bitten before that takes effect?" she finally questions, realizing the impulsiveness to her actions even more now.  "Can it be controlled with will alone?  How crazy can things get?  Is it like the werewolves where you get infected and then you go crazy!?" she'll ask question after question, then wait for a response.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 22, 2014)

"That's part of why I would prefer to stay here a while," Drell says, nodding down at the corpse. "I suppose I avoid dissecting the Angel, if you and Tassara object to it, but I really would like a chance to examine the corpses of these outsiders. This isn't just about satisfying my curiosity either...this could be truly groundbreaking for the function of magic and the existence of extraplanar beings."


----------



## Muk (Apr 22, 2014)

"Hmm, I'd say burn the Angel body and maybe consecrate the demon bodies before you start examining them. If you need aid with any dissecting let me know. Might as well get this done with before we head back, since the girls seem keen on figuring out the entire chain of events," Ricket will try and aid Drell in his endeavor unmasking the secret of the outsiders and cleaning up the angel corpses.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki will have a few things to ask Rin about the lycanthropy.  After the conversations with her are finished, she'll ask, leaving Kaylee and Hayao to talk to the elder.  "How long do you have to wait after being bitten before that takes effect?" she finally questions, realizing the impulsiveness to her actions even more now.  "Can it be controlled with will alone?  How crazy can things get?  Is it like the werewolves where you get infected and then you go crazy!?" she'll ask question after question, then wait for a response.



Rin regards Yuki with polite curiosity.  "You don't need to worry, the dangers of our," she pauses considering, "condition are drilled into the children of our village at a young age.  I can't say it has never happened but accidents are very rare."

She pauses again becoming more serious, "for those that are bitten life is harder.  The spirit of the fox fights for control more than for those that are born to it.  With time they can learn to control it but it is always a struggle.  It is why Grandfather doesn't transform, he does not want to risk it.  Fortunately the fox is not a malicious spirit, driven more by curiosity and levity than any sense of cruelty."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 22, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Hmm, I'd say burn the Angel body and maybe consecrate the demon bodies before you start examining them. If you need aid with any dissecting let me know. Might as well get this done with before we head back, since the girls seem keen on figuring out the entire chain of events," Ricket will try and aid Drell in his endeavor unmasking the secret of the outsiders and cleaning up the angel corpses.



"I suppose the Angel corpse can be disposed of first then. I would entrust that task to you or Tassara - I may be capable, but I'm not terribly interested in doing so. Consecrating the bodies may be a good idea, but it's something I'm unable to do. The best place to start would be finding this mage's notes, if he has any. I'll take care of that now."

She heads towards the study, snapping her fingers to signal Primus to fall in behind her. She'll take 20 to search the study for any texts dealing with outsiders, but she's specifically looking for something regarding those silver lines in the Shining Child's body.

*Perception* 
20+13=33

*Primus Perception*
20+0=20


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> She heads towards the study, snapping her fingers to signal Primus to fall in behind her. She'll take 20 to search the study for any texts dealing with outsiders, but she's specifically looking for something regarding those silver lines in the Shining Child's body.



A quick study of books shows that the mage took meticulous notes.  In a general sense it is similar to the processes for crafting constructs, just integrated with the biology of the subject rather than left alone.  It would take hours or days to absorb all of the content.

Again at a quick glance he doesn't see anything in particular about the disposal of the outsiders.  Whether this means the mage didn't think this worthy of mention or if this isn't something that came up while he was here can't be said.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Rin regards Yuki with polite curiosity.  "You don't need to worry, the dangers of our," she pauses considering, "condition are drilled into the children of our village at a young age.  I can't say it has never happened but accidents are very rare."
> 
> She pauses again becoming more serious, "for those that are bitten life is harder.  The spirit of the fox fights for control more than for those that are born to it.  With time they can learn to control it but it is always a struggle.  It is why Grandfather doesn't transform, he does not want to risk it.  Fortunately the fox is not a malicious spirit, driven more by curiosity and levity than any sense of cruelty."



"What should I expect, then?  I...uh, convinced somebody to bite me just before we followed after you." she gives a gentle cough and rubs her lip, then glances at the elder, "That's why Grandpa doesn't?  That kind of makes sense." She rubs the back of her head, "I tend to go with my initial feeling...before thinking." she laughs, "I didn't think it through at all before I went ahead with it."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 22, 2014)

Drell flips briefly through the notes but doesn't really read them, instead putting them carefully into her pack. She returns to the group, satisfied, and Hayao

"If you don't mind, I have some ideas I'd like to discuss with you privately," she tells him quietly. "I feel they'll be of a personal interest to you, though of course they can wait if you'd prefer."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "What should I expect, then?  I...uh, convinced somebody to bite me just before we followed after you." she gives a gentle cough and rubs her lip, then glances at the elder, "That's why Grandpa doesn't?  That kind of makes sense." She rubs the back of her head, "I tend to go with my initial feeling...before thinking." she laughs, "I didn't think it through at all before I went ahead with it."



Rin frowns deeply at Yuki before responding, "you should ask our cleric to prepare a cure disease spell for you, if done before the next new moon that will cure your infliction.  Whomever did this should have known better.  I suppose there are a lot of unexpected actions tonight though."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 23, 2014)

"No.  I wanted it...I demanded it to be exact.  I probably wouldn't have made a difference if I knew.  I just want to know how to handle it Rin.  That's all.  Don't punish the child for the mistakes of their peers.  I've seen and experienced too much of that." she puts a hand on the woman's shoulder, gently tightening her grip.  "I wanted something that could allow me to be strong enough for Hayao.  I don't care about the side effects, I can handle the challenges that I face.  I don't go back on my decisions." she looks into the woman's unfocused(I assume, unless she's still in fox-ish form) eyes.  "Please, just tell me what to expect.  Unless you think there might be a book better suited to my knowledge in here."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "No.  I wanted it...I demanded it to be exact.  I probably wouldn't have made a difference if I knew.  I just want to know how to handle it Rin.  That's all.  Don't punish the child for the mistakes of their peers.  I've seen and experienced too much of that." she puts a hand on the woman's shoulder, gently tightening her grip.  "I wanted something that could allow me to be strong enough for Hayao.  I don't care about the side effects, I can handle the challenges that I face.  I don't go back on my decisions." she looks into the woman's unfocused(I assume, unless she's still in fox-ish form) eyes.  "Please, just tell me what to expect.  Unless you think there might be a book better suited to my knowledge in here."


((Yeah, she's still in human form, will stay in human form unless there's a particular need not to be))

Rin sighs audibly but doesn't argue the point, "on occasion an outsider has joined our village.  I know of such things only from tales it hasn't happened since I was old enough to understand."  She adjusts slightly and takes on a tone as if teaching.

"This condition is known as a curse for a reason.  As you are right now it is more akin to a disease, lying in wait for the time to be right."  She pauses again to "look" at Yuki, "at this point it can be cured easily if you change your mind.  Once it takes hold it becomes all but impossible to remove."

"On the next full moon the spirit of the fox will claim you.  I've never heard of someone that has successfully fought it in the first night.  What the fox does varies, there's no way to predict or control but the general nature of foxes is that of tricksters so with luck and planning it can be contained and controlled."

"Once that night has passed you will be free for the next month.  With the next full moon you can begin to resist the fox.  With time you will learn to retain a part of your self during the transformation and perhaps eventually even resist the transformation during the new moon or call upon the transformation at will."

"You should know that the curse takes on three different forms.  One is your human form as you are now.  It gives no particular benefit while you are in flesh.  There is also the fox form, you appear indistinguishable from a typical fox save for your actions.  Last there is what is called the 'hybrid' form, a mix of human and fox.  In either this or the animal form you will find your agility vastly improved.  Normal weapons will find your hide difficult to pierce and the wounds they leave will heal quickly but those of silver can still cause serious harm."

"Lastly and most importantly the fox has a viscous bite.  Be wary of this though, when you bite your saliva can spread your curse upon others.  As I mentioned this is drilled into our children almost from birth, accidents with this can have nothing but tragic consequences."

((I've made the DM fiat rule that werewolves use the full moon werefoxes will use the new moon.  No particular justification or reason for this other than the fact that it doesn't feel right to me for them all to be the same.  Sure that will make things difficult if we introduce 30 flavors of were-creature but we can burn down that bridge when we come to it.))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 23, 2014)

"Well what does the fox say?" Duncan says inexplicably to Yuki.

"Ding ding ding ding ding?"

"I must have looked at Drell again...."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 23, 2014)

She gives a look at Duncan, "It says, 'I'm going to shove that scimitar up your ass if you don't knock it off.'" she sighs, turning back to Rin, "Alright...Thank you." she tenses, like she's going to ask something else, but shakes her head and turns away.  "You won't regret this.  I promise."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 23, 2014)

"Hachi hachi hachi ho, hachi hachi hachi ho" Duncan says as he backs away


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 23, 2014)

Yuki takes her hand off Rin's shoulder, turning to Duncan.  Her breath gets strong but steady as she clenches her fists.  She takes a step towards the Dnaltocsman, giving an angry growl as she does so, “I'll give you one last chance Duncan...”


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 23, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki takes her hand off Rin's shoulder, turning to Duncan.  Her breath gets strong but steady as she clenches her fists.  She takes a step towards the Dnaltocsman, giving an angry growl as she does so, ?I'll give you one last chance Duncan...?


Ulysesn who is tending to Makenna gets up and stands between Yuki and Duncan.
"Duncan leave her alone, you wouldn't want to be treated that way when Kaylee got hurt would you."
Ulysesn turns and looks at Yuki
"Ignore the Donkey. Tend to your love , who has been blinded... and perhaps treat each day as if it's the last for you both... I'm going to be doing that from now on..."
Ulysesn walks away back over to Makenna
"Time to get up and go Makenna, the cold hard floor isn't a proper place to rest for you in your condition. I'll shoulder you..."
Ulysesn offers his hand to help pull her up.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 23, 2014)

At Ulysesn's words her heart starts thumping louder, she looks away from Duncan, and looks back at Hayao.  Her face flushes a bright red, she scratches her head roughly.  Her mind is obviously racing in circles, dealing with feelings she's unfamiliar with.  Her expression is confused, and has a hint of amusement in it.  Her grey eyes dart around the room, before settling back at the elf.  It's fairly obvious she's fighting herself away from doing something.  "Right Pretty Boy." she steps towards the samurai again, wrapping her arms around him from behind.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 23, 2014)

For the most part Hayao ignores what he hears with his elven ears, probably not noticing Yuki's quieter conversation if she was trying to keep it down. Once he understands he has the Elder's attention, he speaks, craning an arm over his shoulder to rest on Yuki's cheek for a moment, and then resting his hand on top of hers. He squeezes silently, but his expression remains neutral.

"You assessed that few of us would make it back alive. Are you sure the danger is through? No other possible traps your brother might have laid out for us?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn walks away back over to Makenna
> "Time to get up and go Makenna, the cold hard floor isn't a proper place to rest for you in your condition. I'll shoulder you..."
> Ulysesn offers his hand to help pull her up.


Makenna offers a weak and exhausted smile to Ulysesn and takes the offered hand.  Once she's on her feet she leans heavily on Ulysesn as if she has no strength left within her, her body is cold against his as she stumbles along.



Hidden Nin said:


> "You assessed that few of us would make it back  alive. Are you sure the danger is through? No other possible traps your  brother might have laid out for us?"


"I would not venture to speculate what traps he might have left," the elder's tone is cautious and level.  "But I suspect the majority of the danger is past.  I would prefer to leave here with Rin as soon as possible though lest that be proven wrong."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 23, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna offers a weak and exhausted smile to Ulysesn and takes the offered hand.  Once she's on her feet she leans heavily on Ulysesn as if she has no strength left within her, her body is cold against his as she stumbles along.


Ulysesn shudders, he's used to her being warm
"You're so cold... We need to get you to a fire."
Ulysesn looks towards the party
"We need to leave... Now."
There is a clear commanding tone in his voice.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2014)

"Let's do this:  Uly, Makenna and Rin should leave. Drell still wants to check the bodies, while I give funeral rite for the angel. Elder, is there a way you can stay with us for a little longer while we do this? or do we need all to leave at the same time?" Tassara asks the man.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 23, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Let's do this:  Uly, Makenna and Rin should leave. Drell still wants to check the bodies, while I give funeral rite for the angel. Elder, is there a way you can stay with us for a little longer while we do this? or do we need all to leave at the same time?" Tassara asks the man.



The Elder considers this for a moment before nodding, "Rin can show them out, I will wait a time for the rest of you to finish up."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2014)

Tassara will thank the Elder and start to work on the angel first. 


_Do not stand at my grave and weep;
I am not there. I am but asleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow.
I am the diamond glints on snow.
I am the sunlight on ripened grain.
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awaken in the morning's hush
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft stars that shine at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry;
I am not there. I did not die._

She will allow Drell to study the angel externally, but she would prefer not to dissect him. There should be some sort of chemicals they could use to cremate the body. Tassara can use her Produce Flame spell and oils too if necessary. 

Tassara will allow Drell to study the demon and devil in deeper way and then dispose of the bodies. 


Is there such a thing as an incinerator in the premises? She will ask Talon about it.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 23, 2014)

"Aye, I'm good te go." Duncan says


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 23, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Is there such a thing as an incinerator in the premises? She will ask Talon about it.



Talon doesn't know or at least doesn't remember.   He doesn't have any memories from before when the party freed him.

I'm sure there are magical or alchemical ingredients that would serve the purpose though.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2014)

With the direction of Drell, Tassara will use alchemical ingredients to help on the cremation. 

Once everything is finished, she will join go and check on Max and Kathy. "Can someone help me out with her?" 

(( xD Not about to forget her here))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 23, 2014)

Hearing Tassy needing help, "I'll be back, Hayao." she nuzzles the elf's neck, "I think they'll need my help to get that girl back to the surface.  If you need me, for anything...Don't be afraid to shout." she quietly says in his ear as she tugs on his hand gently, giving him a, 'I'd like you to come with me.' kind of feeling, then slide her arms off the samurai, turning around, and following Tassara.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 23, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The Elder considers this for a moment before nodding, "Rin can show them out, I will wait a time for the rest of you to finish up."



Ulysesn nods        .


----------



## Muk (Apr 23, 2014)

soulnova said:


> With the direction of Drell, Tassara will use alchemical ingredients to help on the cremation.
> 
> Once everything is finished, she will join go and check on Max and Kathy. "Can someone help me out with her?"
> 
> (( xD Not about to forget her here))



"We'll need your help with the consecration ritual. I'd prefer to have it active before Drell starts dissecting any of the evil creatures," Ricket reminds Tassara.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2014)

"I understand Ricket... but I did not prepare a consecrating spell for the day. I can offer the vocal ritual, but I don't think that's what you want.  I do have however a Magic Circle Against Evil... if you are worried they might spring back up"


"_Most loving Heart of Dreams, bring me health in body and spirit that I may serve with all my strength. Oh, Watcher, purify the darkness in this creature. Cleanse the tainted soil and air, may the nightmares be kept at bay. _"

She will create and bless water to sprinkle around.




"Thank you Yuki" ((gotta go to have lunch))


----------



## Muk (Apr 23, 2014)

"Well I suppose a magic circle is also one way of dealing with it," Ricket says. "Let me help with bringing the loot out."

Ricket will move the loot out with everyone else.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2014)

"That would be excellent," Drell says, nodding to Tassara. "Thank you. I don't anticipate any real trouble. The consecrate was more a fail-safe, not anything worth waiting for." She waits patiently for Tassara to set up the circle. 

She then sits down next to the corpse of the Shining Child and begins opening it up with her dagger (and I'm sure she's got alchemical tools for the more delicate parts of the procedure).

*Heal*
Roll(1d20)+7:
19,+7
Total:26

*Perception*
(take 20)
20+13=33

*Knowledge: Arcana*
(take 10)
39+10=49

*Knowledge: Planes*
(take 10)
39+10=49

She'll start by looking for anything drastically unusual, or anything that looks like it might have magical function. Outsiders are creatures very tied up in magic - is any of that biological?


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2014)

Tassara walks with Yuki. "Thank you Yuki, I appreciate it"

"I'm not sure I can carry her alone, but with you, it will be a breeze" she chuckles as they walk down the corridor. "I'm still surprised we found her here... Max is an old friend. She spent some time at the orphanage with us... I certainly want to take her to safety as soon as we can"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 23, 2014)

She grins at the cleric, “A friend of yours is normally a friend of mine.  We can get her back safe in no time.” she laughs, then quiets in thought, after a moment she speaks again.

“So...Uh, Tassy?” she gets the attention of Tassara, while glancing back at the sole elf left in the party.  She has a look of general embarrassment on her face, “I've...um, heard of the humanoid mating rituals...” her face turns even darker than before, and she starts wringing her hands.  “I know the basics from the animals in the wilds...But...It's frowned upon if you aren't bonded in some way, correct?  And if a child is bared...Then you are practically exiled from the society, right?” she looks very nervously at the cleric, the look she gives is obviously a serious inquiry.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 23, 2014)

Hayao, being blind and all, simply stays out of the way, quietly chatting with the Elder or something like that.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2014)

Tassara stops on her tracks.

"What- what?" she blinks a couple of times, making sure she just heard correctly. "Exiled? No, no, of course not"

"I... Yuki you mentioned you were kinda raised by... gnomes? Right?" she resumes walking with her. "I have never been courted, not that I had the interest or the time for such things, but I know the wedding rituals if that's you are talking about"

"But... you don't need that to show your love if that's what you are worrying. At the very least followers of The Coddler are given choice of just staying together if they both wish so... and the ritual is only for formalize things, and a wonderful occasion for a party" she chuckles.

 "I guess there are some human cultures that frown a big deal upon it. A hard disapproving look... perhaps even name calling but I believe that's wrong. Sometimes you love too much and don't think straight and make up making a bad decision.... It happens. People are meant to learn from those experiences. Followers of other gods might have a more strict way of looking at this though..."

"There are ways to prevent baring a child. Herbs, medicines, potions, magic, mundane barriers... I might be able to come up something for you. I was already thinking on assisting Makenna. And now that Drell is a girl she might be interested on making some alchemical potion to help out"

She chuckles. "I'm half wondering if Drell would try to experiment with her body in that regard in the name of Research"

"Now that you mention it..." she looks up deep in thought. "I believe Max's mom was like that. A single parent. She had some trouble, but I guess anyone would have trouble to raise a child on their own"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 23, 2014)

Yuki clears her throat, “Well...It was kind of that way.  It was one gnome, some dwarves and elves.  And even then I was already close to adulthood I think.  I bet that would be hard, to raise a child on your own...” she shakes her head, “Thanks.  I'm a bit more relaxed about it now.” she adjusts her ripped cloak, “I-I should have brought it up before.” she puts her forearm on Tassara's shoulder, “Tassy, I almost ran away with him three times today.  I don't know how much longer I can keep myself in check.” she huffs, “The wilds taught me to go with instincts, the monks told me to focus completely on my training.  But I can't focus if my instincts are telling me to do something else.” she shakes her head, “Sorry Kid.  Didn't mean to drop that on you.  Do you think...If you can't cure Hay's blindness tomorrow...You can train Aries to be able to help him?”

She watches the ground as they walk, “How long have you known Max?  Did you meet in the orphanage?”


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2014)

"Oh, don't worry about Hayao. I'll make sure he gets his sight back in the morning. That's under my current power. I can Cure Diseases too... I was waiting for that one for a long time. I hope can help Troyce mom with that..."

"Max and I know each other from like 9 or 10 years ago. Her mom died and Max had one else at the time. They brought her to us while they found her relatives. We were just kids and she helped me a lot. She was smart and explained things to me" she giggles "I was never good at studying. I could not finish a book before I wanted to play or help around the church"

"But Max... goodness, she loved books. She was a very sad child when she arrived, loosing her mother. She would just bury herself in out little library and not talk to nobody. But she eventually opened up and I let her know things were going to be alright"

"One day, someone finally came looking for her. An aunt... or some who knew her mother. Max wasn't sure she was family, but the woman offered to finance her studies and a home. The last letter I got from her told me she had entered a mage's academy and how excited she was..." Tassara looks around "I guess she eventually realized she can't learn everything from books. You need to go out and experience it yourself. I'm just glad we found her before it was too late"

Tassara will make sure Kathy, Bronx and Max are alright and take them back with Yuki's help.  ((in case you want to fast forward EM. You ok with this CO? ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 23, 2014)

"Yeah, it's a good thing with everything that goes on in there." the monk nods, "So, You and I are similar like that.  Neither of us have the patience to sit there and learn our stuff from books.  You just learn yours from the Coddler, mine is from lots of physical conditioning." she laughs, "Yours sounds cooler though.  Least you don't weigh like a rock.  And they can tell that you're a woman.  And you can use magics."  She grins, helping Tassara as she talks.

((Go ahead.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2014)

"I... I do weigh like a rock..." Tassara turns red. _"... I sink like one"_


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 23, 2014)

Yuki smirks, "I'm sure you aren't that bad.  But that's good to know.  That if we ever need to swim somewhere, I'll just tie you to my back and I'll swim us across.  I'd think you'd float." she teases, "I know I weigh more, even with your armor." her expression cracks into a grin, "Remind me to teach you how to swim one of these days."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2014)

Tassara looks actually embarrassed. "I just... we never went swimming. The canals back home weren't for swimming. I never learned..." she says it almost as an apology and she silently nods at Yuki, accepting her offer.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 23, 2014)

"Oh, don't get like that Tassy.  The only reason I know how to swim so well is because of where I grew up.  It was either...Swim or the giant bugs, scary monsters, and wolves would get you." she sticks her tongue out at the young cleric.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2014)

Tassara chuckles. "Wolves? Do wolves know how to swim? I guess if dogs do..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 23, 2014)

"I never looked back when I was swimming away.  Might ask Kaylee, she might know." She looks sheepish, "So, what did you use to do?  I mean, what's Sister Tassara good at other than being really awesome with her spells and her delicious cooking?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2014)

"Well... I used to tend to the weary and the sick that came to the temple. Look after younger kids than me. And..." she ponders for a second.

"Brother Menik asked me to spend some time in the City Watch as part of my community service before joining the church in full. There I learned how to look for danger and when to use one of these" Tassara points at the horn she got from her dream.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 23, 2014)

"That's good stuff to know though Tassy, I'm serious.  All I know is...How to fight and steal, I know how to create mundane metal stuff too.  I..." she pauses and sighs, "I can also deal with the birthing of children.  I don't know any of the rest of the process, but Fyre thought it would be best for me to know how to deal with that part.  So if you ever need any help with that, I can be there for you." she gives a disgusted scrunch of her nose.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2014)

((Unless there's an objection I'll fast-foward to morning tonight))



Nicodemus said:


> She'll start by looking for anything drastically unusual, or anything that looks like it might have magical function. Outsiders are creatures very tied up in magic - is any of that biological?



Superficially the anatomy is quite the same as a humanoid's.  Simpler to be honest as a lot of the organs are almost vestigial (the digestive system, while functional, is not really used by Outsiders for much).  The layout and anatomy are somewhat different than anything from this plane but there's no "magic gland" or anything like that.

Drell might conclude that the magical nature of Outsiders goes deeper than that, part of the very fabric of their being rather than anything as crude as biology catering to it.

The silver components are perhaps more fruitful to study.  Drell can see how they are grafted and anchored in the flesh and skeleton quite clearly, it's obviously a masterful job that took a great deal of effort.  The simpler nature of the Outsider's form makes the process easier but there's nothing that stands out to Drell as a reason why it would be impossible to do on other living creatures (assuming they are tough enough to survive the procedure).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2014)

((K, moving on, if there's stuff you still needed to do post a flashback.))

The early group leaves the mages lair to find the town on edge but otherwise undisturbed from how they left it.  The townspeople are still at work cleaning up and there's a sullen atmosphere but they're encouraged when they see Rin arrive.  

Eventually the rest of the party emerges and everyone finds a deep and restful sleep for the night (especially the exhausted members of "team fight").

Morning comes uneventfully and by the time the party wakes the village is back to their usual routine though there's clearly a sentiment of "what now" in the air.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2014)

Drell wakes and immediately sets herself and Primus to work appraising the treasure hoard they brought in last night. She burned the bodies of the outsides before exiting the lair.

*Drell Appraise*
Roll(1d20)+19:
17,+19
Total:36

*Primus Appraise*
Roll(1d20)+8:
4,+8
Total:12

((I'll post spells/extracts after seeing if I level or not))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2014)

Exp Time:

*Spoiler*: _Ugly formatting!_ 





```
Player    Character    Old Exp    Next Level    Gained Exp    New Exp
Unlosing Ranger    Ulysesn Rens'hk    22524    23000    4600    27124
Vergil    Duncan McAlistar    20064    23000    5100    25164
Soulnova    Sister Tassara    20344    23000    4900    25244
Nicodemus    Drell D'Harron    19203    23000    5000    24203
Kuno    Kaylee    21440    23000    5700    27140
kluang    Zozaria Zanarkand    19450    23000    4200    23650
Crossbow    Troyce DePrivo    19690    23000    5400    25090
Hidden Nin    Hayao Blizzard-born    15965    23000    4800    20765
Muk    Ricket    19705    23000    5300    25005
Captain Obvious    Yuki    17640    23000    4800    22440
```


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 23, 2014)

Yuki refused to sleep until she could be near Hayao. Though that night she was able to fight back her strongest desires, she slept pressed against the blinded elf.  She hoped to at least make him feel safe with her.  Waking up that morning she felt tired but awake.  She sits up with a yawn, gently rubbing his sleeping face with her thumb before getting up.  She leaves the room, not putting on her cloak this time, and sending Aries in to keep an eye on Hayao.  She makes sure that the door shuts behind her, and she goes to some nearby trees to warm up for the day.  She climbs up to a branch that she figured could hold her weight, and starts doing pull-ups.  She'll focus on that until something or someone gets her attention.

“Right Yuki.  You just have to keep yourself busy, that's it.  If you can keep yourself busy, you won't have to deal with those impulses.  And Hayao won't have to deal with that yet.  You won't have to deal with that yet.  You won't have to ask Tassara for some kind of...” she pauses, pulling herself up every time she starts a statement.  “Preventative.  And everyone will be okay.  Nothing will be awkward, and you can wait until we get to the next town.” she sighs as she pulls herself up again.  


“You can do this Yuki.  You've got restraint.  Lets use it for once, you were taught by monks.  You can at least fake being uninterested in that way for now.  You were around those type of people for a long time.  What changed?  Hayao.” she continues, her face flushing, “That damned elf is what changed.  He just took your heart right out of your chest.  And what did he do?  He acknowledged you, and he punned the once.  No, there's gotta be more than that.  He is mysterious...has very little emotions, and he's...” she pauses, arms outstretched, “He's just got that...attraction.  He's like a magnet.  I can't get away.” she sighs, pulling herself up once again, sweat beginning to bead on her face. 

 “Oh!  Once you're done, you need to buy some new sandals.” she looks down at her bare feet while she continues her exercising, talking to herself near constantly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 23, 2014)

Ulysesn wakes up and prepares his spells for the day in an hour.

*Spoiler*: _spells_ 



Resist Energy

Entangle



He then goes to see about buying 100 bolts.
(which he can obviously afford, so just give me what you can)
Then goes to the person who has been crafting a flute.
"Is it done?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He then goes to see about buying 100 bolts.
> (which he can obviously afford, so just give me what you can)
> Then goes to the person who has been crafting a flute.
> "Is it done?"



The carver gives Ulysesn the wooden flute, it looks skillfully done to Ulysesn.

"Bolts" aren't really available but arrows are readily available and a fletcher is more than willing to help modify them to fit the crossbow.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 24, 2014)

((I'll be going to bed soon but figure I'll update NPCs of import before I do))

Makenna rises slowly in the morning.  Her temperature and color is back to normal but she's still clearly unnerved about the previous night's experiences.

She finds a quiet area by the stream and begins a slow dance, eyes closed with a tranquil look on her face.  Villagers pause to watch as they go about their chores.

-----

The elder sits outside his home with a troubled look on his face.  He watches the training going on in quiet contemplation.  Occasionally someone will come up to him to chat but after a few moments of casual discussion he redirects them onward apparently preferring to be left to his thoughts.

-----

"Talon" ((assuming someone told it to leave  )) stands motionlessly in the courtyard apparently observing things motionlessly.  The adults give it a wide berth however the braver kids occasionally run up to it when they think none of the adults are looking.  Adult or child the golem pays them no mind.

-----

Rin is back at the shrine playing her lute however something seems different today.  Others seem to be avoiding the area though it seems more unconscious than any intentional shunning.  The music seems subtly different as well, lacking some of the smoothness of the previous day's performance.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 24, 2014)

After identifying and recording everything she can, Drell moves on to preparing her spells and extracts for the day.

*Spells/Extracts*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Spells*
Detect Magic
Prestidigitation
Mage Hand
Dancing Lights
Arcane Mark

Ear Piercing Scream
Mage Armor (2)
Unseen Servant (2)
Silent Image (2)
Grease 
Mount (2)

Glitterdust (2)
Resist Energy (3)
Web (2)
Invisibility (4)

Aqueous Orb (2)
Wind Wall (2)
Summon Monster III (2)
Fly (6)

Black Tentacles (3)
Scrying (1)

Extracts
Crafter's Fortune
Shield (2)
Disguise Self
Enlarge Person (2)
Polypurpose Panacea
Endure Elements

Fox's Cunning (4)
Barkskin (3)

Haste (5)




She slots the wand of disguise self and magic missile into her bandoliers and grabs the staff of radiance before setting out. She heads to the marketplace (keeping her face covered) and purchases a simple, blank wooden mask with only holes for her eyes. Hopefully, that should prevent her new gifts from causing a scene.

She bumps into Yuki while in the marketplace and eyes her curiously. "I couldn't help but notice you slept next to Hayao last night," she says in her most diplomatic tone (which still carries a heavy tint of condescension).


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 24, 2014)

She looks at Drell, "Yeah...I did." she blushes lightly and tilts her head at her, "What's your thoughts Drell?  I know you don't bring things up without wanting to comment more." she remarks with her usual smirk.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 24, 2014)

Hayao rises and waves Aries away dismissively, searching for Tassara. "Is restoring vision within your abilities?" Overall he hadn't been too bothered by it outwardly, except for a bit more fidgeting here and there at times. He shifted his weight uneasily as he waited for the cleric's reply.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 24, 2014)

"It's..." Drell hesitates, apparently choosing her next words carefully. "Ill-advised. I realize I have little place in your personal matters, but I don't think you understand exactly what you're getting into. You have a bit of a habit of doing that."

"Hayao's an elf," she continues. "And a young one at that. Yet he's been alive many times longer than you. He will continue to live, and be young, for centuries after you die. I'm nearly a century and a half of age, and I'm considered young for an elf. By the time Hayao reaches my age, you will most likely be dead. I have seen relationships between short lived races and long lived ones play out in their entirety, and I can truthfully tell you that it takes a toll on everyone involved. I see the same thing happening here, and I believe you're acting on short-term impulses without considering the long term consequences." She shrugs. "I figured I would make you aware of them."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The carver gives Ulysesn the wooden flute, it looks skillfully done to Ulysesn.
> 
> "Bolts" aren't really available but arrows are readily available and a fletcher is more than willing to help modify them to fit the crossbow.



Ulysesn takes the wooden flute
"Thanks."
Then goes by the fletcher
"I need you to modify a few arrows into these."
Ulysesn hands him a bolt
" I don't know how fast you can do it, but I need quite a few. 100, just do as many as you can within that and I'll pay you for that amount."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 24, 2014)

She lets off a saddened laugh, "Of course I realize what I'm getting into. I know that elves live at least five times longer than humans.   I know that there will be a toll for everyone involved.  I...Just...I care for him, you know.  And I'm sure we can make things work.  W-we just need to talk about it...that's all..." she allows tears to well up in her eyes, "I don't want to hurt Hayao...But...Call it the human selfishness, I don't care.  We both agreed.  We talked about it...  Drell...I don't know what to do.  Ulysesn brought it up before, and I had thought about it even before that.  I was so confident answering him..."  she has every feeling being worked around as she speaks, wiping the tears away.  "I'm going to give him the ride of his life while I'm in it.  It's better than being afraid of the future.  Who knows, looking at what happened to you, might be some chance I get turned into an elf myself." she cracks her grin again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 24, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She lets off a saddened laugh, "Of course I realize what I'm getting into. I know that elves live at least five times longer than humans.   I know that there will be a toll for everyone involved.  I...Just...I care for him, you know.  And I'm sure we can make things work.  W-we just need to talk about it...that's all..." she allows tears to well up in her eyes, "I don't want to hurt Hayao...But...Call it the human selfishness, I don't care.  We both agreed.  We talked about it...  Drell...I don't know what to do.  Ulysesn brought it up before, and I had thought about it even before that.  I was so confident answering him..."  she has every feeling being worked around as she speaks, wiping the tears away.  "I'm going to give him the ride of his life while I'm in it.  It's better than being afraid of the future.  Who knows, looking at what happened to you, might be some chance I get turned into an elf myself." she cracks her grin again.



"Right..." Drell says, obviously taken off guard by the emotional openness. "Try to refrain from crying. Some people are blessed with the ability to look good while crying and you are not one of them."

"I honestly care little for your romantic entanglements," she says, walking away. "Just do your best to keep any dramatics that might arise away from the rest of the group. We're ineffectual enough without having to take sides over a breakup that was bound to happen anyway."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 24, 2014)

Yuki's jaw flexes at the last statement Drell makes, her moods swinging just as widely as Drell's hips, deciding to keep quiet, _'Oooh...He's lucky I already did my workout.' _she thinks to herself, opening her mouth just slightly, enough to show a slight annoyance.  "Right, whatever you say, " she snorts, popping her knuckles, and heading into the other direction.  "Alright Yuki.  Take your time...don't do anything you'd regret.  Distract yourself..." she takes a shaky breath, rubbing her face with both hands.  Feeling great about not carrying anything on her person for the moment, but thinking back on what Ulysesn said, then Drell. _ 'Do they really think it won't work...?  No, it will.  It will work, it's just not...normal to work out well.  And we aren't normal.  By the gods...how does he actually feel?' _she gets a look of panic on her face, just before Aries finds her.  "Yes Aries, I see you there.  I'm going to go check Hayao, maybe we can convince Tassy to cook one more time here." the fox letting of a yipping noise, following at her heels, as she heads back over to the building everyone was staying at.

((Simple sandals-?))


----------



## Muk (Apr 24, 2014)

After finishing his meditation to the divines Ricket will begin his exercise and then he'll head to the market to see if he can't secure a second cart, another mule and a few empty chests to place their hoard of gold in.

He'll also look for expensive locks and asks Troyce to double check them before applying them to the chests.


*Spoiler*: _spells_ 




1st:
lesser restoration
divine favor
2nd:
resist energy




Shopping list:
1 cart
1 mule
10+x chests/boxes (how ever many they need for all the gear and stuff they found)
10+x masterwork locks + keys


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 24, 2014)

Muk said:


> After finishing his meditation to the divines Ricket will begin his exercise and then he'll head to the market to see if he can't secure a second cart, another mule and a few empty chests to place their hoard of gold in.


I must have missed it the first time but there aren't mules available in town.




Muk said:


> Shopping list:
> 1 cart
> 1 mule
> 10+x chests/boxes (how ever many they need for all the gear and stuff they found)
> 10+x masterwork locks + keys



Going with ~30000 coins / cubic foot of storage.  So a single "large" chest would probably hold all the coins found so far (granted you might want to go with a few smaller chests if you don't want to put all your proverbial eggs in one basket, not to mention the fact that the chest would be insanely heavy).

Someone else can do the math on how many chests it would take for the other loot.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn takes the wooden flute
> "Thanks."
> Then goes by the fletcher
> "I need you to modify a few arrows into these."
> ...





> Makenna rises slowly in the morning. Her temperature and color is back to normal but she's still clearly unnerved about the previous night's experiences.
> 
> She finds a quiet area by the stream and begins a slow dance, eyes closed with a tranquil look on her face. Villagers pause to watch as they go about their chores.


Ulysesn walks to where Makenna is wordlessly and dances with her.
Dance check:


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2014)

Tassara wakes up and prays for her spells of the day.




:::SPELLS CLERIC :::

Detect Magic
Read Magic
Light
Create Water


lvl1
Bless
Bless
Bless
Protection From Evil
Protection From Evil
Sanctuary
-Obscuring Mist
-Bless Water
-Comprehend Language

lvl2
Resist Energy
Aling Weapon Good
Spiritual Weapon
Silence
-Pleasant Dreams
-Gentle Repose
-Hold Person
-Hold Person


Lvl 3
Remove Blindness
Blindness/Deafness
-Premonition
-Dispel Magic
-Searing Light
-Magic Circle against Evil
-Nap Stack


Lvl 4
-Holy Smite
-Dismisal
-Imbue with Spell Ability:
*Sending
*Tongues


:::SPELLS DRUID :::

0
Resistance
Guidance
Purify Food and Water
Know Durection

1
-Entangle
-Entangle
-Produce Flame
-Longstrider
-Calm Animals
-Obscuring mist
-Magic Fang


2
-Cat's Grace
-Bull's Strength
-Reduce Animal
-Lesser Restaration
-Lesser Restoration
-Animal Trance

3
-Call Lightning
-Dominate Animal
-Protection from Energy
-Sleet Storm
-Spike Growth

4
-Flame Strike
-Spike Stone
-Air Walk


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn walks to where Makenna is wordlessly and dances with her.
> Dance check:



Makenna says nothing but her dance shifts as Ulysesn joins suggesting she knows he is there and allowing for his accompaniment.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2014)

"Yes, of course Hayao" Tassara will remove blindness from Hayao. She turns to see Kathy and suddenly realizes just how big she has gotten lately. "Woah..."

Afterwards, she will check on Max to see if she also woke up.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 24, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Yes, of course Hayao" Tassara will remove blindness from Hayao. She turns to see Kathy and suddenly realizes just how big she has gotten lately. "Woah..."
> 
> Afterwards, she will check on Max to see if she also woke up.



( ( whether she's awake or not I'll leave to you, she's fully recovered this morning though.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2014)

Visual Reference fo Max:

The young woman opens her eyes slowly and rubs her face. "Oww...what the hell...?"  She looks around and is startled to find Tassara sitting by her side with a expectant smile... like a kid waiting to open up a present.

"Morning Max"

"Tass...?" the blonde girl ask tentatively a little confused, but soon her doubt is replaced with joy "TASSARA!" she glomps the cleric and they laugh effusively.  "Hahaha, I can't believe this! I...-....wait-, where the fuck am I?"

"We are in a wandering village, by the wilds."

"Yeah... I kinda remember that"

"Max... do you remember what happened to you?" 

"I...." the girl stares at Tassara and gulps "I... No. I remember there was trouble here and we went... we went _somewhere_ and... Oh no..." the blonde girl pales and covers her mouth "Charlie.... CHARLIE!?" Max starts calling out. This might attract the attention of anyone close. "Are you ok Charlie!?" she seems to ask no one in particular.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Makenna says nothing but her dance shifts as Ulysesn joins suggesting she knows he is there and allowing for his accompaniment.



"About yesterday, I felt something snap. I don't want to risk losing you like that again."
Ulysesn continues to dance.
"I know I said you could hold your own, but I didn't know something like that would appear. Yet I think without you quite a few of us would be dead."
Ulysesn stops dancing and holds out the completed flute
"Here. We'll figure out how your power works as we go along. Once we get to a town I want to get you properly equipped along with the proper celebrations as soon as possible. Every moment with me is a matter of life or death. I wouldn't want us to not even be able to celebrate life properly if this is going to be the case constantly."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 24, 2014)

Hayao opens his eyes, blinking once or twice cautiously, and bringing a hand to the inside of his kimono as he readopts his glasses.

"Thank you, Tassara," he says quietly, rising. He moves off to begin training his stance for about an hour in silence.


----------



## Muk (Apr 24, 2014)

Ricket will approach the elder and just sit next to him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 24, 2014)

She gets back in the middle of Hayao's stance training, she watches him quietly for a while until he finishes the movements, “Hay...Can we go talk somewhere...private?  I...have a few worries, and I hope you can settle my mind...” she looks at the man, who's eyes are focused once more behind his spectacles.  If he agrees, she'll pull him away.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 24, 2014)

Hayao pauses his routine as he notices her, and his stance relaxes. He nods. "Of course." Cutting the exercise short, he follows after her.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "About yesterday, I felt something snap. I don't want to risk losing you like that again."
> Ulysesn continues to dance.
> "I know I said you could hold your own, but I didn't know something like that would appear. Yet I think without you quite a few of us would be dead."
> Ulysesn stops dancing and holds out the completed flute
> "Here. We'll figure out how your power works as we go along. Once we get to a town I want to get you properly equipped along with the proper celebrations as soon as possible. Every moment with me is a matter of life or death. I wouldn't want us to not even be able to celebrate life properly if this is going to be the case constantly."



Makenna continues her dance for a while almost as if she didn't hear Ulysesn.  After what feels like a long time she stops and smiles.  "I don't know what sort of creature that was," her voice has hints of disgust in it as if even thinking about it sickens her.  "I don't know what it wanted, if it had dreams or aspirations.  Maybe a wife and kids of its own?"  There's a hint of humor at the idea.  

"But I know it had to die.  That it would be worth anything, even my own life as long as it died with me."  She pauses,  holding herself a moment as she shivers thinking about it.  "I don't know anything about it but somehow I hate it with every fiber of my being.  Is that right?  I'm sure it was an evil thing guilty of crimes I don't even want to think about.  I can understand hating it for that but somehow just for existing," her voice fades and she pauses again considering.

"And then the pain, even after it was dead as if it wanted to burn me from beyond the grave.  If it weren't for Tassara and the others I'm sure I wouldn't be here now.  And I'm not sure I would have minded."  She forces a weak smile.

" Does that make sense?  I mean I know it doesn't but you understand? "

She collects her things quietly then amends with a grin, "I don't think that thing even knew how to dance."




Muk said:


> Ricket will approach the elder and just sit next to him.



The Elder acknowledges Ricket with a brief nod but otherwise continues his contemplation.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Makenna continues her dance for a while almost as if she didn't hear Ulysesn.  After what feels like a long time she stops and smiles.  "I don't know what sort of creature that was," her voice has hints of disgust in it as if even thinking about it sickens her.  "I don't know what it wanted, if it had dreams or aspirations.  Maybe a wife and kids of its own?"  There's a hint of humor at the idea.
> 
> "But I know it had to die.  That it would be worth anything, even my own life as long as it died with me."  She pauses,  holding herself a moment as she shivers thinking about it.  "I don't know anything about it but somehow I hate it with every fiber of my being.  Is that right?  I'm sure it was an evil thing guilty of crimes I don't even want to think about.  I can understand hating it for that but somehow just for existing," her voice fades and she pauses again considering.
> 
> ...


"I think I understand, but don't go being suicidal on me. I am bonded to you, it would be painful... 
It's your power you control it, it doesn't control you. Maybe I should ask Drell to help you out."
Ulysesn raises an eyebrow
"I guess it didn't care about dancing."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I think I understand, but don't go being suicidal on me. I am bonded to you, it would be painful...
> It's your power you control it, it doesn't control you. Maybe I should ask Drell to help you out."
> Ulysesn raises an eyebrow
> "I guess it didn't care about dancing."



"I'm much better today, just wish I knew what it all meant.  Maybe we should talk to Drell, though it doesn't seem like he, she, cares terribly much about any of our issues."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2014)

"Charlie? Can you hear me!? Answer, you oversized-" Max keeps briefly calling for someone named Charlie and stomps her feet down getting a little desperate.

"Max, there wasn't anyone else with you when we-" Tassara starts to explain but is cut short.

*No need to scream.*. A new voice comes directly from Max's lips. Is a powerfull voice, deep and with a slight echo. Almost alien.

Tassara stares at the girl in shock for a second.

"Oh good, there you are" Max sighs in relief, back in her normal voice.

"Max....?"

"Uhm?"

"What... what was that?"

"Oh. That. Yes. That's Charlie" the girl seem a little embarrased.

"What's... a Charlie?" Tassara still feels not quite sure of what's going on.

"Charlie is... not from around here. He's an outsider. I guess that man wanted to experiment on Charlie and didn't kill us outright... I don't remember exactly"

*It was rather unpleasant. Let's leave it like that. *

"Why is he talking through you?"

"He's linked to me. Fused. Oh, don't worry, Tassy. That was my choice way before we came here. Right, Charlie?"

*Yes*

"Oh my..." the whole thing still seem so strange to Tassara.

"You... you are not mad, are you? Charlie is cool and strong...and good! I swear!"

"No, no, I'm not mad. Is simply... It sounds soo weird coming out of your mouth" the cleric looks outside the room. "I really hope I can explain this one"

Tassara clears her throat. "I believe I must introduce you to my group. I heard your group left because they thought you were dead."

"Yeah-... I figure."

Tassara will go outside and look for the rest of the party. She will look for Kaylee or Drell first.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 25, 2014)

After her talking to Hayao, she seems to be beaming, her energy being focused in a thousand different things at once.  She looks up for a moment, "Hay, I'm going to go check on Talon.  See what he wants to do, alright?" she kisses the elf's cheek gently before she bounds away to leave him to his thoughts.  Hayao notices the complete spin around in her emotions from when they talked.

"Taaaloon.  Hey there." she tries to get the attention of the Golem.  "How do you feel about being out of that cramped place and out here in the open?" she asks the large creature, leaning against it casually.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 25, 2014)

"Hmmmmm. Ok..." The elf wanders off and resumes his stance training where he'd left off, fighting an absent smile that kept creeping up on him as he continued his follow through and motions.

"Dammit...why do you always do this?" He shakes his head, and finishes up.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 25, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Taaaloon.  Hey there." she tries to get the attention of the Golem.  "How do you feel about being out of that cramped place and out here in the open?" she asks the large creature, leaning against it casually.


"Median air temperature 42 degrees lower though subject to far greater range of standard variance.  This one speculates open area contributes to fluctuation however this one lacks sufficient data to wholly extrapolate."  One of the playing kids darts away in surprise when the creature speaks.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 25, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Hmmmmm. Ok..." The elf wanders off and resumes his stance training where he'd left off, fighting an absent smile that kept creeping up on him as he continued his follow through and motions.
> 
> "Dammit...why do you always do this?" He shakes his head, and finishes up.



While Hayao practices Rin quietly approaches, kneeling a distance away "watching" him work, apparently waiting for the opportunity to speak with him when he's done.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 25, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I'm much better today, just wish I knew what it all meant.  Maybe we should talk to Drell, though it doesn't seem like he, she, cares terribly much about any of our issues."



"That's good."
Ulysesn shifts his body here and there stretching and yawning then walks to find Drell.
"Hey Drell?! I have a few things I need to ask you."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 25, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Median air temperature 42 degrees lower though subject to far greater range of standard variance.  This one speculates open area contributes to fluctuation however this one lacks sufficient data to wholly extrapolate."  One of the playing kids darts away in surprise when the creature speaks.



"You kind of lost me there big guy." She laughs, patting the golem, "I want to know, do you want to come with us when we leave, or do you want to stay here with these guys?" she gestures towards the people working and the playing children.  "I mean, I would take responsibility of you either way.  I woke you up, so I think it'd be the best thing." she shrugs.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 25, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "You kind of lost me there big guy." She laughs, patting the golem, "I want to know, do you want to come with us when we leave, or do you want to stay here with these guys?" she gestures towards the people working and the playing children.  "I mean, I would take responsibility of you either way.  I woke you up, so I think it'd be the best thing." she shrugs.



"Data is missing to respond to request.  Parameters for 'want' unclear.  Please elaborate on inquiry."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 25, 2014)

"Well, something that is outside the Data that you have.  Do you feel your abilities are best suited to come with us, or stay here?" she shakes her head quickly, "No.  We need to find out more about you.  Fill in some of that Data that's missing." she grins, "Unless you or the others object, you're coming with us." she suddenly decides, "But travelling around with a creature of your size might attract some unwanted attention.  Not like we couldn't handle it." she laughs, craning her neck to look up at the golem.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 25, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Well, something that is outside the Data that you have.  Do you feel your abilities are best suited to come with us, or stay here?" she shakes her head quickly, "No.  We need to find out more about you.  Fill in some of that Data that's missing." she grins, "Unless you or the others object, you're coming with us." she suddenly decides, "But travelling around with a creature of your size might attract some unwanted attention.  Not like we couldn't handle it." she laughs, craning her neck to look up at the golem.



"Acknowledged,  this one will follow you."

((He is "medium" sized if on the larger side of that.  Could probably cover him in a large cloak of something if you're concerned about attracting attention.   Wouldn't hold up to close scrutiny but it would be better than nothing. "))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2014)

"Hey Yuki" Tassara waves to the monk with Max and Kathy in tow. "Morning Talon" she greets the creature. "I thought it would be good to introduce Max to everyone now that she woke up"


"Eh, hello there!" the young woman looks small and not strong at all. "My name is Maxima Webber, but I like Max better. A friend of Tassara is a friend of mine" she nods with a smile and offers her hand to Yuki.

(( Does Max/Charlie remember Talon in any way? ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 25, 2014)

“Great!” she says excitedly, thinking about how to hide him more, then hears Tassara come up.

"Hey Max.  Tassy already said my name, but I'm Yuki.  Nice to meet ya.  Feel we'll be great friends." she gives a two finger salute, then shakes her hand, "This is Talon.  I don't know if you know him or not, but he's going to come with us.” she laughs, then bends to the side.

 “Well...Kathy's gotten...Big.  Looks like I won't have to carry you around anymore.” she looks at the large cat, then back to the two women, “I guess we can go find the others, so you can meet them all.  We're all pretty tall though, might feel pretty tiny.” she sticks her tongue out teasingly at the small woman.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 25, 2014)

soulnova said:


> (( Does Max/Charlie remember Talon in any way? ))



((Let's go with no for simplicity sake.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 25, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> While Hayao practices Rin quietly approaches, kneeling a distance away "watching" him work, apparently waiting for the opportunity to speak with him when he's done.



He finishes quickly enough, having fewer distractions at this point, and turns to Rin, bowing. "How may I be of service to you?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 25, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> He finishes quickly enough, having fewer distractions at this point, and turns to Rin, bowing. "How may I be of service to you?"



Rin stands, smooths her robes and bows formally before addressing the samurai,  "I did not get a chance to properly thank your group last night.  I wish to do so now; I am in your debt neither I nor my grandfather would be here today without your intervention."

She bows again, deeply.  "I owe many debts both to you and my village.   I would ask the favor that I be allowed to accompany you that I might begin to repay them."  She keeps her eyes low, deferentially looking at the ground.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 25, 2014)

Hayao looms there, and works his jaw with his hand, obviously conflicted by what he's hearing. "I can not agree to this without your grandfather's approval."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 25, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao looms there, and works his jaw with his hand, obviously conflicted by what he's hearing. "I can not agree to this without your grandfather's approval."



Rin's face flashes of what could only be described as inexplicable panic before recovering to a cool mask, "of course, lets go see him."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 25, 2014)

Hayao nods, thinking on the way there, and then he is the first to speak as they arrive at her grandfather's abode, attempting to change the perspective of the situation. Bowing, no, kneeling, he rises fluidly, and then says,

"I have spoken to your grand-daughter, and I see a serious value in her abilities as a cleric to the Shimmering One. I have demonstrated my knowledge and ability to fight in the previous day, and am infinitely grateful for your hospitality. But I must ask you let her travel with us; and I will see to it that her protection fall to me personally. That is the humble request of this vassal of the Toyatomi Clan, should you allow me to protect the one thing you find most dear in this world. Her spiritual guidance in the places I will have to travel in the coming years will be of immeasurable value to me."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That's good."
> Ulysesn shifts his body here and there stretching and yawning then walks to find Drell.
> "Hey Drell?! I have a few things I need to ask you."



Drell responds without looking up. "Yes, I very much agree that you should never reproduce, and yes, I am capable of producing formulas that will prevent conception," she says. "However, I expect to be reimbursed for my efforts. I believe that's only fair." She glances up at him. "Was that all?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 25, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao nods, thinking on the way there, and then he is the first to speak as they arrive at her grandfather's abode, attempting to change the perspective of the situation. Bowing, no, kneeling, he rises fluidly, and then says,
> 
> "I have spoken to your grand-daughter, and I see a serious value in her abilities as a cleric to the Shimmering One. I have demonstrated my knowledge and ability to fight in the previous day, and am infinitely grateful for your hospitality. But I must ask you let her travel with us; and I will see to it that her protection fall to me personally. That is the humble request of this vassal of the Toyatomi Clan, should you allow me to protect the one thing you find most dear in this world. Her spiritual guidance in the places I will have to travel in the coming years will be of immeasurable value to me."



The Elder gives Hayao a deep, piercing look.  He's silent for a moment seemingly contemplating burning Hayao to a cinder with gaze alone.  He then shifts so look at Rin with a more parental judging look.  Finally he relents and speaks, "you have proven yourself last night more than any parent could ask, let it not be said I am unreasonable.   If Rin consents you have my blessing on the engagement. "

He raises a finger sharply cutting off any protest Hayao might have continuing quickly, "But if you let harm befall her or toy with her heart there's not a stone heavy enough to keep me in my grave."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell responds without looking up. "Yes, I very much agree that you should never reproduce, and yes, I am capable of producing formulas that will prevent conception," she says. "However, I expect to be reimbursed for my efforts. I believe that's only fair." She glances up at him. "Was that all?"



"Don't think just because you're a pretty fae now I still won't think of putting a bolt through you."
Ulysesn shakes his head
"While that is nice and all I wouldn't come to you for that. Below your skills. I want you to help Makenna figure out her powers with your knowledge. She AGREED to the idea."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2014)

Drell stands, tapping the end of her staff against the ground as she thinks. "I've already devoted time to determining exactly what Makenna is and come up woefully blank. I imagine I won't be much help on that front until I can find myself a decent library..." She shakes her head. "My old master would know something about her, I'm sure of it. He specialized in the unusual and unique. Even if I can't tell you what she is, I might be able to impart some wisdom that would help her control her powers."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell stands, tapping the end of her staff against the ground as she thinks. "I've already devoted time to determining exactly what Makenna is and come up woefully blank. I imagine I won't be much help on that front until I can find myself a decent library..." She shakes her head. "My old master would know something about her, I'm sure of it. He specialized in the unusual and unique. Even if I can't tell you what she is, I might be able to impart some wisdom that would help her control her powers."



"Well she already saved you once in that ambush and all of us in that fight that nearly killed her. Lets go then, I'll walk with you to her."
Ulysesn will walk with Drell
"Drell said, Drell will do what he can Makenna. It'd be best if you talked to him about it."


----------



## Muk (Apr 25, 2014)

Ricket was sitting next to the elder overhearing Hayao's conversation and asks, "Engagement? I thought Hayao was with Yuki, unless I missed something."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well she already saved you once in that ambush and all of us in that fight that nearly killed her. Lets go then, I'll walk with you to her."
> Ulysesn will walk with Drell
> "Drell said, Drell will do what he can Makenna. It'd be best if you talked to him about it."


((Makenna's freely available if you're waiting on me))



Muk said:


> Ricket was sitting next to the elder overhearing Hayao's conversation and asks, "Engagement? I thought Hayao was with Yuki, unless I missed something."


The elder pauses to look at Hayao again, after a moment he breaks with a hearty laugh, "two wives?  Ah to be young again.  I certainly couldn't have managed it myself but I'm man enough to admit my failings."

Rin blushes and sputters, "Grandfather, please!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 25, 2014)

Hayao looks down immediately, blushing just faintly as he pinches the bridge of his nose. "Honorable elder, I will indeed protect Rin with my life, but I meant to imply no such union between our Clans in doing so. I will act as her yojimbo in a strictly...utilitarian sense." He looks up to hold the other man's gaze as he says this; to look away while explaining would have been an insult.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> ?Great!? she says excitedly, thinking about how to hide him more, then hears Tassara come up.
> 
> "Hey Max.  Tassy already said my name, but I'm Yuki.  Nice to meet ya.  Feel we'll be great friends." she gives a two finger salute, then shakes her hand, "This is Talon.  I don't know if you know him or not, but he's going to come with us.? she laughs, then bends to the side.
> 
> ?Well...Kathy's gotten...Big.  Looks like I won't have to carry you around anymore.? she looks at the large cat, then back to the two women, ?I guess we can go find the others, so you can meet them all.  We're all pretty tall though, might feel pretty tiny.? she sticks her tongue out teasingly at the small woman.



"She's gotten big alright! I'm so happy" she pets the cat the she seems to like it. 

"A long way from the strays at the Orphanage" Max chuckles seen how Tassara treats the jaguar. "That's... Wow. A golem? Some kind of construct? Charlie, have you seen anything like this before?"

_*I have not.*_ - the strange voice comes out the girl, as if there was another person living inside her. A big creature.

"Ok. Cool. Do you mind if I examine you closer?" Max asks looking Talon quite excited.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 25, 2014)

Yuki tilts her head in interest as the girl's voice changes, she bends towards Max.  "That's some voice you got there.  Pretty scary." she lets off a laugh, not bothering her in the least, then points at the smaller woman, looking at Tassara, "After everything we've been through already, that doesn't surprise me in the least.  Especially not from one of your friends."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 25, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao looks down immediately, blushing just faintly as he pinches the bridge of his nose. "Honorable elder, I will indeed protect Rin with my life, but I meant to imply no such union between our Clans in doing so. I will act as her yojimbo in a strictly...utilitarian sense." He looks up to hold the other man's gaze as he says this; to look away while explaining would have been an insult.


The elder frowns and glances between the two, "now now there's no need to hide such things from me.  Our family could use some new blood, it's something to celebrate!"

"Grandfather!" Rin protests again, louder.  "This wasn't a proposal, I wanted to," she pauses hesitating, "see more of the world.  This group seems especially capable, if unconventional."

The old man sighs and calms down, "if this is what you want I won't stop you.  The wider world is something to experience.  The village is still deciding on what they will do in that regard.  It's possible you won't be able to return easily you understand?"

Rin clearly hesitates at this but nods silently.



soulnova said:


> "Ok. Cool. Do you mind if I examine you closer?" Max asks looking Talon quite excited.



"This one does not object."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 25, 2014)

Hayao turns to leave them. "I will not interrupt anything else you'd care to discuss in private," he says upon departing.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 25, 2014)

After a long night's sleep, Kaylee did her meditation and wandered around the village for a bit, for no particular reason.  Eventually she finds a nice tree and settles amongst its roots.  She watches life in the village go by and quietly contemplates.


----------



## Muk (Apr 26, 2014)

"Hayao, before you run off. You should clear any misunderstanding Yuki may hear from rumors. Who knows what she'll think if you don't clear it up first," Ricket shouts after Hayao.

Ricket turns to Rin, "so I guess we'll be traveling together. Name's Ricket, paladin in search for of service of a divine. Nice meeting you."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Hayao, before you run off. You should clear any misunderstanding Yuki may hear from rumors. Who knows what she'll think if you don't clear it up first," Ricket shouts after Hayao.
> 
> Ricket turns to Rin, "so I guess we'll be traveling together. Name's Ricket, paladin in search for of service of a divine. Nice meeting you."



Rin "looks" at Ricket and bows politely, "it is an honor to meet you Paladin Ricket.  I am Rin of clan Tsukino, shine maiden of the Shimmering One."  She bows again quickly then adds, "if you'll excuse me I must get my things together, you were planning on leaving this morning, yes?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 26, 2014)

Duncan walks over to Kaylee and sits down next to her and chills.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2014)

((In the interest of not waiting around for a week to RP hanging around in the village all day I'm going to speed things up.  If there are specific things you want to accomplish in the day of down time by all means post them and we can still work them out.))

The group has a relaxing day in the village.  Rin has the chance to say her goodbyes to the villagers and they hold a "goodbye" feast at the end of the day (one that isn't interrupted by rampaging demons for a pleasant change).

The night passes uneventfully and soon it's morning again with everyone rested and ready to go.

((Everyone, Kaylee included, is back to full health and is well rested at this point.  Kaylee you're at 100% now and feel no other ill effects from Malcabeth's magic.  You're still pretty charred though, that will last two more days))

((It's now November 24th, though again the party probably doesn't know the specific date))


----------



## Muk (Apr 26, 2014)

"Talon," Ricket addresses the new addition, "would you mind pulling this cart?" Ricket points to one of the two carts full with loots and chests.

"Yuki do you want to take the first shift of pulling the other cart, or shall I?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 26, 2014)

Yuki shrugs at Ricket, "Sure, I can take first shift." she prepares herself for pulling the cart, waiting for the others to start moving.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2014)

"Acknowledged," Talon tersely accepts the direction and moves into position to pull the heavy cart.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 26, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((In the interest of not waiting around for a week to RP hanging around in the village all day I'm going to speed things up.  If there are specific things you want to accomplish in the day of down time by all means post them and we can still work them out.))
> 
> The group has a relaxing day in the village.  Rin has the chance to say her goodbyes to the villagers and they hold a "goodbye" feast at the end of the day (one that isn't interrupted by rampaging demons for a pleasant change).
> 
> ...



Ulyesn goes by to retrieve the bolts(however many he made) and pay for them before leaving with the group.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2014)

*flashback*
"Thanks" Max will examine Talon with Detect Magic. 

K. Aracana 1d20+10;1d20+9;1d20+9 → [6,10] = (16)
K. Planes 1d20+10;1d20+9;1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)
Spellcraft 1d20+10;1d20+9;1d20+9 → [14,9] = (23)

As she does this she keeps talking with Yuki. "Yeah, that's Charlie. I guess I just got used to him. Back at the academy.... I don't think it was the strangest thing"



-----------------------

Following morning...



Tassara walks along with Max, Kathy and the rest. Keeping an eye out.

Perception 1d20+21=41

She will also touch* everyone with Sacred Watch.*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulyesn goes by to retrieve the bolts(however many he made) and pay for them before leaving with the group.


(He made the full 100 requested))



soulnova said:


> *flashback*
> "Thanks" Max will examine Talon with Detect Magic.
> 
> K. Aracana 1d20+10;1d20+9;1d20+9 → [6,10] = (16)
> ...



Talon is crafted of wood reinforced with raw iron.  Wood golems tend to be crafted piecemail from wooden joints more like a child's doll or marionette whereas Talon seems carved from a single piece that was animated.  The iron more to reinforced and harden.  Max has never seen this particular design before.

From an ability standpoint he seems designed for a balance of speed and power.  It would have been easy to add more plating to his frame to increase the raw strength at the cost of speed but its creator apparently choose not to do so.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 26, 2014)

After a restful night, Kaylee wakes smiling.  Finally she was feeling like herself again, minus the overdone look.  Before they leave Kaylee *casts Ant Haul on Yuki*.  With Brox wandering around near the group, Talon (The Hawk ) flies overhead looking for anything interesting to tell Kaylee about.


----------



## Muk (Apr 26, 2014)

"Drell, did you manage to get the spell for returning to that dimension out of the elder?" Ricket asks while the group moves out.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 26, 2014)

Hayao mostly keeps to himself as they depart, speaking privately to the Elder one last time before everyone departs for good. He lets Rin ride his horse as they get going, and for the most part seems pretty calm.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2014)

Drell sits next to Makenna, apparently contemplating what to say. She's silent for a long time before she finally speaks.

"I don't know what you are," she begins, "and that in and of itself should be enough to worry you. As you're probably quite aware, I know quite a bit about essentially anything you'd care to name, and the fact that I come up blank on your condition is...strange."

"Nevertheless, it seems you will be accompanying us for some time, and it would be best for me to impart some of my considerable knowledge onto you, for your benefit and the entire party's. The way you fight now is graceful, but you're not much more than a distraction. You were invaluable against the Shining Child for your ability to, to put it crudely, 'get the shit kicked out of you'. Harnessing your gift for fire would be an excellent step to actually have you matter on the field of battle."

"What many people don't know about magic is the variety of different forms it takes. Magic is not unlike...baking a cake. There are many different ways to go about it, ingredients to use, etc. Though two people may bake cakes, the processes they used to create them could've been completely different. This is how it is like magic. There's divine and arcane magic, obviously - invoking the power of a deity versus using your own strength - but even within arcane magic there are different ways magic is gone about. I myself am what is commonly classified as a wizard. Though I have no magical talent of my own, through years of hard study I've managed to learn exploit certain universal laws that result in spells."

"You, however, are not like me. You have a bit of magic inside you, courtesy of your birth. It's a part of you, requiring no study, no understanding. You are closer to what the layperson may call a sorcerer. I am not a sorcerer, but I have studied with them, and I'm aware of the training a sorcerer may typically go through."

"The first thing you have to do is accept yourself, as ridiculous as that may sound. This power you have is not separate from you, and shunning or fearing it will only lead to it being more difficult to control. The second thing you have to do is stop fighting it." She glances over at Makenna, face expressionless behind her new mask. "It's a part of you. Like one of your emotions, it will rise up when exposed to certain stimuli. The harder you try to push it down, the harder it will push back. Like trying not the feel anger. Like trying not to think a certain thought. The mere act of trying to resist it will only make it more powerful."


((I'm really busy right now, so can we just assume Drell got relative info from the elder before leaving? Sorry))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> ((I'm really busy right now, so can we just assume Drell got relative info from the elder before leaving? Sorry))



((I was going to mention this earlier but got distracted, assuming Drell spent some time examining the symbols she'll realize that it is creating a link to a specific point on this plane essentially like a teleportation circle.  Drell can use this as a sort of "coordinates" to return.  She'll have to create a similar device to return with though which will be a significant investment.))

((I'll respond to other stuff later when I have more time))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2014)

Tassara explains to Max everything that has happened until now while they walk.

"Wow... The Realm of Dreams. Malcabeth. The Megabane. This quest you have is... really impressive. You guys got all this power from other lives and... wow" the girl seems a little shocked by all of it. "I mean, this is some kind of mission through the ages. And she's at the center of it all..." Max motions her head towards Kaylee. 

"You could say that" The cleric nods at her. "What will you do when you get to town? Are you going back to the Academy?"

"What? Are you kidding!?" Max snorts "This quest you guys have is HUGE!"

"What about you research?"

"Pffft, I'm sure I'll come about with plenty of things to research if I stay with you. Just look at that Golem. It's a beauty!! If the others don't mind I can keep Charlie around to help to fight... although, you all seem very capable anyway"

"I wouldn't mind" The cleric chuckles.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2014)

((Will post more "moving on" later tonight.  Too difficult to focus today sorry.))



Nicodemus said:


> "The first thing you have to do is accept yourself, as ridiculous as that may sound. This power you have is not separate from you, and shunning or fearing it will only lead to it being more difficult to control. The second thing you have to do is stop fighting it." She glances over at Makenna, face expressionless behind her new mask. "It's a part of you. Like one of your emotions, it will rise up when exposed to certain stimuli. The harder you try to push it down, the harder it will push back. Like trying not the feel anger. Like trying not to think a certain thought. The mere act of trying to resist it will only make it more powerful."



At some level this seems to make sense to Makenna.  She spends the rest of the day in a quiet contemplation.  It's not flashy but it's also the first time she's had any direction to consider things.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2014)

The group makes it out of the village and into the woods.  Travel is a bit slow as the wagons aren't really designed for travel through untouched forest but the group manages well enough even with improvised "animals."

After a couple of hours they come across an unusual camp.  A dozen or so men have cleared an area and set up large tents.  Several large, but currently empty, cages adorn one side of the campsite.  Various pack animals are tied up on the other side and the men mill around at tasks.

At the back of the camp behind the tents a draconic head pokes up as the party nears and lets out a keening cry ((DC 21 K:A check identifies this as a wyvern, a lesser relative of a "true" dragon)).  The men grab weapons at the alert but it seems more of caution than of outright hostility.

One of the men calls out without approaching, "halt and be seen travelers.  It's a dangerous land, we might share our fires but identify yourselves first!"  Much like the others he's clearly defensive but isn't outright aggressive.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 26, 2014)

Stepping forward, Kaylee shows her empty hands.  "We mean you no harm.  We are only passing through and didn't mean to intrude on your camp."  She nods toward them and looks around.  "Though perhaps we could take a rest here and possibly have some trade or at the very least some companionship?"

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+20:
11,+20
Total:31

Perception:  She watches the camp to make sure they do not become aggressive.
Roll(1d20)+20:
10,+20
Total:30


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Stepping forward, Kaylee shows her empty hands.  "We mean you no harm.  We are only passing through and didn't mean to intrude on your camp."  She nods toward them and looks around.  "Though perhaps we could take a rest here and possibly have some trade or at the very least some companionship?"



The man gives her a grinning smile, "well I'm sure we can find some companionship for you missy."  He quickly becomes more serious with a glance to his men, "we don't mind a few extra guests at our fire as long as you are who you appear to be.  Not everything in this place is."  He glances about nervously and several of the men make symbols against evil.

"Step forward though, we just hunters we won't harm you if you're simple travelers."

Most of the men are still very cautious, they don't seem aggressive but they're clearly cautious of strangers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 26, 2014)

K:A:14


*Spoiler*: _draconic_ 



"Well met, we are just traveling by, we mean no harm."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> K:A:14
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _draconic_
> ...



One of the men brandishes a crossbow in Ulysesn's direction calling out, "mage!"

He's quickly smacked by the man next to him, "that's draconic you idiot, my grammy spoke draconic."  None of the men seem to understand what Ulysesn says (the wyvern, if it undrestands, makes no response).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 26, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> One of the men brandishes a crossbow in Ulysesn's direction calling out, "mage!"
> 
> He's quickly smacked by the man next to him, "that's draconic you idiot, my grammy spoke draconic."  None of the men seem to understand what Ulysesn says (the wyvern, if it undrestands, makes no response).


Ulysesn rubs his brow and is silent for a few moments
"Why would you point a crossbow at a mage anyway?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 26, 2014)

Duncan slips behind the trees and circles around the camp to investigate further.

Stealth
Roll(1d20)+26:
14,+26
Total:40

Perception
Roll(1d20)+10:
8,+10
Total:18


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 26, 2014)

Yuki keeps a hold of the cart, not saying a word for once, but more than willing to drop it and charge forward if needed.  Obviously on edge at the sight of them and the wyvern, glancing at Ulysesn. 


*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 



"I guess that's another thing that doesn't want to talk to you pretty boy."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 26, 2014)

"Companionship is always nice."  Kaylee says with a smile, obviously completely missing the what they were implying.  "Might I ask what you hunt?"  She glances toward the creature.  "And for what reasons?"  The druid in her doesn't mind hunter's exactly but does when they do so for the wrong reasons.

Sense Motive:
Roll(1d20)+19:
4,+19
Total:23

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
7,+20
Total:27


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 26, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki keeps a hold of the cart, not saying a word for once, but more than willing to drop it and charge forward if needed.  Obviously on edge at the sight of them and the wyvern, glancing at Ulysesn.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Draconic_
> ...




*Spoiler*: _draconic_ 



"It's probably more intelligent than the men here..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 26, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: _draconic_
> 
> 
> 
> "It's probably more intelligent than the men here..."




*Spoiler*: _draconic_ 



"Probably right there, I wouldn't doubt it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn rubs his brow and is silent for a few moments
> "Why would you point a crossbow at a mage anyway?"


The man that spoke originally shoots a glare at the trigger-happy crossbowman before addressing Ulysesn, "my apologies for my men, on or last trip we were harassed by some sort of fae's magic.  We're all on edge, this is a dangerous land.  Of course we have nothing against mages, just casting spells without being warned."



Vergil said:


> Duncan slips behind the trees and circles around the camp to investigate further.
> 
> Stealth
> Roll(1d20)+26:
> ...


It's a fairly tight camp, in the back there are two wyverns with saddles for flight.  The camp seems a little empty to Duncan, either they just started their hunting trip or they don't have anything to show for it yet.



Kuno said:


> "Companionship is always nice."  Kaylee says with a  smile, obviously completely missing the what they were implying.   "Might I ask what you hunt?"  She glances toward the creature.  "And for  what reasons?"  The druid in her doesn't mind hunter's exactly but does  when they do so for the wrong reasons.


"It varies," the man says diplomatically.  "We've heard rumors of some owlbear in the area, their hides always bring a fair price," he smiles and gestures at Kaylee's armor.  "If we're lucky and can catch a clutch alive sometimes they can be trained.  Depends on the beast though, some have the stubbornness too deeply."  He seems honest to Kaylee though he's likely keeping back their choice hunting spots.

The men in general seem clearly uncomfortable about the conversation going on in draconic but no one says anything, so far.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 26, 2014)

"How long have you been in these parts?"  Kaylee looks toward the empty cages as the rest of the party comes into view.  "I can say for certain that there aren't going to be too many owlbears around thanks to some pixies."  She raises an eyebrow, not liking the idea about selling the hides though she could deal with that.  What has her ire up is the thought of taking the babies away from them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 26, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "It varies," the man says diplomatically.  "We've heard rumors of some owlbear in the area, their hides always bring a fair price," he smiles and gestures at Kaylee's armor.  "If we're lucky and can catch a clutch alive sometimes they can be trained.  Depends on the beast though, some have the stubbornness too deeply."  He seems honest to Kaylee though he's likely keeping back their choice hunting spots.
> .



"And pixies?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2014)

"Trained and sold to who?" Drell asks. "I can't imagine much use for a trained owlbear beyond fighting. The city guard? Mercenaries?" Her tone is honestly curious rather than accusatory.


----------



## Muk (Apr 26, 2014)

"Trained for the rich people as entertainment and pet or for some arena as a challenge for gladiators," Ricket guesses.

He'll search the cart for a moment and finds one of Duncan's hidden 'water skins' (filled with alcohol) and tosses it over to the guy who's been talking.

"Have a drink, you guys seem way to stressed out," Ricket says.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 26, 2014)

Hayao centers his life sense on the wyvern, and then the leader of the band of merry men in silence. He helps Rin down off of his horse as well.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 26, 2014)

"I know I wouldn't want an Owlbear bodyguard, but I bet others would." Her tone is calmed, "I mean, somebody on the frail side would definitely want a beast that could take a hit or two."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 26, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I know I wouldn't want an Owlbear bodyguard, but I bet others would." Her tone is calmed, "I mean, somebody on the frail side would definitely want a beast that could take a hit or two."



"Are you trying to say something Monkey?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 26, 2014)

With each word the group speaks about the owlbears, Kaylee gets increasingly agitated.  What the men say next might just determine what happens with the druid.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 26, 2014)

"No, I wouldn't even_ think _about implying something, Pretty Boy." she gives off a smirk, exaggerating the words.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 26, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "No, I wouldn't even_ think _about implying something, Pretty Boy." she gives off a smirk, exaggerating the words.



"Ah yes, you thinking. How has that been going so far?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "How long have you been in these parts?"  Kaylee looks toward the empty cages as the rest of the party comes into view.  "I can say for certain that there aren't going to be too many owlbears around thanks to some pixies."  She raises an eyebrow, not liking the idea about selling the hides though she could deal with that.  What has her ire up is the thought of taking the babies away from them.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "And pixies?"


"Just a few days, though this might be our last trip before the snows come in, not worth trying to hunt in that even if the storms weren't a risk."  He gives a half shrug, "can't say I like the idea of competition from the natives but as long as those little buggers leave us alone we're not going to tempt causing problems with them."

"Still too difficult to move once we're set up, we'll take our chances in the area pixies or no."  Some of the other men shift at the suggestion but nobody calls him on it.




Nicodemus said:


> "Trained and sold to who?" Drell asks. "I  can't imagine much use for a trained owlbear beyond fighting. The city  guard? Mercenaries?" Her tone is honestly curious rather than  accusatory.



"A few of my men have some skill with training.  Mercenaries buy them, yes.  Sometimes nobles have them trained for hunting for prestige.  Even heard of a few crazy bastards trying to use them for mounts, I don't condone that though.  Even when they're trained they're still a bit wild."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 26, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah yes, you thinking. How has that been going so far?"



"Oh great.  But I think you need to think more than I do.  At least I can get things done without having a blood oath."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 26, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Oh great.  But I think you need to think more than I do.  At least I can get things done without having a blood oath."



Ulysesn looks over at Rin
"Are you sure about that?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 26, 2014)

"You may get coin for doing that but it is truly a good thing?  I mean you are tearing families apart."  She looks at the men.  "I mean how would you like it if someone came around and took your children and made them slaves?"

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+20:
16,+20
Total:36

"So what other creatures do you hunt?  Do you take pixies and sell them to potion makers?"  She gestures toward the obvious mounts.  "Wyvern to become you mounts?  What exactly are you out here for?"

Intimidate:
Roll(1d20)+19:
15,+19
Total:34


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2014)

"I doubt owlbears care overly much about what happens to their young, provided they're still allowed to gruesomely murder anything in their path," Drell says. "Please, Kaylee. There are causes to get up in arms about. The hunting of dangerous apex predators is not one of them. Let's just be on our way."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 26, 2014)

She gives a glance, "Yes.  I am sure about it." she gives a blush, "I've gotten things done, and I know I can run circles around you while carrying anyone else, no two people riding on my back."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 26, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She gives a glance, "Yes.  I am sure about it." she gives a blush, "I've gotten things done, and I know I can run circles around you while carrying anyone else, no two people riding on my back."



"Well if you like your physical strength so much.
Bet you a platinum you can't carry one of those scaled beasts."
Ulysesn points over at the wyverns


----------



## Muk (Apr 26, 2014)

"I am pretty sure you already wasted your two platinum bars out of the 20 we had. You wanna waste another one just cause neither of you had enough humping in the last few hours of traveling?" Ricket comments on Yuki and Ulysesn's conversation.

"You better just stop our druid from inciting another fight."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Trained for the rich people as entertainment and pet or for some arena as a challenge for gladiators," Ricket guesses.
> 
> He'll search the cart for a moment and finds one of Duncan's hidden 'water skins' (filled with alcohol) and tosses it over to the guy who's been talking.
> 
> "Have a drink, you guys seem way to stressed out," Ricket says.


The man catches the skin and after a brief sniff takes a swig of it.  "Yeah, I've heard say arenas use them too 'man vs. beast' always plays well for the crowds.  They don't get them from us though, trained creatures are too expensive to waste being killed and untrained ones are too tough to transport."



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao centers his life sense on the wyvern,  and then the leader of the band of merry men in silence. He helps Rin  down off of his horse as well.


The wyvern is a 7HD creature, the leader is 6HD and is the strongest of the men.  Hayao doubts a fight would last long if it goes that route.



Kuno said:


> "You may get coin for doing that but it is truly a  good thing?  I mean you are tearing families apart."  She looks at the  men.  "I mean how would you like it if someone came around and took your  children and made them slaves?"
> 
> "So what other creatures do you hunt?  Do you take pixies and sell them  to potion makers?"  She gestures toward the obvious mounts.  "Wyvern to  become you mounts?  What exactly are you out here for?"



The man considers the first question confused, "I suppose I'd object, violently.  But surely you can't compare us to animals?"

"As to pixies, they're pests.  But as I said as long as they leave us alone we leave them alone, they're far more trouble than they're worth.  No market in dead pixies and we're not geared up here to capture them alive."  He doesn't sound offended at the idea of catching them alive but he seems honest in saying he doesn't hunt pixies.

"As to wyvern we have a pair, yes.  Me father killed the beast's mother and captured the eggs.  I've never seen them in the wild though, and tracking a flying creature's problematic."  He sounds like he'd jump at the chance to try though.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 26, 2014)

"Hah, easy Pretty boy." she grins, setting down the cart, and running over to the wyvern.  She reaches down and goes to lift up the beast, completely ignoring Ricket.

((Heavy load is 1,399–2,100 lbs. Thanks to Ant Haul))

Wyvern lifting intimidate-
Roll(1d20)+7:
17,+7
Total:24


----------



## Kuno (Apr 26, 2014)

"Dangerous apex predators?"  Kaylee is slightly taken aback over Drell's statement.  "How can you say that?  They are creatures.  Living beings!"  Kaylee stomps a foot in irritation.  "The same with the other creatures.  I understand if you need the meat or even use the hide, as long as you use what the creature gives you.  Don't just steal their babies and think that they don't care!  I have watched many creatures die just to protect their young and I have no doubt they would too!"  Her breathing is rapid and if they can see her cheeks they can tell they are bit on the red side from her anger.

Intimidate:
Roll(1d20)+19:
13,+19
Total:32


----------



## Vergil (Apr 26, 2014)

Duncan listening to the conversation sees where this is going. He uses Prevenom Weapon and builds his focus, whilst hiding behind a tree. 

((Are the wyvern tied up?))


----------



## Muk (Apr 26, 2014)

..... Ricket looks at what Yuki is doing. "Ignore the girl, she even goes and rides drunken centaurs bareback while being naked." 

He's trying to smooth things over.
Diplomacy:
1d20+18
18+18 = 36

"Kaylee, let it slide for the night. They are no bandits or muggers, just hunters doing their job to feed their families."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Hah, easy Pretty boy." she grins, setting down the cart, and running over to the wyvern.  She reaches down and goes to lift up the beast, completely ignoring Ricket.
> 
> ((Heavy load is 1,399?2,100 lbs. Thanks to Ant Haul))
> 
> ...



((*slow blink*))

The Wyvern lashes out with its sharp tail at Yuki as she tries to manhandle it (Yuki: -10HP), it screeches at her and backs up defensively, the other Wyvern keeps a close, wary look at Yuki while pacing.

The man looks confuse, "wait, what?  Those are dangerous, get away from them!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "Dangerous apex predators?"  Kaylee is slightly taken aback over Drell's statement.  "How can you say that?  They are creatures.  Living beings!"  Kaylee stomps a foot in irritation.  "The same with the other creatures.  I understand if you need the meat or even use the hide, as long as you use what the creature gives you.  Don't just steal their babies and think that they don't care!  I have watched many creatures die just to protect their young and I have no doubt they would too!"  Her breathing is rapid and if they can see her cheeks they can tell they are bit on the red side from her anger.


The man clearly realizes the situation is getting out of hand and takes a step backward from the party.  The others continue to watch warily.

"Just where do you think the meat at the market comes from?  I can understand it's ugly to think about for someone that's not used to how the world works.  But I'll tell you for sure, if people didn't buy the things we were selling we wouldn't be out here risking our lives for it."



Vergil said:


> Duncan listening to the conversation sees where  this is going. He uses Prevenom Weapon and builds his focus, whilst  hiding behind a tree.
> 
> ((Are the wyvern tied up?))


((No, they're "loose"))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 26, 2014)

She grins, after getting hit, she tries to get near the back of the beast and get into the saddle, and ride on it's back.

Acrobatics-
Roll(1d20)+19:
13,+19
Total:32

Climb-
Roll(1d20)+15:
11,+15
Total:26

Handle animal-
Roll(1d20)+4:
18,+4
Total:22

Ride-
Roll(1d20)+4:
20,+4
Total:24


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "Dangerous apex predators?"  Kaylee is slightly taken aback over Drell's statement.  "How can you say that?  They are creatures.  Living beings!"  Kaylee stomps a foot in irritation.  "The same with the other creatures.  I understand if you need the meat or even use the hide, as long as you use what the creature gives you.  Don't just steal their babies and think that they don't care!  I have watched many creatures die just to protect their young and I have no doubt they would too!"  Her breathing is rapid and if they can see her cheeks they can tell they are bit on the red side from her anger.
> 
> Intimidate:
> Roll(1d20)+19:
> ...



Drell seems shaken, but responds after taking a few moments to compose herself. "They're animals Kaylee, not even intelligent enough to have self-awareness. They operate solely off instinct, and most of their instincts are related to murder. So I apologize if I have little compassion for them. What these men are doing is perfectly within the bounds of the law and, as far as I can tell, any reasonable code of ethics."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 26, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell seems shaken, but responds after taking a few moments to compose herself. "They're animals Kaylee, not even intelligent enough to have self-awareness. They operate solely off instinct, and most of their instincts are related to murder. So I apologize if I have little compassion for them. What these men are doing is perfectly within the bounds of the law and, as far as I can tell, any reasonable code of ethics."



"I'll agree with Drell on the owlbears Kaylee. Owls or bears are worth more your concern."


----------



## Muk (Apr 26, 2014)

"Hayao, get your girlfriend under control!" Ricket looks over to Hayao. "She's not helping the situation with her tomboyish cowgirl riding."

Under his breath he says: "I mean go ride your girlfriend already, she's trying to ride a wyvern cause you aren't satisfying her!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She grins, after getting hit, she tries to get near the back of the beast and get into the saddle, and ride on it's back.



The creature bucks as Yuki climbs, she just manages to get on its back, it snaps to get at her with its mouth but can't reach....  She makes a gorgeous target for the barbed tail though (Yuki -5hp).

The other wyvren and the man both seem totally confused as to how to react to this.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 27, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Hayao, get your girlfriend under control!" Ricket looks over to Hayao. "She's not helping the situation with her tomboyish cowgirl riding."
> 
> Under his breath he says: "I mean go ride your girlfriend already, she's trying to ride a wyvern cause you aren't satisfying her!"



Hayao shoots Ricket a very pointedly raised brow with his look, before looking back to Yuki.


*Spoiler*: _Elven_ 




"Yuki, get down please. I don't wish to see you hurt yourself unnecessarily any longer."


 He holds a hand out towards her.


----------



## Muk (Apr 27, 2014)

Directing his attention to Kaylee Ricket says: "You are jumping to conclusions here, Kaylee. Don't go accusing people who are doing honest work without proper proof. They have cages too large to fit any pixies in and these cages don't seem fit for transporting living creatures, though I may be wrong on that.

Ulysesn or Drell any insights to what these cages may contain or are capable of holding?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2014)

Muk said:


> Directing his attention to Kaylee Ricket says: "You are jumping to conclusions here, Kaylee. Don't go accusing people who are doing honest work without proper proof. They have cages too large to fit any pixies in and these cages don't seem fit for transporting living creatures, though I may be wrong on that.
> 
> Ulysesn or Drell any insights to what these cages may contain or are capable of holding?"


Ulysesn shrugs
"Lots of things. Owlbears possibly, maybe other things."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2014)

"What about the cages makes them unfit to transport living creatures? Their lack of hamster wheels?" Drell asks. "I imagine they put _animals_ in there, as _just told us_."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 27, 2014)

"Aww, but I'm just getting started!" she leans backward on the beast, "You need to relax, I can take it Hay, you know that." she grins mischievously, taking the elf's hand, and trying to pull him up onto it with her.  If she can't, she'll fall off the creature towards Hayao.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 27, 2014)

"As I said before, I understand that people need and use meat and hide.  I don't like that they take it and not use every bit but I can deal with it."  Kaylee grits her teeth.  "What I don't like is that they would take babies away from their families!  They kill the parents and then take the eggs.  Really?  That is okay?"  She glares amongst her companion then gets an evil grin.  "Fine.  Since the lot of you have no problem with what they do then lets help them shall we?"

Marching over to Drell she pushes him forward and attempts to grab at his mask.  "Here.  Here is a fae for you.  Have fun."  She smirks.

Grapple:
Roll(1d20)+5:
17,+5
Total:22

Intimidate:
Roll(1d20)+19:
4,+19
Total:23


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2014)

Drell will (attempt to) use Shift to teleport herself 15 feet straight up into the air before Kaylee can rip the mask off. If that succeeds, she'll cast Fly before hitting the ground and hover a respectable distance above the party.

(Not sure what I should roll for this.)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Aww, but I'm just getting started!" she leans backward on the beast, "You need to relax, I can take it Hay, you know that." she grins mischievously, taking the elf's hand, and trying to pull him up onto it with her.  If she can't, she'll fall off the creature towards Hayao.



The wyvren bucks wildly and throws Yuki to the ground (I'm sure your acrobatics will negate the damage).  It immediately steps back and hisses aggressively at her, staring intently.



Kuno said:


> Marching over to Drell she pushes him forward and attempts to grab at  his mask.  "Here.  Here is a fae for you.  Have fun."  She smirks.



Kaylee grabs Drell easily enough however her fingers slip over an invisible shield of force around the fae.

One of the random men grips his crossbow saying, "boss?"

The man that's been doing most of the speaking gives a harsh whistle, both wyverns buck up aggressively and the men ready their weapons, "I think it's time for you all to leave.  We try to be nice to strangers but you all are insane."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The wyvren bucks wildly and throws Yuki to the ground (I'm sure your acrobatics will negate the damage).  It immediately steps back and hisses aggressively at her, staring intently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ulysesn points over away from the camp
"Lets leave then, no use in slaughtering some poor creatures, right Kaylee?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 27, 2014)

She gets up onto her feet, holding Hayao's hand again as she steps back from the creature.  "Well, that went about as well as expected."  she glances towards the hunters, and the rest of the party, "Sorry Hay." she smirks, awaiting the actions of the others before doing anything else.  If Hayao wants her to go back to the party, all he has to do is pull her arm towards them.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 27, 2014)

Duncan goes around behind the hunters, ensuring that he is not seen as the main group have taken all their attention. He looks around the camp for anything of use (a map for where they are going, a journal, some treasure?)

Perception
Roll(1d20)+10:
14,+10
Total:24


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2014)

(( HOLD ON. ARe the wyverns already older? They are actual mounts of the Boss Hunter?? Sorry,  I'm under the impression these were babies. Ignore this post if the wyverns are already trained)) 


"Stop"


Tassara steps forward slowly 30 ft away from the wyverns. "Yuki, please. You must not do it like that. I'll calm them...They hate that. The least we can do is try to make sure they make it out well now" 

She will use Calm Animals or Wild Empathy + Handle Animal to calm the wyverns.



Wild Empathy 1d20+15=29 "ssshhhh....easy..." she says in a soothing way.

Handle Animal 1d20+14=20


If that works she will nod to the hunters. "As Kaylee says... I do not aprove of separating families. This one..." she points at Kathy "She came to me out of her own will. There's friendship and loyalty between us. Maybe it might be too complicated for you to achieve something similar..."

Diplomacy 1d20+18=24

"Make sure they are not harmed and get a good home"


----------



## Muk (Apr 27, 2014)

"Tassar they are to hunt animals for their hide and meat, most likely, not make friends with them. And we seem to have pissed them off enough that we are not welcome any longer. We may as well leave and set our camp elsewhere," Ricket looks at the soon erupting chaos.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan goes around behind the hunters, ensuring that he is not seen as the main group have taken all their attention. He looks around the camp for anything of use (a map for where they are going, a journal, some treasure?)


The outside of the camp is fairly empty, too empty really.  Poking around in the tents he finds the first appears to be a sort of portable slaughterhouse and it looks recently used; feathers and bits of fur remain on the bloody ground.  There's no sign of the creatures though.

The second tent is a sort of "office," a man sits at a table looking over papers, it would be risky to get too close but they appear to be accounting ledgers or the like.

The last tent is a communal sleeping area.  It's currently empty of people.



soulnova said:


> (( HOLD ON. ARe the wyverns already older? They  are actual mounts of the Boss Hunter?? Sorry,  I'm under the impression  these were babies. Ignore this post if the wyverns are already  trained))


((They're fully grown trained wyverns.  They were captured as babies (eggs actually) at some indefinite point in the past.))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 27, 2014)

((Is there only one person in the office tent?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2014)

Vergil said:


> ((Is there only one person in the office tent?))



((Yeah, just the one, slightly older than the others looks vaguely like the leader that's been talking, maybe an older brother or cousin?))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 27, 2014)

Duncan uses Evil eye to whittle down his Will and then uses the Slumber Hex

If he becomes alert to his attempts, Duncan will rush him and silence him, killing if possible (Still have prevenom weapon and focus on)

init: Roll(1d20)+12:
16,+12
Total:28

Atk: (Deep impact -will expend focus to make melee attack a touch attack)
Roll(1d20)+18:
9,+18
Total:27

dmg:

Roll(1d6)+23:
1,+23
Total:24


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan uses Evil eye to whittle down his Will and then uses the Slumber Hex


The slumber works and the man falls asleep face-down on the table.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 27, 2014)

Duncan will silently approach the desk and look at some of the papers


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 27, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She gets up onto her feet, holding Hayao's hand again as she steps back from the creature.  "Well, that went about as well as expected."  she glances towards the hunters, and the rest of the party, "Sorry Hay." she smirks, awaiting the actions of the others before doing anything else.  If Hayao wants her to go back to the party, all he has to do is pull her arm towards them.



Hayao hasn't moved from his spot with the rest of the party to the back of the bandit's camp where the wyverns are. He's still holding his hand out a ways over, but will drag Yuki back if it's apparent she's not going to come of her own volition. Noticing Vergil gone, he seems a bit suspicious for a moment, but then turns to Tassara, nodding. Good thing she was good with animals or something.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan will silently approach the desk and look at some of the papers


They're mostly accounting documents, costs of running the camp and salaries along with sales ledgers and pending deals.

In most recent lines there's a large discrepancy, a pending sale for several thousand gold.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 27, 2014)

She'll glance back at Hayao, then to Tassara.  She'll nod, step back, and head back to the rest of the party, and goes back to her position at the cart, keeping her usual smirk.


*Spoiler*: _Elven_ 



"I'm Sorry, Hayao.  I always make things worse.  But I have to admit, that was pretty fun." 


 

She'll shake her head, obviously feeling...a bit apologetic.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 27, 2014)

Is there anything that indicates what creatures/goods are covered in this transaction?

Either way Duncan memorizes the text:

Autohypnosis:
Roll(1d20)+9:
8,+9
Total:17

From there, he'll move to the first tent and take a peek in the slaughter tent. He tries to identify what animals were killed.

Int:
Roll(1d20)+8:
1,+8
Total:9
(ugh)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Is there anything that indicates what creatures/goods are covered in this transaction?


No both the goods and the names of the buyers are encoded.  The higher priced transaction doesn't appear anywhere else that Duncan can see though.



Vergil said:


> From there, he'll move to the first tent and take a peek in the slaughter tent. He tries to identify what animals were killed.


Duncan's almost positive that it was some sort of living creature or creatures.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 27, 2014)

Duncan having seen enough will head back to the rest of the party (still in stealth) 

"Uh, Kaylee, can I have a word wit ye and Hayao?" He says 

"I had a scout around camp and found some pretty fishy things. A tent which was a slaughter house - it's empty now, barring the blood and fur.... and a ledger that has a very large pending transaction for something. It's encoded so I can't make it out but these guys are definitely up te no good, I reckon."

"Wanna do what we normally do and just wipe em out, leavin one for interrogation?"


----------



## kluang (Apr 27, 2014)

"So is it over?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 27, 2014)

A tick develops on Kaylee's face as she thinks about what kind of creature would garner that much.  Plus they were so scared of fae creatures.  "You're right.  I do believe we need to find out exactly what is going on here."  Her eyes narrow and she turns back toward the men then the wyvren.

Walking toward the creatures she stands near Tassy.  "We mean you no harm.  Our issues are with them and not you."  Kaylee will put out a hand in a peace offering.  "Please stay yourselves against us."

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+20:
12,+20
Total:32

Handle Animal:
Roll(1d20)+23:
14,+23
Total:37

Wild Empathy:
Roll(1d20)+14:
4,+14
Total:18

Then Kaylee will cast Comprehend Language on herself and talk to them.  "What has happened here recently?  What creatures have been harvested lately?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 27, 2014)

"The fur doesn't bode well...I'm reasonably certain that if we engage them, it will be a slaughter, however. Are you sure you want their blood on your hands, though? We don't know exactly what they've been hunting, or dealing in, besides the small matter of the owlbears. It could be worthwhile to simply withdraw."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2014)

Kuno said:


> A tick develops on Kaylee's face as she thinks about what kind of creature would garner that much.  Plus they were so scared of fae creatures.  "You're right.  I do believe we need to find out exactly what is going on here."  Her eyes narrow and she turns back toward the men then the wyvren.
> 
> Walking toward the creatures she stands near Tassy.  "We mean you no harm.  Our issues are with them and not you."  Kaylee will put out a hand in a peace offering.  "Please stay yourselves against us."


The wyvrens seem to take her approach better than they did Yuki's but they remain in guarded positions.  Her druid skills don't seem to be helping ((Wyvren's are intelligent "dragons," so wild empathy doesn't apply to them.  They're almost as smart as Tassara!  ))



Kuno said:


> Then Kaylee will cast Comprehend Language on herself and talk to them.  "What has happened here recently?  What creatures have been harvested lately?"


There's no response from the creatures, it's almost as if they never learned any language.

The man calls out, "last warning, leave us in peace or we'll be forced to eject you.  We can't have you causing any more distress to our camp."  The others ready themselves for what apparently is an impending fight.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man calls out, "last warning, leave us in peace or we'll be forced to eject you.  We can't have you causing any more distress to our camp."  The others ready themselves for what apparently is an impending fight.


Ulysesn takes his crossbow out 
(How much ammo did the fletcher make me?100?)
"Quick question, how long do you think you'd last against a group that could give a grown dragon a fight?"
There are no hints of bluffing in his voice.
Intimidate: 1d20+9 12+9 = 21


----------



## Vergil (Apr 27, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "The fur doesn't bode well...I'm reasonably certain that if we engage them, it will be a slaughter, however. Are you sure you want their blood on your hands, though? We don't know exactly what they've been hunting, or dealing in, besides the small matter of the owlbears. It could be worthwhile to simply withdraw."



"Withdraw? I think there's something inherently dodgy here. Just a bad feelin, plus I don't think Kaylee's gonna let this go. Ye should know that we don't do that whole sensible thing by now. It's yer job as leader to suggest the best course of action - and withdrawin might be prudent, but I reckon when it comes to raw emotion - there can be no planning."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2014)

Makenna speaks up quietly, "I've never met hunters that operated in the  wilds but there were a number of hunters and trappers that visited the  inn, they all kept where exactly they hunted pretty secret.  I imagine in the wilds they're even more careful."  She seems generally uncomfortable with the idea of attacking the hunters without any real proof that they're up to no good.

Talon, probably predictably, has no input.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn takes his crossbow out
> (How much ammo did the fletcher make me?100?)
> "Quick question, how long do you think you'd last against a group that could give a grown dragon a fight?"
> There are no hints of bluffing in his voice.
> Intimidate: 1d20+9 12+9 = 21



The leader glares at Ulysesn, "son, I've hunted in these lands since I was a boy at my father's side and I'll be damned if I'll let a bunch of punks chase us from our own camp."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2014)

"I will not condone needless blood spill" she steps in front of Ulysens and his crossbow. "I thought we were pass that"

Diplomacy 1d20+18=30 "Please, everyone calm down"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 27, 2014)

"You Sir have about one minute to call off your hounds."  The druid waves her hand toward the other men.  "I would suggest that you think a little more before you do something overly drastic."  She walks away from the wyvren and slowly toward them.  "I am what you might call The Witch of the Wildes."  Smirking at them she continues forward.  "I do not like to see my creatures needlessly slaughtered or captured."  Gesturing toward the wyvren.  "These people are my enforcers."  Waving toward her companions behind her.  "I suggest you explain and explain quickly, what have you been doing here and what kind of slaughtering has been going on."  Kaylee doesn't let them know how she knows what was going on in the tent.  "Or do I need to dole out justice with out your explanation?"

Bluff:
Roll(1d20)+17:
17,+17
Total:34

Intimidate:
Roll(1d20)+20:
8,+20
Total:28

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+19:
10,+19
Total:29


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2014)

> Makenna speaks up quietly, "I've never met hunters that operated in the  wilds but there were a number of hunters and trappers that visited the  inn, they all kept where exactly they hunted pretty secret.  I imagine in the wilds they're even more careful."  She seems generally uncomfortable with the idea of attacking the hunters without any real proof that they're up to no good.


"I think so as well. Lets just leave, no need to kill them. I mean we're not going to make a habit of killing everyone we see are we?"


EvilMoogle said:


> The leader glares at Ulysesn, "son, I've hunted in these lands since I was a boy at my father's side and I'll be damned if I'll let a bunch of punks chase us from our own camp."


"Some things aren't meant to be hunted for the overall balance of the wilds. Owlbears are nasty creatures with no mercy. But one has to wonder what worse thing they might be keeping at bay as a side effect. The Fey are on edge now it wouldn't be a good idea to hunt this winter..."
Ulysesn eyes the hunter
"What about arctic foxes? Do you hunt those as well?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 27, 2014)

Hayao lowers his voice as he speaks to Duncan. "I'd really like to avoid fighting with men after intruding on their camp, interrogating them, apparently rummaging through their classified documents, and riding on their beasts." He motions towards Kaylee. "And it would be in anyone who knows her well enough's best interest to calm her down, because that is not helping. We possess no proof or reason to spill their blood."


----------



## Muk (Apr 27, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao lowers his voice as he speaks to Duncan. "I'd really like to avoid fighting with men after intruding on their camp, interrogating them, apparently rummaging through their classified documents, and riding on their beasts." He motions towards Kaylee. "And it would be in anyone who knows her well enough's best interest to calm her down, because that is not helping. We possess no proof or reason to spill their blood."



"First time I am actually agreeing with Hayao on an issue, but I too wish to avoid just accusing them of slaughtering beasts we have no solid proof of. Finding a pool of blood next to a hunter is like finding a pool of blood next to a butcher. One deals with wild animals the other with domestic animals. I see nothing wrong with their situation," Ricket says to Duncan and Hayao.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2014)

The leader seems uncertain how to react to the chaos, finally he calls to one of the men, "get Gilbert out here, maybe he can make sense of this, or at least lend his bow."  

The man darts to the office tent and vanishes inside, a moment later he emerges, shaken, shouting, "Gilbert's dead!  Looks like someone shot him in the neck!"

The leader turns angrily back at the party, "my brother!  Thieves and assassins!  Kill them all!"  He gives a signal for the archers to fire!

((Initiatives and actions please!))


----------



## Kuno (Apr 27, 2014)

"Try not to hurt the wyvren!"  Kaylee calls to the group, knowing if the creatures attack there would be nothing that could be done but hopefully the group doesn't attack them first.

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
16,+4
Total:20

Stats:
*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 80
Armor Class: 13 (deflection bonus +13)

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted: 10

Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +10




Round 1:
Seeing the archers, Kaylee will cast Wind Wall between each group to deflect the arrows.

Round 2:
Kaylee will cast Ice Storm on the opposing side.

Ice Storm:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Great magical hailstones pound down upon casting this spell, dealing 3d6 points of bludgeoning damage and 2d6 points of cold damage to every creature in the area. This damage only occurs once, when the spell is cast. For the remaining duration of the spell, heavy snow and sleet rains down in the area. Creatures inside this area take a -4 penalty on Perception skill checks and the entire area is treated as difficult terrain. At the end of the duration, the snow and hail disappear, leaving no after-effects (other than the damage dealt).




Round 3:
Kaylee will cast Hold Person on one of them, preferably the 'leader' if he is still alive.

Round 4-5:
Then she will use Call Lightning on the men.  

Call Lightning: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Immediately upon completion of the spell, and once per round thereafter, you may call down a 5-foot-wide, 30-foot-long, vertical bolt of lightning that deals 3d6 points of electricity damage. The bolt of lightning flashes down in a vertical stroke at whatever target point you choose within the spell's range (measured from your position at the time). Any creature in the target square or in the path of the bolt is affected.

You need not call a bolt of lightning immediately; other actions, even spellcasting, can be performed first. Each round after the first you may use a standard action (concentrating on the spell) to call a bolt. You may call a total number of bolts equal to your caster level (maximum 10 bolts).

If you are outdoors and in a stormy area - a rain shower, clouds and wind, hot and cloudy conditions, or even a tornado (including a whirlwind formed by a djinni or an air elemental of at least Large size) - each bolt deals 3d10 points of electricity damage instead of 3d6.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 27, 2014)

Yuki's eyes immediately dart towards the leader.  As he signals for the Archers, she'll charge him, and aim to kill.  "Talon!  Stay on the defensive.  Protect Rin."



> Female Chaotic Neutral Human Chaos Monk/Ninja, *Level* 6, *Init* +4, *HP* 89/104, *Speed* 50ft, 250ft run
> *AC* 21, *Touch* 21, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 32, *Fort* +11, *Ref* +9, *Will* +11, *CMB* +11, *Base Attack Bonus* 4
> *  Unarmed Strike *   (1d8+strength)
> *Abilities* Str 24, Dex 18, Con 22, Int 14, Wis 22, Cha 10



Initiative-
Roll(1d20)+4:
17,+4
Total:21


*Spoiler*: __ 



Charge-
Roll(1d20)+15:
12,+15
Total:27


> Erratic Advance:
> When charging target is dazed (will negates, DC 10+1/2 monk level+Wis (19)) for one round, usable 3+Wis times a day.
> 
> Able to make flailing blows as part of a charge.
> Add (movement rate)/5 damage to attacks during an action that combines movement and combat (charge, leap attack, etc).



Flailing Strike-
Roll(1d20)+10:
19,+10
Total:29

Roll(1d4)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d8)+7:
1,+7
Total:8

Roll(1d8)+7:
4,+7
Total:11

Roll(1d8)+7:
8,+7
Total:15

Round 2-

Roll(1d20)+10:
7,+10
Total:17

Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d8)+7:
3,+7
Total:10

Roll(1d8)+7:
5,+7
Total:12

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14

Round 3-

Roll(1d20)+10:
15,+10
Total:25

Roll(1d4)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d8)+7:
8,+7
Total:15

Round 4-
Unarmed strike-
Roll(1d20)+13:
17,+13
Total:30

Roll(1d8)+7:
4,+7
Total:11

Round 5-

Roll(1d20)+13:
17,+13
Total:30

Roll(1d8)+7:
6,+7
Total:13


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2014)

I should give a more accurate tactical picture since apparently we're fighting.

Two wyverns, both saddled to ride.
The "leader" is unarmed.
4 halberd-wielding warrior types
4 longbow-wielding archer types
4 mixed types with heavy crossbows and longspears.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The leader seems uncertain how to react to the chaos, finally he calls to one of the men, "get Gilbert out here, maybe he can make sense of this, or at least lend his bow."
> 
> The man darts to the office tent and vanishes inside, a moment later he emerges, shaken, shouting, "Gilbert's dead!  Looks like someone shot him in the neck!"
> 
> ...


"That's how things always go for us isn't it?"
14 masterwork bolts and 100 normal bolts.
Using normal bolts for this.
Ulysesn
Ini: 1d20+11
13+11 = 24
AoO: range 60' AoO attack:1d20+ 28 AoO dmg:1d8+ 8 up to 11 AoO from movement per round.


> Favored Enemy: Dragon (+4 on bluff, knowledge, perception, sense motive, and survival checks related to dragons, +4 on weapon attack and damage checks vs. dragons)





> pointblank shot +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at ranges of up to 30 feet.


Ulysesn will not attack the Wyverns unless he has no choice(AoO still apply to them).
He'll focus on the men. 
If at any point someone calls mercy Ulysesn will stop attacking that person.
He'll focus on the archer's first as he's best suited to deal with them.
Clustered shots just in case.

*Spoiler*: _round 1_ 




1d20+23
10+23 = 33

1d20+23
14+23 = 37

1d20+18
2+18 = 20





*Spoiler*: _ dmg_ 




1d8+14
5+14 = 19

1d8+14
7+14 = 21

1d8+14
8+14 = 22




round 2 full attack 

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+23
7+23 = 30

1d20+23
4+23 = 27

1d20+18
18+18 = 36





*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 





1d8+14
4+14 = 18

1d8+14
4+14 = 18

1d8+14
4+14 = 18
(no joke)




round 3(are they even alive anymore?)
full attack on the men

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+23
1+23 = 24

1d20+23
19+23 = 42

1d20+18
11+18 = 29




*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 



1d8+14
5+14 = 19

1d8+14
6+14 = 20

1d8+14
7+14 = 21




Round 4( Pretty sure they are dead round)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+23
20+23 = 43

1d20+23
2+23 = 25

1d20+18
12+18 = 30




*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 



1d8+14
4+14 = 18

1d8+14
6+14 = 20

1d8+14
5+14 = 19



round 5 (dead)

*Spoiler*: __ 





1d20+23
1+23 = 24

1d20+23
14+23 = 37

1d20+18
19+18 = 37




*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 



1d8+14
7+14 = 21

1d8+14
7+14 = 21

1d8+14
8+14 = 22


----------



## Muk (Apr 27, 2014)

"Guys we can talk this out," Ricket says addressing both sides. He is not getting into this fight.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 27, 2014)

Duncan looks at Hayao, "I didn't do it. I swear by my love of booze and boobs I didn't do it."

He readies his sword and  delves into combat going after the strongest looking one there. (still focused and prevenom weapon'd)



> HP: 131/131
> PP: 35/35
> Init: +12[Dex]
> 
> ...




Init:
Roll(1d20)+12:
20,+12
Total:32


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1

Slumber

*ATK*

Round 2

coup de grace ( if target is asleep)
if not
Roll(1d20)+18:
15,+18
Total:33 (33)

Round 3-5
Roll(1d20)+18:
12,+18
Total:30

Roll(1d20)+18:
16,+18
Total:34

Roll(1d20)+18:
14,+18
Total:32

*Dmg:*
Roll(1d6)+23:
5,+23
Total:28

Roll(1d6)+23:
5,+23
Total:28

Roll(1d6)+23:
4,+23
Total:27


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 27, 2014)

Hayao shakes his head, staying silent as fighting breaks out, and moving to stand in front of Rin and engaging anyone who comes after her and taking any arrows that come his way, but otherwise staying completely out of things.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2014)

Drell falls back into the woods. She's not participating in this one.


----------



## kluang (Apr 27, 2014)

Makashi Form


*Spoiler*: __ 



Initiative

Roll(1d20)+6:
15,+6
Total:21

Attack

Roll(1d20)+16:
3,+16
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+16:
15,+16
Total:31

Roll(1d20)+16:
1,+16
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+16:
18,+16
Total:34

Roll(1d20)+16:
2,+16
Total:18

Damage


Roll(1d12)+6:
4,+6
Total:10

Roll(1d12)+6:
8,+6
Total:14

Roll(1d12)+6:
7,+6
Total:13

Roll(1d12)+6:
12,+6
Total:18

Roll(1d12)+6:
4,+6
Total:10


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2014)

*Surprise Round!

*The archers fire their volley at the witch of the wilds.  Only one arrow manages to hit and even it is deflected by her fine armor.  The leader chants a quick spell and a thick mist rises up in the area obscuring everyone from view.

*Round 1:* 

Duncan enters the mist and finds the leader where he was moments before, he tries his slumber hex however the mage resists it.  Yuki charges in a moment later and slams into the fragile mage with her erratic flurry, two of her attacks hit only shadows in the mist but one connects solidly staggering the man (0hp).

Ulysesn has no target in the thick mist.  Zozaria enters the mist and strikes one of the halberd wielders a mighty blow.  The man stays on his feat but is clearly seriously wounded.  Kaylee sets a wind wall down both providing cover for the party and starting to deal with the mist.

The mage drops the mist allowing everyone to see again, then quickly mounts the wyvern that approached under cover of mist.  The Wyvern then launches to the air away from the battle.  Ulysesn fires a shot to try to stop it, the shot connects but the wyvern continues its flight.

The crossbow wielders drop their bows and pull out longspears and begin to flank around the monk and Duncan.  The halberd and bow wielders gang up on Zozaria however he cuts their crude attacks out of the air and remains unphased.

The other Wyvern tries for some payback against Yuki, it manages to catch her with a vicious bite (-14hp).

*Round 2:* 

Duncan cuts at the dangerous wyvern, his fine scimtar slicing the creature a deep wound.  Ulysesn puts a trio of bolts into one of the archers dropping him deader than dead.  Zozaria steps in and cuts at the halberder finishing the work of his first attack dropping the man bleeding.  Yuki tries to get revenge on the Wyvern however the thick hide of the creature proves a little too resilient for her attacks.

Kaylee summons a storm of ice and hail down upon upon the warriors, (*dice clatter, 6, 6, 5, 6, 6* *wince*).  All the remaining humans are driven into the ground by the frozen onslaught and the Wyvern is badly wounded.

From his vantage in the sky the mage sees the scope of the damage and whistles loudly once again before flying off.  The wyvern on the ground hisses loudly and moves to take off.  ((Yuki, Duncan, Ulysesn you can all take an AoO if you wish, I've done the dice rolls, if Duncan does he'll kill it.  Yuki and Ulysesn alone wouldn't but both will.))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 28, 2014)

Duncan won't hurt the wyvern, but instead will attempt to use Slumber on it.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 28, 2014)

If Duncan's slumber doesn't work, Yuki'll try to Grapple/pin it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2014)

((For the AoO it has to be a standard attack, it will be out of range to slumber/grapple by "round 3" when you can do more flexible actions))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 28, 2014)

((Fine, Non-lethal punch then.  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2014)

((_That_ you can do.  Though it's on the others whether there's any meaning to it))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 28, 2014)

Yeah - nonlethal attack for Duncan too. Try and knock it out cold.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2014)

The two melee fighters drop the wyvern unconscious.  It's badly hurt but should live (though it will be asleep for a few hours).


----------



## Vergil (Apr 28, 2014)

Duncan will use his Healing Hex on the wyvern 

Roll(2d6)+7:
2,4,+7
Total:13

"A mage? What's a mage doing with a bunch of hunters. Oh and thanks for the help guys." He says looking around at those who did not fight.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 28, 2014)

"At least the wildlife around here won't have to worry anymore."  Kaylee glares around then digs into her pack.  Tossing a rope toward Yuki when she is done.  "Tie up anything that is breathing."  Her voice is taking on an edge of authority.  "Duncan can you take me to the slaughter tent and then the other one please?"  She walks toward the tents then turns around and talks to Uly and Zozoria.  "Why don't you check and see if they had anything useful on them."  She gestures toward the fallen people.

((I assume the battle is over.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2014)

Drell claps slowly, emerging from the woods. "And the great heroes have defeated the _vicious_ hunters!" She cries, approaching the party. "Truly, a battle for the ages! No more shall these hunters live to offer shelter to travelling strangers, or provide for their wives and families! No, thanks to these brave adventurers, owlbears and wyrvens alike will live to eviscerate lost travelers another day. Bravo! Brav-_o_."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2014)

Kuno said:


> ((I assume the battle is over.))



((It would appear so, the leader is bolting.  He's some distance away and doesn't appear to be planning to turn around.))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 28, 2014)

"Well, it's called standin up for yer friend's beliefs. But of course _nothing_ untoward happened on their part. I'm sorry but have yer new teary lookin eyes completely clouded your vision. In case ye didn't notice. One, there was a freakin mage in the group who stole wyvern eggs and a whole bunch of his story didn't make sense. Two, someone was here and killed that guy's brother with a crossbow bolt. Three, They were up te somethin, I found at least enough evidence te warrant investigatin' - but none of ye wanted to acknowledge that there was something up. Thanks."

"Aye, they are a bunch of friendly happy campers here with no ill intent at all. Shut yer eyes tight or open yer arms wide, either way, ones a fool - And ye did both - so aye. Brav-_o_"

Duncan leads Kaylee to the tent, having a look at the 'crime scene' of the man that was killed

Perception
Roll(1d20)+10:
7,+10
Total:17


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 28, 2014)

Hayao shakes his head in response to Duncan's comment. "They didn't deserve this," he says quietly, looking away. He'll have no part in tying up those still living, and simply looks at the disappearing figure of the mage on the wyvern.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 28, 2014)

Kaylee will look around the room very carefully.  With a great care she will look at the man and try and see what killed him, how, and from where it might have come.  Then look at any papers on the desk or that she can find in any place.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
10,+20
Total:30

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
7,+21
Total:28


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2014)

((I'm crashing for the night, I'll pick up on other stuff when I wake up))


Vergil said:


> Duncan leads Kaylee to the tent, having a look at the 'crime scene' of the man that was killed
> 
> Perception
> Roll(1d20)+10:
> ...



The man is face down, much like how Duncan left him, with one major difference.  There's a small hole straight-through his neck and blood covering most of the table.  The papers are ruined, they don't appear to have been moved to Duncan.

The source of the injury is missing however a crossbow bolt is a reasonable guess, something pierced clean through the man's neck while he slept.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Well, it's called standin up for yer friend's beliefs. But of course _nothing_ untoward happened on their part. I'm sorry but have yer new teary lookin eyes completely clouded your vision. In case ye didn't notice. One, there was a freakin mage in the group who stole wyvern eggs and a whole bunch of his story didn't make sense. Two, someone was here and killed that guy's brother with a crossbow bolt. Three, They were up te somethin, I found at least enough evidence te warrant investigatin' - but none of ye wanted to acknowledge that there was something up. Thanks."
> 
> "Aye, they are a bunch of friendly happy campers here with no ill intent at all. Shut yer eyes tight or open yer arms wide, either way, ones a fool - And ye did both - so aye. Brav-_o_"
> 
> ...




"Oh, I'm sorry," Drell says. "I didn't realize they had a mage in their group. Definitely an untrustworthy bunch - never trust a mage, I always say. And wyrvens! Because none of our group would ever want to saddle a pseudo-dragon and ride it into battle," she continues. "You..." she puts a hand to her head. "You speak of doing anything for your friends, anything to protect and support them. Even bad things. Evil things, even - you've entertained the notion, don't think I've forgotten those conversations in the dream realm. And yet you seem incapable of accepting that perhaps other people have similar values to your own, who act in certain ways for reasons not immediately apparent! Tell me, do you even recognize your own hypocrisy?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 28, 2014)

((So unless we can get UR to post soon, it's done...))

Yuki catches the rope, flinging one end over her shoulder, the other over the Wyvern.  She ties the wings of the beast down, mouth shut in a muzzle fashion on the unconscious beast.  She looks around, to make sure if there was anything else living to tie up.  Completely ignoring Drell's comment, she runs her hand through her hair with a sigh, she states to Hayao, "They shot at us first.  I know none of us killed the guy...we were...Mostly innocent.  Believe what you want Hay, I don't care.  We were threatened, we struck out.  You would be on a completely tone if they hurt Rin, wouldn't you." her eyes quickly narrow, voice on the sharper side as she steps away.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+15:
7,+15
Total:22

Tie up(I assume CMB)-
Roll(1d20)+15:
19,+15
Total:34


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2014)

((Okay, I lied, one more quick post))



Kuno said:


> Kaylee will look around the room very carefully.  With a great care she will look at the man and try and see what killed him, how, and from where it might have come.  Then look at any papers on the desk or that she can find in any place.



Assuming for the moment that it was a crossbow there's no sign of damage to the tent from the direction it would have came from, it would have had to have been fired from within the tent (which is not a great surprise since whomever did it apparently took the bolt with him).

Kaylee does notice a tear in the back of the tent that looks fairly fresh, a person of small build probably could fit through it with only moderate difficulty.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 28, 2014)

"Mate, yer the fuckin smart one here and ye didn't even try te find out what was goin on. What part of we. were. attacked. first. do yer cloth ears not understand? They were hidin something, they got spooked when we got too close te the truth. Look at the accounts here. encoded, aye, but a pendin order for a shit ton of gold."

"Stop bein an arrogant confrontational asswipe and look at the evidence in front of ye. We were gettin close to the truth and they went apeshit on us,, fair enough because they were pissed at someone's death but fuck's sake have a look for yerself and tell me they were innocent. "


----------



## Kuno (Apr 28, 2014)

After a moment of prowling the tent Kaylee moves over to the other one that Duncan showed her.  Taking a deep breath she walks in and looks around trying to identify the remains of what could be in here.  Once she does that she will go to the back of the tent containing the man and search for footprints, if she finds them she will start tracking.

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
10,+21
Total:31

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
10,+20
Total:30

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+16:
10,+16
Total:26


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Mate, yer the fuckin smart one here and ye didn't even try te find out what was goin on. What part of we. were. attacked. first. do yer cloth ears not understand? They were hidin something, they got spooked when we got too close te the truth. Look at the accounts here. encoded, aye, but a pendin order for a shit ton of gold."
> 
> "Stop bein an arrogant confrontational asswipe and look at the evidence in front of ye. We were gettin close to the truth and they went apeshit on us. "



"We were attacked because we insulted and intimidated them for their profession. Because we immediately went sneaking around through their camp, and then their leader ended up dead. Because Yuki, for some unfathomable reason, decided a good course of action would be to _wrestle their mounts_.  Because we refused to leave when they wanted us to. If any of those steps hadn't been taken, then maybe we could've avoided...needlessly murdering them. This gains us nothing! This gains nobody anything! Gods, can you even claim you would've acted differently were our situations reversed? They knew nothing of your snooping through their records - only that we were confrontational and their leader was dead."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 28, 2014)

"I would not cut down a child for throwing a rock towards me. We have secrets. All of us. Things we don't want known." He gestures to Rin. "And I would like to think that his death might have something to do with your involvement." He pointedly ignores Yuki's narrowed eyes, and stands near his steed.  "And if we'd conducted ourselves properly to begin with, they would not have thought to accuse us immediately. We were in the wrong here. And if you believe yourselves to have no blood on your hands, then...I simply do not know what to say. And can only hope we arrive within civilization soon, so that we may pursue the paths we desire. For this is not what I call justice. This was madness."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 28, 2014)

"This only reminds me of Kaylee's dream. This should be the opposite of what we're doing."
Ulysesn shakes his head and sighs
"Going to need help to bury them all properly... Say a few prayers for them possibly."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "We were attacked because we insulted and intimidated them for their profession. Because we immediately went sneaking around through their camp, and then their leader ended up dead. Because Yuki, for some unfathomable reason, decided a good course of action would be to _wrestle their mounts_.  Because we refused to leave when they wanted us to. If any of those steps hadn't been taken, then maybe we could've avoided...needlessly murdering them. This gains us nothing! This gains nobody anything! Gods, can you even claim you would've acted differently were our situations reversed? They knew nothing of your snooping through their records - only that we were confrontational and their leader was dead."



"I'm absolutely not sayin that I wouldn't do the same thing. Aye, I'd attack, but then we're not exactly the type te keep secrets from random folk. Someone asks us if we did somethin, then we turn around and say - yup! with a big shit eatin grin on our face."

"Ye want te yell at yuki for mountin a wee dragon - fine. Fact is, that guy would have died had we sat around the camp and guess who'd be blamed? Us. Don't go blamin me for tryin te find out what they were up te. Information is power and all I did was look - nothin else. Invasion of privacy is probably my only crime here and yer givin me an attitude for that?!"

"But ye know what pisses me off the most? The fact that we were tryin te find out what happened and ye did nothin; we got attacked and ye did nothin'; Kaylee didn't like what was happenin to the animals here - regardless of how indifferent ye are about it her arguments were valid. She didn't have a problem with them huntin for hide and food - that's our role in nature, I guess, but the other things they were doin - it didn't sit right with her and fair enough. She felt strongly about about those beliefs and we weren't gonna just suddenly attack them. I'll agree it could have bveen handled better - but everything we do could be handled better. Yer gonna not jump te our aid because 'we were a bit rude?""

"Here's the fuckin kicker though, They attacked us first. We got accussed for somethin we didn't do and you. did. nothing. I will never defend you. None of you that didn't help. Not after that. Ye had so little faith in us that you were willin te let us just get attacked. Ye pretty much said - yeah they deserve it. If that's how ye feel then fuck you."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 28, 2014)

"There is no 'aid' Duncan. They couldn't even touch you. It was a _slaughter_. I could sense how strong they were relative to us the moment we made contact. If I *must *take action to protect something or someone, I will. But I won't help in killing men when we could have easily avoided a confrontation. My blade was forged to combat the supernatural. Not spill the blood of mortal men before I can even ascertain the situation. If we'd all taken defensive positions and tried to talk things out? Their attempts at hitting you all were laughable. They'd have dulled their blades before we tired of asking for their ear. There was no need for this. *None*."

He glances towards Yuki, and back to Duncan, then shakes his head. "You're quick to use your powers to mettle in the affairs of others, but were slow to manipulate their leader's mind to ask his men to stand down. The difference was night and day."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 28, 2014)

"Y'know what, if you ever knew what you were doing Knife-ears, maybe we wouldn't have acted this way.  You always stand back an watch things unfold and get angry at us when we don't do what you want.  You want to split paths?  Fine.  I don't care.  I'm seeing just how you are Samurai.  Ulysesn might have made that bet with me, but I'm glad he did now.  I stuck by your side every other time, and now you care about that damned charge...And you tend to forget that immediately with one mistake that I make.  You were the only one that could change me, control my anger, my instincts.  I know that everyone has secrets Hayao.  But you know what...I would have been that child.  I would have thrown that rock at any one of you guys.  I might have even done it.  I grew up in the wilds, I know what kind of thing that the animals face.  And if anyone knows that better than me, it's Kaylee.  I trusted her judgment because of that.  When the fighting started, you stood back and guarded that...Geisha.” she clenches her fists, anger boiling at the surface of the monk's usually happy exterior.

“Now I know why elves and humans never last long.  Elves are so...so...Arrogant, wish-washy...”she steps towards the elf, “And you specifically...Can't seem...” she gets even closer, face-to face with the elf, “To keep your loyalties in check.” she pulls her arm back, “If you're so focused on making sure we know we have blood on our hands...You should look at your own before judging us so abruptly.  Think about it for a moment.  How many have you cut down in your attempt to keep your charge, or your Lord safe?  The difference between you and I_ is like night and day_.” She throws her arm forward at the Samurai, “THINK BEFORE YOU JUDGE SO EASILY!” she shouts at the top of her lungs.

Angry strike-
Roll(1d20)+13:
15,+13
Total:28

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14


----------



## Muk (Apr 28, 2014)

Ricket will just take note on tonight's event in his diary.

- Witch of the Wild provokes hunter.
- Drunken monk mounts hunter's wyvern mount.
- Witch of the Wild insults hunters, hunters asks the witch to leave them alone.
- Witch of the Wild accuses hunters of defiling the wild.
- Hunters find their leader dead in their tent and accuse the witch to be an assassin.
- Battle erupts, hunters die. 

After that he'll go to person that was dead inside the tent and starts investigating the cause and maybe hope to find some trails. "Ulysesn would you mind examining the tracks left around the tent of the murdered leader?"

"Tassara would you mind examining the dead body? I know it looks obvious, but I wish to be thorough on this one. This is what broke the camels back and provoked the fight, so we may as well examining it properly."

Heal:
1d20+3
10+3 = 13

Gather Information: 
1d20+17
16+17 = 33

Search:
1d20+14
15+14 = 29


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 28, 2014)

Hayao turns aside the strike with a single deft flick of his wrist, and shifts his weight slightly as he looks towards Yuki. His eyes do not narrow behind his spectacles, they do not widen, shift, or harden. He simply stares for a veeeeeeerry long moment, and then his stance relaxes. 

"It is fortunate you see nothing wrong with splitting paths. For you are certainly wrong about one thing. There is nothing that might sooth your anger and entirely untamed spirit. It is one thing to do the wrong thing. It is another to grow indignant in your transgression."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 28, 2014)

Muk said:


> After that he'll go to person that was dead inside the tent and starts investigating the cause and maybe hope to find some trails. "Ulysesn would you mind examining the tracks left around the tent of the murdered leader?"


Ulysesn gives Ricket an odd look and nods.
Perception: 
1d20+17 → [4,17] = (21)

Tracking:
1d20+16 → [9,16] = (25)


----------



## Vergil (Apr 28, 2014)

Before Yuki's attack/convo

"I'm sorry I didn't use my suggestion on him, I tried te get him te sleep durin combat so I doubt that'd work anyways, besides that'd give him even more reason te fight us....not that he didn't have any. Besides - it has te be a reasonable suggestion. Not avengin yer brother's death is not very reasonable is it? As for the power difference....ok....I didn't realise just how big a gap there would be. Ye say it was going te be a slaughter....it didn't even occur te me te fight defensively. I've never done it. I'm the one that always got my arsed kicked, I fight wit all I have and....attack has been my defense for my life. I might have te re-evaluate my fighting tactics given this."

"Look, the papers are ruined, so we'll never know but someone killed this man. In cold blood. Ye want te talk about justice, let's find out what happened". 

"Kaylee, can ye talk te dead guy over here and find out just what they were doin te make him be the victim of this?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 28, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao turns aside the strike with a single deft flick of his wrist, and shifts his weight slightly as he looks towards Yuki. His eyes do not narrow behind his spectacles, they do not widen, shift, or harden. He simply stares for a veeeeeeerry long moment, and then his stance relaxes.
> 
> "It is fortunate you see nothing wrong with splitting paths. For you are certainly wrong about one thing. There is nothing that might sooth your anger and entirely untamed spirit. It is one thing to do the wrong thing. It is another to grow indignant in your transgression."



Her breathing is hard and angered as she stares down the samurai, her eyes slowly soften, ?I guess this is it then.  When your world shatters right in front of your eyes, and you get stabbed through the heart with the remains.? her body shakes, ?Go ahead and be alone.  Slam the door.  I don't care.? she turns away, ?Just remember who was by your side, who broke through that cold exterior.? her voice sounds still angry, but shaken, ?I'll be fine on my own.? she tries to hide the obvious tears in her eyes, by hiding the best she can in her cloak, trying to cover her face as much as she can while still able to see.


----------



## Muk (Apr 28, 2014)

Though Ricket is investigating, he can't stop but overhear the lovers quarrel. He'll stop what he's doing and approaches Yuki. "Hey come over here for a sec," he holds out a hand. "We've been traveling together for the longest out of the group and probably been asses to each other a lot of time, but, well, if you need a shoulder to cry on just ask."

Under his breath he says "I do have to get back to the murder at some point though."


----------



## kluang (Apr 28, 2014)

Zozaria ignores the lovers quarrel and walks into the tent with the ledger and try to decipher it.

Knowledge (Local)

Roll(1d20)+15:
18,+15
Total: 33

Linguistics

Roll(1d20)+15:
20,+15
Total:35


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 28, 2014)

She lets off a quiet laugh, "Murder works well for us Ricket.  We saw that back with the merchants." she looks up at the paladin, letting one tear fall and soak into her mask, "Thanks, it means a lot." she nods at him, "You need my help at all trying to figure this stuff out, don't hesitate." she means her words, mostly wanting some sort of distraction.


----------



## Muk (Apr 28, 2014)

"Then go help Tassara with the body, she can always need a strong arm to move a dead body," Ricket tells Yuki and goes back to examining the murder scene.

Maybe there are more hints in the papers left behind.

Decipher script:
1d20+8
20+8 = 28


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2014)

((Firefox crashed and ate my long post   Have to run to work, will try again once I get settled there))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2014)

((sorry, getting ready for work, please roll Tassara's heal (+16?) for checking the body. Will post more when I get to office ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 28, 2014)

Kuno said:


> After a moment of prowling the tent Kaylee moves over to the other one that Duncan showed her.  Taking a deep breath she walks in and looks around trying to identify the remains of what could be in here.  Once she does that she will go to the back of the tent containing the man and search for footprints, if she finds them she will start tracking.
> 
> Survival:
> Roll(1d20)+21:
> ...


Kaylee enters the portable slaughterhouse,  as Ricket surmised the mess is the typical sort expected of the task.  Most of the fur and feathers belong to owlbears, merely remains from the butchery task.  She'd guess they've processed at least six animals recently.

on careful examination she finds a few feathers too large to belong to an owlbear, she thinks they're griffon feathers.

((  ))




Muk said:


> Ricket will just take note on tonight's event in his diary.
> 
> - Witch of the Wild provokes hunter.
> - Drunken monk mounts hunter's wyvern mount.
> ...



Ricket surmises more or less what Kaylee did earlier.  The man was apparently asleep at his desk when someone struck him down.  It was a quick execution, a crossbow is an odd choice but works as well as anything.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn gives Ricket an odd look and nods.
> Perception:
> 1d20+17 → [4,17] = (21)
> 
> ...


There are tiny tracks approaching the tent but nothing leading away.  Ulysesn does note some tiny claw marks on the outside of the tent, maybe something climbed up?



kluang said:


> Zozaria ignores the lovers quarrel and walks into the tent with the ledger and try to decipher it.
> 
> Knowledge (Local)
> 
> ...



The top papers are worthless however some of the lower ones remain legible,  the names are encoded but apparently the group does most of their trading at Obretiv, a small but prominent trading town near the wilds in Eomr.



soulnova said:


> ((sorry, getting ready for work, please roll Tassara's heal (+16?) for checking the body. Will post more when I get to office ))



Tassara finds the wound somewhat odd, she'd expect more tearing if a bolt were pulled out, probably splintering as well.  She's not sure what would be a better choice though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 28, 2014)

"Lets see if there are any clues."
Ulysesn loots the bodies to see what they have.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Lets see if there are any clues."
> Ulysesn loots the bodies to see what they have.



I'll have to wait until I get home to post the list, the 4 haberders had masterwork weapons and armor (breastplates)and two potions each.  The bowman had mighty (Str 14) composite long bows and chain shirts.  The crossbows men had heavy crossbows, hide armor and longspears.  The also had some pocket change between them all.  

No "evidence" though.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 28, 2014)

Yuki'll squat near the body, next to Tassara, "What do you need me to do Kid?" she asks, while hiding in the darkness of her cloak.  She'll do whatever the Cleric tells her to do, just without her usual zeal.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2014)

*during battle*

Max looks unsure on how to react but Tassara just gently pushes her back when the fight starts.

"I can..." the blonde girl offers an action but the cleric shakes her head slowly.

"No"

===========


If there are any survivors, Tassara will stabilize them first with Sacred Touch  and then check on the body of the murdered brother to see what exactly might have killed him. 


"The wound is of the piercing type, but...  whoever did this also pulled it out. There's some tearing around the wound... What could it be?"

She looks around and outside the tent for clues.

*Perception 1d20+21=30*


Max follows her around, and Tassara starts talking to the party in general.

"I doubt you will care, but I agree with Hayao and Drell. And Ricket. This massacre was not needed, even if they attacked first. Would you kill a cat that's scratching you because you poked it? They scratched back feeling threatened. These wounds obtained are nothing compared to the loss of their lives"


"I want to make clear one thing, for everyone: We can fight defensively. You can also deal non lethal damage and knock them out. The power we currently have is far too great to fight people like this. These are common folks. Whatever mundane damage they can do, we can take it, at least for a while..."


"There's no such thing "wild life". There's no distinction. *There's only life*. All life is fragile and we must be careful not to break it unless ours is in danger. They... they were not a threat, just an nuisance. To be an annoyance does not means they deserved death"

Her words are calm and there's no anger in them, but a hint of hurt and sadness.


*@EVERYONE*
"I want to make a deal with all of you. When dealing with the common folk, let's do only *non lethal damage*. They are but like children kicking us... It might hurt a little but nothing will come out of it. They have no idea of the danger we pose to them. Of course, If they prove themselves to be a REAL threat, obviously, do what you need to defend your life. But... PLEASE"

*Diplomacy 1d20+18=31*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 28, 2014)

Ulysesn takes the two potions and the bolts they have.
Ulysesn holds up his crossbow.
"Lethal only... 
If the thing had a way to do next to no harm on people like this I'd take it."
Ulysesn looks at the bodies
"Say a prayer for them Tassara."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 28, 2014)

At Tassara's words, she recoils, in a low voice she speaks, "Tassy, please.  The conversation was over and done with.  I know where you're coming from, that it was unneeded.  But we were already struck down by Drell and Hayao.  You didn't need to say it again.  I know you think you should, but we were trying to investigate everything now.  I'll pull my punches when I can.  But I'm not promising what I can't always do."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2014)

"I believe there are bolts and arrows like that. Rounded and blunt that don't pierce the skin, it just gives you a good hit" Max tells to Ulysesns. "I guess you can buy those in town"



> Arrow, Blunt: These arrows have rounded wooden tips.
> They deal bludgeoning damage rather than piercing damage. An archer can use a blunt arrow to deal nonlethal damage (at the normal –4 attack penalty for using a lethal weapon to deal nonlethal damage).




Tassara smiles at Ulysesns. "See? It can be done"

"Sorry, Yuki. I could not go about in silence either. We always talk about it but never really get to make a deal. I want it now. We need it now. I thank you greatly for trying to control your punches. I really do. I know it might be hard, but it means a lot to me" Tassara will say funeral prayer for those killed and keep an eye out.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 28, 2014)

A tear sparkles in Kaylee's eye as she looks around at the gore around her.  "Is nothing sacred?"  She asks, speaking only to herself and those ghosts in the tent.  "Shut up!"  Snapping at the voices that always seem to whisper in her ear.  After a moment she picks up one of the griffon feathers and walks out of the tent.  The discussions make her sigh.

"Do you think the wolf cares that the weasel can't fight back as hard?  When they are attacked they attack back."  Kaylee isn't even trying to be diplomatic, she just sounds tired.  "As long as the people follow your opinions and stand up for your beliefs you will join them in a fight.  You will help them if everything aligns with you."  Spinning the griffon feather in her fingers she shakes her head while a bitterness has entered her voice.

"I have always backed every one of you in your desires and beliefs.  I have apologized before for my actions but I will not again."  Looking up, her eyes have developed a hard edge.  "Do not explain to one that has lived in the Wildes, that believes in the Wildes, that understands the Wildes, about right and wrong.  Do not belittle someone's beliefs because they are not the same as your own."

Saying nothing more Kaylee looks down at the griffon feather then to the forest around them.  She will look at the tracks that come and go from the slaughter tent and try and figure out where they might be storing the meat and other such items.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
9,+20
Total:29

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
7,+21
Total:28


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 28, 2014)

soulnova said:


> If there are any survivors, Tassara will stabilize them first with Sacred Touch  and then check on the body of the murdered brother to see what exactly might have killed him.



((Wondered if anyone would check. ))

Two of the halberd-wielders are still alive if just barely.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 28, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Saying nothing more Kaylee looks down at the griffon feather then to the forest around them.  She will look at the tracks that come and go from the slaughter tent and try and figure out where they might be storing the ...



Looking around the camp quickly locates a set of heavy impressions from where several carts stood until recently.  Kaylee's best guess is they left heavily loaded a few hours before the party arrived.

While she's investigating the tracks a small voice pokes up, "they killed Mr. Featherbottoms. "  Turning she sees the tiny and angry face of Nissa, almost invisible hiding amongst the animals.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 28, 2014)

"Nissa!"  A small smile lights the druid's face and she walks over to the brownie.  "Who was Mr. Featherbottoms?"  Kaylee asks curious on why she was so angry.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 28, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "Nissa!"  A small smile lights the druid's face and she walks over to the brownie.  "Who was Mr. Featherbottoms?"  Kaylee asks curious on why she was so angry.



"Mr. Featherbottoms,  the griffon."  Her tiny voice seethes with cool rage, "they came to his nest, attacked him and his new mate, and killed him.  Then the tore him apart for his meat and skin like he was just an animal."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 28, 2014)

"Oh!  I am so very sorry Nissa."  Kaylee shakes her head and sighs before looking at the feather with a frown.  "Is his mate okay?  Was she injured in anyway?"  Once again she looks at Nissa.  "You were the one that killed the man weren't you?"  Shaking her head.  "I would have to."  Giving the brownie a soft smile she waits to hear.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 28, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "Oh!  I am so very sorry Nissa."  Kaylee shakes her head and sighs before looking at the feather with a frown.  "Is his mate okay?  Was she injured in anyway?"  Once again she looks at Nissa.  "You were the one that killed the man weren't you?"  Shaking her head.  "I would have to."  Giving the brownie a soft smile she waits to hear.



"I don't know, they beat her nearly to death and then took her.  She's not here, I don't know if that's good or not."  Her bitter scowl lessens slightly as she brandished her tiny skewer in the air like a lance, "vengeance.   He deserved worse, but we're better than that.  Maybe an owlbear will find his body, that would be poetic."

She cheers up a bit, "thanks for helping with the others, I didn't mean to get you all involved though."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 28, 2014)

A smirk played on Kaylee's features when she realized that the little brownie was probably why they were having such issue with the fae recently.  "We were involved the moment we stepped into the camp Nissa.  I'm just glad we could assist you."  She looks at the feather again.  "Let's see if we can't figure out what happened to her."

Whistling she calls Talon the hawk to her.  Speaking to the bird she asks to follow the cart tracks and see if he can find the carts and if the griffon is with them.  Releasing him she waits for his return.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2014)

Tassara will provide first aid to the two survivors, but make sure they stay tied down.  If they regain consciousness she will warn them not to make things worse.

Heal
1d20+16 → [15,16] = (31)
1d20+16 → [13,16] = (29)

"Please. I tried to warn you before." Tassara 

Max gulps looking nervously around. "That was pretty shocking" *I bet owlbears taste like chicken*. "-Charlie... This is _-not-_ the time"  *What? I like chicken. *"*sigh*.... Just. Just keep it quiet. Stay in the back. Alright?"  *Fine.* 


The anyone else, it seems Max is whispering to herself after the voice 'leaves'.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 *on her mind*<<(Still, you should get me out, fights might break out. It is dangerous)>> 




"*snorts* With the way things went down, you honestly think I can get you out without them up straight murdering you? You do look a _liiiiittleeee_ threatening"  


*Spoiler*: __ 



<<(What do you fear? I can't die. You know that. I'll just go back.)>> 




"I don't want them to hurt you. I don't care you can't die"


*Spoiler*: __ 



 <<(I'll have to go out eventually. We will see then)>>


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 28, 2014)

((It'll take a while for the hawk to return, I'll let you guys chat for a bit ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 28, 2014)

The monk quietly stands up, giving a look towards Tassara, she clears her throat, and walks away towards Kaylee who is off by the animals.  As she gets closer, she sees Nissa, "What's going on over here guys?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 28, 2014)

Looking at her friend for a moment, Kaylee decides for the moment not to say anything to Yuki.  "Apparently these men captured a pair of Griffons.  They murdered and slaughtered one like a common creature and then beat the other near to death.  Nissa can't find her so Talon went off looking to see if he could find them."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 28, 2014)

Her eyes begin to sharpen once more, "That's horrible.  How could someone do something like that..." she growls, "I hope Talon can find them.  That's unspeakable, what they did."  she digs her heel into the dirt.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 28, 2014)

"I completely agree."  Kaylee nods at the monk.  "So when Talon finds them we are going to go after them to help her."  She is meaning her and Nissa but she would welcome any company she can get.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 28, 2014)

"I'm going with you.  I want to rip open their rib cages while they still breath and see how they feel about it then." she has a killing intent in her voice, "Skinning them alive would be too good a fate for them." she clenches her fists tight, her whole body tensing at the thought.  She may be just very angry, or brought to the edge of insanity.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 28, 2014)

"Calm yourself my friend."  Kaylee puts a hand on Yuki's shoulder and gives it a gentle squeeze.  "I understand your feelings but rushing in blindly will only cause us unneeded difficulties."  Giving her a smile she looks down at Nissa.  "Now we only have to wait and we can finish giving vengeance for your friend."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 28, 2014)

Nissa shakes her head sadly, "don't give in and be like them.  If you lose your sense of compassion pretty soon you'll end up like them.  As much as I'd like to make jackets out of their skin that wouldn't bring back Mr. Featherbottoms,  and I'd have to look myself in the mirror every day after that."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 28, 2014)

She lets off a shaken sigh as the druid sets her hand on her shoulder.  "Fine...You're right." she looks at Nissa, "As long as you guys don't turn on me...I'm sure I can hold back my urges for now." her knuckles are white, nails continuing to dig into her palms as she tries to cool down her anger, she flips back the dark hood, far enough to see more of the world than the small amount from before.  Anything else she wants to say, she keeps in her mind for now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 28, 2014)

Ulysesn hears the conversation from afar with his sharp ears then loots everything the fallen men have included the two that are knocked out.
"We'll leave you here in the wilds and let it judge you."
He then walks towards Kaylee and Yuki
"That changes things for me. I'll assist you in anyway I can."


----------



## Muk (Apr 28, 2014)

Ricket writes down a few notes on the investigation
-put to sleep via magic
-clean round piercing hole through the back of his neck
-too clean for a bolt, something round and piercing was the weapon of choice
-small scratch marks on the side of the tent, maybe a small animal

Ricket overhears Ulysesn chatting with the girls and since he is stuck on the one tent he comes over to vent.

"What's this about chasing something .... oh hey Nissa, nice seeing you here. Wait! Hold that thought!"

He pulls out his note and adds:
-fae/brownie lance, long piercing and round and leaves a clean hole
-cat mount, small animal and claws are able to scratch tents open


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn hears the conversation from afar with his sharp ears then loots everything the fallen men have included the two that are knocked out.
> "We'll leave you here in the wilds and let it judge you."
> He then walks towards Kaylee and Yuki
> "That changes things for me. I'll assist you in anyway I can."



"Well, _now_ Pretty Boy decides to openly help." she snorts angrily, "You're still on my bad side." she points at him, "But, we're waiting for Talon the hawk to come back, Kaylee sent him out to go find out where they went.  Hopefully we can do something with any information it brings back.  I need to rename that Golem..." she sighs, popping her knuckles in frustration.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 28, 2014)

After about an hour later the hawk returns kreeing to Kaylee about its journey.  A distance to the south are several wagons packed with goods and large cages.  They're moving slowly through the rough land (much like the party's own problems).


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2014)

Tassara will stand close to Hayao in silence for a while. She knows words are not likely to help in this situation, but she only wants to let him know she's there. 

Is that the direction of the town?

Tassara Survival


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 28, 2014)

Hayao is similarly silent, arms folded as he leans against Shōgo. He gives Tassara a brief look and nod, but otherwise keeps his thoughts to himself. He doesn't even try to look at anything in particular, simply keeping his gaze towards the sky as he waits. Throughout it all he makes no move to join those others in the command tent, content to simply wait where he was.


----------



## Muk (Apr 28, 2014)

Ricket comes back out of the tent and looks at Hayao and Tassara. "This isn't the end of the witch of the wild story, I am afraid. Apparently there is a griffon being held prison and Talon the hawk returned from scouting.

My guess is they will be chasing and trying to free the griffon. We'll have to decide now how we are going to deal with this issue," Ricket is addressing Tassara and Hayao, "before they head out."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 28, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara will stand close to Hayao in silence for a while. She knows words are not likely to help in this situation, but she only wants to let him know she's there.
> 
> Is that the direction of the town?
> 
> Tassara Survival



Yes, it's basically the direction you're headed anyway.  Safe bet is they're headed to the town or at least civilization.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2014)

"Yes, the cart seems to go in the town's direction" Tassara sighs looking south.

"I know very well the rest will want to release the Griffon, which I completely understand and agree with.  Now...the problem comes on how are we going about this?" she looks back at the survivors "We could bring them along for an exchange, perhaps? Them both in return of the Griffon? .... Or stealthy release the griffon from it's cage to avoid any needless confrontation? I would think that might be harder if they keep moving."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 28, 2014)

"I'm fine with tending to these animals should it be on the way to town, at any rate. However, we should try to avoid a confrontation, as the deal has been done. We may tread on powers higher than ourselves if we tamper with a deal that's already been set. So if something like _this_ happens again...it will need to be thorough. Or we can try to bargain. My only worry is the wyvern rider at this point...and whether he seeks to make contact with them."


----------



## Muk (Apr 28, 2014)

"We could just buy the griffon free from these traders. It is rather simple and cost us very little. It is better than trying to force a trade with hostages that they don't really care about. 'Stealing' is just getting us into a worse situation. We'll be hard pushed when authorities inquire on these hunters. This time around we can still say 'self-defense' if we try and 'steal/release' the griffon the entire blame will be on us," Ricket is opposed to trying to do anything in the grey area. "I won't be able to look the other way if we must resort to stealing."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2014)

"I'm not going through all this damn trouble to free a griffon," Drell says, crossing her arms. "They cannot hope to catch up with the hunters while lugging around the cart full of treasure anyhow. I will stay here and protect that."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2014)

"I know.  The wyvern rider might have gone with them too.... *sigh*"

"I don't believe its stealing. The Griffon certainly doesn't want to stay there. For all accounts, might as well be a rescue operation, but I can see how they would think otherwise" she pets Kathy who has been keeping her distance from the Wyvern. 

"I do agree with Drell. We won't be able to catch up to them bringing along the carts. Although I doubt this will stop Yuki and Kaylee on going ahead by themselves... Yuki might be able to carry them while running in that direction" Tassara half chuckles but there's worry and sadness in her voice. "It wouldn't be the wisest thing to do... I think we should as well ask them what are they planning to do."

"In any case, I could not give chase. I'm too slow. I would have to stay with the cart too."


----------



## Muk (Apr 28, 2014)

"The carts won't be moving if it is just Big T (talon's new name) who'll do the pulling. I won't be able to chase either if I am pulling the 2nd cart. So if they decide to run off on their own, there will be no party to aid them this time around." Ricket says.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2014)

"Either without pulling the cart I doubt you can chase them too. We are the slowest of them all" Tassara points out half jokingly. "Hayao? Would you go with them? Would you tell them to stay?... or just let them go?"

She will wait a little for Hayao's answer and then move to talk with Kaylee.

"Kaylee... it seems they are heading on the direction for the town. I assume you want to give chase, but I doubt we can give them chase easily. I'm slow, and so is Ricket so we can't technically come along to chase them in time. Drell wants nothing to do with the Griffon anymore, so he's staying back. If Yuki comes with you we would need Golem Talon to help us pulling the carts...and... Ricket believes taking the griffon back from them is stealing" she gives the druid a stern look... not what she believes, but a serious warning of what could turn into a bigger problem.

"Do you have a plan on how to free the griffon?"



"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 28, 2014)

His response comes almost immediately. "No, I will not go, but I will not attempt to keep them either. They had no intention in supporting my ideals when it came to the matter of the demon, something that I was willing to compromise on. Kaylee simply pushed through towards the outside world, setting us into a very difficult situation on all sides, and releasing the demon besides. They can see to their own goals on their own. I'll have no part in it." He motions to Rin. "My priority is to protect Rin, and find the young lord. Not go and bargain for a gryphon in a vain attempt at justifying their actions here. I'm tire of using their upbringing in the Wilds to justify reckless behavior. All I can do is hope they learn from whatever it is happens when they go to catch the creature."

Hayao glances away from the tent, and the skin around his eyes tightens as he glowers just a bit. "There's more to loyalty than simply clinging incessantly to someone...it means supporting ideology, respecting compromise."  The last portion is said under his breath and mostly to himself, however.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 28, 2014)

Kaylee's back straightens at Tassara's approach.  "I would not have even begun to think any of you would help us finish this situation."  The druid is angry over what has happened and it will take time for to settle down.  "These people deserved what they got and more.  Don't tell me you of all people condone what they did to Nissa's friends?"  Not waiting for answer she tips her chin toward the carts.  

"I don't figure that many are needed for this.  Yuki is fast and can carry someone.  I can either hang on, fly, or run as best I can."  She crosses her arms.  "Probably Duncan would help.  The three of us can deal with the situation.  Pretty much like before."  She nods toward Ulyssesn and Zozoria so they know she acknowledges their help from earlier.  "Nissa will you come with us or stay with them to protect the carts?"

((They are outside, no way they would stay inside the tent with all that blood.  Near the animals I believe.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 28, 2014)

Ulysesn looks towards the others and speaks.
"I think you're forgetting something. Kaylee is likely the key to the end of this all. If she dies we all more than likely fail. So while I am angry now that I know what they did to the Griffon, I have more than that reason alone. 
I would actually want to return to town so I can become properly equipped right now so I can actually do things proper, but if that isn't how it's going to be so be it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2014)

Makenna looks vaguely green at the whole idea; she takes a slow breath then speaks, "If you want to go to save the griffin and whatever other creatures these people have harmed I understand.  But make sure you're doing it for the right intentions.  If you're just focused on punishing them because you can or because they 'deserve' it, well you're just as much a bully as they are."  She forces a stern look, "and I won't forgive you if you do."

Nissa shoots Makenna an absurd look then looks to Kaylee as she mounts Fluffykins, "kid's never really seen the world has she?  Of course I'm finishing this, I'll keep up don't worry, Fluffykins is faster than fast!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 28, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna looks vaguely green at the whole idea; she takes a slow breath then speaks, "If you want to go to save the griffin and whatever other creatures these people have harmed I understand.  But make sure you're doing it for the right intentions.  If you're just focused on punishing them because you can or because they 'deserve' it, well you're just as much a bully as they are."  She forces a stern look, "and I won't forgive you if you do."


((Moogle loot list?))
Ulysesn frowns then sighs
"Sorry guess I'm staying Kaylee."
Ulysesn walks over next to Makenna
"I'm staying with you, but she likely feels the same way about this as you did about that thing Makenna. Listen guys don't let something like this divide us even after the fact."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 28, 2014)

Yuki's eyes narrow towards the rest of them, she lets off an angry growl and turns away, towards where the carts went.  “We're finishing this, whether you come or not is your initiative.” she looks over her shoulder, waving two fingered back at them before starting away at a slow jog, “I've got nothing left to lose.  C'mon Nissa."

Survival-
Roll(1d20)+6:
16,+6
Total:22

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+15:
10,+15
Total:25


----------



## Kuno (Apr 28, 2014)

"The people that have caused that damage and hurt those creatures have been dealt with Makenna."  Kaylee shakes her head and looks sad.  "We are now more a rescue mission.  The people, though wrong, I don't think were involved with that part of the business."  Nodding toward Nissa she continues as they prepare.  "I was simply trying to get them to see reason about what they were doing.  It had seemed to start working then others had to add their bits."

Shrugging she pulls out some meat to feed to Talon in reward for doing what was asked.  "I am not going to get into a discussion about who is right and who is wrong because it doesn't matter.  Everyone here believes they are right and everyone else is wrong.  Different people hold different values and different things are important to them.  My reason for doing this is my own.  I don't expect people to understand how it was living how I have.  Nor do I care to enlighten them."

Thinking for a moment she shoulders her pack.  "For the time being we will go on foot at fast walk.  I don't want you to get worn out Yuki and the group of us can move faster than with the others."  Gently tossing her arm she sends Talon to the sky and looks and makes sure Brox is with her along anyone else that is coming.

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
2,+21
Total:23

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
16,+20
Total:36


----------



## Vergil (Apr 28, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> His response comes almost immediately. "No, I will not go, but I will not attempt to keep them either. They had no intention in supporting my ideals when it came to the matter of the demon, something that I was willing to compromise on. Kaylee simply pushed through towards the outside world, setting us into a very difficult situation on all sides, and releasing the demon besides. They can see to their own goals on their own. I'll have no part in it." He motions to Rin. "My priority is to protect Rin, and find the young lord. Not go and bargain for a gryphon in a vain attempt at justifying their actions here. I'm tire of using their upbringing in the Wilds to justify reckless behavior. All I can do is hope they learn from whatever it is happens when they go to catch the creature."
> 
> Hayao glances away from the tent, and the skin around his eyes tightens as he glowers just a bit. "There's more to loyalty than simply clinging incessantly to someone...it means supporting ideology, respecting compromise."  The last portion is said under his breath and mostly to himself, however.



"Fair enough. I guess we'll be on our way then. I don't agree with anythin ye said - we argued on that and there was a difference of opinion, just as there was a difference of opinion here. But as leader, yer priority, is the group not Rin.....we had a discussion about being a leader and ye've seen te already have forgotten it."

"We provoked them, but with good reason. They attacked us - we killed them. I've conceded that we could have pulled our punches, considerin how weak they were. But, I had no idea. It was over in a matter of seconds. In fact my sleep spell didn't work on the mage, and considerin that there was no help from all members of the party, we went with a large area of effect spell. If ye wanted to spare some lives, perhaps ye should have jumped in and knocked a few out. "

"As far as I'm concerned Kaylee is right. She felt that the creatures here were abused and all life is equal. We are not above anyone and no-one is above us. Nissa confirmed our suspicions that I brought te yer attention, but ye didn't want te acknowledge that they were doin anythin wrong. Even now, yer not sayin that we were at all justified. Yer implyin that we are as evil as sin - if that's the way ye feel, then...there was never any trust between our party from the beginning. So....I guess we'll head off then. Take care."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 28, 2014)

((He said that whole bit while you guys were investigating things and he and Tassara were hanging back... ))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 28, 2014)

((He yelled it ))

((Also Tassy was talking to Kaylee and Duncan is beside Kaylee, You responded immediately to Tassy that you weren't going, which means you are nearby....right?))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 28, 2014)

Muk said:


> *Ricket comes back out of the tent and looks at Hayao and Tassara.* "This isn't the end of the witch of the wild story, I am afraid. Apparently there is a griffon being held prison and Talon the hawk returned from scouting.
> 
> My guess is they will be chasing and trying to free the griffon. We'll have to decide now how we are going to deal with this issue," Ricket is addressing Tassara and Hayao, "before they head out."





soulnova said:


> "Either without pulling the cart I doubt you can chase them too. We are the slowest of them all" Tassara points out half jokingly. "Hayao? Would you go with them? Would you tell them to stay?... or just let them go?"
> 
> *She will wait a little for Hayao's answer and then move to talk with Kaylee.
> *
> ...





Kuno said:


> *Kaylee's back straightens at Tassara's approach.  "I would not have even begun to think any of you would help us finish this situation."*  The druid is angry over what has happened and it will take time for to settle down.  "These people deserved what they got and more.  Don't tell me you of all people condone what they did to Nissa's friends?"  Not waiting for answer she tips her chin toward the carts.
> 
> "I don't figure that many are needed for this.  Yuki is fast and can carry someone.  I can either hang on, fly, or run as best I can."  She crosses her arms.  "Probably Duncan would help.  The three of us can deal with the situation.  Pretty much like before."  She nods toward Ulyssesn and Zozoria so they know she acknowledges their help from earlier.  "Nissa will you come with us or stay with them to protect the carts?"
> 
> ((They are outside, no way they would stay inside the tent with all that blood.  Near the animals I believe.))



((I was under the impression Ricket had left you all, came to speak to Tassara and Hayao, then Tassara asked Hayao something before moving to speak with those preparing to leave, based on the *bold* phrasing.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2014)

(( You are right, Hayao wasn't there. Tassara moved outside ))

Tassara hears Kaylee's reasons and nods slowly... not without some sadness in her eyes. Even as Kaylee explains her plan and reasons, Tassara doesn't seems angry, but downcast. 

"I understand. I just hoped... that you would understand me" there's a small trembling in her voice at the end, as if she might start crying. She holds Kaylee's hand and forces a smile on her face. She keeps holding her hands, maybe a little longer than needed. "Good luck"

She lets her go and slowly moves back with Drell/Hayao/Ricket. 

Max looks baffled as Tassara comes back. "Tass?"

"It's alright" she closes her eyes and cleans the first signs of some tears.

"Like fucking hell is alright" Max snorts.

"We still need to know what are we going to do with these two. Drell, do you have any suggestions?" she sighs deeply regaining her composure.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 28, 2014)

Nodding at the druid's words, she slows down, on pace with her, hood down.  She stays quiet for a moment, then looks at Kaylee.  “At least I still have you guys.  I can't believe the one time...the one time I don't agree with that damned knife ear...He just...acts like he never cared...  He brought Rin with him, and never once asked us about it...” she shivers, eyes foggy with tears as she walks, “We promised...we promised that we'd make it together...I promised that I would always be by his side...  But that's really hard to do when he expects things to go his way.  When he expects us to bow down like some sort of dog...” she finally lets her tears fall, she lets off another shaken sigh.

“And Tassara...She too.  I thought she was okay...I thought they were both okay.  But they turn around and do this to us...I'm starting to wonder just what loyalty is.  What I think is loyalty...is being by someone's side, even though you don't see eye to eye.  I was taught that you're supposed to support the people you care about, no matter if you agree or not.” she practically chokes on her words.

“Tassara is a good girl, but that's just it...she's too good.  She can't seem to understand how we feel, she'll never understand.  She's a child of the city...not the wilds.  Nobody but you guys understand...Ulysesn did surprise me though...that he would stay back like he did as connected as he is.” she continues on pace, looking down at the fox that seems to be trying to play with Brox.

“I...I don't want to be alone again...I'm a selfish, obnoxious human...at least...that's what most people think...I move too much on instincts, I cause too much trouble...and it's rare when anyone wants to be around me.” the tears not stopping now, “I don't know why I thought it would work between us...we're like fire and ice...we were bound to hurt each other.”  she thinks back on her earlier statements, “He never promised anything...He always just stood there, coldly...I thought I could warm him up...I thought he could calm me...But as we saw, it didn't matter.” she shakes her head, wiping her tears away, “Alright Kaylee...if we go our own paths...I'm going with you, we'll make you the famed, Witch of the Wilds.  Maybe I could be called something just as cool as the bards tell stories of our adventures.” she lets off a somewhat forced laugh, then quiets down again.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2014)

Okay, making sure I have everyone accounted for:

Going after the griffon:
- Kaylee
- Yuki
- Duncan
- Nissa (NPC)

Staying with the carts:
- Tassara
- Max
- Hayao
- Rin
- Ulysesn
- Ricket
- Drell
- Zozaria?
- Troyce?
- Makenna (NPC)
- Talon (NPC)?


Team griffon is moving on foot, at Kaylee/Duncan's speed (30'/hustle 60')?

Is Team wagon moving?  If so what's the plan for the prisoner's (and the wyvern)?  They're all still unconscious at the moment (the humans can probably be laid out on the carts, the Wyvern would fill a cart by itself).


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 28, 2014)

((Normally Yuki would carry the Wyvern, but she's...not in her right mind.  Same thing with Talon, she'd have him come normally...In fact it'd more of a 'he's mine' thing, but woman emotions.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2014)

Specific loot list:

4x MW Halberd
4x MW Breastplate
12x Tanglefoot bag
8x Smoke Pellet
4x Potion of Cure Light Wounds
4x Oil of Weapon of Awe
4x Hide Armor
4x Long Spear
4x Heavy Crossbow
400x Bolts
4x healer's kit
4x training kit (Beast)
8x Beast Scent
4x Beast Lure (owlbear)
4x Composite Longbow (Str 14)
4x Chain Shirt
400x Arrows
2gp, 52sp, 130cp


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 28, 2014)

"Here, so you'll be able to defend yourself easier."
Ulysesn gives Makenna 4 Tanglefoot Bags,2 potions of cure light wounds, and 3 smoke pellets, and all 4 potions of Oil of Weapon of Awe.

He keeps 3 Tanglefoot Bags,2 potions of cure light wounds, and 2 smoke pellets.
Ulysesn takes all of the items and piles them onto the cart and dumps the small amount of money in the kart with everyone's help.
"Okay what do we do with the scaly beast and the two survivors? Just leave them?"


----------



## Muk (Apr 29, 2014)

((The hunters left all their cages/carriages/wagons behind right?))

"As for this wyvern and these prisoners, how about we have it pull a cage-carriage and put the two prisoners inside the cage, irony and all," Ricket addresses the prisoners and the wyvern. "Or we could just release the wyvern to the wild and leave these prisoners in the wilds. Though I am kinda against just releasing them so weak and helpless into the wilds."


----------



## kluang (Apr 29, 2014)

Zozaria stays with the wagon


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 29, 2014)

Muk said:


> ((The hunters left all their cages/carriages/wagons behind right?))
> 
> "As for this wyvern and these prisoners, how about we have it pull a cage-carriage and put the two prisoners inside the cage, irony and all," Ricket addresses the prisoners and the wyvern. "Or we could just release the wyvern to the wild and leave these prisoners in the wilds. Though I am kinda against just releasing them so weak and helpless into the wilds."



((They obviously took some but sure there's probably enough stuff to do what you propose))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2014)

"Yeah, I guess that would be alright. Let the wyvern get back to the wild then..."

Tassara will help to set the cage-carriage ready and place them there.

She will also help to bury the other's bodies and provide a funeral rite for them too.  

Once that done, I guess we would be ready to follow the others. Anything else we could bring?


----------



## Muk (Apr 29, 2014)

"Very well then, let us make a cage and place these prisoners inside. At least they will be safe from wild animals," Ricket says and helps Tassara make the cage.

"The wyvern will most likely just return to the wilds once it wakes up."

He's ready to push their own caravan a little bit further, it seems it will be an all night chase.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 29, 2014)

((So is the plan cage the wyvern or let it go?))

There's normal camp equipment if you want to tear down tents, pack up clothes/cookgear/etc.


----------



## Muk (Apr 29, 2014)

((let it go, more like leave it lying on the ground until it wakes up again

and the group will stash up on normal camp gear. We are certainly missing such things xD))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2014)

(( Not really! Tassara bought x2 Campsite Kits at the Vanishing Village   ))


----------



## Kuno (Apr 29, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Nodding at the druid's words, she slows down, on pace with her, hood down.  She stays quiet for a moment, then looks at Kaylee.  ?At least I still have you guys.  I can't believe the one time...the one time I don't agree with that damned knife ear...He just...acts like he never cared...  He brought Rin with him, and never once asked us about it...? she shivers, eyes foggy with tears as she walks, ?We promised...we promised that we'd make it together...I promised that I would always be by his side...  But that's really hard to do when he expects things to go his way.  When he expects us to bow down like some sort of dog...? she finally lets her tears fall, she lets off another shaken sigh.
> 
> ?And Tassara...She too.  I thought she was okay...I thought they were both okay.  But they turn around and do this to us...I'm starting to wonder just what loyalty is.  What I think is loyalty...is being by someone's side, even though you don't see eye to eye.  I was taught that you're supposed to support the people you care about, no matter if you agree or not.? she practically chokes on her words.
> 
> ...


Laying a hand on Yuki's shoulder she gives it a gentle squeeze.  "Things will work out in the end.  People just need to cool down a bit.  But don't worry.  I will always have your back."  Kaylee gives her a slight smile and watches as Brox pretends to be a mean ol'wolverine while he plays with Aries.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 29, 2014)

Duncan follows Kaylee, Yuki and Nissa, muttering how they didn't do anything wrong. 

"Right, lets save the Mr Griffon. Wait, did he have a name Nissa?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Very well then, let us make a cage and place these prisoners inside. At least they will be safe from wild animals," Ricket says and helps Tassara make the cage.
> 
> "The wyvern will most likely just return to the wilds once it wakes up."
> 
> He's ready to push their own caravan a little bit further, it seems it will be an all night chase.



"I say we keep the Wyvern. Try to teach it a few things maybe. Should be able to carry a wagon at least."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2014)

"Ok. That might work... let me try. I haven't tried to do this with such creature..."

Tassara will use Handle Animal to see if the wyvern reacts accordingly. 

Handle Animal 

Diplomacy? 

She will offer healing and some rations to the creature to see if might be willing to cooperate pulling the cart.  I Assume the wyvern already woke up? Otherwise, Tassara uses a cure light wounds on it.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team griffon_ 




The group travels for about an hour and a half before they catch up to the slow moving wagons.  While they travel they chat, "name?  Mrs. Featherbottoms I guess?  They were just mated.  Featherbottoms isn't their real name of course.  Griffons can't speak, not that we can understand at least. "

As they approach they see several wagons loaded with cages and goods.  On
e is dominated by the large cage holding the griffon.  The creature Rests Motionless as they travel.

There's about a dozen men guiding the wagons.  Like the others they have longspears and seem more capable in managing the animals then their weapons.





*Spoiler*: _Team wyvern_ 




While they work on burying the bodies the wyvern regains consciousness,  raising it's head awkwardly at first then with alarm.  It immediately begins to struggle against its bonds.  Tassara's efforts are able to calm it somewhat but it is still apprehensive perhaps remembering their part in its current condition. 

Working with it is a confusing process.  In some ways it's far smarter than a mere animal but in others it's totally lacking in sophistication.  A human might be called half feral.  Still it seems calm for the moment as long as they keep a fair distance.


----------



## Muk (Apr 29, 2014)

Looking at Tassara's progress Ricket says, "Tassara, I guess we'll have to wait for you to finish calming the creature down? Shall we setup camp then or do you think we can still catch up to Kaylee after the creatures starts obeying you?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 29, 2014)

Hayao for his part picks up a composite longbow, a potion of cure light wounds, and an oil of weapon of awe. He keeps his distance from the creature, leaving those matters to Tassara as she was more charismatically inclined than he was.

"I'm not sure we'll want to keep it. I have a feeling that mage may know his way back to it, or vice versa. And I don't wish to know what his friends are like."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 29, 2014)

"Well how do ye want te handle it? I've got invisibility and stealth, but it's not gonna matter much seeing as there are so many folk around it. I guess a distraction of some sort te try and get the bulk of them away. Either that or an assault with non lethal damage. We also have te be wary of that mage, he may return te warn these guys. Maybe he already has."

((Is the Griffon considered an Ally yet? For the purposes of Dimensional swap?))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 29, 2014)

((WHat are the cages made out of?))

"I can stealth too, but I don't think I'm any good at it at this point.  Uhh...Otherwise I don't have anything I can do to help."  She sighs, rubbing her face.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao for his part picks up a composite longbow, a potion of cure light wounds, and an oil of weapon of awe. He keeps his distance from the creature, leaving those matters to Tassara as she was more charismatically inclined than he was.



(already took all the potions )


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2014)

Tassara will stay on it's visual range and sit along with Kathy. 

The large cat keeps her eyes on the lizard, her tail twitching from side to side as she makes chattering sounds. "No, no Kathy, that's not prey"  The cleric pats hers and starts rubbing her belly. "Whosa good girl? Yesss, yess you are! Woops-"  Kathy starts rubbing herself against Tassara, but her weigh is certainly much greater than before. Kathy stares back at the Wyvern in a clear display of "MINE".

Max chuckles looking at Tass playing with Kathy "It's so big!" *That's what she said* "CHARLIE!" *You walked straight into that one.* "OH SHUT UP"

"Now, now Kathy, you should share the hugs" the cat complains and pushes her head down. MINE.  "Kathy...." Tassara gives her a stern warning. The cat sighs and throws herself to the ground, looking at the wyvern  side ways. 



"Want some bellyrubs? Uhmm?"  Tassara will gauge if its ok to approach the wyvern now after their display of affection.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 29, 2014)

"Let's see what we have out there..."  Kaylee whispers then looks at the carts and tries to identify any creatures besides the griffon and tries to judge how they are traveling.  

((Are they in a straight line or staggered?))

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
7,+20
Total:27

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+16:
18,+16
Total:34


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 29, 2014)

Vergil said:


> ((Is the Grifront considered an Aspeatman.wor the purposes of Dimensional swap?))



When spells talk about allies it generally means anyone you want to designate but if they try to resist they can.  So you could probably swap with your "ally" the griffon but probably couldn't with
your "ally" the spearman.


Captain Obvious said:


> ((WHat are the cages made out of?))
> 
> "I can stealth too, but I don't think I'm any good at it at this point.  Uhh...Otherwise I don't have anything I can do to help."  She sighs, rubbing her face.



wood frames, iron bars.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team wyvern_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Favored Enemy: Dragon (+4 on bluff, knowledge, perception, sense motive, and survival checks related to dragons, +4 on weapon attack and damage checks vs. dragons)





> Wild Empathy: May roll d20+level+cha to influence animal reaction.





> Dragon Deference:
> -So long as you take no offensive action and maintain a properly subservient attitude dragons will not take offensive action against you.



Ulysesn very slowly approaches the Wvyern with his weapons away taking great care to not offend the Wyvern in his movements and actions. He also eyes the Wvyern's overall condition.

Perception: 1d20+21
14+21 = 35
Heal: 1d20+14
10+14 = 24

Wild Empathy:1d20+8
4+8 = 12
Diplomacy:1d20+14
4+14 = 18
Sense Motive: 1d20+16
2+16 = 18


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> (already took all the potions )



(And now you can have one less.  I never take loot. Gimme a break.)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 29, 2014)

((I'll have to reply to other stuff later, work will be busy this afternoon. ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2014)

((Sadly will probably be my only post tonight.  Sorry.  Tomorrow will be long as well but should be back to normal after that.  Blame my wife  ))



soulnova said:


> Tassara will stay on it's visual range and sit along with Kathy.
> 
> ...
> 
> "Want some bellyrubs? Uhmm?"  Tassara will gauge if its ok to approach the wyvern now after their display of affection.


The wyvern regards the display cautiously, Tassara suspects it would like attention but seems too concerned with the surroundings to relax.



Kuno said:


> "Let's see what we have out there..."  Kaylee  whispers then looks at the carts and tries to identify any creatures  besides the griffon and tries to judge how they are traveling.
> 
> ((Are they in a straight line or staggered?))



The carts are in a line, the men are scattered around them.

The first cart has the griffon, the second and third carts have goods (meat, hides, etc).  The fourth cart has two smaller cages each with a handful of young owlbears in them.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn very slowly approaches the  Wvyern with his weapons away taking great care to not offend the Wyvern  in his movements and actions. He also eyes the Wvyern's overall  condition.



((Hehe, I had already forgotten about that ability  ))

The wyvern eyes Ulysesn with suspicion but allows him to approach.  The wyvern looks like someone beat the tar out of it very recently ((  )) but other than the injuries from the fight it appears to have been well cared for.

The wyvern clearly doesn't care for the party as a whole, probably remembering the recent fight.  Ulysesn suspects if it were freed it would bolt from the area.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The wyvern eyes Ulysesn with suspicion but allows him to approach.  The wyvern looks like someone beat the tar out of it very recently ((  )) but other than the injuries from the fight it appears to have been well cared for.
> 
> The wyvern clearly doesn't care for the party as a whole, probably remembering the recent fight.  Ulysesn suspects if it were freed it would bolt from the area.



Ulysesn approaches as close as he can to a point that the wyvern allows him to and starts drawing in the ground. He first draws a dragon underlining it.
He then draws the draconic 'alphabet' while saying them aloud one at a time over and over to the wyvern.

Sense motive: 1d20+16
5+16 = 21


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 30, 2014)

"Are you trying to teach it to talk?" Drell asks, moving closer to Ulyssesn (but not close enough to upset the wyvern). "You do understand this will take some time, yes? Wyverns are fairly intelligent, I'll admit, but they would still take...months, possibly, to learn language for the first time. This one will take longer, most likely."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "Are you trying to teach it to talk?" Drell asks, moving closer to Ulyssesn (but not close enough to upset the wyvern). "You do understand this will take some time, yes? Wyverns are fairly intelligent, I'll admit, but they would still take...months, possibly, to learn language for the first time. This one will take longer, most likely."



"I know..."
Ulysesn sighs.
"There is a magic that allows one to let another understand a language and speak it yes? I remember Ricket using something like that. If it could be used right now it'd make things a lot easier."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2014)

Tassara face's get all red. "If it didn't learn it as a child, it will be difficult for it to understand later...." she seems to know it by first hand experience.  "I don't know any other language"

 Tassara will offer it some rations and water.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I know..."
> Ulysesn sighs.
> "There is a magic that allows one to let another understand a language and speak it yes? I remember Ricket using something like that. If it could be used right now it'd make things a lot easier."



"Such a spell most certainly exists, but I would need time to research it...to be honest I'm not even sure it would work if the target has no knowledge of any language at all."


----------



## Muk (Apr 30, 2014)

Know arcane:
1d20+14
19+14 = 33

"I am pretty sure, Draconic is a language they are born with. They don't need to 'learn' it. Whether it chooses to reply to you is another question all together," Ricket states.

((Unless ricket got the whole draconic thing wrong xD))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2014)

(( I believe Kaylee already tried it. EM said they hadn't learned. ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2014)

((Tired and sick, bleh.  But will be up for a little bit.))


*Spoiler*: _Team Wyvern_ 






Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn approaches as close as he can to a point that the wyvern allows him to and starts drawing in the ground. He first draws a dragon underlining it.
> He then draws the draconic 'alphabet' while saying them aloud one at a time over and over to the wyvern.


The creature shows no recognition of the letters either written or spoken.  It seems largely ambivalent with Ulysesn's antics in general.



soulnova said:


> Tassara will offer it some rations and water.


The creature continues to eye Tassara with suspicion but eagerly snatches up the food.



Muk said:


> Know arcane:
> 1d20+14
> 19+14 = 33
> 
> ...


As I mentioned in the OOC thread wyverns wouldn't normally be born with any innate knowledge of language.  Like any intelligent creature they could learn language fairly quickly but this one apparently didn't.







*Spoiler*: _Team Griffon_ 




Nissa perks up at the quiet group, "we should just charge in and drive them off!"  She brandishes her tiny spear in the air.  "No need for anything fancy, we're strong enough to take them."

"If you're really worried I can probably scare them off with magic though, at least some of them."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 30, 2014)

Yuki smirks at the raising of the tiny spear, “What're you going to do?  Sew them a new shirt?” she remarks, pulling the javelin off her back, “This would do it though.” she watches the traveling carts, “I don't know if just charging in is the best thing for once, Nissa.  Don't want anything to get caught in the crossfire.” she looks at Kaylee, “Hey Kaylee, do you think you could talk them into giving it to us?  If push comes to shove...We could bribe them.  I mean...I've had a lot of gold with me since before I even joined your guys' adventuring group.” she shrugs.  “Or...do you think making a distraction is better?”


----------



## kluang (May 1, 2014)

Zozaria looks at Drell and the others trying to make the beast talks.


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2014)

"Talkin te them? Shit....Ye know I was all up for just tryin te sneak them away but Kaylee's got a silver tongue, I reckon yer boobs alone could sway them in our favour. But they better no touch em!" Duncan says smiling.

"If that breaks down then....I got a couple of things I can do. Dimensional swap in there and then dimension door out of there. Would work for the Griffon I think....." (Is the cage big enough for Duncan to fit in it for that plan to work?))


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2014)

Tassara will spend one of her first level spells for a Cure Light Wounds on the wyvern. "Does it feel better?"

CLW 

Handle Animal 

If the wyvern is in better disposition she will try to make it follow simple cues, see if it can get on a cart by itself or follow Ulysesn (who seems to be the most interested on keeping it). (( btw....is it a male or female? ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 1, 2014)

The talk of Kaylee's breasts makes Yuki look down at her own chest and sighs, "I'd be all for punching something in the face right now.  But of course, that isn't what we're_ supposed _to do." she rolls her eyes at that statement, "I can easily run things over or back without much of a thought, so that's another thing if all that dimensional stuff goes down the hole."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2014)

((Sleepy DM is sleepy))



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki smirks at the raising of the tiny  spear, ?What're you going to do?  Sew them a new shirt?? she remarks,  pulling the javelin off her back, ?This would do it though.? she watches  the traveling carts, ?I don't know if just charging in is the best  thing for once, Nissa.  Don't want anything to get caught in the  crossfire.? she looks at Kaylee, ?Hey Kaylee, do you think you could  talk them into giving it to us?  If push comes to shove...We could bribe  them.  I mean...I've had a lot of gold with me since before I even  joined your guys' adventuring group.? she shrugs.  ?Or...do you think  making a distraction is better??


Nissa sniffs, "I can be intimidating, right Fluffykins?"  The cat declines to comment.




Vergil said:


> "Talkin te them? Shit....Ye know I was all up for just tryin te sneak them away but Kaylee's got a silver tongue, I reckon yer boobs alone could sway them in our favour. But they better no touch em!" Duncan says smiling.
> 
> "If that breaks down then....I got a couple of things I can do. Dimensional swap in there and then dimension door out of there. Would work for the Griffon I think....." (Is the cage big enough for Duncan to fit in it for that plan to work?))


Yeah, the griffon's bigger than Duncan so he'll fit anywhere the griffon does.  Might not be able to stand in the cage though.




soulnova said:


> Tassara will spend one of her first level  spells for a Cure Light Wounds on the wyvern. "Does it feel better?"
> 
> CLW
> 
> ...



It's *dice clatter* female.  Tassara's able to persuade it into the cart though it still clearly doesn't care for the group.


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2014)

"Good girl!" Tassara gives her a belly rub for getting into the cart without problems and gives her another ration. "Stay there. Stay"  (kathy looks the other way, almost bluffing "Meh, Don't care"  )

"Alright I guess we are ready to go then. Anything else?" she asks the party. If that's right, the party should head south, after the others.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 1, 2014)

She sighs, "Sorry Nissa, I know that was kind of uncalled for." she rubs the back of her head at her rash, hurtful words.  "C'mon guys lets do something before they get away."


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2014)

"If you think so."  Kaylee adjusts her clothes to make sure she looks decent and casts enhance diplomacy on herself making sure she won't use that until she really needs it.

Stepping out of the cover of the forest she raises a hand toward them.  "Hello there friends!"  She calls happily making sure they feel no threat from her.  "How goes your travel?  Going well?"  Smiling she heads toward the lead wagon.  "Carrying some beasts I see."

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+20:
16,+20
Total:36

Sense Motive:
Roll(1d20)+19:
7,+19
Total:26


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2014)

"Well, I'll be close by, just whistle if ye need me." Duncan says before Kaylee leaves.

Stealth:
Roll(1d20)+26:
15,+26
Total:41


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2014)

((Tired and sick, bleh, and just finished work, double bleh))



soulnova said:


> "Alright I guess we are ready to go then. Anything else?" she asks the party. If that's right, the party should head south, after the others.


Makenna shifts looking at the makeshift graves, "I don't think so, let's get moving before the others get too much farther ahead."



Kuno said:


> "If you think so."  Kaylee adjusts her clothes to  make sure she looks decent and casts enhance diplomacy on herself making  sure she won't use that until she really needs it.
> 
> Stepping out of the cover of the forest she raises a hand toward them.   "Hello there friends!"  She calls happily making sure they feel no  threat from her.  "How goes your travel?  Going well?"  Smiling she  heads toward the lead wagon.  "Carrying some beasts I see."



The wagon train keeps moving as the others approach but the a few of the men acknowledge Kaylee's approach fairly warmly, "aye, its been a successful trip it has.  Are just the two of you out here alone?  ((Assuming Yuki isn't hiding as well))  This is a harsh area for so few, nothing bad happened I hope?"


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2014)

"Nah.  Nothing we couldn't handle."  Putting her hands behind her back she starts matching the wagons' pace.  "Unfortunately our trip wasn't as lucrative as yours."  Nodding toward the griffon first then she spins and gestures toward the owlbears.  "Don't suppose you would help a lady out."  Kaylee does her best at keeping a happy demeanor.  "See we were charged in catching something and we haven't been able to see anything."  Looking sheepish and then a bit fearful.  "The boss doesn't like it when we come back empty handed.  It hurts a lot really.  I don't suppose maybe we could purchase the griffon and the owlbears?  Please?"

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+20:
19,+20
Total:39

((Get some rest and feel better Moogle.  We will be here when you are up to par.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 2, 2014)

Yuki pulled her hood and mask down before going out behind Kaylee, she lets the druid talk, then she takes her own turn, using her teary eyes to her advantage, “It would really help my sister and I if you would.  Big boss is really mean when he's angry.” she has a whimper in her voice as she leans over, hugging the smaller woman.

Diplomacy-
Roll(1d20)+8:
16,+8
Total:24


----------



## Kuno (May 2, 2014)

((Thought I should add this.))

Bluff:
Roll(1d20)+17:
13,+17
Total:30


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team griffon _ 




The hunters look with a mix of curiosity and concern, "might be able to arrange a deal for the pups, have to check with the boss though, he's hoping to get market prices for them.  Already have a buyer for the griffon though can't help you there."

With a touch of concern he adds "if you're being mistreated you should join up with us.  Bosses are as fair as any I've met, I'm sure they'd offer you a fair wage.  Just travel with us for the day, we'll make camp by the river, meet up then."


----------



## Kuno (May 2, 2014)

"Oh?"  A frown laid on Kaylee's features as she looked at the Griffon.  "Who is buying it?  What do you think they are going to do with it?"  Walking over to the wagon she paces it while assessing her injuries.  "You know...I have a few bars a platinum.  Could settle you guys for a bit.  You could say it got loose..."

Biting her bottom lip she sighs.  "I wish it were that easy.  Can't just walk away from the boss though..."  Crossing her arms she looks toward the sky.  "There are other reasons..."  She lets the men decide on their own what other things.  

"You could help us be okay for a while..."  Her green eyes look pleadingly at the group.  "Couldn't you find another griffon?"

((Do I still need to keep rolling Diplomacy and Bluff etc?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team griffon_ 




The man frowns sympathetically at Kaylee, "I wish I could help you but it's our reputation on the line.  Boss got a special request for the griffon, took weeks of searching to find one.  Boss'd have my hide if we sold it."  He shrugs apologetically.

"Almost could had two of them too, tragedy.  One fought like it was possessed, didn't have any choice but to put it down.  A shame, magnificent beasts they are."  The caged griffon lifts her head slightly and lets out a plaintive mournful whimper at the words.





*Spoiler*: _Team wyvern_ 




The group packs up and moves on for a while following the tracks of the cart toward their estranged members.  After about an hour a strange group crosses their path.

A single robed man walks through the woods flanked by two large figures, one apparently carved of pure iron, one of stone ((a DC not-an-idiot check will reveal these as an Iron and Stone golem respectively)).  He absent mindedly glances at the group, seemingly without concern.  Those with sharp ears ((DC 25 perception)) might make out a muttered "adventurers" at first glance.

When his eyes fall on Talon he seems to hesitate, reappraising the group.  Finally his eyes fix on Drell seemingly discounting the others, "wood and iron?  How quaint.  Still not bad for a first attempt.  And I suppose I should give you some credit, not many adventurers put any effort in learning the artistic craft of golems."

"Small, and the wood makes it lightweight, a scouting model I suppose?  Or merely short on funds to make something durable?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 2, 2014)

Hayao glances the man over once or twice, his brow furrowing. "And you are?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao glances the man over once or twice, his brow furrowing. "And you are?"



((I really need to come up with some rules for how that ability actually works  ))

The man's more powerful than the individuals of the group by a considerable margin, Hayao's not sure by how much exactly.

The man gives Hayao a look that's something between amusement and revulsion, "the help speaks?  How amusing.  I am the Lord Magus Nathaniel Donovan Alexander Brunswick the Fifth.  You are adventurers?"  He says the last with a sense of distaste, "not adventuring in this area I hope?"  He eyes the heavy carts with what would appear to be a modicum of concern.


----------



## Kuno (May 2, 2014)

"What kind of person is your boss?  Are you suppose to meet him soon?"  Kaylee frowns and looks toward the griffon.  "They are very hard to catch and of course he would fight like that.  Wouldn't you?"  The druid keeps the edge out of her voice for the moment.  "Wait!"  She pauses for a second, then hurries forward, her eyes large.  "Did you use magic to catch it?  Does that work the easiest?  Or do you use magic at all?"

Thinking for a moment she walks toward the cage and looks at the griffon.  "I wonder who this person is that wants one so badly and why?  Do you think your boss will maybe talk to us about it?  Our boss wants the product he doesn't care about the money..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 2, 2014)

Yuki lets Kaylee do the talking, just staying behind the druid, watching everything unfold.  She keeps her melancholy expression, glancing between the man and the griffon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((I really need to come up with some rules for how that ability actually works  ))
> 
> The man's more powerful than the individuals of the group by a considerable margin, Hayao's not sure by how much exactly.
> 
> The man gives Hayao a look that's something between amusement and revulsion, "the help speaks?  How amusing.  I am the Lord Magus Nathaniel Donovan Alexander Brunswick the Fifth.  You are adventurers?"  He says the last with a sense of distaste, "not adventuring in this area I hope?"  He eyes the heavy carts with what would appear to be a modicum of concern.


Sense motive: 1d20+12
18+12 = 30
"If by in you mean through and to a town for some rest, yes."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 3, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "What kind of person is your boss?  Are you suppose to meet him soon?"  Kaylee frowns and looks toward the griffon.  "They are very hard to catch and of course he would fight like that.  Wouldn't you?"  The druid keeps the edge out of her voice for the moment.  "Wait!"  She pauses for a second, then hurries forward, her eyes large.  "Did you use magic to catch it?  Does that work the easiest?  Or do you use magic at all?"
> 
> Thinking for a moment she walks toward the cage and looks at the griffon.  "I wonder who this person is that wants one so badly and why?  Do you think your boss will maybe talk to us about it?  Our boss wants the product he doesn't care about the money..."



"We'll meet the boss by the river, as I said you're welcome to travel with us to talk with him.  Him and his brother travel between camps and town on a pair of wyverns, helps him keep track of everything."  The man has a friendly tone but clearly doesn't want to give too much away about their hunting operation.  "Boss is nice enough I guess, can't complain.  Him and his brother have been doing this all their lives, family business."

"No magic though, only one of us with any talent is the boss and he saves most of his magic for emergencies.  You know, things go bad out there they can go really bad really quick, always nice to have a backup to get away."

"Don't know anything about the customer, boss handles that sort of thing.  Probably some noble that wants a status symbol.  Maybe a knight that wants an exotic mount."  He shrugs clearly not having given it any serious thought.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 3, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sense motive: 1d20+12
> 18+12 = 30
> "If by in you mean through and to a town for some rest, yes."


Not sure what you're looking for with the sense motive.  The man doesn't appear to be lying about his name if that's your concern.   Beyond that he clearly doesn't thing much of the group, or more specifically he thinks he's above the group.

The man relaxes slightly at this, "hmm, good."  He glances at the group again, "swifter travels the better."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 3, 2014)

The monk's shoulders visually tense, “I-I don't know...I don't really like magic...”she puts her arms on Kaylee's head.  “But maybe we can strike a deal?”

Diplomacy-
Roll(1d20)+8:
16,+8
Total:24


----------



## Muk (May 3, 2014)

"You wouldn't possibly be willing to rent us your golems, would you?" Ricket looks up from the cart. "Would allow us to travel faster to town and I am certain you golems are more than capable of returning to you at any command."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2014)

*Knowledge: Local*
Roll(1d20)+34:
13,+34
Total:47

Does Drell know anything about this guy? Is he a local celebrity or anything?

"I'm sure we can move along just fine without needing to deprive this man of his work," Drell says. "We should be out of the woods soon enough anyway, yes?"

She turns towards the man. "I wouldn't worry. We should just be stopping by and then we'll be on our way. Bad luck with adventurers in the past, I take it?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 3, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> The monk's shoulders visually tense, ?I-I don't know...I don't really like magic...?she puts her arms on Kaylee's head.  ?But maybe we can strike a deal??


"You girls are persistent I'll give you that.  But really how are we supposed to explain to the boss showing up without our cargo and heavy on gold?"



Muk said:


> "You wouldn't possibly be willing to rent us your  golems, would you?" Ricket looks up from the cart. "Would allow us to  travel faster to town and I am certain you golems are more than capable  of returning to you at any command."


"No."  The man offers nothing to elaborate.



Nicodemus said:


> *Knowledge: Local*
> Roll(1d20)+34:
> 13,+34
> Total:47
> ...



He's a moderate figure from Ylati's University of Sorcery.  He has some advisory roles with the government but nothing major.  He teaches magical crafts specializing in constructs and generally has a reputation of being pretentious and insufferable from his students.

"Adventurers mean trouble.  I prefer they stay far away, it's the only sensible conclusion."


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2014)

"I wouldn't deny trouble seems to find us too easily these days, Monsieur" Tassara sighs at his remark, her accent suddenly switching back to the heavy Ylati she had before. "Are you going to the town too? It would seem strange and dangerous for a person of such title to walk these untamed lands... even with golems" 


"Monsieur" Max nods at him from a distance.  ((Max went to an academy to study magic before going off to adventure. Was she in that institution? Does she also know of him? ))


----------



## Vergil (May 3, 2014)

Duncan uses Message on Kaylee, whispering as softly as he can

"I'm going to use suggestion on him. If it doesn't work be prepared to fight."

Duncan first uses *evil eye* (Saving throws)

Then *Suggestion*

"You will sell the griffons and the pups to the girls. Your boss won't mind helping these damsels in distress."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 3, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "I wouldn't deny trouble seems to find us too easily these days, Monsieur" Tassara sighs at his remark, her accent suddenly switching back to the heavy Ylati she had before. "Are you going to the town too? It would seem strange and dangerous for a person of such title to walk these untamed lands... even with golems"
> 
> 
> "Monsieur" Max nods at him from a distance.  ((Max went to an academy to study magic before going off to adventure. Was she in that institution? Does she also know of him? ))



((If Max has any item creation feats she'd probably have met him in passing at least, otherwise she probably knows him by reputation, basically what I told Drell.))

The man chuckles derisively,  "I assure you they're sufficient protection for the annoyances in the area."  He narrows his eyes looking at the group, "and I wouldn't poke my head up to visit the hick towns around here.  What is your game here?"




Vergil said:


> Duncan uses Message on Kaylee, whispering as softly as he can
> 
> "I'm going to use suggestion on him. If it doesn't work be prepared to fight."
> 
> ...


((I'll reply to this in a bit need to check some things first and that'll take a few minutes on phone.))


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2014)

"To be honest, we just wanted out of... wherever in the Wild we are right now, Monsieur"  she chuckles looking around her "We have been away from civilization (or this plane in general) for far too long. Is there a problem in the town down the road we should know?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 3, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan uses Message on Kaylee, whispering as softly as he can
> 
> "I'm going to use suggestion on him. If it doesn't work be prepared to fight."
> 
> ...



The man seems to consider things for a minute then says, "tell you what, boss was going to get 6000 gold for it, you can match that I'll figure something out for the boss."

One of the others double - takes and speaks up "what the he'll Sam?  Boss will have our guts for garters if we take that deal."

Another chimes in, "awe he'll Shem, can't leave these girls hurting."  Another quirps, "yeah there money's as gold as the next."

A fourth swings about roughly,  "I'll be dawned before I show up missing our prize piece."  There's a clearly aggressive tone in his voice, the others hesitate.   The situation seems tense....


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 3, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "To be honest, we just wanted out of... wherever in the Wild we are right now, Monsieur"  she chuckles looking around her "We have been away from civilization (or this plane in general) for far too long. Is there a problem in the town down the road we should know?"



The man looks at Tassara for a moment as if unsure if to believe her.  Then seeming to shrug he speaks,  "High Mage Master Toulsen was killed by persons or forces unknown in a battle that raged across the academy.  The academy is closed and sane mages are keeping their heads down."

((Toulsen would be recognized as the head of the academy.   He's also renowned as "the Battlemage, a master of evocation and abjuration))


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2014)

"So the academy is in that town? And the High Mage Master killed?" She glances back to the rest with a concerned look on her face "Megabane perhaps?"

"We could say, in fact, one of our main goals is to stop this force or individuals. We just recently lost contact with the Mage Malcabeth, who was supposed to direct us on this matter... We actually hoped to find a good place to wait for word from him"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 3, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The man looks at Tassara for a moment as if unsure if to believe her.  Then seeming to shrug he speaks,  "High Mage Master Toulsen was killed by persons or forces unknown in a battle that raged across the academy.  The academy is closed and sane mages are keeping their heads down."



"Magebane..."


----------



## Kuno (May 3, 2014)

Looking between those that would give them the griffon and the guy that was fighting them, Kaylee quickly tries to figure out something that might help the situation.  "Please?"  Biting her lip she thinks quickly.  "What if you do tell him you were robbed and barely made it out with your lives?  That could work.  Say you didn't have a choice because your own lives were much more important than those thing."  She waves her hand toward the creatures in the cages.

Using Enhance Diplomacy:
Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+22:
17,+22
Total:39


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2014)

"Toulsen's been killed?" Drell asks. "That's...unsettling. He was a powerful mage, it wouldn't be easy to take him down." She sighs. "And yet, our priority is griffons. Honestly, it's like half of us don't even want to understand the bigger picture."


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2014)

Tassara gives Drell a worried glance. "I know, I know... I'm worried we won't be able to face it. At least not as we are now. We must get better at this. And ask for help too. I doubt Malcabeth would want us to simply charge at it. If not _them_" she is clearly refering to Kaylee and the others ", perhaps we could recruit people to our cause... We cannot let this keep going. It whatever is killing mages keeps this pace... we might be as well facing the _End of Days_ as we know it" 

((   ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 3, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "So the academy is in that town? And the High Mage Master killed?" She glances back to the rest with a concerned look on her face "Megabane perhaps?"
> 
> "We could say, in fact, one of our main goals is to stop this force or individuals. We just recently lost contact with the Mage Malcabeth, who was supposed to direct us on this matter... We actually hoped to find a good place to wait for word from him"



The mage gives a dismissive shrug, "perhaps, assuming this 'MageBane' is even real and not just a name given to excuse a series of murders.  I wouldn't put your hopes in that charlatan Malcabeth though, no one's seen him in quite some time.  And while I wouldn't put it past him to bide his time in order to be seen a greater hero it's far more likely he's gotten killed himself."




Nicodemus said:


> "Toulsen's been killed?" Drell asks. "That's...unsettling. He was a powerful mage, it wouldn't be easy to take him down." She sighs. "And yet, our priority is griffons. Honestly, it's like half of us don't even want to understand the bigger picture."



"Whatever it was was quite a fight.  Half the academy's in ruins from the battle, but subtly was never one of Toulsen's strong points.  It will likely be years in rebuilding alone, assuming anyone hung around to rebuild.  Most sane figures like myself are biding our time for the political upheaval to sort itself out before we show up in Ylati again.  I've been meaning to take a sabbatical anyway."



Kuno said:


> Looking between those that would give them the griffon and the guy that was fighting them, Kaylee quickly tries to figure out something that might help the situation.  "Please?"  Biting her lip she thinks quickly.  "What if you do tell him you were robbed and barely made it out with your lives?  That could work.  Say you didn't have a choice because your own lives were much more important than those thing."  She waves her hand toward the creatures in the cages.



"Well I did try to get boss to send some of the fighters with us, he might believe we were chased off," the first says slowly apparently considering the option.

The hostile man immediately interrupts him, "you can't possibly be considering that?  For a piece of tail?  I can feel as bad for them as the next man but guess what, the world's a shitty place and I ain't missing my payday just because a couple of girls are sad."  The man seems intent to go through with his 'over his dead body' position.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 3, 2014)

Yuki steps in front of Kaylee defensively, fists clenching, "Stand down.  Take one step towards us, and you're dead." she growls at the aggressive man.  She pulls her arms up into a boxing-style position.

Intimidate-
Roll(1d20)+7:
15,+7
Total:22


*Spoiler*: _Fight!_ 



Init-
Roll(1d20)+4:
19,+4
Total:23

Attacks-
Charge in at blinding speed, then flailing blows against the threatening one.
Charge-
Roll(1d20)+15:
16,+15
Total:31

Roll(1d20)+10:
14,+10
Total:24

Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d8)+7:
2,+7
Total:9

Roll(1d8)+7:
3,+7
Total:10

Roll(1d8)+7:
1,+7
Total:8

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14

2-5-
Unarmed strikes-
Roll(1d20)+10:
20,+13
Total:33(33)
Roll(1d20)+10:
15,+13
Total:28

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14

Roll(1d20)+13:
18,+13
Total:31
Roll(1d8)+7:
8,+7
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+13:
7,+13
Total:20
Roll(1d8)+7:
2,+7
Total:9

Roll(1d20)+13:
12,+13
Total:25
Roll(1d8)+7:
5,+7
Total:12


----------



## Vergil (May 3, 2014)

Duncan sighs slowly but joins in on the combat, he does wait for Yuki to go first. He won't leave any witnesses. 

Init:
Roll(1d20)+12:
16,+12
Total:28


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1
Slumber


Round 2-5

*Atk*

Roll(1d20)+18:
8,+18
Total:26

Roll(1d20)+18:
6,+18
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+18:
10,+18
Total:28

Roll(1d20)+18:
16,+18
Total:34

*Dmg*

Roll(1d20)+23:
19,+23
Total:42

Roll(1d20)+23:
3,+23
Total:26

Roll(1d20)+23:
5,+23
Total:28

Roll(1d20)+23:
2,+23
Total:25


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 3, 2014)

((  ))

From her point of concealment Nissa charges out mounted upon her fierce battle-cat, apparently tired of the attempts at negotiation.  The pair sing a strange mix of melody and countermelody:_The Pixie Knights are here to saaaaaave the day!
__Merr meow rarrr mrrr meow rrr meow!
__The bad guys all know we're on our way!
__Rar meow mrr meow rawr mrr rawr!
__By Sword and Spear and Steely Bite!_
Meow! Rar! Meow mrr rwar!
Good guys know it'll be alright!
Meow mrrr meow rrr mrr meow!​Their voices both echo oddly, carrying far beyond the normal range of the fae's squeaky voice.  As the party hears it they're filled with a sense of confidence and fearlessness.  The effect on the men escorting the caravan is quite different.  With eyes wide in abject horror they turn and flee away from the wagons at full speed.

((DC 17 spellcraft to identify the "Voice of the Gods" spell))​


----------



## Kuno (May 4, 2014)

Spellcraft:
Roll(1d20)+13:
18,+13
Total:31


"I so need that spell!"  Kaylee grins widely at the brownie.  "You have to teach me that!"  Her voice almost squeaks in its excitement.  "If I had known you could do that we wouldn't have wasted time with talking."  Laughing the druid looks at the carts.  "We should hurry in case they come back."

Looking at the cage with the griffon in it she sees how to open it and if there is any locks on it.


----------



## Vergil (May 4, 2014)

Duncan watches them speed off and groans. 

"That's definitely not gonna end well. Well let's check the wagon for other things too. Could probably just use these - might help with carrying all the freaking loot we have."

Duncan checks the wagon for loot

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+10:
7,+10
Total:17

He looks at the Griffon.

"Ye know had this been a young girl or a woman taken from her husband, the whole party would have come, and killed everyone without question. They'd have judged them to do an evil act and so their sentence would be carried out there and then. They're just like all us other humans and believe that we are at the top of the chain so we shouldn't give a shit about what happens to 'lesser creatures'. Of course when it comes te demons they are all too outraged when they capture or enthrall us, yet would have no problem doing it te animals. Reeks of hypocrisy don't it?"

"Having had a familiar I know how much of a companion these guys can be. Of course, before I met ye Kaylee, I was like them. Animals are beneath us. So, aye, thanks for openin my eyes te this."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 4, 2014)

"Seriously!  That was Sooo cooool, Nissa!" Yuki grins at the pair, then goes to look at the pups, "Would it be better to leave them in the crate or let them loose, you think?" referencing both the pups and the griffon, then turns to Duncan, "You're right, Duncan.  I don't know if anyone but Tassara even walks the true path of good anymore.  I think the power might have started to corrupt us.  But it seems like most of them...never cared much for animals, despite having animals of their own."  she sighs, turning back and eyes locking on the pups, "They don't understand the hardships that the animals face, and then something like this...makes everything worse.  That's the biggest thing that bugs me about all the others...They rarely try to understand.  They just assume, and just cause more hurt than before." she lowers her voice, letting out a mocking, "Oh, she's been taken from her family!  Save her before they do something to her!  She's just a griffon, never mind, do as you please." she sighs, then waits for someone to tell her what to do with the young creatures.

((How many Pups are there...And what exactly are they again?))


----------



## Kuno (May 4, 2014)

A tear trails down Kaylee's cheek and she sighs.  "Thank you, Duncan, Yuki, Nissa.  I am ever grateful that you have stood by me in this.  That you tried and came to understand another person's point of view."  Standing in front of the Griffon cage she will cast heal moderate wounds.

Healing:
Roll(2d8)+7:
8,4,+7
Total:19

"The one I don't understand in this is Tassara.  She is a druid like myself and she would put her life on the line to defend Kathy but..."  Shaking her head and wiping away a tear she looks at the Griffon.  "Patience my friend.  We will have you out of that cage momentarily."  She will open the cage if she can and check on the creature's wounds.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
16,+20
Total:36

"Keep them in the cage for the moment Yuki.  I want to check on them first."  If the griffon is set free she will step back from the cage and wait and see if she needs any assistance.  "Go ahead and look through the carts and make sure they aren't marked in anyway."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 4, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "I so need that spell!"  Kaylee grins widely at the brownie.  "You have to teach me that!"  Her voice almost squeaks in its excitement.  "If I had known you could do that we wouldn't have wasted time with talking."  Laughing the druid looks at the carts.  "We should hurry in case they come back."
> 
> Looking at the cage with the griffon in it she sees how to open it and if there is any locks on it.


The pair continue singing for another minute or so while the others check things over then finally bring their duet to a close.

Nissa giggles, "I _told_ you I can be scary!"

The cages are locked with good quality locks.



Vergil said:


> Duncan checks the wagon for loot


There are four total wagons, each pulled by two oxen.  The first has the griffon, the last has 5 owlbear pups in two smaller cages.  The second and third wagons are loaded with goods, various cuts of meat, hides cut into raw pelts.  All of the goods are in a unfinished form, they'll keep for a few days like this but will need to be preserved soon or they won't keep.




Vergil said:


> "Having had a familiar I know how much of a companion these guys can be.  Of course, before I met ye Kaylee, I was like them. Animals are beneath  us. So, aye, thanks for openin my eyes te this."


Nissa pipes up, "Mrs. Featherbottoms _isn't_ an animal.  I don't really understand them seaking out owlbears, but owlbears operate on instinct, they're aggressive and brutish to anything around them so nobody really minds the idea of killing them.  But griffons are intelligent, they just can't speak because their throats don't work right for it."




Captain Obvious said:


> ((How many Pups are there...And what exactly are they again?))


((There are 5, 3 in one cage 2 in the other.  They're Owlbear pups, very young Owlbears))



Kuno said:


> Standing in front of the Griffon cage she will cast  heal moderate wounds.
> 
> Shaking her head and wiping away a tear she looks at the Griffon.   "Patience my friend.  We will have you out of that cage momentarily."   She will open the cage if she can and check on the creature's wounds.



The griffon perks up from the healing.  It was pretty badly injured but its wounds were cared for (mundanely), with the magical healing the wounds are essentially cured.

It's still locked in the cage, they'll have to address that somehow.

The griffon lets out a small cooing sound,_ (("thank you_" to Kaylee's beast tongue)).  It sounds mournful and depressed despite the healing.


----------



## Kuno (May 4, 2014)

"You're welcome."  Kaylee nods toward the griffon and shakes her head.  "Not even going to deal with that lock."  Climbing onto the wagon, the druid puts her hand on the wooden top and casts Shape Wood.  She will make the wood shape into a hoop so that the entire top is open for the griffon to get out.  "I am so very sorry we couldn't have arrived sooner."  Backing away she will check on the owlbears and see how trained they are and how old they might be.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
11,+20
Total:31

Handle Animal:
Roll(1d20)+23:
11,+23
Total:34

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+16:
5,+16
Total:21


----------



## Vergil (May 4, 2014)

"Well we better use these wagons here and get te the rest of the party. Could sell this stuff, though Nissa, if ye would rather us not do that then that's fine. At least our mission is complete. High five for justice!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 4, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "You're welcome."  Kaylee nods toward the griffon and shakes her head.  "Not even going to deal with that lock."  Climbing onto the wagon, the druid puts her hand on the wooden top and casts Shape Wood.  She will make the wood shape into a hoop so that the entire top is open for the griffon to get out.  "I am so very sorry we couldn't have arrived sooner."  Backing away she will check on the owlbears and see how trained they are and how old they might be.


The griffon climbs out the newly created opening and pauses to stretch her wings and legs in her newfound freedom.  She lets out an echoing screech (("_Vengence!_")) that carries in the air a bit but she lingers for a moment testing the extent of her injuries.



Vergil said:


> "Well we better use these wagons here and get te  the rest of the party. Could sell this stuff, though Nissa, if ye would  rather us not do that then that's fine. At least our mission is  complete. High five for justice!"


Nissa looks at the miscellaneous animal parts neutrally, "owlbears and other animals, all that's left is meat.  Better to use the parts than to let them rot."  She sighs as she notices a bit of griffon pelt, "I suppose all that's left of Mr. Featherbottoms is meat now too, I suppose if that's worth something in the human realms it's better than leaving it for scavengers."  Her tone leaves little as to her impression of anyone that would _buy_ the griffon meat/hide though.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 4, 2014)

Yuki nods at Kaylee's words, "No problem." she reaches her hand between the bars, into the cage with only two of pups in it, "I guess they're pretty cute when they're young." she lets off a quiet chuckle, seeing if she can pet one of them while they wait for Kaylee and the griffon.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 4, 2014)

((Whups, forgot about the whole "examine the owlbears" bit))

The pups snap at Yuki's hand when she reaches in at them, they're clearly fully wild (or near enough).  It would take a few weeks of work to train them at all, the hunters probably bring them to a farm or something to work with them.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 4, 2014)

As the pups snap at her, her heart skips a beat, she jumps back, and falls on her butt.  She pushes herself back on her feet before she looks back at the pups and sighs to herself.  Aries comes rushing over to investigate, headbutting Yuki's leg as she watches the young owlbears carefully.  “We can't just let you guys go...You wouldn't know what to do out there in the wilds on your own...” she quietly speaks to herself, almost trying to convince herself it's the best idea, then sits in thought.  “Well...We'll see what Kaylee can do...” she reaches down, scratching the fox's head vacantly as she watches all five of the wild pups.


----------



## Kuno (May 4, 2014)

"We'll see what we can do..."  Kaylee refers to the pups before heading back to the griffon after her call.  "Vengeance has already been sought.  I am sorry they weren't left for you to deal with.  Nissa dealt with the first then we helped deal with the rest."  She looks toward the forest where they had run.  "Well, at leas the hunter part of the party I believe."

"How are you feeling?  Do you need more healing?"  She will ready another spell if the griffon asks for it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 4, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "We'll see what we can do..."  Kaylee refers to the pups before heading back to the griffon after her call.  "Vengeance has already been sought.  I am sorry they weren't left for you to deal with.  Nissa dealt with the first then we helped deal with the rest."  She looks toward the forest where they had run.  "Well, at leas the hunter part of the party I believe."
> 
> "How are you feeling?  Do you need more healing?"  She will ready another spell if the griffon asks for it.



((The pups are an issue.  It will be months before they're big enough to have a reasonable chance to survive on their own.  Kaylee can, at least in theory, train them to have the skills they'll need but there's a factor of growth that will be needed.  Rearing them to be domesticated would be quicker, but it would essentially preclude them from living on their own.))

The griffon clicks and twitters a bit (("_I am healthy but I am empty.  My mate is dead, I have no young, without vengeance what is there?_")).


----------



## Kuno (May 4, 2014)

"I'm so very sorry..."  Kaylee wipes at a tear that formed from the griffons words.  "There was one man that escaped.  He was a mage of some sort.  He flew off on a wyvrn and of course the men that ran away."  She looks at the creature and her heart breaks for her.  "You could also stay with us.  Help us...we will help you look for him."

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+20:
16,+20
Total:36

((Kaylee will probably domesticate them.  Fearing that they would die or some other hunter would kill them.  They would be fairly treated with her.))


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The mage gives a dismissive shrug, "perhaps, assuming this 'MageBane' is even real and not just a name given to excuse a series of murders.  I wouldn't put your hopes in that charlatan Malcabeth though, no one's seen him in quite some time.  And while I wouldn't put it past him to bide his time in order to be seen a greater hero it's far more likely he's gotten killed himself."
> 
> .



"Well, he seemed like quite the deal when he left us.." Tassara refers to Malcabeth. "Did he ever looked human enough?" ((do i remember correctly? ))



((again, sorry. Is the destroyed academy ON the next town? She was asking that, but as I understand we are not close to Ylati))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 5, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "I'm so very sorry..."  Kaylee wipes at a tear that formed from the griffons words.  "There was one man that escaped.  He was a mage of some sort.  He flew off on a wyvrn and of course the men that ran away."  She looks at the creature and her heart breaks for her.  "You could also stay with us.  Help us...we will help you look for him."


The griffon continues its conversation of bird sounds (("_You would help me avenge my mate?_")).  She sounds honestly curious.




soulnova said:


> "Well, he seemed like quite the deal when he  left us.." Tassara refers to Malcabeth. "Did he ever looked human  enough?" ((do i remember correctly? ))
> 
> ((again, sorry. Is the destroyed academy ON the next town? She was  asking that, but as I understand we are not close to Ylati))



((No the Academy's in Ylati, you'd have to cross all of Eomr to get to it))

"Look human?"  The man considers this.  "Near enough, had a thing for glowing eyes though.  Was always big on theatrics, plays well with the locals."  He gives a short snort at the idea.  "I suppose I shouldn't speak so poorly of the dead.  He was an adequate mage that served useful purposes from time to time.  Only his reputation was inflated."


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2014)

"I really doubt he's dead, but he was actually spent and weak. My healing wasn't able to help him. *Drell might be able to explain it better*" she looks at the elf hoping she can say exactly what was up with Malcabeth. "If he's still alive... I'm sure you, Lord Magus, must know a way with we could be able to contact him or a place his contingency spell might have taken him... his base or lab, perhaps?"

Diplomacy 1d20+18=22


----------



## Kuno (May 5, 2014)

"Of course."  Kaylee says firmly.  "What happened to you and your mate was horrendous.  I can not speak for my friends but I will help you find this last man and allow you your vengeance."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 5, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "I really doubt he's dead, but he was actually spent and weak. My healing wasn't able to help him. *Drell might be able to explain it better*" she looks at the elf hoping she can say exactly what was up with Malcabeth. "If he's still alive... I'm sure you, Lord Magus, must know a way with we could be able to contact him or a place his contingency spell might have taken him... his base or lab, perhaps?"
> 
> Diplomacy 1d20+18=22



The man appears earnestly curious for the first time, "you've seen him?  Recently?"  He then shrugs dismissively,  "I believe he maintains a home in Dnalgne but if he were badly injured I doubt he would go there.  Most mages of status maintain one or more secure locations with which to work.  His spell may have taken him there but only someone close to him would say for sure."





Kuno said:


> "Of course."  Kaylee says firmly.  "What happened to you and your mate was horrendous.  I can not speak for my friends but I will help you find this last man and allow you your vengeance."



The griffon bows her head slightly to Kaylee, (("_ if you will help me find vengeance I will go with you. _"))


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 5, 2014)

"What's she saying, Trouble?" Yuki turns her attention to the druid and griffon, "I'd be all up for slaughtering that last guy with you guys.  Us girls of the wilds need to stick together, don't we?"  she taps her fingers on the top of the cage, giving a grin to the pair of them.  Flinching back as the owlbear pups snap at her again.


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2014)

"Yes, very recently. A few days ago at most. 5 days?  We were lost on the plane of Dreams trying to find him and then... well, when we finally did, he wanted to explain something somewhere else but when he took us out of there... I believe the strain of that spell was too much for him and that triggered his contingency spell"


----------



## Kuno (May 5, 2014)

"We would welcome your company."  Kaylee nods at the griffon then turns to Yuki.  "She wants vengeance for what was done to her mate.  I told her I would help her find that last man, so she is going to travel with us for a while."  Turning back to the griffon Kaylee smiles a bit.  "By what name should we call you?  Nissa called you the Featherbottoms but I assume that is not your given name."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 5, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Yes, very recently. A few days ago at most. 5 days?  We were lost on the plane of Dreams trying to find him and then... well, when we finally did, he wanted to explain something somewhere else but when he took us out of there... I believe the strain of that spell was too much for him and that triggered his contingency spell"



"Tassara, oh you always tell such silly stories. Don't mind her she's a bit of a loony. See she's a cleric of dreams and she takes them rather literally sometimes."
Bluff: 1d20+8
20+8 = 28
((forgot bluff))


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 5, 2014)

Yuki nods to Kaylee, “Sounds good to me.  I have no problem with that.  As...long as I'm not considered food.” she laughs teasingly.  “As long as we're around, Griffon's Justice will be served.” she nods.


----------



## Vergil (May 5, 2014)

"Aye, I'd search far and wide until my last breath is anythin happened te you Kaylee. I get it." Duncan says.


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Tassara, oh you always tell such silly stories. Don't mind her she's a bit of a loony. See she's a cleric of dreams and she takes them rather literally sometimes."



Tassara frowns and looks at Ulysesn, with a combination of surprise and slightly offence.  

She turns to the mage "If there is a way we could find his secure location to attempt to contact him back... or perhaps someone who might know this, we would greatly appreciate your assistance"


Diplomacy 1d20+18=26
Sense motive 1d20+20=28


----------



## Kuno (May 5, 2014)

Kaylee gives her friends a wide smile.  "Thank you."  She says to them then looks around them.  "Should we head for town, wait here, or go find the rest of the party before we move on?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 5, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Yes, very recently. A few days ago at most. 5 days?  We were lost on the plane of Dreams trying to find him and then... well, when we finally did, he wanted to explain something somewhere else but when he took us out of there... I believe the strain of that spell was too much for him and that triggered his contingency spell"





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Tassara, oh you  always tell such silly stories. Don't mind her she's a bit of a loony.  See she's a cleric of dreams and she takes them rather literally  sometimes."
> Bluff: 1d20+8
> 20+8 = 28
> ((forgot bluff))





soulnova said:


> Tassara frowns and looks at Ulysesn, with a combination of surprise and slightly offence.
> 
> She turns to the mage "If there is a way we could find his secure  location to attempt to contact him back... or perhaps someone who might  know this, we would greatly appreciate your assistance"


The mage looks between the two with an expression that suggests he neither knows nor cares who to believe, "if he still lives then I have no doubt he'll make himself known at the next chance to enhance his reputation.  Maybe try arranging a meeting of the Malcabeth fan club."  He rolls his eyes somewhat at the thought.

He turns, his golems maintaining their silent vigil and adds as an afterthought, "do be gone from the area shortly, I don't care whether trouble follows your type or you bring it but I want none of it here."  With that he starts off into the woods.



Kuno said:


> "We would welcome your company."  Kaylee nods at  the griffon then turns to Yuki.  "She wants vengeance for what was done  to her mate.  I told her I would help her find that last man, so she is  going to travel with us for a while."  Turning back to the griffon  Kaylee smiles a bit.  "By what name should we call you?  Nissa called  you the Featherbottoms but I assume that is not your given  name."


The Griffon caws in a manner that is utterly unpronounceable to the human tongue but roughly translates as "the lion that dances in the wind to strike at her prey."



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki nods to Kaylee, ?Sounds good to me.   I have no problem with that.  As...long as I'm not considered food.?  she laughs teasingly.  ?As long as we're around, Griffon's Justice will  be served.? she nods.


The griffon gives a playful snap of her beak at Yuki and twitters, (("_human too stringy, elf better._"))  Kaylee's pretty sure it's a joke.



Kuno said:


> Kaylee gives her friends a wide smile.  "Thank  you."  She says to them then looks around them.  "Should we head for  town, wait here, or go find the rest of the party before we move  on?"


Nissa pipes up, "the others are on their way right?  Probably better to wait here for a bit for them to catch up.  Backtracking means we might miss each other, moving on just spreads us out."


----------



## Vergil (May 5, 2014)

"Yeah, the others probably didn't follow. We're meeting up with them....somewhere. Any way te track them down? If that's too much of a pain, I say we just head to the nearest town. Uh...any idea where that is?"


----------



## Kuno (May 5, 2014)

"I think we should head straight south to the river.  They were suppose to meet their boss by the river.  Their boss should be the man our friend..."  Kaylee references the griffon.  "Hope you don't mind but can we call you Lion for short?"  She smiles at the creature.  "Anyway, I think that just might be the man Lion needs to meet."  Heading toward the lead cart, Kaylee will direct the oxen to keep moving in the direction they were going.  

"Besides, it would be easier to meet the rest of the party at the edge of the river where we can see them instead of the depth of the forest where we could pass and not even know it.  But we can move slow..."  She also knows the rest of the party might not agree with Lion seeking vengeance so Kaylee isn't going to give them a chance to argue over it.

Handle Animal:  For driving cart.
Roll(1d20)+23:
18,+23
Total:41


----------



## soulnova (May 6, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The mage looks between the two with an expression that suggests he neither knows nor cares who to believe, "if he still lives then I have no doubt he'll make himself known at the next chance to enhance his reputation.  Maybe try arranging a meeting of the Malcabeth fan club."  He rolls his eyes somewhat at the thought.
> 
> He turns, his golems maintaining their silent vigil and adds as an afterthought, "do be gone from the area shortly, I don't care whether trouble follows your type or you bring it but I want none of it here."  With that he starts off into the woods.



"Fair enough"  she nods and sighs motioning the rest to keep moving "So we can leave quicker... Where could we find this '_fan club_' of his?"

Once he tells Tassara that information she makes a courtesy and bides farewell to the man. "May the dreams of your past be the reality of your future"


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 6, 2014)

"Maybe we'll have enough time to deal with him, then dispose of the body before the others get close." she sighs, walking in the shadows of the last cart.

Stealth-
Roll(1d20)+13:
7,+13
Total:20

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+15:
2,+15
Total:17


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Griffon_ 




The group moves on for a time to the South.  Travel with the wagons is slow but uneventful.

As they near the rivers the oxen seem to guide the wagons toward the path they're familiar with.  This leads the group toward a small cabin tucked away in the woods.  A familiar wyvern rests outside it, it lets out a cry as the wagons approach but there's no immediate response from any people.





*Spoiler*: _Team Wyvern_ 






soulnova said:


> "Fair enough"  she nods and sighs motioning the rest to keep moving "So we can leave quicker... Where could we find this '_fan club_' of his?"
> 
> Once he tells Tassara that information she makes a courtesy and bides farewell to the man. "May the dreams of your past be the reality of your future"


The wizard simply snorts, Tassara might get the impression that he was being facetious.

The group continues to the south, following the tracks of the wagons.  After a couple of hours they hear a cry of panic in the distance, a human(oid) voice.  It's nearby but indistinct in the background noise of the forest.


----------



## Vergil (May 6, 2014)

"Well now, that wee fella looks familiar. I can't remember is that the one ye tried te pick up or no? Anyways, I'm gonna have a scout around the area."

Stealth:
Roll(1d20)+26:
4,+26
Total:30

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+10:
1,+10
Total:11 (ugh....)


----------



## soulnova (May 6, 2014)

"Do you hear that?" Tassara stops on her tracks to listen better. 

"That..." *that sounds like trouble* "Yeah" Max looks at Tassara a little worried.


----------



## Kuno (May 6, 2014)

Stopping the carts, Kaylee looks toward the Griffon.  "It would seem your vengeance will come sooner rather than later.  The wyvrn gives proof that the man should be around her somewhere."  Hoping down from the wagon she peruses the area and tries to tell if there is someone in the house or when they got here.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
8,+20
Total:28

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
16,+21
Total:37


----------



## Muk (May 7, 2014)

"Hear what?" Ricket is busy pulling one of their carts. "I am not leaving the carts unguarded. If you are going to examine it, best have a sneaky person scout it out."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Griffon_ 




The wyvern doesn't seem fooled by Duncan's attempts at stealth, it rears up and cries out again.  A moment later the man from the camp emerges from the cabin.  He's obviously critically injured, his wounds are amateurishly treated at best.  When he sees Kaylee he gives her a scowl and a look of utter loathing.

"So after you killed my brother and raided my camp you hunted down my other men and now you've come to finish me off have you?"  His voice drips cynicism.  "Murdering filth.  Well?  What are you waiting for?"

The wyvern stands protectively in front of the man keeping a cautious view of the party.


----------



## Vergil (May 7, 2014)

Duncan thinks about the situation and comes out of his not so stealth.

"Aye, our griffon pal here doesn't care much for ye. She won't stop until her vengeance is satisfied."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 7, 2014)

Yuki hides in the shadows, slowly moving towards the Wyvern while stealthed.  She will sneak around behind it, then lash out in one good punch.  Unless of course she's spotted.  Then she'll just charge in, in a blind fury.

Stealth-
Roll(1d20)+13:
17,+13
Total:30

Initiative-
Roll(1d20)+4:
20,+4
Total:24

*Spoiler*: __ 




Unarmed strike(stunning fist)-
Roll(1d20)+13:
7,+13
Total:20

Damage-
Roll(1d8)+7:
4,+7
Total:11

Sneak attack damage?-
Roll(3d6)+0:
3,6,4,+0
Total:13

If spotted, charge-
Roll(1d20)+15:
9,+15
Total:24



Round 2-5

*Spoiler*: _Nonlethal_ 




Roll(1d20)+13:
11,+13
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+13:
10,+13
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+13:
6,+13
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+13:
9,+13
Total:22

Damage-

Roll(1d8)+7:
6,+7
Total:13

Roll(1d8)+7:
3,+7
Total:10

Roll(1d8)+7:
4,+7
Total:11

Roll(1d8)+7:
4,+7
Total:11


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2014)

Tassara looks back at Ulysesn. "You want to go to check out? We can follow you a little behind in case you need help"

"If you are going, I'm going" Max pats Tassara in the shoulder. "Just give me a moment, I'm going to bring Charlie out. Just... don't get scared" *I'm not ugly* "*sigh* No, you are not ugly Charlie. You are just... unique"

"I don't know if I should worry..."  Tassara gives her a nervous smile.

"...Alright..." Max whisper and steps back. She closes her eyes and raises her hand.  "_Two minds, one body, one soul. Charlie, I summon you!_"  a glowing rune appears on Max's forehead as a whirlwind of energy surrounds her. When the energy is disappear, Max is gone. In her place is a creature they have never seen... A medium sized draconic figure with four arms, a pair of legs, wings and hard scales. On it's forehead is the same rune Max had while summoning him.






"*I am ready*" _Yeah! isn't he cool or what!?_ The girl's voice comes out of the creature's mouth. 

"Ah...." Tassara blinks in surprise. "Max?"

"*I am... Charlie. Max is in the back*" _Don't worry Tass, we can fly, fight and do some magic. I'll be leading him, we make a great team! We can go ahead with Ulysesn to check it out. Right Charlie?_ "*Yes*"

Max/Charlie will cast mage armor around himself. (( AC 25))

"_We're ready_" Charlie looks at Ulysesn waiting to see if he is also going to scout ahead.  If he's not going, Charlie can attempt to give a shot at stealth. 
Charlie Stealth 1d20+9=17
Max Perception 1d20+10=20

Tassara will follow them from behind, keeping her eyes open. 
Tassara's perception 1d20+21=23


----------



## Kuno (May 7, 2014)

"It is the griffon's turn."  The druid says to her friend then turns toward the man.  "These men were not injured they just ran away at the sight of a brownie on a cat."  She smirks at him.  "As for your brother we were not involved in his death.  Unfortunate as that was.  But, now it is not our turn but our friend's turn.  You have destroyed her family and she would seek vengeance from you."  Kaylee will wave toward the man letting Lion know it is time for her to do her thing and that they have her back.

Kaylee will then cast Dominate Person on the mage.  If it works she will give him the simple command of 'No Magic'.


----------



## Vergil (May 7, 2014)

"Should take him te his family and kill him in front of them....but that's probably goin a bit too far." Duncan says, "Considerin he lost his brother - he knows the pain of loss for someone he cares about. I'm sorry for yer loss - as hollow as these words from us are. What's yer stance on huntin griffons now? Will ye at least consider tryin te understand the wilds before ye start killin things? It's a road I'm tryin te get te grips wit - not easy, but at least I know I'm a little more attune wit the way things are meant te be."


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 7, 2014)

Hayao silently trudges over with the...giant dragon thing, and Ulysesn, stepping without a sound as his darkweave kimono shifted to keep him in the shadows.


----------



## Muk (May 7, 2014)

"Well, nothing new there Max and Charlie. Afterall we saw you in both form while you were hanging helplessly to a magical machine being drained of all your power," Ricket de-hypes Max and Charlie.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara looks back at Ulysesn. "You want to go to check out? We can follow you a little behind in case you need help"
> 
> "If you are going, I'm going" Max pats Tassara in the shoulder. "Just give me a moment, I'm going to bring Charlie out. Just... don't get scared" *I'm not ugly* "*sigh* No, you are not ugly Charlie. You are just... unique"
> 
> ...


"D-Dragon!"
Ulysesn shakes his head snapping himself out of it
"Okay, I'll scout ahead..."
Survival: 1d20+14
6+14 = 20
Perception: 1d20+17
20+17 = 37
Stealth: 1d20+15
16+15 = 31


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Well, nothing new there Max and Charlie. Afterall we saw you in both form while you were hanging helplessly to a magical machine being drained of all your power," Ricket de-hypes Max and Charlie.



"Whaaaaat? Charlie, why didn't you mentioned it!? *You didn't ask* ....ugh..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 7, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan thinks about the situation and comes out of his not so stealth.
> 
> "Aye, our griffon pal here doesn't care much for ye. She won't stop until her vengeance is satisfied."


The man snorts, "justify your actions however you will.  This isn't about some beast, you're just murderers and thieves out to destroy my hard earned work."




Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki hides in the shadows, slowly moving towards the Wyvern while stealthed.  She will sneak around behind it, then lash out in one good punch.  Unless of course she's spotted.  Then she'll just charge in, in a blind fury.


The wyvern shifts as Yuki approaches, clearly knowing she's out there, Yuki charges in to attack landing a solid punch on the dragon-kin.  The man falls back and the wyvern moves to counter attack, apparently through with the discussion.

((Actions from everyone else please?  The man's not going to carry on a conversation while a fight's going on.))







soulnova said:


> "*I am ready*" _Yeah! isn't he cool or what!?_ The girl's voice comes out of the creature's mouth.
> 
> "Ah...." Tassara blinks in surprise. "Max?"
> 
> ...


Makenna falls back in shock as Max transforms mumbling to herself about how things just keep getting weirder.



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao silently trudges over with the...giant dragon thing, and Ulysesn, stepping without a sound as his darkweave kimono shifted to keep him in the shadows.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "D-Dragon!"
> Ulysesn shakes his head snapping himself out of it
> "Okay, I'll scout ahead..."
> Survival: 1d20+14
> ...



Those that are going follow the sounds of the cries a short distance from the wagons, they find a group of wolves prowling about the foot of a tree.  A large _winter wolf_ leads a small pack, two dire wolves and two standard wolves all white furred migrants from the north.

Three men are in the tree screaming for help and trying (in vain) to convince the wolves to leave.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Those that are going follow the sounds of the cries a short distance from the wagons, they find a group of wolves prowling about the foot of a tree.  A large _winter wolf_ leads a small pack, two dire wolves and two standard wolves all white furred migrants from the north.
> 
> Three men are in the tree screaming for help and trying (in vain) to convince the wolves to leave.



"Let me try something really quick..."
Ulysesn moves in closer and attempts to convince the pack leader he's friendly by giving some rations.(he does have his crossbow out however)

Wild empathy: 1d20+8
10+8 = 18

Handle animal
1d20+10
7+10 = 17


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 7, 2014)

"Your actions aren't going to be resolved quickly if that's your approach..."

Hayao stays hidden for the moment, watching from the tree line to see the results. He Lifesenses the pack alpha.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Let me try something really quick..."
> Ulysesn moves in closer and attempts to convince the pack leader he's friendly by giving some rations.(he does have his crossbow out however)
> 
> Wild empathy: 1d20+8
> ...


The winter wolf gives a stuttering growl that almost sounds like a laugh before addressing Ulysesn in a gutteral gravely common, "treat me like a common dog?  This is my pack and my prey, move along before I decide to expand the hunt."

The other wolves look like they might be possible to influence, but as long as the winter wolf is there they'll defer to his leadership.




Hidden Nin said:


> "Your actions aren't going to be resolved quickly if that's your approach..."
> 
> Hayao stays hidden for the moment, watching from the tree line to see the results. He Lifesenses the pack alpha.



The winter wolf is 6HD, 84hp.  Nothing stands out as unusual about it to Hayao.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 7, 2014)

Hayao strides forward to back Ulysesn. He's silent, but stands tall behind his ally so the wolves don't get the idea that he's to be trifled with.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The winter wolf gives a stuttering growl that almost sounds like a laugh before addressing Ulysesn in a gutteral gravely common, "treat me like a common dog?  This is my pack and my prey, move along before I decide to expand the hunt."
> 
> The other wolves look like they might be possible to influence, but as long as the winter wolf is there they'll defer to his leadership.


Ulysesn moves farther away, 40 feet.
"Oh, a wolf that can speak common? How rare and unheard of. Question, what is forcing you to live down here? The pack I'm part of has been thinking of going over and getting rid of whatever it is."


Hidden Sin said:


> Hayao strides forward to back Ulysesn. He's silent, but stands tall behind his ally so the wolves don't get the idea that he's to be trifled with.



"Keep the big white one alive if a fight breaks out, not that I needed the help all that much."


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 7, 2014)

"You just backed away a good 40 paces. They won't respect you if you don't meet the challenge head on. That might mean stepping out of your comfort zone. And that is why I came out."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "You just backed away a good 40 paces. They won't respect you if you don't meet the challenge head on. That might mean stepping out of your comfort zone. And that is why I came out."


There is a chuckle from Ulysesn.
"Funny talk coming from you, rather passive for a leader don't you think?"
There is sarcasm and a tone that seems to be implying something behind the voice. However he's still looking at the pack leader an amused look on his face.
Sense motive: 1d20+12
16+12 = 28


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 7, 2014)

Hayao glances at Ulysesn for a moment, and then simply walks back towards the wagons, leaving Max/Charlie to stay if they'd like, seeing as the half elf obviously neither appreciated nor desired his assistance.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn moves farther away, 40 feet.
> "Oh, a wolf that can speak common? How rare and unheard of. Question, what is forcing you to live down here? The pack I'm part of has been thinking of going over and getting rid of whatever it is."


The large wolf snarls, "I live where I please two-legs.  No one and nothing forces my pack anywhere.  We came here to hunt the delicious, soft, weak two-legs.  They so rarely come up North and the weather is cooling down nicely."  A whisp of frost escapes its maw as it speaks.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sense motive: 1d20+12
> 16+12 = 28


The winter wolf seems to be deciding at the moment whether killing and eating Ulysesn would be worth the risk that the three in the tree would get away.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2014)

While Ulyssesn is talking, Drell casts fly on herself and ascends to a comfortable height above the wolves (20 feet or so). She then starts chucking bombs. She'll focus on the non-talking wolves, using her Precise Bombs ability to funnel blasts away from her allies.  



> *Drell D'Harron*
> Male  Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 6, *Init* +13, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 25, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* +10, *Ref* +11, *Will* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* +4 (M) +14 (R)
> *Bombs* +15 (3d6+15)
> ...



*Initiative* 1d20+13 → [17,13] = (30)


*Spoiler*: _Attacks_ 



*Round 1*
1d20+15 → [2,15] = (17)
4d6+15→ [1,1,5,1,15] = (23)

*Round 2*
1d20+15 → [19,15] = (34)
4d6+15→ [4,2,6,4,15] = (31)

*Round 3*
1d20+15 → [15,15] = (20)
4d6+15→ [3,2,1,4,15] = (25)

*Round 4*
1d20+15 → [9,15] = (24)
4d6+15→ [2,5,5,2,15] = (29)

*Round 5*
1d20+15 → [20,15] = (35)
4d6+15→ [5,4,5,5,15] = (34)


----------



## Vergil (May 7, 2014)

Duncan facepalms, "Do you have somethin against Wyvern? Did they pee in yer mouth while ye were asleep or somethin?"

Init
Roll(1d20)+12:
16,+12
Total:28


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1
Casts Evil eye (saves) on the Wyvern

Round 2-5
Duncan will then put the hurt on the leader, but not so much as to kill him (Griffon should get killing blow

atk:
Roll(1d20)+18:
14,+18
Total:32

Roll(1d20)+18:
13,+18
Total:31

Roll(1d20)+18:
4,+18
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+18:
6,+18
Total:24

Dmg:
Roll(1d6)+23:
6,+23
Total:29

Roll(1d6)+23:
3,+23
Total:26

Roll(1d6)+23:
3,+23
Total:26

Roll(1d6)+23:
1,+23
Total:24


----------



## Kuno (May 7, 2014)

"This is your turn!"  Kaylee yells to Lion.

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
19,+4
Total:23

Round 1:  Using life wrought to enhance her spell Kaylee uses Hold Person on the Wyvern.

Round 2:  Then Kaylee will use Entangle on the Mage.  

Round 3:  If the Mage is still standing she will use Hideous Laughter on him.

Round 4-5:  ((Not sure...until Kaylee knows what is happening at that point.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> While Ulyssesn is talking, Drell casts fly on herself and ascends to a comfortable height above the wolves (20 feet or so). She then starts chucking bombs. She'll focus on the talking wolf and then move onto his flunkies (not pursuing if they run though) using her Precise Bombs ability to funnel blasts away from her allies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Attacks_ 




*Drell D'Harron*
AoO on wolves range 60' attack: 1d20+28 dmg:1d8+8 11 per turn.
Ulysesn will focus the AoO on all the wolves besides the pack leader.
"Drell mind not killing the one that talks? Kinda want some company other than the party. You know like your little golem thing."
Ini:1d20+11
10+11 = 21

While Drell bombs the wolves in the first round Ulysesn casts entangle on them, then puts a tanglebolt into his crossbow manually as a free action.

Second round if Drell does not comply by then He'll rage as a free action and apply it to his dex(+4). 
Called Shot(drell's face) :1d20+30
12+30 = 42
dmg:1d8+8
5+8 = 13
"How about listening?!"

Otherwise he'll use the tangle bolt on the pack leader without called shot modifier and not rage.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 8, 2014)

She will stop attacking the wyvern if it stops.  Striking it again if it attacks her.


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2014)

Knowledge Arcana 1d20+9=23
"He's not a pet you can simply bring along. That's a Winter Wolf. A kind of a more ferocius evil kind of warg"  Max explains from inside Charlie. 

Tassara will try to convince the other wolves to leave or scare them away. "Charlie...huh Max, would you roar for me please? Kathy you too, roar" 

"Sure,  **ROAAAR!**"

Kathy roars and hisses, getting close to Tassara in a defensive way. 

Wild Empathy 1d20+7=21

(( Is this Uly's animal companion, or something? ))


----------



## Muk (May 8, 2014)

"Hey Big T, what are your first impression of the new open world and this party?" Ricket sits at the wagon and starts chatting with big Talon while also taking notes in his diary.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2014)

soulnova said:


> (( Is this Uly's animal companion, or something? ))



((I don't have time to do combat before work but thought I'd address this.  Ulysesn wanted an arctic wolf, any of the lesser wolves could suit that assuming he can convince them.  If he wants to make a play for the winter wolf I'm not directly opposed to it though it's would take a lot of work.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2014)

((Doing this across multiple posts because I feel like it))

*Spoiler*: _Team Griffon_ 




*Round 1:
*Duncan stink-eyes the Wyvern as Kaylee locks it in place with a hold person.  Nissa inflicts oppressive boredom on the mage as the Griffon charges forward to extract bloody vengeance.  It pounces on the heavily wounded mage and tears him apart with claws and beak.

((End combat, save what to do with the Wyvern that's frozen for the next 40 seconds or so))

((FYI "hold person" shouldn't normally affect a Wyvern since they're a dragon not a humanoid, we'll ignore it today though.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team winter wolf_ 




*Round 1:* 
As soon as the first bomb hits the ground the lesser wolves move to bolt.  Between the initial frost and Ulysesn's bolts they're cut down swiftly leaving just the large Winter Wolf.

It charges at Ulysesn as he loads the Tangle Bolt, the creature rolls away from the sticky goo with surprising agility and leaps for Ulysesn who manages to narrowly dodge the massive jaw.

((Talk or fight?  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team wagon_ 






Muk said:


> "Hey Big T, what are your first impression of the new open world and this party?" Ricket sits at the wagon and starts chatting with big Talon while also taking notes in his diary.



"World inefficient and disorganized.  This one suggests sorting lairs by function.  Tree efficiency could be improved by 28% by grid sorting and proper pruning.  Animal lairs sub-optimal, wasteful."

"Group inefficient, ineffective.  Body design impractical for combat, tissue flexible but too soft for effective protection.  Internal systems require too much maintenance and too vulnerable to failure.  Individual units insufficiently specialized for tasks necessitating exterior tools.  Many show illogical belief in 'magic.'"  He speaks the whole time like one might rattle off a grocery list.


----------



## Muk (May 8, 2014)

"I followed you on most of it, but I am having difficulty understanding the point of "illogical belief in magic'. What do you mean 'illogical belief in magic'?" Ricket listens to Big T.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2014)

Muk said:


> "I followed you on most of it, but I am having difficulty understanding the point of "illogical belief in magic'. What do you mean 'illogical belief in magic'?" Ricket listens to Big T.



"Ritualized worship of primal planar energy as unique force 'magic.'  Laws of universe immutable, energy can be transferred and manipulated along prescribed paths.  Belief in 'magic' to defy these laws illogical, flawed."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 8, 2014)

Yuki smirks at the bloody mess that was the mage, then pokes the wyvern, glancing at Kaylee, "So...What do you guys want to do with this big one?  After we deal with _it_, then we can go in and check out what's inside the cabin." she looks at Duncan.


----------



## Muk (May 8, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Ritualized worship of primal planar energy as unique force 'magic.'  Laws of universe immutable, energy can be transferred and manipulated along prescribed paths.  Belief in 'magic' to defy these laws illogical, flawed."


"And what sort of path can be manipulated and what sort of energy can be transported?" Ricket is rather curious now.


----------



## Kuno (May 8, 2014)

Stepping forward quickly, the druid looks down at the frozen creature.  "I'm sorry that this had to happen."  Kaylee keeps her voice calm and soothing as possible.  "Your master destroyed my friend's family and she sought to right the wrong that was done to her and her mate."  She remembers talking to them before and knows they may not understand her but she will try to keep her voice even.  "You could stay with us or move on your own.  Your brother is alive and safe with those that came with us.  We mean you no harm."  She will have Yuki step back away from the creature so he knows no more harm will be done to him.

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+20:
17,+20
Total:37


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team winter wolf_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


((what about entangle?))
Ulysesn uses total defense+4 to AC (AC 26)
"Thanks Drell!
Hey now Mr.wolf, your pack was felled in several seconds. Be smart and talk. I'm an adventurer after all and a Ranger at that. I need a strong companion. Why it would be far better than the meager earnings and life of a wild wolf. I assume you know what money is? More than you could think of."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 11, 2014)

Muk said:


> "And what sort of path can be manipulated and what  sort of energy can be transported?" Ricket is rather curious  now.


"All energy conducts, results dependent on  medium of conduction.  Heat energy conducts better through metal than  wood.  Electrical energy conducts well through fluid mediums.  Life  energy conducts best through living tissue.  Planar energy conduction  highly variable, raw energy tends to refract based on medium producing  varied results."



Kuno said:


> Stepping forward quickly, the druid looks down at  the frozen creature.  "I'm sorry that this had to happen."  Kaylee keeps  her voice calm and soothing as possible.  "Your master destroyed my  friend's family and she sought to right the wrong that was done to her  and her mate."  She remembers talking to them before and knows they may  not understand her but she will try to keep her voice even.  "You could  stay with us or move on your own.  Your brother is alive and safe with  those that came with us.  We mean you no harm."  She will have Yuki step  back away from the creature so he knows no more harm will be done to  him.


Unfortunately unable to speak common most of Kaylee's  comments are lost of the enraged wyvern.  As soon as the hold spell  wears off the creature lunges at the griffon, striking with a fierce  bite and a swipe of the deadly stinger (Lion: -24, poisoned, 4 Con  damage).

The griffon attempts to retaliate however she's off guard and misses with her attempts.

((Party time, anyone else in?   ))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((what about entangle?))
> Ulysesn uses total defense+4 to AC (AC 26)
> "Thanks Drell!
> Hey now Mr.wolf, your pack was felled in several seconds. Be smart and  talk. I'm an adventurer after all and a Ranger at that. I need a strong  companion. Why it would be far better than the meager earnings and life  of a wild wolf. I assume you know what money is? More than you could  think of."



The wolf snarls, "kill my pack and attempt to buy my loyalty?  I'm  no pet dog for a human to buy off with scraps of meat."  With a roar he  unleashes a cone of frost at Ulysesn (-11 unless you have evasion from  something).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The wolf snarls, "kill my pack and attempt to buy my loyalty?  I'm  no pet dog for a human to buy off with scraps of meat."  With a roar he  unleashes a cone of frost at Ulysesn (-11 unless you have evasion from  something).


While the attack hits Ulysesn has had worse.
(HP:104)
"Oh don't be so cold, I have other choices after all, a wyvern possibly? Besides I'd think you're nose would be sharp enough to recognize a half-elf. Or is the human part of me to strong for your poor nose?"
Called shot(wolf's nose):1d20+28
16+28 = 44
Dmg: 1d8+8
3+8 = 11


----------



## Vergil (May 11, 2014)

Duncan looks at the Griffon and the Wyvern. "I don't know lass, I couldn't begrudge either of them killing one another. Vengeance for dead loved ones and all. But if ye want the Griffon te be part of our ....pack... then we should probably help."

Duncan readies his Scimitar and casts prevenom weapon on it.


----------



## Muk (May 12, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "All energy conducts, results dependent on  medium of conduction.  Heat energy conducts better through metal than  wood.  Electrical energy conducts well through fluid mediums.  Life  energy conducts best through living tissue.  Planar energy conduction  highly variable, raw energy tends to refract based on medium producing  varied results."


"Then what sort of energy would run through an artifact? For example the most famous artifact the hand of vecna. The most common description of the hand I heard is this: 'The Hand appears as a severed left human hand, blackened and charred, with long, claw-like fingernails.' 

Yet, just by this description alone one could never identify the true hand of vecna. There could be many fakes out there and one wouldn't know. To you who is capable of identifying 'energy' what other methods can you think of to identify a 'hand of venca' or maybe you can identify the sword that Tassra has been carrying all along. Drell failed to identify it, maybe it resonates with you," Ricket asks.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 12, 2014)

((@Duncan, I'm going to wait for Yuki/Kaylee to give their intentions before I do anything there, I'm not ignoring you))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> While the attack hits Ulysesn has had worse.
> (HP:104)
> "Oh don't be so cold, I have other choices after  all, a wyvern possibly? Besides I'd think you're nose would be sharp  enough to recognize a half-elf. Or is the human part of me to strong for  your poor nose?"
> Called shot(wolf's nose):1d20+28
> ...


The bolt strikes the wolf in the nose mangling its maw somewhat.  He snaps at for a moment in vain before continuing his fight.  "Elf?  Dwarf?  Human?  They all taste the same."  He lunges at Ulysesn, biting the ranger's leg (Ulysesn -15hp).  He tries to pull down Ulysesn but the half-elf twists out of the grip.




Muk said:


> "Then what sort of energy would run through an artifact? For example the most famous artifact the hand of vecna. The most common description of the hand I heard is this: 'The Hand appears as a severed left human hand, blackened and charred, with long, claw-like fingernails.'
> 
> Yet, just by this description alone one could never identify the true hand of vecna. There could be many fakes out there and one wouldn't know. To you who is capable of identifying 'energy' what other methods can you think of to identify a 'hand of venca' or maybe you can identify the sword that Tassra has been carrying all along. Drell failed to identify it, maybe it resonates with you," Ricket asks.



"'Artifacts' are simply items that channel planer energy for specific tasks.  This one has some ability at identifying how such energy would be utilized."


----------



## soulnova (May 12, 2014)

Tassara narrows her eyes. "Uly? Do you want healing?" she will provide healing if he agrees.

"Mister Wolf, us being humans or elves or dwarves has nothing to do right now. The truth is, we are stronger. Way stronger than you. Each one of us can withstand you. You have no chance against our pack. You should feel honoured my friend here has taken a liking to you and not straight up destroy you. He is giving you a chance..."

"A chance to join the strongest pack you would ever be in. Otherwise... run now and live for another day"

Diplomacy 1d20+18=28


----------



## Kuno (May 12, 2014)

"Damn it!"  Kaylee stomps in frustration then decides to take action.  "Try not to kill it!"  She calls to Yuki then casts entangle.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 12, 2014)

Yuki growls, "I'm getting really sick of these gods damned lizards on this travel." she will use her nonlethal strikes.  "Giant lizards, lizard shaped demons, freaking dragons, and..." she puts her energy into the attacks, "False dragons!  YOU AREN'T EVEN GOOD ENOUGH TO BE CONSIDERED A REAL DRAGON!  No wonder you're such a coward!  Attacking something that wasn't aware."

((Use the unarmed strikes from before, if that's okay.)


----------



## Muk (May 12, 2014)

"You do?" Ricket now is curious. He'll yell to Tassara and Drell: "Oi! You two Lore Monkeys, we may be able to identify that horrible sword we found not so long ago. Big T here seems to have a method of identifying ARTIFACTS!!!!"

Ricket isn't leaving the cart to case some wolf. If the longsword happens to be in the party bank he'll bring it out and asks Big T to do an analysis.


----------



## soulnova (May 12, 2014)

(( Uhm... The sword should be wrapped to avoid being touched directly by anyone. Tassara most likely has it, if I remember correctly.  ))


"That's not surprising seeing he also can create some amazing things. *What kind of sword you found?*"  Max/Charlie look back at Ricket,  still in their draconic form. 

"I'm just a little bit busy here with Uly." she tells Ricket, not breaking line of sight with the wolf. "Can you wait  a moment until this is resolved?"

"Max, can you please bring down the people in the tree?" Tassara asks her.

"Sure/*Sure*" Max/Charlie will keep their distance with Uly and the wolf and approach the people that were hiding in the trees from the wolves. "Hey! Are you ok? I'm here to help. You should get down quickly while he's busy. Run to that side, we will cover you" Charlie will help them down and defend them if the wolf turns to them.


----------



## Vergil (May 12, 2014)

Init: 
Roll(1d20)+12:
4,+12
Total:16

Duncan will heal the Griffon

Healing Hex:
Roll(2d8)+7:
8,4,+7
Total:19

And will use evil eye on the Wyvern (AC)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara narrows her eyes. "Uly? Do you want healing?" she will provide healing if he agrees.
> 
> "Mister Wolf, us being humans or elves or dwarves has nothing to do right now. The truth is, we are stronger. Way stronger than you. Each one of us can withstand you. You have no chance against our pack. You should feel honoured my friend here has taken a liking to you and not straight up destroy you. He is giving you a chance..."
> 
> ...


"Thanks Tassy. She is right you know, when it comes down to it power is what matters. I would let you run... but in that condition you'd die anyway. Maybe you aren't getting the big picture, you think you'll be a dog, yet man can also be considered a dog himself. We're all part of nature wolf, everything down to the gold. So give me your name and end this farce you have shown."
Diplomacy: 1d20+15
18+15 = 33


----------



## soulnova (May 12, 2014)

Tassara will keep talking to support Ulysesn while Max/Charlie attempt to get the other people to safety.


"You have had an advantage over your peers and foes until now. Sentience. But you have been isolated from the truths beyond the wilds. 

One could say that, yes, the strongest has a better chance to survival than the weak... But you already know strength can also be found in numbers and team work. You have already tasted the fruits of compromise with a pack. Whether you lead a pack or are part of one, each one of you have been working towards an end: Surviving. 

What you haven't learned yet is that there's more than surviving. There is... _*Meaning*_. Causes that we champion and fight for. Causes that in turn gives us strength, dreams and hopes. What meaning will your life have? What meaning do you give to it? Will you stay here gnawing on bones and carcasses? Or will you rise up for a cause greater than your self?  Something worthy, something vastly larger than yourself.

In our case... we are part of what it seems to be a cause that trascends our lives. A cause that trascends generations. There's a great danger looming... hiding from our sight. We are here now, and we must heed the warning call of our past. We don't know when, but I'm sure we will fight this threat eventually.  

Ulysesn is willing to offer his companionship to you during our quest. Together you might achieve something that you have never dreamed of.  Would you dare to become more?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _The Fellowship of the Mythical Flying Creatures_ 




Duncan heals the griffon from some of its wounds, it's still quite injured but it looks a lot less grievous.  Kaylee enrages the grass causing it to wrap up and entangle the wyvern, it roars in frustration but keeps its focus on the hated griffon.  Yuki smacks the wyvern another good hit but it slows no sign of slowing down.

The wyvern strikes at the griffon again, it tripps as it brings the deadly barb to bare but still manages to recover to bite fiercely (Lion: -22) ((Nissa giggles as she casts Bungle)).  The griffon screeches a cry showing no sign of backing down from the draconic opponent, it manages to catch with one claw but the wound is minimal.  The griffon continues to suffer from the venom (Lion: -2Con).







*Spoiler*: _The Ranger, the Wolf, and the Wardrobe_ 




The people in the tree need little encouragement to get out of there dropping down to run while the wolf is distracted.  The wolf growls as they flee but is aware the party represents the more dangerous opponents and doesn't break eye contact.

As the others speak the wolf backs off slightly, apparently considering their words.  After a moment of silence putting things together he answers his voice a low growl, "your 'pack' hunts the black wind that stirs?"  His use of 'pack' seems derisive, "then your pack is dead, worse than dead.  What 'meaning' is there in the black hunt?"

He's less aggressive, you've apparently got his attention.  The next moments will probably be the key.


----------



## Vergil (May 12, 2014)

Duncan having enough of playing on the side lines he goes with lethal damage.

Atk
Roll(1d20)+18:
12,+18
Total:30

Roll(1d20)+18:
15,+18
Total:33 33!

Dmg

Roll(1d20)+23:
15,+23
Total:38

Roll(1d20)+23:
14,+23
Total:37


----------



## Kuno (May 12, 2014)

"Save Lion!"  Kaylee calls to the rest of the group.  Her tone of voice shows she doesn't care how.  She will then use Cure Serious Wounds on the Griffon.

Cure Serious Wounds:
Roll(3d8)+7:
8,8,5,+7
Total:28


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 12, 2014)

At Kaylee's words, Yuki goes berserk, roaring as she starts attacking to kill.

Lethal flailing blows-
Roll(1d20)+10:
19,+10
Total:29

Roll(1d4)+0:
3,+0
Total:3
Damage-
Roll(1d8)+7:
3,+7
Total:10

Roll(1d8)+7:
4,+7
Total:11

Roll(1d8)+7:
5,+7
Total:12

Next round-

Roll(1d20)+10:
15,+10
Total:25

Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Damage-
Roll(1d8)+7:
4,+7
Total:11

Roll(1d8)+7:
6,+7
Total:13


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Griffon/Wyvern cage fight_ 




Duncan and Yuki strike together quickly dropping the wyvern.  The more-or-less healed griffon steps over and rips out the throat of the felled beast with a cry of triumph.

After a moment Lion slumps somewhat and lets out a weaker cry, almost a whimper, (("It is done.  Now there is nothing."))


----------



## Vergil (May 12, 2014)

"Ye look depressed. Aye, I'd be too. Poor wee lass."

Duncan says but really can't say much else, leaving it to Kaylee to decide how to handle things. Duncan ventures into the cabin to see if there's anything of value in there.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 12, 2014)

Yuki'll kick the corpse of the wyvern roughly and sighs at the Griffon's expression, "She looks kind of lost now.  Like the rest of us." she chuckles, reaching over to pat Lion's head.  Then going to see if there's anything worthwhile still intact on the mage.  

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+15:
14,+15
Total:29


----------



## Kuno (May 12, 2014)

"I'm sorry..."  Kaylee puts a comforting hand on Lion and sighs with her.  "There is nothing anyone can say or do that will take away your pain."  She frowns only imagining what the creature is going through.  "For the time being, why don't you stay with us.  We could really use your help.  Like Yuki said, we are lost souls too.  Plus it would give you a purpose for a time..."  Sadly she rubs the griffon's neck and makes sure that she isn't injured anymore.

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+20:
10,+20
Total:30

Kaylee will also cast detect poison on Lion.


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Ranger, the Wolf, and the Wardrobe_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*"...The Black Wind..."*_










  ((  ))

Tassara considers the wolf's choice of words. "The one danger we are most aware of is a threat that seeks to destroy those who use the forces of magic. But we know there are other dangers that haven't been revealed to us fully. Those that lurk at the edge of our sight and knowledge... and grow like a blight in the darkness. We might heard of the Black Wind that stirs, but know it by other name..." she pauses for a second clearly building a question.

"We heard the creatures of the North have been fleeing this way, as if something was wrong over there... we were planing on searching the reason soon. Could it be that what you call the Black Wind is the one responsible?"

"The way you speak of it... makes me think it's a bane on anything that lives. Worse than dead... Tell us, what have your ears heard or your eyes seen?"


----------



## Muk (May 13, 2014)

soulnova said:


> (( Uhm... The sword should be wrapped to avoid being touched directly by anyone. Tassara most likely has it, if I remember correctly.  ))
> 
> 
> "That's not surprising seeing he also can create some amazing things. *What kind of sword you found?*"  Max/Charlie look back at Ricket,  still in their draconic form.



"Some sword that does weird wounds that Tassara cannot heal," Ricket shouts back to Max-C. "She probably has it still, since I don't recall putting it in one of our chests."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 13, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Ranger, the Wolf, and the Wardrobe_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ulysesn sits down cross legged crossbow still in hand
"The meaning in the black hunt is in the hunt itself and the changes it brings. For what else is there? Death? I've already died once and came back. So has another in our group along with me. There are things worse than death, we have seen one of the levels of hell itself. We remember past lives as well, most of us. Another was an elf and turned into a fey just recently. There is a good chance at some point you won't be restricted to your form considering your intelligence and you wouldn't have to worry about being treated as a common animal ever again. Of course you likely take some pride in who you are."
Diplomacy: 1d20+15
13+15 = 28


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Some sword that does weird wounds that Tassara cannot heal," Ricket shouts back to Max-C. "She probably has it still, since I don't recall putting it in one of our chests."





"Uhmm/*Uhmm*"    

"Tassy, I'm going to take the sword and these people back to the cart, alright?"
Max/Charlie will take the wrapped sword carefully and escort the men back with Ricket. "*This way*"


----------



## Muk (May 13, 2014)

"Great, safest place out here in the wilds," Ricket says to the rescued. "Well, Big T go ahead and identify what this weird sword is." Ricket let's Big T identify the sword.


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2014)

"So, what were you doing out here in the wilds?" the draconic form asks the men with the girly voice. 

Max will also detect magic and use spellcraft to see if her analysis coincides with Talon's. 

Spellcraft 1d20+10=23 "uhmm...."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2014)

Drell touches down beside Ricket and Charlie and waits for Talon's analysis of the sword. She's still very interested in what exactly the thing does, even if she isn't expecting anything world-shattering.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 13, 2014)

((Responding in order as lunch allows))



Kuno said:


> "I'm sorry..."  Kaylee puts a comforting hand on Lion and sighs with her.  "There is nothing anyone can say or do that will take away your pain."  She frowns only imagining what the creature is going through.  "For the time being, why don't you stay with us.  We could really use your help.  Like Yuki said, we are lost souls too.  Plus it would give you a purpose for a time..."  Sadly she rubs the griffon's neck and makes sure that she isn't injured anymore.
> 
> Diplomacy:
> Roll(1d20)+20:
> ...



The griffon isn't injured and has fought off the poison on its own though it will take some  time to recover from the lingering effects.

The griffon pushes into Kaylee's massage appreciating the affection as it chatters sadly, (("what purpose?   My mate is dead, I have no young to raise, nothing left to avenge or defend."))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 13, 2014)

soulnova said:


> _*"...The Black Wind..."*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The large wolf skulks back a step and rises up, clearly defensive even discussing the matter, "where the black wind blows all die.  But even death does not free them, there hunt becomes the black hunt.  Twisted, foul destruction without end."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn sits down cross legged crossbow still in hand
> "The meaning in the black hunt is in the hunt itself and the changes it brings. For what else is there? Death? I've already died once and came back. So has another in our group along with me. There are things worse than death, we have seen one of the levels of hell itself. We remember past lives as well, most of us. Another was an elf and turned into a fey just recently. There is a good chance at some point you won't be restricted to your form considering your intelligence and you wouldn't have to worry about being treated as a common animal ever again. Of course you likely take some pride in who you are."
> Diplomacy: 1d20+15
> 13+15 = 28


The wolf snarls, "you are a weak and pathetic two legs.  You cling to your weapons and hide throwing your bolts a f wood and steel.  Go fight the black wind and die."


----------



## Kuno (May 13, 2014)

Continuing to massage the griffon's neck, Kaylee frowns.  "Stay with us for the time.  I don't want you to be alone and I could use some companionship."  She knows there is not much more to say, nothing could really make Lion feel any better at the moment.  "Besides, maybe we can try and stop this from happening to other families..."  She will stand by Lion and wait for Duncan to come out of the hut that he is exploring.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 13, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The large wolf skulks back a step and rises up, clearly defensive even discussing the matter, "where the black wind blows all die.  But even death does not free them, there hunt becomes the black hunt.  Twisted, foul destruction without end."



"Undead? Now that seems interesting."


WorkingMoogle said:


> The wolf snarls, "you are a weak and pathetic two legs.  You cling to your weapons and hide throwing your bolts a f wood and steel.  Go fight the black wind and die."



"I stick to what I'm good at, and what I'm good at is accuracy with little to no error the same with my eyes, my power lies in skill and finesse that is effective as power. Skills that for example that would allow me to grapple you and have you be unable to escape easily. You are going to die here if we leave you as is. But I've been reminded of something... Do you mind if we heal your wounds and remove those bolts? Afterwards we can part ways."


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2014)

> "Twisted, foul destruction without end"



"Then it must be stopped, for such foul blight will spread all over without a doubt. Don't you see? If such thing is not contained and faced... if it grows... there won't be a place to hide. No place to run. Whether you like it or not, you will become part of the Black Hunt. Is sounds like the Un-dead we know, perhaps even fouler, but we could find a way to deal with it like the Undead."

*"Would you rather face the Black Wind alone and without hope in the future?...Or find a way to stop it with us?* Otherwise, I'll heal you and you can turn your back now and return to the wilds... for as long as the Black Wind takes to get there. "


((How strong is ulysesn without weapons? Uly could offer to show his natural strength that way. Perhaps even spells? It is your own magic after all. In anycase, Tassara will provide Positive Channel for both of them. ))

Positive Channel 4d10=29


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 13, 2014)

((How strong is ulysesn without weapons? Uly could offer to show his natural strength that way. Perhaps even spells? It is your own magic after all. In anycase, Tassara will provide Positive Channel for both of them. ))

((CMB+21, str 10, just entangle apparently))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Great, safest place out here in the wilds," Ricket says to the rescued. "Well, Big T go ahead and identify what this weird sword is." Ricket let's Big T identify the sword.


The golem picks up the sword apparently without care and begins examining it.  There's no apparent spellcasting however there is a faint active magic on his fingertips as he probes the sword (the specific type of which fluctuates as he works).  "Utility/tool, type weapon, classification sword.  Material iron alloy resembling steel, carbon enrichment from extraplanar limestone-like rock.  Exact source is not known to this one."  He continues his examination without apparent emotion or interest, "alloy appears have destructive reactions with life energy, interfere with natural and magical healing processes."

"Blade is enhanced by planar energies, enhancement is of typical type for improving power and accuracy of blade.  Enhancement has atypical flow; analyzing," he pauses apparently frozen for several minutes.  To Max/anyone using detect magic the slight pulses of magical energy flicker rapidly in a progressive pattern.  When he is finished he continues from where he left off, "enhancement appears to have achieved sentience however is non-responsive.  Hypothesis sentience is currently in a comatose state.  Theory suggests application of appropriate energy to awaken."

Apparently through with his analysis he offers the blade back to Max or whomever wants it.



Kuno said:


> Continuing to massage the griffon's neck, Kaylee  frowns.  "Stay with us for the time.  I don't want you to be alone and I  could use some companionship."  She knows there is not much more to  say, nothing could really make Lion feel any better at the moment.   "Besides, maybe we can try and stop this from happening to other  families..."  She will stand by Lion and wait for Duncan to come out of  the hut that he is exploring.



Lion lets out one plaintive chirping sound, (("_why?_")).  The sound is simple but it has an unusual depth to it, Kaylee gets the impression that the creature is clearly awash, looking for meaning.

Duncan finds the shack mostly empty of anything of interest.  From the setup it's apparently just used as a stopoff/resting point when coming/going from deeper in the wilds.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I stick to what I'm good at, and what I'm good  at is accuracy with little to no error the same with my eyes, my power  lies in skill and finesse that is effective as power. Skills that for  example that would allow me to grapple you and have you be unable to  escape easily. You are going to die here if we leave you as is. But I've  been reminded of something... Do you mind if we heal your wounds and  remove those bolts? Afterwards we can part ways."


The wolf seems almost laughing in his voice, "you are a scrawny nothing.  I could shake you apart in my jaws if your friends weren't here to save you."  The wolf tenses as if to jump at Ulysesn before going back to a slow pace, "if I was half as weak as you say, why do you have interest in me?  To serve as some pet lap-dog?  A mount?  That I might have the honor of hauling you around?"



soulnova said:


> *"Would you rather face the Black Wind alone and without hope in the future?...Or find a way to stop it with us?*  Otherwise, I'll heal you and you can turn your back now and return to  the wilds... for as long as the Black Wind takes to get there. "


"Where the black wind blows is death itself.  Even the youngest pup knows that no matter how long you fight death the end is the same.  I will hunt in the rich lands in the South.  If the black wind comes further south I will take my chances in the land of man, perhaps I will feast on the soft two-legs."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 13, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The wolf seems almost laughing in his voice, "you are a scrawny nothing.  I could shake you apart in my jaws if your friends weren't here to save you."  The wolf tenses as if to jump at Ulysesn before going back to a slow pace, "if I was half as weak as you say, why do you have interest in me?  To serve as some pet lap-dog?  A mount?  That I might have the honor of hauling you around?"



"A sort of selfishness. I need many strong bonds, nothing else... I don't expect more from you than from anyone I've met."
Ulysesn yawns
"I'd be more than glad to prove my point if you want to press it."
Ulysesn puts away his crossbow


----------



## Vergil (May 13, 2014)

Duncan comes out of the hut reporting that he didn't find anything. He looks at the visibly depressed Griffon

"No luck eh? Well, just tell the lass that life is more about the things ye've lost. happiness and a fulfillment in life can be found through ways that ye never thought possible, but only if yer willing te no give up on it. It may seem hopeless right now but I promise there's still purpose to find in this life - ye just have te look for it."

"For example, a group of adventurers that helped ye out and would love te have ye a part of our wee group, if for no other reason than we like ye." Duncan smiles warmly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 13, 2014)

"You fight like a starved, caged bear.  I'd love to have you around." Yuki grins happily at Lion, after Duncan's statement.


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2014)

Ricket looks around for a sec then picks up the sword. In hand he knocks a few times, like on a door, and says "Anyone at home?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team griffon_ 




The griffon paws the ground a bit considering the others words and chirps to Kaylee, the one who can understand her (("to fight and search forever?  Is that all there is?"))






Unlosing Ranger said:


> "A sort of selfishness. I need many strong bonds, nothing else... I don't expect more from you than from anyone I've met."
> Ulysesn yawns
> "I'd be more than glad to prove my point if you want to press it."
> Ulysesn puts away his crossbow


The large wolf growls again then gives a sort or snort, "There's no point in killing you only to get tore apart by your pack.  You're sniviling and weak and the black wind will end you."  With no further comment the creature turns and trots away.



Muk said:


> Ricket looks around for a sec then picks up the sword. In hand he knocks a few times, like on a door, and says "Anyone at home?"


There's no response from the sword.


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2014)

"Foul Creature, you shall not escape your punishment!" Ricket shouts and uses the sword like a bouncing hammer to attack the winter wolf. 

Initiative:
1d20+1
17+1 = 18


*Spoiler*: _attack_ 




1d20+18
17+18 = 35

1d20+18
3+18 = 21

1d20+18
5+18 = 23

1d20+18
5+18 = 23

1d20+18
19+18 = 37




Damage: No idea!!


----------



## Kuno (May 14, 2014)

"No, not at all."  Kaylee smiles softly.  "What we are doing is trying to make a safer world.  Protect the wildes and all those that live in it.  So that we can help prevent the pain you are feeling to be laid at the feet of so many more."  She continues the massage for the moment.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The large wolf growls again then gives a sort or snort, "There's no point in killing you only to get tore apart by your pack.  You're sniviling and weak and the black wind will end you."  With no further comment the creature turns and trots away.



Ulysesn pulls his bow out and shoots the wolf.
attack: 1d20+25
18+25 = 43
dmg: 1d8+14
5+14 = 19


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2014)

((If Ricket is able to hear new combat he'll join with his sword and use bouncing 'hammer' with the new sword xD))


----------



## soulnova (May 14, 2014)

> "If the black wind comes further south I will take my chances in the land of man, perhaps I will feast on the soft two-legs."



Tassara frowns visibly concerned about the wolf's suggestion of eating more people... but Ulysesn attacks first and so, Tassara joins him. 

"I'm sorry, but the problem is... I do actually believe you" she gives Hayao a glance, a signal for support.


Init 1d20=14

She moves in closer to fight the Winter Wolf with her halberd. *She will attempt to help flank the wolf, either with Hayao or/and Kathy.*


*Round 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Tassara moves closer and Attacks:
atk 1d20+10=13
dmg 1d10+3+8=16




*Round  2-5*
She does full attacks and does 5ft to try to block his escape.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Atk 1d10+3+8=16

1d20+10;1d20+5 → [14,10] = (24)
1d20+10;1d20+5 → [8,5] = (13)

1d20+10;1d20+5 → [3,10] = (13)
1d20+10;1d20+5 → [3,5] = (8)

1d20+10;1d20+5 → [15,10] = (25)
1d20+10;1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22)

1d20+10;1d20+5 → [13,10] = (23)
1d20+10;1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16)


Dmg 1d10+3+8=16

1d10+3+8 → [8,3,8] = (19)
1d10+3+8 → [6,3,8] = (17)

1d10+3+8 → [6,3,8] = (17)
1d10+3+8 → [4,3,8] = (15)

1d10+3+8 → [6,3,8] = (17)
1d10+3+8 → [8,3,8] = (19)

1d10+3+8 → [8,3,8] = (19)
1d10+3+8 → [1,3,8] = (12)




-----------

"Kathy, charge!" Tassara orders the cat.

*Kathy*


*Round 1*
Kathy will charge and POUNCE/allowing rake damage on the wolf and try to grab him.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attacks
1d10+3+8=16
1d20+14 → [18,14] = (32) Bite
1d20+14 → [4,14] = (18) Claw
1d20+14 → [20,14] = (34) Claw
1d20+14 → [17,14] = (31) Rake-Claw
1d20+14 → [20,14] = (34) Rake-Claw

Damage
2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [6,5,7] = (18) bite
2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [5,7] = (12) claw
2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [3,7] = (10)claw
2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [6,7] = (13) rake
2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [8,7] = (15) rake

Grab checks 1d20+14=16, 1d20+14=21, 1d20+14=30, 1d20+14=19, 1d20+14=17??




*Round 2 -5 *
If possible Kathy will shred the wolf to bits with Full Attacks.  



*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+14=16, 1d20+14=21, 1d20+14=30, 1d20+14=19, 1d20+14=17
Attacks
1d20+12 → [1,12] = (13) Bite
*1d20+12 → [20,12] = (32) *CRIT** Claw
1d20+12 → [16,12] = (28) Claw
1d20+12 → [7,12] = (19) Rake
*1d20+12 → [20,12] = (32) *CRIT**  Rake

1d20+12 → [12,12] = (24)
1d20+12 → [18,12] = (30)
1d20+12 → [9,12] = (21)
1d20+12 → [14,12] = (26)
1d20+12 → [3,12] = (15)

1d20+12 → [2,12] = (14)
1d20+12 → [14,12] = (26)
1d20+12 → [10,12] = (22)
1d20+12 → [14,12] = (26)
1d20+12 → [6,12] = (18)

1d20+12 → [1,12] = (13)
1d20+12 → [4,12] = (16)
1d20+12 → [11,12] = (23)
1d20+12 → [10,12] = (22)
1d20+12 → [6,12] = (18)




Damage 

*2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [6,4,7] = (17) Bite* *crit*
2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [3,7] = (10) Claw
2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [5,7] = (12) claw
2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [5,7] = (12) rake
*2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [4,7] = (11) rake* *crit*


2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [1,5,7] = (13)
2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [4,7] = (11)
2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [3,7] = (10)
2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [4,7] = (11)
2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [6,7] = (13)


2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [3,3,7] = (13)
2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [2,7] = (9)
2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [5,7] = (12)
2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [4,7] = (11)
2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [16,7] = (23)


2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [2,1,7] = (10)
2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [2,7] = (9)
2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [2,7] = (9)
2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [3,7] = (10)
2d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d6+7;1d16+7 → [8,7] = (15)


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Griffon_ 




((Blah, I should make you roll bluff for that  ))

(("_If you say so,_")) she doesn't sound convinced but at the same time she doesn't really have any other options.  (("_If you want me to come with you I will, I owe you that much, and I have nothing else._"))

Yuki finds a fine pair of bracers and an unusual looking ring on the man along with a purse of coins (34gp, 24sp, 49cp).







*Spoiler*: _Team Winter Wolf_ 




Tassara and Kathy move to follow the wolf just as it increases its speed to a full blown run (250' movement), it's quickly lost from view in the dense forest.






*Spoiler*: _Team wagon_ 




The "combat" is too quiet to hear, not that there's really a "combat" to speak of.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2014)

Ulysesn shrugs
"He'll probably pop back up eventually."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 14, 2014)

"Oooh, what 're these?" she looks down at the bracers and ring that she pulls off the mage, trying to figure out what they do.  

Spellcraft-
Roll(1d20)+2:
16,+2
Total:18


----------



## kluang (May 14, 2014)

"Magic ring?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 14, 2014)

She looks back at Zozaria, "Looks like it's weird enough to be, Zozo."


----------



## soulnova (May 14, 2014)

"Well, we  might as well go back to the wagons now. No point on staying around" Tassara sighs and motions Kathy to come along with them. If there are any wolves left, she will use Handle Animal/Wild empathy to help Uly with it and offer channeling.

If Ricket asks, she will explain the wolf was too fast to chase... "we need to keep an eye out"


----------



## Vergil (May 15, 2014)

Duncan looks at the ring Yuki is examining. 

"Mind if I have a look?"

Spellcraft:
Roll(1d20)+18:
18,+18
Total:36


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Well, we  might as well go back to the wagons now. No point on staying around" Tassara sighs and motions Kathy to come along with them. If there are any wolves left, she will use Handle Animal/Wild empathy to help Uly with it and offer channeling.
> 
> If Ricket asks, she will explain the wolf was too fast to chase... "we need to keep an eye out"



Ulysesn follows after.
"He'd have to bring a lot of wolves to manage it."


----------



## Muk (May 15, 2014)

"I am gonna try and see if we can make this sword talk somehow. Big T do you know which type of energy would wake the sentient up?" Ricket looks over to Big T.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 15, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Well, we  might as well go back to the wagons  now. No point on staying around" Tassara sighs and motions Kathy to come  along with them. If there are any wolves left, she will use Handle  Animal/Wild empathy to help Uly with it and offer channeling.
> 
> If Ricket asks, she will explain the wolf was too fast to chase... "we need to keep an eye out"


((The other wolves are all dead))



Muk said:


> "I am gonna try and see if we can make this sword  talk somehow. Big T do you know which type of energy would wake the  sentient up?" Ricket looks over to Big T.


"This one lacks the information requested.  Speculation: sword is designed to destructively interfere with life energy, sentience may feed off of this reaction."



Captain Obvious said:


> "Oooh, what 're these?" she looks down  at the bracers and ring that she pulls off the mage, trying to figure  out what they do.
> 
> Spellcraft-
> Roll(1d20)+2:
> ...


((In order to identify a magical item, other than a potion or a scroll, you need to be able to cast 'detect magic' or something similar that lets you see the magical aura of an item.  Potions or scrolls you can identify simply by their visible properties.))



Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at the ring Yuki is examining.
> 
> "Mind if I have a look?"
> 
> ...


The bracers are 'bracers of armor +1 (1000gp market price);' a basic defensive magical item typically employed by wizards and sorcerers that cannot wear armor.

The ring is a 'ring of feather falling (2200gp market price);' a ring that when worn slows falling automatically to a manageable speed.


----------



## soulnova (May 15, 2014)

"Did you kill the wolf?" Max asks curiously seeing he's not with them.

"No, he got away. He was very fast..." she moves closer to the people who were saved. "Are you alright? Do you need healing?" she will provide channeling if this is the case. "Don't worry, you are safe now. I'm Sister Tassara of the Silver Mist... we are heading towards the closest town. You should come with us until then... May I have your names?"

Diplomacy 1d20+18=29


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 15, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Did you kill the wolf?" Max asks curiously seeing he's not with them.
> 
> "No, he got away. He was very fast..." she moves closer to the people who were saved. "Are you alright? Do you need healing?" she will provide channeling if this is the case. "Don't worry, you are safe now. I'm Sister Tassara of the Silver Mist... we are heading towards the closest town. You should come with us until then... May I have your names?"
> 
> Diplomacy 1d20+18=29



((In the DM interest of getting things moving I'm going to say the three ran off as soon as they were out of the tree and quickly vanished off to wherever npcs despawn to when you turn your back on them.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((In the DM interest of getting things moving I'm going to say the three ran off as soon as they were out of the tree and quickly vanished off to wherever npcs despawn to when you turn your back on them.))



((Darn, no free kills))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Griffon_ 




After searching the area you pack up and head on.  After a short time traveling you arrive at the river.

It's wide, deep, and fairly brisk.  The river's about 50' across here and a good 10-15' deep.

((Mechanics-wise it's a DC 15 swim check to swim at half your speed for a round (so unless you're move 100' you'll need at least two swim checks to cross if you're swimming))

Each of the four carts is pulled by two oxen, they're +6 swim so they can actually swim across if they're not encumbered (which they are when strapped in to the carts).

Granted you can simply wait for the rest of the party to arrive too, there's no visible threat or need to rush at the moment.





*Spoiler*: _Team Wyvern_ 




You pack up and move on, after a while of following the tracks you come across a small hunting shack of sorts.

Outside is the corpse of a wyvern and a man.  The wyvern's mostly intact the man's been tore apart by some large animal.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 15, 2014)

“So, we should probably wait for the others, huh?” Yuki says idly, scuffing a strange symbol in the dirt not that far away from the leading cart, not focusing on anything in particular, waiting for the others to come to a decision.


----------



## Kuno (May 15, 2014)

"I think that would be for the best."  Kaylee nods in agreement before hoping off of the lead cart.  "We need to figure out if we have to cross or what is going on."  Wandering over toward Yuki, Kaylee then scowls at the drawing in the dirt.  "I know that symbol.  Why do I know that symbol?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 15, 2014)

"Oh, this?  It's something I used to make back when I was in the wilds.  Was kind of a way to mark my territory then.  Or to tell myself where I had gone." She gave a shrug to the druid.  "So I don't know where you saw it."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2014)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I can only make a reasonable guess to what happened here..." Ulysesn sighs and looks at the man's wounds to be sure.
Knowledge(arcana): 1d20+10
11+10 = 21
Survival: 1d20+14
3+14 = 17


----------



## Muk (May 15, 2014)

"I believe this is the mage that escaped earlier. The deed is done, yet our friends are missing. Maybe they went further ahead. Let us hurry and follow the tracks," Ricket says.


----------



## kluang (May 16, 2014)

"Waiting sounds good."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I can only make a reasonable guess to what happened here..." Ulysesn sighs and looks at the man's wounds to be sure.
> Knowledge(arcana): 1d20+10
> 11+10 = 21
> Survival: 1d20+14
> 3+14 = 17



The wounds are clearly from some sort of animal or beast, claws and beaks.  It's consistent with what a griffon might do but Ulysesn can't really say for sure.  A similar creature like a hippogriff or owlbear would leave similar wounds.


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2014)

"Hold on a minute" *sigh* "Can?t leave the body like this" She will give a prayer and cremate the body with magic. 

"Alright, let's move"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The wounds are clearly from some sort of animal or beast, claws and beaks.  It's consistent with what a griffon might do but Ulysesn can't really say for sure.  A similar creature like a hippogriff or owlbear would leave similar wounds.



"Hmmm."
Ulysesn stays silent about the matter.


soulnova said:


> "Hold on a minute" *sigh* "Can?t leave the body like this" She will give a prayer and cremate the body with magic.
> 
> "Alright, let's move"


Ulysesn nods
"The sooner we get to town the better."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 16, 2014)

"Team Wyvern" moves on after their brief stop and about thirty minutes later they reunite with the others at the riverbank (see my earlier post for a description).


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 16, 2014)

Yuki gives a side glance at the rest of the party arriving, "Well, looks like they got here without much trouble." she mumbles to herself, quietly turning to the carts, trying to look busy.


----------



## Muk (May 16, 2014)

"Hey, Yuki got a moment for a chat?" Ricket asks her after arriving with the rest of the group.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 16, 2014)

She looks up at Ricket, "Hey Ricket, yeah I guess I do." she turns to the paladin.


----------



## Vergil (May 16, 2014)

"Alright guys?" Duncan says with a smile - doing his usual thing of forgetting what was in the past. "How'd you guys get on? We managed te free the Griffon. I think Kaylee has a new friend."

"Listen....can we put all the nasty shit behind us and move on as a happy group again. I kinda miss the fun we had. I reckon what might be good would be to set down some non negotiable rules for the party, based on our own beliefs, just so we know what te expect and te respect ech other's wishes. So say for example Hayao - I know yer a bit sore about the demon bein let free. So from here on out I'll say that if there is a demon or anything that is evil, then I will defer te you te make the final call.Likewise Kaylee was upset at the plight of our animal companions here - and I don't think she will negotiate much on that point."

"Mine are ....odd. I never thought I'd put anothers well being before my own, but my loyalties lie with Kaylee. I will do nothing te put her in harm's way."

"If ye have any beliefs that ye feel strongly about then I guess now would be a good time te air them? But please try not te belittle the belief of others." He looks sternly at Drellina


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Alright guys?" Duncan says with a smile - doing his usual thing of forgetting what was in the past. "How'd you guys get on? We managed te free the Griffon. I think Kaylee has a new friend."
> 
> "Listen....can we put all the nasty shit behind us and move on as a happy group again. I kinda miss the fun we had. I reckon what might be good would be to set down some non negotiable rules for the party, based on our own beliefs, just so we know what te expect and te respect ech other's wishes. So say for example Hayao - I know yer a bit sore about the demon bein let free. So from here on out I'll say that if there is a demon or anything that is evil, then I will defer te you te make the final call.Likewise Kaylee was upset at the plight of our animal companions here - and I don't think she will negotiate much on that point."
> 
> ...


Ulysesn stays next to Makenna and is looking at the griffon
"Mind giving us the details on your little escapade first?"


----------



## Muk (May 16, 2014)

"Hey, that's what friends are for," Ricket says to Yuki. "Well let us cross the river before someone drowns. Any good ideas?"

((so we have 2 carts full of treasure/party bank; and another 4 ox from the hunters? what are the ox pulling and whats on it xD))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 16, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Hey, that's what friends are for," Ricket says to Yuki. "Well let us cross the river before someone drowns. Any good ideas?"
> 
> ((so we have 2 carts full of treasure/party bank; and another 4 ox from the hunters? what are the ox pulling and whats on it xD))



You have:
1 large cart: Party treasure (Ricket pulling?)
1 large cart: Party treasure (Talon pulling?)
1 large cart: Tied up Wyvern (two draft horses pulling)
1 medium cart: Meat/hides (Ox pulling)
1 medium cart: Meat/hides (Ox pulling)
1 medium cart: Two medium cages with 5 total owlbear pups (Ox pulling)
1 medium cart: Large, empty cage (Ox pulling)

(The last four are from the caravan "Team Griffon" picked up)


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 16, 2014)

"Depends, how well can you swim?" She smirks, "On one of the carts, there's five owlbear chicks.  Another has...various goods in it, meat, pelts, that sort of thing.  I have that one spell still on that Kaylee casted on me.  And...Maybe this might help." She pauses, taking a few steps towards the river, and tries to run across, if she finds out it wouldn't support her, she won't try more than a step.



> At 6th level, a ninja learns to move while barely touching the surface underneath her. As a full-round action, she can move up to twice her speed, ignoring difficult terrain. While moving in this way, any surface will support her, no matter how much she weighs. This allows her to move across water, lava, or even the thinnest tree branches. She must end her move on a surface that can support her normally. She cannot move across air in this way, nor can she walk up walls or other vertical surfaces.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 16, 2014)

^ Yuki can run across like that with up to her light load of encumbrance.


----------



## Vergil (May 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn stays next to Makenna and is looking at the griffon
> "Mind giving us the details on your little escapade first?"



"Aye fair enough, We freed the griffon, she wanted vengeance and tore the mage up te bits. Got this nice ring of featherfall and armored bracers off him." Duncan says forthrightly,  "We were tryin not te kill him but the Griffon got the killing blow - not that I blame the poor girl. Seein yer partner beaten and killed like that, then bein captured.....If that happened te Kaylee....I'd do a lot more than kill just him. But we didn't hurt the captors, they ran off te Lord knows where after they shat themselves. What about you?"


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2014)

Tassara smiles when she sees the other group. 

"That sounds like a good idea. We don't really have rules for our encounters..."


"I have a request on my own if you don't mind... To not attack people who are sleeping. That's the most cowardly way one can kill. Knocked out people are alright because they already defended and fought themselves" if Nissa is around she gives her a serious (but non-threatening) look. 

"Other ideas worth considering..."



We should avoid violence when there are less bloody paths available. 
When encountering hostile or unfriendly people, we should attempt diplomacy first. Intimidation only leads to more enemies in the long run. 
If attacked without knowing the reason, we should be able to defend ourselves with lethal force.
If someone is attacking us because a misunderstanding or is much more weaker, we should use only non-lethal force. 
If we cannot take criminals to the authorities and their crimes aren't 'that terrible'...  we will mark them as robbers and the like, to let people know.
If the authorities are corrupt or evil then we should avoid direct confrontation with them and find a way to unmask their ill dealings.    
When encountering non-aggressive Demons and Devils we should still dismiss them or seal them at the very least. Kill them would be ideal, as for Hayao's request.
Aggressive demons/devils get the sword like what happened at the Vanishing Village.
Evil creatures that threaten innocent people also should be dealt with. If they are not  an immediate threat to us or others, we should give them a chance to turn their ways around to do good first. If this fails then, clearly, they must be stopped.
As mentioned before, do not kill people who are sleeping. (coup) We are not cowards. (( Nissa ಠ_ಠ))  

"What do you think? Does this sounds good to you? Do you have any other ideas?"


----------



## Vergil (May 16, 2014)

Duncan ponders this. "Well my favourite ability is tryin te put folk te sleep when we are in battle. Would ye be opposed te me killin them in that instance? Pretty much the coolest thing about my witch like abilities. "

"Also - Blackrose - I still don't think she was all that bad - I don't like killing demons that are no harm te us, but in respect of Hayao's wishes I'll leave judgement te him in the future. I think Kaylee will definitely have a couple of thing te say on it. Of course we don't want te be too restrictive or else we won't remember anythin and it gives the chance for contradictions, dependin on the situation."

"I'm sure Mr Paladin would like te put a few words in that too."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 16, 2014)

Yuki will determine if there's any immediate threat on the other side.  Running back over to the party immediately if there is no threat.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+15:
14,+15
Total:29


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 16, 2014)

Hayao considers Duncan's explanation and nods to Tassara's response, running a few fingers through his hair slowly, before nodding to him, silently. He still seems to be distracted but at the very least acknowledges this agreement sincerely.


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2014)

"I knew Black Rose wasn't an immediate threat to us, which is why I didn't attacked her. But... of course, I wished to keep her sealed, not for our sake, but the sake of others. In any case, I was willing to leave her there if we found a way out without breaking the seal..."


"Uhm... I do realize your ability is quite good, Duncan... but that magic seems better suited to spy or look for information rather than use it in an all out fight. Although it would be a wonderful option for the 'non-lethal' approach..."


"So, I would rather not use it unless is completely necessary. Magical sleep is a slippery slope for me..."  she's honestly distressed at the possibility.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Aye fair enough, We freed the griffon, she wanted vengeance and tore the mage up te bits. Got this nice ring of featherfall and armored bracers off him." Duncan says forthrightly,  "We were tryin not te kill him but the Griffon got the killing blow - not that I blame the poor girl. Seein yer partner beaten and killed like that, then bein captured.....If that happened te Kaylee....I'd do a lot more than kill just him. But we didn't hurt the captors, they ran off te Lord knows where after they shat themselves. What about you?"



"Saved a few people from wolves, tried to talk things out with a talking wolf. The usual."
Ulysesn shrugs and sighs
"Something tells me things will be harder from here on regarding towns. I was worrying about the incident when the town blew up. But now this... No doubt we'll have troubles."


----------



## Kuno (May 16, 2014)

Still staring at the symbol on the ground she flinches for some unknown reason, the druid seems distracted for a moment before listening to the others.  "And, no belittling the ideals of others."  She crossed her arms and glared at a couple of them.  "Just because you don't believe in something doesn't mean that is wrong or worthless.  If you respect others they shall respect yours."  It is fairly obvious that Kaylee is talking about the incident before.  

Clearing her throat she gestures toward the griffon.  "This is the lion that dances in the wind to strike at her prey."  she smiles at her.  "She said it is okay to call her Lion."  After introducing their new companion she looks around.

"Yuki!  Get back here!"  Kaylee rubs her forehead and yells at her friend when she realized that the monk had crossed the river.  "Do we even know for sure we need to the cross the river?  I say that we travel down the river a bit looking for a bridge or shallower or slower area."  Looking over the area she will look for tracks that might indicate what or where people may travel along the river.

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
8,+21
Total:29

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
12,+20
Total:32


----------



## kluang (May 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Saved a few people from wolves, tried to talk things out with a talking wolf. The usual."
> Ulysesn shrugs and sighs
> "Something tells me things will be harder from here on regarding towns. I was worrying about the incident when the town blew up. But now this... No doubt we'll have troubles."



"In trouble is where we shine."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 16, 2014)

Yuki sighs dramatically, "Alright fine, Kaylee!" she shouts in a pouting tone, charging back over the river again, trying to slide into a stop, accidentally slamming into the elven samurai, grabbing him by his waist as she falls to the ground.  "A-ah, sorry." she stutters out, still dazed by the tackle.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 16, 2014)

Hayao blinks as he goes for an unexpected tumble, slowly sitting up as he looks up at Yuki, grabbing for his glasses and setting them on his face neatly. A few tentative blinks to make sure everything was fine, and then he looks over at her. "It's fine. Are you...ok?" he asks, though his tone implies a question that reaches further than their immediate situation.

No, his eyes ask, _'Are we ok?'_


----------



## Vergil (May 16, 2014)

"Hm - well, I suppose. I didn't know ye were opposed te me usin that ability during battle. I got a bunch of other powers I can use in it's place. I suppose I can use it te get them vulnerable and ye can decide what te do with them later." Duncan says before looking at Kaylee, "We have te respect the Wilds too; huntin for food and clothin is fine but for any other reason I'd say we have te defer te Kaylee, and like she said, we have te respect that this is her domain and she knows best when it comes te beasties and plants."

"That sound good?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2014)

kluang said:


> "In trouble is where we shine."



"No doubts there."
Ulysesn goes near the Wyvern carefully while the party messes around.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 16, 2014)

((I think this was all that was waiting for me, if there were others just nudge me I'll hit them when I can.  I'll do something longer with NPCs in a bit))



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki will determine if there's any immediate threat on the other side.  Running back over to the party immediately if there is no threat.
> 
> Perception-
> Roll(1d20)+15:
> ...


There's no sign of trouble on the far side of the river.



Kuno said:


> "Do we  even know for sure we need to the cross the river?  I say that we travel  down the river a bit looking for a bridge or shallower or slower area."   Looking over the area she will look for tracks that might indicate  what or where people may travel along the river.



There's no tracks but Kaylee knows enough about nature to say that there's likely some area that would be easier to cross than this.  How far away she can't say.

Upstream the river will certainly narrow -- eventually -- as the river gets closer to the source.  Either up or downstream will probably have some relative shallows that the group could go through (how difficult it will be to manage the wagons through it might vary).

(( XX  ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 16, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao blinks as he goes for an unexpected tumble, slowly sitting up as he looks up at Yuki, grabbing for his glasses and setting them on his face neatly. A few tentative blinks to make sure everything was fine, and then he looks over at her. "It's fine. Are you...ok?" he asks, though his tone implies a question that reaches further than their immediate situation.
> 
> No, his eyes ask, _'Are we ok?'_



Yuki's eyes settle into Hayao's, her eyes are filled with obvious emotional confusion.  She pulls the mask on her face down, allowing the elf to see the entirety of her face, ?I...think so.? she lowers her voice, speaking a whispered draconic.


*Spoiler*: _Draconic whispers because pretty much everyone can understand Elven._ 



?I don't know Hayao, what happened...it kind of hurt.  I realize what I said was just as bad.  Maybe worse.? she stares at the ground for a moment, ?You know I don't go against what I say...Hay...I know I hurt you.? she puts her hand gently on his, ?But I don't know exactly how you felt.  I never know how you feel.  I can't see how you feel inside.  No matter how much I try.? she sighs, "I'll admit I got really jealous, and I still am, mildly.  I'm still kind of angry at you and Tassy as well." she looks into his eyes again, "...At least tell me how you feel about it.  Then we can decide together."


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 16, 2014)

Hayao holds her gaze for as long as he can, then looks offside, nodding. "We should discuss this in private once we reach the otherside of the river. In town," he replies in Draconic.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 16, 2014)

She nods back at Hayao, "Okay." She picks herself up off the ground, then offers her hand to help him up, "We'll talk then." She looks at the rest of the party, "We going to get started or not?" She says with her signature grin crossing her lips again, if anything to hold back any other feelings she has.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

Drell shrugs at Duncan's words. "I will always hold the lives of civilized creatures in higher regard than others. I ask you not to agree, or even understand my opinions, but I do ask you to respect them, and hopefully not lord your supposed greater moral fibre over me. In return, I will respect your opinions, even though I do not understand them and refuse to agree with them." She shrugs, apparently uninterested in devoting much more time or energy to this topic of conversation.

"I have castings of fly, if they would make moving across the river easier."


----------



## Kuno (May 16, 2014)

Opening her mouth to say something to Drell, Kaylee decides better of it.  "What you say is exactly right."  She nods toward the former elf and looks at the river.  "I really don't think it is a good idea to leave the carts.  Their contents are quite valuable and I don't think they would be able to cross here.  We could go farther up the river, follow the banks until we find a better spot to cross."  Scowling she turns toward the group.  "Where exactly are we going?  Do we have to cross the river to get there?  Why do we have to cross the river?"


Foggy Memories:  Trying to figure out where they are and where they need to go.
Roll(1d20)+11:
15,+11
Total:26


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2014)

((And now a peak into the lives of NPCs  ))
*Makenna:* 

Makenna has been unusually quiet since the encounter with the wolves, her expression is unreadable for most of the trip but becomes somewhat darker since they arrived at the shack.

She offers no explanation and seems mostly focused on wanting to get to town.

She's clearly perturbed by the river (having previously established her utter lack of swimming ability). 


*Nissa:* 

Nissa is happy and talkative about nothing in particular while the group travels.  When they start discussing party behaviors she seems nonspecifically supportive apparently oblivious to any reburk from Tassara.

She's not terribly concerned about the river, she offers that she has 3 castings of fly available if the need is present.  She's unconcerned with it herself, confident that Fluffykins can make the swim with little effort.


*Talon* (golem)*:* 

Talon is silent unless addressed during the trip pulling the cart with no sign of complaint or effort.  It's unclear if it even acknowledges the river as a significant issue.



Kuno said:


> Foggy Memories:  Trying to figure out where they are and where they need to go.
> Roll(1d20)+11:
> 15,+11
> Total:26



Kaylee has a sneaking suspicion that about an hour downstream the river will be more shallow.  The carts might be a problem but it will be easier at least.

Assuming the party's looking for a reasonable size city that will be slightly out of the way.  They'll probably have to camp for the night or stay in a smaller village (that likely won't have rich goods available).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((And now a peak into the lives of NPCs  ))
> *Makenna:*
> 
> Makenna has been unusually quiet since the encounter with the wolves, her expression is unreadable for most of the trip but becomes somewhat darker since they arrived at the shack.
> ...



Ulysesn stops looking at the Wyvern and walks over next to Makenna then gently touches her on the back.
"If the river is bothering you that much I have a casting of air bubble prepared from now on or Yuki could carry you over easily enough. Or is it something else?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn stops looking at the Wyvern and walks over next to Makenna then gently touches her on the back.
> "If the river is bothering you that much I have a casting of air bubble prepared from now on or Yuki could carry you over easily enough. Or is it something else?"



Makenna shakes herself from her thoughts, "no, just thinking.  Well, the river's a problem but I'm sure you'll all figure something out."


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2014)

"Kaylee did you not have an ability to form stone? Let us just make a bridge here and carry each chest over one by one. I have little interest in going any further as it is already late. Or is it possible to ask your new flying friend to lift a few items over the river?" Ricket asks.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna shakes herself from her thoughts, "no, just thinking.  Well, the river's a problem but I'm sure you'll all figure something out."



"Oh, well if you need anything just tell me."


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2014)

"I understand Kaylee. I do share a similar connection with life" she pats Kathy as the jaguar rubs herself against her leg. "I guess I regard them the same, you know, people are part of nature too, they have just forgotten... We are one and the same. I agree they should have been stopped, or at least punished, but as I also value their lives, I would have wanted for things to go different."

"I believe the less violence is used to solve a problem or make a point, the better. That's not bad, isn't?"




Turning her attention to the matter of the river...

"I guess we could cross some of the chests flying first and then cross the other stuff... Uhm, Kaylee, what do you plan to do with the owlbear cubs? I don't believe it would be wise to bring them with us... at the town I'm sure they might be sold or killed. Just asking"

"*I can help move things. I have wings.* I'm sure they can tell Charlie. We in fact need a hood or something else. I don't think this cape is enough,  *Balls*"

Tassara Sense Motive for Makenna: 1d20+20=37 
Diplomacy 1d20+18=36

She approaches her and whispers "Is everything ok? Do you want to talk?"


----------



## Kuno (May 17, 2014)

"Right.  So nobody wants to just check downstream a bit."  Kaylee rolls her eyes at the group and tosses her hair behind her.  First she will cast waterwalk on Makenna.  "I think this will help keep you from getting wet."  She smiles at her then walks to the edge of the river.  "My spell wouldn't give us a long enough bridge."

Casting control water she will have the area directly in front of her drop to the lowest levels she can get them.  If it is a enough she will start moving the carts across.



Control Water:
Range long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level)
Area water in a volume of 10 ft./level by 10 ft./level by 2 ft./level (S)
Duration 10 min./level (D)
Saving Throw none; see text; Spell Resistance no

Lower Water: This causes water or similar liquid to reduce its depth by as much as 2 feet per caster level (to a minimum depth of 1 inch). The water is lowered within a squarish depression whose sides are up to caster level x 10 feet long. In extremely large and deep bodies of water, such as a deep ocean, the spell creates a whirlpool that sweeps ships and similar craft downward, putting them at risk and rendering them unable to leave by normal movement for the duration of the spell. When cast on water elementals and other water-based creatures, this spell acts as a slow spell (Will negates). The spell has no effect on other creatures.


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2014)

Max will cast Enlarge Person on themselves so Charlie will help cross as many things as he's able (chests, people or otherwise). They will also summon monster to help carry stuff as necessary. 

"*One*...two... *Three*/Three!"




((Had forgotten Tassara also has 4th lvl spells... . She can also provide airwalk and control water to help Kaylee))


----------



## Kuno (May 17, 2014)

"Sorry.  I wasn't ignoring you *Tassy*."  Kaylee says to the cleric.  "As far as the owlbears.  I'm still figuring out what to do with them.  I won't sell them but they are far too young to be just let loose into the wild.  Because their parents were probably killed, they would end up being a game of catch and kill for some other predator because they have had no training."  Frowning she continues to lead the carts across the lowered river.  "They might be good guards if we set up our own place..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh, well if you need anything just tell me."


Makenna nods silently and goes back to her thoughts.



soulnova said:


> She approaches her and whispers "Is everything ok? Do you want to talk?"


Makenna's clearly conflicted about a number of things.  She forces a smile to Tassara, "I'm just thinking about things Tassy.  Mostly about what must have happened back there."  She pauses searching, "I don't know, all I really know about griffons is from stories, legendary knights using them instead of horses.  And well," she struggles again clearly trying to phrase things neutrally, "I understand why Lion would be angry, I understand helping free her, but it still feels off to me."

Tassara gets the impression that there's something else she's thinking about that she's avoiding talking about.



Kuno said:


> "Right.  So nobody wants to just check downstream a  bit."  Kaylee rolls her eyes at the group and tosses her hair behind  her.  First she will cast waterwalk on Makenna.  "I think this will help  keep you from getting wet."  She smiles at her then walks to the edge  of the river.  "My spell wouldn't give us a long enough bridge."






Kuno said:


> Casting control water she will have the area directly in front of her  drop to the lowest levels she can get them.  If it is a enough she will  start moving the carts across.


Kaylee is able to create a path across the water for the group to cross.  The ground is very muddy though.  People probably won't have problems the carts are going to have a lot of trouble though.

Assuming the group's willing to move the stuff off the carts and manually traverse the river with those they can probably get the cart through the mud before the 70 minute duration spell ends.

((DM note, apparently my river is FAR too narrow, I'll have to remember this for next time  ))


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2014)

"Finally done," Ricket pushes the last cart with the owl bear cubs in them pass the river. "Shall we make camp here or somewhere else? Ulysesn, Kaylee you are the nature savvy ones, any suggestions?"


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2014)

"It feels off? In what sense?" Tassara asks curiously at Makenna. "If you are concerned about something... it should be wise to share it" she nods.


----------



## Kuno (May 17, 2014)

Looking around them Kaylee ponders their situation.  "It is really exposed here and a lot of animals will come to the river to drink at night..."  She will check the area for animal tracks and see if there is a place nearby that is better or to just stay here.  She will also check the weather and see how that will play into things.

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
10,+21
Total:31


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "It feels off? In what sense?" Tassara asks curiously at Makenna. "If you are concerned about something... it should be wise to share it" she nods.


"So many people died, it just feels wrong."  She gives an unhappy smile, "mostly I just need to come to terms with the fact that the real world isn't like the stories bards tell."  Her gaze flickers to Max/Charlie for a moment before she finishes, "that's really most of it."



Kuno said:


> Looking around them Kaylee ponders their situation.   "It is really exposed here and a lot of animals will come to the river  to drink at night..."  She will check the area for animal tracks and  see if there is a place nearby that is better or to just stay here.  She  will also check the weather and see how that will play into things.



Along the river would be a poor choice.  If they're set to camp for the night it would be wiser to move a little ways away and find a reasonable clearing.

Alternately if they push on until the evening they can exit the "wilds" altogether.  Arriving in a town might be difficult (or rather showing up at midnight with their menagerie might attract some unusual attention) but they would certainly find a "safe" field to make camp.


----------



## Kuno (May 17, 2014)

"Maybe we should just push on for a while."  Kaylee looks around and nods.  "See if we can't get through the wildes, I know most people would prefer that."  Once the carts are completely loaded back up, Kaylee will drive the lead one in the direction they need to go.


----------



## kluang (May 17, 2014)

"I'm with Kaylee on this."


----------



## Muk (May 18, 2014)

"Well if you think we can make it out of the wilds, sure why not," Ricket replies and readies himself to pushing on a little longer.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 18, 2014)

Yuki gives a glance to Hayao, obviously still very conflicted.  She turns to Ricket, "You want me to pull again?  I know you've had the burden for a while." she offers to the paladin as she starts stacking the stuff back into the carts.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 18, 2014)

Hayao, for his part, doesn't let any conflicting emotions he may or may not have bleed through, and falls into agreement with the others. "Let's simply push on, we're close enough now. It's only a little bit more, now."


----------



## Muk (May 18, 2014)

"Sure, I can use a break," Ricket lifts the last few cargo back into their carts and let Yuki pull it for a while. "Don't forget, be like lava to melt his eternal ice facade," he whispers to Yuki and winks towards Hayao.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 18, 2014)

Hayao's Perception checks aren't the best, so he just sort of looks at Ricket funny when he sees the wink without the whispered portion to match up to it!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 18, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "So many people died, it just feels wrong."  She gives an unhappy smile, "mostly I just need to come to terms with the fact that the real world isn't like the stories bards tell."  Her gaze flickers to Max/Charlie for a moment before she finishes, "that's really most of it."



Ulysesn moves over to gently hold Makenna's hand.
"Don't worry we'll get to town soon so you can relax. We'll talk about everything once we are there."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 18, 2014)

"What, slow moving and heated?" she whispers in response as she snorts quietly, responding to the paladin as she readies the cart behind her.  She will stay fairly quiet for the trip.


----------



## Muk (May 18, 2014)

"Just don't give up no matter what his icy expression may seem to tell you. You may need to show emotions for 2 people. And lava is a fire that doesn't extinguish," Ricket replies in a whisper.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 18, 2014)

((Short update while I do some work.  Post quickly and maybe I'll do another short update before bed  ))

The group moves on from the riverbank without issue.  South of the river the woods are thinner and the wagons are able to pick up a little speed.  They also do not encounter any trouble of note though whether this is simple good fortune or some other reason is left to the philosophers.

It's a few hours after dark, late evening, when they finally emerge from the woods into the grasslands of Eomr.  This close to the wilds there's little in the way of civilization though there are probably some small villages not too far off.  On the horizon they can see magically lit watchtowers in each direction, keeping an eye to the wilds for signs of major problems.

The party essentially has these options:

1) Camp here for the night.  Far safer than camping in the wilds, but still in a fairly wilderness area so far from "safe."

2) Find a village and see if they can get lodging there for the night.  The nearest village would be maybe an hour away.  The village would be "safe" (if indeed "safe" exists anymore) however they will attract a lot of attention and there probably won't be any merchants of note in the village.

3) Find a reasonable sized town or small city.  This would probably be 2-3 hours away.  There would be more accommodations there however there's a fair chance they'd be turned away from the city approaching in the middle of the night (any cities this close to the wilds would be walled and reasonably defended).  Even if they could get in they would attract a lot of attention (whether this is good or bad I'll leave to you).


----------



## Kuno (May 18, 2014)

Pulling back on the reigns of the oxen, Kaylee looks around.  "I think we should camp here for the night, well a bit back in the forest so our fire can be hidden.  In the morning we can proceed on toward one of the towns."  Jumping out wagon she waits to see if they will agree with her.

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
18,+21
Total:39


----------



## soulnova (May 18, 2014)

"I guess we could stay here and try in the morning for a big town or city. With these many animals and things, it would look weird if we come directly to a small village."

"If anything comes up, I'm sure we can handle it" Tassara looks around to the land of Eomr.


"*We can stay awake. I have darkvision...* Yeah, we have a ring of sustenance, we only need a couple of hours to be refreshed."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 18, 2014)

Letting loose of the cart, Yuki stands back, pulling off her cloak and tossing it on Max/Charlie's face.  "You might want something else to help hide you.  Kind of stick out if anyone comes to investigate tonight." she laughs, giving a teasing grin.  "Oh, I have wings!  And Four arms!  And a big demonic voice and draconic body!  Nobody will suspect a thing!"


----------



## soulnova (May 18, 2014)

"*Alright*, hehehehe" Charlie looks at Yuki, slightly surprised but nods at the human. "*We will use this.* Thanks" Charlie will take the first and second watch, sleep at lasts.

Tassara will attempt to use before going to sleep. She will still sleep all her hours.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 18, 2014)

"I'll stay awake with you," Hayao states, preparing to spend *Resolve* to stave off fatigue through the night. He sits a ways away, keeping his sword balanced on his knees as he watches over them. "Sleep."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 19, 2014)

((In a totally-not-trying-to-rush-things way  ))

The group makes camp for the night.  The night is short but otherwise uneventful.  The morning of November 25th breaks as people start rousing for their normal morning routines.

Talon (the golem) predictably stayed awake and silent through the night unless anyone approaches it.  It doesn't have any particular reaction to the morning.

Nissa uses 'keep watch' to help patrol through the night.  In the morning she dutifully studies from a tiny spellbook preparing her own spells for the day.

Makenna sleeps fitfully and rises slowly, apparently troubled by dreams again.  But she quickly busies herself helping with breakfast before excusing herself to her typical morning dance, part stretch, part meditation eyes closed listening to music only she can hear.


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2014)

"Morning everyone!" Tassara will cast Sacred Watch on the party. 

Max wakes up as human, having dispelled Charlie to sleep.  She will take some time to prepare herself for the day. She wont summon him right now, preferring to get to the town or city as a human.  "Thank you, Yuki" she gives back the cloak.


----------



## Vergil (May 19, 2014)

Spells for the day:

*Spoiler*: __ 





0th
Detect magic
Read magic
Detect Poison
Message

1st
Mage armor 
Mage armor
Mount
Command
Ear piercing scream
Ventriloquism
Warding Weapon

2nd
Touch of idiocy
Suggestion
Invisibility
Invisibility
Spectral hand

3rd
Blink
Witness
Witness
Summon monster 3

4th
Dimensional door x3




Duncan prepares his spells and takes some time to become focused with his psychic abilities. 

He also spends a little time checking around the area for herbs that he might be able to make some good stuff out of.

Herbalism:
1d20+18
3+18 = 21

He also wonders if he can combine the herbalism with the brewing skills and make some new concoctions, which he will totally try 

Brewing:
1d20+18
20+18 = 38

(Don't let that 20 go to waste!!)


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 19, 2014)

Yuki woke up energized and ready to start the day.  Her exercises consisted of jogging the camp, and then having Rin sit on her back, after apologizing to the blind woman for how she acted the day before, whilst she made many reps of push-ups, finishing them minutes before Max walked up.

Max's approach was expected, and Yuki gave one of her grins at the small woman.  “No problem Mouse.  Glad you could use it.” she takes the cloak back, stretching her body one last time, putting on the cloak, and then eating some rations, giving some to Aries who sits in the direction between her and Rin.

((Just figured those two should try to get along.   unless you think they shouldn't, which I can just change my post.))


----------



## kluang (May 19, 2014)

"Alright, lets get moving,"


----------



## Kuno (May 19, 2014)

With the morning light Kaylee wakes and begins her morning rituals.  After meditating she goes to the cart that has the meat and makes sure to select carefully the meat that should be given to the Talon, Brox, owlbears and Lion.  Talking soothingly as she feeds the pups bit by bit, trying to calm them and getting them use to her presence.


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2014)

Tassara will prepare her spells for the day. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



:::SPELLS CLERIC :::

lvl0
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Light
Create Water


lvl1
Bless
Bless
Bless
Protection From Evil
Protection From Evil
Sanctuary
-Obscuring Mist
-Bless Water
-Comprehend Language

lvl2
Resist Energy
Aling Weapon Good
Spiritual Weapon
Silence
-Pleasant Dreams
-Gentle Repose
-Hold Person
-Hold Person


Lvl 3
Speak with Dead
Blindness/Deafness
-Premonition
-Dispel Magic
-Searing Light
-Magic Circle against Evil
-Nap Stack


Lvl 4
-Air walk
Dismissal
Holy Smite
Dispel Magic
Sending



:::SPELLS DRUID :::

0
Resistance
Guidance
Purify Food and Water
Know Direction

1
-Entangle
-Entangle
-Produce Flame
-Longstrider
-Calm Animals
-Obscuring mist
-Endure Elements


2
-Cat's Grace
-Bull's Strength
-Reduce Animal
-Lesser Restoration
-Lesser Restoration
-Animal Trance

3
-Call Lightning
-Dominate Animal
-Protection from Energy
-Sleet Storm
-Spike Growth

4
-Flame Strike
Ice Storm
Control Water




After making some breakfast for everyone...
Cook  1d20+15=28

... Tassara will see if they are ready to move ahead. "It should take us a couple of hours to get there. We should be able to get there without much problem"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2014)

Ulysesn prepares his spells

*Spoiler*: __ 



Air bubble
Ironbeard
Resist Energy


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 19, 2014)

((Will try to follow up this post with the moving-on, kids are making that difficult though))



Vergil said:


> He also spends a little time checking around the area for herbs that he might be able to make some good stuff out of.
> 
> Herbalism:
> 1d20+18
> 3+18 = 21


Duncan spends half an hour while the others are packing up camp and finds four .  ((Market value 40gp each, valuable despite the limited adventurer use))



Kuno said:


> With the morning light Kaylee wakes and begins her  morning rituals.  After meditating she goes to the cart that has the  meat and makes sure to select carefully the meat that should be given to  the Talon, Brox, owlbears and Lion.  Talking soothingly as she feeds  the pups bit by bit, trying to calm them and getting them use to her  presence.


The owlbear cubs are pretty stir-crazy from being caged so long.  They tear into their food with ill tempers.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 19, 2014)

((Anxious to let people get to town so I can say we made it   If people have other things to do in camp by all means post them.))

The group packs up and heads on to the nearest large town.  After a few hours of travel they approach Obretiv, the largest city in the area.  It's walled and defended by a small castle keep (very common near the wilds).  The town is on the trade road leading between Eomr and Dnalgne (the road's historically used for trade, it sees little trade use anymore except for people either smuggling or who foolishly think a long trip near the wilds is worth the risk to avoid the tax charged on using portals).

Unusually outside the town walls is a veritable city of tents and ramshackle shacks.  There's lots of commotion in the shantytown of people going about their normal life.

The group can pick out banners marking groups of soldiers patrolling through the city ((anyone with ranks in knowledge: nobility will identify them as various banners of minor noble houses of the area, likely local garrisons, none of them are worth special note)).​


----------



## Kuno (May 19, 2014)

Slowing the cart that Kaylee is riding she looks around.  "Maybe I should stay outside with the animals.  I would hate for it to upset people."  She thinks for a moment.  "If someone doesn't mind taking a list to purchase things for me."

A thought crossed the druid's mind and she looked toward Duncan.  "Do you mind if I have that ring that we got?"  Kaylee asks knowing it might just come in handy.


----------



## Vergil (May 19, 2014)

"Eh? You....you want a ring...like...isn't it a bit soon? I mean I don't think I'm...."

Duncan looked around at the others for help.


----------



## Kuno (May 19, 2014)

Kaylee looks at Duncan confused.  "Um...Yeah...remember the ring of feather fall we got?"  She gives him a skeptical look, totally not understanding what he might be confused about.


----------



## Vergil (May 19, 2014)

"OH!" Duncan sighs in visible relief, "Yeah sure hon, here ye go" Duncan says happily handing it over making a note to educate Kaylee a bit more on civilized culture a bit more as they were in the city.

Duncan sighs at the sight of the shanty town.

"Hate seein people live like this." Duncan veers off from the group and goes towards the poverty stricken area. He looks around for someone who is willing to talk "What ye guys doin outside the main city? There's usually a good part and a not so good part of town. Never seen somethin like this before."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 19, 2014)

The dark haired woman allowed Ricket to pull the cart this morning, moving slowly in comparison to her usual pace in the center of all the carts.  Grey eyes glance timidly at the large walls of the town, ignoring the banter of Kaylee and Duncan, “So this is the place, huh?” she mumbles to herself, considering each of her options in turn.  “I can stay here with Kaylee, check out the city...see the stuff in this tent town...” her voice stays quiet as she looks at Hayao, “We're also supposed to...hmm...” she is flooded with emotions, and decides to wait to see what the others do.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2014)

Drell takes her share of the gold in a large sack and sets off for the town proper, pulling out her Wand of Disguise as she does so. She'll burn a charge on it to maker her appear like an elf rather than a fae, which will hopefully allow her to make it through the town gates without being bothered.

Once in the town, she'll take stock of the goods available. If there's a magic item store, she'll check it for a *Ring of Sustenance* (2500 gp). She'll then set off for the local blacksmith, where she'll put in an order for a custom item ((detailed in the OOC thread)).


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 19, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Hate seein people live like this." Duncan veers off from the group and goes towards the poverty stricken area. He looks around for someone who is willing to talk "What ye guys doin outside the main city? There's usually a good part and a not so good part of town. Never seen somethin like this before."



Duncan finds a grizzled older man walking towards the town with a pair of rabbits (er, ex-rabbits) tied up on his back.  He eyes Duncan appraisingly for a moment, "all the way from Dnalttocs?  City's 'full' won't let more in, won't let us travel West to try our luck there.  So we're stuck here for now.  Gonna have to change before the snows get here though, food's sparse enough as it is.  Gonna be trouble soon."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell takes her share of the gold in a large sack and sets off for the town proper, pulling out her Wand of Disguise as she does so. She'll burn a charge on it to maker her appear like an elf rather than a fae, which will hopefully allow her to make it through the town gates without being bothered.



She's relatively unbothered traveling through the shantytown (if you don't count whistles/crude remarks  ), but she's stopped at the gates.  The gates are closed and amply guarded, one guard addresses her politely, "the city's closed to visitors and refuges at the moment ma'am.  If you want to leave your name and reason for the visit we can see it's put on the appropriate waiting list."


----------



## Kuno (May 19, 2014)

Taking the wagons, Kaylee will make sure she isn't far from the city but be where there is nobody but their group nearby.  Preferably near a stream/river if possible.  Then she will go about making a list and figuring out how to allow the animals out.


----------



## kluang (May 19, 2014)

Zozaria looks at the various banner

Knowledge Nobility

1d20+15
7 + 15= 22


----------



## Vergil (May 19, 2014)

"Won't 'let you' travel West? What's te stop ye from just goin?" Duncan says , "A full city eh? Aye if folk are livin out here and they're bein dicks I'd probably make a bit of a ruckus meself."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 19, 2014)

kluang said:


> Zozaria looks at the various banner
> 
> Knowledge Nobility
> 
> ...


As mentioned there's a variety of different families represented, likely guards from their garrisons in the area.  None of them stand out as unusual to Zozaria.



Vergil said:


> "Won't 'let you' travel West? What's te stop ye  from just goin?" Duncan says , "A full city eh? Aye if folk are livin  out here and they're bein dicks I'd probably make a bit of a ruckus  meself."



The old man shugs, "soldiers, so far.  Some have made a run for it, most get turned back some don't.  Maybe they make it and are living it up.  But like I said, when the snows set in and what's left of hunting dries up in the area, well, hungry people tend to be less manageable."  He turns to head in to the camps.


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2014)

Tassara will accompanying Drell into the city and also gets stopped.

"Excuse us, good sir. We have been lost in the wilds for more days I can remember. Is there a reason why the gates are not open? Why so many refugees here?"

Tassara will attempt to gather information through Diplomacy 1d20+18=30

Max will be with her too, but mostly keep to herself for the moment.


----------



## Muk (May 20, 2014)

Ricket will go to shanty town and see if a few traders have setup shop.

Gather Info:
1d20+17
8+17 = 25

Diplomacy:
1d20+18
19+18 = 37

If he finds a few traders with big pockets he'll attempt to negotiate with them to sell their goods.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2014)

Ulysesn walks next to Makenna
"Finally at a town, well if they'd let us in. Mind if I cast a spell on you Makenna?"


----------



## kluang (May 20, 2014)

Zozaria follows Tassara and shows his insignia ring to the guard. "I am Zozaria of house Zanarkand from Aurum. These two are my friends and we want to enter the city."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 20, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara will accompanying Drell into the city and also gets stopped.
> 
> "Excuse us, good sir. We have been lost in the wilds for more days I can remember. Is there a reason why the gates are not open? Why so many refugees here?"
> 
> ...


The guards seem suspicious of her story but respond politely, "begging your pardon ma'am but the governor has ordered the gates closed to travelers until further notice.  Whether refugee or common traveler.  The city can hold no more, we have taken in all those fleeing the chaos in Dnalgne that we can."



Muk said:


> Ricket will go to shanty town and see if a few traders have setup shop.
> 
> Gather Info:
> 1d20+17
> ...


There aren't any really large traders but there are many, many small traders that would be more than happy to buy the party's loot.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn walks next to Makenna
> "Finally at a town, well if they'd let us in. Mind if I cast a spell on you Makenna?"


Makenna looks at the crowds of people outside the city with a sort of wonder, "so many people in one place?  I wonder why they're all here.  A spell?  Sure I guess," she looks at him hesitantly. 



kluang said:


> Zozaria follows Tassara and shows his insignia ring to the guard. "I am Zozaria of house Zanarkand from Dnalge. These two are my friends and we want to enter the city."


((I thought you were from Aurum?))

The guards shift obviously uncomfortable with the idea of refusing a noble.   After a moment one volunteers, "wait her a moment my lord."  The guard slips inside.  A few minutes later he returns accompanied by a decorated man.

The newcomer speaks, "I am guard Captain Tyrrell.  I am afraid I must ask your purpose in visiting the city.  The governor has ordered the city closed to all, even nobles.  If you have business here I can see what can be done."


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2014)

> The guards seem suspicious of her story but respond politely, "begging your pardon ma'am but the governor has ordered the gates closed to travelers until further notice. Whether refugee or common traveler. The city can hold no more, we have taken in all those fleeing the chaos in Dnalgne that we can."



"Dnalgne? What has happened there?" Tassara asks concerned "Excuse me again, good sir, but as I said, we were lost on the Wilds for a long time. We wished to rest, pull ourselves together and learn what has happened to world while on our absence..."

Diplomacy 1d20+18=29

"Also... if entering the city is not possible, perhaps you could let the merchants inside trade with us here at the door? We are in grave need of equipment, specially the magical sort."


----------



## Muk (May 20, 2014)

Ricket will trade with the many smaller merchants and tries to negotiate a good price.

((What you want me to roll or rp?))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 20, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Dnalgne? What has happened there?" Tassara asks concerned "Excuse me again, good sir, but as I said, we were lost on the Wilds for a long time. We wished to rest, pull ourselves together and learn what has happened to world while on our absence..."
> 
> Diplomacy 1d20+18=29
> 
> "Also... if entering the city is not possible, perhaps you could let the merchants inside trade with us here at the door? We are in grave need of equipment, specially the magical sort."



One of the guards does a double-take,  "have you been living in a cave or something?  The king was assas--" He coughs an corrects himself, "struck down in a dispute with one of the knights.  The whole country is on verge of a civil war over the succession."

The first guard nods politely,  "I can pass the word along, I'm sure many merchants will relish the chance to trade, not many here have the coin for it."



Muk said:


> Ricket will trade with the many smaller merchants and tries to negotiate a good price.
> 
> ((What you want me to roll or rp?))



Outside the city they don't have much money to negotiate with.  Inside the city the have limited access to people to trade with.  Both situations leave little room to negotiate. 

If you want to try give me your best pitch and a Diplomacy roll, but don't expect much.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Makenna looks at the crowds of people outside the city with a sort of wonder, "so many people in one place?  I wonder why they're all here.  A spell?  Sure I guess," she looks at him hesitantly.


Ulysesn smiles a mischievous smile
"Don't be too shocked now."
Ulysesn holds Makenna's hand and casts  on her.
"Lighten up a bit."


----------



## kluang (May 20, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((I thought you were from Aurum?))
> 
> The guards shift obviously uncomfortable with the idea of refusing a noble.   After a moment one volunteers, "wait her a moment my lord."  The guard slips inside.  A few minutes later he returns accompanied by a decorated man.
> 
> The newcomer speaks, "I am guard Captain Tyrrell.  I am afraid I must ask your purpose in visiting the city.  The governor has ordered the city closed to all, even nobles.  If you have business here I can see what can be done."



"To trade and rest, captain. Our stay wont be long. We need equipment for our journey." Zozaria tries to remember anything about this city.

Knowledge (Local)

Roll(1d20)+15:
14,+15
Total:29


----------



## Muk (May 20, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> One of the guards does a double-take,  "have you been living in a cave or something?  The king was assas--" He coughs an corrects himself, "struck down in a dispute with one of the knights.  The whole country is on verge of a civil war over the succession."
> 
> The first guard nods politely,  "I can pass the word along, I'm sure many merchants will relish the chance to trade, not many here have the coin for it."
> 
> ...



((I need a little bit more info on the current situation and status of supply and demand))

Gather Information and Knowledge Local checks:
Local:
1d20+11
15+11 = 26

GI:
1d20+17
14+17 = 31


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2014)

"Well, that certainly explains a lot" Max comments from behind looking back at the refugees.

"Alright, yes, we would like to trade, even if its here at the door. We just need to make a list and I'll call four our carts. They will be here shortly"

Tassara will look for Ricket and lead him with the treasure to the door. "*Ricket*, they are willing to let us trade with the merchants inside the city. Let's bring the carts closer so we can deal with them. Anyone else-" she tells to the rest of the party "Get ready your shopping list. I don't know if we are going to have another chance to get our stuff, so let's make it count"


----------



## Kuno (May 20, 2014)

"*Talon*!"  Kaylee calls and cringes when she hears the high shriek of her hawk.  "Sorry, I meant that Talon."  She points at the golem and watches her friend go back to grooming his feathers.  "I heard you can make things.  Can you make me harnesses and leads for the owlbears?  What would you need?"  Scowling she thinks for a moment.  "Can you craft wondrous items?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn smiles a mischievous smile
> "Don't be too shocked now."
> Ulysesn holds Makenna's hand and casts  on her.
> "Lighten up a bit."



An iron-beard sprouts from a face that quickly shifts from apprehension to confusion to horror.  Tears well up in her eyes as she timidly asks, "what?  Why would you do that?"



kluang said:


> "To trade and rest, captain. Our stay wont be long. We need equipment for our journey." Zozaria tries to remember anything about this city.
> 
> Knowledge (Local)
> 
> ...


The city used to be pretty prominent as a trade point and fortress for Eomr Eastern boarder.  Now it is less used in trade and mostly exists as a stronghold against the wilds and any potential trouble from Dnalgne. 




Muk said:


> ((I need a little bit more info on the current situation and status of supply and demand))
> 
> Gather Information and Knowledge Local checks:
> Local:
> ...


Outside of the city is mostly refugees from Dnalgne.  They generally took with them anything of value that they could carry but they've been trapped in their makeshift homes for months now and much of their wealth has dried up.  Still there are ample merchants that are willing to try making money even here.

Inside the city conditions are better but they are in many ways just as trapped.  Merchants and craftsmen flounder with few people to sell too.



soulnova said:


> "Well, that certainly explains a lot" Max comments from behind looking back at the refugees.
> 
> "Alright, yes, we would like to trade, even if its here at the door. We just need to make a list and I'll call four our carts. They will be here shortly"
> 
> Tassara will look for Ricket and lead him with the treasure to the door. "*Ricket*, they are willing to let us trade with the merchants inside the city. Let's bring the carts closer so we can deal with them. Anyone else-" she tells to the rest of the party "Get ready your shopping list. I don't know if we are going to have another chance to get our stuff, so let's make it count"



The guards summon a variety of merchants that are more than happy to take the party's money.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 20, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "*Talon*!"  Kaylee calls and cringes when she hears the high shriek of her hawk.  "Sorry, I meant that Talon."  She points at the golem and watches her friend go back to grooming his feathers.  "I heard you can make things.  Can you make me harnesses and leads for the owlbears?  What would you need?"  Scowling she thinks for a moment.  "Can you craft wondrous items?"



"This one can craft objects of metal if suitable raw materials are available.   Harness of chain should be sufficient to hold creatures.  Clarification requested: this one can craft a variety of tools including those that harness latent planer energy.  Do these objects elicit the sensation of wonder?"


----------



## Vergil (May 20, 2014)

Duncan approaches the merchants but then turns to Tassy, whispering

"Hey...can't ye use yer silver tongue on them a little. I...mean in a non dirty way - but if it gets us a better discount then knock yerself out. But aye try an convince these guys te lower their prices a bit. It's gonna be a lot of stuff after all."

Duncan says to Tassy, "I could use Suggestion, but honestly I'd rather use it when we totally need te."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> An iron-beard sprouts from a face that quickly shifts from apprehension to confusion to horror.  Tears well up in her eyes as she timidly asks, "what?  Why would you do that?"


Ulysesn has an amused look on his face
"Felt you needed a bit of a shock with how worried you've looked. It wears off in a few minutes."
Ulysesn quickly kisses her then glances at the gate
"Now lets go and see what we can get for our journey. Think there are a few things that can make your nights easier."
Ulysesn goes over and tells Tassara the items he wants

*Ulysesn's shopping list*
Ring of sustenance(2,500)
Quiver of Abundant Ammunition(2000)
Handy Haversack(2000)
Cloak of resistance +2 (4000)
Strongarm Bracers (6000)
Great Crossbow (150)
+1 Great Crossbow of Force(L) (18600)

2 Crystal of Return, Least (600 gp)
35850 gp
Misc materials needed for spells

*For Makenna*
Orange cloak of charisma (+2) (4,000 gp)
Ring of sustenance  (2,500)
Crystal of Return, Least (300)
"How you get them is up to you."


----------



## Kuno (May 20, 2014)

Sighing deeply Kaylee pats the golem's rock arm.  "You Talon are a wondrous item."  She looks around to see if anybody is still nearby so she can ask them to buy some chain for the golem to make into harnesses.

((Anybody still around?))


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 20, 2014)

((Yuki is.))

She keeps a nervous eye on everything going on, "Hey trouble, what all do you need?" she questions the druid, making another mark in the ground as she asks.


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2014)

(( Is uly buying stuff for TASSARA? Doesn't he mean Makenna? ))

She whispers back to Duncan. "I understand. I would rather not use suggestion... times are bad, and I would hate for them to loose whatever they have right now if things are grim already. Let's see what I can do..."

Tassara will attempt to use diplomacy on the merchants.

"Thank you for coming in such a short notice. We have a great amount of treasure willing to trade with you and I wish to know if there might be a possibility of a better price. We will most likely leave soon so we will take the best offers..." 

Tassara will attempt to get at least 20% better prices. If that's not possible a 15%... etc.
Diplomacy 1d20+18=38

Can Ricket help out too with Diplomacy?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2014)

soulnova said:


> (( Is uly buying stuff for TASSARA? Doesn't he mean Makenna? ))
> Tassara will attempt to get at least 20% better prices. If that's not possible a 15%... etc.
> Diplomacy 1d20+18=38
> 
> Can Ricket help out too with Diplomacy?



((was so busy looking around for items I messed up, yea Makenna))


----------



## Kuno (May 20, 2014)

"Thank you Yuki.  If you don't mind here is my list."  Kaylee says to her.  "See if you can't sell some of this meat too.  Or find someone that can preserve it for us."  She points to the cart with the meat on it.

Shopping List:
-Enough Chain to make 5 harness and long leashes for the owlbears. -  ???gp

-Ring of Sacred Mistletoe - 6000gp

-Bag of Holding II - 5000gp

-Dustball Bullets x5 - 980gp

-Tree Tokens x3 - 1200gp

-Exotic Saddle - 30gp

-Onyx/Sardonyx over 50gp each.

- 13,210gp


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2014)

(( I'm pretty sure you could preserve food with some Survival Checks ))


----------



## Muk (May 20, 2014)

Ricket will actually go and find a few bards to tell them the tale of the horrific orc war-band-fortress and their impending plans of attacking this very settlement (However long the march may be... A week? or two?). He'll pay a few extra coins (10g) to have them spread this rumor quickly among the shady town and elsewhere.

After having stirred the nest he'll address the merchants inside and outside.

"Well dear merchants, I have a surplus on mercenary gears for you own and others protection. With this impending orc assault, I am certain your supply is rather low for these type of immediate demand. Thus I propose you cut me a deal, as I'll have little use for extra pairs of magical full plates and great-swords. Let us keep this deal as you can certainly up the price for the nobles and other folks who will be in demand of extra protective gear," Ricket tries to strike a good deal.

Diplomacy:
1d20+18
18+18 = 36


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 20, 2014)

Hayao watches as the party goes into action all over the place, and mostly stays with Tassara and Max, scrawling out a list, and redoing it a few times before its perfect. Rin frowns slightly, tugging at his sleeve.

"What's going on, Hayao?" He turns, and raises an eyebrow, then realizes the gesture is sort of lost on her. "Ah, well. It's really nothing. Is there anything you need while we're here? I can siphon off a portion of my money for that purpose."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 20, 2014)

Yuki nods at Kaylee, "Alright, you sure you can't do anything with it though?" she questions, before heading away to get the stuff the pair of them need/want.  She looks slightly glad at the lack of going into the town directly.  Whatever Kaylee decides will be what she does with the cart, more likely to bring it with her.  She stops with the others.


----------



## Kuno (May 20, 2014)

"Actually I will keep the meat and do something with it.  Can you pick me up some salt too?"  Chewing on her lip for a moment she glances at the cart.  "Try selling the hides though."

Afterward she approaches Lion.  "I am sorry to bring this up Lion..."  Kaylee feels awkward but knows she has to do it.  "But, it seems the hunters left...um...some parts of your mate..."  She looks toward the cart and swallows.  "What would you like me to do with them?"

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+20:
14,+20
Total:34


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2014)

((I'll hold off on the shopping list until we know what the buy/sell prices are going to be.))

Drell, personally wants to know more about whatever's happening in Dnalgne. Ulyssesn's family are nobles there, how would they be affected by it, specifically?

*Knowledge: Nobility*
(Take 10)
10+34=44

She turns to Ulyssesn and Makenna, her face its typical mask of apathy. "So, still planning on celebrating the marriage here?" She asks. "Not exactly what either of you had in mind when you pictured it, I imagine."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> ((I'll hold off on the shopping list until we know what the buy/sell prices are going to be.))
> 
> Drell, personally wants to know more about whatever's happening in Dnalgne. Ulyssesn's family are nobles there, how would they be affected by it, specifically?
> 
> ...



"Good question..."
Ulysesn looks over to Makenna
"Up to her."


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2014)

While Tassara and Ricket are dealing with the merchants, Max will whisper to Uly and Drell.

_"So, Ulyssesn, Did you hear? It seems the King of Dnalgne has been killed and the houses there are having a civil war for the throne. Aren't you a noble of Dnalgne? Can you like... claim right to the throne or something?"_  Max whisper to Drell and Ulysesn, quite interested on the events.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2014)

soulnova said:


> While Tassara and Ricket are dealing with the merchants, Max will whisper to Uly and Drell.
> 
> _"So, Ulyssesn, Did you hear? It seems the King of Dnalgne has been killed and the houses there are having a civil war for the throne. Aren't you a noble of Dnalgne? Can you like... claim right to the throne or something?"_  Max whisper to Drell and Ulysesn, quite interested on the events.



"I'm not interested in claiming a throne for some kingdom though it's possible I could easily if my worth and blood was proven to be true. But I suppose I should check on Father and Mother..."
Ulysesn seems to have an odd look on his face, sorta like he want to run away.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 20, 2014)

Hayao glances at Ulysesn for a moment, and then up at Rin, scratching his cheek a little. "Ulysesn, do you know the other Houses yours is allied with?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao glances at Ulysesn for a moment, and then up at Rin, scratching his cheek a little. "Ulysesn, do you know the other Houses yours is allied with?"



"It's been a while but last I recall..."
knowledge(Nobel)1d20+11
14+11 = 25


----------



## kluang (May 20, 2014)

"So can we enter, captain? "


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2014)

((We can't enter unless we give them a good reason. We actually only wanted to go inside for the merchants, but they will meet us at the city gate and deal with us there. I guess we can camp outside in any case.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 20, 2014)

((If I missed anything here, ping me))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *For Makenna*
> ((up to moogle technically a +1 weapon))
> Orange cloak of charisma (+2) (4,000 gp)
> Ring of sustenance  (2,500)
> ...


((We'll call the 'bloodletting' a static +2000gp, so that would be on the order of 10000gp for the Kukri.  OOC I'd suggest you spend the money elsewhere but it's your call.))

Makenna's gone when Ulysesn returns, off to do shopping of her own apparently.



Kuno said:


> Sighing deeply Kaylee pats the golem's rock arm.


((A minor correction just for clarification, Talon's wood with iron plates, not rock))



soulnova said:


> Tassara will attempt to use diplomacy on the merchants.
> 
> "Thank you for coming in such a short notice. We  have a great amount of treasure willing to trade with you and I wish to  know if there might be a possibility of a better price. We will most  likely leave soon so we will take the best offers..."
> 
> ...


To Tassara's surprise the Merchants are actually asking 25% more than market prices for weapons and armor!  Apparently there are rumors of a large Orc stronghold that's making ready to attack the area in force and there's a run on such equipment.

She's able to talk them down to a mere 15% above market price through shrewd negotiation, and 90% of market price for non-weapons/armor.

(())



Kuno said:


> Shopping List:
> -Enough Chain to make 5 harness and long leashes for the owlbears. -  ???gp


((5gp total))



Muk said:


> Ricket will actually go and find a few bards to tell  them the tale of the horrific orc war-band-fortress and their impending  plans of attacking this very settlement (However long the march may  be... A week? or two?). He'll pay a few extra coins (10g) to have them  spread this rumor quickly among the shady town and elsewhere.
> 
> After having stirred the nest he'll address the merchants inside and outside.
> 
> ...


The rumors start spreading murmurs through the shantytown and city.  It has the desired effect and Ricket's able to negotiate 20% more for the sales price of weapons and armor the group has (so 60% of market price).

Unfortunately money is finite so there's less appeal to non-weapons/armor and the price they're willing to pay for those drops by 10% (45% of market price).

((I have no idea if this is a "win" for the party or not ))



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao watches as the party goes into action  all over the place, and mostly stays with Tassara and Max, scrawling out  a list, and redoing it a few times before its perfect. Rin frowns  slightly, tugging at his sleeve.
> 
> "What's going on, Hayao?" He turns, and raises an eyebrow, then realizes the gesture is sort of lost on her. "Ah,  well. It's really nothing. Is there anything you need while we're here?  I can siphon off a portion of my money for that purpose."


((I'll leave Rin's equipment totally to your discretion.  She has a pretty good magic sword as it is so I doubt she has any need there.  She can use light armor if you'd like, though her dex is high enough when transformed that this might not be practical and when she's in full-animal form she won't have use of it.))



Kuno said:


> Afterward she approaches Lion.  "I am sorry to bring this up Lion..."   Kaylee feels awkward but knows she has to do it.  "But, it seems the  hunters left...um...some parts of your mate..."  She looks toward the  cart and swallows.  "What would you like me to do with them?"



Lion looks over at the cart with a hint of tears in her eyes and coos sadly (("_The Fierce Charger Who Touches the Heavens_ [name]_ is gone, what remains is only meat and bones.  If we fall to a predator the predator feasts, such is the way of things.  You hunted the hunters, by rights that makes the remains yours._"))  The voice is sad but seems honest.

((You should totally make griffon-hide barding for Lion, that would be so absurdly insane and hilarious  ))

(("I'm sorry your husband died, here I made him into a coat for you!"))



Nicodemus said:


> Drell, personally wants to know more about whatever's happening in  Dnalgne. Ulyssesn's family are nobles there, how would they be affected  by it, specifically?
> 
> *Knowledge: Nobility*
> (Take 10)
> 10+34=44


Are you asking around about the Rens'hk family?  Or trying to divine their actions?  If you're asking around post a diplomacy/gather information check please.  If it's the latter I'll have to differ to Ulysesn about where his family is from and their general opinion of the king.

*General knowledge about Dnalgne*: (Everyone from there would know this, DC 5 or so int/knowledge nobility for anyone not from there). 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Dnalgne is (was) ruled by a king however the actual country is divided up into a number of different nations each ultimately loyal to the king but with a fair amount of sovereignty in their own actions.  Keeping with my lame-naming theme we'll call the four major nations Dnalttocs, Selaw, Dnaleri, and the proper Dnalgne where the king resides, there are also a number of smaller nations.

Normally succession is along bloodlines and while not always "smooth" is generally the source of mild drama (noble houses frequently use this as an excuse to try and claim more power, titles, lands, etc).  The king had a young son, it's not entirely clear why the succession would be more complicated this time.






Nicodemus said:


> She turns to Ulyssesn and Makenna, her face its typical mask of apathy.  "So, still planning on celebrating the marriage here?" She asks. "Not  exactly what either of you had in mind when you pictured it, I  imagine."





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Good question..."
> Ulysesn looks over to Makenna
> "Up to her."


((As previously mentioned Makenna's avoiding Ulysesn off doing shopping at the moment))



soulnova said:


> While Tassara and Ricket are dealing with the merchants, Max will whisper to Uly and Drell.
> 
> _"So, Ulyssesn, Did you hear? It seems the  King of Dnalgne has been killed and the houses there are having a civil  war for the throne. Aren't you a noble of Dnalgne? Can you like... claim  right to the throne or something?"_  Max whisper to Drell and Ulysesn, quite interested on the events.


Building on what I said above normally the king's son would be heir to the throne with little contest.

Obviously this situation isn't normal.  But even without details the safe bet is the person that will end up as king will be the one that can gather the most support from the nobles.  This will be (and has historically) be a combination of two major factors:

- Right by blood.  Noble "rank" along with alliances with other houses and positioning in that regard (Ulysesn would have very little claim in this regard as he's not even head of his own house at the moment).

- Right by deed.  Acts of heroism, war, magical might, maybe even diplomacy or other things.

If things are bad (and by the rumors they're getting there) there may even be battles between various factions trying to drive up support for their cause.  It likely won't be all out war in armies marching against one another but skirmishing and bravado will probably happen as things get heated.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "It's been a while but last I recall..."
> knowledge(Nobel)1d20+11
> 14+11 = 25


Building on what I said above it's important to know what are of Dnalgne Ulysesn's family is from, how close they are to the local leaders, and their general opinion of the king.  Once I know that I can give you a prediction of what side of the fence they would have ended up on (and/or you could ask around in the shantytown and try to confirm).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "It's been a while but last I recall..."
> knowledge(Nobel)1d20+11
> 14+11 = 25



"Our house tried to stay fairly independent of the other ones believing dependance made them weak though they did try to make houses dependant on ours. If that held up while I'm gone I don't know. Wasn't really for or against the king."


----------



## Vergil (May 20, 2014)

Duncan looks at Tassy and raises an eyebrow at the mention of Orcs.

"There'd only be one person in the party who'd spread a rumour like that." Duncan whispers disparagingly, "I'll hold off me spell a bit, try an at least get him te give us market price for the things we're buyin."


----------



## Reznor (May 20, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

